# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Eingangs-PSA-Wert 679

## Advo024

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

seit letzter Woche Freitag beschäftige ich mich nun rund um die Uhr mit dem Eingangs-PSA-Wert meines Mannes von 679, der uns völlig unvorbereitet traf, um heute Mittag zur Besprechung beim Urologen sinnvoll folgen und vielleicht auch erste wichtige Fragen stellen zu können.

Unser Hausarzt hatte letzte Woche ohne Absprache einen der Bluttests wegen allgemeiner Beschwerden meines Mannes (Ödeme an den Fingern, Rotfärbung der Haut, Juckreiz, Müdigkeit und Zunahme des Bauchumfanges) insoweit vorsorglich erweitert, obwohl der Arzt uns gegenüber zunächst nur den Verdacht auf Gicht oder Rheuma äußerte und diesbezügliche Untersuchungen veranlassen wollte. Dazu ließ er meinen Mann allerdings später nochmals zu einer weiteren Blutabnahme kommen, weil vorgeblich mit einer Probe im Labor etwas schiefgelaufen und diese zu wiederholen sei. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren wir noch völlig ahnungslos, dachten an ein bedeutungsloses Missgeschick und hatten die berufsmäßig notwendige Zeit und Ruhe, uns weiter vornehmlich um die Probleme anderer Menschen zu kümmern.

Damit ist es nun erst einmal vorbei. So einfach wie mit Gicht und ähnlich harmlosen Erkrankungen, die ich glaubte, mittels Ernährung beeinflussen zu können, wird es vermutlich auf absehbare Zeit nicht sein. Allein entzündungshemmende Mittel mit einer Diät werden nun wohl voraussichtlich eher nicht zu einer Heilung führen, sollte eine solche überhaupt zur Debatte stehen. Insoweit erlaube ich mir mit meinen ersten angelesenen Informationen eine Voreinschätzung, wohl ohne damit sonderlichen Pessimismus an den Tag zu legen. Nur allzu gerne lasse ich mich allerdings noch vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Wie ihr vielleicht nachvollziehen könnt, war die Mitteilung eines PSA-Wertes von 679 für mich als Frau und Nichtmedizinerin zunächst eine Information ohne jeden sachlichen Gehalt. Ebenso gut hätte mir meine Tochter von ihren Approximationen von Binomial- auf Poisson- Verteilungen berichten können. Eine Bedeutung konnte ich dem nicht geben. Zu dem noch gleichen Tag für meinen Mann vereinbarten Termin beim Urologen, sah ich mich daher auch nicht veranlasst, teilzunehmen. Auch mein Mann hatte die Tragweite der kurzen Information wohl unterschätzt und glaubte, mit der von unserem Hausarzt angekündigten weiteren Abklärung beim Urologen habe es sein baldiges Bewenden. PSA-Tests gab es bislang keine.

Als mein Mann mir von einer Abtastung der Prostata, einer erheblichen (?) Vergrößerung und einer weiteren Besprechung mit Übermittlung der vollständigen Untersuchungsergebnisse vom Hausarzt berichtete, wurde mein Gefühl, etwas könnte ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung sein, genährt. Hinzu kam die für mich seltsame Aussage des Urologen, er wolle meinem Mann zunächst einmal über das Wochenende Erleichterung und Wohlfühlaspekte durch abführende Mittel verschaffen, da ihm der Ultraschall zwar keinen nennenswerten Restharn, wohl aber einen übervollen Darm offenbart habe. Die weitere Vorgehensweise wolle er dann in Ruhe am Montag, also heute, klären. Diese kryptischen Angaben ließen mich aufhorchen und das Wochenende weitgehend lesend und schlaflos verbringen.

Erfolgreich verdrängt waren bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Ängste, die wir Jahre zuvor wegen einer lebensbedrohlichen Herzbeutelentzündung mit anschließenden Wasseransammlungen in Lunge und Herz durchlebt hatten. Mit der verbliebenen Herzinsuffizienz und deren Einschränkungen konnte sich mein Mann mit der Zeit unter steter Gabe von zahlreichen Medikamenten -auch solchen zur nun vielleicht problematischen Blutverdünnung- schließlich recht gut einrichten.

Nun scheinen wir wieder am Beginn einer zumindest potenziell gefährlichen Situation zu stehen. Noch kann ich diese nicht hinreichend einschätzen, doch dürfte meines Erachtens bestenfalls noch eine Prostataentzündung und/oder eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung, realistischer wohl ehr aber ein Prostatakarzinom mit oder ohne Streuung in Rede stehen.

Liege ich mit meiner bisherigen Einschätzung nach eurer erfahrenen Meinung völlig daneben? Gibt es vielleicht noch völlig harmlose Erklärungen, die ich bislang nur übersehe?

Bis dahin sende ich euch meine höchst beunruhigten Grüße.


*Bearbeiten*

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Advo,
wenn beim heutigen Urologengespräch etwas unklar erscheint lieber zweimal nachfragen, event. Notizen machen. 
Der hohe PSA-Wert deutet leider auf einen fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs hin. 

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Advo, jedem Neuling wird zurecht die Lektüre des Basiswissens hier im Forum empfohlen. Die findest du auf der Eingangsseite in gelb: "Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs." Da hast du eine Unmenge von Basiswissen bis fortgeschrittene Infos zum Thema. Damit bist du fürs erste gut ausgestattet und ersparst dir die manchmal unwesentlichen Belehrungen von User zu deinen Fragen. Die fangen meistens mit "Bei mir war bla, bla bla". 
Zielführende Fragen werden hier gerne von sehr informierten Usern beantwortet.  
R.

----------


## MartinWK

Die Lage ist eindeutig bei dem PSA-Wert. Man mache sich keine falschen Hoffnungen. Behandelbar ist es aber sicher.
Der Arzt wird Biopsie und Szintigrafie (und vermutlich das unnötige Becken-CT) anordnen. Das dürfte bei dem PSA-Wert auch ausreichen, um nichts Relevantes für eine Therapie zu übersehen. Man wird einen hochgradigen Prostatakrebs feststellen, vermutlich mit Metastasen im Skelett.
Aufgrund der Komorbidität (und wegen des Alters - ist nicht angegeben?) wird eine Operation eher nicht in Frage kommen und wäre auch nicht kurativ (man stirbt - wenn überhaupt - an den Metastasen, nicht an der Prostata). Sicher wird daher sofortige Androgenunterdrückung eingeleitet, eventuell mit Strahlentherapie.

----------


## Georg_

Vor der Biopsie sollte man die blutverdünnenden Medikamente mit dem Urologen besprechen.

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Franz, Reinhold, Martin und Georg,

vielen Dank für eure freundliche Rückmeldung. Es hilft schon, sich mit einer so ungünstigen Ausgangssituation, bei der es in der Tat nicht viel zu diskutieren gibt, nicht alleingelassen zu fühlen. Weil ich sicher noch nicht über alles notwendige Basiswissen verfüge, vieles mir noch anlesen muss, hoffe ich, nicht allzu viele überflüssige Fragen zu stellen, die ich mir früher oder später auch selbst beantworten könnte.

Mein Mann ist 68 Jahre und steht noch voll im Berufsleben. Er ist geistig fit und rege, was sich derzeit eher als hinderlich erweist, zweifelt er doch sachlich argumentierend noch so manches an, über das ich nicht ernsthaft diskutieren, ihm aber auch nicht jede Hoffnung nehmen möchte. Da er noch einen übervollen Terminkalender hat, ich hingegen noch etwas Spielraum, übernehme ich vieles, was mein Mann auch selber veranlassen könnte.

Das Problembewusstsein bezüglich der blutverdünnenden Medikamente ist bei uns vorhanden. Dem Urologen haben wir es heute sicherheitshalber noch einmal konkret benannt.

Notizen habe ich gemacht, was sich schon jetzt als hilfreich erwiesen hat.

Falsche Hoffnungen konnte mir selbst die Sekretärin nicht machen, bei der ich eben auf Bitten des Urologen einen Termin zum MRT vereinbarte, die auf Nachfrage 3x steif und fest meinte, einen PSA-Wert von 679 gäbe es nicht, es müsse sich um einen Irrtum handeln. Schön wäre dies schon, aber leider ist es anders.


Liebe Mitbetroffene,

nun wissen wir nach der heutigen Besprechung mit dem Urologen etwas mehr.

Seine Abtastuntersuchung von letzter Woche hat ihn bereits Unregelmäßigkeiten der Prostata erfühlen lassen. Anhaltspunkte für eine Entzündung konnte er vorbehaltlich der ausstehenden Blut- und Urinuntersuchungen nicht feststellen. Andererseits bestehen derzeit auch keine fühlbaren Einschränkungen des Skeletts, auch keine Schmerzen in Lende, Rücken oder sonstigen Bereichen. Die "erhebliche" Vergrößerung der Prostata beträgt 91,82 Gramm beziehungsweise Milliliter.

Heute wurde meinem Mann vom Urologen nochmals jede Menge Blut abgenommen betreffend die ihn interessierenden speziellen Werte, die ihm vom Hausarzt mit Ausnahme des alarmierenden PSA-Wertes noch fehlen. Die ausstehende Urinuntersuchung folgt, sobald mein Mann gleich die Urinprobe nachreicht. Er konnte auch heute nicht auf Zuruf Wasser lassen.

Die gesamten Untersuchungs- und Laborergebnisse will uns der Urologe erst anschließend in der Gesamtheit „in einem Rutsch“ übersenden.

Eine ganzheitliche Sicht scheint der Urologe bislang (noch) nicht einzunehmen. So gehören seiner Auffassung nach problematische Hauterscheinungen zum Dermatologen, Ödeme wie auch Beeinträchtigungen der Darmtätigkeit zum Internisten usw. Auf meine Bedenken, wonach auch die vergrößerte Prostata beziehungsweise eine Krebserkrankung möglicher Weise Ursache für das eine oder andere sein könnte (Leber/Niere/Darm), ist er zumindest eingegangen und hat auch im Vorfeld auf meine Bitte einen Abstrich für ein Antibiogramm genommen. Wer weiß schon, ob und wann es nicht noch zum Einsatz von Antibiotika kommt?

Zumindest für eine rektale Biopsie ist dies nicht notwendig. Unsere Bitte zur alternativen Entnahme kann der Urologe verstehen und teilt unsere Bedenken zur Vermeidung von weiteren Problemen mit Blick auf die vorliegende Herzinsuffizienz, einer etwaigen Sepsis und der vorbeugenden Gabe eines problematischen Breitbandantibiotikums. Er möchte daher ohnehin auf Basis eines MRT eine perinale Entnahme (über den Damm) vornehmen. Hat damit hier jemand Erfahrung und kann uns eigene Erfahrungen dazu schildern? Meinen alternativen Vorschlag zur transglutealen Entnahme (über die Gesäßmuskulatur) hat der Urologe als veraltet bezeichnet.

Aber das sei ohnehin der zweite Schritt, zunächst müsse ein Überblick der Gesamtlage mittels diverser bildgebender Verfahren gewonnen werden. Sein dazu regelmäßiges Vorgehen zur Einschaltung unseres Provinzkrankenhauses für weitere Untersuchungen war er schnell bereit, zumindest zugunsten einer städtischen Klinik mit Prostatacentrum zu wechseln. Vielleicht fiel ihm dies leicht, weil er den zu der von uns bevorzugten Klinik dorthin neu von der Uniklinik hin gewechselten Chefarzt aus dessen frühen Jahren gut kennt und ihn als außerordentlich kompetent erachtet. Wir werden sehen.

Für den nächsten Schritt benötigen wir -nun doch nach MRT- ein Krankenhaus mit radiologischer beziehungsweise nukelarmedizinischer Abteilung. Einen Vorteil, sich direkt an eine Uniklinik mit allen notwenigen Apparaten an einem Ort zu wenden, sieht der Urologe nicht. Dort könne mein Mann zwar innerhalb kurzer Zeit komplett auf den Kopf gestellt werden. Dies korrespondiere aber mit keinem Mehrwert, zumal wir ja noch mitten in unserer selbständigen Tätigkeit stecken und nicht von heute auf morgen unsere Mandanten mit wahrzunehmenden Terminen im Stich lassen können.

Aus Kostengründen und wegen etwaiger Probleme auch mit der privaten Krankenkasse (?) will der Urologe nach einem in der nächsten Woche anzufertigenden MRT zunächst ein Szintigramm veranlassen. Unsere Bitte um ein PSM-PET-CT hielt er wegen etwaiger Probleme mit der Krankenkasse für voreilig. Es bestehe eine einzuhaltende Diagnosereihenfolge.

Hat schon jemand mit einer privaten Krankenkasse dazu Erfahrung? Es hilft uns ja aktuell nicht, wenn eine Kostenübernahme zum PSM-PET-CT dort erst erstritten werden müsste. Dann dürfte ein vorangehendes Szintigramm sicher schneller zum Erfolg führen.

Abschließend meinte der Urologe, wir befänden uns auf einem übereinstimmenden richtigen Weg. Wohin dieser führt, ließ er offen. Eben diese Ungewissheit macht mir derzeit beträchtliche Angst. Und Angst ist kein guter Ratgeber. Ich werde daher den empfohlenen Ratgeber alsbald noch weiterlesen, insbesondere mit Blick auf die notwendig werdenden Behandlungsmethoden zur Androgenunterdrückung und Strahlentherapie.

Liebe Grüße an alle
Advo

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Advo,

Du bist schon auf das Basiswissen (erreichbar über das Aufklappmenü hinter "Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs" in gelb oben auf der Seite des Forums) hingewiesen worden. Das ist, soweit ich das sehe, die beste Zusammenstellung zum Thema und dem Wissen, oder jedenfalls der Erklär-Fähigkeit, der meisten Urologen überlegen. Vor allem ist es neutral  die meisten Ärzte empfehlen in der Regel das, was sie kennen und können. Die über 250 Seiten sehen erschreckend aus, aber man kann es nutzen wie ein Lexikon, man erreicht die jeweiligen Kapitel per Klick im Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Die Sekretärin (des Urologen?), die einen PSA-Wert von 679 für unmöglich hält, ist, sorry, entweder neu oder dumm. Wir haben hier im Forum einige Betroffene mit Werten in den Tausendern. Es könnte auch bedeuten, daß sie in der Praxis bisher mit eher leichteren Fällen zu tun hatten  nicht so gut.

Alles Gute Euch

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Advo,

die Hautprobleme und die Darmtätigkeit stehen nicht in Verbindung mit Prostatakrebs, da hat der Urologe schon recht. 

Er möchte daher ohnehin auf Basis eines MRT eine perinale Entnahme (über den Damm) vornehmen. Das ist Stand der Technik. Vorteil ist, dass nicht mit Breitbandantibiotika gearbeitet werden muss, was bei der Biopsie durch den Darm der Fall wäre. Außerdem kann der Urologe auf der Basis des MRT gezielt Proben aus verdächtigen Stellen der Prostata entnehmen.

zugunsten einer städtischen Klinik mit Prostatacentrum zu wechseln Das wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Wenn die Sekretärin einen so hohen PSA Wert noch nicht gesehen hat, deutet das darauf hin, dass der Urologe Patienten mit einem so hohen PSA Wert praktisch nicht sieht.

In einem anderen Forum meldete sich die Frau eines Betroffenen, der mit einem PSA Wert von 6.000 diagnostiziert worden war. Ich schrieb daraufhin, nach Beginn der Hormontherapie würde der PSA Wert wohl unter 10 sinken. Sie konnte das nicht recht glauben. Fünf Monate später gab es einen Beitrag von ihr, der PSA Wert sei von 0,4 auf 0,6 gestiegen, sie mache sich große Sorgen. Die Hormontherapie hatte offenbar sehr gut gewirkt.

Dein Mann muss sich darauf einstellen, weniger Zeit für seine Mandanten zu haben. Die Therapien und Arztbesuche kosten Zeit. Eine Bestrahlung z.B. dauert 6 bis 8 Wochen mit täglichen Bestrahlungssitzungen. Wenn mit Hormontherapie begonnen wird, stellen sich nach ca. zwei Monaten Nebenwirkungen ein, die einen u.U. auch beruflich einschränken können. 

Ein PSMA PET-CT wird von der Leitlinie als Erstdiagnose bei einem Hochrisiko-Tumor empfohlen und sollte daher von der privaten Krankenkasse übernommen werden. Der Urologe kann auch einen Kostenübernahmeantrag stellen, um sicherzugehen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte die Bekämpfung des Tumors vorgehen und nicht die Bereitschaft der Krankenkasse, die Untersuchung zu bezahlen. Meine private Krankenkasse hat jetzt mittlerweile zwölf PSMA PET-CTs bezahlt, ich habe vorsichtshalber vorher nie gefragt.

wir befänden uns auf einem übereinstimmenden richtigen Weg - lasst euch auch im Prostatacentrum beraten. Das Tumorboard dort kann eine andere Empfehlung aussprechen als der niedergelassene Urologe.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Ich hielt ursprünglich Biopsie und Szintigrafie für ausreichend. Bei der Größe der Prostata kann ein vorgeschaltetes mpMRT eine genauere Biopsie ergeben. Danach dann Fusionsbiopsie und Szintigramm - der Arzt geht vernünftig vor. Die Leitlinie sagt "_Das PSMA-PET/CT kann beim High-Risk Prostatakarzinom (Gleason-Score 8-10 oder T-Kategorie cT3/cT4 oder PSA≥20ng/ml) zur Ausbreitungsdiagnostik eingesetzt werden._": das bedeutet nicht, dass das regelmäßig Sinn macht. Wenn die Biopsie einen hohen Grad ergibt und das Szintigramm mehr als 5 Stellen anzeigt, hat ein PSMA PET/CT keine therapeutische Bedeutung und sollte, weil invasiv und strahlenbelastet, vermieden werden.

Zum Goldstandard bei der Biopsie siehe diesen Thread ab https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...698#post140698

"Ganzheitliche Betrachtung": wir leben in einer hoch spezialisierten Gesellschaft und fahren sehr gut damit. Wenn man an die 0,01% der Urologen gerät, die guter Spezialist und zugleich Generalist und dann auch noch guter Projektmanager sind hat man Glück. Ansonsten teilt sich das auf: ein anderer Arzt oder man selbst (mündiger Patient) oder das Forum oder alle zusammen betrachten das ganzheitlich. Ob ein "Tumorboard" dafür ein Ersatz ist kann ich den Berichten im Forum nicht entnehmen: da einigen sich einige Spezialisten auf einen Konsens, der Patient nimmt nicht teil.

Hautmetastasen nach Prostatakrebs sieht man nur in Afrika oder den USA, wo sich viele Leute den Arzt nicht leisten können oder wollen.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich gehöre zu denen, die es lieber genau wissen wollen. Und wenn man den PSA Wert bedenkt, wird die Strahlenbelastung eines CTs keine messbare Auswirkung haben. Außerdem könnten, was ich nicht hoffe, mit dem PSMA PET/CT Metastasen in der Lunge entdeckt werden. Dann wäre eine Chemo sinnvoll.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hautmetastasen nach Prostatakrebs sieht man nur in Afrika oder den USA, wo sich viele Leute den Arzt nicht leisten können oder wollen.


Ich liebe diese USA-Vorurteile. Die Grundversorgung ist dort auch nicht schlechter als im staatlichen System von Quebec, wo ich in den knapp zwei Jahren, die ich dort nach meiner RP noch verlebt habe, nicht einmal einen Family Doctor bekam. Ohne den es keine Überweisungen zu Spezialisten gibt. Und es mit einem 7b nicht einmal auf die Warteliste des Provinzkrankenhauses geschafft habe, wo ich in den USA mit einer guten Versicherung sofort in Top-Kliniken Termine bekommen hätte.

Dass manche Leute einfach nicht zum Arzt gehen, ist eine andere Sache. Genau wie die reichen Kanadier, die sich privat in den USA behandeln lassen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Zurück zum Thema: Es gibt leider haufenweise ahnungslose Arzthelfer und Pflegekräfte. Ist zwar arrogant, aber man kann auf unerbetene Ratschläge ruhig mal entgegen, dass das doch besser ein Arzt beurteilt.

Prinzipiell können Entzündungen PSA-Werte in den Hundertern verursachen. Da du aber von keinen kurzfristig aufgetretenen Beschwerden schreibst und obendrein der Tastbefund positiv ist, wird es sich um fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs handeln. Wenn irgend möglich, sollte dein Mann sich schonen und seine beruflichen Aktivitäten zurückfahren.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Rastaman, Georg, Martin und Karl,
liebe Mitbetroffene,

ja, das Nachschlagwerk „Basiswissen“ ist auch aus meiner Sicht der bessere Ratgeber gegenüber der einzelnen Meinung eines Urologen, selbst wenn dieser in manchen Dingen auch Recht haben kann.

Derzeit beschäftigt mich die Frage, „ob der Krankheitsverlauf von Patienten mit einer begrenzten Metastasierung durch die radikale Prostatektomie günstig beeinflusst werden kann“ (Ratgeber Seite 77), ob die operative Entfernung des Primärtumors einen onkologischen Vorteil bietet, letztlich also, ob eine zusätzliche Operation bei bestehenden Metastasen nutzt oder schadet.

Nur damit kein Missverständnis aufkommt: Ich glaube nicht daran, dass es bei meinem Mann mit der Entfernung der Prostata sein Bewenden haben könnte. Doch liegt mir die Überlegung nahe, auch „den Herd des Übels“ zu entfernen, unabhängig davon, ob und welche weiteren Maßnahmen daneben, zuvor und/oder nachfolgend noch notwendig sind. Vielleicht ist dies aber ein weibliches Denken, welches mich -zumindest gedanklich- bereitwillig den Verursacher des Streuherdes für zirkulierende Tumorzellen gerne schnell radikal operativ opfern lässt? Mir ist dabei allerdings schon klar, dass es sich bei der Prostatektomie um einen schweren Eingriff mit erheblichen Folgen handelt, zumal wir ja auch die Herzmuskelschwäche meines Mannes als bestehenden Risikofaktor berücksichtigen müssen, selbst wenn -oder weil?- gegebenenfalls minimal invasiv mittels da Vinci operiert würde (ungute Lagerung mit dem Kopf nach unten).

Aktuell kann ich noch keine Einigkeit in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion finden. Zunehmend wird vertreten, dass Patienten mit Metastasen länger leben, wenn man die Prostata operativ entfernt, im Vergleich zu Patienten, bei denen lediglich das Testosteron entzogen wird. Hiernach könnte der Primärtumor durch Wachstumsfaktoren die Metastasierung beeinflussen. Wird die Prostata radikal operativ entfernt, könnte es den Tumorzellen erschwert sein, sich als Metastasen in andere Organe einzunisten.

Was ist auch noch nicht weiß, ist die Beantwortung zur Frage, wie schnell sich nach der OP die zusätzliche Therapie -Bestrahlung in Kombination mit Hormontherapie- anschließen sollte. Die Überlebenschancen sollen besser sein, wenn die zusätzliche Therapie -Bestrahlung in Kombination mit Hormontherapie- „direkt nach der Operation“ durchgeführt wird. Was bedeutet direkt? Kein vorheriges Abheilen nach der OP abwarten?

Es scheint derzeit ein Wandel zu den „Standardempfehlungen“ im Gang. Vielfach wird daher wohl überwiegend empfohlen, eine individualisierte Diskussion unter breiter Einbeziehung der jeweiligen spezifischen Umstände in prätherapeutischen Tumorkonferenzen (Tumorboards).

Welche Art der Primärbehandlung tatsächlich in Frage kommt, wird aber wohl erst nach Vorliegen der weiteren Untersuchungsergebnisse sinnvoll überlegt werden können, welche wir nun mit dem MRT starten.

Am Ende der Diagnostik könnte auch für uns zumindest ein gangbarer Weg gefunden werden, der weder vom „Kennen und Können eines einzelnen Urologen“ noch verallgemeinernder Standardverfahren abhängt, zumal im hiesigen örtlichen Prostatakrebszentrum die Mitsprache der Patienten schon insoweit vorgesehen ist, als das Ergebnis des Tumorboards „sodann dem betroffenen Patienten vorgeschlagen und mit ihm diskutiert“ werden soll. Schließlich wird dann m.E. ohnehin der Patient und nicht eine Ärztegemeinschaft -gleich welcher Größe und Mehrheit- entscheiden und mit dieser Entscheidung leben oder sterben müssen. Diese Entscheidung kann nicht abgenommen, wohl aber auf möglichst breiter Basis getroffen werden. Dazu kann uns auch jeder Beitrag hier im Forum helfen. Mir ist selbst ein von Rheinhold befürchtetes „Bla Bla“ lieber, als ohne persönliche Reaktion und Anteilnahme allein mit dem Ratgeber zu verbleiben.

Nach vielem Einlesen, euren wertvollen Hinweisen und Tipps soll nun mit unserer Planung, nächste Woche zunächst ein MRT im örtlichen Prostatakrebszentrum anfertigen zu lassen, ein erster Schritt in die Richtung zur Erlangung der notwendigen Informationen für ein sinnvolles Vorgehen gemacht werden.

Allerdings sehe ich dann im beziehungsweise mit dem Zentrum auch die weiteren Diagnosen, insbesondere auch die Biopsie, so dass für mich unser bisheriger niedergelassener Urologe raus wäre, obwohl nicht dessen Sekretärin, sondern die des Professors zur Anmeldung beim MRT sich den Lapsus mit ihren inkompetenten Zweifeln zum PSA-Wert leistete.

Welchen Vorteil eine der umliegenden Uni-Kliniken in der jetzigen Phase der Orientierung und Planung haben könnte, vermag ich noch nicht zu erkennen. Je nach später benötigten Geräten und/oder persönlichen Fähigkeiten eines Arztes würden wir die dazu benötigte Klinik ohnehin jeweils spezifisch auswählen. So habe ich beispielsweise für eine etwaige Prostatektomie mittels da-Vinci aufgrund besonders guter Bewertungen -auch hier im Forum- vorläufig das St. Antonius-Hospital in Gronau ins Auge gefasst.

Zudem ist der Chefarzt, den wir uns aufgrund von mittlerem Alter, Erfahrung, usw. als übergeordneten urologischen Koordinator im Zentrum wünschen, gerade erst im Januar 2022 als vormaliger Leiter des Prostatakarzinom und Uroonkologischen Zentrums der nahen Uniklinik hin zu unserem städtischen Prostatakrebszentrum gewechselt, also genau dort, wo wir uns hinbegeben wollen. Von hier aus arbeitet er bei Bedarf noch mit anderen Krankenhäusern zusammen (z.B. für das PSMA PET/CT, welches uns statt eines Szintigramms derzeit immer noch sinnvoll erscheint).


Mit den besten Grüßen an alle
Advo

----------


## MartinWK

"_...__so dass für mich unser bisheriger niedergelassener Urologe raus wäre..._" Klingt so als wäre das eine Gefahr. Privatpatienten halten sich die Ärzte gerne. Wenn der Urologe aber auf etwas anderes spezialisiert ist - z.B. urologische und sexuelle Probleme beim (älteren) Mann, oder ambulante Ops (Sterilisation) - und die Praxis überlaufen mag er schon die weitere Beratung natürlich höflich ablehnen. Wäre dann aber auch nicht schlimm.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Advo,




> Allerdings sehe ich dann im beziehungsweise mit dem Zentrum auch die weiteren Diagnosen, insbesondere auch die Biopsie, so dass für mich unser bisheriger niedergelassener Urologe raus wäre, obwohl nicht dessen Sekretärin, sondern die des Professors zur Anmeldung beim MRT sich den Lapsus mit ihren inkompetenten Zweifeln zum PSA-Wert leistete.


- zur Ehrenrettung des niedergelassenen Urologen war die Klarstellung gut
- sogar Professoren sind nicht geschützt vor Ignoranz
- den Urologen vor Ort würde ich nicht einfach links liegen lassen


Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Nach dem hilfreichen Hinweis von Martin (vielen Dank!) bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen, mir das Tätigkeitfeld unseres Urologen näher anzusehen. Wir hatten dazu bislang keine Veranlassung, hatte doch unser Hausarzt, dem wir bislang vertrauten, den dortigen Termin vereinbart. Dieses Vertrauen war scheinbar nicht gerechtfertigt. Tatsächlich ist es so, dass der bisherige Urologe mit Schwerpunkt Andrologie praktiziert und sich vorwiegend mit Erektionsstörungen, Infertilität, hormonellen Störungen und Fragen des alternden Mannes beschäftigt. Für mich war es überraschend, dass dort kein Wort von ernsthaften Prostataerkrankungen und deren Behandlung zu lesen ist. Vielleicht lässt sich aber mit unerfüllten Kinderwunschpatienten und das Älter-werden verhindern wollenden Patienten mehr Geld verdienen? Wie dem auch sei, zu dieser Gruppe zählt mein Mann nicht. Wir haben ganz andere Probleme.

----------


## Advo024

Auch gehören wir nicht zu den (Privat-) Patienten, die sich Ärzte „halten“. Im Gegenteil. Wenn es die Situation nicht erfordert oder privat veranlasst ist, machen wir einen großen Bogen um jeden Arzt. Daher hatten über Jahrzehnte weder mein Mann noch ich auch nur einen Hausarzt. Dies rächt sich nun. Vielleicht wären wir anderenfalls schon bedeutend früher aufmerksam geworden. Der verschütteten Milch möchte ich aber jetzt nicht hinterherweinen, vielmehr andere bewegen, die Chancen der Früherkennung zu nutzen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Advo,

das Behandeln von Prostatakrebspatienten ist tatsächlich nicht die Hauptbeschäftigung niedergelassener Urologen. Ich habe eine Angabe von 16 % im Hinterkopf. Ein niedergelassener Urologe wird aber nach der Therapie – egal welcher – in einem KH oder PK-Zentrum der Ansprechpartner für die Weiterbehandlung und die Verlaufskontrolle sein.
Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es schon angesprochen wurde, aber Dein Mann sollte unbedingt und unverzüglich mit Blasenschließmuskeltraining beginnen, er hat dann eine bessere Chance, nach der OP rasch wieder kontinent zu werden. Hier gibt es dazu eine sehr gute Anleitung:
https://www.krebshilfe.de/informiere...akrebs/#c21254 

Ralf

----------


## Advo024

Ralf, vielen Dank für den Hinweis und Link. Bislang hatte ich nur eine schlechte Anleitung an meinen Mann weitergegeben und trotz gutem Zureden wenig Hoffnung, dass damit ein Effekt erzielt werden kann. Nun haben wir neben einer gut verständlichen Anleitung sogar einen konkreten Plan für die Gestaltung einer Trainingswoche.

Frauen haben es da wohl leichter. Wir sind es zumeist von Kind auf gewohnt, bei Bedarf stundenlang den Urin aufzuhalten und können nach der Geburt mit Beckenbodengymnastik schnell etwaigen Problemen vorbeugen, ohne dies erst mühsam erlernen zu müssen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Daher hatten über Jahrzehnte weder mein Mann noch ich auch nur einen Hausarzt. Dies rächt sich nun.


Ich denke es hat was mit fehlendem Grundwissen zu Vorsorgeuntersuchungen bei Männern ab 45 zu tun. Ich wusste schlicht nicht, dass man mit dem PSA einen brauchbaren Indikator der Wahrscheinlichkeit von Prostatakrebs hat. Und man diesen von jedem Hausarzt, oder in Quebec jeder Walk-In-Clinic messen lassen kann. Tatsächlich war es bei mir der Family Doctor, den ich vorübergehend mal hatte, der es gemerkt hat. Selbst bei Operationen, wo doch eigentlich Blutwerte geprüft werden, hat niemand was gesagt.

Wäre ein gutes Thema für Aufklärungskampagnen.

----------


## Advo024

Wir haben nunmehr die ersten Blut- und Urinwerte erhalten. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir bei der Einordnung zur Bedeutung helfen könntet.

Auffällig bleibt in erster Linie der PSA-Wert von eingangs 679 gemessen am 10.3. beim Hausarzt, der sich nun nach neuem Laborergebnis vom Urologen am 14.3., also nach nur 4 Tagen, auf 703,49 erhöht haben soll. Kann diese recht hohe Differenz noch auf die Verschiedenheit der Labore zurückgeführt werden oder deutet dies auf ein sehr aggressives schnelles Krebswachstum hin?

Was bedeutet demgegenüber der auf der Überweisung zum MRT neben dem Volumen der Prostata von 91,82 angegebene PPSA-Wert von nur 11,02 ng/ml? Kann der vermeintliche Lapsus der Sekretärin auf eine differente Bedeutung von PSA und PPSA zurückgeführt werden?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Advo,

von einem PPSA hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie etwas gehört oder gelesen und habe nun danach gegoogelt. Ich habe diese Artikel aus dem Jahr 2003 gefunden:

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/449712 und https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12597929/

Im erstenheißt es: 




> Compared with free prostate specific antigen (fPSA) assays, proenzyme PSA (pPSA) testing helps detect prostate cancer and spares patients from unnecessary biopsies, according to the results of a preliminary trial reported in the February issue of Urology.


und im zweiten:




> Proenzyme psa for the early detection of prostate cancer in the 2.5-4.0 ng/ml total psa range


Ich hatte noch im Hinterkopf, dass es vier Isoformen (Unterarten) des PSA gibt (siehe http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/PSA.pdf), von denen aber nur das freie PSA (fPSA) und das gebundene (komplexierte) PSA (cPSA) eine diagnostische Rolle spielen. Nun also auch das pPSA, von dem man aber in den letzten 20 Jahren nie wieder ertwas gehört hat, und dem man damals bei der Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung eine gewisse Bedeutung zuschrieb, wenn bei einem Mann der PSA-Wert im genannten niedrigen Bereich liegt. Warum er bei Deinem Mann bestimmt wurde  keine Ahnung. Eine diagnostische Bedeutung sehe ich nicht.

Eine PSA-Bestimmung ist keine Präzisionsmessung. Abhängig vom Labor und dem dort verwendeten Messverfahren können PSA-Werte um ±20 % voneinander abweichen, sind also kaum miteinander vergleichbar.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

(703-679)/679 = 3,5% in 4 Tagen bedeutet Verdoppelungszeit von 80 Tagen, was nicht ungewöhnlich wäre für einen 4+4 oder 4+5. https://miniwebtool.com/de/doubling-...culator/?r=3.5
Was ist denn PPSA?

----------


## Barnold

Martin, Deine Rechnung ist nur dann gültig, wenn sowohl der erste als auch der zweite Wert mit der gleichen Methode und idealerweise auch derselben Reagenzcharge bestimmt wurden. Ansonsten würde ich da zunächst nicht viel drauf geben.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, du willst damit sagen, 3,5% Abweichung von Labor zu Labor sind bei der Größenordnung des PSA normal?

----------


## Barnold

In der Tat, Martin. Selbst wenn die Werte im Bereich unter 50 ng/ml lägen, wäre das so. Die RiLiBäk schreibt nämlich nur für den Bereich zwischen 0,2 und 50 ng/ml eine Abweichung von höchstens 15,5% vor. Alles, was darunter oder darüber liegt muss keinerlei Qualitätskriterien erfüllen. Zum Trost: Probleme bereiten den Laboren vor allem die niedrigen Werte um die 0,2 ng/ml herum. Hohe Werte, wie die zur Rede stehenden, können Labore mit guter Präzision in den vom Hersteller angegebenen Messbereich verdünnen. Trotzdem existieren Werteunterschiede wegen verschiedener Verfahren und sogar zwischen verschiedenen Reagenzchargen identischer Verfahren. Sogar bei Verfahren, denen ein Referenzmethodenwert zugrunde liegt, sind z.T. beträchtliche Abweichungen erlaubt. Ein Blick in die RiLiBÄK genügt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Danke für euere verschiedenen Erklärungen.

Unabhängig von den Gründen für den schnell gestiegenen PSA-Wert möchte ich jetzt möglichst besonnen einen klaren Kopf behalten, was mir naturgemäß sehr schwerfällt. Ich denke, wir brauchen Zeit und Geduld, um die Situation zu akzeptieren und hereinzuwachsen. Rational betrachtet ist mir klar, dass wichtige Diagnoseuntersuchungen für eine Einordnung und sinnvolle Entscheidungen nach und nach durchzuführen sind. Gefühlsmäßig sollte alles Notwendige lieber heute als morgen schon durchgeführt, eine (be-) handelnde Phase eingeleitet sein. Zu Recht mahnt unsere Tochter zu mehr Ruhe.

Ohne dass ich meine Ungeduld zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, wurde gestern von unserem besorgten Hausarzt, der die Dinge von sich aus auch gerne beschleunigen möchte, im Prostatakrebszentrum für den kommenden Mittwoch nach dem MRT um 7.45 Uhr noch eine (normale) CT-Untersuchung für 11.00 Uhr angemeldet.

Hintergrund ist, dass das Gerät für eine PSMA-PET-CT, welches in einem anderen KH steht, nur einmal in der Woche betrieben wird und der nächste freie Termin am 30.3. mit einer Warteliste zur Patientenauswahl noch fraglich erscheint. Dies entscheide allein der dortige Prof., der gestern nicht mehr befragt werden konnte.

Vielleicht gibt aber schon das (normale) CT Auskunft und verschafft einen für das Erste ausreichenden Überblick? Als nächstes muss ja auch noch die Biopsie und deren pathologische Beurteilung folgen. Auch wenn hier jetzt manches nicht in der klassischen Reihenfolge stattfindet, sollten am Ende doch ausreichende Informationen für den nächsten Schritt vorliegen.

Oder könnte uns nun wertvolle Zeit verloren gehen, weil es auf jeden Tag zum Beginn einer Therapie (wegen der bestehenden kardiologischen Probleme gegebenenfalls auch mit sofortiger subkapsulärer Orchiektomie -chirurgische Kastration- als dauerhafte, sofort wirkende Testosteron-Ersatztherapie) ankommt?

Dagegen spricht aus meiner Sicht, dass mein Mann -mit Ausnahme der geschilderten Probleme- keinerlei Leid beklagt, er insbesondere im Skelett keine Auffälligkeiten verspürt, sich ohne Einschränkungen schmerzfrei gut bewegen kann, nur sehr schnell ermüdet. Für ihn könnte der Tag am Mittag zu Ende sein. Dies mag auch mit den übrigen Laborwerten zusammenhängen, die sich nicht alle im optimalen Bereich befinden.

Leider möchte sich mein Mann über Tag (noch) nicht ausreichend schonen und zieht mit aller Anstrengung bereits anberaumte Besprechungen und Termine durch. Lediglich neue Sachen sagt er nun auf meine Bitte überwiegend ab. Es wird auch so noch dauern, bis die Vielzahl der bereits laufenden Mandate ihr Ende findet. Meine eigenen Mandate versuche ich nun auch so schnell als möglich zu beenden, um meinen Mann schnell entlasten zu können. So manches muss nun allerdings auch einfach liegen bleiben.

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Dagegen spricht aus meiner Sicht, dass mein Mann -mit Ausnahme der geschilderten Probleme- keinerlei Leid beklagt, er insbesondere im Skelett keine Auffälligkeiten verspürt, sich ohne Einschränkungen schmerzfrei gut bewegen kann, nur sehr schnell ermüdet. Für ihn könnte der Tag am Mittag zu Ende sein. Dies mag auch mit den übrigen Laborwerten zusammenhängen, die sich nicht alle im optimalen Bereich befinden...


Hallo Advo,
Schmerzen hatte ich zur Zeit der Diagnose keine, aber zeitweise eine ungewohnte Müdigkeit, schon einige Zeit vorher.  Meine meisten Blutwerte, insbesondere Hb und Leberwerte waren damals nicht auffällig. Die Lungenfunktion war eingeschränkt, daher vielleicht die Müdigkeit.
Bildgebende Verfahren erfolgten damals mit CT und Knochenszintigraphie. PSMA-PET-CT war mir zu dieser Zeit unbekannt, ich hatte mich vor der überraschenden Diagnose (PSA über 1000 ng/ml) kaum mit dem PK befasst.
 Das Ergebnis der bildgebenden Untersuchungen waren unzählige Metastasen im Lungenbereich und überall zahlreiche verdächtige Lymphknoten. Knochenmetastasierung gering. 

Das ist jetzt bald 5 Jahre her, heute ist der PSA im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich und körperlich fühle ich mich halbwegs fit.

Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Das CT ist nutzlos zum Ausschluß von Metastasen. Kann man nicht auf die Schnelle ein Szintigramm machen? Das ist bezüglich Knochenmetastasen ganz gut (bei dem PSA).

"_Für ihn könnte der Tag am Mittag zu Ende sein."_ Wenn ich morgens um 6.20 Uhr aufstehe könnte ich nach 14 Uhr auch eine längere Pause oder den Feierabend gebrauchen. Nach Auskunft meines gleichaltrigen Internisten ist das mindestens normal über 60. Es gibt natürlich auch Tage, da werden den ganzen Tag "Bäume ausgerissen", aber das sind nicht viele.

----------


## Georg_

Advo,

ich will zu den Punkten in deinem Beitrag etwas beitragen. Ein CT bringt wenig, wie Martin bereits schrieb. Besser wäre da schon ein MRT. Außerdem hat ein CT eine Strahlenbelastung, wenn ihr sowieso im nächsten Monat ein PSMA PET/CT machen lasst, ist das CT nicht erforderlich und eine unnötige Strahlenbelastung. Das PSMA PET/CT ist dem normalen CT meilenweit überlegen.

Grundsätzlich haben verschiedene Studien gezeigt, dass zwischen Biopsie und OP/Bestrahlung sechs Monate vergehen können, ohne dass dies einen Einfluss auf den weiteren Verlauf der Erkrankung hat. Also nicht versuchen, möglichst schnell das Problem zu beseitigen sondern überlegt vorgehen.

Leider möchte sich mein Mann über Tag (noch) nicht ausreichend schonen Das Schonen hätte jedenfalls keinen Einfluss auf den Tumor. Besser wäre, die Zeit vor der OP zu nutzen, um nochmal Urlaub zu machen. Man kann als Prostatakrebspatient während der Therapie wie zuvor weiterarbeiten, es sei denn, die Nebenwirkungen der Therapien hindern einen daran. Wenn das Biopsieergebnis vorliegt, kann man sehen wie sich die weitere Therapie entwickeln wird und wie weit einen das in Anspruch nimmt. Es gibt sogar Patienten, die während einer Chemo weiterarbeiten.

Georg

----------


## Optimist1954

> .... Außerdem könnten, was ich nicht hoffe, mit dem PSMA PET/CT Metastasen in der Lunge entdeckt werden. Dann wäre eine Chemo sinnvoll....


  Bevor man über mögliche Therapien diskutiert, sollte gerade von den erfahrenen Foristen erst einmal abgewartet werden, wie die genaue Diagnose der Erkrankung mit Gleason Score, Metastasierung wo und im welchen Umfang ausfällt.
  Ob bei der Erkrankung von Advos Mann eine Chemo mit ADT oder Chemo in Kombination mit Abirateron und ADT eine Option wäre, ist vom Kardiologen abzuklären.  Bei der Planung einer Chemo-Therapie ist das kardiologische Risikoprofil des Patienten zu berücksichtigen.

  Z.B. wurden in der CHAARTED-Studie (Chemo u. ADT) Patienten mit aktiven Herzerkrankungen ausgeschlossen:
- Aktive Angina pectoris
     - Symptomatische kongestive Herzinsuffizienz
     - Myokardinfarkt innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate

In #1 wird eine Herzinsuffizienz erwähnt.

Franz

----------


## W.Rellok

Franz bezieht sich auf #1 mit 



> lebensbedrohlichen Herzbeutelentzündung


in der Folge Herzinsuffizienz.

Georg stellt fest aus gutem Grund




> Grundsätzlich haben verschiedene Studien gezeigt, dass zwischen Biopsie und OP/Bestrahlung sechs Monate vergehen können, ohne dass dies einen Einfluss auf den weiteren Verlauf der Erkrankung hat. Also nicht versuchen, möglichst schnell das Problem zu beseitigen sondern überlegt vorgehen.
> 
> Das Schonen hätte jedenfalls keinen Einfluss auf den Tumor. Besser wäre, die Zeit vor der OP zu nutzen, um nochmal Urlaub zu machen.


Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass Patienten in dieser so bedrohlichen Situation einen Lotsen an Bord nötig haben. Ich hoffe Ehefrau, Tochter und gute Freunde verschaffen den notwendigen Abstand für Verstand   u n d  Seele.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Franz, Martin, Georg, Winfried und alle Mitbetroffenen,

herzlichen Dank für euere Hinweise und auch persönlichen Erfahrungen. Sie geben uns Hoffnung und relativieren die bislang nicht gekannte Müdigkeit meines Mannes. Insbesondere, dass es dir, Franz, trotz sehr hohem Eingangs-PSA 5 Jahre später recht gut geht und sich der PSA nach der Behandlung im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich befindet, ist wunderbar. Damit ist dein Forumsname Programm und wird hoffentlich noch lange begründet bleiben. Gerne nehmen wir uns daran ein Beispiel, wenn uns pessimistische Gedanken einzuholen drohen.

Und ja, Georg, Urlaub war für uns bislang ein Fremdwort. Ich kann mich kaum mehr daran erinnern, wann wir auch nur einige Tage der Arbeit ferngeblieben sind, was auch mit der Kanzleipflicht in unserem Beruf zusammenhängt. Aber nach den Corona-Lockerungen dürften zumindest einige Tage am Meer -nach den anstehenden Untersuchungen- Kraft für die künftigen Dinge geben. Das habe ich bislang aus Sorge davor, nicht schnell genug zu handeln, überhaupt nicht in Betracht gezogen. Kommende Nacht werde ich mir daher als Abwechselung zum Basiswissen und den diversen PK-Studien etwaige Ziele für einen Kurzurlaub anschauen.

Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Laborwerte, die über die hohen PSA-Werte hinausgehen, näher anschaue, stellen sich mir mehr Fragen, als dass mir erhellende Antworten gegeben werden.

Die speziellen Werte vom Urologen sollten hier wohl ins Bild passen:


Tumormarker CEA erhöht     5,7Androgenkonzentration FAI im Blut vermindert      8,86Sexualhormon-bindendes Globulin SHGB erhöht 88alles bei Testosteronwert von                   7,8alkalische Phosphatase         AP erhöht            238                  (!)

Hinzu kommen die allgemeinen, abweichenden Werte:


Harnchemiewert Glu erhöht  112Erythrozyten vermindert        4,3Maß für rote Blutkörperchen  MCV            erhöht  97,9Hämoglobingehalt der roten Blutkörperchen MCH erhöht  32,6Leukozyten erhöht     12 nlKalium erhöht             5,7Leberwert für Triglyceride erhöht      196Harnstoff erhöht         8,3Nierenwert Kreatinin erhöht   2,1glomeruläre Filtrationsrate vermindert GFR            -33,45Cystatin C erhöht       2,73

Folgende allgemeine Werte wurden schon vor einigen Tagen vom Hausarzt festgestellt:


AP erhöht:      221 U/l            (!)Blutzucker leicht erhöhtHarnsäure und Harnstoff erhöhtLeukozyten erhöht     11,5 Tsd./ulNatrium und Phosphat zu niedrig

Damit setzen meine Spekulationen ein. Könnten die anderen, neben dem PSA abweichenden Werte unter Berücksichtigung der plötzlich geänderten dunklen Hautfarbe (rot/braun seit etwa 3 -4 Wochen) auf akut bestehende Leberprobleme (Metastasen?) und/oder Nieren- oder Darmprobleme hinweisen? Deutet vielleicht auch der hohe AP-Wert auf Leberprobleme und/oder erhöhte Knochenzellaktivität (Metastasen?) hin? Dazu soll es so sein, dass eine der häufigsten Ursachen für eine AP-Erhöhung maligne Tumore seien, die in den Knochen metastasiert sind. Andererseits mögen einige der auffälligen Werte und der Juckreiz auch Folge der mehr als 3jährigen Medikamenteneinnahme (ACE-Beta-Blocker, Wasserausscheidung, Blutverdünnung, Cholesterinsenker) sein.

Auch wenn sich allgemeine Spekulationen hier sicher verbieten, könnte nun doch eine erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit gefragt sein. Nachdem wir bis vor kurzer Zeit nichts über die Bedeutung des PSA wussten, möchte ich daher allgemein fragen: Gibt es unter den vorliegenden Werten einen ähnlich bedeutsamen Wert wie den des PSA? Wie aussagekräftig sind der CEA- und AP-Wert?

Im Übrigen werden wir nun wohl auch wieder Kontakt zum damals behandelnden Kardiologen aufnehmen müssen. Mein Mann wird ihn am Montag anrufen und einen Termin vereinbaren. Wir ihr wisst, gehören wir bislang nicht zu den Patienten, die ohne Beschwerden oder anderen Anlass freiwillig den Kontakt zu Ärzten -oder gar diese selbst- halten. Aus heutiger Sicht sicher ein Fehler, hatte der Herzprofessor meinem Mann vor mehr als 3 Jahren doch regelmäßige Nachuntersuchungen buchstäblich ans Herz gelegt. Stattdessen hat mein Mann seither unkontrolliert die Medikamente genommen und geglaubt, damit sei schon alles gut.

Wäre vor einem Jahr mit einem neuen Mandat nicht unser heutiger Hausarzt in unser Leben getreten, hätten wir nicht einmal die hausärztliche Anbindung.

Wir werden unser Leben und unsere Beziehung zu den Ärzten wohl grundlegend ändern müssen, wollen wir doch eine qualitativ möglichst hohe (Rest-) Lebenszeit meines Mannes, der 9 Jahre älter ist als ich, erreichen.

Derzeit quält mich der Gedanke, dass wir aus Nachlässigkeit und Ignoranz oder auch nur wegen des ungerechtfertigten persönlichen Gefühls, es sei alles in Ordnung, mit allem zu spät sind und von heute auf morgen trotz allgemein geringem PK-Wachstum alles zu Ende sein könnte. Insoweit beruhigt mich dein Hinweis, Georg, auf die Studienlage zumindest ein wenig. Was ich uneingeschränkt annehmen möchte, ist deine sehr berechtigte Aufforderung   nicht versuchen, möglichst schnell das Problem zu beseitigen sondern überlegt vorgehen  und die erfahrungsgetragene Hoffnung Winfrieds, meinem Mann den notwendigen Abstand für Verstand u n d Seele zu verschaffen.

Wegen des von Martin zusätzlich empfohlenen Szintigramms werde ich am Montag beim Hausarzt nachfragen und beim Radiologen (Prof.) Aufklärung zum Wert des CT erbitten, zumal auf der Seite des PK-Zentrums, bei dem am Mittwoch nach dem MRT das CT durchgeführt werden soll, zu lesen ist:
  Die Aufgabe des Radiologen ist es, zunächst die Sinnhaftigkeit der Untersuchung zu hinterfragen und dann das optimale Untersuchungsprotokoll auszuwählen. Hierdurch vermeiden wir einen unnötigen oder zu weitgefassten Einsatz von Röntgenstrahlen . 
Da der Radiologe vor dem CT das MRT fertigt, sollte er mithin -außerhalb finanzieller Interessen- gute Gründe benennen können und nicht unkritisch dem Zuruf zur Anmeldung unseres Hausarztes folgen, der aus Sorge um meinen Mann vielleicht eine überflüssige Untersuchung angeregt hat, nachdem der Urologe nicht einmal Informationen zum PSMA-PET-CT hatte, geschweige denn eine dortige Anmeldung auch nur in Betracht zog, obwohl ich ausdrücklich darum bat. Unser Hausarzt ist und bleibt ein viele Krankheiten behandelnder Arzt, und hat -anders als der Urologe, der gestern nicht Mals telefonisch zu sprechen war- durch engagierte Anrufe die Informationen zum PSMA-PET-CT mit den möglichen Terminen und der Auswahl erhalten. Montag will er sich zudem um den nächsten freien Termin am 30.3. bemühen.

Danke daher an euch nochmals für die kritischen Hinweise zum (normalen) CT. Überflüssige und belastende Untersuchungen sollten unterbleiben.

Mit den besten Grüßen an alle
Advo

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Advo



> Derzeit quält mich der Gedanke, dass wir aus Nachlässigkeit und Ignoranz oder auch nur wegen des ungerechtfertigten persönlichen Gefühls, es sei alles in Ordnung, mit allem zu spät sind und von heute auf morgen trotz allgemein geringem PK-Wachstum alles zu Ende sein könnte.


Vergiss es. Musste ich auch. 30 Jahre lang habe ich ein medizinisches Zentrallabor in einer Klinik geleitet und bin dennoch von der PCa-Diagnose überrascht worden. Da sind keinerlei Schuldgefühle angebracht. Muss man akzeptieren und dann nach vorne schauen. Es gibt genügend Therapiemöglichkeiten. Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Mann alles Gute.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## KarlEmagne

Advo(katin),

mach dir bitte keine Gedanken, welche der vielen Symptome mit welcher Art Metastasen kompatibel sein könnten. Am besten wartet ihr in Ruhe die Untersuchungsergebnisse ab. Und gönnt euch, soweit möglich, eine Pause.

Grüße von Karl
auf Pause in Südamerika  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Trekker

Ich hatte vor knapp 2 Jahren große Herzprobleme, die einige Blutwerte aus dem Reigen brachten. Nach meiner Herz-Op (Erneuerung der Herzklappe) verbesserten sich diese sichtbar.

Gruß 
Henry

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo (gibt es einen Namen, der das nunmehr entstandene Vertrauensverhältnis vermenschlicht?)




>   Die Aufgabe des Radiologen ist es, zunächst die Sinnhaftigkeit der Untersuchung zu hinterfragen und dann das optimale Untersuchungsprotokoll auszuwählen. Hierdurch vermeiden wir einen unnötigen oder zu weitgefassten Einsatz von Röntgenstrahlen .


Werbesprech. Der Radiologe soll die Bildgebung durchführen, um die ihn  der Fachmann bittet und den Auftrag erteilt.

Dazu wird er benötigen
- Nierenwert Kreatinin
- Schilddrüsenwert TSH

Internistischerseits vermisse ich Angaben über
- Leberwerte yGT, GPT
- Creatinkinase CRP
- Gerinnungsstatus

Coronastatus klären. PCR-Test bei allen Familienmitgliedern. 

Nichts übers Knie brechen. Der Urologe eurer Wahl soll die diagnostischen Schritte planen, und zwar in dem Institut, dem er vertraut. Er kennt die Kollegen und kann die Aussagen bewerten.

Mein ehemaliger Chef: Medizin ist keine Naturwissenschaft. Sie ist der wissenschaftliche  Umgang mit Erfahrungen, die den Menschen betreffen.

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Ergänzung




> Dazu wird er benötigen
> - Nierenwert Kreatinin
> - Schilddrüsenwert TSH



Der bisher bekannte Wert für Kreatinin 2,1 ist erhöhtBei der Bildgebung wird jodhaltiges Kontrastmittel verwandt - mit Einfluss auf die Schilddrüse (Hyperthyreose)

Für den Einsatz mit Kontrastmittel habe ich hier eine Darstellung der Internisten-im-Netz eingestellt.




> *Nicht aus Angst vor Nierenschäden Kontrastmittelgabe ablehnen*
> 
> *Das Risiko eines Nierenschadens durch Kontrastmittel ist offenbar lange Zeit stark überschätzt worden. Nicht voreilig auf Kontrastmittel verzichten, raten daher Experten der DGIM.*
> 
> 
> Ohne Kontrastmittel sind bildgebende medizinische Verfahren oft nur wenig aussagekräftig oder gar unmöglich. Auch Eingriffe wie das Einsetzen von Stents finden oft unter Kontrastmittelgabe statt. Umso beunruhigender ist es für Patienten, dass manche dieser Substanzen die Nieren schädigen können. Wie aktuelle Studien und Metaanalysen nahelegen, ist dieses Risiko jedoch lange Zeit stark überschätzt worden. Jüngere Daten weisen darauf hin, dass die Mehrzahl akuter Nierenschäden nach Röntgen gar nicht mit einer Kontrastmittel-Gabe in Verbindung stehen (siehe _New England Journal of medicine 2019, Band 380, Seite: 2146-2155__). Nicht voreilig auf Kontrastmittel zu verzichten - dazu raten Experten der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Innere Medizin e.V. (DGIM) auch im Rahmen der Initiative Klug entscheiden: Der Nutzen einer aussagekräftigen Röntgen-Untersuchung muss immer gegen das  relativ geringe  Risiko einer akuten Nierenschädigung abgewogen werden._


Information zur Kontrastmittelgabe und Schilddrüsenfunktion hier.

Winfried

----------


## MartinWK

Winfried hat alles Wesentliche geschrieben.

Die Blutwerte sind am Rande der Norm - einerseits darf man das nicht überbewerten, andererseits in der Gesamtschau deuten sie auf ein Leberproblem hin, auch wegen der Verfärbung. Was die Ursache ist: andere Geschichte, dazu müssen die Untersuchungen abgewartet werden.

Die alkalische Phosphatase ist weniger aussagekräftig als die knochenspezifische Ostase: https://www.wisplinghoff.de/analysenverzeichnis/analyse/ostase/ und https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...861#post129861.
Im Moment spielt das keine Rolle, die Bildgebung wird Aufklärung bringen.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn vor dem CT ein MRT gemacht wird, so ist das CT nicht sinnhaft. Es ist gut gemeint vom Hausarzt, aber das MRT reicht. Die hohen AP bzw. alkalische Phospatase Werte deuten auf Knochenmetastasen hin. Das ist auch bei dem derzeitigen PSA Wert zu erwarten. 
Es könnte sein, das der Urologe in diesem Fall überfordert ist. Besser ist, sich direkt von einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum behandeln zu lassen. Hier ist die Liste: https://www.oncomap.de/centers?selectedOrgan=Prostata

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Damit fühle ich mich nicht mehr so allein und verantwortungsbeladen. Und ja, Winfried, mein gewachsenes Vertrauen in dieses hervorragende Forum sollte nun auch Ausdruck im Namen finden, den ich bei der Anmeldung noch unbedacht entsprechend meinem Austausch in juristischen Foren wählte. Ich heiße Silvia.

Da ich (noch) nicht weiß, wie ich hier PDF-Anhänge hochladen kann, habe ich bislang nur die auffälligen Laborwerte abgeschrieben. Corona-Sorgen sind weitgehend eingegrenzt. Sowohl mein Mann, unsere Tochter und ich sind geboostert und bei den regelmäßigen Schnelltests durchgehend negativ. Unsere Tochter macht aus beruflichen Gründen wegen ihres Zugangs zur Uni nahezu tägliche Tests. Vor unserem Zugang zum PK-Zentrum am Mittwochmorgen lassen auch wir am Dienstagabend dann nochmals aktuelle Tests machen.

Ja, Georg, der bisherige Urologe scheint in der Tat überfordert. Als Urologen und Lotsen, eine wunderbare Bezeichnung von dir Winfried, haben wir uns nun den neuen Leiter des PK-Zentrums in Mönchengladbach-Rheydt, dem Elisabeth-Krankenhaus, einem akademischen Lehrkrankenhaus der Heinrich-Heine-Universität Düsseldorf, Herrn Dr. Arsov erwählt und versuchen, über den dortigen Radiologen (Prof. Dr. Blondin), bei dem wir am Mittwoch den Termin haben, einen schnellen Kontakt zu Dr. Arsov, der erst im Januar von der Uniklinik Düsseldorf dorthin gekommen ist, herzustellen. Damit laufen dann die Dinge wie von Winfried angeregt im PK-Zentrum zusammen und jeder der dortigen Ärzte weiß, was er vom jeweils anderen zu halten hat.

Auch wenn das von uns erwählte PK-Zentrum (noch) nicht in der von dir, Georg, dankenswerter Weise übermittelten Liste der zertifizierten Zentren auftaucht, glaube ich uns dort zur Diagnose in guten Händen. Die Qualifikation der dortigen Ärzte -insbesondere die des Dr. Arsov und Prof. Dr. Blondin- steht für mich (noch) außer Frage. Zudem wird es zur Diagnose voraussichtlich nicht mehr viel zu deuteln geben. Und wenn erst einmal die Untersuchungsergebnisse mit einer Empfehlung vorliegen, werden wir weiter schauen, was von wem wo umgesetzt werden soll.

Das allgemeine CT wollen wir mit Blick auf euere gleichlautenden Empfehlungen nun nicht machen lassen und haben Prof. Dr. Blondin (da noch Wochenende, schriftlich) gebeten, sich mit unserem Hausarzt um einen nahen Termin zum PSMA-PET-CET zu bemühen.

Ach ja, bei der Anmeldung zum MRT hat die -vielleicht weniger begabte Sekretärin oder eine Aushilfe von dieser (?)- mit Blick auf die koronalen Vorerkrankungen meines Mannes sicherheitshalber eine Untersuchung ohne Kontrastmittel eingetragen. Nur, warum fragte sie mich danach, ob wir ein Kontrastmittel wünschen. Ich konnte das medizinisch doch gar nicht beurteilen, allein angeben, dass uns eine Unverträglichkeit nicht bekannt ist und habe nun zur Vorbereitung sicherheitshalber noch die koronale Medikamentenliste meines Mannes übermittelt. Dank deiner Hinweise und Links, Winfried, werde ich nun noch recherchieren und mir eine Meinung über die Kontrastmittelgabe bilden. Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass selbst der Kardiologe in der damaligen bedrohlichen Situation ein Kontrastmittel durchaus für verantwortbar hielt und ein MRT mit Kontrastmittel anfertigen ließ.

Kann der Radiologe dies gegebenenfalls auch am Mittwochmorgen nach persönlicher Rücksprache mit uns noch kurzfristig entscheiden oder bedarf es dazu längerer Vorbereitungszeit zum Anmixen eines speziellen Mittels?

Arnold, auch in unserem Beruf ist es so, dass der Anwalt in eigener Sache häufig blind und kein guter Berater seiner selbst ist. Du hast Recht, dass es nun gilt, die bestehende Situation zu akzeptieren und dann nach vorne zu schauen. Ich habe gleichwohl Angst, dass uns die Zeit davonläuft. Jede Nacht wache ich mit einem Ohr von unten im Wohnzimmer darüber, ob mein Mann oben im Schlafzimmer beziehungsweise durch Nutzung des angrenzenden Badezimmers noch Lebenszeichen von sich gibt. Was ist, wenn sein Körper aus ganz anderen Gründen von jetzt auf gleich aufgibt? Ich weiß, dass ich mich damit unnötig verrückt mache oder wie unsere Tochter meint, ich ebenso befürchten könne, dass uns der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt. Vermutlich werde ich aber erst dann ruhiger, wenn tatsächlich Ergebnisse vorliegen und behandelt wird.

Dann werde ich auch deinen Rat, Karl, beherzigen können und mir nicht mehr so viele spekulative Gedanken machen. Wenn es irgendwie passt, werden wir dann zwar nicht nach Südamerika reisen, was du hoffentlich sehr genießt (!), aber Pfingsten einige Tage ans Meer fahren.

Und Dank auch an dich, Martin, zur Einordnung der Werte. Einen Ostase-Wert (BoneAP) konnte ich in den bisherigen Laborergebnissen nicht finden. Den von dir eingestellten Link schaue ich mir in der kommenden Nacht noch an.

Henry, auch wir hoffen, dass sich durch die Einbeziehung des Kardiologen einige Blutwerte wieder verbessern zu können.


Mit den besten Grüßen an alle
(Advo) Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,




> Da ich (noch) nicht weiß, wie ich hier PDF-Anhänge hochladen kann


Ich versuch es mit diesem Bespiel 

*PC oder Tablet*

PDF-Datei einstellen Im Browser Suchfeld Text des Titels markieren und *copy
*

*Forumschreibmodus* einstellen
Im Bearbeitungsfeld oben auf _Link einfügen/editieren_ klicken URL _paste_

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,

- deine aktuellen Fragen kannst du zurückstellen




> eine Untersuchung ohne Kontrastmittel eingetragen





> Vorbereitungszeit zum Anmixen eines speziellen Mittels?





> zur Einordnung der Werte. Einen Ostase-Wert (BoneAP) konnte ich in den bisherigen Laborergebnissen nicht finden.



Es lohnt sich immer ein Blick  hier in das Produkt einer bemerkenswerten Arbeit von Ralf.


Für das Procedere alles Gute!

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Silvia,



> Es lohnt sich immer ein Blick  hier ...


explizit S. 56, rechte Spalte, ab "*Achtung:*"

Möglicherweise sind die Ärzte bzw. deren Helferlein mittlerweile verpflichtet, aufgrund der potenziellen Nebenwirkungen von Gadolinium das Einverständnis der PatientInnen zum Verwenden dieses Kontrastmittels einzuholen und auf die Risiken hinzuweisen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

im Basiswissen steht nichts davon, dass man bei koronalen Vorerkrankungen das Kontrastmittel weglassen soll. Da bei Prostatakrebs recht kleine Punkte relevant sind, wäre ein MRT ohne Kontrastmittel wertlos.

Gruß Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Ein normales MRT mit oder ohne Kontrastmittel ist relativ wertlos für PCA-Erkennung. Ein *mp*MRT benötigt ein Kontrastmittel, da dessen zeitliche Durchdringung im Prostatagewebe eine wichtige Komponente der PIRADS Bewertung darstellt.

Gadolinium wird mit erhöhtem Risiko für spätere Demenz in Verbindung gebracht - wegen der nachgewiesenen Einlagerung im Gehirn - nicht mit Herzerkrankungen. Ob die Aufklärung heutzutage das konkret erwähnt, weiß ich nicht. Vor 3 Jahren hieß es noch: "Es können Risiken bestehen, sind aber bisher nicht bekannt" - ein Musterbeispiel für *Nicht*-Aufklärung, mit der sich Laien und Juristen glauben absichern zu können. Sorry Silvia, nichts Persönliches...

Kontrastmittel werden in der Leber abgebaut, so dass die Leberwerte relevant sind.

Die Ostase ist so speziell, dass mein ansonsten mit einem Supergedächtnis versehener Internist erstmal suchen musste, unter welcher Kodierung das Labor das anbietet - diese Untersuchung hatte er auch noch nie vorher angeordnet.

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

nochmals vielen Dank für euere engagierte Hilfe. Ich habe nun verstanden, dass nicht -wie von der Sekretärin erfragt - das Herz, sondern zunächst Leber, Niere und Schilddrüse mit deren Werten für die Verwendung eines Kontrastmittels von Bedeutung für die anstehenden Untersuchungen sind und spätere Risiken mit etwaigen Einlagerungen im Gehirn relevant werden könnten.

Die Erkenntnisse, die ihr mir auf die Schnelle vermittelt habt, waren heute bitter nötig. Zunächst hat uns Herr Prof. Dr. Blondin angerufen und wollte mit Blick auf zeitnahe Ergebnisse an der Fertigung eines „normalen“ CTs festhalten. Klar habe ich verstanden, dass wir bei den hohen PSA-Werten besser heute als morgen einen Überblick über das Geschehen im Körper meines Mannes benötigen. Fast wäre ich unter dem Druck der einleuchtenden Argumentation des Zeitfaktors eingebrochen und hätte meinen Mann dieser fraglichen Untersuchung preisgegeben.

Euer aller Wissen hat mich dann aber darin bestärkt, alles zu versuchen, um zeitnah an ein PSMA-PET-CT zu kommen. Und siehe da, unter nochmaliger „Aktivierung“ unseres Hausarztes erhielten wir soeben den Anruf zur Bestätigung eines Termins zum PSMA-PET-CT am 30.3.2022. Die Vorbereitungen mit Vereinbarung eines Termins zur Vorbesprechung, Aufklärung, Datenaustausch usw. laufen bereits.

Nun möchte ich bitte von euch noch wissen, ob sich damit nur das „normale“ CT erledigt hat oder auch auf das MRT verzichtet werden kann. Bislang habe ich es so verstanden, dass es des MRTs unabhängig vom PSMA-PET-CT (auch) zur Vorbereitung der Biopsie bedarf und ein solches MRT nur als mpMRT sinnvoll ist, wenn Kontrastmittel verwendet werden. Ein etwaiges Hindernis und/oder Risiko mit Blick auf die letzten Laborwerte besteht. Aber vielleicht ist dieses im Verhältnis zum Nutzen in Kauf zu nehmen?

Um fehlende Angaben von mir zu ergänzen, im Anhang der Versuch zur Umsetzung von Winfrieds freundlicher Hilfestellung zum Hochladen der letzten Laborwerte. Ich hoffe, dass mir das gelingt. Ich habe meine ersten Erklärversuche rechts von den auffälligen Werten stehen lassen, auch wenn euch diese etwas zu sehr vereinfacht erscheinen mögen.

Ach ja, mit Blick auf eine Demenzerkrankung nehmen wir es gerne hin, wenn diese vielleicht in 30 Jahren oder später lauert. Dann mag mein Mann oder das, was von ihm verbleibt, davon befallen werden  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ganz herzliche Grüße
und Dank dafür, Teil dieser wunderbaren Gemeinschaft sein zu dürfen
Silvia

P.S. in unser Netzwerk gelingt der Zugriff über den Browser nicht. Ich versuche es daher mit einer Kopie:

----------


## Advo024

Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, besteht aus 121876 Zeichen und ist damit zu lang. Bitte kürzen Sie den Text auf die maximale Länge von 100000 Zeichen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,

das Wichtigste hast du uns beschrieben.

Verschwend jetzt keine Zeit mit dem Laden der PDF-Datei. Sicher kann dir deine Tochter helfen.

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Silvia,



> Nun möchte ich bitte von euch noch wissen, ob sich damit nur das normale CT erledigt hat oder auch auf das MRT verzichtet werden kann.


etwa 8 % aller Prostatakrebse sind "PSMA-negativ", d. h. die betreffenden Krebszellen bilden an ihrer Oberfläche dieses Protein nicht aus, der injizierte Tracer findet nichts zum Andocken. Diese Eigenart ist ganz unabhängig vom Gleason Score, und man weiß erst, ob ein Krebs PSMA-positiv oder -negativ ist, wenn die Bildgebung eben etwas zeigt oder nicht zeigt. Es gibt sicher auch Mischformen, d. h. im selben Körper sind einige Zellklone positiv und andere negativ. Dann sieht man zwar etwas in der Bildgebung, aber eben nicht alles, was man aber nicht weiß. In solchen Fällen kann dann die mpMRT doch wieder ins Spiel kommen. Eine CT aber ist nach allem, was ich in den letzten 21 Jahren gelernt habe, beim Prostatakrebs wenig aussagekräftig, weil sie keine Metastasen erkennt, die man ja gerade erkennen will. 

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Das CT beim PSMA PET/CT sollte auch Raumforderungen anzeigen, die von PSMA-negativen Metastasen verursacht werden, natürlich mit größerer Unsicherheit. Ein *Ganzkörper*-MRT kann dann zur besseren Absicherung nachgeschaltet werden, wenn es therapeutisch eine Auswirkung hätte. Ein *mp*MRT macht nur in der Prostata selbst Sinn. Ein PSMA PET/CT zeigt auch in der Prostata die Krebsstellen an und kann damit die Biopsie verbessern. Ein mpMRT kann das absichern.

Das Verhältnis von PSMA und Gleason oder Gefährlichkeit des PCa ist nicht ganz so ungeklärt. Die meisten Studien sagen nur etwas über die Anzahl der entdeckten Läsionen, geordnet nach Gleason, Staging oder Schwere allgemein. Zu den unentdeckten Läsionen gibt es naturgemäß keine Aussage, daher kann man daraus nicht auf keine Abhängigkeit schließen. Man benötigt Prostatapräparate, um PSMA und die anderen Faktoren richtig in Beziehung zu setzen. Das wurde 2008 in dieser Dissertation gemacht:
https://ediss.sub.uni-hamburg.de/handle/ediss/2706

Demnach exprimieren 90% der gefährlichen PCa viel PSMA (aber 10% wenig, die sind vermutlich schon zu entdifferenziert); ähnlich die Gruppe der ungefährlichen PCa.

Sicher weiß man, dass die Androgentherapie in den ersten Monaten die PSMA-Expression hochtreibt; danach sinkt sie ab. Daher ist es ratsam, das PSMA PET/CT in 1 oder 2 Monaten nach Beginn der ADT zu wiederholen, wenn jetzt keine Metas oder ganz wenige gesehen werden.

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke, es ist verfrüht sich über PSMA negativen Tumor Gedanken zu machen. Es sollte jetzt erstmal ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden und danach eine Biopsie.

----------


## Advo024

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

so sehr ich eure fundierten Kenntnisse, an denen ihr mich so rege teilhaben lasst, wertschätzte, glaube ich, dass sie einem Teil der Ärzte, mit denen wir es zu tun haben, ein Gräuel sind. Da mag verschärfend hinzukommen, dass wir beide anwaltlich tätig sind. Möglichweise haben einige Ärzte dann gleich Angst, wir würden nichts Besseres im Sinn haben, als ein Verfahren gegen sie vorzubereiten.

Jedenfalls schien meinem Mann Herr Prof. Dr. Blondin nach unserer Absage des „normalen“ CTs in einem weiteren Telefonat heute Morgen etwas „verschnupft“. Er wisse um die Sinnhaftigkeit seiner vorgeplanten Maßnahmen und habe mir diese erklärt. Demgegenüber läge ich mit meiner (eurer) Ansicht zum Wert des „normalen“ Cts nicht richtig, auch im Übrigen würde ich irren, aber er nehme dies nun so hin. Allein bei dem MRT morgen (ob Ganzkörper oder mpMRT der Prostata hat mein Mann nicht erfragt) solle es zur Vorbereitung der baldigen Fusionsbiopsie bleiben.

Im Folgenden solltet ihr wissen, dass mein Mann die Bewertung und den Inhalt eines Gespräches gerne übertreibend auf den Punkt bringt. Also muss es nicht wirklich so auch stattgefunden haben und ist deutlich vom dahinterstehenden Verständnis meines Mannes gefärbt. Danach habe Herr Prof. Blondin, in freundlicheren Worten, zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass er den Mehrwert des PSMA-PET-CT gegenüber einem MRT in Verbindung mit dem „normalen“ CT speziell bei meinem Mann schon deshalb nicht erkenne, weil es nach Ansicht aller (?) doch schon feststehe, dass ein PK-Karzinom mit weitreichenden Metastasen vorliege, da bräuchte es dann doch keiner „Feinbestimmungen“ durch ein PSMA-PET-CT mehr. Um die Erfassung etwaiger „Graustufen“ gehe es hier schließlich nicht. Schwarz könne auch mit den weniger genauen Geräten erfasst werden.

Ihr Lieben, selbst wenn nur eine Nuance dieses Gesprächs von Fakten getragen sein sollte, beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass mein Mann vom Radiologen schon aufgegeben wird, bevor auch nur eine tragende Diagnose erstellt wurde, geschweige denn eine Behandlung einsetzt. Dabei maßt sich der Radiologe Prof. Dr. Blondin m.E. eine vorgreifende Bewertung an, die ihm nicht zukommt und uns belastet. In meinem Beruf würde ich dies als deutliche Voreingenommenheit bewerten, die Grund zur Ablehnung eines Richters oder Gutachters wegen Befangenheit begründet. Aber zum Glück ist er ja „nur“ der Radiologe.

Hinzu kommt allerdings die soeben eingegangene Bewertung des bisherigen Urologen, in der es nach diversen unerfreulichen Diagnosen und Befunden mit hochgradigem Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs, renaler Hypertonie mit Niereninsuffizienz, inhomogenem Prostatagewebe, gestauten Bläschendrüsen und nicht abgrenzbarem Blasenboden, u.a. heißt:

                        „ … Aufgrund des zwischenzeitlich red, Al. des Patienten insbesondere bei pers. Obstipation ist gfs auch eine stationäre Aufnahme zu diskutieren! …“.

Die Aufnahme in das örtliche ProvinzKH hatte er bereits im Gespräch mit uns anklingen lassen. Kann es sein, dass irgendwelche Prämien bei einer Einweisung gezahlt werden, oder ist dies nur eine böse Vermutung meinerseits?

Jedenfalls wird niemand, der meinen Mann kennt, auf die Idee kommen, ihn auch nur einen Tag früher als unbedingt nötig in ein KH einzuweisen. Er ist auch heute wieder bis zum späten Nachmittag in verschiedenen Angelegenheiten bei Gericht und ich habe den Eindruck, das tut ihm gut und lenkt ihn zumindest zeitweilig von den Dingen, die schon feststehen und da noch kommen mögen, ab.

Auch ich werde mich nun erst einmal wieder den fremden Problemen zuwenden, bevor mir noch Fristen um die Ohren fliegen. Danach werden wir heute Abend die aktuellen PCR-Tests für morgen machen lassen.

Die Freude über den nahen Termin zum PSMA-PET-CT ist bei aller gebotenen Distanz zur ärztlichen Betrachtung nun doch getrübt. Schade.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Wir können nicht immer der gleichen Meinung wie der behandelnde Arzt sein. Wenn dies der Fall wäre bräuchte man auch kein Forum. Der Prof. hätte sicher gern das CT abgerechnet, aber ein CT kurz vor einem PSMA PET/CT ist schon fragwürdig.

Dass der Urologe wegen Verstopfung eine Krankenhauseinweisung vorschlägt, halte ich für Übertherapie. Vielleicht soll bei der Gelegenheit eine Prostata-OP empfohlen werden. Von einer Prostata-OP im Provinzkrankenhaus kann ich nur dringend abraten. Zertifizierte Prostatakrebszentren müssen mindestens 100 Prostata-OPs pro Jahr machen um die entsprechende Qualität sicherzustellen, und die macht das Provinzkrankenhaus nicht. Allerdings gibt es schon Zuweiser-Provisionen, darüber wird aber nicht gesprochen.

Prof. Blondin muss ich in sofern Recht geben, dass man auf Grund des PSA Wertes leider mit vielen Metastasen rechnen muss. Die Regel-Therapie wäre dann eine Hormontherapie und teilweise wird dann auf OP oder Bestrahlung verzichtet. Trotzdem meine ich, man sollte möglichst genau diagnostizieren. In vielen Fällen wird die geplante Therapie auf Grund des PSMA PET/CTs in die eine oder andere Richtung geändert. Vielleicht will Prof. Blondin das vermeiden und hat schon eine Therapie im Kopf. Außerdem ist ja nicht völlig ausgeschlossen, dass die Leber befallen ist. Das würde man nur mit dem PSMA PET/CT erkennen.

----------


## MartinWK

Zum Glück Privatpatient! Da ist der Prof. schon mal bereit, was hinzunehmen, was er sonst abgeschmettert hätte.
Er hat ja soweit recht, dass man nicht alles mit Bildgebung absichern muss. Bei finaler Krankheit halte ich aber jeden Euro, der in die Diagnose gesteckt wird, für gut angelegt. Und vielleicht hat der Radiologe noch nicht von "oligometastatischer" Erkrankung gehört, so daß Anzahl und Lage der Metas für ihn keine Rolle spielen.

Für das CT allerdings gibt es keine Evidenz, auch die Leitlinie schlägt es nicht vor. Das mpMRT brauchen sie vermutlich für die Fusionsbiopsie, weil sie die 3D-Daten aus dem CT nicht fusionieren können oder wollen.

Weiter arbeiten ist gut und lenkt ab und strukturiert den Tag wie immer.

----------


## lutzi007

Ich glaube, ich werde das mit CT+Skelettszintigraphie und PSMA PET/CT nie verstehen. Bei mir konnten die Ärzte vor vier Jahren bei einem Eingangs-PSA von nur 46 mittels CT+Skelettszintigraphie genauestens sehen, dass bei mir keine Metastasen vorlagen.
Ich weiß noch wie mein Uro mir damals gratulierte: "Sie haben zum Glück weder Knochen- noch Lebermetastasen. Also ist eine Prostataentfernung angesagt."
Sollten damals alle gelogen haben?
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Lutz,

auf Grund der Bildgebung mit CT+Knochenszinitigramm wussten es die Ärzte nicht besser. Sie hätten es aber ahnen können. Du bekommst ja Darolutamid, da du mit CT+Knochenszinitgramm keine Metastasen aufweist. Aber diese Studie von Fendler zeigt, dass man mit einem PSMA PET/CT bei fast allen Patienten mit nmCRPC Metastasen findet. https://aacrjournals.org/clincancerr...igand-Positron 
Dann wird es umstritten. An sich ist die Voraussetzung für Darolutamid ein negatives CT+Knochenszinitgramm. So steht es im Beipackzettel. Was aber, wenn man mit einem PSMA PET/CT Metastasen feststellt? Die meisten Ärzte werden dann sagen, nein, der Patient ist metastasiert und kann kein Darolutamid verschrieben bekommen. Daher wird vielfach in einer solchen Situation das PSMA PET/CT vermieden.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Guten Abend Silvia,




> Aber diese Studie von Fendler zeigt, dass man mit einem PSMA PET/CT bei fast allen Patienten mit nmCRPC Metastasen findet. https://aacrjournals.org/clincancerr...igand-Positron
> Dann wird es umstritten


Hier im Forum ist die Kompetenz - auch nach dem Urteil meiner Kollegen, mit denen ich die Uroonkologie diskutiere - unbestritten.

Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, dass dein Mann einen Lotsen an Bord bekommt. Und habe immer noch die Hoffnung.

Ich stelle mir vor, ich käme mit einem juristischen Problem in die Kanzlei. In der Tasche eine Menge von Beweisen, die meine Unschuld beweisen sollen. Und mein Gegenüber hat einen taktischen, juristischen Fahrplan. Ich denke, das Klima würde sich nicht verbessern, wenn ich

In euerm Fall sollte Georgs Rat für ein zertifiziertes Zentrum eine Richtschnur sein.

Vielleicht legt ihr euch heute Abend noch ein Adagio auf - von wem auch immer - und greift zu einem Glas eures Lieblingstropfen.

Winfried

----------


## lutzi007

Danke Georg,
ich glaube, ich habe mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht hier meinen Fall diskutieren. Die (verrückte) Sache mit dem Darolutamid ist mir inzwischen auch schon bekannt.
Nein, nachdem ich in diesem Thread wieder Einiges zum Sinn/Unsinn verschiedener bildgebender Verfahren gelesen habe, wundere ich mich einfach, dass manche Ärzte mittels CT+Skelettszintigraphie Metastasen sicher ausschliessen und auch nicht darauf hinweisen, dass die Empfindlichkeit dieser bildgebenden Verfahren z.B. Lebermetastasen gar nicht erkennen kann und kleinere andere Metastasen auch nicht. Mir wurde aber z.B. erzählt, bei mir konnten Lebermetastasen ausgeschlossen werden.
Ist das nicht Betrug? Oder Fahrlässigkeit? Es müsste da doch darauf hingewiesen werden, dass z.B. mit einem PSMA PET/CT mehr erkannt werden könnte und damit auch Lebermetastasen überhaupt erst erkannt werden könnten. Warum wird da so rumgeeiert? 
Das eine wäre das medizinisch Sinnvolle. Ob die Krankenkasse dann bezahlen will, ist natürlich ein anderes Problem. Aber es müsste da doch wenigstens eine Empfehlung kommen, was sinnvoll wäre. Dann könnte man ja immer noch entscheiden, ob man notfalls die Kosten selber trägt.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Advo024

Danke Georg und Martin, dass ihr die Dinge wieder relativiert und damit meinen Ärger reduziert. Bei allem Verständnis für die Erfahrungswerte der Ärzte möchte ich nun nicht alles nur noch schwarz sehen. Ängste hege ich auch so schon mehr als genug. Entsprechend eueren Hinweisen werden wir erst einmal die bereitstehenden Diagnoseverfahren nutzen und dann den nächsten Schritt machen. Sollte hiernach eine OP noch in Frage kommen, wird es nach derzeitiger Vor-Auswahl Gronau werden. Unser ProvinzKH wird seine Fallzahlen dann leider nicht durch uns erhöhen können.

Die Laborwerte weisen zumindest teilweise auch in die Richtung eines entzündlichen Geschehens im Körper. Nun habe ich im Bericht des Urologen -zwischen den Zeilen ohne weiteren Hinweis auf eine etwaige nähere Bestimmung oder Notwendigkeit zur Behandlung oder Übermittlung des erbetenen Antibiogramms- die Information erhalten:

Laborbefunde:
14.03.2022: Abstrich-Anal E. coli
Analabstrich Datum 10.03.2022

Ob dies von Bedeutung ist, vielleicht den einen oder anderen Wert erklärt oder keinerlei Hinweis gibt, bleibt damit offen. Unser Hausarzt -dem der Bericht nicht übermittelt wurde-meinte auf unsere Nachfrage nur, jetzt „kümmern wir uns erst einmal um die Prostataprobleme“.

Heute werde ich nichts mehr recherchieren, sondern versuchen, gleich noch einige Stunden zu schlafen. Morgen früh geht es dann um 7.00 Uhr los auf den Weg zum Radiologen.

Martin, auf die Idee, dass sich der professorale Herr Radiologe gegenüber unseren Entscheidungen quer stellen könnte, bin ich gar nicht gekommen, zumal ich diese mit eurer Hilfe gut begründet hatte und er ohne das Einverständnis seiner Patienten doch ohnehin nichts machen kann. Auf Bitten meines Mannes werde ich morgen indessen meine engelhafte und versöhnliche Seite zeigen, um ihn nicht noch weiter vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Solange er nicht diskutiert, wird mir das auch gelingen. Die weiteren Dinge stehen dann ja ohnehin erst am Donnerstag beim neuen Urologen, Dr. Arsov, an. Auch diesen möchte ich sicher nicht vor den Kopf stoßen, soll er planmäßig doch unser „Lotse“ werden. Vielleicht aber hat ihn sein Hauskollege Prof. Dr. Blondin auch schon vor mir gewarnt und es wird ein schwieriger Anfang.

Lutz, ich glaube nicht, dass du „von allen belogen“ wurdest. Der Stand der Wissenschaft und die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten entwickeln sich doch ständig fort, wofür ich dankbar bin und verbesserte Verfahren dann auch gerne nutzen möchte. Dies bedarf allerdings vorheriger Informationen, die hier außerordentlich fundiert gegeben werden. Hätten wir uns mit den althergebrachten ersten Vorschlägen unseres Hausarztes wie Urologen zufrieden gegeben, hätte auch mein Mann genau wie du schon vor 4 Jahren „CT+Skelettszintigraphie“ erhalten. Dies waren ausdrücklich auch heute noch deren erste Vorschläge. Nach meinen bisherigen Erlebnissen bist du damit entweder dem jeweiligen Wissensstand des Arztes ausgeliefert oder versuchst dich -zumindest in Teilbereichen- zum mündigen, mitsprechenden Patienten beziehungsweise dessen Angehörigen zu machen. Selbst wenn mir das nicht so schnell und umfangreich gelingt, wie ich mir dies wünsche, habe ich ja euere Hilfe und werde zumindest weiterhin kritisch hinterfragen, welche Dinge warum, mit welchen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen geschehen sollen. Damit gehe ich sicher so manchem „Halbgott“ gehörig auf den Keks, aber besser, als wenn mein Mann beispielsweise durch die Verabreichung eines fraglichen Mittels an die Dialyse muss. Seine Nierenwerte sollten zumindest vorsichtig abwägen lassen, was zu tun ist und bestenfalls auch uns in diese Überlegungen einbeziehen. Leider kannte selbst der Herr Professor Radiologe die miserablen Werte nicht, als er meine Befürchtungen als ungerechtfertigt zurückwies und gleich seiner Sekretärin die von mir angegebenen PSA-Werte in Zweifel zog. Zu beidem hatten wir ihm allerdings schon Tage zuvor alle Laborergebnisse übermittelt, die er wohl keines Blickes gewürdigt hatte. Nun ist er der Schwarzseher, der nichts Weiteres als diese Werte mehr braucht, um sein vorschnelles Urteil zu fällen. Diese Erlebnisse und weitere dieser Art seit nun 12 Tagen lassen mein Vertrauen in „die Ärzte“, die es ja so nicht gibt, nicht unbedingt wachsen. Nur allzu gerne lasse ich mich auch insoweit vom Gegenteil überzeugen und freue mich auf die Begegnung mit Ärzten, die nicht an ihrer (veralteten) festgefahrene Meinung festhalten. Diese werden wir uns wohl erst mühevoll suchen müssen. Das mit dem Selberbacken hat bislang leider noch nicht funktioniert. Mal schauen, was eher gelingen wird.

Stimmt übrigens so nicht. Winfried, du stellst ja bereits eine große Ausnahme dar und beziehst neben aktuellem Wissen immer wieder sogar unser seelisches Wohl mit ein. Damit legst du die Messlatte für deine Kollegen allerdings auch enorm hoch. Allein dein hervorragender Vorschlag für heute Abend lässt sich nicht mehr umsetzen. Mein Mann schläft glücklicher Weise schon. Da werde ich es mir nun noch mit einem Kaffee und einem ausklingenden Gespräch mit unserer Tochter behaglich machen. Und ja, ich habe kein Problem, auch juristische Fahrpläne, die ich mir zuvor gemacht habe, im Gespräch mit meinen Mandanten unter Einbeziehung deren Sicht zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls -unter Hinweis auf etwaige Risiken- wieder aufzugeben und neue Wege suchen. Negative Auswirkungen auf Stimmung und Klima hat dies nicht. Es bedarf vielleicht sehr viel mehr Zeit, die ich mir regelmäßig aber gerne nehme. Dies auch bei Mandaten, die über staatliche Kostenhilfe laufen und damit keine finanziellen Anreize bieten. Meine strafrechtliche Tätigkeit, die es in der Tat etwas schwieriger macht, habe ich schon sehr reduziert. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, welches nun zu weit führen würde.

Mit den besten Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Silvia,

ich bin tief beeindruckt, wie Du Dich in so kurzer Zeit schon so weit in die PK-problematik eingearbeitet hast. Dein Mann hat wirklich großes Glück, dass er Dich an seiner Seite hat.
Leider hatte ich mich am Anfang von "den Ärzten" einlullen lassen und war somit nicht gerade der mündige Patient. Auch war ich auch erst etwas spät auf dieses hilfreiche Forum gestossen. Zack, da war ich schon operiert und flugs darauf bestrahlt.
Aber egal, das war einmal. Jetzt habe ich durch dieses Forum doch auch schon Einiges dazugelernt und verhalte mich kritischer gegenüber "den Ärzten" und mache mir so meine Gedanken über Sinn und Unsinn der mir empfohlenen Therapien.

Alles Gute euch Advokaten!
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Silvia,



> Sollte hiernach eine OP noch in Frage kommen, wird es nach derzeitiger Vor-Auswahl Gronau werden.


Gronau wäre auf alle Fälle eine sehr gute Wahl. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es allerdings dort mittlerweile recht lange Wartezeiten (Corona-bedingt? Ich weiß es nicht). Es wäre vielleicht ratsam, sich dort schon einen Termin für in sechs bis acht Wochen geben zu lassen (wenn möglich; ich glaube, eine aktuelle Wartezeit von sechs Wochen wurde mir von einem Betroffenen genannt). Den Termin ggf. abzusagen, würde kein Problem sein; deren Warteliste ist lang genug, ein Nachrücker würde sich schnell finden. Ruft doch dort mal die "Patienten-Concierge", Frau Noetzel an (Tel. 02562/915-2113, siehe auch Internet https://www.pznw.de/) und fragt sie, ob etwas gegen eine solche prophylaktische Vorgehensweise spräche.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Silvia,

ich habe seit fast 10 Jahren diese Erkrankung (Glasson 7b), und bin mit der Auswahl meiner Ärzte zufrieden.
Mein Urologe, der mich operierte, hat immer ein offenes Ohr für mich.
Der Prof. weiß, dass ich meine Erkenntnisse aus einer SHG und dem Forum beziehe.
Wir sprechen, und diskutieren offen darüber.
Wenn er mal anderer Auffassung war, die sich später als falsch herausstellte, hat er 3 Monate später dann gesagt, dass er es ja gesagt hätte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Soll heißen, er irrt sich nie, denn ich hätte ihn nur falsch verstanden.
Das macht für mich das Ganze akzeptabel, so dass immer noch ein großes Vertrauensverhältnis gegenüber diesem Arzt besteht.

Anfangs hatte ich hier im Forum zu meiner Therapie sehr viele gute Tipps und Meinungen bekommen, sodass ich mich für die RPE entschieden hatte, die im Nachhinein richtig war.
Auch die Meinungen anderer User, die keine Profis sind, waren mir wichtig.

Gruss aus dem Norden
hartmut

----------


## Advo024

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nun sind wir zurück und wissen erst einmal nicht weiter. Meinem Mann geht es zusehends schlechter, seine Kräfte lassen nach, er fühlt sich nun öfter „richtig krank“, auch weil er trotz Müdigkeit keinen erholsamen Schlaf mehr findet und kaum noch Wasser lassen kann und der Stuhlgang nur beeinträchtigt erfolgt. Dies alles wundert nicht. Der Befund durch das heutige mpMRT -mit einem Kontrastmittel, welches auch bei Niereninsuffizienz zugelassen sei- von Prostata und angrenzendem Bauchraum bestätigt leider unsere Befürchtungen.

Es liege ein fortgeschrittenes Karzinom vor, welches sich bereits in Blase, Lymphknoten, Becken, und Wirbelsäule ausgebreitet habe und daher nicht mehr operabel sei. Das Karzinom drücke auch auf die Blase, was die Probleme des Wasserlassens erkläre. Ausschließen wollte der Radiologe auf meine mehrfache Nachfrage allerdings schon anhand der heute gefertigten Aufnahmen (???) mit Sicherheit (???) den Befall der Leber wie auch anderer Organe. Diese seien im heute erfassten Bereich des Bauchraumes krebsfrei. Wegen der bestehenden Probleme zur Verdauung (Obstipation) nachgefragt gab er an, der Darm sei ebenfalls noch nicht infiltriert, es kratze lediglich an dessen schützender Hülle. Zur Gesamtsituation der Lunge könne er noch nicht Stellung nehmen. Unsere abschließende Frage zur Lebenserwartung konnte und/oder wollte er mit Blick auf individuelle Reaktionen auf verschiedenste Behandlungsmethoden verständlicher Weise nicht beantworten. Zu den Einzelheiten bette ich den Bericht im Anschluss ein.

Einerseits soll nun schnell gehandelt werden (Prof. Blondin), anderseits sollen keine Möglichkeiten durch eine vorschnelle (Erst-) Behandlung verbaut werden (wir).

Bislang haben wir ärztlicherseits nur die eindeutige Auffassung des Radiologen Prof. Dr. Blondin, der aber ausdrücklich nicht der für Morgen mit uns anstehenden Beurteilung seines Kollegen, des Chef-Urologen im gleichen Haus, dem noch nicht zertifizierten PK-Zentrum, vorgreifen will, sich allerdings in einem kurzen Telefonat bereits dessen bestätigende Zustimmung zur Auslassung eines PSMA-PET-CT einholte.

Danach bräuchte er aus radiologischer Sicht keine weiteren Informationen, erst recht kein PSMA-PET-CT. Ihm reiche ein CT der Lunge -ohne Kontrastmittel wegen der Nierenprobleme- und ein Skelettszintigramm. Die Situation sei so eindeutig, dass er aus seiner (radiologischen) Sicht nicht einmal das Biopsie-Ergebnis zur Einschätzung der Bösartigkeit abwarten, sondern im Vorgriff darauf schnellstmöglich, schon morgen, mit einer Hormontherapie eventuell bereits kombiniert mit einer Chemotherapie starten würde. Dazu will er aber dem Urologen nicht vorgreifen.

Eine "oligometastatische" Erkrankung könne er sicher ausschließen. Die Streuung beschränke sich nicht mehr auf wenige Stellen.

Meine Nachfrage zur schnelleren Wirksamkeit der Senkung des Testosterons mittels subkapsulärer Orchiektomie -chirurgische Kastration- als dauerhafte, sofort wirkende Testosteron-Ersatztherapie ohne Belastung mit zusätzlichen Medikamenten sollen wir morgen mit dem Urologen diskutieren.

Er, der Radiologe, halte die heutigen Medikamente für ebenso effektiv, und schnell wirksam wie einen operativen Eingriff. Franz hatte mich unter #30 indessen schon dafür sensibilisiert, dass die bestehende Herzinsuffizienz hier nun besondere Risiken bei einer medikamentösen Behandlung bergen kann. Leider läuft mir nun die Zeit davon, um mir noch die angegebene Studie und deren Bewertung dazu anzuschauen. Daher meine Frage: Könnten wir etwaigen Risiken mit einer subkapsulären Orchiektomie entgehen?

All die nun relevant gewordenen Problemkreise werde ich nicht bis morgen aufarbeiten können. Wir möchten aber zumindest keinen grundlegenden „Fehler“ begehen, der nicht mehr reversibel ist. Daher auch meine weitere Frage: Gibt es grundlegende Dinge, die wir nun beachten müssen -etwa eine bestimmte Reihenfolge- oder eine erhöhte Achtsamkeit gegenüber einem bestimmten Medikament? Sollten wir zunächst den Kardiologen einbeziehen und auch um dessen Einschätzung bitten?

Den für nächsten Mittwoch anstehenden Termin zur PSMA-PET-CT haben wir (noch) nicht abgesagt. Zu sehr hänge ich an dem Gedanken, ansonsten ein wertvolles Diagnoseverfahren leichtfertig aus der Hand zu geben. Ich habe noch gut in Erinnerung wie sehr auch ihr mir diese Untersuchung aus vielen Gründen empfohlen habt. Sind diese nun alle obsolet? Sicher wird es erneuter Überzeugungsarbeit bei den Ärzten erfordern, wenn wir an dem Termin festhalten. Allerdings räumte Prof. Dr. Blondin schon ein: „Wenn Sie trotz der zunehmenden Probleme Ihres Mannes und dem Druck zur zeitnahen Behandlung noch an dem Termin festhalten wollen ….“. Könnte meinem Mann vielleicht mit aufbauenden Infusionen oder ähnlichem über die nächsten Tage geholfen werden, damit noch keine Behandlung vor dem PSMA-PET-CT erfolgt?

Tief auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angekommen, mit verbleibender Hoffnung
Silvia


*Anamnese*
*Indikation*
PSA 703,49 ng/ml, bisher keine Biopsie. Keine familiäre Belastung.
Prostatakarzinom?
_(Die rechtfertigende Indikation wurde durch einen fachkundigen Arzt überprüft.)_
*MR Prostata, nativ und mit KM,* durchgeführt am 23.03.2022 um 08:00
_Technik:_ Untersuchung mit 1,5 Tesla
T2-W TSE axial, coronar, sagittal, T1-W axial, DWI axial, T1-W VIBE DCE (KM-Dynamik)
axiale, computergestützte Auswertung (DynaCAD) der funktionellen Sequenzen DWI und DCE
Auswertung gemäß PI-RADS V2.1, Verwendung der Lokalisations~ngaben gemäß PI-RADS v2. 1 2019
*Befund*
Erstuntersuchung.
Prostata-Volumen computergestützt ca. 100 ml (PSA-D 7,0).
Ausgedehntes, lokal fortgeschrittenes, von der linksseitigen peripheren Zone ausgehendes, Mittellinien
überschreitendes und die Transitionszone infiltrierendes Prostatakarzinom mit flächiger T2W Signalminderung
mit begleitender Diffusionsstörung und Hypervaskularisation. Das Prostatakarzinom infiltriert die dorsobasale
Harnblasenwand und zeigt links lateral ein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum mit Infiltration des
neurovaskulären Bündels (3 lma 11) und nach dorsal in das Mesorektum (3 lma 13).
Samenblasen:
Die Samenblasen sind ebenfalls infiltriert (14 lma 02).
Harnblase:
linksseitig wird der Harnblasenboden infiltriert.
, Lymphknoten:
Es zeigen sich pathologisch vergrößerte und vermehrte Lymphknoten links parailiakal (8 lma 17), auf Höhe der
Aortenbifurkation (8 lma 17) mit einen Kurzachsendurchmesser von 20 Millimetern sowie interaortokaval
(exemplarisch 32 lma 57). Die pathologisch vergrößerten Lymphknoten reichen bis dorsal angrenzend an die
linke Nierenvene mit einem Kurzachsendurchmesser von 11 Millimetern (32 lma 45).
Skelett:
Diffuse Metastasierung der Femura beidseits, sowie des Beckenskeletts und der LWS.
Sonstige Befunde:
Blande Sigmadivertikulose. Maximal 23 x 33 mm messendes Nebennierenadenom links. Mehrere blande
Nierenzysten rechts, einzelne kleinste Nierenzysten auch links (exemplarisch 32 lma 41). Fragliches Lipom
anteilig erfasste links gluteal (32 lma 172). Keine Herde
Die Läsionen im Einzelnen (PI-RADS v2.1 ):
1. Regio PZ/TZ/CZ re./li. basal (SE 3, IM 11) max. 60 mm ax., ADC 641, T2w 5, DWI 5, DCE 1 {pos.) - PS
*Beurteilung*
Lokal weit fortgeschrittenes, den Harnblasenboden, die Samenblasen und das Mesorektum infiltrierendes
Prostatakarzinom mit begleitender ausgeprägter ossärer und lymphogener Metastasierung (cT4 cN2 cM1a).
Zeitnahe histologische Sicherung und Therapie notwendig.
Gesamtwertung: PI-RADS 5

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

das ist natürlich ein sehr unglücklicher Befund. Die Probleme beim Wasserlassen sollten therapiert werden. Wenn es zu einem Harnverhalt kommt, der nicht sofort notfallmäßig behandelt wird, können die Nieren geschädigt werden. Das Problem kann erstmal mit einem Katheter gelöst werden. Das solltet ihr morgen mit dem Urologen besprechen.

Das schnelle Handeln bezieht sich nur auf den Beginn der Hormontherapie. Wie Prof. Blondin schon sagte, wird diese bei einem so schwerwiegenden Befund meist mit einer Chemo kombiniert. Danach sollte man neben der Hormontherapie mit Enzalutamid oder Apalutamid ergänzen. Wenn man die Chemo nicht verträgt, kann man auch nur Enzalutamid oder Apalutamid ergänzen, eins von den beiden muss aber sein! Das bringt erstmal vier Jahre Überleben.

Die Ärzte haben insofern Recht, wenn diese Therapie bereits feststeht, braucht man kein PSMA PET/CT. Man weiß ja bereits, wie behandelt werden soll. Ich würde das PSMA PET/CT aber trotzdem machen, einfach um genau zu wissen wo überall der Tumor ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass mit dem mpMRT die Leber wirklich genau untersucht wurde. Das MRT sollte doch vor allem das Becken untersuchen. Auch die Lunge wird mit dem PSMA PET/CT genau untersucht und auch die Knochen, die bisher vom MRT nicht erfasst wurden.

Von den Nebenwirkungen unterscheidet sich die Orchiektomie nicht von einer Hormontherapie. Beides senkt den Testosteronspiegel. Ich würde es nicht machen, manchmal kann man bei der Spritze ja auch eine Hormontherapie-Pause einlegen, nach Orchiektomie nicht. Hormontherapie mit Degarelix/Firmagon soll weniger kardiovaskuläre Risiken haben. Allerdings muss das monatlich gespritzt werden und das wird auf Dauer sehr unangenehm. Sprecht doch beim Urologen an, ob mit Degarelix begonnen werden und später ggfs. auf Leuprorelin gewechselt werden kann. Dann braucht man kein Bicalutamid vor der ersten Spritze und das Testosteron ist in kürzester Frist gesenkt. Die kardiovaskulären Risiken treten erst nach einiger Zeit auf, du hast noch ausreichend Zeit, dich damit zu beschäftigen.

Man könnte auch jetzt mit der Hormontherapie beginnen, die die Ärzte empfehlen, und nächste Woche das PSMA PET/CT machen, das ist kein Problem. Ich glaube Prof. Blondin wollte euch das PSMA PET/CT ausreden. Wenn die Krankenkasse nicht sofort zahlt, muss der Arzt viel schreiben. Lasst euch nichts vormachen, die Hormontherapie verbessert eher die Sensitivität des PSMA PET/CTs.

Ich glaube wenn dein Mann einen Katheter bekommt und wieder gut schlafen kann, wird sich sein Zustand auch wieder bessern. Allerdings schlägt diese Diagnose auch auf die Psyche.

In der Anamnese ist cM1a ein Tippfehler, es muss cM1b heißen.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,




> wissen erst einmal nicht weiter. Meinem Mann geht es zusehends schlechter, seine Kräfte lassen nach, er fühlt sich nun öfter richtig krank, auch weil er trotz Müdigkeit keinen erholsamen Schlaf mehr findet und kaum noch Wasser lassen kann und der Stuhlgang nur beeinträchtigt erfolgt


Schlaflosigkeit aus verständlichen Gründen. Hier wäre das Präparat Insidon (Wirkstoff Opipramol) in Tropfenform angezeigt. Zunächst 3-5 Tropfen ca. 30 Min vor dem Schlafengehen.
Versucht es, heute noch zu bekommen.

Rp Insidon, 25 ml, Sig. 3-5 gtt zur Nacht

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Silvia,

das ist wirklich kein schöner Befund. Damit hat sich Gronau erledigt. Georg hat schon alles Wichtige geschrieben. Dass Dein Mann jetzt vor allem sehr gute Ärzte braucht, versteht sich von selbst. Dein Mann hat Anspruch auf eine Zweitmeinung. Die Urologie des Uniklinikums Köln wäre dafür eine gute Adresse, der Chef dort, Prof. Heidenreich, ist ein hervorragender Arzt, https://urologie.uk-koeln.de/klinik/direktor-team/.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Da möchte ich Ralf unterstützen. Prof. Heidenreich kann deinem Mann die beste Therapie bieten. Hier hält er einen Vortrag über die Behandlung von Patienten in der Situation deines Mannes.
https://start.video-stream-hosting.d...rtscreen04.jpg
Zum Start des Videos auf das graue Dreieck klicken. Der Vortrag ist an Urologen gerichtet.

----------


## Optimist1954

> ...Danach bräuchte er aus radiologischer Sicht keine weiteren Informationen, erst recht kein PSMA-PET-CT. Ihm reiche ein CT der Lunge -ohne Kontrastmittel wegen der Nierenprobleme- und ein Skelettszintigramm. Die Situation sei so eindeutig, dass er aus seiner (radiologischen) Sicht nicht einmal das Biopsie-Ergebnis zur Einschätzung der Bösartigkeit abwarten, sondern im Vorgriff darauf schnellstmöglich, schon morgen, mit einer Hormontherapie eventuell bereits kombiniert mit einer Chemotherapie starten würde. Dazu will er aber dem Urologen nicht vorgreifen....


  Silvia,
  kurz zwei Anmerkungen, vielleicht brauchbar für das morgige Gespräch mit d. Urologen.

  -* Skelettszintigramm*
Um das Radiopharmakon schnell wieder auszuschwemmen, sollte nach der Injektion und auch nach Abschluss der Untersuchung viel getrunken und diese Trinkmenge auch wieder ausgeschieden werden.

  - *Chemotherapie* nicht überstürzen, es sind einige Arztbesuche zur Vorbereitung wichtig. 
   Bei einer Chemotherapie, auch wenn von Seiten der Kardiologie Bedenken ausgeräumt werden könnten, ist vor Beginn eine Untersuchung der Zähne und des Zahnfleisches wichtig, event. Sanierung. Bei einer Chemo kommt es durch Veränderungen im Blutbild schneller zu Infektionen und kleine Infektionen z. B. im Zahnbereich können sich ausweiten.

Franz

----------


## buschreiter

> Da möchte ich Ralf unterstützen. Prof. Heidenreich kann deinem Mann die beste Therapie bieten. Hier hält er einen Vortrag über die Behandlung von Patienten in der Situation deines Mannes.
> https://start.video-stream-hosting.d...rtscreen04.jpg
> Zum Start des Videos auf das graue Dreieck klicken. Der Vortrag ist an Urologen gerichtet.


Hochinteressant, zumal sich ein Freund von mir gerade in entsprechender Situation befindet. Herzlichen Dank, Georg!

VG
Achim

----------


## LowRoad

Ich möchte hier nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass man heute, entsprechend der PEACE-1 und ARASENS Daten, im Normalfall eine 3-fach Primärtherapie, bestehend aus einem GnRH-Analoga/Antagonisten) o.ä., einer Chemo (Docetaxel) UND einem zweitlinien ADT Medikament wie Abi/Pred oder Apa macht. Dies, weil die Überlebensdaten sich in Studien als besser gegenüber einer sequenziellen Therapie erwiesen haben:



Eine lokale Konsolidierung durch Operation würde ich vom Ansprechen der Therapie und dem allgemeinen Zustand des Patienten abhängig machen, denn das stellt schon eine erhebliche Zusatzbelastung dar. Allgemein hält man eine Bestrahlung in diesen Situation für ausreichend.

----------


## Advo024

Herzlichen Dank für euere schnelle und kompetente Hilfe. Mit jedem eurer Beiträge konnte ich wieder ein Stück mehr Orientierung gewinnen und trotz meiner derzeitigen Überforderung mit einem Anflug von Hoffnungslosigkeit neue Pläne machen, nachdem nun sämtliche Vorhaben mit Heilungsziel -wie auch eine Operation in Gronau- auf einen Schlag entfallen sind. Nun müssen also möglichst gute neue Pläne und Alternativen her. Das wäre mir ohne euch sicher nicht gelungen und ist doch so wichtig, um die Verantwortung für sich beziehungsweise seine Liebsten gerade in einer so schwierigen Situation nicht resignierend abzugeben und ohne jede Mitwirkung allein den Ärzten das Zepter für das eigene Leben zu überlassen. Wie schon so viele vor mir, wünschte nun auch ich, Medizin studiert zu haben, allein um besser mitreden zu können. Um dies tatsächlich nachzuholen, fehlen mir neben der Zeit viele persönliche Voraussetzungen, aber das Einarbeiten in unbekannte medizinische Sachverhalte und Zusammenhänge sollte mir mit der Zeit schon noch gelingen. Bereits die steten Wiederholungen manch seltsamer Abkürzungen in der medizinischen Prosa in immer neuen Verbindungen bringen einen gewissen Lerneffekt mit sich. Nicht alles muss nun immer wieder neu mühsam ergoogelt werden.

Ganz herzliche Grüße an alle, insbesondere aber noch einen besonderen Dank an die lieben Nothelfer
Silvia

----------


## MartinWK

Silvia, im Wesentlichen stimme ich den Vorschreibern zu.
Das PSMA PET/CT ist auf jeden Fall zu machen, denn das MRT ist bei Weichteilmetas nicht so gut, und als systemische Behandlung kommt auch eine PSMA-Lu-177-Therapie in Frage. Vorherige ADT kann die Messung nur verbessern.
Eine Biopsie halte ich auch für überflüssig, außer ihr wollt experimentelle Immuntherapien versuchen.
Bei diesem Befund ist es unerheblich, wie ihr den Primärtumor behandelt. Eine Operation ist nicht besser als irgend eine andere Maßnahme, und hätte zusätzlich sehr belastet. Ob die Bestrahlung die Lebenserwartung verbessert ist zweifelhaft; alternativ ist je nach dem Ausgang des PSMA PET/CT eine PSMA-Lu-177 Ligandentherapie möglich. Vor einer Entscheidung sollte das Ansprechen der ADT abgewartet werden.
Die von LowRoad vorgeschlagene Kombination entspricht dem modernen multimodalen Ansatz der Krebstherapie bei schweren Fällen. Ein anderer Weg, seine Tabelle zu lesen, ist das waagrechte Anlegen eines Lineals, so dass es beide Kurven schneidet: der waagrechte Abstand am Lineal abgelesen kann dann an der unteren Achse der Lebenszeitgewinn (in Monaten hier) abgenommen werden - man muß maximal subtrahieren dabei. Hier sind es etwa 8 Monate.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

eine Biopsie würde ich schon machen. Man möchte ja den Gleason Score wissen und hinsichtlich PARP Inhibitoren und Immuntherapien tut sich einiges. Man sollte dem Pathologen sagen, dass dabei eine Gen-Untersuchung gemacht werden soll, zumindest auf BRCA1/BRCA2 Mutationen und MSI-H.

Durch die Probleme beim Wasserlassen könnte eine OP doch sinnvoll sein. Mit einer Bestrahlung allein kann man diese nicht beheben.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, es wird wohl kaum Gleason 3+3 sein. Der Gleasongrad ist eine äußerliche Diagnose: der Zustand der Zelle und ihrer DNA wird dadurch nicht gefunden; Immuntherapien setzen "ganz unten" an, ob Gleasonscore 8,9,10: egal. Ich bin mit dir einig, dass die Biopsie für eine Immun/Inhibitorentherapie nötig sein wird, aber nur direkt vor der Therapie. Wenn jetzt monatelang ADT gemacht wird und Bestrahlung verändern sich die Zellen, und die jetzigen Biopsiedaten können dann in die Irre führen.

Ein in die Blase und sonstwo infiltriertes PCa wird zu einer ausgedehnten Op führen, mit Folgen für die Lebensqualität in den verbleibenden Jahren. Ein akutes Blasenproblem mit einem Katheter zu beheben und auf die Wirkung der ADT zu warten kann viel schonender sein. Bei kleinerer Prostata würde ich statt Op oder Bestrahlung die IRE vorziehen, hier steht dem vermutlich auch die Herzinsuffizienz entgegen (andererseits: damit wird jetzt Vorhofflimmern behandelt  https://www.kardiologie.org/elektris...hoffl/20002854 ). Möglich wäre auch eine Elektrochemotherapie. Man kann auch kombinieren, erst Bestrahlung der Prostata und quasi als Salvage IRE mehr Richtung Blase.

----------


## LowRoad

Ergänzend dann auch noch eine Umfrage von Prof. Karim Fizazi, die heute bei mir reingeflattert kam:

"Alexander, 68 Jahre alt, ist ein pensionierter Historiker mit Vor kurzem wurde bei ihm metastasierendes PCa diagnostiziert."

Krankengeschichte: 

Bluthochdruck, Hypercholesterinämie, RaucherECOG-PS: 1Symptome: Rückenschmerzen und leichter Gewichtsverlust in den letzten MonatenKnochenscan: 11 verdächtige Bereiche (4 an Rippen, 7 an Wirbelkörpern/rechtes Kreuzbein)CT: lokal fortgeschrittene Prostatamasse, wenige vergrößerte LNs, keine viszeralen MetastasenPSA-Wert: 143ng/mlProstatabiopsie: ISUP-Grad Gruppe 4 (4+4) 

 Was steht zur Diskussion:

ADT monotherapyADT + docetaxelADT + new hormonal agentADT + docetaxel + new hormonal agentADT + RT to prostate + systemic therapy (i.e. DOC, NHA, or both) 

 Das aktuelles Abstimmungsergebnis:



*Fazit:*
Es kommt drauf an, wen man fragt! Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich in der Medizin. Allerding bildet sich eine erkennbare Präferenz für die 3-fach Systemtherapie heraus, gefolgt von der zusätzlichen Ergänzung durch Bestrahlung. Operation stand nicht zur Auswahl.

----------


## Barnold

Martin,



> alternativ ist je nach dem Ausgang des PSMA PET/CT eine PSMA-Lu-177 Ligandentherapie möglich.


den Hinweis hatte ich bisher vermisst. Die Ausgangslage entspricht ungefähr meiner und deshalb wollte ich das nicht posten, weil es sonst wieder heißt, ich würde diese Therapie propagieren. 
Gruß Arnold

----------


## W.Rellok

Guten Abend Silvia,




> Nun müssen also möglichst gute neue Pläne und Alternativen her.


Hoffentlich findet ihr etwas Ruhe während der Nacht.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

an dieser Stelle noch eine Aktualisierung an alle, die es interessiert, insbesondere aber an diejenigen die uns schon so hilfreich zur Seite stehen.

Wir haben heute mit dem Urologen Dr. Arsov -dem Arzt, der erst Anfang des Jahres von seiner leitenden Position in den Uni-Kliniken Düsseldorf als neuer Chef in das PK-Zentrums gekommen ist- tatsächlich unseren „Lotsen“ gefunden.

Die Hoffnung, die ich bei der Wahl mit seiner Person verbunden habe, scheint sich zu erfüllen. Mit seiner Verbundenheit aus der universitären Arbeitsweise behält er den Blick weiter auf neue wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse, Studien und bislang noch nicht zugelassenen Möglichkeiten. Er hat sich 1 ½ Stunden Zeit genommen, aufzuklären, Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen und mit uns aufgrund eueres hervorragenden „Briefings“ auch zu diskutieren. Dabei hat er sich schließlich nicht gescheut, die für meinen Mann drängende Frage nach seiner Restlebenszeit im Ansatz zu beantworten.

Um es kurz zu machen, nach den Erläuterungen zu den Grundlagen einer jeden statistischen Berechnung kam er für meinen Mann und dessen personalisierte Situation bei Einsatz der ADT in Kombination mit mindestens einem „Lutamid“ (bevorzugt Apalutamid), je nach Verfassung meines Mannes gegebenenfalls noch mit weiteren Kombinationen, einer Chemo/Bestrahlung/ oder neuere Behandlungsmethoden unter zusätzlicher Verabreichung von „Osteopräparaten“, auf Grundlage der derzeitigen Befunde auf den Median von 5 Jahren. Bums. Das war unser Aufschlagen auf den Boden der nächsten Hiobsbotschaft, die wir noch vor 2 Wochen nicht für möglich gehalten hätten. Selbst meine Tendenz zur Versachlichung ließ mich erst einmal schlucken. Mein Mann reagierte trotz seines erkennbaren Erschreckens mit seiner trockenen Art und meinte, der Arzt solle nun nicht glauben, dass er von der nächsten Brücke springe. Dr. Arsov brauche daher für den morgigen Tag nicht neu zu terminieren. Den zuvor vereinbarten Termin zur Biopsie würde er, mein Mann, schon noch wahrnehmen.

Damit haben wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit nun noch eine Information zu verdauen, die unser gemeinsames (Rest-) Leben auf den Kopf stellt, was nicht so leicht ist und nun Raum für relativ zeitnahe Veränderungen eröffnet.

Aber es gab demgegenüber heute auch einen kleinen Lichtblick: der befürchtete Status eines „Schweizer Käses“ (meine Übersetzung) betreffend das tragende Knochengerüst meines Mannes konnte ausgeräumt werden.

Nachdem für meinen Mann feststand, die ADT-Behandlung noch heute zu beginnen und er dazu bei verschiedenen zur Auswahl gestellten Varianten die Einleitung mit Bicalutamid und nächste Woche eine 3-Monats-Spritze Trenatone bevorzugte und die Biopsie schon morgen durchgeführt haben möchte, war mit dieser Entscheidung für meinen Mann klar, dass er auf den Mehrwert der PSMA-PET-CT verzichten möchte, obwohl Dr. Arsov ihn dazu aktiv unterstützen wollte (es wären persönliche Telefonate mit dem Prof. zum Verschieben des Vorbesprechungstermins wie Überzeugungsarbeit trotz begonnener ADT die PSMA-PET-CT zu fertigen notwendig geworden) und Dr. Arsov mit Blick auf die „High Risk“ und „High Level“ Situation bei der Krankenkasse auch keine Schwierigkeiten erwartete, wollte mein Mann heute schon mittels CT die weniger geeignete Aufklärung zum Knochen- und Lungen-Status haben. Diese Entscheidung brachte dann u.a. den fehlenden Käsebefund bis hin zum oberen ersten Halswirbel (ausgenommen die Extremitäten, die meinen Mann nicht interessierten) zu Tage.

Um die Nierensituation abzuklären und das etwaige Legen eines Katheders zu veranlassen, sah sich Dr. Arsov per Ultraschall die aktuelle Situation an und hält es mangels Stauung zu verantworten, damit zuzuwarten. Morgen wird er persönlich die Biopsie durchführen und nochmals kontrollieren. Nächsten Mittwoch findet dann die weitere Besprechung mit histologischem Befund statt und Verabreichung der ersten 3-Monats-Spritze statt.

Nun werde ich mir noch einen Kaffee machen und noch ein wenig recherchieren. Vielleicht kann ich künftig dann auch einmal einen fundierten Beitrag für andere leisten. Ich würde schon gerne nicht nur eure Hilfe annehmen, sondern auch mehr als durch meine Erzählungen beitragen.

Herzliche Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> .... Dabei hat er sich schließlich nicht gescheut, die für meinen Mann drängende Frage nach seiner Restlebenszeit im Ansatz zu beantworten......
> ... auf Grundlage der derzeitigen Befunde auf den Median von 5 Jahren. Bums. Das war unser Aufschlagen auf den Boden der nächsten Hiobsbotschaft, die wir noch vor 2 Wochen nicht für möglich gehalten hätten. ....


Silvia,
"Median von 5 Jahren" bedeutet, dass nach 5 Jahren die Hälfte der Betroffenen mit ähnlicher Diagnose am Leben ist. Und wer den Median von 5 Jahren überschritten hat, kann durchaus noch einige  Jahre vor sich haben. 
Glas halbleer oder halbvoll. Es kommt auf die Sichtweise an.

 Und es tut sich bei der Medikation einiges. Fast jedes Jahr sind in letzter Zeit neue Medikamente für den fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs zugelassen worden.


Franz

----------


## Advo024

Danke Franz für deine aufmunternde Einordnung. Das ist wichtig und richtig auch für alle, die vielleicht in einer ähnlichen Situation sind und "nur" mitlesen.
Es soll wohl erheblich mehr Betroffene mit extrem hohem PSA geben, die -wie ich- verzweifelt nach Informationen zu solchen Werten suchen und dazu nichts oder nur wenig finden.

Es wäre schön, wenn es uns dann gelänge, wie du optimistisch in die Zukunft zu schauen. Und ja, dazu haben wir auch Anlass. Dr. Arsov sprach ebenso wie du an, dass wir auf neue Medikamente hoffen dürfen.

Nun geht es heute erst einmal zur Biopsie, die aufgrund der bisherigen Befunde erwartungsgemäß nur noch positiv überraschen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Reinhold2

Ob es einem Dr. Arsov, oder jedem anderen Arzt, so recht ist, sich in einem Internet-Forum wörtllich und mit Namen zitiert zu finden?
R.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich kann da kein wörtliches Zitat finden. Bezüglich des Namens macht die Klinik ja genug Werbung damit, u.a. https://lokalklick.eu/2021/09/14/sta...-der-urologie/
Es ist sicher verboten, dass der Arzt in seinem Forum ("hilflose-doktoren-was-soll-ich-tun.de" oder ähnlich...) aus seiner Behandlung von Rechtsanwalt X mit Namensnennung oder zu vielen persönlichen Details berichtet. Die Umkehrung würde dieses Forum hier deutlich entwerten. Schließlich werden außer der beruflichen Meinung des Arztes keine Fakten über ihn preisgegeben, und sofern diese bewertet werden, sollten sie nicht beleidigend sein. Sollte der Arzt der Meinung sein, dass die Fakten falsch geschildert werden, kann er eine Gegendarstellung verlangen.

Ich würde allerdings nicht jeden Unterarzt oder gar Pfleger/Pflegerinnen hier erwähnen. Der Chefarzt ist schon eine andere Nummer.

Analog zum Polizeibericht kann man auch "Dr. Christian A." aus Mönchengladbach schreiben - dann muss der Leser einmal googeln.

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Silvia,



> Es soll wohl erheblich mehr Betroffene mit extrem hohem PSA geben, die -wie ich- verzweifelt nach Informationen zu solchen Werten suchen und dazu nichts oder nur wenig finden.


Meine Erfahrung mit hohen PSA-Werten  und ich bin jetzt seit mehr als 20 Jahren im "Geschäft"  ist die, dass die wirklich aggressiven Karzinome diejenigen sind, die so weit entartet sind (sie stammen alle von gesunden, PSA-produzierenden Prostatazellen ab), dass sie auch bei hoher Metastasenlast nur wenig bis gar kein PSA mehr produzieren; "wenig" hieße ein PSA-Wert von z. B. 20 ng/ml bei hoher Metastasenlast. Sieh Dir z. B. hier die PK-Historie von Boro R an, der im September 2005 mit einem PSA-Wert von 4818 ng/ml und Metastasen bis unter die Schädeldecke diagnostiziert wurde. Sein aktueller PSA-Wert jetzt, 15½ Jahre später, ist 7,88 ng/ml. Ich kannte einen anderen Mann, der bei einem PSA-Wert von 22 ng/ml Knochenmetastasen und infolgedessen bereits einen Knochenbruch hatte. Er hatte noch 14 Monate zu leben.
Es gilt aber auch: "Jeder Krebs ist anders".

Ralf

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Es wäre schön, wenn es uns dann gelänge, wie du optimistisch in die Zukunft zu schauen. Und ja, dazu haben wir auch Anlass. Dr. Arsov sprach ebenso wie du an, dass wir auf neue Medikamente hoffen dürfen.
> 
> 
> Mit lieben Grüßen
> Silvia


Hallo Silvia,
vielleicht helfen Dir diese Daten ein bißchen weiter.

https://myprostate.eu/?req=report_search

Gib dort in dem Feld " PSA von bis " Deine gewünschten Daten ein. Also vielleicht 200 - 8000 . Die Geschichten einiger Betroffener tauchen dort auf 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## MartinWK

> Meine Erfahrung mit hohen PSA-Werten – und ich bin jetzt seit mehr als 20 Jahren im "Geschäft" – ist die, dass die wirklich aggressiven Karzinome diejenigen sind, die so weit entartet sind (sie stammen alle von gesunden, PSA-produzierenden Prostatazellen ab), dass sie auch bei hoher Metastasenlast nur wenig bis gar kein PSA mehr produzieren; "wenig" hieße ein PSA-Wert von z. B. 20 ng/ml bei hoher Metastasenlast. ...


Guter und tröstlicher Hinweis. PSA, PSA-VZ, hohe Metastasenlast und auch Gleason-Grad sind nur "äußerliche" Erscheinungen, die mit der Fähigkeit der Zellen, sich Androgensuppression zu entziehen (oder strahlenresistent oder chemoresistent zu werden) nicht 1:1 zusammenhängen. Eben: "Jeder Krebs ist anders".

----------


## Georg_

> ...obwohl Dr. Arsov ihn dazu aktiv unterstützen wollte (es wären  persönliche Telefonate mit dem Prof. zum Verschieben des  Vorbesprechungstermins wie Überzeugungsarbeit trotz begonnener ADT die  PSMA-PET-CT zu fertigen notwendig geworden) und Dr. Arsov mit Blick auf  die High Risk und High Level Situation bei der Krankenkasse auch  keine Schwierigkeiten erwartete..


Wenn dein Mann in vier oder sechs Wochen doch bereit für ein PSMA PET/CT ist, kann er es dann immer noch machen.

----------


## Advo024

Ralf und Martin, ich bewerte es -außerhalb weiterer Faktoren- damit als Vorteil, dass der „schwarze Teufel“ -wie ich ihn derzeit nenne-, der uns erschreckend deutlich auf den Bildern des MRTs vorgestellt wurde, eine hohe PSA-Last verursacht. Das erscheint mir logisch und nährt die Hoffnung, dass diesem Teufel mittels Hormontherapie kombiniert mit möglichst weiteren Therapien noch beigekommen werden kann.

Ja, Reiner, darauf bin ich schon gestoßen. Dabei frage ich mich, ob es hier vielleicht eine Art Archiv gibt. So wären für mich etwa die alten Berichte von Franz, dem unschlagbaren Optimisten, der ja eine ähnliche Erfahrung wie wir machte, von großem Interesse. Kann ich diese noch finden, nachdem Franz sich zwischenzeitlich einmal abgemeldet hatte?

Georg, da ich meinem Mann nicht meine andere Entscheidung aufdrängen oder ihn mit sanfter Gewalt zu überzeugen suchte, wies mich der PD Dr. A. aus MG darauf hin, dass ein späteres PSMA-PET-CT nicht nur Sinn mache, sondern für die Frage der Kombination mit welcher Art diese durchgeführt wird, mit dann vorliegender Aktualität wichtiger als heute werden könne.

Reinhold 2 ich danke auch dir für deinen Beitrag. In rechtlicher Hinsicht hege ich vorliegend zum Glück keine Probleme. Ob ich nun von einem Prof. Dr. med.… oder Prof. Dr. med.… oder einem PD Dr. med … spreche, gerät erst dann zum juristischen Problem, wenn ich diese Person mit einer sogenannten Formalbeleidigung oder Schmähkritik bedenken oder sie mit Äußerungen, die deren Menschenwürde antastet, herabsetzen würde. Sobald auch nur ein Sachbezug besteht, ist indessen selbst eine pointierte, scharfe negative Kritik in bestimmten Grenzen erlaubt. Da eine solche hier nicht in Rede steht, bedarf es aus meiner Sicht keiner weiteren Ausführungen hierzu. Sollte es dich indessen weiter beunruhigen oder persönlich interessieren, schreibe mir gerne eine PN. Dann können wir unsere allgemeinen juristischen Plaudereien außerhalb des Forums gerne fortsetzen. Vielleicht lenken mich diese dann zumindest zeitweise von den wesentlichen Problemen ab.

Freilich sind mir keine etwaigen Regeln des Forums bekannt, die die allgemeine Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung mehr als durch Legislative und Judikative -insbesondere durch die wesentlichen Entscheidungen des Bundesverfassungsgerichts- vorgegeben, einschränken.

Dies hielte ich schon deshalb für problematisch, weil dann ja auf einen Großteil wunderbarer und hilfreicher Empfehlungen verzichtet werden müsste. Ich war jedenfalls außerordentlich dankbar, von Ralf und Georg die konkrete Empfehlung zu Prof. Dr. Heidenreich erhalten zu haben. Andererseits mag es auch Erfahrungen geben, die andere vor Scharlatanerie und falschen Heilversprechen bewahren können. Wer als ein Betroffener könnte eine fundierte, erfahrungsgetragene Auskunft geben? Soll er dann damit hinter dem Berg halten, obwohl ein anderer den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht und auf Orientierung angewiesen ist?

Gerne magst du mich daher bitte aufklären, sollte ich unwissentlich eine mir unbekannte Forums-Grenze überschritten haben. Dies beträfe dann allerdings einen Bereich, der uns wieder alle angeht. Denn damit würde meines Erachtens die allgemeine Meinungsfreiheit und Sinn und Zweck einer jeden Selbsthilfe ohne tragenden Grund beschnitten. Vielleicht magst du dazu dann gegebenenfalls eine breite Diskussion führen und legst einen neuen Thread an.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen 
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Silvia, die Hormontherapie wird im Verlauf der kommenden Wochen den PSA Wert drastisch senken. Die bildgebend erkennbaren Tumorherde werden sich auch verkleinern, allerdings nicht verschwinden. Vielleicht fragt ihr Dr. A. ob die Biopsieproben nicht gleich für eine Genuntersuchung verwendet werden sollen.

Ärzte werden im Forum oft mit Namen genannt, solange die Berichte positiv sind, wird das kein Problem sein. Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass sich jemand über einen Arzt beschwert hat und ihn dabei beim Namen genannt hat. Euer erster Urologe bleibt ja auch anonym. Die Forumsregeln stehen unter dem gelben Link oben. Dort wird nichts zur Namensnennung von Ärzten gesagt.

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Georg,

ich möchte jetzt niemanden verwirren, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich Dr. Arsov an dieser Stelle richtig verstanden habe. Bei mir ist angekommen, dass bei jeglichen Krebsarten eine Veränderung der DNA stattfinde, die insbesondere beim Mammakarzinom schon seit Jahren erforscht werde und erste gut Behandlungsergebnisse im Rahmen von Gentherapien mit sich gebracht habe. Mittels der Therapie finde dann quasi eine Reparatur der fehlerhaften DNA statt. Welch eine großartige Vorstellung! Das hat mich fasziniert.

Beim Prostatakrebs hinke man der Forschung bedauerlicher Weise noch etwas hinterher. Im Fall der Kastrationsresistenz des Krebses lägen aber wohl schon erste Ergebnisse vor, die unserem „schwarzen Teufel“ noch zusetzen könnten, sollte er wider Erwarten auf die Hormontherapie nicht ausreichend ansprechen.

Ob es so kommt, können wir sicher noch abwarten. Doch werde ich entsprechend deinem Vorschlag nächste Woche darum bitten, die Biopsieproben auch für eine Genuntersuchung zu verwenden, sei es, weil der Teufel auch noch Resistenzen bereithält, sei es, weil auch für hormonabhängige Tumore neue Lösungen bereitstehen, sei es auch nur, weil damit weitere Informationen über den Tumor gewonnen werden. Letzteres kann aus meiner Sicht nie schaden und bedarf ja auch keiner weiteren Eingriffe.

Mit bestem Dank für deine Anregung, der ich gerne folge.

Silvia

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Ja, Reiner, darauf bin ich schon gestoßen. Dabei frage ich mich, ob es hier vielleicht eine Art Archiv gibt. So wären für mich etwa die alten Berichte von Franz, dem unschlagbaren Optimisten, der ja eine ähnliche Erfahrung wie wir machte, von großem Interesse. Kann ich diese noch finden, nachdem Franz sich zwischenzeitlich einmal abgemeldet hatte?
> 
> 
> Mit herzlichen Grüßen 
> Silvia


Guten Abend Silvia,

Hier ist der Bericht von Franz

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=889&page=report

Ich denke Franz hat nichts dagegen, das ich  die Informationen von ihm aus myprostate.eu  poste.
Er hätte dies mit Sicherheit selbst getan sobald er Deine Frage gelesen hätte, ist ja alles öffentlich und eben auch interessant für andere Betroffene.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Ja, Reiner, darauf bin ich schon gestoßen. Dabei frage ich mich, ob es hier vielleicht eine Art Archiv gibt. So wären für mich etwa die alten Berichte von Franz, dem unschlagbaren Optimisten, der ja eine ähnliche Erfahrung wie wir machte, von großem Interesse. Kann ich diese noch finden, nachdem Franz sich zwischenzeitlich einmal abgemeldet hatte?....


 Silvia,
  ich  stelle gerne in den nächsten Tagen einige meiner älteren, für Euch event. brauchbare Beiträge zusammen. z. B. meine Erfahrungen mit der Chemo oder längerer ADT.

  "ähnliche Erfahrung", da gibt es schon, abgesehen vom PSA-Wert und der Poly- Metastasierung  Unterschiede!  Bin hier im Forum einer der wenigen, der mit üppiger viszeraler Metastasierung gestartet ist.
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Archiv im Forum gibt es für bestimmte Themen, den Forumsextrakt
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html

und interessant auch die KISP-Texte
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...tml/texte.html

  Franz

----------


## Advo024

Danke dir Reiner! Aber da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Den öffentlichen Bericht von Franz auf myprostate.eu habe ich schon gefunden und mich hiernach gefragt, ob die damaligen Berichte von Franz, die er hier im Forum zur Diskussion stellte, noch zur Verfügung stehen. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass diese nicht gelöscht würden, auch wenn ein Forumsmitglied ausscheidet.

Liebe Grüße 
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Franz,
da war ich wohl zu voreilig mit meiner Antwort an Reiner.
Vielen Dank für deine freundliche Mühe.
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

Silvia,

  der Zugang zu älteren Themen - von wem auch immer - ist ganz einfach.
Bei den übergeordneten Themen z. B.:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/f...tzugstherapien
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/f...-Prostatakrebs

in der jeweiligen Übersicht blättern.

Vorne links steht wer zu welcher Zeit ein Thema eröffnet hat. Mein alter Name  vor der Forumspause Optimist ist hier immer noch zu finden. 
  Wobei einiges in meinen Texten überholt ist, einiges trivial und manche Themen, naja ich bin gelegentlich etwas streitsüchtig.... 

Und es lohnt sich für Schwerbetroffene in den geschlossenen Themen metastasierter Ex-Foristen zu lesen!

Franz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Silvia, 

da Franz und ich manchmal wohl die gleichen Gedankengänge haben und ich Dir eine interessante Wissensseite eines Betroffenen ans Herz legen wollte, konkretisiere ich die Information von Franz noch

Es handelt sich bei den gelöschten Metastasierten Threads um folgende:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?12073-Treffpunkt-der-Metastasierten-mit-Prostatakarzinom-III


https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?10820-Treffpunkt-f%FCr-die-Metastasierten&highlight=Treffpunkt

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?12065-Treffpunkt-der-Metastasierten-mit-Prostatakarzinom&highlight=Treffpunkt

Wenn Du / Ihr zusätzliche weitere wichtige Infos über Therapien, anstehende Studien , laufende Studien, Behandlungen und so weiter sucht, schicke ich Euch noch einen Link per pN

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Advo024

Vielen Dank Franz und Reiner, mit eueren Hinweisen habe ich jede Menge Möglichkeiten, weiterer Informationen, die mir wichtig sind, zu bekommen.

Nachtrag zur Genuntersuchung:

Meine Begeisterung für die Gentherapie resultiert noch aus Zeiten, als ich erste (Zwangs-) Kenntnisse durch meinen Biologie-Leistungskurs vermittelt erhielt und diese eine Generation später durch unsere Tochter reaktiviert und auf neuen Stand gebracht wurden. Mehr als ein gewisses Grundverständnis möchte ich damit für mich nicht reklamieren. Damit habe ich mich letzte Nacht ein wenig auf die Suche begeben und versuche einmal, mit möglichst einfachen Worten zusammenzufassen, worauf sich die Hoffnung auf neue Therapieformen berechtigt gründet. Bitte sagt mir, sollte ich etwas falsch verstanden haben. Es ist mir wichtig, das richtige Verständnis für die Dinge, die da kommen, zu erlangen.

Es sind wohl richtiger Weise zwei Ansätze, die genetisch verfolgt werden.

Ausgangspunkt für beide Ansätze ist eine genetisch aufgetretene Reparaturfunktionsstörung in einer Zelle. Sowohl eine gesunde Zelle wie auch Krebszellen besitzen gleichermaßen die grundsätzliche Fähigkeit, Störungen (Strangbrüche) zu reparieren. Dazu werden sogenannte PARP-Enzyme benötigt. Sind diese auf Grund einer Mutation nicht aktiv, verändert sich die Zelle.

Im Fall einer gesunden Zelle führt diese Störung möglicherweise zu einer Entartung zur Krebszelle, die es zu verhindern gilt. Es soll positiv Einfluss genommen werden, dass eine Reparatur der Zelle wieder stattfinden kann. Hierzu konnte ich noch keine tragenden Studienergebnisse finden.

Im Fall einer bereits durch Zytostatika geschädigten Krebszelle soll dagegen umgekehrt verhindert werden, dass diese ihre DNA wieder repariert und neue Tumorzellen bildet. Dazu scheint die Forschung recht weit, so dass mittels sogenannter PARP-Inhibitoren (z.B. Olaparib), die bereits für Frauen betreffen das Ovarialkarzinom und Brustkrebs seit langem zur Anwendung gelangen, diese nun auch zur unterstützenden Behandlung des Prostatakrebses zur Verfügung stehen. PARP-Enzyme sollen auf diesem Weg gehemmt werden, so dass die Schäden der Tumorzellen nicht mehr repariert werden, was dann zum Absterben der Tumorzelle führt. Dazu soll der Wirkstoff Olaparib im Anschluss an die übliche Hormonblockade verschiedene Eiweißstoffe hemmen und die Krebszellen abtöten.

Die Wirkweise scheint für die verschiedenen Tumorarten gleich. Liegt ein Tumor vor und ist außerdem eine Mutation der Krebszelle nachgewiesen, folgt nach Ansprechen auf die Erst-Therapie noch eine „Erhaltungstherapie“ mit einem PARP-Inhibitor. PARP-Inhibitoren blockieren einen Ersatzmechanismus zur DNA-Reparatur, auf den die Krebszellen angewiesen sind, wenn die eigentliche DNA-Reparatur infolge der Mutation ausgefallen ist.

Für diesen Therapieansatz muss zunächst ermittelt werden, ob es schon mutierte Krebszellen mit Funktionsstörung gibt. Das ist ein Leichtes, wenn im Rahmen einer Biopsie bereits Stanzen mit Zellproben des Tumors genommen wurden. Ob es schon möglich ist, mit wiederholenden Bluttests jeweils aktualisierte Ergebnisse zu erhalten, weiß ich noch nicht. Das wäre mir aber wichtig zu wissen, wir können ja nicht immer wieder Biopsieren lassen, auch wenn dies mein Mann problemlos hingenommen hat.

Ja, und deshalb war Georgs Hinweis, die Biopsieproben von gestern gleich für eine Genuntersuchung zu verwenden, so wichtig. Ob dies von unserem Arzt bereits veranlasst wurde, weil er uns ja von den neuen Therapien berichtete, hatte ich versäumt, explizit nachzufragen. Es scheint mir wichtig, dies rechtzeitig zu veranlassen. Eine frühzeitige Genanalyse kann die Therapieplanung schon jetzt unterstützen und entsprechend den seltsamen martialischen Ausdrucksweisen „einen weiteren Pfeil im Köcher“ bereitstellen. Wir wüssten damit schon früh, ob der "schwarze Teufel" schon Reparatur Arbeiten leistet, um sich am Leben zu erhalten (natürlich nicht bewusst und gewollt, aber mir hilft die Vorstellung, es mit einem ernst zu nehmenden Gegner zu tun zu haben, bei dem Dinge sinnvoll und zielgerichtet geschehen). 

Die Einzelheiten zu den Vor- und Nachteilen, den vergleichenden Kombinationen mit anderen Therapien, wie auch Angaben zu Verlängerung der Lebenserwartung finden sich etwa hier:

https://www.dgho.de/publikationen/st...u-20210406.pdf

So, nun muss ich mich noch um den profanen Reifenwechsel in der Werkstatt kümmern, während mein Mann langsam zu einem nahen Café spaziert, in dem wir uns dann treffen und ein wenig zu entspannen versuchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

an sich werden diese Genuntersuchungen erst bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs gemacht. Aber vielleicht gibt eine Untersuchung schon jetzt Hinweise für eine weitere Therapie. Zu Olaparib habe ich hier ausführlich geschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ente-Patienten

Es gibt aber auch seltene Genmutationen, die den Einsatz von Immuntherapie beim Prostatakrebs erlauben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...umab#post99443 Das sind also MSI-H und dMMR Mutationen. Mittlerweile ist Pembrolizumab auch in Europa zugelassen.

Was Dr. Arsov angesprochen hat, nämlich die Änderung der DNA, liegt noch in ziemlich weiter Ferne. Er meinte offenbar Änderungen mit der Genschere: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRISPR/Cas-Methode

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Georg, 

großartig. Ich danke dir ganz herzlich!

Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jetzt sind wir im Thread bei einer Grundlagendiskussion angekommen. Ich vermute, Krebs wird erst heilbar, wenn wir das Wunder des Lebens verstehen. Also die Zusammenarbeit von Milliarden von Zellen, entstanden aus einer einzigen Keimzelle, die wir Mensch nennen. Gentherapien ähnlich der mRNA Impfungen, die zur Zeit in aller Munde sind, wären ein vielversprechender Ansatz als Genscheren, die den Krebs an allen möglichen Stellen in gesunde Prostatas zurück verwandeln? 

Aber bevor wir uns beim Krebs verzetteln, wäre die Heilung von der wesentlich schlimmeren Krankheit besser, nämlich dem Altern. So, wie es derzeit leider um uns steht, ändert eine weitere chronische Erkrankung wie der Prostatakrebs wenig.

Und insofern, Silvia, würde ich den Median von 5 Jahren, der euch gegeben wurde, nicht überbewerten. Beim Krebs haben wir Nomogramme, die uns unsere wahrscheinliche Restlebenszeit vorhersagen. Man könnte das sicher auch für die Kombination aller möglichen anderen Krankheiten tun. Beispielsweise ein Web-Tool, in dem man Bluthochdruck, Übergewicht, Herz und Nieren, Ernährung, Schnaps und Zigaretten einträgt. Macht bloß keiner.

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Silvia, macht nicht den Fehler, auf den Median von 5 Jahren Überlebenszeit zu starren wie die Maus auf die Schlange - das ist Statistik. Ich habe im Forum Krankheitsverläufe mit irre hohen PSA Werten gelesen und mit Metastasen aller Art, wo ich dachte, damit kann man keine 2 Jahre über die Runden kommen und die lebten nach 5 jahren immer noch und es sah so aus, als hätten sie es auch noch einige Jahre vor.
Wir leben in einer Zeit, wo der medizinische Fortschritt durch Ki und MRNA Technologie sich in so rasantem Tempo entwickelt, wie es vor einigen Jahren noch nicht absehbar war. Die Ärzte, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, darunter auch mein Urologe, gehen davon aus, daß in absehbarer Zeit, und damit ist Jahre und nícht Jahrzehnte gemeint, sich neue und effektive Therapieoptionen  ergeben werden.

Wolfgang

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Karl, lieber Wolfgang, liebe Unterstützer und Mitbetroffene,

ich bin unendlich dankbar, hier im Forum so viel Hilfe und Unterstützung zu erfahren. Hierdurch bin auch ich schon etwas ruhiger geworden und glaube nicht mehr, „gegen die Zeit möglichst viele Informationen“ rund um die Uhr einholen zu müssen, um die Kontrolle zurückzugewinnen. Das wird mir weder gelingen noch tragenden Wert haben. Das Leben macht ohnehin einen Strich durch meine Zeiteinteilung. Am Sonntag musste ich mit unserer Tochter für einige Stunden ins Krankenhaus, nachdem sie von ihrem Pferd niedergetreten wurde. Sie hatte zum Glück einen besonderen Schutzengel, der sie bislang mit einigen Blutergüssen bis unter die Kniescheibe davonkommen ließ. Nur dann, wenn bis nächste Woche keine Besserung eingetreten ist, folgt noch ein MRT. Bislang erholt sie sich gut.

Mein Aktionismus weicht daher mit meinen Möglichkeiten so langsam einem ruhigeren besonnenen Vorgehen mit Blick auch auf die eigenen Grenzen. Eine Portion Demut täte mir sicher auch gut. Bislang glaubte ich noch daran, das Ziel könne sein, zumindest in Teilbereichen möglichst noch besser als die Ärzte informiert zu sein. Wie dumm. Auch ein gewisses Maß an aufmerksames Vertrauen werde ich daher künftig in die behandelnden Ärzte aufbringen müssen. Mein Mann ist da zum Glück schon einen Schritt weiter.

Und ja, Karl und Wolfgang, das Starren auf einen Median macht keinen Sinn und sollte unser heutiges Leben nicht unnötig belasten. So haben auch viele andere Krankheiten mit der Zeit ihren Schrecken verloren. Im Fall der Mukoviszidose etwa leben eine Vielzahl der Erkrankten entgegen den ersten Prognosen noch heute. So auch im Fall des fortgeschrittenen PK-Krebs. Dazu vermittelt mir beispielsweise der „Optimist“ Franz immer wieder Grund zur Hoffnung. Der Median lässt eben auf beiden Seiten viel Raum für den Einzelfall.

Zudem habt ihr recht, dass es noch so viele weitere Faktoren gibt, die auch in Kombination mit dem Krebs bei der Restlebenszeit eine bedeutende Rolle spielen. Da auch diese bei meinem Mann nicht so günstig aussehen, vertraue ich gerne auf die Fortentwicklungen. Dazu mag eine Gentherapie mit Impfstoffen gegen eine Vielzahl von Krankheiten heute noch in weiter Ferne liegen, aber wer weiß, was morgen ist und heute schon in kleinen Schritten weiterführen kann.

Ob es ein für mich sinnvolles Ziel wäre, letztlich gar „das Wunder des Lebens“ zu entschlüsseln und zu verstehen, scheint mir noch fraglich. Doch glaube ich, dass die Wissenschaft ohnehin nicht stoppen wird und -in welcher Zeit auch immer- der Entschlüsselung mit jedem Schritt ein Stück näherkommt. Dann sollte die damit konfrontierte Gesellschaft in der Tat rechtzeitig eine Grundsatzdiskussion auch zu den Folgen des medizinisch Möglichen führen.

Nun bleibe ich aber in der Gegenwart und sehe allein der morgigen Besprechung mit den einzelnen Ergebnissen der Biopsie entgegen, die ja voraussichtlich keine großen Überraschungen mehr mit sich bringen werden. Da hat mein Mann schon mehr Sorge vor seiner ersten Trenantone-Spritze.

Ich werde weiter berichten und wünsche allen das Beste.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

P.S.: Erst heute habe ich bemerkt, dass hier ein grünes Licht beim Namen die Anwesenheit signalisieren kann. Nun, dieses ist bei mir immer grün, weil ich auf „angemeldet bleiben“ verharre, auch wenn ich nicht am Computer bin. Allein ein kleiner Crash hat mich heute zum Neustart gezwungen und einen frischen Login erforderlich gemacht, der mir erst die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten verdeutlichte.

----------


## Barnold

> Da hat mein Mann schon mehr Sorge vor seiner ersten Trenantone-Spritze.


Verständlich, aber überflüssig. Er wird die praktisch nicht spüren. Falls, ja falls der- oder diejenige, welche die Spritze verabreicht, nicht gerade ein Totalausfall hinsichtlich des Setzen von subkutanen Spritzen ist. Hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

> Bislang glaubte ich noch daran, das Ziel könne sein, zumindest in Teilbereichen möglichst noch besser als die Ärzte informiert zu sein. Wie dumm. Auch ein gewisses Maß an aufmerksames Vertrauen werde ich daher künftig in die behandelnden Ärzte aufbringen müssen. Mein Mann ist da zum Glück schon einen Schritt weiter.


Vermutlich unnötig, dich (als RAin)  darauf hinzuweisen, dass der sachliche Wettstreit mittels objektiver Informationen häufig eine Fiktion ist, den die früheren "Halbgötter in weiß" heutzutage als Begründung für ihre Maßnahmen. Nicht nur das Volumen von 300 Mrd.  jährlich alleine in Deutschland bedeutet, dass viele Interessengruppen massiv ihre eigenen Ziele verfolgen. Ich zitiere mich https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...272#post118272
"_...Kliniken, die in Roboter investiert haben; Ärzte, die bestimmte Methoden perfekt beherrschen; Chefärzte, die beim Spagat zwischen Forschung/Fortschritt und Medizinbetrieb fast immer dem Betrieb zuneigen; Patientenängste, die alles befördern ("radikale Operation - das Ding bin ich endgültig los"); mangelnde Risikobereitschaft in einem voll regulierten Gesundheitssystem. Auf der extremen Gegenseite siedeln sich unvermeidlich die Scharlatane an, wenn genügend Menschen von dieser "Schulmedizin" enttäuscht sind. Dazwischen sitzen diejenigen, die sich den Zwängen dieses Systems eingermaßen entzogen haben, und in kleinen Kliniken oder in "Nischen", als niedergelassene Ärzte oder in der wirklichen Grundlagenforschung Verfahren erfinden, testen und schließlich anwenden. Wo keine Gelder für aufwendige Studien fließen (weil Pharma nicht im Spiel, oder die öffentlichen Mittel schon vom DKFZ abgeschöpft sind) ist man dankbar für Privatpatienten - und bekommt den Vorwurf, ein Geschäftemacher zu sein. Damit läßt sich allerdings gut leben, denn auch die größten Kliniken optimieren sehr präzise Richtung Mindestbelegungsdauer (jeder Tag mehr wird wegen Fallpauschale nicht bezahlt), die Nachsorge geht dann extra beim Hausarzt oder im Notfall in der Ambulanz oder über das Rettungswesen._"
Dass dank Pharmaindustrie so gut wie keine unabhängigen Experten mehr existieren, und welche Forschungen dort Vorrang haben, ist noch ein Thema für sich.

Egal wie gut oder nett der Arzt ist: die Sorgfalt, mit der viele beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf vorgehen, sollte mindestens auch für den eigenen Körper gelten.

----------


## W.Rellok

> ...Um solche Beweise zu führen ist PCa eine undankbare Krankheit. Sie tritt zu spät auf und dauert zu lange bis zu einem vernünftigen Endpunkt (entweder stirbt man an etwas Anderem vorher oder die Studien müssen so lange laufen, dass Ergebnisse auf ein Verfahren nicht mehr zutreffen, weil es weiterentwickelt oder obsolet wurde)...
> 
> Man muss die Interessen und jeweils erreichbaren Vorteile sehen: Kliniken, die in Roboter investiert haben; Ärzte, die bestimmte Methoden perfekt beherrschen; Chefärzte, die beim Spagat zwischen Forschung/Fortschritt und Medizinbetrieb fast immer dem Betrieb zuneigen; Patientenängste, die alles befördern ("radikale Operation - das Ding bin ich endgültig los"); mangelnde Risikobereitschaft in einem voll regulierten Gesundheitssystem....
> 
>  Dazwischen sitzen diejenigen, die sich den Zwängen dieses Systems eingermaßen entzogen haben, und in kleinen Kliniken oder in "Nischen", als niedergelassene Ärzte oder in der wirklichen Grundlagenforschung Verfahren erfinden, testen und schließlich anwenden. Wo keine Gelder für aufwendige Studien fließen (weil Pharma nicht im Spiel, oder die öffentlichen Mittel schon vom DKFZ abgeschöpft sind) ist man dankbar für Privatpatienten - und bekommt den Vorwurf, ein Geschäftemacher zu sein. Damit läßt sich allerdings gut leben, denn auch die größten Kliniken optimieren sehr präzise Richtung Mindestbelegungsdauer (jeder Tag mehr wird wegen Fallpauschale nicht bezahlt), die Nachsorge geht dann extra beim Hausarzt oder im Notfall in der Ambulanz oder über das Rettungswesen.


Wohl wahr...

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Martin,

ich gebe dir völlig recht, mit der notwendigen Aufmerksamkeit. Nur war mein gesundes Misstrauen so weit überzogen, dass ich lieber selbst ein KFZ-Meister -besser noch der Konstrukteur des Fahrzeuges- sein wollte, um mir den Zustand des Wagens anzuschauen. Um diesem Ziel näher zu kommen, habe ich dann seit dem Wissen um die Krankheit -mithin seit gut 2 Wochen- im Schnitt nur noch 3 Stunden geschlafen und versucht, mir anhand der Primärquellen ein eigenes Bild zu machen. Schon das ist -worauf du zu recht hinweist-bereits im Ansatz zweifelhaft, wenn man schaut, welche Studien von wem mit welchem Ziel in Auftrag gegeben und finanziert sind. Auch werde ich meine Mühe auf lange Sicht sicher nicht durchhalten können, zumal ich derzeit noch laufende Mandate bearbeiten und Termine wahrnehmen muss.

Schön wäre es daher in der Tat, einen möglichst unabhängigen Experten beziehungsweise den von Winfried so benannten „Lotsen“ zu finden, der bereit ist, fern von anderen Interessen mit uns einen eigenen Weg zu gehen. Noch habe ich die Hoffnung, dass uns dies mit unserem urulogischen „Lotsen“ gelungen sein könnte.

Nun machen wir uns auf den Weg zu ihm und hören uns die Biopsie Ergebnisse an. Auch werde ich ihn zu meinen Ideen eines frühen Einsatzes von PARP-Hemmern (z.B. OLAPARIP) befragen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

um sich in das Thema Prostatakrebs einzuarbeiten, ist das Basiswissen am besten geeignet: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf Es ist zwar inzwischen mehr zu einer Enzyklopädie über Prostatakrebs geworden, aber besser als alles aus diversen Quellen zusammenzusuchen.

Ein Arzt arbeitet nie "fern von anderen Interessen". Er muss seine Familie ernähren und bekommt Erfolgsdruck vom Krankenhaus. Außerdem haben ihm deine Kollegen auf Seminaren erläutert, dass er vor allem Haftungsfragen aus dem Weg gehen soll. Er behandelt deinen Mann also so, dass ihm keine Haftungsprozesse drohen, d.h. er orientiert sich an der Leitlinie. Das ist keine falsche Therapie, aber nichts Neuartiges. Daher wird der Arzt auch einen frühen Einsatz von Olaparib ablehnen. Sonst kann ihn die Krankenkasse dafür in Haftung nehmen, da er ein sehr teures Medikament verschrieben hat, das in der jetzigen Situation nicht indiziert ist. Dann ist sein Jahresgehalt weg.

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

wie nicht anders erwartet, haben die Ergebnisse der Histologie niemanden mehr überrascht. Bewertet wurden 12 Stanzen, die der Prostata beidseitig entnommen wurden. Die extraprostatische Ausbreitung erfolgt vorwiegend linksseitig. Der Gleason-Score liegt bei 5 (90%) + 4 (10%), insgesamt also ehr 10 als 9 und damit WHO-Gruppe 5. Die Basalzellen im Bereich des Tumors sind schon verschwunden und nicht mehr nachweisbar. Neben weiteren unschönen Informationen ist im ergänzenden Bericht bezüglich der Stanzen aus dem Prostatagewebe (nicht den Metastasen, über die wir damit ja noch nichts wissen) u.a. ausgewiesen:


TNM:               pT3a (bilobär – vorwiegend linksseitig) Pn1 (bilobär).

Damit kann ich (noch) nicht viel anfangen. Vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere von euch dazu schon etwas verraten?

Dr. Arsov hält die Bestätigung des schon erwarteten Befundes und dessen Aussagekraft für nicht so wesentlich wie die Betrachtung des persönlichen Tumors mit dessen individueller Entwicklung unter den jeweils angewendeten Therapien. Daher habe er stets im Blick die Art der Behandlung, das Alter des Patienten, seine psychische wie physische Verfassung und was sehr wichtig sei, das Engagement des Patienten und dessen jeweilige Bereitschaft zur Behandlung.

Lichtblick und vertrauensbildend (für uns) ist die Feststellung im histologischen Befund, wonach die Rektumschleimhaut -entsprechend der vorherigen Bewertung des Radiologen- tumor- und entzündungsfrei mit regelrechter Struktur erscheine. Vielleicht konnte Prof. Dr. Blondin somit tatsächlich schon „seinen“ mpMRT-Bildern das entnehmen, was er uns dazu am 23.3. bereits erklärte. Damit träfe dann auch die derzeitige Tumorfreiheit der Leber zu.

Auf meine Bitte werden zum nächsten Termin die Kosten für eine zusätzliche genetische Untersuchung betreffend eine BRCA 1/2 Mutation erfragt und diese dann auch veranlasst. Aus Sicht von Dr. Arsov sei dies derzeit zwar verfrüht, da aber auch nichts entgegenstehe, möchte er uns dabei unterstützen, die Kosten gegebenenfalls über die (private) Krankenkasse abzurechnen. Weiß jemand, welche Kosten dafür in Rede stehen, wenn wir diese selbst tragen müssten? Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, etwas im Bereich von 1.500,00 Euro gelesen zu haben; weiß aber nicht mehr, was damit umfasst war. Der Test sollte ja zumindest die von Georg angeregte Untersuchung betreffend BRAC 1 und 2 sowie MSI-H umfassen.

Verstanden habe ich die Argumentation, dass die aktuellen genetischen Befunde aus den Stanzen des Primärtumors unserem „Lotsen“ deshalb nicht so aussagekräftig erscheinen, weil bei meinem Mann keine familiäre Vorbelastung vorliege, noch keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Resistenz vorliege und ihm die von mir gewünschten Befunde später aus den Metastasen die wertvolleren Hinweise geben könnten. Na, da haben wir dann eine reiche Auswahl über Blase, Lymphknoten, Becken, und Wirbelsäule. Wo macht eine solche Gewebeprobe der Metastasen nach eurer Erfahrung gegebenenfalls die geringsten Probleme oder müssten dann alle metastasierten Bereiche jeweils einzeln untersucht werden?

Zum weiteren „Fahrplan“ haben wir bislang nur die ersten Schritte abgestimmt.

Nachdem heute die erste Trenantone-Spritze gesetzt wurde (völlig problemlos); soll bis zum nächsten Termin, der später bei der Sekretärin wegen der Osterfeiertage statt der geplanten 14 Tage erst zum 22.4. vereinbart werden konnte, der Trenantone-Wirkstoff weiter mit Bicalutamid unterstützt bleiben (Ich glaube nicht, dass das Verschieben um eine gute Woche von Bedeutung ist. Sollte dies indessen wegen der dann verlängerten Einnahme des Bicalutamid ein Risiko darstellen, erbitte ich euere etwaige Warnung. Dann werde ich telefonisch nachfragen, was wir damit machen sollen).

Sodann hätten wir nach seinen Empfehlungen zwei Wege zur Auswahl, wovon er den ersten präferiere.

Zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie solle zunächst Apalutamid zum Einsatz kommen und geschaut werden, wie sich die Situation hiernach gestalte.

Alternativ komme aus seiner Sicht der Einsatz von Enzalutamid kombiniert mit einer Chemobehandlung in Betracht.

Ob und wann gegebenenfalls auch OLAPARIP zum Einsatz gelangen könnte, solle aus seiner Sicht erst später entschieden werden. Dazu möchte er zunächst abwarten, wie sich der Tumor unter der Hormonbehandlung verhalte.

Sollten wir weitere Wege erwägen, sei er auch dafür offen und werde solche mit uns besprechen. Allerdings vermute ich mit Georg, dass dazu die Grenzen seiner Bereitschaft enger sein könnten als nun vorgegeben. Das bleibt dann gegebenenfalls zu testen. Bislang habe ich keine Anhaltspunkte, dass er sich neuen Ideen versperren wird. Auch habe ich mein Möglichstes getan, um etwaige Sorgen vor einem Haftungsprozess abzubauen und Vertrauen seinerseits wachsen zu lassen. Aus ärztlicher Sicht ist es bestimmt nicht leicht, es gleich mit zwei Anwälten zu tun zu haben. Heute meinte er nur, ein wenig mehr Ruhe täte mir gut. Es müsse nicht alles sofort entschieden werden. Wir hätten genügend Zeit, die Dinge zu planen. Auch wenn man es nicht -wie bei einer OP sehen könnte- sei doch mit der Einleitung der Hormontherapie der erste wichtige Schritt getan.

Das alles ist sicher richtig, aber ich möchte so manches Mal eben doch in kurzer Zeit das Unmögliche erreichen. Was haltet ihr von dem Fahrplan, der ja zunächst einmal wenig innovativ, sondern sehr Richtlinien-konform erscheint? An welcher Stelle könnte aus eurer Sicht OLAPARIP (oder ein anderer PARP-Hemmer) zum Einsatz kommen?

Für euere Einschätzung danke ich euch schon jetzt und wünsche allen eine gute Nacht.

Silvia

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Silvia,



> TNM:               pT3a (bilobär  vorwiegend linksseitig) Pn1 (bilobär).


dies ist eine Aussage darüber, wieweit der Krebs sich bereits in der Prostata vorgearbeitet hat:


pT3a - Der Tumor hat sich über die Prostatakapsel hinaus in das die Prostata umgebende Fettgewebe ausgebreitet, ohne die Samenblasen zu befallen (pathologischer Befund, darum das "p"). Ein Befall der Samenblasen würde die Prognose verschlechtern.bilobär: Die Prostata besteht aus zwei Seitenlappen (Loben); bilobär = beide Seitenlappen sind befallen, aber vorwiegend der linkePn1: Es wurde an einer oder mehreren Stellen befallene Nervenscheiden (eine perineurale Nervenscheideninvasion) gefunden. Perineural bedeutet im Gebiet um die Nerven herum, die Nerven umgebend. Die Nervenscheiden sind Nerven umhüllendes und schützendes Gewebe. Eine perineurale Nervenscheideninvasion besagt, dass der Krebs innerhalb der Prostata solche Hüllen befallen hat. 
Die Bedeutung dieses Befundes  also, ob er die Prognose verschlechtert oder nicht  wird meines Wissens in der Medizin noch diskutiert. 

Helfen Dir diese Erklärungen weiter?

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Nicht pT3a sondern cT3a ist das, "p" wird nur nach Begutachtung eines Op-Resektats vergeben. Die Biopsie kann einen Befall der Samenblasen nicht zuverlässig ausschließen (die Samenblasen werden überhaupt nicht biopsiert), daher macht der Unterschied Sinn. Ich nehme an, das der T3a sich nur auf die Bildgebung bezieht, daher definitiv cT3a.
Keine Ahnung, warum die Ärzte mit der Nomenklatur sich so schwer tun.

Olaparib hat deutlich mehr schwere Nebenwirkungen. Einerseits kann ein zu früher Einsatz den Körper schwächen für spätere Therapien wie Chemo, andererseits kann der längere Einsatz von ADT und vielleicht auch Chemo die spätere Anwendung von Olaparib erschweren oder zum Abbruch führen. Zwar wäre Letzteres durch die Studien mit einem Überlebensvorteil verbunden (jedenfalls für einige Patienten), aber es gibt keinen Vergleich der Pfade. Es hat auch bei einigen Patienten ohne BRCA-Mods "Wirkung" gezeigt - darauf sollte man sich keinesfalls verlassen.

----------


## Advo024

Ja, Ralf deine Erklärung hilft uns weiter. Danke!

Und der zusätzliche Hinweis von dir, Martin, verdeutlicht nun auch im medizinischen Bereich, wie schnell es zu Missverständnissen kommen kann, wenn unrichtige fachliche Begrifflichkeiten verwendet werden. Sowohl in der Juristerei wie in anderen Bereichen kann die Ursache in einem fehlenden Verständnis oder Nachlässigkeit liegen. Beides ist ungut und kann in die Irre führen, zumal hier nach dem mpMRT von Prof. Dr. Blondin die Infiltration der Samenblasen bereits unzweifelhaft erkannt wurde. Wir danken dir daher für deine besondere Aufmerksamkeit und Aufklärung, die uns nun vor Fehlinterpretationen bewahrt.

Und ja Martin, die Nebenwirkungen von Olaparib sollen beträchtlich sein. Vielleicht ist Dr. Arsov auch deshalb zurückhaltend, weil es unter Olaparib während einer Studie schon zu einem Todesfall kam und die Herz- und Nierenproblematiken bei meinem Mann Grenzen des sinnvoll Machbaren setzen. Auffällig war uns, dass Dr. Arsov immer wieder betonte, wie sehr es auf die individuellen persönlichen Gegebenheiten ankomme.

In der Nachsicht der Berichte fällt mir allerdings besonders auf, dass Dr. Arsov zu jedem Punkt betont, uns über mögliche Risiken und Nebenwirkungen aufgeklärt zu haben. Ja, das stimmt natürlich, nur scheint er sich schon jetzt früh absichern zu wollen (ohne dass dies juristisch betrachtet, auf diese Weise gelingen kann). Da uns aber nichts ferner liegt, als ihn in Anspruch zu nehmen, wir „nur“ seine fachliche Hilfe zwar kritisch hinterfragen, aber durchaus dankbar annehmen, sollte das Vertrauen mit der Zeit auf beiden Seiten noch wachsen. Ansonsten wird er sich deutlich schwerer tun, auch Ansätze außerhalb der Leitlinien in Betracht zu ziehen.

Bleibt derzeit für uns abzuklären und zu entscheiden:


Wie hoch ist das Kostenrisiko für die genetische Untersuchung auf BRAC 1, 2 und MSI-H oder anderer in Betracht kommender Mutationen der vorliegenden Stanzen des Prostatagewebes (nicht der künftig vielleicht noch zu nehmenden Proben aus den Metastasen)?

          Denn mit Vorliegen einer Mutation schon im Primärtumor wollen wir -unter Abwägung mit den Nebenwirkungen- eine Behandlung mit Olaparib in Betracht ziehen und dann gegebenenfalls zuvor auch die
          aktuelle Situation in den Metastasen überprüfen lassen.

          Selbst wenn in Einzelfällen schon eine Wirksamkeit bei Patienten auch ohne jegliche Mutationen im Primärtumor und/oder den Metastasen erkannt worden sein soll, scheinen uns dafür die potenziellen
          Nebenwirkungen (noch) zu hoch.

          Hat jemand schon eine Rechnung zu einer genetischen Labor-Untersuchung bekommen oder eine Vorstellung darüber, wie diese ausfallen könnte?


Wie lange bleibt Zeit, gegebenenfalls noch eine vorsorgliche Bestrahlung der Brust vorzunehmen, nachdem seit dem 24.3. Bicalumid und gestern die erste Trenantone-Spritze zum Einsatz kamen?


Welche klassische Alternative erscheint aussichtsreicher:


         a. zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie zunächst „nur“ Apalutamid
         b. zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie Chemo kombiniert mit Enzalutamid


Dazu habe ich bislang keine unmittelbar vergleichenden Informationen gefunden oder solche vielleicht auch übersehen. Ich schaue heute Abend noch in Ruhe. Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir vorab Hinweise geben?

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Silvia

in dem informativen Thread  von Georg über Olaparib hat Franz einen Beitrag von Prof. Bögemann eingestellt. Ich habe es so verstanden, das erste Ergebnisse zeigten, das auch schon ohne das eine Mutation vorliegt das Leben verbessert/verlängert werden kann, " ohne zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen " durch Olaparib , was ja bedeuten würde, nicht mehr Nebenwirkungen als durch zum Beispiel Trenantone und Abiraterone. Hier braucht es aber bestimmt noch mehr Zeit um genaueres Wissen zu bekommen.

Allerdings wird hier nichts gesagt zu den Vorschlägen Eures Arztes zu Hormontherapie/Apalutamid oder gar Hormontherapie/Chemo/Enzalutamid


https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...light=olaparib

Hier noch der Link, posting 23 von Franz , Vortrag Dr. Bögemann

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...o-gu-2022.html

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Advo024

Vielen lieben Dank Reiner!

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Sodann hätten wir nach seinen Empfehlungen zwei Wege zur Auswahl, wovon er den ersten präferiere.
> 
> Zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie solle zunächst Apalutamid zum Einsatz kommen und geschaut werden, wie sich die Situation hiernach gestalte.
> Alternativ komme aus seiner Sicht der Einsatz von Enzalutamid kombiniert mit einer Chemobehandlung in Betracht.
> Ob und wann gegebenenfalls auch OLAPARIP zum Einsatz gelangen könnte, solle aus seiner Sicht erst später entschieden werden. Dazu möchte er zunächst abwarten, wie sich der Tumor unter der Hormonbehandlung verhalte....



Silvia,
  einen Überblick über die Kombinationstherapien ADT/Enzalutamid mit/ohne Docetaxel  (ENZAMET  Studie) und die Kombination ADT/Apalutamid (TITAN-Studie) gibt dieser link von 2019.

_Metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom - Praxisverändernde Studien beim hormonsensitiven Karzinom_
https://www.rosenfluh.ch/media/onkol...n-Karzinom.pdf

In der ENZAMET  Studie erhielt ein Teil der Männer neben ADT/Enzalutamid auch Docetaxel.  Diese Subgruppe hatte keinen Vorteil beim OS, aber verstärkte Nebenwirkungen.

  Bei der TITAN-Studie ( ADT und Apalutamid) gab es ebenfalls eine Subgruppe mit zusätzlich Docetaxel.  Allerdings waren aufgrund der geringen Größe dieser Subgruppe keine sicheren Aussagen möglich.

------------------------------------------------------------

  Neueres zur TITAN-Study z. B.  unter
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.1200/JCO.20.03488


----------------------------------------------------------

Zu  Olaparib und metastasierten hormonsensitiven PK sind mir keine Studien bekannt. 
Mein v. Reiner in #111 erwähnter link zur PROpel-Studie beschreibt erste Ergebnisse für Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom.  

Franz

----------


## Advo024

Vielen herzlichen Dank auch dir Franz! Deine Links konnten uns gut weiterhelfen.

An alle,

euere vielen Hinweise und Links geben uns gute Entscheidungskriterien an die Hand, auch wenn es wohl keine unmittelbare Vergleichsstudien zwischen:


ADT plus ApalutamidADT plus Enzalutamid plus Chemo


gar in weiterer Kombination mit Olaparip gibt.

Von Georg hatte ich allerdings schon unter #67 den für uns (high risk, high volume, de novo) zur ersten Einordnung so wichtigen Link mit dem Vortrag von Prof. Heidenreich erhalten. Danach erscheint es in der Gesamtschau mit unserer ungünstigen Ausgangssituation für ein möglichst langes progressionsfreies Überleben nicht so wichtig, welches, sondern dass ein individuell auszuwählendes *lutamid schon früh in Kombination mit der ADT eingesetzt wird. Welches dazu erwählt wird, macht für das Ziel einer hohen onkologischen Effektivität scheinbar kaum einen Unterschied und sollte daher von hinten, also den voraussichtlichen Nebenwirkungen unter Berücksichtigung der persönlichen Gegebenheiten, Komedikationen und Komorbiditäten aus betrachtet werden. Hiernach würden wir das von Dr. Arsov präferierte Apalutamid wählen.

Dieser wunderbare Vortrag von Prof. Heidenreich spricht auch schon an, künftig frühzeitig die genetische Situation mit einem genomischen Profil abzuklären, um das weitere Vorgehen schon bei der Erstplanung in den Blick zu nehmen und etwa bei Auftreten erster Anzeichen von Kastrationsresistenzen wie unzureichender Absenkung des PSA nach 6-7 Monaten (> 4.0) oder gar sichtbarem Fortschreiten der Erkrankung mit neuen Metastasen schnell die Therapie umstellen und/oder ergänzen zu können. Denn nach hinten verbleibt mit bescheidenen Ausgangssituationen -wie die auch meines Mannes- nicht mehr viel Zeit, dann erst noch lange zu experimentieren oder die notwendigen genetischen Informationen einzuholen. Hiernach möchte ich dabei bleiben, nicht erst Monate abzuwarten, bis etwaige Anzeichen auftreten, sondern schon jetzt im Vorfeld die Zeit nutzen, um mittels genomischem Profil Informationen über die möglichen Gründe -wie etwaige Mutationen von Primärtumor und Metastasen- zu eruieren. Notfalls werden wir dazu die Kosten der jeweiligen genetischen Untersuchungen für Primärtumor und Metastasen dann selbst tragen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es dazu Problemen geben wird. Selbst die gesetzlichen Kassen erkennen den Nutzen bei entsprechenden High-Risk-Konstellationen an und übernehmen regelmäßig die vergleichsweise „geringen“ Untersuchungskosten.

Bleibt die Entscheidung, ob und wann in weiterer Kombination auch Olaparip eingesetzt werden sollte. Dazu hat uns der von Reiner eingestellte -von Franz stammende- Link zum Vortrag von Dr. Bögemann gleich zweifach weitergeholfen.

Im ersten Teil spricht Dr. Bögemann die Kombination


ADT plus eines anderen *lutamids (Darolutamid) und Chemo an.

Darolutamid ist für uns nach Überprüfung der Nebenwirkungen und dem Ausschluss von Patienten mit Herzinsuffizienz schon bei der Studie keine Alternative zum ausgewählten Apalutamid. Die Informationen zu Darolutamid weisen aber zusammen mit der Studie zu Enzalutamid darauf hin, dass es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein wird, dass auch das Apalutamid von Anfang an mit einer Chemo kombiniert werden kann. Das werden wir noch mit Dr. Arsov besprechen müssen. Zur Zeit spricht Dr. Arsov von der „gegebenenfalls späteren“ Einleitung einer zytotoxischen Chemotherapie in Abhängigkeit von dem Befinden meines Mannes.

Im zweiten Teil weist Dr. Bögemann dann auf den schon heute erkennbaren, erheblichen Nutzen eines PARP-Hemmers (z. B. Olaparip) bei fehlenden aufaddierten Nebenwirkungen hin. Letztlich sei auch insoweit die Kombination vorteilhafter als eine Einzeltherapie. Allerdings spricht er von künftiger Entwicklung, in der „irgendwann“ auch ein PARP-Hemmer Einzug in die bestehende Therapielandschaft halte, um eine erweiterte Kombination zu eröffnen. Das können wir allerdings nur dann gelassen abwarten, wenn nicht die genetischen Ergebnisse oder das sichtbare Fortschreiten der Erkrankung in einem halben Jahr ein schnelles Handeln erfordern.

Da wir nun schon mehrfach von den schlechtesten denkbaren Ergebnissen überrascht wurden, damit sämtliche Pläne zur OP und/oder sonstigen kurativen Behandlungen (Pläne A, B und C) über den Haufen werfen mussten, möchte ich an dieser Stelle beizeiten die Pläne D; E, F … in petto haben, die gerne wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden können, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden sollten.

Ich werde also überlegen, ob und wie es gegebenenfalls gelingen kann, schon im Fall von festgestellten Mutationen von Primärtumor und/oder Metastasen oder spätestens mit Fortschreiten der Erkrankung Olaparip mit in die Kombination aufzunehmen, selbst wenn dann noch keine endgültige Kastrationsresistenz feststehen sollte. Mir erscheint es mit der Bewertung von Prof. Dr. Heidenreich wichtig, möglichst früh einen etwaigen Wechsel beziehungsweise eine Erweiterung der Therapie in Betracht zu ziehen und umzusetzen.

Im Hinterkopf behalte ich dabei auch euere Empfehlung, im Zweifel eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen und habe mir schon einmal die Kontaktdaten von Prof. Dr. Heidenreich herausgesucht. Und ja, Georg, ich teile deine Einschätzung (# 106) wonach das Basiswissen am besten geeignet ist, uns einen Einblick in die vielfältige Flut an Informationen zu geben. Nur ist der Umfang beträchtlich. Ich werde dieses „groß“artige Werk in vollem Umfang wohl nicht erarbeiten können, sondern es vornehmlich als Nachschlagewerk nutzen, mir dann hier im Forum die speziellen Threads anschauen und bei Bedarf weiter recherchieren.

Mit diesem Plan stellt sich mir nun die Frage, ob ich dann jeweils zu speziellen Themen -wie zu Olaparip- dort, etwa in dem herausragenden Beitrag von Georg oder hier weiterschreiben sollte.

Ach ja, leider ist die so von mir bewunderte Arbeit Georgs unter „Verbandsarbeit“ versteckt und erscheint auch nicht in der Forumssuche bei Eingabe des Suchbegriffs „Olaparip“. Ich hatte glücklicher Weise eueren persönlichen Hinweis darauf und konnte sie so wiederfinden. Schöner wäre es, wenn auch andere Benutzer diesen Beitrag leichter finden könnten.

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich allen
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Vielen herzlichen Dank auch dir Franz! Deine Links konnten uns gut weiterhelfen.
> 
> An alle,
> 
> euere vielen Hinweise und Links geben uns gute Entscheidungskriterien an die Hand,...
> 
> 
> ...ob ich dann jeweils zu speziellen Themen -wie zu Olaparip- dort, etwa in dem herausragenden Beitrag von Georg oder hier weiterschreiben sollte.
> 
> ...


Ich bewundere deine Herangehensweise und Fähigkeit der Verarbeitung der bedrohlichen Lebensphase deines Mannes.

Ich bedanke mich bei dir und den Mitautoren in diesem Thread. 

Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich bewundere deine Herangehensweise und Fähigkeit der Verarbeitung der bedrohlichen Lebensphase deines Mannes.
> Ich bedanke mich bei dir und den Mitautoren in diesem Thread.


Ich schließe mich da einmal an!
Ich finde es sehr gut, wie ihr euch so schnell in die Materie eingearbeitet habt.
Als Seemann übe ich nach 9 Jahren immer noch.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hertmut, ich probier das überhaupt nicht. Ich bin der Meinung das das auch nicht ändert.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

ein Gentest auf BRCA1 oder BRCA2 wird oft für Brustkrebs gemacht. Das ist also nicht selten. Das MSI-H ist schon seltener. Die Kosten kenne ich auch nicht, es hängt auch davon ab, an welches Labor der Pathologe die Biopsie-Stanzen weiterleitet. Aber 1.500 habe ich auch in Erinnerung.

Verstanden habe ich die Argumentation, dass die aktuellen genetischen Befunde aus den Stanzen des Primärtumors unserem Lotsen deshalb nicht so aussagekräftig erscheinen, weil bei meinem Mann keine familiäre Vorbelastung vorliege, noch keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Resistenz vorliege und ihm die von mir gewünschten Befunde später aus den Metastasen die wertvolleren Hinweise geben könnten. 
Da sollte Dr. Arsov doch meine Ausarbeitung lesen. Man muss zwei Tests machen, einen Keimbahn-Test (familiäre Vorbelastung) und einen somatischen Test, für im Krankheitsverlauf erworbene Mutationen. Dazu werden meist die Biopsie-Stanzen verwendet. Allerdings nimmt die Qualität der Stanzen mit der Zeit der Lagerung ab. Wenn man diese erst in fünf Jahren untersucht, kann man sie oft nicht mehr verwenden. In fünf oder mehr Jahren ist es dann besser Metastasen zu untersuchen. Aber eine Biopsie von Knochenmetastasen ist mit Schmerzen verbunden und geht oft schief, da nicht genug Tumormaterial gewonnen wird. Eine Lymphknotenmetastase mit Ultraschall zu treffen, ist auch eine Herausforderung. Also wird in aller Regel auf die Biopsie-Stanzen zurückgegriffen. 
Den Keimbahn-Test kann man als Blut- oder Speicheltest machen. Allerdings darf das Ergebnis nur von einem entsprechend ausgebildeten Arzt bekannt gegeben werden. Ein solches Ergebnis kann nämlich die ganze Verwandtschaft in Sorgen stürzen.

Der Vorteil des jetzigen Gentests ist, dass ihr relevante Mutationen kennt und dies, so weit möglich, bei der Therapie berücksichtigen könnt. Olaparib wird trotzdem nicht zum Einsatz kommen, da dies erst für kastrationsresistente Patienten zugelassen ist. Es kann sein, dass das Medikament in absehbarer Zeit auch für einen früheren Einsatz zugelassen wird. Im Rahmen der erwähnten Studie hat Olaparib auch bei hormonsensitiven Patienten Wirkung gezeigt, allerdings vor allem wieder bei der Patientengruppe, die BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Mutationen hatte. Wenn Resistenz eingetreten ist, steigt der PSA Wert und man hat nicht mehr die Ruhe, einen Gentest zu organisieren. Außerdem kann der wie beschrieben schief gehen. Grundsätzlich meine ich, du versprichst dir von Olaparib zu viel. Das ist auch nicht die silver bullet, die alle Probleme löst. Übrigens hast du es in der Suche nicht gefunden, da es am Ende mit einem b geschrieben wird.

Die Alternative ist natürlich nicht Apalutamid oder Enzalutamid+Chemo sondern Apalutamid oder Enzalutamid, beides ohne Chemo, oder beides mit Chemo. Apalutamid und Enzalutamid sind aber sehr ähnlich, ich kann nicht sagen, welches man besser nehmen sollte. Aber die Ergänzung mit Bicalutamid ist old school.  Apalutamid oder Enzalutamid sind erheblich wirksamer, was in der Situation deines Mannes erforderlich ist. Siehe den Vortrag von Prof. Heidenreich.

Darolutamid wäre das beste Mittel in Bezug auf wenige Nebenwirkungen. Aber das ist derzeit nur bei kastrationsresistenten Patienten ohne Metastasen zugelassen. Dein Mann kann es daher nicht bekommen.

Wie lange bleibt Zeit, gegebenenfalls noch eine vorsorgliche Bestrahlung der Brust vorzunehmen, nachdem seit dem 24.3. Bicalutamid und gestern die erste Trenantone-Spritze zum Einsatz kamen? Man sollte möglichst bald bestrahlen, aber auf ein paar Tage kommt es nicht an.

Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, nur mit Spritzen und Tabletten sollte man den Tumor nicht behandeln. Ihr solltet einen Beratungstermin in der Nuklearmedizin an der Uniklinik Bonn vereinbaren und euch über die Lu177 Therapie als Ergänzung zu ADT+Apalutamid bzw. Enzalutamid informieren.
https://www.nuklearmedizin-ukbonn.de...psma-therapie/
Dr. Arsov ist kein Nuklearmedizinier und da versagt das Prinzip des Lotsen. Einen Kartellprozess führt man auch nicht mit einem Fachanwalt für Steuerrecht.

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

uns alle eint das Wissen um eine bedrohliche Krankheit, mit der jeder anders umgeht. Dabei motiviert ihr mich, am Ball zu bleiben und nicht schon aufzugeben, bevor wir gekämpft haben. Schließlich sammele ich hier im Gegensatz zu den Ärzten gemeinsam mit euch wertvolle „Pfeile eines breiten Wissens und der Aufmunterung“. Das hilft uns mehr als vieles andere.

Und Michi, solange du neben den hervorragenden Informationen hier im Forum nicht das Bedürfnis hast, dich noch weiter einzuarbeiten, ist dies dein Weg. Ich wünsche dir dabei von Herzen die Begleitung von Ärzten, die für dich das Beste veranlassen und umsetzen.

Hartmut, du lieber Seeräuber, ich glaube, du bist längst weit besser eingearbeitet als du es nun erkennen lassen möchtest. Ich habe schließlich schon so manche Hinweise und Kommentare von dir gelesen, die deine aktuellen Angaben als sympathische Untertreibungen offenbaren. Nicht zuletzt hilfst du so vielen hier mit deiner besonderen Art. Ich freue mich jedes Mal, auch Beiträge von dir lesen zu dürfen.

Für mich heißt es nun „Nachsitzen“ und nicht nur die Rechtschreibung des Wirkstoffnamens Olaparib zu verinnerlichen. Georg, ich danke dir für deine immer neuen Impulse und bitte dich ganz herzlich, damit nicht nachzulassen, damit meine jeweiligen Vorstellungen auf dem Prüfstand deiner langjährigen Erfahrung und Sachkunde von mir verworfen oder bestätigt werden können.

Ja, du hast recht, ich verspreche mir derzeit viel von Olaparib und anderen PARP-Hemmern und glaube mit dir, dass es ganz wichtig ist, auch dafür schon jetzt die Voraussetzungen zu schaffen. Bei unserem bisherigen „Glück“ rechne ich schon fast damit, dass unter der vorgeplanten Therapie neue Metastasen auftauchen oder wir nicht einmal einen Nadir unter 4 erreichen werden, diesen aber zumindest nicht lange halten werden. Spätestens in 6-7 Monaten wären wir dann in Zugzwang. Erst in einer solchen Situation mit den schon jetzt möglichen Untersuchungen zu beginnen, wäre aus meiner Sicht fahrlässig. Ich müsste mir den Vorwurf machen und auch gefallen lassen, es an der nötigen Sorgfalt und Umsicht fehlen gelassen zu haben. Daher werden wir nun die Zeit nutzen, nicht nur die genetischen Untersuchungen auf den Weg zu bringen.

Für mich weist einiges darauf hin, dass mit den vielen genetischen Ansätzen, sei es mit dem hohen Ziel der Entwicklung eines Impfstoffes oder auch nur zur Begrenzung des Wachstums der Tumore oder Absicherungen und Erhalt von Behandlungserfolgen künftig neben Chemo und Bestrahlung weitere Standbeine der Therapie auch für die Fälle des fortgeschrittenen, metastasierten PK zur Verfügung stehen könnten. Es geschieht derzeit so viel zur Grundlagenerforschung auch bei genau den Firmen, die sich mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit schon mit den mRNA-Impfstoffen gegen Corona beschäftigt haben (z.B: AstraZeneca, Curevac).

Mein Optimus betreffend den kleinen Bereich der Absicherung von Behandlungserfolgen zum Hormonentzug liegt darin begründet, dass sowohl gesunde Zellen wie Tumorzellen (Not)-Reparaturmechanismen in Gang setzen, sobald es zu Strangabbrüchen kommt. Ob Störungen dieses Mechanismus in der Folge wegen bestehender genetischer Defekte aus ehemals gesunden Zellen Tumorzellen entstehen lassen (Tumore mit nachweisbaren BRAC1, BRAC2 oder sonstigen Mutationen, die auch an Tochterzellen weitergegeben werden), oder aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt in zuvor „gesunden“ Tumorzellen (ohne vorherige genetische Mutationen) infolge eines „frischen“ Defektes die Tumorzellen ihr Programm (infolge einer neu aufgetretenen Mutation) ändern, kann aus meiner Sicht keinen Unterschied beim Behandlungsansatz bedeuten und macht für mich erklärlich, warum auch Patienten ohne eine bekannte, ursprüngliche genetische BRAC1, BRAC2 Mutation auf den Wirkstoff Olaparib so positiv reagieren. Es bietet mir zudem eine plausible Erklärung dafür, dass die Hormontherapie in einigen Fällen zunächst funktioniert und den PSA-Wert stabil niedrig hält und erst später (mit einer erst dann durchgeschlagenen neuen Mutation) eine Kastrationsresistenz eintritt, die den PSA-Wert wieder zum Anstieg bringt.

Mit dieser Sicht bestätigen sich zudem die allgemeinen Aussagen, dass alle Karzinome „dynamisch“ sind, es sich um keine Erkrankung handelt, die gleich bleibt, und jeder Krebs eben anders ist. Alle Krebsgeschwulste sind somit genetisch hochvariabel. Sie verändern sich andauernd. Solche vielfältigen stetigen Veränderungen lassen sich meines Erachtens heute nicht mit der Handvoll bekannten Gendefekte wie BRAC1, BRAC2 u.a. abbilden.

Vor allem entwickeln die Tumore im Krankheitsverlauf unter den verschiedenen Therapien diverse individuelle Resistenzen. Einzelne Gene mutieren und schon wird ein Tumor im Verlauf unempfindlich gegen anfangs so wirksame Medikamente wie etwa die zur Anwendung gebrachten Wirkstoffe zur Senkung des Testosterons. Manches Mal verwendet ein Tumor die Wirkstoffe eines Medikamentes gar als Erhaltungsgrundlage und „ernährt“ sich dann davon.

Nach all dem kann meines Erachtens nicht daran festgehalten werden, nur im Fall des Nachweises heute bekannter Mutationen ein wirksames Medikament, welches in das grundlegende Reparaturprogramm der Krebszelle eingreift, zur Anwendung zu bringen. Doch bleiben diese Grundgedanken jedenfalls so lange nur rein theoretisch für das Verständnis wichtig und praktisch bedeutungslos, wie der Einsatz von Olaparib -trotz anderer Hinweise- zulassungsgemäß noch gekoppelt ist an die vorherigen Nachweise einer BRAC1, BRAC2 oder anderen Mutation, wie sie seit Jahren auch für Ovarial- und Mamma-Karzinome gefordert werden.

Daran werde ich nichts ändern können und mich daher beizeiten um die Dinge kümmern, auf die wir Einfluss haben.

Sollte nun also die Probe aus der Stanze des Primärtumors keinen Nachweis für eine bekannte Mutation erbringen, bedeutet dies ja nicht, dass in den Metastasen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nicht eine Mutation stattgefunden hat oder im Verlauf noch stattfinden wird, die -sofern bekannt wie BRAC1, BRAC2 u.a.- auch nachgewiesen werden könnte. Und natürlich möchte ich meinen Mann dann nicht mit ständigen zusätzlichen, schmerzhaften Entnahmen aus Metastasen in den Knochen oder Lymphknoten verbunden mit einem „Fischen im Trüben“ quälen, nur um die von mir als erfolgversprechend erachteten Wirkstoffe eines PARP- Hemmers zu erhalten. Ich stelle mir vielmehr eine Art der gezielten Fusionsbiopsie beispielsweise aus dem hier auch infiltrierten Blasenboden oder dem Mesorektum (das Rektum umgebende Fettgewebe) vor.

Allerdings hege ich auch die Hoffnung, dass alsbald die künftigen Speichel- und Bluttests im Liquid-Biopsy nicht mehr nur allein vererbte Gendefekte, sondern auch die im Krankheitsverlauf erworbenen Mutationen zuverlässig offenbaren werden. Ich meine, davon hat auch Prof. Dr. Heidenreich am Ende seines Vortrages bezüglich seiner Patienten im Labor vor Ort gesprochen. Dies wäre mit Blick auf die stets gewünschten Aktualisierungen etwa zum Zeitpunkt, da sich erste Anhaltspunkte für eine Resistenz zeigen, aber auch hinsichtlich der bedeutend geringeren Kosten zu wünschen.

Versprochen wird dies auch außerhalb des Klinikbetriebes der Uni Köln mit neuen Verfahren beispielsweise hier schon heute:

https://www.liquidbiopsy.center/pati...tatakrebs.html

Zumindest in unserem Fall des fortgeschrittenen Stadiums mit der schon fast vorprogrammierten Treffsicherheit von über 90% infolge der Abgabe reichlicher DNA ins Blut durch die Vielzahl an Tumoren könnte dies tatsächlich schon gelingen:

https://www.zeit.de/news/2021-08/20/bluttest-soll-vielzahl-von-krebsarten-erkennen?utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com  %2F

Und ja, Georg, ich teile deine Sorge, dass mögliche Ergebnisse einer Genuntersuchung die Verwandtschaft in Sorgen stürzen kann. Bei unserer kleinen Familie würde dies unsere Tochter betreffen, wenn eine vererbte BRAC1, BRAC2-Mutation, die gleichermaßen Auswirkungen auf Mann wie Frau hat, in Rede stünde. Glücklicher Weise ist unsere Tochter mit ihren 24 Jahren alt und reif genug, selbst zu entscheiden, ob und von welchen auch sie betreffenden Ergebnissen sie erfahren will oder nicht. Wir werden das Thema noch rechtzeitig vorher mit ihr vertiefend besprechen. In erster Reaktion hat sie eingeordnet, dass dies für sie erst einmal eine erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit mit der rechtzeitigen Inanspruchnahme von Vorsorgeuntersuchungen mit sich bringen könnte, was sie dann auch machen möchte.

Das Bicalumid sollte im Vorfeld ab dem 24.3. die Wirkung der Trenantone-Spritze vom 30.3. vorbereiten und für weitere etwa 10-14 Tage bis zum Wechsel auf das Apalutamid unterstützen. Planmäßig wäre also spätestens am 13.4. Schluss mit dem Bicalumid gewesen. Infolge des -wegen der Osterfeiertage- verschobenen nächsten Termins haben wir es versäumt, nachzufragen, ob das Bicalumid nun am 13.4. abgesetzt werden oder noch bis zum Termin am 22.4., also eine gute Woche länger, mit Aufnahme des Apalutamid weitergenommen werden soll. Dies wäre dann von Bedeutung, wenn das Bicalumid bei weiterer Einnahme nach Verabreichung der Trenantone Spritze zu einer Art Überdosierung o.ä. führen kann, was ich nicht sicher weiß. Auf den Spruch „viel hilft viel“ möchte ich mich lieber nicht verlassen und werde lieber telefonisch rückfragen.

Im Gegensatz zu Enzalutamid und Darolutamid soll es Apalutamid noch an der Zulassung zu einer etwaigen Kombination mit einem Chemo-Präparat wie Docetaxel fehlen. Unter Awägung der erheblichen Vorteile von Apalutamid mit Blick auf die bestehenden Begleiterkrankungen und Medikationen meines Mannes wollen wir dies (zunächst) so hinnehmen, zumal die Hinzunahme von Docetaxel erst nach 4 Monaten des Einsatzes eines der zur Auswahl stehenden *Lutamide empfohlen wird.

Zudem werde ich mich in den nächsten Nächten noch mit den Zusatzmöglichkeiten der Senkung der Tumorlast mittels Operationen und/oder Bestrahlungen beschäftigen müssen. Dafür danke ich dir Georg einmal mehr für deine weitsichtigen Empfehlungen versehen gleich mit einem Link in eine der Unikliniken in NRW. Auch ich mache mir Sorgen, dass der bisherige Plan angesichts der bestehenden Tumorlast auf „high risk“ und „high volume“-Level nicht reichen wird.

Schließlich bleibt die Impfung mit Antigenen des Prostatakarzinoms auf meiner Agenda, wenngleich nach den ersten Fehlschlägen schon im Jahr 2017 derzeit keine deutlichen Zeichen für einen zeitnahen Durchbruch erkennbar sind. Aber wer weiß schon sicher, ob mein Mann das vielleicht doch noch erleben kann.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,




> Glücklicher Weise ist unsere Tochter mit ihren 24 Jahren alt und reif genug, selbst zu entscheiden


wie hat sie den Reitunfall überstanden?

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für deine freundliche Nachfrage. Dies ist mir wichtig, weil unsere Tochter derzeit etwas aus dem Blick gerät. Als sie gestern eine längere Zeit gemütlich neben mir saß, hatte ich schon fast vergessen, dass sie noch beeinträchtigt ist. Glücklicher Weise geht es ihr viel besser, so dass sie ab Montag auch wieder mit dem Auto zur Uni fahren möchte, obwohl dies nicht die vom Arzt "erlaubte" kurze Strecke ist. Aber unsere Tochter hat ihren eigen Kopf und zum Glück einen Tempomat im Wagen, der ihr Bein entlastet.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

wenn dein Mann gut auf die Hormontherapie anspricht, so kann der Nadir unter eins liegen. Es kommt hinsichtlich Bicalutamid nicht auf wenige Wochen an, aber man sollte möglichst bald mit Apalutamid anfangen.  

Im Gegensatz zu Enzalutamid und Darolutamid soll es Apalutamid noch an der Zulassung zu einer etwaigen Kombination mit einem Chemo-Präparat wie Docetaxel fehlen. 
Apalutamid und Enzalutamid sind in der Situation deines Mannes zugelassen und Docetaxel auch. Daher kann man beides mit der Chemo kombinieren wenn man will. Einer expliziten Zulassung für die Kombination bedarf es nicht. Was Darolutamid angeht, sind die Ergebnisse einer entsprechenden Studie veröffentlicht worden. Das hat aber noch zu keiner Zulassung geführt.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, sich in der Uni-Klinik Bonn beraten zu lassen. Diese Therapie wirkt gut. Ich erwarte auch, dass die Hormontherapie länger wirkt, wenn ein großer Teil der Tumorzellen durch Bestrahlung mit Lu177 entfernt wird. Jedenfalls erheblich länger als die von dir erwähnten 6-7 Monate. Aber allein durch Apalutamid wird es viel länger sein.
Zu den von dir angesprochenen Impfungen gibt es Studien in denen geklärt werden soll, ob sie wohl wirken. Derzeit kann man es noch nicht sagen. Von daher würde ich erstmal versuchen Lu177 anzuwenden. Das ist aber nichts für die lange Bank, einen Beratungstermin würde ich möglichst bald vereinbaren. Ich lasse mich dabei nicht auf eine telefonische Diskussion ein, sondern begründe den Terminwunsch mit "wegen einer Lu177 Therapie".

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Georg,

ja, eine Behandlung mit Lu177 erscheint auch mir sehr erfolgsversprechend. Mit dir bin ich davon überzeugt, dass „die Hormontherapie länger wirkt, wenn ein großer Teil der Tumorzellen durch Bestrahlung mit Lu177 entfernt wird“.

Bislang hatte ich allerdings geglaubt, die Behandlung mit Lu177 käme nur am Ende aller anderen Therapieversuche in Betracht, obwohl die bisherigen Ergebnisse meines Erachtens dafürsprechen, zumindest bei einer -wie hier- vorliegenden hohen Metastasenlast die Therapie mit Lu177 schon frühzeitig einzuleiten.

Aber unabhängig davon, ob eine Behandlung tatsächlich schon stattfinden kann, möchten wir gemäß deiner Anregung zumindest in einem persönlichen Gespräch abklären, was uns angeboten werden kann. Dazu werden wir in der nächsten Woche deinem Hinweis folgend zunächst den Kontakt zur Uniklinik Bonn aufnehmen. Kommen wir dort nicht weiter, habe ich mir alternativ die Klinik in Homburg herausgesucht, wohin Prof. Dr. Ezziddin von der Uni Bonn kommend, gewechselt hat. Schließlich bliebe auch noch die Uniklinik in Köln.

Mit deinen Hinweisen machst du uns Hoffnung, dass es auch schon früh gelingen könnte, eine Behandlung mit Lu177 zu erhalten, jedenfalls nichts verloren geht, schon jetzt die Beratung zu erhalten. Danke!

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## MartinWK

Prof. Baum macht das auch in Wiesbaden: https://www.curanosticum.de/leistung...therapie-psma/
Zunächst braucht es aber ein positives PSMA PET/CT. Und danach auch ein klassisches FDG-PET, weil es alle Metastasen sieht, allerdings mit geringerer Empfindlichkeit. Sollten dort zuviel PSMA-negative Herde auftauchen wird eine frühe PSMA-Ligandentherapie deinen Mann nur belasten, ohne zu helfen.

----------


## Barnold

Silvia,



> habe ich mir alternativ die Klinik in Homburg herausgesucht, wohin Prof. Dr. Ezziddin von der Uni Bonn kommend, gewechselt hat.


Kann ich Euch nur empfehlen. Ich habe mit ihm nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, müssen wir nun vor dem Beratungstermin zu einer LU177 Behandlung noch ein PSMA-PET-CT fertigen lassen und es bereits zur Besprechung mitbringen. Betrifft dies auch das „FDG-PET“ oder wird dies dann von der jeweiligen Klinik zusammen mit den anderen Voruntersuchungen gefertigt?

----------


## Georg_

Für ein erstes Gespräch reicht das Knochenszinitgramm. Dass da noch mehr ist, kann sich der Arzt denken. Die Nuklearmedizin freut sich, wenn sie dann nach oder vor der Beratung ein PSMA PET/CT machen kann. Ich denke dabei auch "... zumindest bei einer -wie hier- vorliegenden hohen Metastasenlast die Therapie mit Lu177 schon frühzeitig einzuleiten."

Ich hatte Bonn vorgeschlagen, da dies, glaube ich, in eurer Nähe ist. Prof. Ezziddin ist eine gute Alternative. Dem könnt ihr sagen, ihr seid gekommen, da er Barnold so gut behandelt hat. Der war in einer ähnlichen Situation wie dein Mann. Dann wird es mit einer frühen Lu177 Therapie klappen. Barnold kann euch auch ankündigen, wenn ihr den Termin habt.

----------


## Advo024

Ganz herzlichen Dank für die große Unterstützung!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Advo024Ganz herzlichen Dank für die große Unterstützung!


Das geht zurück.
. . . . und Danke für die Lieben Worte an mich!
Woher kennst du mich so gut?
Du hast bestimmt nicht alles gelesen, denn ich kann manchmal auch ganz schön "blöd" sein.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, ich könnte oder dürfte hier nicht mitreden.

Ich wünsche euch beiden, dass ihr es trotzdem hin bekommt.
Hier im Forum sind (außer mich) viele gute Leute, die sich in der Materie sehr gut auskennen.
Ich wünsche euch beiden alles, alles Gute!

Es kommt nicht vom Herzen, denn das ist bei mir Versteinert.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Es kommt aber von der "Seele", und das direkt!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich bin der Typ Mensch, der immer alles so schreibt, wie er es meint.

Manchmal habe ich diesen Clusterkopfschmerz, weswegen ich vorzeitig in Rente geordert wurde.
Dann geht es mir aufgrund der *sehr, sehr starken Schmerzen* so schlecht, dass ich manchmal ausrasten könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

heute habe ich sofort in der Uniklinik in Homburg (Prof. Ezziddin) wegen der Radionuklidtherapie (LU177 u.a.) angefragt. Wir wurden gebeten, zum etwaigen schnellen Therapiestart vorab eine chronologische Schilderung des Krankheitsverlaufes mit bestehenden Begleiterkrankungen nebst den jeweils vorhandenen Unterlagen zu übermitteln.

An dieser Stelle erlaube ich mir einen praktischen Tipp an alle Betroffene, die noch am Anfang des Geschehens stehen. Es kommt erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell, sehr viel an Berichten, Laborwerten, Aufnahmen usw. zusammen. Derzeit sitze ich nun daran, alle Unterlagen zu sortieren, einzuscannen und in der Dateigröße jeweils so weit zu verkleinern, dass alles in einem Rutsch gesendet werden kann, ohne dass ich Zippen muss. Wenn ihr solche Arbeiten „in Ruhe“ vorher schon erledigt, erspart ihr euch den Stress, mit dem ich nun kämpfe.

Und ja, lieber Seeräuber Hartmut, auch dein unmittelbar "seelischer Gruß" wirkt und motiviert mich an dieser Stelle. Denn wenn du trotz deiner Schmerzen nicht ausrastest, dann werde ich mir das erst recht nicht erlauben und stattdessen meine Ohren steifhalten.

In diesem Sinne
Lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen, jedenfalls den Mut nicht verlieren.
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich, vielleicht auch für den einen oder anderen Nutzer, der sich noch nicht aktiv beteiligt, zusammenfassen, was ich mit den unermüdlichen Helfern und Seelentröstern hier im Forum in einer allein nicht zu bewältigenden Art und Weise erarbeitet habe und so alle Betroffenen ermutigen, die eigene Situation nicht still bedauernd zu ertragen, sondern hier im Forum aktiv in die eigenen Hände zu nehmen.
 Es hilft, dass Gefühl der Ohnmacht und des Ausgeliefert-Seins zu überwinden und in scheinbar noch so miserablen Ausgangssituationen wieder Zuversicht und Hoffnung wie auch praktische Tipps zur Umsetzung zu erlangen. Dafür kann ich mich hier im Forum nicht oft genug bedanken.

Vor nicht einmal einem Monat drohte das bisherige Leben unserer kleinen Familie schnell zu enden, ohne Hoffnung darauf, ob und wie es weitergehen könnte. Das wissen wir nun und werden


hier im Forum weiter aktiv bleiben und den Austausch suchen, vielleicht auch bald in der Lage sein, über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen, um anderen zu helfen;uns die Ärzte suchen, die uns bei unseren Vorhaben unterstützen wollen.

Unser bislang vorbereiteter Weg lässt uns mit den ernsthaft zur Behandlung eines fortgeschrittenen metastasierten Karzinoms stehenden Mitteln:


alles in Betracht ziehen, was neben klassischer ADT (derzeit Trenantone) plus einem sogenannten neuen Wirkstoff (für uns Apatulamid ab dem Termin vom 22. April 2022 im Austausch zum lediglich vorbereitenden Bicalumid) unser drittes Standbein werden kann, welches anders, bei meinem Mann vielleicht sogar besser als eine Chemotherapie wirken kann;frühzeitig Pläne entwickeln, wie es im Fall einer -vorhersehbaren- Kastrationsresidenz weitergehen kann, oder sich eine solche vermeiden, zumindest aber verzögern lässt.

Zu 1.:
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle keinesfalls die Wirksamkeit einer klassischen Chemo in Abrede stellen oder gar andere Nutzer, die eine solche in deren Situation aus guten Gründen nutzen, verunsichern, sondern einzig unter Berücksichtigung der persönlichen Wünsche meines Mannes in dessen Situation, die Grundlagen zu einer Alternative darlegen und gerne auch diskutieren.

Hierzu haben wir uns entschieden, sofern keine gesundheitlichen Ausschlusskriterien vorliegen (etwa wegen der Nierenwerte), frühzeitig mit einer Radionuklidtherapie (LU177 gegebenenfalls auch in Kombination mit 225 Actinium) zu beginnen, die in der Praxis regelmäßig als palliative Methode erst (zu) spät in Betracht gezogen wird, wenn sich die Patienten regelmäßig bereits in einem sehr schlechten Allgemeinzustand befinden. Da die Wirksamkeit indessen heute kaum mehr ernsthaft angezweifelt wird,

https://link.springer.com/article/10...015-021-3647-4

möchten wir uns nicht durch Leitlinien begrenzen lassen, die (ähnlich wie so manche gesetzlichen Änderungen) den drängenden gegenwärtigen Erfordernissen hinterherhinken.

Auch hier überzeugt mich (wie schon bei den PARP-Inhibitoren) die dahinterstehende Idee, letztlich gezielt gegen die Tumorzellen vorzugehen, statt breitflächig eine Behandlung einzuleiten. Erwartungsgemäß werden wir mit der Radionuklidtherapie die bestehende Tumorlast reduzieren können, denn wenn ansonsten hohe PSA-Werte korrelierend mit einem hohen Gleason-Score berechtigt Angst und Schrecken auslösen, so sind sie doch auch ein gutes Anzeichen dafür, dass jedenfalls die bisherigen Tumorzellen auf die Behandlung ansprechen werden. Nachfolgend verweise ich auf eine grundlegende Dissertation, in der sich Frau Svenja Reinhardt 2020 eingehend mit dem Thema Nebenwirkungen und Ansprechen nach einer Radioligandentherapie mit 177Lu-DKFZ-PSMA-617 auseinandersetzt und dabei auch die Wirkweise nachvollziehbar zu erklären vermag

https://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/2694...rdt_Svenja.pdf

(Lieber Reinhold2, vorstehend handelt es sich um eine veröffentlichte Doktorarbeit, die als solche zur Kenntnis genommen und aus der zu Belegzwecken sogar zitiert werden darf, ohne dabei fremde Rechte geistigen Eigentums zu verletzen).

Die Dissertation umfasst -wie für eine Doktorarbeit üblich- ein relativ kleines Patientenkollektiv, beschäftigt sich aber darüber hinaus mit den zahlreichen Ergebnissen in der Wissenschaft auf breiter Grundlage. Insoweit weist die Verfasserin auf Seite 55 berechtigt darauf hin:  Trotz kleiner Fallzahl leistet die vorliegende Studie jedoch weiterhin einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Untersuchung und Etablierung der PSMA-RLT. Im Gegensatz zu größeren Studien beinhaltet sie eine vollwertige Dosimetrie, Untersuchungen zur Lebensqualität der Patienten und Daten zum Therapieansprechen in der Bildgebung .
Auch der vorstehenden Arbeit kann die allgemeine Kenntnis entnommen werden, dass als absolute Kontraindikationen für die 177Lu-PSMA-RLT unter anderem eine hochgradige Einschränkung der Nierenfunktion gilt. Als Nichtmedizinerin würde ich hochgradig mit nahe an der Dialysepflicht übersetzen wollen. 

Doch könnte sich aus ärztlicher Sicht unser Wunsch als schwierig erweisen, wenn die Bewertung der Ärzte dazu führt, dass sie den am 14.3.2022 bei meinem Mann festgestellten Laborwert des GFR von nur 33,45,  Cystatin C von 2,73  bei einem Kreatinin-Wert von 2,1 als zu riskant einstufen. Andererseits wundert es mich dann doch sehr, dass keiner der derzeit tätigen Ärzte es für erforderlich hält, uns auf die Gefahren einer Niereninsuffizienz hinzuweisen, nicht einmal Verhaltenshinweise geben, geschweige denn eine Behandlung einleiten. Aber vielleicht wird sich auch insoweit meine böse Vorahnung bestätigen, wonach wir uns besser selbst kümmern, weil ansonsten notwendige Dinge nicht veranlasst werden.

Dies muss nach unserer bisherigen Erfahrung umso mehr gelten, als bedauerlicher Weise nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass die behandelnden Ärzte schon das aktuell Richtige veranlassen werden. Regelrecht alarmiert haben mich die Angaben im Vortrag von Prof. Heidenreich, wonach 2/3 der Betroffenen in Deutschland nicht einmal die nach den Leitlinien empfohlenen Therapien erhalten. Doch möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht eine allgemeine Arztschelte betreiben, zumal wir mit Winfried unter uns ein gutes Gegenbeispiel haben und andere Betroffene -sei es zu Recht oder Unrecht- ihren Ärzten voll vertrauen.

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch erste Erfahrungen und Hinweise zu dem GFR von 33,45, Cystatin C von 2,73 und Kreatinin von 2,1 geben. Erlauben solche Einzelwerte -schon vor der Einnahme der PK-Medikamente gemessen- eine Aussage über die grundsätzliche Einordnung der Nierentätigkeit? Von welchen Faktoren werden die Werte bestimmt? Können sie verbessert werden? Wenn ja, wie?

Meine erste Vermutung deutet auf die langjährige unkontrollierte Einnahme der Herzmedikamente hin, auch weil sich mein Mann seit Jahrzehnten überwiegend gesund ernährt, keinen Alkohol trinkt und tierische Lebensmittel seit mehr als 30 Jahren meidet. Und ja, vor Gericht wird sicher auch Gift verspritzt, welches verarbeitet werden muss, dies aber überwiegend in verbaler Form, wenngleich in der Vergangenheit so manche Kollegen und auch Richter in unserem Bezirk schon mit einer Kugel niedergestreckt wurden (dies ist bedauerlicher Weise kein böser Scherz). (Nebenbei erzählt steigerte sich die letztgenannte Gefahr erheblich, als ich den Bereich der Strafverteidigung mit meinen liebgewonnen, im Umgang zumeist harmlosen Straftätern einschränkte und mich mehr und mehr den hochemotionalen Familienverfahren, insbesondere den Kindschaftsverfahren zuwandte. Heute muss ich täglich damit rechnen, dass mir ein aufgebrachtes Elternteil, welches sich in einem Ausnahmezustand befindet, nicht nur lauthals die Pest an den Hals wünscht).

Vorsorglich haben wir daher gestern einen Termin beim ehemaligen Kardiologen im Krankenhaus vereinbart, den wir bitten wollen, seinen nierenärztlichen Kollegen hinzuzuziehen, um gegebenenfalls die Gesamtsituation meines Mannes mit etwaigen Risiken aus deren Sicht einzuschätzen. Dieser Termin kann -ebenfalls wegen Ostern- erst am 26. April 2022 stattfinden. Meine Geduld darf damit wieder einmal geübt werden.

Letztlich werden die Ärzte eine individuelle Prognose unter Abwägung der Nutzen/Schaden/Abwägung zu treffen haben (Beispiele in der Dissertation der Frau Svenja Reinhardt, Seiten 58ff und 62ff). Dazu erscheinen unter Einwirkung der Therapie wesentliche Veränderungen der Nierenfunktionsparameter jedenfalls kurzfristig als nicht signifikant
(wie vor, Seite 62 mit Hinweis auf Rahbar, K., et al., Response and Tolerability of a Single Dose of 177LuPSMA-617 in Patients with Metastatic Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer: A Multicenter Retrospective Analysis. J Nucl Med, 2016. 57(9): p. 1334-8).

Ob und gegebenenfalls welcher Arzt bereit sein wird, uns eine Behandlung anzubieten, wird sich zeigen. Dabei mag auch die Dosis das Gift ausmachen. So könnte die Dosis eines Zyklus 177Lu-PSMA617 mit 6 GBq niedriger als die eines Zyklus 177Lu-DOTATATE mit 7,4 GBq ausgewählt werden (wie vor, Seite 63 mit Hinweis auf Bergsma, H., et al., Nephrotoxicity after PRRT with (177)Lu-DOTAoctreotate. European Journal of Nuclear Medicine and Molecular Imaging, 2016. 43: p. 1802-1811). Auch gibt es schon Ansätze zur prophylaktischen Vorsorge mittels des PSMA-Inhibitors 2-(Phosphonomethyl)pentane-1,5-dioic-acid (2-PMPA), der die Radionuklidaufnahme in das Nierenparenchym größtenteils verhindern konnte (wie vor, Seite 63 mit weiteren Nachweisen).

In einer Phase-II-Studie haben Wissenschaftler schließlich die Therapie im Vergleich mit dem etablierten Medikament Cabazitaxel (Chemotherapie) getestet und vielfältige Vorteile der Lu177 nachgewiesen. Da ich nicht den Zugang zu allen offiziellen wissenschaftlichen Datenbanken habe, verweise ich an dieser Stelle der Einfachheit halber auf die mit Google erreichbare Fundstelle

https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...=prostatakrebs

Das größte Hindernis dürfte es nun sein, möglichst auf Grundlage der Leistungen der (privaten) Krankenversicherung Ärzte zu finden, die nach gründlicher Abwägung persönlicher Risikofaktoren meines Mannes sich anschließend nicht allzu eng an die Leitlinien gebunden sehen und einen individuellen Heilversuch wagen.

zu 2.:
Meine Grundüberlegungen zur frühzeitigen genetischen Testung, insbesondere auch mit Blick auf einen PARP-Inhibitor (z.B. Olaparib) kennt ihr schon.

Das Bedürfnis zur Aufklärung und Erlangung von Informationen wird geteilt beispielsweise von Frau Dr. Kelly Shanahan, selbst Ärztin und Patientin mit metastasiertem Brustkrebs aus Kalifornien, welche wichtige Aspekte zur Testung meines Erachtens zutreffend auf den Punkt bringt:Für uns Patienten ist jede Information über unseren Tumor wichtig  heute und in Zukunft. Deshalb sollten wir keine Chance auslassen, diese zu generieren. Auch wenn sie uns
                                                    heute nichts bringen, können sie in Zukunft wichtig sein. Schließlich gibt es immer neue Medikamente und neue Therapieansätze, die dann plötzlich relevant werden könnten.
                                                    Außerdem muss die Forschung weitergehen. Auch dafür brauchen wir diese Tumorinformationen. Zudem kann die Bestimmung der Tumoreigenschaften bei Patientinnen helfen,
                                                    passende klinische Studien zu finden  
 oder -wie bei uns- gegebenenfalls auch noch die Chance zum Erhalt eines bestimmten Medikamentes (Olaparib) eröffnen.


Im Nachtrag sind mir noch einige interessante Aufarbeitungen zu den Pro- und Contra-Argumenten hinsichtlich genetischer Testungen aufgefallen, die geeignet sind, eine eigene Entscheidung zu finden

https://media.spital-limmattal.ch/fi...ologie_s24.pdf

https://prostatakrebs-lps.de/die-bra...etische-tests/

https://mammamia-online.de/brustkreb...mic-profiling/

wie auch praktisch relevant, die Zulassung eines Bluttests, den FoundationOne Liquid CDx-Test, durch die US Food and Drug Administration(FDA) für die Verwendung speziell als Begleitdiagnostikum mit Olaparib.

https://prostatakrebs-lps.de/liquid-...fuer-olaparib/

Die Food and Drug Administration stellt äußerst strenge Anforderungen. Regelmäßig liegen diese weit höher als in Europa beziehungsweise Deutschland. Ob ein solcher Test in Deutschland zulassungspflichtig ist, möchte ich nicht weiter prüfen, er besitzt jedenfalls die Europäische Zertifizierung (CE - IVD) und wirbt damit, in etwa 14 Tagen die vier Hauptklassen genetischer Veränderungen in >300 krebsrelevanten Genen plus MSI, bTMB und Tumorfraktion zuverlässig analysieren zu können

https://www.foundationmedicine.de/de...es/liquid.html

Ein solcher Test könnte damit die von mir gewünschte Aktualität bei vermuteten frischen Zellveränderungen ohne Qualen einer Biopsie liefern. Dadurch könnten dann gegebenenfalls auch spätere Mutationen identifiziert und festgestellt werden, wie sich der Tumor entwickelt.

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sollte man sich mit Blick auf die nur einmal unproblematisch zu erlangende Leistung der Krankenkasse zuvor überlegen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt man die Informationen haben möchte.
 Es besteht wohl die Möglichkeit, dass die Kosten sowohl von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse übernommen beziehungsweise von der privaten Krankenversicherung zumindest 1x erstattet werden

http://www.molekularpathologie-suedbayern.de/f1.html

Bei Wiederholungen wird es wegen der derzeit (noch) hohen Kosten wohl besonderer Begründungen bedürfen. Auch soll sich die Erstattung auf den Bereich der ambulanten Versorgung beschränken, wobei dies dann keine Rolle spielt, wenn -wie wohl in der Uniklinik Köln- eigene Labore in einer Klinik die Leistungen erbringen können.

Mit diesem Wissen möchte ich nun abwarten, ob, wen und was uns Dr. Arsov am 22. April 2022 hinsichtlich der Genanalysen anbieten wird.

Die Zeit werde ich nutzen und mir nun beispielsweise die Alternativen zu Olaparib, die Mittel Rucaparib, Talazoparib und Niraparib, wie die Hintergründe zur Niereninsuffizienz und deren Werte näher anschauen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus den weiterhin schlaflosen Nächten
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,




> Doch könnte sich aus ärztlicher Sicht unser Wunsch als schwierig erweisen, wenn die Bewertung der Ärzte dazu führt, dass sie den am 14.3.2022 bei meinem Mann festgestellten Laborwert des GFR von nur 33,45, Cystatin C von 2,73 bei einem Kreatinin-Wert von 2,1 als zu riskant einstufen.


Zur Niereninsuffizienz kann hier nur allgemein Stellung genommen werden.
Kreatinin und Filtrationsrate entsprechen dem Stadium 3.




> *Chronische Niereninsuffizienz  Stadium 3*
> 
> Im Niereninsuffizienz-Stadium 3 beträgt die GFR zwischen 30 und 59 Milliliter pro Minute. Die Filterfunktion der Nieren ist nun soweit verringert, dass die Blutwerte von Kreatinin und Harnstoff ansteigen. Mediziner sprechen auch vom Stadium der kompensierten Retention. Das bedeutet, dass harnpflichtige Substanzen nicht mehr vollständig, aber noch in ausreichendem Maße ausgeschieden werden.


Der Artikel hier https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten...zienz/stadien/
gibt einen groben Überblick.

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

*Silvia,*
was Du uns hier bietest ist der klassische Werdegang eines sehr aufgeklärten und nach Erkenntnis suchenden Menschen, das kann nie schlecht sein! Mache mal so weiter.

Trotzdem vielleicht ein paar Anmerkungen, die ich natürlich subjektiv und aus meiner Sichtweise formuliere.

Die Dreifache Erstbehandlung eines erheblich metastasierten PCA-Patienten mit einem GnRH-Antagonisten, einem zweitlinien ADT-Medikament wie Abi, Enza, Apa oder Daro UND einer Docetaxel Chemo ist heute die Standardvorgehensweise, wenn der Patient fit und bereit ist, die nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen zu stemmen. Ich persönlich würde Docetaxel gegen Cabazitaxel (Jevtana®) tauschen, aber sonst wäre das auch mein Vorschlag. Ihr wollt davon abweichen. OK, aber bitte nicht versuchen das als gleichwertig oder sogar überlegen zu verbiegen (Nachrationalisierung)!

Wann der optimale Zeitpunkt für eine PSMA-basierte Radioligandentherapie wäre, ist unklar. Es wird tüchtig geforscht, aber auch viel von interessierten Kreisen gepusht! Die Rationale bei der PSMA-RLT geht davon aus, dass es zwei Entwicklungen bei Prostatakrebs gibt:

Zu Beginn sind die Zellen noch irgendwie Prostata verwandt, und es wird relativ wenig PSMA exprimiert. Eine PSMA-RLT hat nur eingeschränkt Wirkung.Zum Ende hin ist die Entartung derart hoch, dass die Zellen mehr und mehr von Lipidstoffwechsel auf Zuckerstoffwechsel umstellen. Damit geht auch die PSMA Expression verloren. Die PSMA-RLT killt die PSMA exprimierenden Zellen, der PSA Wert sinkt, aber der Turmor wird sofort von den hochmalignen PSMA-negativen Zellen gefüllt (Repopulation).Der optimale Zeitpunkt für die PSMA-RLT liegt also irgendwo dazwischen. Momentan wird der Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz incl. Wirkungsverlust der ersten Zweitlinien-ADT als Zeitpunkt der Wahl angesehen. 

Zur Gen-Analyse, da wird auch viel geforscht. Sinn macht so eine Analyse natürlich nur, wenn sich daraus Therapieoptionen ergeben. Leider wissen wir bei vielen Mutationen noch nicht, ob sie Ursache oder Wirkung des Großen-Ganzens sind. 
Dazu sei Dir eine *aktuelle Studie von Slootbeek und Kollegen* zur Lektüre empfohlen. Was sich da ganz zuversichtlich anhört:

_SCHLUSSFOLGERUNG: 
Die Empfehlung für eine Genetisch abgestimmte Therapien (GMT) wird bei fast der Hälfte der Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs erreicht, und bei diesen Patienten kann in etwa 40% mit einem dauerhaften Ansprechen gerechnet werden. 
Diese Daten würden die routinemäßige Überweisung ausgewählter PCa-Patienten an MTBs rechtfertigen.
_ 
Wird dann bei genauer Betrachtung wieder etwas eingefangen:

_Highest PSA declines were seen for platinum-based chemotherapies.  Minimal differences were seen in objective response rates between therapies (PARPi, 37.8%; PD-L1i, 44.2%; platinum-based chemotherapies, 50%)._

So eine Platin-Chemo ist natürlich auch eine anstrengende Angelegenheit, die der Zeitgeist heute eigentlich verbietet. Früher, also so zu meiner Zeit vor 15 Jahren war es absolut hip De-Novo metastasierten Patienten mit einer Dreifachen-ADT + Doppelchemo (Docetaxel + Carboplatin) zu behandeln (aka Leibowitz Protokoll). 

Was die Nieren angeht, da hat Winfried schon kompetent Auskunft gegeben. Bei einem CREA Wert von >2 würde ich vorsichtig mit Chemo sein, aber PSMA-RLT sollte klappen. Die Nieren freuen sich übrigens über Brennnesseln. Ich nehme die Kapsel, denn der Tee ist bäh!

----------


## Advo024

Danke dir, Winfried, damit haben wir eine gute allgemeine Übersicht zur Niereninsuffizienz, die wir neben der Herzinsuffizienz und den schlechten Leberwerten nicht aus den Augen verlieren wollen. Der Termin am 26.3.2022 wird dann hoffentlich die notwendigen individuellen Beurteilungen offenlegen.

Und auch dir Andi (LowRoad) danke ich sehr und nehme deinen Hinweis zur Nachrationalisierung ernst und gerne mit auf den Weg. Zutreffend ist, dass ich versuche, mit Studien, einer Doktorarbeit und Argumenten zu belegen, weshalb wir zu unserer Entscheidung gelangen, schon jetzt die Möglichkeiten einer Radionuklidtherapie und/oder nach Gentestung auch Olaparib in Anspruch zu nehmen und damit sowohl die Leitlinien wie den präferierten Vorschlag unseres Arztes, es zunächst bei der ADT (Trenantone) plus Apatulamid zu belassen, zumindest abseits der Leitlinien zu ergänzen.

Damit gerate ich wohlwissend in den Bereich von Erklärungsversuchen und Rechtfertigungen, derer es nicht bedürfte, gäbe es bereits einen hinreichend klaren, eindeutigen Niederschlag in den Leitlinien. Allerdings hatte ich dies erkannt und ausdrücklich auch um eine Diskussion gebeten. Mir geht es hier schließlich nicht darum, einen Prozess zu gewinnen, Recht zu behalten, sondern letztlich auf breiter Grundlage, unter Einbeziehung von Gegenargumenten unsere bisherige Entscheidung auf Schwächen zu überprüfen und etwaige Denkfehler offenzulegen.

Erhofft und gewünscht habe ich mir die Sicht eines Advocatus Diaboli, der als Fürsprecher der Gegenseite, der klassischen Empfehlungen, deren Standpunkt einnimmt. Das hast du, Andi, ausführlich und ausgezeichnet gemacht und dies sogar noch mit deinem persönlichen Vorschlag zum Tausch von Docetaxel gegen Cabazitaxel ergänzt, was den Ergebnissen der Tropic- und Card- Studien entspricht. Das wissen wir sehr zu schätzen und danken dir dafür.

Hiernach darf ich als Konsens festhalten:

Wir haben bei meinem Mann eine Hochrisiko-Situation, die mehr als ein Minimalprogramm erfordert. Der Vorschlag des Urologen von ADT (Trenantone) plus Apatulamid bedarf der Ergänzung.

Eine solche Ergänzung, die ein, zwei Chemo-Medikamente oder eine Platin-Chemo einsetzen würde, setzt voraus, dass der Patient dazu fit genug ist, zumindest mit Blick auch auf dessen Organleistungen eine solche Prozedur überstehen kann. Dies aber ist vorrangig weder eine Frage des individuellen Willens eines Patienten, die er mit besonderen Anstrengungen beeinflussen könnte, noch eine solche des Zeitgeistes. Mein Mann erwartet mit Sicherheit keinen Schonwaschgang, bei dem er nicht nass wird. Er möchte nur überleben, dies aber auch unter einer gegebenfalls harten Therapie. Will ich unserem Urologen nicht jede sachorientierte Empfehlung absprechen, so sieht er die gesundheitlichen Voraussetzungen für eine Chemo bei meinem Mann derzeit schlicht nicht für gegeben (wörtlich: Warten wir einmal ab, ob Sie später fit genug sein werden, um ).

Dies entspricht aus meiner Sicht leider nicht nur den Labor-Werten, sondern spiegelt sich wider auch in der zunehmenden Schwächung meines Mannes. Ihm fällt es von Tag zu Tag schwerer, morgens aufzustehen und den Tag zu überstehen.

Damit bleibt für uns die Frage, reicht es, wie vorgeschlagen, erst einmal mit einer Ergänzung zu warten, bis eine Besserung eintritt (oder auch nicht), oder aber schon heute zumindest das zu tun, was Organ schonender als mit einer Chemo machbar ist und damit in die Nähe einer wünschenswerten Triple- oder Quadruple-Therapie zu gelangen. Sei es mit einer Gabe von zusätzlich Olaparib nach Gentest (Profound-Studie) oder/und einer Radionuklidtherapie (Vision- und TheraP-Studien).

Und ja, damit stellt sich auch die Frage des richtigen Handlungszeitpunktes.

Ausgangspunkt ist der hohe PSA-Wert von über 700 vor 3 Wochen. Ob und wie weit er unter Einsatz des Bicalumid und später des Trenantone nach nur 1- 2 Wochen schon gesunken ist, wissen wir noch nicht. Dazu steht morgen eine Blutabnahme beim Hausarzt, auch zur Bestimmung der übrigen Werte, an.

Jedenfalls sehen wir uns schon lange nicht mehr in der Situation des Beginns der Entwicklung, bei der die Tumorzellen noch denen der gesunden Prostatazellen verwandt erscheinen. Veränderungen haben -mit oder ohne BRCA1/2 Mutationen- stattgefunden. Ohne medikamentösen Eingriff stieg der PSA-Wert innerhalb weniger Tage von 679 auf 703,49 steil weiter an. Ein zum Ende hin stattfindender Lipidstoffwechsel auf Zuckerstoffwechsel scheint zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedenfalls bei einem Großteil der Tumorzellen noch nicht eingesetzt zu haben. Die insoweit vorhandenen Tumorzellen exprimierten schließlich noch reichlich PSA. Ob es daneben schon jetzt bereits PSMA-negative, kastrationsresistente Zellen gibt, wissen wir nicht. Ebenso wenig, ob und welche Mutationen schon vorliegen oder noch stattfinden.

Was könnte nun dafürsprechen, tatenlos abzuwarten, bis alle Tumorzellen sich nach und nach weiter verändert haben und kastrationsresistent geworden sind? Dafür konnte ich bislang in der Literatur keinen Denkansatz finden.

Vielmehr scheint mir hier die Henne (klassische Behandlung aufgrund der richtungsgebenden Leitlinien) vor dem Ei (einem frühen Einsatz, der möglicher Weise auch von von interessierten Kreisen gepusht wird) zu stehen, da häufig erst zu einem späten Zeitpunkt, wenn die Patienten nahezu austherapiert sind, jedenfalls trotz Einsatz von Taxanen und den neuen *Lutaminen Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten ist, der Einsatz der Radionuklidtherapie oder gengetestet Olaparib zum Einsatz kommt.

Andi, ich möchte dich, gerade in dem Wissen, welch undankbare Aufgabe dir als Advocatus Diaboli zukommt, herzlich bitten, mir aus meinem aufrichtigem Interesse weiterführende Literatur zum bevorzugten Zeitpunkt der Radionuklidtherapie und/oder Olaparib an die Hand zu geben. Gerne möchte ich weiter verstehen und rationalisieren.

Und hab auch Dank für deinen besonderen Tipp mit den Brennnesseln. Den Tee lehnt mein Mann seit langem wegen angeblicher Kontraindikation aufgrund seiner Herz- und nun auch Niereninsuffizienz ab. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur eine Ausrede für auch sein ausgeprägtes Bäh. Da werde ich noch nachhaken und gegebenenfalls Kapseln zum Einsatz bringen.

Mit herzlichem Dank
Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

Silvia,

mir erscheint der Ansatz eures Urologen, es zunächst bei einer Zweierkombination ohne Chemo zu belassen, vernünftig. Auch LowRoads Argument, dass für eine Lu177 Therapie jetzt vielleicht gar nicht der optimale Moment ist, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Der hohe PSA spricht gegen eine so weitgehende Entartung, dass Trenantone und Apatulamid jetzt keine ausreichende Wirkung entfalten würden. Ich jedenfalls hätte an eurer Stelle bedenken vor einer weiteren Schädigung von Herz, Nieren oder Leber infolge einer Chemo, die alle eventuellen Vorteile einer Dreierkombination für das krebsspezifische Überleben zunichte macht.

Vielleicht bessert sich ja der Gesamtzustand unter der Hormontherapie soweit, dass dein Mann eine Chemo besser wegsteckt. Ich würde es nicht überstürzen. 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

Karl,

ich danke dir für deine freundliche Rückmeldung und teile deine Auffassung, wonach eine weitere Schädigung von Herz, Nieren oder Leber riskant erscheint und zu vermeiden gilt. Vor Aufnahme einer Therapie wollen wir daher auch die fächerübergreifende Meinung beim damaligen Kardiologen unter Mitwirkung eines Nephrologen und gegebenenfalls weiterer Ärzte einholen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne noch ein Missverständnis ausräumen. Die hier in Rede stehenden Therapien sollen gerade als mildere Alternativen zu einer Chemo, die derzeit aus organischen Gründen (noch) nicht in Betracht kommt, gegebenenfalls Anwendung finden. Dazu habe ich mich schon damit beschäftigt, ob es unter Anwendung der Lu177 zu einer Verschlechterung der Nierentätigkeit kommen könnte, was wohl ehr nicht der Fall ist (jedenfalls nicht signifikant erscheint).

Ja, und die Hoffnung, dass sich der Gesamtzustand unter der Hormontherapie bessern könnte, wäre sicher dann tragender, wenn dieser krebsbedingt wäre. Dazu befürchte ich allerdings eine Komorbidität, also das gleichzeitige Vorliegen der weiteren Erkrankungen mit anderen Ursachen, die sich allenfalls wechselseitig beeinflussen.

Letztlich hast du sicher Recht, dass wir nichts überstürzen sollten und möchte hinzufügen, aber alles unternehmen, was uns den Wert der Alternativen sicherer beurteilen und den Zeitpunkt deren Einsatzes besser bestimmen lässt.

Mit den besten Wünschen nach Südamerika
Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

Silvia,
ich nehme schon viel zu oft hier die Rolle des Spielverderbers aus der Spassbremsenecke ein, als dass ich das auch noch ausbauen möchte.

Du hast den Vortrag von Prof. Amsberg, den Rudi rumgeschickt hat, ja auch gesehen, das ist schon recht fundiert. Ergänzend noch ein Vortrag von Ihr, *den ich vor ein paar Monaten rumgeschick*t hatte. Mist, sehe gerade, dass er nicht mehr verfügbar ist!
 Vielleicht wäre sie auch eine Konsultation wert?

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Andi,


Wann der optimale Zeitpunkt für eine PSMA-basierte Radioligandentherapie wäre, ist unklar. Es wird tüchtig geforscht, aber auch viel von interessierten Kreisen gepusht! Die Rationale bei der PSMA-RLT geht davon aus, dass es zwei Entwicklungen bei Prostatakrebs gibt:


Zu Beginn sind die Zellen noch irgendwie Prostata verwandt, und es wird relativ wenig PSMA exprimiert. Eine PSMA-RLT hat nur eingeschränkt Wirkung.

*Die Frage stellt sich, was heißt zu  Beginn:

Bei mir zum Beispiel, von Anfang an durchzogen mit Metastasen, wurde auch von Anfang an viel PSMA exprimiert, Leider habe ich aufgrund meines damaligen Nichtwissens diesen Beginn versäumt und bekam massive weitere Probleme.

* 
Zum Ende hin ist die Entartung derart hoch, dass die Zellen mehr und mehr von Lipidstoffwechsel auf Zuckerstoffwechsel umstellen. Damit geht auch die PSMA Expression verloren. Die PSMA-RLT killt die PSMA exprimierenden Zellen, der PSA Wert sinkt, aber der Tumor wird sofort von den hochmalignen PSMA-negativen Zellen gefüllt (Repopulation).


*Neue Frage: was heißt zum Ende hin:

Nach 4 Zyklen Lutetium Therapie scheinen die Zellen nichts umgestellt zu haben, die Exprimierung ist immer noch stark. Bisher scheint also die RLT die PSMA exprimierenden Zellen noch in Ruhe zu lassen. Wann dies sich umkehrt  ???
oder überhaupt ??? , laß ich mal so stehen. Um den PSA Wert außen vor zu lassen, Bildgebung PSMA Pet Ct und FDG Pet Ct 
( lassen wir bitte die Diskussion über die Kosten diesmal )*



Der optimale Zeitpunkt für die PSMA-RLT liegt also irgendwo dazwischen. Momentan wird der Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz incl. Wirkungsverlust der ersten Zweitlinien-ADT als Zeitpunkt der Wahlangesehen.

*Ich denke, den optimalen Zeitpunkt kennt man genauso wenig, wie es bei der Chemotherapie der Fall ist, auch wenn es nun oder seit längerem ja durch unterstützte Studien heißt   early 

Neue Frage: 

Wann ist der Zeitpunkt einer Kastrationsresistenz incl. Wirkungsverlust der ersten Zweitlinien ADT denn gegeben

Muß der Wirkungsverlust 100 % sein , oder ist es hilfreich, wenn die Medikamente doch noch eine gewisse gute Wirkung zeigen
Hier brachten  Gespräche mit Ärzten nur ein Kopfschütteln hervor , also keine genauen Auskünfte.

An einer weiterführenden Literatur bin ich natürlich auch immer interessiert Andi

*Gruß Reiner

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Silvia,
ein paar Infos noch.

zu den Blutwerten bei RLT :

Meine Erfahrung  in der Klinik bei vorgeschädigten Patienten: 
ganz wichtig scheint der Hämoglobin Wert zu sein , Kreatininwert unter ca. 1,6
es wurde zusätzlich eine Nierenszintigraphie angefertigt um den Ablauf etc. festzustellen.
gegengesteuert wurde mit Bluttransfusionen oder auch Infusionen für die Nieren, 
genaue Blutanalyse der übrigen Werte.

zu dem BRCA Gentest :

Dauer, war nicht so eilig bei mir ca. 8 Wochen
keine Mutation vorhanden, insgesamt gesehen, eben doch nur geringe prozentuale Erscheinungen

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen um den größtmöglichen Erfolg zu erreichen.

lieber Gruß Reiner

----------


## Advo024

Ja, Andi, nachdem ich den Vortrag gehört hatte, kam mir als erstes in den Sinn, den Kontakt dorthin aufzunehmen. Schließlich hat sie mich darin bestärkt, mit meinen Überlegungen nicht völlig danebenzuliegen.


Und Reiner, auch mir stellen sich deine weitergehenden Fragen. Ob, wann und von wem sich diese beantworten lassen, erscheint fraglich.

Gemäß den Feststellungen zum frühen Einsatz möglichst vielfältiger Therapien beim fortgeschrittenen PK in Hochrisikosituationen -unabhängig vom Vorliegen einer Kastrationsresistenz- liegt mir nahe zu vermuten: Je früher desto besser. Dies gilt jedenfalls für die Chemo. Warum sollte dies dann bei der Lu 177, die nachgewiesene Vorteile gegenüber der Chemo mit Cabazitaxel aufweist, anders sein?

Beide Therapien bergen vermutlich -wie andere Therapien auch- die latente Gefahr späterer weiterer Mutationen/Entartungen mit denen die Krebszellen sich dem Angriff zu entziehen suchen und ihr Überleben mit immer neuen Reparaturmechanismen absichern wollen. Nicht nur die bildgebenden Verfahren, sondern auch wiederholte genetische Blutuntersuchungen, könnten jeweils Auskunft geben, wenn man denn weiß, wonach zu suchen ist. Dabei bedarf es dann nicht des vollen Spektrums zur Bestimmung eines umfassenden genetischen Status, sondern gezielter Einzeluntersuchungen.

Schließlich halte ich es für riskant, erst den Wirkungsverlust der ADT in Kombi mit *Lutaminen sehenden Auges abzuwarten, wenn es zuvor schon Hinweise auf genetische Veränderungen gibt, denen gegebenenfalls mit Olaparib beigekommen werden kann, um der Dynamik fortlaufender Überlebens- und Reparatur- Funktionen der Krebszellen Einhalt zu gebieten.

Vielen Dank Reiner auch für deine konkreten Angaben zu den rechtzeitigen Gegenmaßnahmen bei vorgeschädigten Patienten. Erste Anhaltspunkte zur Einschätzung werden uns die Ergebnisse der morgigen Blutabnahmen dann in der nächsten Woche geben.

Und dein vermitteltes Wissen um die Dauer des Gentests kann meine Ungeduld hoffentlich rechtzeitig in Zaum halten.

Deine lieben Wünsche möchte ich schließlich gerne in gleicher Weise an dich zurückgeben. Wir alle werden immer wieder Entscheidungen zu treffen haben, deren Erfolg sich dann erst in der Nachschau erweisen wird.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Frank1958

Ich möchte euch allen meine Bewunderung aussprechen. Eure Beiträge helfen selbst mir als stillen , selbst betroffenen, Leser . Ich wünsche Euch allen alles Gute und bleibt so rege im Forum. Das hat schon vielen sehr geholfen, da bin ich mir sicher. Auch Deinem Mann  und Dir Silvia alles Gute für die kommende manchmal auch schwere Zeit. Gruß Frank

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Frank,

ich danke dir sehr für deine lieben Wünsche und Grüße. Es ist wohltuend zu wissen, mit dir und allen anderen Betroffenen hier verbunden zu sein. Dies wird uns auch in schweren Zeiten tragen.

Mit den besten Wünschen auch für dich
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

gestern haben wir die neuen Laborergebnisse erhalten, die im Wesentlichen mit Blick auf die Nierenwerte erhoben wurden, aber auch den PSA-Wert enthielt. Aktuell hat sich der PSA-Wert unter der bisherigen erst kurz angelaufenen Therapie (Trenantone ab dem 30.3. mit derzeit noch Bicalutamid ab dem 24.3. kurz vor dem anstehenden Wechsel auf Apalutamid am 22.4.) von zuletzt

703,49 
vor der Therapie bereits nach einer guten Woche -Blutabnahme Freitag, 8. 4.- reduziert auf
676,00. 
Bevor ich dieses Ergebnis nun unkritisch feiere, möchte ich es aus meiner Sicht relativieren.

Ja, das Fallen des PSA-Wertes nach Einsatz des Trenantone ist sicherlich gut mit Blick auf eine damit künftig erwartete Senkung der Tumorlast und zeigt das Ansprechen auf die eingeleitete Therapie an. 
Das exponentielle Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes ist gestoppt, er befindet sich nun im Fall. Ja, es macht Hoffnung, dass auch der Primärtumor sich im weiteren Verlauf der Therapie so weit zurückbildet, dass die Konturen der Prostata wieder erkennbar werden könnten (und später vielleicht sogar darüber nachgedacht werden mag, die Prostata mittels Bestrahlung oder OP zu entfernen). Und ja, was das Wichtigste ist, es gibt uns die Rückmeldung, dass die Medikamente zur ADT derzeit noch die Zeit des Überlebens verlängern können.

Und nun haltet mich bitte nicht für undankbar. Das bin ich nicht und erkenne die enormen Leistungen zur Entwicklung immer neuer Therapien, Medikamente und Anwendung durch die Ärzte hoch an. Aber 

Nein, das Absenken des PSA-Wertes besagt nichts mit Blick auf die Abwendung der bedrohlichen Situation mit deren Hochrisiko-Faktoren. Sowohl der Primärtumor, der schon weit über die ursprünglichen Grenzen der Prostata hinausgewachsen ist, wie auch die Metastasen mögen sich erwartungsgemäß im Verlauf der ADT zurückbilden. Kuriert wird ein Tumor damit bekanntermaßen nicht. Er kann so bestenfalls eine längere oder kürzere Zeit (über Monate, mit Glück auch Jahre) unter der ADT in Schach gehalten werden, zumeist wird indessen über kurz oder lang ein weiteres Eingreifen mit Chemotherapien notwendig.

Nur dann, wenn es so wäre, dass es eine gradlinige Fortentwicklung vom einen ins andere Zellstadium gäbe, die alle Tumorzellen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt durchlaufen, könnte das Absenken des PSA-Wertes vielleicht als erster Erfolg zur Abwendung der bedrohlichen Situation gewertet werden. Tatsächlich aber besagt das Absenken des PSA-Wertes nicht mehr, als dass es eine recht hohe Anzahl von Tumorzellen gibt, die (noch) keine Resistenz entwickelt und sich nicht schon weit von einer gesunden Zelle verändert haben, die also noch auf die Hormontherapie ansprechen.

Was aber ist mit den Zellen, die sich bereits weiter verändert haben, die sich einer Erfassung über den PSA-Wert bereits entzogen haben oder dies künftig noch werden?
  Selbst mit einem PSA-Wert von Null, gibt es Betroffene, die Metastasen haben, die mit einem C-11-PET/CT erkannt werden können. Diese Aufnahmen sind ausgesprochen wichtig, da sie zeigen, dass Prostatakrebsmetastasen trotz eines PSA-Werts von Null auftreten können :http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf
Seiten 9ff 
Die Zellen verschiedener Tumor Geschwülste entwickeln sich nicht gleichartig synchron, nicht einmal diejenigen innerhalb der gleichen Geschwulst. Vor allem im fortgeschrittenen Stadium entwickeln sie sich immer mehr heterogen, so dass nicht alle gleichen Mutationen in allen Krebszellen vorhanden sind.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf
Seite 3

Schon ohne die Stoffe von außen wirkender Therapien verändern sich die Zellen also ständig, es kommt zu vielfältigen Funktionsstörungen, Reparaturversuchen mit etwaigen Mutationen. Werden die Tumorzellen nun auch noch angegriffen, werden sie sich diesem Angriff früher oder später zu entziehen suchen, es bilden sich genetisch weiter veränderte, resistente Tumorzellen, die sich verbreiten. Solche entwickeln sich dann unter dem Radar einer PSA-Beobachtung weiter und vergrößern ihre genetische Diversität und zumeist auch Aggressivität.

Die Aussagekraft des PSA-Wertes reduziert sich immer mehr.
  Vor allem während der Behandlung mit einem der neuartigen ADT-Medikamente (für uns ab Freitag Apatulamid) werden sich künftig keine stichhaltigen Aussagen über das Tumorgeschehen mittels PSA-Werte mehr machen lassen .

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf
Seite 11 
Damit stellen sich mir die drängenden Fragen:


Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen neben der Verfolgung der PSA-Werte? Wie lassen sich die unter dem Radar der PSA-Werte stattfindenden Entwicklungen frühzeitig erkennen?Wie lässt sich die unheilvolle Entwicklung von Mutationen stoppen? Gibt es Möglichkeiten, die lebensverkürzende Entfaltung des PKs in eine solche einer chronischen, aber nicht absehbar letalen Erkrankung zu überführen, so dass die Betroffenen mit aber nicht an dem PK versterben?

zu 1.a. Umfassende genomische Untersuchungen, die sich nicht auf das Auffinden bekannter Mutationen wie BRCA 1 und 2 beschränken, reichen weiter und können beispielsweise auch Auskunft über den PK und dessen Aggressivität geben. Durch die weitreichende Untersuchung werden Informationen über die Aktivität und Funktion von Genen offenbart, welche z.B. Einfluss auf Erkrankung haben. Werden bestimmte Tumormutationen nachgewiesen, so ist damit gegebenenfalls auch der Weg einer neuen Therapie mit PARP-Inhibitoren eröffnet, der das Leben für Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom verlängern kann.
Meine Hoffnungen auf die genetischen Tests, von denen ich schon berichtet habe, stoßen an ihre Grenzen, weil auch bei umfassenden Tests mit >300 genetischen Veränderungen letztlich nur gefunden werden kann, wonach gesucht wird. Gesucht werden kann aber nur nach den genetischen Veränderungen, die heute schon bekannt sind, wie beispielsweise die allgemeinen, seit Jahren auftauchenden Veränderungen der Gene BRCA 1 und 2 auch bei Frauen. Es bleibt derweil das weite Feld der noch unbekannten allgemeinen Mutationen, erst recht das der individuellen Reaktionen auf Funktionsstörungen einer Zelle unentdeckt. Klar, stünden uns unbeschränkte Forschungsgelder zur Verfügung, käme mir schnell die Idee, die Zellproben meines Mannes an universitäre Forschungsinstitute zur weiteren individuellen Bestimmung und Analyse weitergehender Mutationen zu geben. Da wir uns damit außerhalb aller finanziellen Möglichkeit bewegen (ein ganzes Forschungsteam mit deren Gehältern und Labormitteln über mehrere Jahre zu bezahlen), ist dies keine in Betracht kommende Option.

Lässt sich allerdings heute (noch) keine der schon bekannten Mutationen nachweisen, kann durch regelmäßige Wiederholungen der Tests später auf diesem Weg noch nachermittelt werden, um dann gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine aktuelle Entwicklung der Tumore -auch mit dann neu entdeckten allgemeinen Genmutationen- zu erhalten.

b. Es bleiben damit vorrangig die bildgebenden Verfahren mit ihren visuellen Nachteilen. Unabhängig von der sich immer weiter verbessernden Leistungsstärke neuerer Geräte kann nur das gesehen werden, was sich in einer abbildbaren, erfassbaren Größe befindet. Einzelne, kleine Tumorzellen bleiben damit für uns lange Zeit noch unsichtbar, was sich je nach Alter des Betroffenen, der Aggressivität eines Tumors wie dessen Verdopplungszeit nicht einmal in einer Verkürzung der Lebenszeit bemerkbar machen muss.Wichtig dürfte es hiernach sein, in regelmäßigen Abständen bildgebende Kontrollen durchzuführen, um solche, unter dem Radar der PSA-Werte möglicherweise stattfindenden Entwicklungen früh zu entdecken und gezielt dagegen vorgehen zu können (z.B. mit der Bestrahlung einer Knochenmetastase). Auch in diesem Bereich setzt sich die Anwendung kombinierter Verfahren durch. Die Treffsicherheit zur Entdeckung von Metastasen kann durch den ausgewählten Einsatz von C-11-PET/CT, PSMA-PET/CT, mpMRT, CT und Knochenszintigraphie signifikant erhöht werden. Die verschiedenen Verfahren werden auch miteinander kombiniert angewendet

https://www.uniklinikum-dresden.de/d...ct-und-pet-mrt 
zu 2.Zumeist werden vor den reinen Palliativmaßnahmen in der Regel noch diverse Chemotherapien eingeleitet. Zum einen scheinen die Organe meines Mannes derzeit nicht in der Lage, eine dieser Prozedur zu verkraften. Zum anderen kuriert auch eine Chemo den Krebs nicht, es bleiben vielmehr auch hierunter zumeist resistente Tumorzellen zurück beziehungsweise entwickeln sich fort, die ebenfalls ihre genetische Diversität vergrößern und im Verlauf zu neuen Tumor-Geschwülsten führen können.

Diese Ausgangssituation sollte meines Erachtens indessen nun nicht dazu führen, allein hoffend auf eine möglichst lange Wirksamkeit der ADT die bedrohliche Situation der bereits vorliegenden und fortschreitende Metastasierungen abwartend hinzunehmen.Erst dann, wenn der Körper schon von zahlreichen (mutierten) Tumorzellen überschwemmt ist, folgen dann regelmäßig die palliativen Methoden -wie die Lu177-, die bei einem früheren Einsatz studiengemäß zumindest eine Mehrzeit des qualifizierten Überlebens verschaffen könnte. Wie ihr wisst, sind wir trotz der bedenklichen Herz- und Niereninsuffizienz um eine solche Radioliganden-Therapie bemüht, weil diese in den Nebenwirkungen im Vergleich zur Chemo nachgewiesen milder ist und wir mit einer im Wachsen befindlichen Meinung der Ärzte glauben, weitere Standbeine neben den hormonbasierten Therapien könnten aufgrund der derzeitigen Studienlage -schon früh eingesetzt- zu einer wesentlichen Verlängerung der Zeit des qualifizierten Überlebens führen.

Für viele Patienten steht nach heutigem Stand der Einsatz der Radioliganden-Therapie erst am Ende der Möglichkeiten. Hiernach gelten die Betroffenen dann als austherapiert.

Diese absehbare Entwicklung möchte ich so nicht tatenlos sehenden Auges hinnehmen.

Auf lange Sicht sollte auch im Fall einer de novo, high risk, high volume-Situation mit vorhandenen Metastasen angestrebt werden, die Tumore aktiv anzugehen und möglichst zu entfernen, um zumindest die Gesamttumorlast zu reduzieren. Dazu führt Dr. Kwon, welcher gar einen kurativen Ansatz verfolgt, den ich mit Blick auf eine vollständige Heilung -zumindest in unserer Situation- so nicht teile, aus:
  Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass jedes Tal eine Chance ist, den Krebs kurativ zu behandeln. Wird dies nicht versucht, so ist es eine vertane Chance für eine mögliche Heilung des Patienten. Sowohl Patienten als auch Mediziner sollten landesweit versuchen, diese Situationen für eine kurative Behandlung zu nutzen  " (mit nachfolgendem eindrucksvollem Beispiel eines Patienten mit Eingangs-PSA von 25.000 ng/ml und beängstigender Tumorlast mehrerer Tumore, der bereits Leberversagen, Nierenversagen hatte und nicht mehr essen konnte).

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf
Seite 18
Vor einer in Betracht zu ziehenden Entfernung diverser Tumore bedarf es im Fall einer de novo, high risk, high volume Situation mit zahlreichen Metastasen meines Erachtens eines Zwischenschrittes, der zunächst den Primärtumor auf ein operierbares Maß zurückdrängt und die Zahl der Metastasen einschränkt, um diese dann sinnvoll einzeln behandeln zu können. Denn aus der Sicht der Untersuchungen des Dr. Kwon handelt es sich namentlich um die Fälle einer begrenzten Tumorausbreitung, einer sogenannten Oligometastasierung. Oligometastasierung beschreibt ein Stadium zwischen einer begrenzten Tumorerkrankung und einer ausgedehnten Metastasierung. Die Oligometastasierung ist dabei als Vorhandensein von drei bis fünf Metastasen in einem bis zwei Organsystemen definiert. Nun kann aber nie sicher bestimmt werden, ob und welche Anzahl an Tumoren bereits im Dunkeln heranwachsen und damit auch in den Fällen des Dr. Kwon schon verborgen vorlagen, wie dieser in den Einzelfällen auch beschreibt. Mithin kann meines Erachtens die Grundüberlegung auch im Fall einer schon festgestellten Zahl darüberhinausgehender Metastasen einen Weg weisen, zumindest mit dem Ziel einer Verlängerung der qualifizierten Lebenszeit und nicht einer Heilung.
Ziel auf dem Weg dahin kann es aus meiner Sicht -neben der ADT kombiniert mit einer Radioliganden-Therapie- zunächst sein, die Neubildung weiterer Metastasen zu verhindern und dazuschon früh die Reparaturfunktionen der Tumorzellen zu unterbrechen und so durch PARP-Inhibitoren wie Olaparib u.a. deren Zelltod herbeizuführen bevor es zu neuen, noch unbekannten Mutationen mit neuen Metastasen kommt und der Krebs überhand nimmt.
Da Olaparib nur bei einem Teil der schon bekannten Mutationen zum Einsatz kommt (HRR-Mutationen), besteht aufgrund der Zulassungsbegrenzungen eine Chance von 1530% zuvor mittels Gentests die geforderten allgemein bekannten Mutationen bei meinem Mann oder anderen Patienten nachzuweisen.

Erforderlich sind die Gentests -worauf Georg zu Recht immer wieder hinweist- dann aber zumindest sowohl hinsichtlich vererbter wie auch im Verlauf des Lebens erworbener Mutationen (Keimbahntest und somatische Überprüfung).

Prinzipiell kann eine BRCA-Mutation bereits in der Keimbahn vorliegen (erblich) und ist dann in allen Körperzellen durch einen darauf beschränkten Bluttest nachweisbar. Ist eine vollständige aktuelle Keimbahnanalyse, etwa anhand einer Blutprobe geplant, müssen Ärzte Betroffene entsprechend des deutschen Gendiagnostikgesetzes zunächst aufklären.

Eine BRCA-Mutation kann indessen auch erst im Laufe des Lebens in einzelnen Zellen entstehen, etwa im Rahmen der Tumorentwicklung. Für die Gensequenzierung von Tumorgewebe, welches zumeist durch die Stanzproben vorliegt, ist eine genetische Beratung der Patienten nicht erforderlich. Sie bezieht sich auf den Zellstatus zum Zeitpunkt der Entnahme und besagt nichts über das aktuelle Geschehen, weder des Primärtumors noch in den Metastasen.Die Anwendung von PARP-Inhibitoren haben eine lange Tradition und konnten ihre Wirksamkeit zur evidenten Lebensverlängerung schon seit vielen Jahren auch bei anderen Krebsarten nachweisen. Die Zeit, bevor der Prostatakrebs die Chance hat, sich weiter mutierend auszubreiten, kann signifikant verlängert werden. Nach Studienlage verbessert Olaparib auch erheblich die Zeit bis zur Schmerzprogression.

Neben Olaparib (PROpel-Studie) wurde bislang die beschleunigte Genehmigung für Rucaparib (TRITON2-Studie; Ariel3-Studie) erteilt und dieses bei BRCA-Mutationen eingeschränkt freigegeben.

Vergleichbar vielversprechende Ergebnisse zeigten sich für die weiteren -in Europa noch nicht zur Zulassung stehenden- Parphemmer wie Talazoparib bei DDR-Mutationen (TALAPRO-1-und 2 Studie) und Niraparib bei BRCA-Mutationen (MAGNITUDE-Studie; GALAHAD-Studie).

Sollte hier im Forum jemand Kenntnis von einer noch offenen Studie zu einem PARP-Inhibitor beim metastasierten fortgeschrittenen PK haben, würde ich mich über einen solchen Hinweis freuen. Bislang konnte ich nur Nachbeobachtungen aber keine laufenden Rekrutierungen zu neuen Studien finden.

Bislang scheinen sich die allgemeinen Nebenwirkungen bei allen PARP-Inhibitoren in Grenzen zu halten und erreichen bei weitem nicht solche einer Chemo. Am häufigsten wurde Anämie und Fatigue beobachtet.

Allerdings sieht es so aus, dass sowohl Olaparib wie Rucaparib bei einer Niereninsuffizienz ähnlich problematisch sein können wie bei einer Chemo. Auch hierzu wäre es in der Situation meines Mannes förderlich, die Nierentätigkeit im Vorfeld erheblich zu verbessern. Ob und wie das gelingen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Allgemein sollen Pflanzen wie Artischocke, Petersilie, Brennnessel, Löwenzahn, Birkenblätter und Mariendistel Leber sowie auch Nieren stärken und so die Ausleitung von Giftstoffen ankurbeln.

Nachdem sich gestern die Leberwerte nahezu wieder im grünen Bereich zeigten, konzentrieren wir uns nun auf das Nierenproblem. Auf Nachfrage teilte unser -auch naturheilkundlicher- Hausarzt die Auffassung unserer Tochter als gut, wonach der Einsatz von Kräutern eine Verbesserung bringen könnte. Er segnete insbesondere die Verwendung einer fertigen Kräutermischung für Pferde mit Ackerschachtelhalm, Birkenblättern, Brennnesseln, Goldrute, Klebkraut, Löwenzahn, Mariendistelsamen und Walnussblättern ab. Diese Mischung könnten wir als Tee zubereitet nutzen. Selbst die Verwendung eines reinen Brennnesseltees -wie von Andi (LowRoad) empfohlen-, könne nicht schaden, sondern unterstützend wirken.

Gleichwohl müssen wir auch die Leberwerte weiter im Blick halten. Talazoparib soll schon bei moderaten, Olaparib, Rucaparib und Talazoparib erst bei schweren Leberfunktionsstörungen vermieden werden.

Unabhängig von den individuellen Belastungen meines Mannes überzeugt das Ergebnis der PARPis. Die Tumorzellen werden vermehrt in den Zelltod getrieben und die Resistenzentstehung wird verhindert. Wir hoffen daher auf den genetischen Nachweis einer der erforderlichen Mutationen und wollen die Zeit nutzen, eine zeitnahe Verbesserung der Nierenfunktion zu erreichen und dann möglichst zeitnah die angestrebte Radioliganden-Therapie aufnehmen und die Voraussetzungen auch für den Einsatz eines PARPis verbessern.

Letztlich glaube ich, dass aufgrund der vorstehend benannten Studien zumindest im Bereich des de novo diagnostizierten, fortgeschrittenen, hochriskanten, metastasierten PK alsbald ein Paradigmenwechsel stattfinden wird. Die noch übliche Art des gestuften Vorgehens mit dem Belassen von Pfeilen im Köcher wird meines Erachtens abgelöst von einer Art der Behandlung, die schon früh zahlreiche Therapien miteinander kombiniert, um die bedrohliche Situation einzugrenzen. Betrachtet man dies mit Andi (LowRoad) zumindest auch als eine Frage des Zeitgeistes, so wünsche ich mir bei den behandelnden Ärzten eine Rückkehr zu den Wurzeln der Therapieansätze, um deren Werte eines früh kombinierten Vorgehens mittels verschiedener Chemos mit den heute zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln neu zu entdecken, um mit den Worten des Dr. Kwon eine energische Behandlung einzuleiten und nicht erst step for step abzuwarten, was jeweils geschieht.

Vollständig unterstreichen möchte ich daher die Auffassung des Dr. Kwon, wonach unter anderem: 

die neuen Behandlungsmethoden und Medikamente energisch kombiniert eingesetzt werden sollten, um bessere Behandlungserfolge zu erzielen,die irrationale Besessenheit aufzugeben sei, eine Pallativbehandlung nach der anderen durchzuführen, die für sich genommen keine Aussicht auf eine kurative Behandlung bieten, und die nur das unvermeidliche Versagen hinauszögern.

Als nächstes werde ich mir den Weg der verschiedenen Immuntherapien anschauen, um vielleicht auf diesem Weg zusätzlich eine Stärkung des Immunsystems zu erreichen. Denn gut dürfte auch jeder Ansatz sein, der dazu führt, dass sich der Körper selbst gegen die Krebszellen zur Wehr setzen kann. Leider ist unser Immunsystem im Kampf gegen den Krebs bekanntermaßen nicht immer erfolgreich, weil sich die Krebszellen auf vielfältige Weise der körpereigenen Immunabwehr entziehen. Dazu stellt sich mir dann die erste Frage, ob und gegebenenfalls wie sich das Immunsystem so trainieren lässt, dass die Krebszellen überhaupt als Bedrohung erkannt werden. Hierdurch könnte sich ein weiterer Behandlungsansatz ergeben.

In diesem Sinne möchte ich die Aufforderung zur Nutzung eines jeden Tages nun etwas abwandeln:

Carpe curationem! (Nutze die Behandlung!)
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Sivlia,




> Leider ist unser Immunsystem im Kampf gegen den Krebs bekanntermaßen nicht immer erfolgreich, weil sich die Krebszellen auf vielfältige Weise der körpereigenen Immunabwehr entziehen. Dazu stellt sich mir dann die erste Frage, ob und gegebenenfalls wie sich das Immunsystem so trainieren lässt, dass die Krebszellen überhaupt als Bedrohung erkannt werden.


Die seelische Balance ist - meiner Erfahrung nach - eine wesentliche Bedingung für eine Stärkung des Immunsystems. 

Winfried

----------


## Optimist1954

> ... Auch hierzu wäre es in der Situation meines Mannes förderlich, die Nierentätigkeit im Vorfeld erheblich zu verbessern. Ob und wie das gelingen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Allgemein sollen Pflanzen wie Artischocke, Petersilie, Brennnessel, Löwenzahn, Birkenblätter und Mariendistel Leber sowie auch Nieren stärken und so die Ausleitung von Giftstoffen ankurbeln. 
> Nachdem sich gestern die Leberwerte nahezu wieder im grünen Bereich zeigten, konzentrieren wir uns nun auf das Nierenproblem. Auf Nachfrage teilte unser -auch naturheilkundlicher- Hausarzt die Auffassung unserer Tochter als gut, wonach der Einsatz von Kräutern eine Verbesserung bringen könnte. Er segnete insbesondere die Verwendung einer fertigen Kräutermischung für Pferde mit Ackerschachtelhalm, Birkenblättern, Brennnesseln, Goldrute, Klebkraut, Löwenzahn, Mariendistelsamen und Walnussblättern ab. Diese Mischung könnten wir als Tee zubereitet nutzen. Selbst die Verwendung eines reinen Brennnesseltees -wie von Andi (LowRoad) empfohlen-, könne nicht schaden, sondern unterstützend wirken.....


Silvia,
ihr solltet die nachlassende Nierenleistung, aktuell habe ich Stadium 3 im Gedächtnis genauso ernst nehmen wie die Krebserkrankung. 
Brennesseltee kann, wie auch andere Entwässerungstees bei fortschreitender Niereninsufizienz schädlich sein. Brennesseln haben einen hohen Kaliumgehalt, der die Nieren bei ihrer Arbeit zusätzlich belastet.
Zu Brennesseltee und Entwässerungstees bei Nieren-/Herzinsuffizienz z. B. dieser Hinweis. 

https://www.test.de/medikamente/wirk...ssel-tee-w571/
*Gegenanzeigen*
  P_ersonen mit einer Herzinsuffizienz in fortgeschrittenem Stadium dürfen ihr Herz nicht dadurch zusätzlich belasten, dass es viel Flüssigkeit bewältigen muss. Für sie ist eine ﻿Durchspülungstherapie, wie sie mit diesem Tee denkbar ist, nicht geeignet. Das Gleiche gilt für Menschen mit deutlich eingeschränkter Nierenfunktion._*
*
---------------------
"Rosskuren", bei Pferdetee sei dieses Wort erlaubt, sind bei fortgeschrittener Niereninsuffizienz nicht hilfreich.
Wichtiger wäre ein baldiger Besuch beim Nephrologen, schneller geht es über die nephrologische Ambulanz einer Klinik.

Alles Gute
Franz

PS: Habe seit langer Zeit eine Betroffene mit Niereninsuffizienz und bald darauf folgender Dialysepflichtigkeit in der Familie.

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Winfried,

ja, das glaube ich auch und war gleichwohl irritiert, als unser Hausarzt ausdrücklich die Erörterung der Laborwerte als zweitrangig bezeichnete, mich zunächst stoppte und meinen Mann danach fragte, wie es ihm psychisch gehe. Damit hat unser Hausarzt insbesondere deshalb Recht, weil ich zuweilen die Bedeutung des seelischen Wohlbefindens bei meiner Suche nach messbaren Ergebnissen vernachlässige. Umso dankbarer bin ich, wenn auch du mich noch einmal darauf hinweist. Denn seelisch in der Balance zu bleiben, ist gerade in der derzeitigen Situation oft nicht leicht. Wir werden uns daher immer wieder aktiv bemühen müssen, die Dinge, die uns guttun zu fördern, während die Dinge, die belasten, abgebaut werden.


Hallo Franz,

ich danke dir, dass du uns rechtzeitig von der Durchführung der geplanten Rosskur abgehalten hast. Heute Morgen ist die Kräutermischung gekommen, die nun erst einmal im Schrank verschwindet. Hinsichtlich des Brennnesseltees hatte ich ähnliche Ergebnisse wie von dir berichtet gefunden und nun geglaubt, durch den Segen des Hausarztes darüber hinweggehen zu können.

Damit bleibt es nun doch beim Abwarten des Termins beim Kardiologen am 26.4., den wir ja bitten wollen, den krankenhauseigenen Nephrologen hinzuziehen. Damals bei der Herzbehandlung 2018 haben sich die Ärzte noch gut miteinander abgestimmt. Doch ist es immer schwierig, abzuwägen, welche Dinge im Vordergrund stehen sollten, da die Empfehlungen zur Verbesserung der Herzleistung kontraproduktiv zur Nierenleistung sein können, wie auch umgekehrt. Hinzukommen dann immer wieder auch schlechte Leberwerte, wie nun auch der PK, die eine jeweils weitere Empfehlungen anderer Art nach sich ziehen.

Damals hatte ich es irgendwann aufgegeben, auch unsere täglichen Lebensmittel nach der Höhe einzelner enthaltener Elemente wie beispielsweise Kalium auszuwählen. Dies war zu dem Zeitpunkt, als aus mir nicht mehr erinnerlichen Gründen der von uns geliebte Spargel drohte, vom Speisezettel zu verschwinden. Für uns haben wir dann entschieden, unsere bisherigen Lebensmittel weiterhin zu verwenden und alles in Maßen zu genießen.

Das Missliche ist immer wieder, dass der Vorteil der einen Sache sich in anderer Hinsicht negativ auswirken kann. Zwischenzeitlich sind wir so verunsichert, dass wir nicht einmal mehr wissen, ob der aktuelle hausärztliche Rat, viel, mindestens aber 2 Liter Wasser zu trinken, tatsächlich auch für meinen Mann gelten kann. Zumindest bei einem Kippen hin zur Dialyse gelten bekanntlich andere Regeln. Was im derzeitigen Stadium mit knapp noch 3 zu beachten ist, bleibt mir nebulös.

Leider musste ich schon bei meiner Mutter die Erfahrung machen, dass eine einseitige Behandlung zu einem tödlichen Multiorganversagen führte. Das ist derzeit meine größte Sorge. Die vielen gleichzeitigen Komorbiditäten lassen immer weniger Spielraum zu einem sinnvollen energischen Vorgehen in die eine oder andere Richtung, so sehr ich mir dies mit Blick auf den derzeit übermäßig bedrohlich erscheinenden PK auch wünsche und für richtig halte. Du hast aber natürlich Recht. Wir müssen auch die Niereninsuffienz und Herzinsuffizienz genauso ernst nehmen wie die Krebserkrankung.

Ich danke Euch beiden herzlich dafür, dass wir nun nicht den Blick für die Gesamtsituation verlieren.

Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

*Metastasierter Prostatakrebs ist nichts für Angsthasen aka. zu Tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben*

Silvia,
Franz ist hier der unermüdliche Warner wenn es um Nebenwirkungen der zur Diskussion stehenden Therapien geht  und das ist durchaus beachtenswert, aber halt auch nicht mehr! 

Wenn Komorbiditäten vorliegen ist das schlecht, bzw. mit einem schlechten Verlauf assoziiert. Rückblickend lässt sich auch sagen, dass sportlich-fitte Männer eher etwas vermehrt mit Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert werden, aber einen erkennbar besseren Verlauf haben. Grund sich Gedanken zu machen, ob man diese Komorbiditäten auch reduzieren könnte.

Sport, Bewegung, FittnessBrennessel hilft den NierenSilymarin der LeberMetformin bei hohen HbA1c WertenStatine bei Problemen mit CholesterinStrontium für die Knochenusw 

Aber wichtiger ist erstmal zu einer Prognose zu kommen, und da empfinde ich die Aussage meines Urologen vor vielen vielen Jahren noch immer relevant: Senkt sich der PSA Wert unter ADT auf so 0.1ng/ml, dann ist alles fein und man hat vielleicht 7-10 Jahre, ansonsten eher nicht. Betrifft natürlich denovo metastasierte Stadien.

Mein etwas hart klingendes Fazit wäre, dass man mit Sport&Co nicht bei Betroffenen kommen sollte, die die Kriterien für einen eher längeren Verlauf nicht erfüllen. Für die gilt dann eher ein supportives Management.

Silvia, schöne Ostern.

----------


## W.Rellok

Auch von mir an alle, die einen Osterwunsch in den richtigen Kontext stecken können, Frohe Ostern!

Und jetzt zu dir, liebe Silvia, die du für mich eine richtige Bereicherung bist.

Franz stimme ich voll zu:




> ---------------------
> "Rosskuren", bei Pferdetee sei dieses Wort erlaubt, sind bei fortgeschrittener Niereninsuffizienz nicht hilfreich.
> Wichtiger wäre ein baldiger Besuch beim Nephrologen, schneller geht es über die nephrologische Ambulanz einer Klinik.


Vitamine, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (NEM) und all die wichtigen Hinweise, die Andy uns aufschreibt, sind unbedingt wichtig. Zum Teil essentiell, wie zum Beispiel das Vitamin C für die Verhinderung von Skorbut (zit.n.Wikipedia)




> E54
> Askorbinsäuremangel
> Vitamin-C-Mangel
> Skorbut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der *Skorbut (veraltet auch Scharbock und Mundfäule) ist eine bei Menschen, Affen und Meerschweinchen auftretende[1]Vitaminmangelkrankheit, die bei anhaltendem Fehlen von Vitamin C in der Nahrung bei Menschen nach zwei bis vier Monaten auftritt und auch als (Vitamin) C-Avitaminosebezeichnet wurde. Bei Säuglingen wird die Erkrankung auch als Möller-Barlow-Krankheit oder Möller-Barlow-Syndrombezeichnet, nach Thomas Barlow (18451945) und Julius Otto Ludwig Möller (18191887).*


Es wäre aber abwegig, mehr vom Vitamin C zu konsumieren, als eben essentiell ist.

Bei jedem Besuch einer Apotheke staune ich über die Verkommenheit des armen, studierten Pharmazeuten. Er steht regelmäßig vor einer Wand von Schachteln mit Pillen und Flaschen und Salben und anderem Zeugs, die er in der ersten Reihe dem geneigten TV-beworbenem Kunden anzubieten hat. 

Dieser Kunde wird ja täglich in den besten Sendeminuten vor den Hauptnachrichten  der beitragsgesponserten Sender mit Reklame getriggert. Gegen Blähungen hilft dies, gegen Gelenkschmerzen hilft das. Und viel muss es sein, sonst hilft es nicht (Inhaltsstoffe suche ich oftmals vergebens, von der Dosierung mal abgesehen.)

Was ich sagen will, 



> Sport, Bewegung, FittnessBrennessel hilft den NierenSilymarin der LeberMetformin bei hohen HbA1c WertenStatine bei Problemen mit CholesterinStrontium für die Knochenusw


ist in Ordnung. Aber leider sind es keine Wirkstoffe, mit der man eine bösartige Krankheit verhindern bzw. heilen kann.

Und zu eurem Hausarzt. Er weiß vermutlich, dass er kein probates Mittel zur Hand hat, all die Probleme deines geplagten Ehemanns zu tilgen. Da setzt er zu Recht auf die Erfahrung, die Eure Tochter aus dem Umgang mit dem geliebten Pferd mitbringt.

Soweit ich bisher eure Familie kennenlernen konnte, die unfassbare Methodik des Fühlen und Erfahren ist euch zuteil.

Merkwürdig ist es schon. Im Zeitalter des Computerwissens glauben viele Menschen nicht mehr an den Lieben Gott - um so intensiver jedoch an andere Wunder.

Soweit meine

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Dank an Georg für seine unschätzbare Arbeit, die Übersetzung des Kollegen Kwon (#143)




> Was aber ist mit den Zellen, die sich bereits weiter verändert haben, die sich einer Erfassung über den PSA-Wert bereits entzogen haben oder dies künftig noch werden?
>   Selbst mit einem PSA-Wert von Null, gibt es Betroffene, die Metastasen haben, die mit einem C-11-PET/CT erkannt werden können. Diese Aufnahmen sind ausgesprochen wichtig, da sie zeigen, dass Prostatakrebsmetastasen trotz eines PSA-Werts von Null auftreten können :
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf
> 
> Seiten 9ff


Winfried

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Winfried,

vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung! Dr. Kwon hat Ende letzten Jahres noch drei neue Videos aufgenommen, in denen er sein Therapiekonzept für die verschiedenen Stadien der Erkrankung vorträgt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81iAzYV39Gw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2joD360_pI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEToOBuca1Q

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für deine Links.

- bei meinem ersten Kontakt mit Prostatacarcinom 1959 war ich 13 Jahre
- mein Großvater väterlicherseits starb mit 86 Jahren mit/an der Krankheit
- operiert hat ihn ein Studien-/Kriegskamerad meines Vaters
- ich weiß noch genau, es war die Höslklinik in München

Warum erzähl ich das alles? Weil bei gefühlt weit über 50 % der Ärzte immer noch das gleiche abläuft. 

Und heute muss der Patient informiert sein - und er muss fordern, die beste Diagnostik und Therapie zu bekommen (in Zeiten der Zeitenwende spielt Geld ja keine Rolle mehr)

Eine Frage an Silvia: hat dein Mann schon die Kraft, sich diese Videos anzuschauen?

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

heute drohte meine mühsam erworbene Zuversicht einer gewissen Ratlosigkeit zu weichen. Je mehr ich versuchte, einen energischen und zielstrebigen Weg zur Behandlung des PK zu finden, desto mehr Hürden schienen sich durch die diversen Komorbiditäten und meinem damit verbundenen Gedankenkarussell zu errichten. Kaum glaubte ich, einen Weg gefunden zu haben, versperrt sich dieser scheinbar wieder. Und sei dies auch nur betreffend den blöden Tee, der den Segen unseres Hausarztes fand, mich aber nachfolgend daran zweifeln ließ, was ich ihm und anderen Ärzten überhaupt noch glauben kann.

Mit etwas Distanz und geerdet durch eure Beiträge muss ich erkennen, dass kein Mediziner gleichermaßen alle Probleme wird lösen können. Jeder hat eben seinen speziellen fachlichen Blick oder weiß schlicht keinen alles abwägenden Rat zu geben, den es in der vorliegenden Situation vermutlich auch nicht geben kann. Ja, Winfried, all die Probleme meines Ehemanns gleich umfassend tilgen zu wollen, wäre ein zumindest ambitioniertes Vorhaben und gäbe uns wohl noch mehr Anlass zu Zweifeln ähnlich der Reaktion auf die vielfältigen Anpreisungen der Pharmazeuten.

Zuletzt konnte ich meine suchende Unruhe mit einer rationalen Herangehensweise und einer Versachlichung durch einen jeweiligen Beitrag im Forum beilegen. Dies auch, um den Betroffenen, die sich in einer ähnlichen Situation befinden, mit persönlichen Gedanken Anstöße zu vermitteln. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, wie schwer es sein kann, anhand des gleichermaßen hervorragenden wie umfangreichen Basiswissens, welches über diesen Namen längst hinausgewachsen ist, Informationen zusammenzutragen. Dann fällt es zum ersten Einstieg auch schon mal leichter, statt eigener Nachfragen, in den Beiträgen der anderen Betroffenen den einen oder anderen Hinweis zu finden und sich damit dann auf die weitere Suche ins Basiswissen zu begeben.

Und ja, Winfried, an dieser Stelle ist es unbedingt angezeigt, auch Georg nochmals wegen seiner zahlreichen unschätzbaren Aufarbeitungen zu danken. Erst recht, wenn er sich dann im Einzelfall auch immer wieder die Mühe macht, Betroffene mit einem speziellen Link betreffend deren Fragen den direkten Weg an die richtige Stelle des Basiswissens zu weisen. Als hätte ich es herbeigewünscht. Vielen Dank, Georg, nun auch dir direkt für die Links zu den weiteren Videos des Dr. Kwon, die ich mir gleich mit großem Interesse ansehen werde.

Meine Ruhe drohte mir verloren zu gehen, weil ich an meinen maßlosen Ansprüchen zu scheitern drohte. Phantome wollen sich schließlich nicht herbeirufen oder finden lassen. Mein leider immer wieder auftauchendes Streben nach Perfektion -hier einen Weg ohne Risiken zu finden- hat nun einen weiteren berechtigten Dämpfer erfahren. In der Rückschau scheint mir mein Streben äußerst unangebracht. Und ja Winfried, da hätte der Glaube an den Lieben Gott weitaus näher gelegen und wäre hilfreicher gewesen, erst recht mit Blick auf das anstehende Osterfest und der damit verbundenen Hoffnung.

Zudem habe ich aktuell allen Grund, Glaube und Hoffnung zu bewahren. Zumindest das exponentielle Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes ist gestoppt, mein Mann ist wieder den ganzen Tag aktiv, geht den Weg zum hiesigen Gericht wieder zu Fuß (insgesamt 7 Kilometer), kümmert sich mit Freude um die Planung des Osteressens, begleitet mich bei den Einkäufen hierzu, hört sich geduldig immer wieder meine neuen Theorien an, setzt sich detailliert damit auseinander, und ja, lieber Winfried, er schaut sich nun -tagüber- auch diverse Vorträge an und geht einzig noch frühzeitig um 21.00 Uhr schlafen. Selbst das Problem der Verdauungsschwäche scheint vorerst mit allerlei Hilfsstoffen gebannt. Wir verbringen immer mehr Zeit auch ohne belastende (Fremd-) Probleme, geben aufeinander acht, freuen uns über eine tägliche Sonnenpause, planen wöchentlich gemeinsame freie Tage ein, und doch nagte mein Zweifel.

Ähnliche Sorgen dürften viele von euch kennen. Wie ich weiß, ist mein Mann nicht der Einzige, der gleich mehrere gesundheitliche Baustellen zu bewältigen hat. Einmal hier im Forum ausgesprochen, lassen sich die meisten düsteren Wolken auch wieder vertreiben. An dieser Stelle daher nochmals meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an alle, die es gerade mit ihrer unterschiedlichen Sichtweise vermochten, meine einsetzende Krise rechtzeitig zu beenden.

Tatsächlich trifft es mit der auf den Punkt gebrachten Ansicht Andis (die in anderem Zusammenhang von meinem Mann hätte stammen können) zu, dass metastasierter Prostatakrebs einfach nichts für Angsthasen ist. Und ja, bitte, gerne möchte ich diese Diagnose mit der Einräumung meiner vorhandenen Schwäche doch lieber tauschen gegen einen harmlosen Schnupfen. Allein eine Tauschbörse habe ich bislang noch nicht gefunden.

Und Andi, ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich schon den Großteil deiner Hinweise, die du nun dankenswerter Weise noch einmal zusammengestellt hast, bereits aus verschiedenen Beiträgen zusammengesucht und möchte dir dafür danken. Denn das eine mit der anstehenden ärztlichen Abklärung dringend zu tun, heißt nicht, das andere hiernach zu lassen.

Leider bin ich auch nicht naiv genug, trotz prominenter Zurechnung daran zu glauben, dass Sport Mord ist und Gesundheit ohne eigenes Zutun erhalten beziehungsweise erworben werden kann. Mit deinen stählenden Gedanken hast du mich zumindest daran erinnert, dass mein Mann vor der Herzgeschichte auch noch die Strecken zu den umliegenden Landgerichten mit dem Fahrrad erledigte, sich dazu die schönsten Wege durch Wald und Wiese suchte und dafür Stunden der Fahrten gerne auch bei Wind und Wetter in Kauf nahm. Nun behaupten zu wollen, er habe sich im Leben nie sportlich betätigt und müsse dies auch im Alter nicht mehr erlernen, wäre damit gelogen. Eingedenk dieser Erinnerungen wollen wir morgen gemeinsam mit dem Fahrrad zu unserem Café fahren. Mal sehen, ob und was sich daraus künftig wieder entwickeln kann.

Und ja, Andi, der Tee schmeckt tatsächlich extrem bäh, wie ich gerade im Eigentest feststellen durfte.

Mit lieben (Oster-) Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Silvia entschuldige bitte, dass ich mich in Deinem Posting bei Georg für die Links zu Dr. Kwon bedanke. Vor allem Video Nr. 3 ist ja für mich und ganz sicher auch für Dich und Deinen Mann von großem Interesse. Für mich entscheidend war seine Frage nach der Einordnung der 177Lu-PSMA-PRLT. Er bezeichnet sie als Killer, aber kein Wundermittel und offensichtlich ist er auch noch nicht sicher, ob sie ganz zu Anfang, nach Chemo und Hormontherapie, oder erst am Schluss angewandt werden soll. Jedenfalls habe ich wohl mit meiner Reihenfolge bisher keinen allzu großen Fehler gemacht. Vielen Dank Georg.
Dir und Deinem Mann wünsche ich das richtige "Händchen" für die folgenden Schritte.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Georg,

auch ich kann dir gar nicht genug für die neuen Links danken. Diese unterstützen nicht nur viele meiner bisherigen Vorstellungen, sondern lassen mich auch maßlos über mich selbst ärgern, damals angesichts der vorgeblich so eindeutigen Situation und dem sofortigen Start der ADT sowie wegen der Terminskollusionen der verschiedenen Ärzte leichtfertig auf das bereits terminierte PSMA-PET-CT verzichtet zu haben. Dieses sollte nun gemäß deiner damaligen Anregung auch unter der begonnenen ADT zeitnah nachgeholt werden, um die Ausgangssituation erst einmal vollständig zu erfassen und sodann insbesondere mit Blick auf möglicherweise lauernde Gefahren bei sinkenden PSA-Werten während der ADT mit Apalutamid regelmäßig wiederholt werden.

Nachdem Dr. Kwon im 2. Video seine nichtmedizinische Klassifikation einer zonalen Einordnung ins Spiel brachte, habe ich mir die bisherigen Befunde nochmals genauer angesehen. Im Wesentlichen handelt es sich gemäß mpMRT neben der Ausbreitung des PK im Harnblasenboden, den Samenblasen und der Schutzhülle des Darms um Metastasen in den Beckenknochen, Lendenwirbeln und Lymphknoten, alle in der gleichen Zone. Sicher Metastasen frei sei die Leber.

Ungeklärt blieb aufgrund des Thorax-CTs (auf Wunsch von Dr. Arsov ausdrücklich bis hinauf zum ersten Halswirbel) vom Folgetag, wie es konkret in den weiteren Bereichen der Rippen, BWS und der Lunge aussieht. Zunächst schien es uns beruhigend, dass jedenfalls kein Schweizer Käse vorgefunden wurde, doch was soll das genau heißen? Im mir dazu allein vorliegenden Kurzbericht von Dr. Arsov finde ich ohne weitere Lokalisation und Mengenangabe nur den allgemeinen Hinweis:
  Diffuse ossäre Metastasen der BWS und Rippen. Deutliches Emphysem und beginnende Fibrose subpleural. Viele kleine postentzündliche Veränderungen bds. DD sind kleine Metastasen nicht auszuschließen. Die Rundherde sollten in 6 Monaten kontrolliert werden. Kein florides Infiltrat : 
Dies deckt sich mit den Angaben des Prof. Dr. Blondin gegenüber meinem Mann bei der Fertigung des CTs. Die Situation sei nicht so bedrohlich, dass ein Bruch drohe. Er erkenne in den Knochen und der Lunge kleine schwarze Punkte, bei denen es sich um Metastasen handeln könnte. In der Lunge fänden sich im Übrigen Erweiterungen in der Art einer Bronchitis.

Einen ausführlichen Bericht zum CT habe ich nicht, wobei ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass ein solcher noch an den ersten Urologen gegangen sein mag. Das werde ich im nächsten Termin am 22.4. bei Dr. Arsov klären, der seinen Kurzbericht auf Grundlage der Ergebnisse des Prof. Dr. Blondin wohl nicht auf dessen Zuruf fertigte.

Einer weiteren Aufklärung mittels der zunächst angedachten Skelettszintigraphie bedürfe es zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht.

Doch wie bitte soll ohne genaue Befunde ein tragendes Therapiekonzept gefunden werden? Es will mir einleuchten, aufgrund des hohen, steigenden PSA-Wertes mit der ADT unabhängig davon bereits zu beginnen. Doch weshalb soll nun 6 Monate damit gewartet werden, bis eine Kontrolle erfolgt und der genaue Status zur Ausbreitung des PK ermittelt wird?

Auch wenn es aus meiner derzeitigen Sicht des maximal möglichen Vorgehens schon zu Beginn der Therapie gegen den PK keine Rolle mehr spielt, muss dies doch aus der Sicht eines gestuften Vorgehens zur Reihenfolge erheblich erscheinen, insbesondere festzustellen, wogegen es denn überhaupt vorzugehen gilt, wann welche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen sind. Ansonsten kann meines Erachtens kein sinnvoller Vorschlag gemacht werden. Es fehlt an der Feststellung der dazu notwendigen erheblichen Tatsachen.

Für mich ist nun wesentlich, dass die fehlenden Statusfeststellungen möglichst bald nachgeholt werden. Nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass sich dann die Empfehlung des Dr. Arsov ändert beziehungsweise sich diese den meinen Vorstellungen zum baldigen Beginn einer LU 177 angleicht, sofern sich organisch nicht doch noch die Möglichkeiten einer Chemo eröffnen. Auch dann läge mir allerdings sowohl nach der Phase-II-Studie zum Vergleich von 117Lu-PSMA-617 versus Cabazitaxel bei metastasierendem, kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs wie auch nach der Phase-III-Studie VISION  die LU-Behandlung näher.

Hinsichtlich der grundlegenden Einordnungen von Dr. Kwon zur Gefährlichkeit und Aggressivität der Tumorzellen konnte ich im ergänzenden pathologischen Bericht noch finden die Aussagen zur

P504s, wonach die Tumorzellen im Gegensatz zu den tumorfreien Arealen eine positive Reaktion zeigen und zur
 A/CD56 die neuroendokrinen Antikörper alle durchgängig negativ reagieren,
 was beides gemäß den Darlegungen von Dr. Kwon als eher gut zu bewerten sein dürfte und in Kombination mit dem hohen PSA-Wert trotz hohem Gleason-Score von 9 (als Zeichen einer schlechten Prognose) gegen die Annahme eines sehr hässlichen; in hohem Maße bösartigen, hoch aggressiven Tumors sprechen sollte.

Und ja, Arnold, insbesondere aus der Sicht derer, die sich mit uns in einer ähnlichen Situation befinden, ist das 3. Video von besonderem Interesse. Auch mir ist der richtige Zeitpunkt noch nicht so ganz klar. Alleiniges Abwarten und der Einsatz am Ende, als reine Palliativmaßnahme, erscheint mir indessen bekanntlich keine Option. Es freut mich von Herzen, dass jedenfalls du mit deiner gewählten Reihenfolge bisher keinen allzu großen Fehler gemacht hast. Lässt du regelmäßige Kontrollen mittels weiterer PET-CTs machen (PSMA und oder C-11 oder andere)?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,



> Lässt du regelmäßige Kontrollen mittels weiterer PET-CTs machen (PSMA und oder C-11 oder andere)?


68Ga-PSMA-PET/CTs vor und nach den beiden Therapien 2018 insgesamt 4 mal, dann 2020 und 2021 je einmal. Für dieses Jahr überlege ich eine 89Zr-PSMA-PET/CT in Homburg zu machen. Zur Zeit lebe ich mit Pamorelin und Erleada ganz gut.
Euch alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

 der Beginn der Hormontherapie war schon richtig. Aber wenn man ergänzend den Metastasen mit Bestrahlung zu Leibe rücken will, braucht man ein PSMA PET/CT. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat der Arzt das wohl angeboten, aber dein Mann wollte sich auf das Knochenszinitgramm beschränken. Kurz nach der Diagnose trifft man solche Entscheidungen. Die Ärzte dagegen wollten nur mit Hormontherapie behandeln und brauchten daher das PSMA PET/CT nicht. Dr. Kwon ist mit der Therapie der Metastasen nicht Mainstream.

 Aber es ist ja noch nichts verloren. Man kann das PSMA PET/CT jetzt noch machen und oft zeigen sich dabei zu Beginn der Hormontherapie noch bessere Ergebnisse. Dr. Kwon äußert sich so, da Ende letzten Jahres in den USA ein PSMA PET/CT noch nicht allgemein zugelassen war.

 "...aus meiner derzeitigen Sicht des maximal möglichen Vorgehens schon zu Beginn der Therapie..." Vorsicht, mit einem maximal möglichen Vorgehen kann man dauerhafte Nebenwirkungen erzeugen ohne wirklich viel zu erreichen. Man will ja den Rest seines Lebens möglichst ohne große Nebenwirkungen verbringen. Also immer die Nebenwirkungen der Therapien im Blick haben und versuchen abzuschätzen wie lange dadurch der Tumor verzögert wird.  

 Ein PSMA PET/CT kann man wiederholen um die weitere Entwicklung festzustellen. Ich würde aber einen Abstand von mindestens sechs Monaten machen, es sei denn, durch die Lu177 Therapie sind kürzere Abstände sinnvoll.

 Georg

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Arnold,

das Erleada (Apalutamid) steht bei uns ab Freitag auf dem Plan. Statt Pamorelin (Triptorelin) findet bei uns als GnRH-Agonist Trenantone (Leuprolin) Anwendung.

Ob und welche Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen GnRH-Agonisten bestehen, weiß ich noch nicht. Doch ist ja immer die individuelle Situation maßgebend, die hier Berücksichtigung gefunden haben mag, nachdem sich bei dir Leuprolin als unwirksam erwiesen hatte. Hiernach ist es für uns beruhigend zu wissen, dass es immer noch alternative Mittel gibt, welche Wirkung zeigen können.

Zur Reihenfolge habe ich dich so verstanden, dass du zuerst mit der LU/AC -Behandlung begonnen hast und nun nachfolgend die Hormontherapie durchführst. Mit Blick auf die Sichtbarkeit der PK-Situation ein für mich logisch gutes Vorgehen. Bei meinem Mann könnte es nun umgekehrt erfolgen, wobei auch bei ihm nach nur wenigen Wochen der Hormontherapie vermutlich noch reichlich Sichtbarkeit des PKs vorhanden bleibt.

Damit hätten wir hier zwei Vergleichssituationen, die sich hoffentlich im individuellen Ergebnis nicht unterscheiden werden und die Unsicherheiten zur richtigen Reihenfolge unentschieden belassen könnte.


Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für deine Hinweise.

Der Termin zur PSMA-PET-CT ist zwar nicht an den Wünschen meines Mannes, sondern den bestehenden Termin-Kollisionen der Ärzte gescheitert, was nun aber auch keine Rolle mehr spielt. Das hätten wir schließlich mit etwas Nachdruck besser abstimmen lassen können. Nach unserer Vorstellung gab es indessen keinen Grund, dann auch noch auf das Knochenszintigramm zu verzichten. Der etwas wackelige Start zur Diagnose mag nun im Nachhinein korrigiert werden. Nachvollziehbar weist du darauf hin, dass insoweit noch nichts verloren, vielleicht sogar ein Vorteil entstanden ist.

Dass Dr. Kwon keine Mainstream-Linie vertritt, ist mir bewusst und sollte hier zu Recht noch einmal betont werden. Allerdings findet diese Richtung -mit verschiedenen Ansätzen zur dann gewählten Behandlung- immer mehr Verfechter. Was sich im Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Heidenreich zum Ende hin noch zart andeutet, im Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Bögemann sich dann konkretisiert, wird in den Vorträgen der Frau Prof. Dr. von Amsberg schon sehr viel deutlicher. Auch weisen zahlreiche der letzten Studien meines Erachtens in diese Richtung. Bis all dies dann aber auch Eingang in die Richtlinien findet, wird es vermutlich noch dauern. Bis dahin werden es individuelle Heilansätze bleiben, die als solche zu bewerten sind.

Das Problem etwaiger Nebenwirkungen verfolgt uns bekanntlich bei allen Behandlungsansätzen, selbst bei dem scheinbar so harmlosen Tee. Die Nebenwirkungen jeweils im Blick zu haben und den Nutzen mit den Nachteilen einer Behandlung abzuwägen, wird uns auch künftig nicht erspart bleiben. Doch, wie betont Andi in diesem Zusammenhang: zu Tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben.

Dein praktischer Hinweis zum Abstand von mindestens sechs Monaten für ein kontrollierendes PET/CT (sei es PSMA oder C-11 oder andere) gibt uns eine gute Orientierung.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,



> Ob und welche Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen GnRH-Agonisten bestehen, weiß ich noch nicht.




Studien dazu kann ich keine liefern. Weil ich Chemiker bin und lange im klinischen Labor gearbeitet habe, habe ich meinem Urologen einfach die untenstehende Tabelle gezeigt.

Das Original GnRH: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-Gly-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly
Leuprorelin: Pyr-*Pro*-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Leu-*Arg*-N-ethyl-L-prolinamid
*Goserelin*:* Pyr-*Glu*-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*Azgly
*Buserelin*:* Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*NH-Et*
Triptorelin: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Trp*-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly

Die Unterschiede zum Original sind fett hervorgehoben. Es ist unschwer zu erkennen, dass Triptorelin den geringsten Unterschied zum Original aufweist. Normalerweise hätte ich mich nach dem Versagen von Leuprorelin für Triptorelin (Pamorelin) entschieden. Ich fand aber einen Versuch mit Buserelin (Profact) interessant, weil Pamorelin normalerweise intramuskulär injiziert wird, Profact dagegen subkutan. Inzwischen bin ich bei Triptorelin (Pamorelin) gelandet und habe die erste Spritze 14.10.2021 problemlos in den Gluteus maximus rechts erhalten.

Hier eine kurze Erklärung:
Das Original GnRH besteht aus 10 Aminosäuren die in der genannten Reihenfolge miteinander verbunden sind. Dabei ist
Pyr = Pyroglutaminsäure
His = Histidin
Trp = Tryptophan
Ser = Serin
Tyr = Tyrosin
Gly = Glycin
Leu = Leucin
Arg = Arginin
Pro = Prolin
und nochmal Gly =Glycin aber mit einer Aminogruppe (NH2) dran.
Mir ist schon klar, dass das alles Chemie und nicht so einfach zu verstehen ist. Es geht aber darum Deinem Arzt zu zeigen, dass es Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen GnRH-Analoga gibt. Daher kann man von der Unwirksamkeit des einen nicht schließen, dass auch alle anderen unwirksam sind. Das war meine Botschaft an meinen Urologen. Erst hat er mir ja auch nicht geglaubt. Die Ergebnisse haben ihn dann aber überzeugt.
Ich hoffe, Du kannst Deinen Arzt ggf. auch Überzeugen.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Arnold,

deine Sicht als Chemiker und die damit verbundenen Gedanken hast du nachvollziehbar erläutert. Vielen Dank dafür! Das hilft für das Verständnis sehr. Zudem kann die Form der Verabreichung ein weiteres Merkmal bei der Auswahl sein. Sollte es darauf ankommen und es bei einem Urologen Zweifel geben, so mag ein Nachweis anhand deiner Aufarbeitung überzeugen.

Für alle Betroffenen könnte es noch wichtig sein, zu wissen:

Wie schnell hatte sich bei dir die Unwirksamkeit des Leuprorelins herausgestellt? Stieg das PSA oder fiel der Wert ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht weiter?

Mit bestem Dank für deine Geduld schon an dieser Stelle
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Da war ich zu voreilig.

Unter:

Mein Bericht: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=875

habe ich die Antworten gefunden.

----------


## Georg_

Silvia,

zu deinem längeren Beitrag #143 möchte ich ein paar Anmerkungen machen:

- dein Mann ist leider nicht oligometastasiert. Man sagt meist, der Patient ist oligometastasiert wenn er fünf oder weniger Metastasen hat. Viele Ärzte setzen die Grenze bei drei Metastasen. Dein Mann hat mehr Metastasen und ist damit polymetastasiert. Den Metastasen kann man daher nur mit einer Lu177 Therapie beikommen oder eben Hormontherapie in den verschiedenen Formen und Kombinationen. Am besten man ergänzt diese Hormontherapien mit einer Lu177 Therapie.

- es bringt wenig nach vielen Genmutationen zu suchen, wenn es für die Behandlung dieser Mutationen keine oder keine zugelassenen Medikamente gibt.

- du erwähnst die Nebenwirkungen Anämie und Fatigue bei Olaparib. Diese Nebenwirkungen sind nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen. Sie können einen sehr belasten.

- für Prostatakrebs gibt es in Europa noch keine wirksame Immuntherapie. Dieser Krebs gilt als "kalt" gegenüber Immuntherapien. Es gibt aber Studien, die Immuntherapien in Kombinationen mit anderen Therapien bei Prostatakrebs testen. Allerdings sind meist die Nebenwirkungen einer Immuntherapie mit denen einer Chemo zu vergleichen. Hier ein Beitrag von mir dazu: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...361#post104361

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für deine Beschäftigung mit meinem Beitrag. Diese hilft mir bei meiner Orientierung sehr weiter.

Und ja, du hast Recht, mein Mann ist bedauerlicher Weise nicht das, was manche Mediziner oligometastasiert nennen. In diesem Zusammenhang hatte ich nur laut darüber nachgedacht, ob dies in anderen Fällen tatsächlich angenommen werden kann. Ausgehend von den sichtbaren Befunden lässt sich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt eine beschränkte Anzahl an Metastasen zählen, die dann eine Zuordnung als oligometastasiert vornimmt. Nur, und da setzte meine Überlegung an, was ist mit den in vielen Fällen bereits heranwachsenden weiteren Metastasen, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Bildgebung noch nicht sichtbar sind? Das tückische ist doch, dass tatsächlich niemand weiß, wie viele noch unsichtbare Metastasen kleinerer Größe schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt vorliegen. Das bildgebend Sichtbare mag nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sein, so dass ich die Anzahl von 5 Metastasen kritisch sehe. Geht man davon aus, dass sich nicht alle Metastasen zeitgleich entwickeln und sichtbar werden, kann es nicht darauf ankommen, eine willkürliche Grenze von 5 bei der Zuordnung zu treffen.

Doch bleiben diese Überlegungen theoretisch. Wichtiger ist es mir, im Einzelfall gegebenenfalls zu schauen, ob nicht auch bei 6, 7 oder 8 Einzeltumoren, oder eben auch im Fall der schon sichtbaren Polymetastasierung, alles darangesetzt werden sollte, analog der vermeintlich vollständigen Beseitigung der Erkrankung in der einen oder anderen Weise zumindest eine frühe, weitgehende Reduzierung der Tumorlast anzustreben.

Der Unterschied bei der Zuordnung als oligometastasiert oder polymetastasiert dürfte meines Erachtens letztlich nur darin liegen, ob im einen oder anderen Fall das Ergebnis einer Heilung als Ziel gesetzt und erreicht werden kann. Dieses wird sich dann für eine versprochene Heilung der Oligometastasierten erst im Verlauf vieler Jahre bewahrheiten oder auch nicht.

Im Fall meines Mannes bin ich -obwohl meine Augenfarbe dies nahelegen könnte- nicht so blauäugig, die Möglichkeit einer Heilung in Betracht zu ziehen. Mit Blick auf eine Verlängerung der Lebenszeit freut und bestärkt es mich, nochmals auch deine Bestätigung zur angestrebten Lu177 Therapie in Kombination mit der Hormontherapie erhalten zu haben.

Und, da möchte ich dir unbedingt beipflichten, bringt es wenig, nach vielen Genmutationen zu suchen, wenn es für die Behandlung dieser Mutationen keine oder keine zugelassenen Medikamente gibt. Damit verbunden sein sollte, was die Beauftragung eines Forschungsteams spätestens an dieser Stelle deutlich ins Reich der Hypothesen verweist, die nachfolgende Entwicklung eines Medikamentes. Es bleibt allerdings die rasant fortschreitende allgemeine Forschung abzuwarten und vielleicht auch noch von meinem Mann zu erleben, die sicher nicht mit den heute bekannten PARPis ihr Ende findet.

Schließlich beschäftige ich mich bekanntlich zuweilen eher zu sehr angstvoll mit etwaigen Nebenwirkungen, als dass ich solche unterschätze oder vernachlässige. Aber gleichwohl nochmals Dank für deine sehr berechtigte Mahnung.

Ja, und noch mehr Dank für dein unermüdliches Bestreben zur Erkenntnisvermittlung, welches du auch hinsichtlich der Aufarbeitung zu den Immuntherapien bewerkstelligst hast. Dabei bin ich immer wieder beeindruckt, mit welch umfassenden Bereichen du dich beschäftigst, während ich nur einen Ausschnitt davon, ausgehend von der kleinen Situation der de novo, high risk, high volume Metastasierten vertiefend in den Blick nehme. Ohne ein Ergebnis vorwegnehmen zu wollen, möchte ich mich gerne auf Grundlage deiner beeindruckenden Aufarbeitung mit dem Thema der Immuntherapien näher beschäftigen und hiernach gegebenenfalls gerne in den weiteren Austausch gehen.

Hab also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank!
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,
liebe Mitleser,




> Hallo Georg,
> vielen Dank
> 
> Im Fall meines Mannes bin ich -obwohl meine Augenfarbe dies nahelegen könnte- nicht so blauäugig, die Möglichkeit einer Heilung in Betracht zu ziehen. Mit Blick auf eine Verlängerung der Lebenszeit freut und bestärkt es mich, nochmals auch deine Bestätigung zur angestrebten Lu177 Therapie in Kombination mit der Hormontherapie erhalten zu haben.
> 
> Und, da möchte ich dir unbedingt beipflichten, bringt es wenig, nach vielen Genmutationen zu suchen, wenn es für die Behandlung dieser Mutationen keine oder keine zugelassenen Medikamente gibt. 
> 
> Hab also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank!
> Silvia


- ich werde mich als Internist im Ruhestand nicht zu den Diagnostik- bzw. Therapieschritten äußern
- die Experten Georg, Martin, Bernhard, Andy und Adam und alle, die ich jetzt um diese Zeit vergessen habe, haben dir und deinem Mann Türen geöffnet.
- jetzt kommt es nicht auf wenige Tage drauf an
- nehmt Kontakt auf mit Heidenreich in Köln, evtl Maurer in Hamburg, Schostak in Magdeburg u.a.

Heute Abend, während der feierlichen Auferstehungsfeier in unserer Pfarrei - unser Pfarrer ist ein von vielen Krankheiten geplagter 70iger, der Mut und Hoffnung vermitteln kann - habe ich an den Pferdeunfall deiner Tochter gedacht. Das Pferd mag es gespürt haben, dass die Reiterin große Sorgen hat

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried, liebe Experten, liebe Mitbetroffenen und Mitleser,

ja, die Türen wurden geöffnet, Termine sind vereinbart, die Ziele und der Weg dahin geklärt und doch bleibt das Gefühl und Bedürfnis, das Unfassbare besser (be-) greifen zu wollen, Erkenntnisse im Austausch mit anderen hinzuzugewinnen, stets einen Schritt weiter vorherzusehen.

Denn leider mussten wir innerhalb weniger Tage die Erfahrung machen, dass nichts blieb von den theoretischen Chancen, es könne sich bei dem PSA-Wert um ein Kommataversehen gehandelt haben, es handele sich um eine gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata, es sei ein noch lokal begrenzter Tumor, dieser könne operabel sein, es bestehe die Chance einer Heilung, die Metastasierung könne lokal begrenzt sein, mein Mann könne mit, aber nicht an dem PK sterben, es handele sich um einen bösen Traum, aus dem es aufzuwachen gilt usw. Eine Hoffnung nach der anderen, einen Plan A, B, C nach dem anderen haben wir in weniger als einem Monat wieder begraben, ohne Möglichkeit, in diese fortgeschrittene Situation erst nach und nach hineinzuwachsen.

Hiernach ist es schwer geworden, nun in Gelassenheit mit Mut und Hoffnung abzuwarten, ob und gegebenenfalls, wie lange die aufgenommene Hormontherapie wirken mag, es besser sei, weitere und gegebenenfalls, welche andere Standbeine frühzeitig hinzuzufügen oder wie schnell wir uns mit der Situation der Kastrationsresistenz auseinandersetzen müssen, etwa wenn diese nicht erst nach einiger Zeit unter der Medikation auftreten sollte.

Auch glaube ich, dass der Austausch zu diesen Fragen nicht nur uns selbst betrifft und hilft. Wie ich nahezu täglich feststelle, gibt es stets erheblich mehr nicht registrierte, mitlesende Gäste als registrierte Benutzer. Von diesen sind die meisten an erster Hilfe, verschiedenen Therapien und fortgeschrittenem PK interessiert und können gegebenenfalls auch von meinen weiterführenden Fragen und Überlegungen profitieren.

Dass ich mich mit vielen Themen nicht mehr im Bereich der ersten Hilfe, die mir von den vielen Experten hier im Forum dankenswerter Weise bereits überobligatorisch zu Teil wurde, bewege, ist mir klar.

*Dazu hatte ich bereits einmal nachgefragt, ob ich überhaupt noch an dieser Stelle weiterschreiben oder gegebenenfalls jeweils neue Themen in den dazu betroffenen Bereichen eröffnen sollte.
* Da ich nichts Gegenteiliges hörte, hielt ich die Weiterführung an dieser Stelle für sinnvoll, auch wenn die Türen der ersten Hilfe längst geöffnet und überschritten wurden.

Eine andere Frage, Winfried, ist es, wie die Sorgen und Nöte unserer Tochter derzeit hinreichend aufgefangen werden können. Nun, als Erstmaßnahme haben wir auf altbewährte Strategien aus Kindheitstagen zurückgegriffen und gönnen ihr regelmäßige Exklusivzeiten, in denen sie mit ihren jeweiligen Anliegen im Mittelpunkt steht. Davon macht sie im Umgang mit mir täglich regen Gebrauch, was auch mir immer wieder guttut und mich häufig auf völlig andere Gedanken bringt. Heute geht sie zudem mit meinem Mann allein zu einem Osterbrunch, den die beiden bestimmt genießen werden, während ich mich so richtig ausschlafe. Deine uns freundlich zugwandten Gedanken haben mich zudem auf die Idee gebracht, heute Nachmittag mit in den Stall zu fahren, was ich sonst nur in Ausnahmefällen mache. Dazu möchte ich mich auch im Namen meiner Tochter bei dir bedanken.

Herzliche Grüße
Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

Silvia,

ich wünsche dir frohe Ostern und freue mich, dass dein Mann die Tage mit eurer Tochter beim Brunch genießen kann. Ich habe hier in Uyuni tatsächlich ein Lokal mit Frühstück gefunden, gibt es in Bolivien kaum.

Manche hier im Forum schreiben alles in einen Thread. Ich finde das eher mühsam, wie ein Buch ohne Kapitel. Mit einer Zusammenfassung der Krankheitsgeschichte im Profil oder auf myprostate.eu und Threads zu konkreten Fragestellungen bekommt man glaube ich bessere Antworten.

Herzliche Grüße
Karl

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Silvia,

ich rate unbedingt dazu, Eure Geschichte in einem Thread beieinander zu halten, besonders wenn Du andere Betroffene im Blick hast, die gegebenenfalls von Deinen weiterführenden Fragen und Überlegungen profitieren können.

Ein Profil mit der PCa-History kann irgendwann nützlich sein, wenn mal jemand einen kompakten Überblick sehen will. Unabdingbar wird das dann, wenn man seine Infos auf mehrere Threads verteilt, und richtig schwierig wird es, wenn Betroffene ihre Infos und Fragen auf mehrere Threads verteilen *und* kein Profil erstellen.

Dieser Thread könnte lang werden? Na, wenn man hofft, daß die Behandlungen greifen (und Du hier weiter schreibst) sollte man darauf hoffen, daß das einer der richtig langen Threads wird...

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Karl,

sehr gefreut haben mich deine lieben Grüße aus Südamerika und gerne wünsche ich dir neben einem frohen Osterfest noch möglichst viele Möglichkeiten, dein Frühstück in Bolivien zu genießen. Da mir die Stadt Uyuni nichts sagte, habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und mir dazu beeindruckende Bilder der scheinbar unendlichen Salzlandschaften und farbenfrohen Lagunen im Netz angesehen. Nun weiß ich etwas konkreter, um was du mit guten Gründen beneidet werden könntest. Mir reichen indessen diese anregenden Impressionen. Damit kann ich mich neidlos für dich freuen und dir noch eine gute Zeit dort wünschen.

Zu schreiben, ich hätte bereits ein schlechtes Gewissen, wäre eine Spur zu viel, aber tatsächlich ist die Erstellung einer Zusammenfassung der Krankheitsgeschichte meines Mannes im Profil beziehungsweise auf myprostate.eu schon ziemlich weit oben auf meiner langen To-do-Liste vorgerückt. Ich merke selbst, wie mühsam es ansonsten ist, die wesentlichen Grundinformationen im Blick zu halten.

Hallo Rastaman,

da wir uns angesichts der bescheidenen Ausgangssituation keine falschen Hoffnungen auf Heilung oder Wunder durch die möglichen Therapien machen, wünsche ich mir insoweit mit Blick auf ein möglichst langes Überleben meines Mannes mit dir, dass dies hier einer der richtig langen Threads wird. Das erste noch geringe Fallen das PSA-Wertes kann ein erster kleiner Schritt in diese Richtung sein. Die Werte -auch die des Testosterons- der nächsten Wochen werden uns fürs erste mehr Klarheit geben. Die nachzuholende Bildgebung mag dann die Gesamtsituation in ihrem konkreten Ausmaß erhellen.

Bis dahin sollten mich meine guten Vorsätze zur Erstellung einer Zusammenfassung der Krankheitsgeschichte meines Mannes nicht mehr belasten, sondern längst befreiend umgesetzt sein.


Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hallo Silvia,
> ich rate unbedingt dazu, Eure Geschichte in einem Thread beieinander zu halten, besonders wenn Du andere Betroffene im Blick hast, die gegebenenfalls von Deinen weiterführenden Fragen und Überlegungen profitieren können.


Lieber Rastaman, unvergessen die Beiträge von Briele, die beispielhaft uns teilnehmen ließ an ihren Erfahrungen mit der Krankheit. Und in ihrem Fall auch noch eine beglückende Weiterentwicklung möglich war.

Also ich bin froh über Silvias Thread. Von der Unkenntnis (im Fachjargon naiv) bis zur perfekten Darstellung einer Entscheidungsfindung. Und die Begleitung von Ralf, Georg und anderen bietet die Gewähr für Expertenwissen.

Lieber Rastaman, heute ist Ostermontag. Ich wünsche euch einen sonnigen Spaziergang!

Winfried

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Silvia,




> ich rate unbedingt dazu, Eure Geschichte in einem Thread beieinander zu halten,


um einen Überblick zu behalten wäre es sinnvoll den PCA Verlauf und das was gemacht wurde übersichtlich zu dokumentieren.
ich bin ja schon seit 2009 dabei, schau mal in mein Profil ,so hab ich das gemacht.
aber das macht jeder anders

schöne Ostern wünscht allen

lg
Adam

----------


## RolandHO

Adam, das ist wirklich vorbildlich und ein Ansporn auch für mich,
mein Profil entsprechend umzuarbeiten.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## KarlEmagne

Mit Suchfunktion, Benutzernahme, Themen vom Benutzer suchen kriegt man eine Übersicht zu den gestarteten Threads. Das ist so etwas wie die Erfindung des Inhaltsverzeichnisses für Internetforen, wenn die Threads nicht nur mit "Hallo, ich auch" betitelt sind  :Blinzeln:

----------


## urosport

Hi Silvia, wir haben alle unsere individuelle Krankheitsgeschichte aber manche Schilderungen, da findet man sich so wieder, das trifft mich immer, und gleichzeitig versöhnt es ich wieder ein bischen, weil der Ärger über die eigene Situation sich wieder relativiert: 
_"Denn leider mussten wir innerhalb weniger Tage die Erfahrung machen,  dass nichts blieb von den theoretischen Chancen, es könne sich bei dem  PSA-Wert um ein Kommataversehen gehandelt haben, es handele sich um eine  gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata, es sei ein noch lokal begrenzter  Tumor, dieser könne operabel sein, es bestehe die Chance einer Heilung,  die Metastasierung könne lokal begrenzt sein, mein Mann könne mit, aber  nicht an dem PK sterben, es handele sich um einen bösen Traum, aus dem  es aufzuwachen gilt usw. Eine Hoffnung nach der anderen, einen Plan A,  B, C nach dem anderen haben wir in weniger als einem Monat wieder  begraben, ohne Möglichkeit, in diese fortgeschrittene Situation erst  nach und nach hineinzuwachsen.

Hiernach ist es schwer geworden, nun in Gelassenheit mit Mut und  Hoffnung abzuwarten, ob und gegebenenfalls, wie lange die aufgenommene  Hormontherapie wirken mag, es besser sei, weitere und gegebenenfalls,  welche andere Standbeine frühzeitig hinzuzufügen oder wie schnell wir  uns mit der Situation der Kastrationsresistenz auseinandersetzen müssen,  etwa wenn diese nicht erst nach einiger Zeit unter der Medikation  auftreten sollte._"

Ich kann mich noch gut an meine Entscheidungsmatrix erinner, mit der ich zu Urologen nach der Biopsie hingefahren bin, und mein Zettel taugte dann nur noch als Schmierzettel, auf dem mir die Totaloperation aufgemalt wurde.

----------


## MartinWK

Liebe Silvia, Krankheit bedeutet nicht nur gefühlt sondern auch objektiv Kontrollverlust. Bei Krebs ist der durch Therapie kaum auszugleichen: Zellen sind bisher wenig verstandene Maschinen auf molekularer Ebene, und "entartete" Zellen sind noch weniger erforscht, denn jede Version ist anders. Der Körper bekämpft diese Zellen nicht automatisch (wie Viren, Bakterien, Pilze), denn Mutationen und epigenetische Veränderungen der Zelle sind tägliches Brot im Körper und ein Überlebensmerkmal (zur Anpassung). Daher gibt es nur grobe und gröbste "Hämmer" bei der Krebsbekämpfung und häufig unsaubere Stratifizierungen von Patienten aufgrund makroskopischer Merkmale ("Gleason", Staging TNM).

Es ist bewundernswert, wie rational du sich mit der Krankheit auseinandersetzt, und mit welcher Schärfe du die Schwachstellen darstellst. Ja, "Heilung" ist ein Schlagwort, Krebs ist eher eine chronische Krankheit, die Einteilung in palliativ und kurativ ist eher der Vereinfachung der Diagnosestellung geschuldet als den Fakten. Ebenso oligo- und polymetastatisch: dabei geht es auch noch um Besitzstände und die extreme Vorsicht der Masse der Ärzteschaft - ein neues Verfahren wird erstmal in seiner Anwendung auf Wenige beschränkt.

Es wurde eigentlich alles schon von Anderen geschrieben: abwarten auf PSA-Senkung, jetzt PSMA PET/CT machen und dann sehen, ob eine Ligandentherapie sinnvoll ist (egal ob oligo oder poly: es geht hier um eine fortgeschrittene lebensbedrohliche Erkrankung). Die Komorbidität kann Optionen blockieren, aber das ist keineswegs sicher.

----------


## Advo024

An alle, die bereits ihr Profil erstellt haben,

mit eueren so vorbildlichen Profilgestaltungen im Blick habe auch ich das für unsere Situation Wesentliche nun zusammengefasst. Allerdings konnte die von mir wohl überlegte Struktur mit deren Formatierungen bei der Einfügung nicht übernommen werden. Irgendwie ist für mich auch der nutzbare Teil im Formular beschränkt. Sei es so, der Inhalt ist schließlich unverändert geblieben.


@ Karl (urosport) und alle, die hin und wieder hadernd ihre Situation vergleichen

das ist das Befremdliche und Seltsame. Wir alle wissen, dass es für uns nicht darum gehen kann, Teile des Tumors oder einige Metastasen an den Nächsten weiterzureichen, um so sprichwörtlich das Leid zu halbieren. Das funktioniert beim PCa nicht und würde niemandem nutzen. Der Hohe Gleason-Grad oder eine eingetretene Hormonresistenz und sonstige bedrohliche Umstände blieben in jedem abgegebenen und verbliebenen Teil erhalten. Und doch  sich nicht als Einziger zu erleben, der den Schwarzen Peter mit einem hohen Gleason-Grad o.Ä. gezogen hat, lässt uns weniger einsam fühlen. Wir bleiben damit Teil der Gemeinschaft der PCa-Erkrankten, bei denen -vielleicht nur scheinbar- der eine besser weggekommen sein mag als der andere.

Jeder Anflug von irrationalem Neid, über den ich gestern auch in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe, scheint mir nur allzu menschlich. Auch wenn ich mir solche Gedanken selten erlaube, blitzt bei mir hin und wieder eine Reaktion auf, wonach mein Gegenüber doch bitte weniger hadern und bedenken möge, das wir beispielsweise überhaupt nicht die Chance einer OP hatten. Abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Chancen heute nicht zwingend noch als ausschlaggebend betrachte -zumeist allenfalls als ein Herausschieben der Probleme auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt wahrnehme- hilft meinem Mann und mir das jedenfalls nicht weiter. Eine Tauschbörse für alle tief Getroffenen und Verunsicherten konnte ich auch weiterhin nicht ausmachen. Das eine Leid gegen das andere bewerten zu wollen, wäre ohnehin bestenfalls anmaßend. Es wird wohl ehr darauf ankommen, das eigene Los, so wie es ist, anzunehmen und -hoffentlich mit Hilfe nahestehender Menschen und nicht zuletzt mit der Hilfe dieser wunderbaren Gemeinschaft- das Beste daraus zu machen. Schließlich gibt es auch viele andere, die diese Chance nicht (mehr) haben 

Das Schwierigere ist, wie auch du es erlebt hast Karl, mit den eigenen konkreten Vorstellungen des in Betracht Gezogenen, dem persönlich bereits beinhaltenden Worst Case immer noch nicht der toppenden Realität nahe gekommen zu sein und dann auf dem Boden der Tatsachen hart aufzuschlagen, um sich von dort verstört aufzurappeln erst wieder neu zu orientieren.

Nach der MRT, mit deren Ergebnissen uns der Radiologe noch einen Schlag in den Magen verpassen konnte, haben wir es uns dann abgewöhnt, überhaupt noch etwas anderes, als das, was unabänderlich kommen möge, zu erwarten. Klar gab es auch da noch Gedankenspiele, stille Hoffnungen, aber keine Grenzen des Vorstellbaren mehr. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt hielt ich es für möglich, dass jede Nacht die Letzte im Leben meines Mannes sein könne, und freue mich nun jeden Morgen, ihn lebend ins Bad gehen zu hören, um noch einen gemeinsamen Tag miteinander verbringen zu dürfen. Seither bin ich dankbar für jeden Tag, genieße viele kleine Momente, die mir früher selbstverständlich schienen. Untersuchungsergebnisse können uns nun nicht mehr unvorbereitet aus der Bahn werfen, solange wir uns zuvor keine trügerischen Vorstellungen dazu gemacht haben. Es kehrt so langsam eine neue Normalität ein, die in ihrer Intensität das unbekümmerte, selbstverständliche Zusammenleben vergangener Tage wett macht. Wir leben nun viel intensiver und sind in der Lage, den Moment viel besser wahrzunehmen und auszukosten.

Vor der Krebsdiagnose meines Mannes dachte ich fast, wir würden ewig leben. Zumindest lebte ich so, als könnten wir es. Darüber hat sich mein Mann schon seit Jahren amüsiert und immer wieder gemeint, ich sei so langsam zu alt, um zu glauben, dass das Leben unendlich viele Chancen eines Neuanfanges, des Ausprobierens, der Neuorientierung böte. Die unschöne Wahrheit der Beschränkung meiner eigenen Möglichkeiten konnte und wollte ich damals -auch im Alter- selten hinnehmen. Warum auch? Diese Frage ist mir nun beantwortet:

Niemand ist unsterblich. Auch mein Mann und ich sind es nicht. Als mir das vor Augen geführt wurde, wollte ich nichts mehr von der kostbaren Zeit verschwenden. Erst jetzt habe ich verstanden, wenn mein Mann sich schon in seiner gesunden Vergangenheit weigerte, seine Zeit mit Dingen und Situationen zu verschwenden, die ihm unwichtig waren. Damals hielt ich ihn zuweilen für kleinlich. Das ist nun anders. Uns ist die Macht über den Rest unseres Lebens zurückgegeben, egal, wie lange dieser Rest dauert. Dazu gehört es, aktiv zu entscheiden, wie, mit wem und mit welchen Prioritäten wir unsere Zeit verbringen wollen. Ihr alle hier im Forum gehört für uns dazu.

Sobald die vollständigen Diagnosen zur Erfassung des Sachverhaltes vorliegen, kann es dann auch wieder darum gehen, faktenbasiert die nächsten Entscheidungen zu treffen. Allerdings werden uns vermutlich auch dann noch zahlreiche Unwägbarkeit einen Strich durch schön geplante Rechnungen machen. Selbst wenn alle äußeren Umstände (Erreichbarkeit einer bestimmten Therapie, Finanzierung, Ärzte, die so behandeln, wie wir es uns wünschen) sich günstig gestalten, wird es letztlich immer der vergebliche Versuch bleiben, auch die Kontrolle zurückzuerlangen über Zellen, die sich unweigerlich immer wieder unserer Kontrolle entziehen werden. Dies wissend, bleibt kein Raum für Enttäuschungen, die wir uns allenfalls durch die eigenen Fehlvorstellungen selbst geschaffen haben.


@Martin

lieber Martin,

im Ansatz könnte es gar faszinierend sein, zu erforschen, mit welch ausgeklügelten Mechanismen zur Selektion und Anpassung auch Krebszellen ihr Überleben absichern. Wäre da nicht die eigene Betroffenheit, bliebe am Ende gar ein Beifall an die Natur.

So möchte ich weiter mit euch mehr verstehen und die sich uns eröffnenden Möglichkeiten überprüfen. Ich freue mich sehr und danke dir, dass auch du daran mit kritischem Blick mitwirkst.


Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## urosport

Hallo Sylvia, ja immer wieder hadere ich mit meiner Situation: das Sterben meines Vaters an PC, meine „Früherkennungs“-Aktivitäten die den erhofften Erfolg nicht brachten, im „normalen“ Leben lief alles Top und dann eine immer schlimmer werdende Krebsdiagnose. Fünf-/ Zehnjahres-Überlebensraten bei GL9, Onkologe am Universitätsklinikum der einem schon noch 10 Jahre gibt. Ich dachte manchmal, wenn man jemanden maximal quälen will, so muss man es machen. Erst habe ich meinen Glauben verloren, meinen Ärzten gab ich keine Schuld, das Schicksal kann ja nicht sadistisch sein, kann ich auf körpereigene Zellen wütend sein?  Nein, blieb nur ich - ich bin schuld. Wohin mit meiner Wut, wie umgehen mit meinen Ängsten? Ich habe die OP auch nie als lebensverlängernden Eingriff, sondern als Verstümmelung meines Körpers empfunden.
Um das alles zu verarbeiten, habe ich das Forum genutzt, der Vergleich mit anderen relativierte meine Erkrankung. Die Mitstreiter die schon lange mit dem Krebs, und den Begleiterscheinungen leben, haben mir Mut gemacht. Die Haltung, die viele dabei ausstrahlen ist mir ein Vorbild geworden. Deshalb vergleiche ich, nie um Neid zu empfinden, darauf, dass es manchen besser geht, nie um auf andere herab zu sehen weil es ihnen schlechter geht – solche Gedanken sind mir fremd. Bei manchen meine ich, sie haben Ihren Frieden mit Ihrem Krebs gemacht, soweit bin ich nicht; mir ist nichts zugeflogen im Leben, ich habe immer kämpfen müssen, also kämpfe ich, auch um meine 2monatige Enkeltochter noch so lange wie möglich begleiten zu können. Das Leben ist wertvoller geworden.

----------


## Michi1

uro, ich lassen mich nicht einmal von der Lebenserwartung herunterziehen die du oben beschrieben hast. Meine OP, nach GS9 war vor ca. 7 Jahren, das das dann alles bald vorbei sein sollte daran denke ich überhaupt nicht. Ich lebe so weiter , wie immer auch schon vor der OP und genieße mein Leben. Auch mit 73 und Inkontinent, ist das Leben noch lebenswert. Dazu mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Ich mache nur alles, was mir mein URO empfiehlt.

----------


## urosport

Hi Michi, danke deine Lebenseinstellung, meinte mit vorbildhaft. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass, wenn ich im Forum Vergleiche ziehe,  nicht jammern will auf hohem Niveau. Erst habe ich meine Wahrscheinlichkeit in meinem Alter an einem Hochrisikokrebs zu erkranken, 2,5%! Da dachte ich, dein Lebensglück hat dich, verlassen, jetzt werden dich auch alle anderen Risiken größer 2,5% treffen. Dann habe ich das Forum gefunden und fühlte mich mit meiner Erkrankung nicht mehr allein. Ich schildere meine mentale Gesundung eben auch um anderen damit zu helfen. Viele Grüße,  Karl

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo,
ich finde es auch OK, mal herumzujammern. Dann können Andere Trost spenden (eine win-win-Situation).
Silvia, ich finde Dein Vorgehen, wie Du Deinen schwer betroffenen Mann unterstützt und uns hier im Forum teilhaben lässt, höchst bewundernwert. 
Es wird ja oft vergessen, dass die Angehörigen von Krebserkrankten sehr hohen psychischen Belastungen ausgesetzt sind und dadurch manchmal mehr leiden müssen als die Erkrankten selbst.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Trekker

Hallo Silvia,

auch ich bin ein stiller Bewunderer Deines unglaublichen Einsatzes, den Du hier in erster Linie für Deinen Mann, aber auch für alle anderen einbringst. Dies ist durchaus vergleichbar mit der Leistung des ebenfalls schwer betroffenen Georg, der hier - auch sehr uneigennützig - vielen anderen weiterhilft. 





> Jeder Anflug von irrationalem Neid, über den ich gestern auch in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe, scheint mir nur allzu menschlich. Auch wenn ich mir solche Gedanken selten erlaube, blitzt bei mir hin und wieder eine Reaktion auf, wonach mein Gegenüber doch bitte weniger hadern und bedenken möge, das wir beispielsweise überhaupt nicht die Chance einer OP hatten. Abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Chancen heute nicht zwingend noch als ausschlaggebend betrachte -zumeist allenfalls als ein Herausschieben der Probleme auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt wahrnehme- hilft meinem Mann und mir das jedenfalls nicht weiter. Eine Tauschbörse für alle tief Getroffenen und Verunsicherten konnte ich auch weiterhin nicht ausmachen. Das eine Leid gegen das andere bewerten zu wollen, wäre ohnehin bestenfalls anmaßend. Es wird wohl ehr darauf ankommen, das eigene Los, so wie es ist, anzunehmen und -hoffentlich mit Hilfe nahestehender Menschen und nicht zuletzt mit der Hilfe dieser wunderbaren Gemeinschaft- das Beste daraus zu machen. Schließlich gibt es auch viele andere, die diese Chance nicht (mehr) haben


Nach den Lesen des Schicksals Deines Mannes, der dem gleichen Jahrgang angehört wie ich und herztechnisch vergleichbar erkrankt ist, hatte ich mittlerweile schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hier über meine vergleichbar banalen  urologschen Probleme zu klagen. Du aber hast vorstehend sehr trefflich die unveränderlichen Fakten geschildert, die jeder Betroffene annehmen und mit seinen Möglichkeiten bekämpfen muss oder auch nicht.



> Vor der Krebsdiagnose meines Mannes dachte ich fast, wir würden ewig leben. Zumindest lebte ich so, als könnten wir es. Darüber hat sich mein Mann schon seit Jahren amüsiert und immer wieder gemeint, ich sei so langsam zu alt, um zu glauben, dass das Leben unendlich viele Chancen eines Neuanfanges, des Ausprobierens, der Neuorientierung böte. Die unschöne Wahrheit der Beschränkung meiner eigenen Möglichkeiten konnte und wollte ich damals -auch im Alter- selten hinnehmen. Warum auch? Diese Frage ist mir nun beantwortet:
> 
> Niemand ist unsterblich. Auch mein Mann und ich sind es nicht. Als mir das vor Augen geführt wurde, wollte ich nichts mehr von der kostbaren Zeit verschwenden. Erst jetzt habe ich verstanden, wenn mein Mann sich schon in seiner gesunden Vergangenheit weigerte, seine Zeit mit Dingen und Situationen zu verschwenden, die ihm unwichtig waren. Damals hielt ich ihn zuweilen für kleinlich. Das ist nun anders. Uns ist die Macht über den Rest unseres Lebens zurückgegeben, egal, wie lange dieser Rest dauert. Dazu gehört es, aktiv zu entscheiden, wie, mit wem und mit welchen Prioritäten wir unsere Zeit verbringen wollen. Ihr alle hier im Forum gehört für uns dazu.


Hier kommen mir die Tränen, wenn ich an meine an Brustkrebs verstorbene Frau denke. Sie hatte in den Jahren vor Ihrem Tode immer wieder gesagt: "Wir tun gerade so als hätten wir noch ein zweites Leben in der Schublade". Auch Sie wollte sich nicht mit Kleinkram auseinandersetzen. Die Erkenntnis, dass ich mich nicht wie Du rechtzeitig engagiert habe und sie letzendlich elendlich vor die Hunde gehen sah, tut mir heute sehr weh. Leider wäre ich aufgrund meines bescheidenen Intellekts auch nicht zu so einer Leistung fähig gewesen.[/QUOTE]
Ich wünsche Dir und vor allem Deinem Mann weiterhin viel Kraft im Kampf gegen diesen raffinierten Feind. Glücklicherweise gibt es hier einige Beispiele, die zeigen, dass noch lange nicht das Ende der Tage gekommen ist.

Herzliche Grüße alllen Mitlesenden und vor allem allen Betroffenen
Henry

----------


## urosport

@Henry, fühle dich in Mitgefühlt umarmt. Wenn man einen geliebten Menschen sterben sieht und sich vorzuwirft, nicht die richtigen Ratschläge gegeben zu haben, das nagt doch sehr an einem. Ich denke mir heute noch beim Herzinfarkt meiner Mutter, wie dumm kann man sein, die Vorzeichen wären für mich heute eindeutig. Bei meinem Vater, hatte ich zu Prostatakrebs auch zu wenig Ahnung, aber was sagst du einem Menschen der mit 20 Jahren zum Sterben schon in die Besenkammer geschoben worden war, 5 Jahre Kriegsgefangenschaft in Sibirien überlebt hat und der Vertrauen in seine Ärzte hatte. Heute würde ich ihn zu einer Zweitmeinung an einer Uniklinik drängen. Aber damals hatte ich keine Ahnung, weil du dich wohl als Mann im Alter zwischen 20 und 40 für unzerstörbar hälst und dich für Krankheiten nicht interessierst. Was sagst du deinen Onkel der an Bauchspeichelkrebs erkrankt ist, leider wusste ich da schon was das bedeutet, man bleibt zum Ende sprachlos und hält seine Hand.
@Siliva, meine Bewunderung für deinen Einsatz für deinen Mann, es ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass hier doch auch relativ viele Ehefrauen und Töchter bestens informiert ihre Angehörigen stützen wo und wie es nur geht.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

ich habe im Profil noch mal nachgelesen

2018



> Herzmuskelentzündung mit Wasser in Herz und 
> Lunge; verbleibende Herzinsuffizienz
> Medikation seither unverändert und nicht kontrolliert
> Atorvastatin, Spironolacton, Torsemid, Ramipril, 
> Bisoprolol, Ass 100








- seither (2018) unverändert
- und nicht kontrolliert

Was sagt der Kardiologe aktuell ? 

- aktuelles Herzecho (UKG)
- Ödeme unverändert ?
- Therapie ?
- Spironolacton unverändert neben Torasemid (beides Diuretica)

- Umstellung von Ramipril auf Sartan?

Sicher hat euer Lotse darauf schon geachtet.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Karl, Michi, Lutz, Henry und
liebe Betroffene,

euere Beiträge haben mich berührt. Ich möchte euch allen für eure Sicht danken.

Und Karl, nein, du hast hier weder gejammert, noch hielte ich es für falsch, wenn es so wäre. Wo sonst, wenn nicht hier, sollte Raum sein, seine Nöte auszusprechen. Ich kann Lutz nur beipflichten: Damit entsteht für uns eine win-win-Situation.

Noch ein Wort Henry, tief berührt von den ähnlichen Erfahrungen mit der Zeit, die immer kostbarer wird, uns allen irgendwann abhanden kommt und rückblickend das eigene Verhalten kritisch bewerten lässt, möchte ich uns allen wünschen, nachsichtiger auch mit den eigen, vermeintlichen Unzulänglichkeiten umzugehen. Du vermittelst mir den Eindruck eines sehr emphatischen Menschen, der seiner Frau mit dieser Fähigkeit vermutlich mehr als mit allen theoretischen Erwägungen zu den unterschiedlichen Therapien, die uns allenfalls doch nur eine hoffentlich qualifizierte Mehrzeit des Überlebens verschaffen mögen, beigestanden hat. Alles Engagement mit mehr oder weniger ausgebildeten Fähigkeiten ändert letztlich nichts daran, das Unabänderliche hinnehmen zu müssen und dies dann hoffentlich mit deinen Fähigkeiten des Einfühlens. Denn mein ausgeprägt kämpferisches Wesen, das selten anerkennen will, wann es Zeit ist, den Rückzug anzutreten, wird es künftig schwer haben, rechtzeitig zu erkennen, wenn dies einmal nicht mehr förderlich sein könnte.

Etwas martialischer auf Grundlage der Köcherweisheiten mancher Ärzte möchte ich ergänzen: Objektiv betrachtet, haben wir es mit einem Gegner zu tun, der unseren heutigen Möglichkeiten weit überlegen scheint und es mit raffinierten Mitteln immer wieder versteht, in Deckung zu gehen, um früher oder später erneut anzugreifen, und irgendwann vernichtend zuzuschlagen, sollte dies nicht zuvor einem weiteren Angreifer gelungen sein. So gesehen handelt es sich um einen im Ansatz aussichtslosen Kampf gegen Angreifer, den wir nicht gewinnen können, aber unter Abwägung mit den Folgen den Zeitpunkt einer Hingabe an das Unabänderliche hinauszögern und mitbestimmen wollen. Am Ende wünsche ich meinem Mann und mir die hoffentlich dann weiter übereinstimmende Erkenntnis, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt für das eine oder das andere gekommen ist. Noch wollen wir beide das Gleiche und alle uns bietenden Chancen kritisch hinterfragen, auswählen und sie dann ergreifen.

In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein oft auch von anderen Selbsthilfegruppen genutztes Zitat von Friedrich Christoph Oetinger ein:
Gott gebe mir die Kraft,
Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann;
die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann
und die Weisheit, das eine von dem anderen zu unterscheiden. 
Na ja, mein einst kindlich-naives Verhältnis zu Gott als Kraftgeber haben mir die Nonnen, die meine Schulzeit prägten, mit ihrer Scheinheiligkeit bis heute verdorben, ließen sie doch wichtige Fragen unbeantwortet und lebten mir eine Gemeinschaft vor, die von Macht und Intrigen statt von Erbarmen oder sonstigen christlichen Werten geprägt war. Für uns Schülerinnen war das zumindest kein einladendes, gutes Beispiel zum Glaubenserhalt. Aber jeder von uns hat Kraftquellen, die er gegebenenfalls als Synonym für Gott einsetzen mag. Da nehme ich mir gerne ein Beispiel an Einstein und dessen Sicht.

Dies dürfte jedenfalls nichts daran ändern, mich nun wieder mit den Dingen zu beschäftigen, die ich für veränderlich halte. Dies betrifft die Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung der Ausgangssituation. Dazu gehören die Ansätze der Immuntherapien, auch wenn der Pharmakonzern Merck & Co aktuell einen neuerlichen Rückschlag mit seinem aktuellen Krebsmedikament Keytruda (Pembrolizumab) zum Einsatz beim PCa erlitten hat:

https://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...bs-ein-015.htm

Mit den besten Wünschen
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried,
liebe Betroffene,

die unkontrollierte Medikamenteneinnahme macht mir seit langem Sorgen. Empfehlungsgemäß hätte mein Mann die vernachlässigten Nachuntersuchungen beim Kardiologen wahrzunehmen gehabt, auch, um die Dosierungen zu überprüfen. Aber . und ..., Gründe, etwas zu lassen, dessen Wert erst spät erkannt wird, gibt es viele. Letztlich ging es meinem Mann viele Jahre relativ beschwerdefrei einfach zu gut, um die notwendige Vor- und Nachsorge zu betreiben.

Nun haben wir Dienstag den Termin beim Kardiologen, der dann bestenfalls aus seiner Sicht neben der Herzsituation auch einen neuen Blick auf die PCa-Erkrankung mit deren Medikation wie die unschönen Nierenwerte werfen sollte.

Mir scheint, es fehlt uns derzeit weiter an einem Lotsen. Vielmehr ist es so, dass ich unseren Lotsen zu lotsen suche und Freitag nur mühsam die Notwendigkeit zu den ausstehenden Untersuchungen vermitteln konnte. Am Ende ist mir dies zumindest teilweise gelungen, doch sollte es meines Erachtens umgekehrt sein. Nun denn, es mag künftig anderen Patienten helfen, wenn ein Umdenken erfolgt und nicht erst
Step by Step jeweils abgewartet wird, was unter dem Einfluss der eingeleiteten Therapie geschieht, sondern die Zwischenzeit früh genutzt wird, die fehlenden Informationen zum Status quo einzuholen.

Sobald nun wenigstens das PSMA-PET-CT erstellt wurde und damit ein erster gesicherter und nicht aufgrund der bisherigen Untersuchungen zum Teil nur vermuteter Überblick über das Ausmaß der Metastasierung vorliegt, wollen wir uns um einen Beratungstermin bei Prof. Dr. Heidenreich bemühen. Ebenso steht die Fachberatung zur Radioligandentherapie aus. Wie Georg schon früh zutreffend hervorhob,
ist Dr. Arsov kein Nuklearmediziner und (spätestens; Zusatz von mir) da versagt das Prinzip des Lotsen.

Was die meines Erachtens auch notwendigen genetischen Feststellungen betrifft, die sowohl den feststehenden Erbstatus wie die somatische Entwicklung beinhaltet, wurden uns im Wesentlichen Kostenargumente entgegengehalten. Das vermag ich so nicht zu tragen, sondern habe den Eindruck, dass die Möglichkeiten, die mit dem etwaigen Einsatz von PARPis mit den dazu notwendig festzustellenden Mutationen und der Überprüfung des Mutations-Status z.B. auch des TP53 Gens zur Auswahl dann verbleibender Therapieoptionen, noch nicht ganz angekommen sind. Dies deckt sich mit der Einschätzung, wie sie dem von Georg schon unter # 67 eingestellten Fachvortrag des Prof. Dr. Heidenreich (vornehmlich am Ende beim Ausblick, den Real-Life-Feststellungen und den Nachfragen) entnommen werden kann.

Da ich es allerdings mit Hans-J.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ghlight=Hans-j.

für möglich erachte, dass spätere Mutationen und Resistenzen zumindest auch eine Folge von vornherein genetisch nicht geeigneten Therapien sein könnten, werden wir auch an der frühen Ermittlung des genetischen Status festhalten, bevor wir uns die nächsten Probleme einhandeln. Schon die laufende Hormontherapie unter Beigabe von Apalutamid mag zu Mutationen mit zunehmenden Entdifferenzierungen der Zellen führen, die wir zumindest kennen wollen. Notfalls funktioniert die Kontrolle auch über einen (möglichst mit Kostendeckungszusage der KK) selbst in Auftrag zu gebenden Test.

Was hiernach bleibt, wären einzelne Fachberatungen zu den jeweils von uns vorab in Betracht gezogenen Therapien. Die dazu notwendige Zeit werden wir hoffentlich möglichst bald geschaffen haben. Das Entrümpeln unseres Zeitkontos von unnötigem Ballast ist in vollem Gange.

Freundlicher Weise hat mir Dr. Arsov nach unserem Gespräch am Freitag noch seine E-Mail-Adresse mit der Möglichkeit der schnellen Kontaktaufnahme auch außerhalb der persönlichen Termine gegeben.
Auf diesem Weg scheint mir eine weitere (Nach-) Überzeugungsarbeit möglich. Ganz ohne Urologen, der zumindest die Fäden in der Hand behält, darüber informiert bleibt, was wir so alles angehen mögen, 
bei dem dann die Einzelbefunde der Fachkollegen noch zusammenlaufen, wird es wohl nicht funktionieren. Dazu habe ich die frühe Mahnung Martins noch in Erinnerung, wonach wir zumindest einen Urologen
 als Projektmanager benötigen.

Herzliche Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Reinhold2

Wenn ich hier diese ganzen Threads, gesteuert von einem ungebremsten..............

Dazu von mir
so stelle ich mir das im Sinne des freundlichen Miteinanders sicher nicht vor daher teilweise Löschung und direkte Reaktion mit dem Benutzer

----------


## Hans-Georg

Danke Reinhold2. Vielleicht hilft Dein Hinweis.
Hans-Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Reinhold,
ich finde es sehr gut, wie Silvia es macht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hans-Georg,

du bist auf der Suche nach der besten Therapie:




> Empfehlung weiterhin Degarelix-Pause und Empfehlung PSMA-PET-CT durchführen zu lassen. Letztes ergibt Anfang 2022 sichere Lymphknotenmetastasen oberhalb der Bifurcatio der Bauchaorta bis zum Zwerchfell. 
> Keine Strahlentherapie möglich (auch nach Ansichjt des Cyberknive-Zentrums München).
> Empfehlung Degarelix plus Enzalutamid o.ä. ab sofort. Wird durchgeführt.
> 
> Nachfrage wegen der Möglichkeit einer frühen RLT in Homburg, Jena und Berlin wegen noch nicht bestehender Indikation (zu früh) abgelehnt. Weitere Suche läuft.


Ich bin sicher, Silvias Thread - gerade in der ausführlichen Schilderung der aufgezeigten Wege - ist dabei hilfreich. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Reinhold wirklich will, dass diese Informationen unterbleiben sollen.

Winfried

----------


## Reinhold2

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Reinhold wirklich will, dass diese Informationen unterbleiben sollen.


Aber um Gottes Willen, nein, auf keinen Fall! 
Vor allem diese erbaulichen Ergüsse, wie z.B.: 


In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein oft auch von anderen  Selbsthilfegruppen genutztes Zitat von Friedrich Christoph Oetinger ein:Gott gebe mir die Kraft,
Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann;
die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann
und die Weisheit, das eine von dem anderen zu unterscheiden.

sind Gold wert! Wir sind zwar in der Abteilung: Erste Hilfe / erster Rat, aber wer wird denn da kleinlich sein. Mehr davon!
R.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Reinhold,
in Deinem Profil steht :


> April 2016 Abfall auf <0,07
> Seitdem stabil <0,07
> 
> Ab und zu Enddarmprobleme als Langzeitfolge der IMRT.


Das ist doch gut. Was veranlasst Dich zu Deiner Kritik? Die finde ich nämlich total daneben.
Und das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich auch nicht durch Studien belegen muss.
Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Reinhold2,

selbstverständlich steht auch dir das Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung zur Seite. Indessen sollten sich deine Spekulationen und Vermutungen zumindest auf Fakten gründen, die dir hinsichtlich der Lebenssituation meines Mannes und mir fehlen. 

Wenn ich mir dein Profil anschaue, wonach dein Hauptinteresse weiterhin besteht in Frauen, sich dieses Thema gemäß deinen Angaben für dich aber erledigt hat, mag dies einiges erklären und mich deine persönliche Lebenssituation bedauern lassen und davor bewahren, in den Tonfall deiner hämischen Anfeindungen abzudriften und dir damit die Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen, nach der du scheinbar immer wieder vergeblich suchst. Zu Recht hat sich indessen bislang kein Betroffener von dir provozieren lassen.

Mein Mann lässt dich ebenfalls freundlich grüßen und bittet dich, einen Blick in den Spiegel zu wagen. Im Übrigen fragte er mich, ob es denn keine Funktion zur Auswahl der Beiträge gäbe. Diese habe ich mit der Ingnorier-Funktion in gleich mehreren deiner wertvollen Beiträge soeben für mich entdeckt. Ich danke dir.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Rastaman

Reinhold,

was sollen Deine rein destruktiven Beiträge #184 und #188? Und Hans-Georg, Du darfst Dich mit angesprochen fühlen. Ich sehe Null Hinweise, daß hier jemand "bevormundet, gesteuert, reglementiert, am Nasenring durch die Arena geführt wird. Und im übrigen heißt es Ehegespons...

Es ist eine im Forum immer mal wieder diskutierte Binse, daß beim PCa die Leichtbetroffenen tendenziell übertherapiert, die Schwerbetroffenen tendenziell unzulänglich therapiert werden. Wenn jemand wie Silvias Mann schon derart schwerbetroffen startet, kann man ihm nur wünschen, einen Vertrauten an seiner Seite zu haben, der alles hinterfragt und sich so viel Wissen wie möglich draufschafft. Das ist in diesem Fall ganz offensichtlich notwendig. Zwei Beispiele: Den Vorschlag für ein PSMA-PET/CT hätte ich von Ärzteseite erwartet, die Abklärung der genannten Gen-Mutationen auch.

Jedem Betroffenen würde man neben der trockenen Diskussion der Sachlage die Schilderung zugestehen wie es ihm damit geht. Warum dann nicht der Mitbetroffenen, die in diesem Fall neben den Recherchen auch den Kommunikationsteil übernimmt?

Haß ist keine Meinung. Ich erweitere das auf: Destruktivität ist keine Meinung.

In der guten alten Zeit, so bis vor einem Jahr, als RalfDM (mit dem ich durchaus nicht immer einer Meinung war) der Forums-Moderator war, wären die o.g. Beiträge" zügig gelöscht worden...


Liebe Silvia,

ich schließe mich der Hochachtung der Mit-Foristen für Deinen Einsatz an, und ich schließe die Art, wie Du schreibst ausdrücklich ein. Es tut mir leid, daß Du hier solchem Quatsch ausgesetzt bist.

----------


## Hans-Georg

Silvia
Zunächst bitte ich um Entschuldigung für meinen oberflächlichen Kommentar. Seit drei Jahren entnehme  einzelnen Forumsbeiträgen nur das für mich Neue und speichere es mit kurzen Notizen ab(ähnlich eines abstacts). Das hat sich bewährt, um den Überblick zu behalten. Dazu lese ich jeden Text und jede zitierte Arbeit  auch Deine. 
Aus Deinen Textbeiträgen habe ich bislang keine Informationen bekommen, die nicht schon seit langen leicht abrufbar und informativ oder in alten Beiträgen auffindbar gewesen wären. Dabei sehe ich die Problematik, besonders bei derart heftigem Beginn des PCA das Wesentliche (die sinnvollste Therapie) aus den Augen zu verlieren und sich mit scheinbar Nebensächlichen zu beschäftigen. Aber diese psychologischen Phasen haben und machen wir alle auf unsere ganz eigene Weise immer wieder durch (mit oder ohne professionelle Hilfen). Die eigenen Gedanken mit denen Anderer zu vergleichen oder mit deren Hilfe gar versuchen, sie zu verarbeiten, ist keine Lösung sondern leider ein Irrweg. Durch meinen ungehörigen Beitrag wollte ich davor warnen.


Von mir hierzu kein weiterer Kommentar versprochen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hans-Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Oh je,
es steht jedem Benutzer hier im Forum zwar für weitere unerwünschte Beiträge Anderer (Zynismus, u.ä.) die Ignore-Liste zur Verfügung.
Noch besser fände ich es aber, wenn jeder Benutzer in dem von ihm selbst eröffneten Thread einfach unpassende Beiträge löschen könnte, um den Thread sauber zu halten. Aber das ist systemtechnisch wohl nicht möglich.
Rastaman, ich bin auch Deiner Meinung.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## amadeus

Reinhold,

 dein völlig emphatiefreier "Beitrag" ist einfach nur unappetitlich. Auch wenn Silvia manchmal etwas weitschweifig ihre persönliche und die Situation ihrer Familie zum Thema macht, sind insgesamt ihre Beiträge durchaus informativ und können auch für andere Betroffene ein gutes Beispiel für systematisches Vorgehen im Krankheitsfall sein. Ich sehe ihre gelegentliche Detailverliebtheit auch als Ausdruck von Bewältigungsstrategie, sich mit technischen Aspekten zu beschäftigen um über das schwer Erträgliche hinweg zu helfen - schon mal auf diesen Gedanken gekommen?
In diesem Forum finden sich gelegentlich Beiträge aller Art zu Themen, die weiß Gott nicht hierhingehören, Autos, Urlaub, Politik - u.s.w., gibst du auch da deinen Senf dazu?
Wie ich deinem Profil entnehme, ist deine Krankheitssituation vergleichsweise erträglich, da können schwer Betroffene nur von träumen. Vielleicht solltest du einmal den Versuch unternehmen, sich in die Verfassheit solcher Patienten und deren Angehörigen zu versetzen, bevor du gelinde gesagt verletzende und nur peinliche Kommentare ins Forum stellst.

Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat Reinhold2*:



> Wenn ich hier diese ganzen Threads, gesteuert von einem ungebremsten, enthemmten Mitteilungsdrang überfliege, denke ich: Es soll ja Fälle geben, bei denen es dem Mann zum Hals raushängt, *24 Stunden am Tag von seinem dominanten Ehegesponst ewig und immer bevormundet, gesteuert, reglementiert, am Nasenring durch die Arena geführt zu werden...* Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das so eine Lebenssituation negative Auswirkungen auf den Gesamtorganismus hat.
> Das ist meine Meinung die nicht durch Studien belegt ist! :-)))
> R.


Hallo Silvia,

du machst alles richtig!
Manch einer wäre froh, wenn er so eine engagierte Frau an seiner Seite hätte.
Danke für deine Beiträge!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich bin enttäuscht! ...
Das bin ich auch speziell weil Deine Ausdrucksweise, ich sage es mal hier gelinde gesagt erheblich zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Verwarnung kommt direkt samt Bedenkpause

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

zu deinem Beitrag #183 möchte ich ein paar Anmerkungen machen. Wenn Dr. Arsov euch seine private Email-Adresse gegeben hat, so ist das ungewöhnlich und zeigt wie wichtig ihm die Situation deines Mannes ist. Der Lotse muss nicht immer die gleiche Meinung haben wie man selbst.

Grundsätzlich kann ein Arzt nicht alle Fachgebiete im Detail kennen. Daher gibt es bei größeren Kliniken Tumorboards. Das sind Fachkonferenzen, bei denen Urologen, Onkologen, Strahlentherapeuten und Nuklearmediziner fortgeschrittene Fälle durchsprechen und eine Therapieempfehlung abgeben. Diese Empfehlung weicht selten von der Leitlinie ab. Im Fall deines Mannes wird das ADT plus Apalutamid sein. Ergänzt durch eine Chemotherapie. Allerdings empfehlen die Patienten hier im Forum, die eine Lu177 Therapie gemacht haben, statt der Chemo eine Lu177 Therapie oder eine Lu177/Ac225 Kombinationstherapie.

Die von dir gewünschten Gentests werden bei Brustkrebs-Patientinnen regelmäßig gemacht. Von daher muss bekannt sein, welche Kosten entstehen. Der Ablauf ist aber, dass der Pathologe gebeten wird, die Biopsie-Proben an ein Genlabor weiterzugeben. Daher kann es sein, dass Dr. Arsov die Kosten nicht kennt. Er könnte aber den Pathologen fragen, welches Labor er beauftragt und dann einen Kostenvoranschlag von dem Labor bekommen. Die Ergebnisse des Keimbahn-Tests dürfen nur von einem Genetiker in einem persönlichen Gespräch dem Patienten bekannt gegeben werden. Es sei denn, der Urologe hat eine entsprechende Zusatzausbildung.

Ich meine, die Befunde sollten vor allem beim Patienten zusammenlaufen. Wenn bei der Aufnahme gefragt wird: "Wer ist ihr behandelnder Arzt?" so sage ich, dass ich den Befund bekommen möchte und der Arzt auch eine Ausfertigung. Sonst schlummert der Bericht beim Arzt in der Akte.

Georg

----------


## amadeus

Reinhold,

halt dich doch einfach geschlossen, erspart dir das, was du anscheinend für "Arbeit" hältst.
 Bleib gesund.


Wolfgang

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hans-Georg,

für meinen Klassenkameraden (Jahrgang 1946) kam die Diagnose metastasiertes Prostatacarcinom im Februar 2022 ohne Vorahnung bzw. Warnung.

Vor einigen Wochen hat er sich an mich gewandt. Gemeinsam - inzwischen ist auch der betreuende Urologe einer Kleinstadt dabei - arbeitet mein Freund sich in die Materie ein, wesentlich gestützt auf Silvias Beschreibung. Eine Zusammenfassung gibt Georg mit diesem Zitat:




> ...
> Daher gibt es bei größeren Kliniken Tumorboards. Das sind Fachkonferenzen, bei denen Urologen, Onkologen, Strahlentherapeuten und Nuklearmediziner fortgeschrittene Fälle durchsprechen und eine Therapieempfehlung abgeben. Diese Empfehlung weicht selten von der Leitlinie ab. Im Fall deines Mannes wird das ADT plus Apalutamid sein. Ergänzt durch eine Chemotherapie. Allerdings empfehlen die Patienten hier im Forum, die eine Lu177 Therapie gemacht haben, statt der Chemo eine Lu177 Therapie oder eine Lu177/Ac225 Kombinationstherapie...


Dein Vorgehen, lieber Hans-Georg, ist legitim:




> Seit drei Jahren entnehme einzelnen Forumsbeiträgen nur das für mich Neue und speichere es mit kurzen Notizen ab(ähnlich eines abstacts). Das hat sich bewährt, um den Überblick zu behalten. Dazu lese ich jeden Text und jede zitierte Arbeit  auch Deine.
> Aus Deinen Textbeiträgen habe ich bislang keine Informationen bekommen, die nicht schon seit langen leicht abrufbar und informativ oder in alten Beiträgen auffindbar gewesen wären.


Mein Freund hat aber nicht die Möglichkeit, als Anfänger quasi wie in einem Lexikon sich die relevanten Informationen zu holen.

 Ich denke, ich habe das Problem verdeutlicht.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Lutz, Winfried, Arnold, Rastaman, Wolfgang, Hartmut und Georg,
und auch die lieben Ungenannten mit PN,

ich danke euch allen für eueren Zuspruch und die ganz besondere Unterstützung.

Auch wenn mir unsachliche Angriffe der Art Reinholds aus meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit vertraut sind, kenne ich solche nur selten im privaten Umfeld im Austausch mit vermeintlich Gleichgesinnten. Dort sollten Anfeindungen persönlicher Art nichts zu suchen haben. Dies bleibt unangenehm, besonders, wenn ein sachlicher Kern fehlt und nun auch noch Hürden mit nicht nachvollziehbaren literarischen Ansprüchen an die Ausdrucksweise aufgebaut werden.

Lieber Hans-Georg,

welch ein persönliches Glück, dass es dir von Anfang seit vielen Jahren relativ gut geht und du dich bereits durch eine eigene Ordnung zur Aussortierung von Informationen organisieren konntest. Diese Ordnung wollten wir mit unseren zahlreichen anfängerhaften Fragen und Überlegungen in unserer -dich nicht mehr von heute auf morgen treffenden- bedrohlichen Ausgangssituation sicher nicht stören.

Entgegen deiner Erfahrung und Einschätzung konnten wir sehr profitieren von dem Austausch hier im Forum. Ohne die zahlreichen, wunderbaren Hilfen wären wir in einigen Situationen der meinen Mann und mich betreffenden de novo, high risk, high volume Diagnose mit zahlreichen Metastasen schon wegen der Vielzahl der zunächst aufzuarbeitenden Grundinformationen bis hin zu unserer besonderen Situation der Poly-Metastasierung verzweifelt und hätten nicht innerhalb eines Monates nach Erhalt der Diagnose zu einer analysierenden, sachlichen Betrachtung mit einem für uns gangbaren Weg gefunden, der -wie von Wolfgang einfühlsam beschrieben-, zudem auch einen Weg der Bewältigungsstrategie beinhaltet.

Wir wünschen dir von Herzen, dass dein von dir gewählter Weg dich weiter trägt.

Lieber Georg,

schon wegen der Namensähnlichkeit scheint es mir zur Vermeidung von Irritationen, insbesondere bei uns Neulingen wichtig, ausdrücklich auf die Verschiedenheit der Personen mit Namensbestandteil Georg zu achten.

Auch dein neuer Beitrag, lieber Georg, hilft uns mit deinen immer wieder auch praktischen Tipps, Hinweisen und Überlegungen zur Herangehensweise und gibt uns zudem mit Hintergrundinformationen weitere Argumentationshilfen, wenn die Dinge nicht wie gewünscht im ersten Anlauf veranlasst werden konnten. Auch dafür möchten wir uns ausdrücklich bei dir bedanken!

Beitragen möchte ich noch ergänzend, dass im Notfall die Liquid-Biopsie Untersuchung auch ohne Stanzmaterial vom Hausarzt mit frischer Blutprobe in Auftrag gegeben werden kann. Wenn ich dies richtig verstanden habe, fehlen dann nur wenige der ansonsten möglichen Genuntersuchungen. Andererseits aber kann die Situation unabhängig vom zurückliegenden Zeitpunkt des vorhandenen Biopsie-Materials aktuell ermittelt werden.

Ein detailliert beschriebenes Vorgehen findet sich mit weitergehender Verlinkung und Hinweisen auch mit Preisangeben für Selbstzahler z.B. hier:

http://www.molekularpathologie-suedbayern.de/f1.html

Ob und gegebenenfalls wo sich dieser Link bereits befindet, habe ich vorab nur angeprüft, konnte ihn aber nicht finden. Hans-Georg und andere mögen es mir nachsehen, sollten sie nun mit Doppelinformationen belastet sein.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## urosport

Liebe Forumsgemeinschaft, ich bin noch nicht so lange dabei und kann  daher quasi noch als fast Außenstehender auftreten. Ich hatte ein  extremes Problem in der Kommunikation mit meinem Umfeld, weil ich weder  "es ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, anderen geht es noch schlechter" oder  "das es dich trifft ist ja ganz furchtbar" Dialoge führen wollte. Das  Forum ist mir schnell ans Herz gewachsen, weil hier genau die richtige  Balance herschte, nicht bemitleident aber mitfühlend. Es wäre schön,  wenn sich das wieder einstellen würde.
Es macht für mich auch genau  das Forum aus, dass wir alle Typen hier haben, die medizinischen  manschmal ggf. etwas kalten Experten bis zu den Einfühlsamen. Wir haben  hier Menschen die sich einfach ausdrücken und Wortgewaltige Teilnehmer.  Was aber überhaupt nicht passt sind Bemerkungen über Beziehungen, sorry  aber wer glaubt aus der Ferne so etwas komplexes wie eine  Partnerbeziehung beurteilen zu können leidet an Selbstüberschätzung.  Schon gar nicht kann ich verstehen, warum der Vergleich von meinen  mentalen Befinden mit anderen nicht helfen sollte. Um aus meiner  Depression heraus zu kommen brauchte ich den Psychologen der mir,  verdeutlichte, dass alle meine Gefühlsregungen völlig normal sind - er  hat mein Verhalten mit der Norm verglichen, das war kein Irrweg, das war  mein Ausweg! Hier im Forum diesen quälenden "warum ausgerechnet ich"  -Gedanken relativieren zu können, weil ich eben sah, es gibt jüngere,  ältere, schlimmere, leichtere Diagnosen und die unterschiedlichsten  Bewältigungstrategien, das macht das Forum doch aus - und schon  vergleiche ich wieder.
Grüße an die Gemeinschaft, Karl

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

nun haben wir nach unserer Hartnäckigkeit auch gute Nachrichten:

PSMA-PET-CT                       Termin am 11.5.2022Knochendichtemessung        Termin 6.5.2022Bestrahlung Brust                  Vorbesprechung und Behandlung ab 28.4.2022

Zweifelhaft bleibt:

Veranlassung genetischer Untersuchungen (Austausch findet weiter per Mail statt / Notfallplan über Hausarzt steht)langfristiger Aussagewert des derzeit weiter fallenden PSA auf nun 404 bei noch verbleibendem Testosteron von 1,1 nmol/l (= 0,32 ng/ml)
Ausgangs-PSA soll sich vor Behandlung nun gar auf 793,80 (am 24.3.) belaufen habenAusgangs-Testosteron lag bei 7,8 ng/ml (am 14.3.)
prognostisch sollte damit in 14 Tagen noch ausreichend Sichtbarkeit verbleiben
(Juris non calculat -Ein Jurist berechnet nicht)

Besser, als vermutet: der gestrige Befund des Kardiologen:

Ultraschalluntersuchung:       das Herz hat sich in seiner Funktion deutlich verbessert!Blutuntersuchung und Neumedikation: Ergebnisse folgen schriftlich
Danke Winfried, deine Hinweise werden dabei in die Überlegungen zur Empfehlung einbezogen 
Nierenfunktion: soll sich mit Umstellung der Medikation wieder erholen und verbessern könnenLungenfunktion:                      beeinträchtigt, aber keine akute Embolie Gefahr

Diese Kurzdarstellung ist nicht etwa die Folge befremdlicher Anwürfe, sondern fehlender Zeit. Andererseits möchte ich nicht nur dann etwas von mir hören lassen, wenn wir Probleme haben und Hilfe brauchen.
 Gerade auch mit den Erfolgen möchte ich all denjenigen Mut machen, bei denen es mit den gewünschten Untersuchungen nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert. Es lohnt sich, dann nachzuhaken und/oder einen Plan B (s.o.) zu entwickeln. Mit vielen Sachargumenten aus dem Forum und nicht zuletzt auch den zusätzlichen ganz praktischen Tipps beispielsweise von Georg lässt sich häufig doch noch mehr erreichen als anfangs in Rede steht.
Euch allen sei Dank!

Mit den besten Wünschen
Silvia

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Silvia,

_" Besser, als vermutet: der gestrige Befund des Kardiologen:
Ultraschalluntersuchung:       das Herz hat sich in seiner Funktion deutlich verbessert! "

_weißt Du wieviel Herzleistung Dein Mann hat ?

ich habe mittlerweile nach 2 schweren Herzinfarkten mit 3 Bypässen am Herz wieder 65 % Herzleistung, laut Kardiologen wäre das gut.

Wünsche Euch weiterhin alles Gute und Du kümmerst Dich vorbildlich um Deinen Mann .

----------


## daniela3

> An alle Interessierten,
> 
> nun haben wir nach unserer Hartnäckigkeit auch gute Nachrichten:
> 
> PSMA-PET-CT                       Termin am 11.5.2022Knochendichtemessung        Termin 6.5.2022Bestrahlung Brust                  Vorbesprechung und Behandlung ab 28.4.2022
> 
> 
> Besser, als vermutet: der gestrige Befund des Kardiologen:
> 
> ...


das ist doch prima, jede positive Nachricht ist aufbauend!

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Stefan, liebe Daniela,
liebe Mitbetroffene,

glücklicher Weise (?) lag der Herzmuskelentzündung bei meinem Mann kein Herzinfarkt zugrunde. Zu der Feststellung der Ursachen habe ich keine konkrete Erinnerung mehr, glaube aber, es stand die ungeklärte Vermutung von Viren/Bakterien und die Folge eines Entzündungsgeschehens im Raum. Die aus dem Herzen abgeleitete Flüssigkeit wurde meines Erachtens damals nicht weiter untersucht und wir waren nur froh, als sich der Verlauf verbesserte.

Aus heutiger Sicht könnte die Herzmuskelentzündung allerdings auch schon die Folge der heranwachsenden Krebserkrankung gewesen sein, wie es schon zur Vorstufe der Herzbeutelentzündung vermutet wird:
Herzverband.at: Herzbeutelentzündung: Perikarditis kann lebensbedrohlich sein URL:
https://www.herzverband.at/wp-conten...ntzuendung.pdf(16.11.2020). 
Damals konnte mein Mann kaum noch einige Schritte gehen. Die verbleibende Herzleistung lag deutlich unter 50% (ich glaube, es waren gerade noch 30%). Mit der Zeit wurde es dann unter der Medikation gefühlt schnell immer besser, allein die bis dahin regelmäßig stattgefundenen Fahrradtouren waren nicht mehr möglich. Kontrollen mit Messungen sind über die Jahre seit 2018 nicht erfolgt. Wir waren nur zufrieden mit dem gefühlt Erreichten.

Und ja, liebe Daniela, auch unsere unkontrollierte Eigendiagnose war als gute Nachricht für uns aufbauend, wenngleich im Nachhinein mit Blick auf das Abfallen der Nierenfunktion nicht förderlich.

Wie genau sich nun die Herzleistung verbessert hat, werden wir vielleicht noch im ausstehenden Bericht nachlesen können. Während der aktuellen Untersuchung hat sich mein Mann nur gefreut, ohne einen konkreten Wert zu erfragen. Der Kardiologe soll sich allerdings mehrfach positiv überrascht geäußert haben mit der abschließenden Bemerkung, mein Mann dürfe aus seiner Sicht nun wieder Alles machen. Eine tatsächlich aufbauende Nachricht.

Was soll ich sagen: Schon gestern war mein Mann dann statt des gemütlichen Café-Besuches gleich wieder 20 Kilometer mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Ob der Kardiologe einen solchen Kaltstart gemeint hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber auch der Glaube an den Arzt scheint Berge versetzen zu können und nur ungerne möchte ich nun die zur Vorsicht mahnende Spielverderberin sein.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

P.S.:Wie wir heute im Termin zur Aufklärung der Brustbestrahlung erfahren haben, hat vermutlich mit der langjährigen Einnahme des Herzmedikamentes Spironolacton schon lange Zeit ein bestrahlungsmäßig nicht mehr umkehrbares Brustwachstum stattgefunden. Es sei aus Sicht der Fachärztin heute nicht allein eine kosmetische Frage, ein weiteres Anwachsen unter der Hormontherapie nun zu vermeiden.
 Auch alle -wie mein Mann- Uneitlen könnten mit Blick auf eine prophylaktische Bestrahlung zur möglichen Schmerzverhinderung deutlich profitieren.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

deine Bemerkung unterstreicht meine Skepsis gegenüber der bisherigen Therapie. 




> glücklicher Weise (?) lag der Herzmuskelentzündung bei meinem Mann *kein* Herzinfarkt zugrunde. ...
> 
> Die verbleibende Herzleistung lag *deutlich unter 50%* (ich glaube, es waren gerade noch 30%). ..
> 
>  Kontrollen mit Messungen sind über die Jahre *seit 2018 nicht erfolgt.* Wir waren nur zufrieden mit dem gefühlt Erreichten.
> 
> 
> P.S.:Wie wir heute im Termin zur Aufklärung der Brustbestrahlung erfahren haben, hat vermutlich mit der *langjährigen Einnahme des Herzmedikamentes Spironolacton* schon lange Zeit ein bestrahlungsmäßig nicht mehr umkehrbares Brustwachstum stattgefunden.


Es wird Zeit, dass die Umstellung erfolgt. Dein Mann wird sich auf Grund der neuen Medikamente besser fühlen.
Die Nierenwerte sollten sich auf alle Fälle verbessern.


Indikation für Spironolacton?Kontraindikation bei Niereninsuffizienz

Zur Genese der Perikarditis: vergesst den Literaturhinweis (Juris non calculat ). Sollte das Prostatacarcinom ursächlich sein, dann wäre - in Folge Progress - ja auch die Perikarditis nicht reversibel...
Spekulationen eignen sich nicht zur Prophylaxe einer Erkrankung. Eher schon eine Methode zur Früherkennung. Da wäre ich wieder bei meinem Lieblingsthema:
He, junger Mann, du kennst zwar die PS deines Autos, kennst du aber auch deinen PSA?

Auf alle Fälle, ich wünsche euch ein guten Verlauf!

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried,

hab Dank für deine guten Wünsche. Ich glaube daran, dass du Recht behältst und mit der Umstellung der Herzmedikation schon eine deutliche Verbesserung des Befindens wie auch hinsichtlich der Nierenwerte eine positive Änderung eintreten wird. Erst jetzt, wo es sehr spät ist, haben wir uns die Nebenwirkungen angeschaut. Die Alarmglocken hätten hiernach schon längst läuten müssen.

Den heutigen Zustand haben wir mit der unbekümmerten Nachlässigkeit zur Medikation selbst verursacht. Der Kardiologe wollte meinen Mann schließlich schon nach 6 Monaten zur Kontrolle wiedersehen.
 Dein Lieblingsthema könnte also erweitert werden,
 kennst du die Folgen einer unkontrollierten Medikamenteneinnahme?

Wir trauen uns nun allerdings nicht, eigenmächtig das problematische Spironolacton schon heute ersatzlos abzusetzen. Würdest du es sofort ersatzlos streichen oder den neuen Vorschlag des Kardiologen, der hoffentlich bald kommt, noch abwarten?

Herzliche Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Guten Morgen liebe Silvia,




> Den heutigen Zustand haben wir mit der unbekümmerten Nachlässigkeit zur Medikation selbst verursacht. Der Kardiologe wollte meinen Mann schließlich schon nach 6 Monaten zur Kontrolle wiedersehen.
> 
> Wir trauen uns nun allerdings nicht, eigenmächtig das problematische Spironolacton schon heute ersatzlos abzusetzen. Würdest du es sofort ersatzlos streichen oder den neuen Vorschlag des Kardiologen, der hoffentlich bald kommt, noch abwarten?
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Silvia


Nein - ich würde die Therapie von mir aus und natürlich von hier aus nicht ändern. Im Befundbericht des Kardiologen wird die Medikation diskutiert. Es muss ja damals die bestehende Therapie begründet gewesen sein (Differentialdiagnose bedingt Differentialtherapie, oder wie Ralf gerne schreibt, Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen).

Eine Zusammenstellung der möglichen Diuretica folgt hier (zit.nach https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Diuretikum)


8 Thiaziddiuretika
8.1 Wirkmechanismus8.2 Indikationen8.3 Nebenwirkungen8.4 Kontraindikationen9 Schleifendiuretika
9.1 Wirkmechanismus9.2 Indikationen9.3 Nebenwirkungen9.4 Kontraindikationen10 Kaliumsparende Diuretika
10.1 Wirkmechanismus10.2 Indikationen10.3 Nebenwirkungen10.4 Kontraindikationen11 Aldosteronantagonisten
11.1 Wirkmechanismus11.2 Indikationen11.3 Nebenwirkungen11.4 Kontraindikationen12 Osmodiuretika13 Carboanhydrasehemmer
13.1 Wirkmechanismus13.2 Nebenwirkungen13.3 Kontraindikationen

Die Einnahme an den folgenden Tagen ist also nicht mehr relevant.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Mitbetroffene,
lieber Winfried,

deine Hinweise waren wichtig und goldrichtig. Auf unsere Bitte wurde der Bericht des Kardiologen heute vorab per Fax übermittelt. Danach hat sich   der Zustand nach dekompensierter Herzinsuffizienz bei damals hochgradig eingeschränkter LV-Funktion, am ehesten im Rahmen einer durchgemachten/subakuten Myokarditis 10/2018    aktuell so sehr verbessert, dass unter Aufrechterhalten der übrigen Medikation nun ersatzlos auf das problematisch erscheinende Spironolacton verzichtet werden soll. Wir sind nun hoffnungsfroh, dass entsprechend deinen guten Wünschen zeitnah eine Linderung eintreten wird, die vielleicht auch die Nierenwerte verbessern könnte, so dass sich unsere Optionen zur PCa-Therapie wieder weiten.

Wegen erster Plaque-Ablagerungen (?) in der Speiseröhre (nicht Herzkranzgefäßen) soll nun allerdings zusätzlich der Säureblocker Pantoprazol 40 mg zum Einsatz kommen, obwohl mein Mann keinerlei Beschwerden wie Sodbrennen o.ä. beklagt. Dazu sind mir einige Nebenwirkungen und allgemeine Warnhinweise bekannt. Gibt es einen guten Grund, der den Einsatz gleichwohl rechtfertigen könnte? Wir wollen uns nun nicht die nächsten Probleme einhandeln, zumal der Blocker gegebenenfalls eines nur langsamen Ausschleichens bedürfen soll.

Bei den übermittelten Blutwerten liegen wie erwartet so einige nicht im Referenzbereich. Besonders auffällig und mehrfach markiert findet sich auch:

der weiter exponentiell steil nach oben schießende Wert der alkalischen Phosphatase, welcher sich nun beläuft auf uns beängstigende: 2.603,00 (oberer Referenzwert 130)
            Gibt es einen Peak, ab dem auch wieder mit einem Abfall des Wertes zu rechnen ist?
            Können wir etwas dafür tun?
            Kennt jemand solche anhaltend steigende Werte, vielleicht im Zusammenhang mit vorliegenden Knochenmetstasen?

Herzliche Grüße
Silvia

----------


## daniela3

Meines Wissens sollten Protonenpumpeninhibitoren grundsätzlich nicht lange Zeit eingenommen werden2-3 Wochen und dann sollten sie abgesetzt werden. Aber Winfried wird dich sicherlich gut beraten, Silvia. 

Jedenfalls würde ich mich in der jetzigen Lage vor jeder anderen neuen Medikamenteneinnahme gut informieren, das ist schon richtig! Es ist genauso wie du meinst um sich nicht die nächsten Probleme einhandeln

----------


## Optimist1954

> .... Besonders auffällig und mehrfach markiert findet sich auch:
> 
> 
> der weiter exponentiell steil nach oben schießende Wert der alkalischen Phosphatase, welcher sich nun beläuft auf uns beängstigende: 2.603,00 (oberer Referenzwert 130)...


Hallo Silvia,

für Laborwerte gibt es häufig unterschiedliche Einheiten. Falls bei den vorliegenden Werten zur alk. Phosphatase keine Einheiten angegeben sind, bitte nachfragen. 

Franz

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

Spironolacton




> Bericht des Kardiologen heute vorab per Fax übermittelt. Danach hat sich   der Zustand nach dekompensierter Herzinsuffizienz bei damals hochgradig eingeschränkter LV-Funktion, am ehesten im Rahmen einer durchgemachten/subakuten Myokarditis 10/2018  aktuell so sehr verbessert, dass unter Aufrechterhalten der übrigen Medikation nun ersatzlos auf das problematisch erscheinende Spironolacton verzichtet werden soll.



erfreulich

Pantoprazol




> Wegen erster Plaque-Ablagerungen (?) in der Speiseröhre (nicht Herzkranzgefäßen) soll nun allerdings zusätzlich der Säureblocker Pantoprazol 40 mg zum Einsatz kommen, obwohl mein Mann keinerlei Beschwerden wie Sodbrennen o.ä. beklagt. Dazu sind mir einige Nebenwirkungen und allgemeine Warnhinweise bekannt. Gibt es einen guten Grund, der den Einsatz gleichwohl rechtfertigen könnte?



der Befund Plaque-Ablagerung ist unklarevtl. Befund per PNPantoprazol nicht immer durch Beschwerden indizierthäufig verordnet zur Vermeidung von UEW (Unerwünschte Wirkung) anderer Medikamenteoder Vorhandensein einer Hiatusinsuffizienz (in denke hier wieder an unseren Konrad)

Alkalische Phosphatase




> der weiter exponentiell steil nach oben schießende Wert der alkalischen Phosphatase, welcher sich nun beläuft auf uns beängstigende: 2.603,00 (oberer Referenzwert 130)



Franz hat richtig auf die unterschiedlichen Einheiten gewiesenRalf (Basiswissen/Abkürzungen) weist auf die Ostase hinKontext mit anderen LeberwertenKumulativer Verlauf?

N.B. andere Foristen betonen immer wieder, dass hier gemachte Aussagen *keine* ärztlichen Ratschläge sind. Selbstredend gilt das auch für mich.

Ich wünsche euch ein erholsames Wochenende. 

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,




> Dunkelfärbung der Haut, Juckreiz, Müdigkeit


Zu der Anamnese schreibst du im Profil _Dunkelfärbung_, in der ersten Schilderung jedoch _Rotfärbung_.

Bei Dunkelfärbung der Haut (Ikterus) und Juckreiz (!) denke ich an eine Funktionsstörung des Gallensystems bzw. Leber. 

- gibt es bei den Leberwerten den Wert Bilirubin? 
- gibt es die sog. Hepatitisserologie 

- im Falle des gestörten hepato-biliären Systems tritt Gallensäure aus über die Haut 
- dadurch entsteht Juckreiz
- die alkalische Phospatase könnte im Zusammenhang mit Leber DD    Knochenmetastasen Stein
- Gesamter Laborbericht?

Winfried

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hiatus/Speiseröhre:

bei saurem Aufstoßen in der Speiseröhre denke ich zu allererst an Stress, den dein Mann wohl in den letzten Wochen hatte. Statt eines Säureblockers kann man es auch mit Entspannung versuchen. Und einige Stunden vor dem Schlafengehen nichts Schweres oder Fettes mehr essen.

Grundsätzlich können Schluckbeschwerden auch von einer eosinophilen Ösophagitis herrühren. In diesem Falle wird es Lebensmittel-Allergien geben, die Entzündungen hervorrufen. Bei mir wurde das jahrzehntelang nicht richtig diagnostiziert.

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für euere Hinweise und Anregungen.

Karl, das Dumme ist, dass mein Mann keinerlei Beschwerden hat, die unseres Erachtens medikamentös zu behandeln wären und wir mit Blick auf die Nierenwerte lieber von allen zusätzlichen, entbehrlichen Medikamenten absehen möchten. Dazu sind wir deiner Meinung und glauben, jede Art der Entspannung könne meinem Mann derzeit besser helfen.

Bei den Werten betreffend beispielsweise Testosteron waren mir bereits unterschiedliche Einheiten aufgefallen, die ich jeweils umgerechnet und auf einen Nenner gebracht habe. Bedauerlicher Weise ist dies hinsichtlich des AP-Wertes nicht die Lösung. Die Einheiten werden jeweils gleich in U/L angegeben. Auch schien selbst dem Laborarzt der angegebene Wert wohl abenteuerlich.

Hinter U/L       2.603 ++ findet sich daher ein k für kontrolliertes Ergebnis.

Im Gegensatz zur alkalischen Phosphatase und den schlechten Nierenwerten haben sich ausgerechnet die Leberwerte auch schon wieder beruhigt und liegen alle im Normbereich:


GPT:   U/L      <50      14GOT:   U/L      <50      20Gamma-GT:   <60      25Cholinesterase           5.536Amylase                     75Bilirubin direkt mg/dL 0,4Bilirubin indirekt          0,24
LDH    U/L                  251 + (auch schon wieder runter von über 300)Triglyceride                 197

Näher als einen Zusammenhang mit Problemen der Leber sehe ich daher den Zusammenhang mit den Knochenmetastasen. In der Literatur wird vielfach auf eine erhöhte Aktivität betreffend die Knochen hingewiesen.
 So heißt es etwa: Auch Erkrankungen der Knochen können Ursache einer AP-Erhöhung sein: Knochenbrüche, Knochenentzündungen, Knochentumore".

Nur was bedeutet dies konkret? Findet derzeit ein explosionsartiger Ausbruch/Umbau in den Knochen mittels der Tumorzellen statt? Lässt sich dieser stoppen?

Und natürlich nehme ich all die so wunderbaren Hinweise, auch diejenigen von dir, lieber Winfried, nicht als ärztliche Ratschläge, wenngleich sie für uns so manches Mal wertvoller als jeder direkte ärztliche Rat sind.

Lieber Winfried, nun versuche ich nochmals die Gesamtwerte, die vom Kardiologen im Krankenhaus eingeholt wurden, hier anschließend mit einem Link zu übermitteln. Mit dem Hochladen aus unserem Netzwerk stehe ich nach wie vor auf Kriegsfuß, ein Bild wird unlesbar und eine PDF geht auch nicht. Ach ja, mein Mann sieht seine Hautfarbe weiter als rot, während ich urlaubsmäßige Bräune ohne Sonnenbrand erkenne.

Herzliche Grüße
Silvia

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kbyl1gahkk...e%203.pdf?dl=0

----------


## Advo024

P.S.:

Im Basiswissen habe ich zur Ostase, der knochenspezifischen AP, gefunden, dass eine Erhöhung des Wertes ein Anzeichen dafür sein kann, dass mit dem Knochenstoffwechsel etwas nicht stimmt und dass sich in den Knochen etwas tut, was sich nicht tun sollte. Genau dies befürchte ich.

Weiter heißt es im Basiswissen, dass in diesem Fall eine Skelettszintigraphie oder das empfindlichere PSMA-PET/CT angebracht sei. Der Termin für Letzteres steht gegen die vom Urologen nicht für erforderlich gehaltene Diagnostik zum Glück nun fest.

Anders als der Urologe wies auch die Strahlenärztin letzte Woche im Rahmen der Aufklärung zur Brustbestrahlung dringend auf die Notwendigkeit zur zeitnahen Erstellung des PSMA-PET-CT als unumgänglich zur Diagnostik und Therapiefestlegung hin. Alle anderen bildgebenden Verfahren seien unzureichend, zumal hier eine Skelettszintigraphie nicht gefertigt wurde und die vorliegenden Untersuchungen ausdrücklich offenlassen, ob und in welchem Ausmaß Metastasen vorliegen oder auch nicht. Hätten wir nicht bereits den Termin zum PSMA-PET-CT vereinbart, hätte Frau Prof. Dr. N. diesen schnellstmöglich aus ärztlicher Sicht als notwendig veranlasst. Irgendeines Hinweises von uns oder gar begründeten Bitten bedurfte es -anders als beim Urologen- für die Einschätzung der Frau Prof. Dr. N. nicht.

Meine Verwunderung gegenüber der fehlenden Beachtung des immer weiter steigenden AP-Wertes habe ich schon früh -auch gegenüber dem Urologen- zum Ausdruck gebracht. Zuletzt haben wir von ihm bedauerlicher Weise nur die Aufforderung erhalten, wir mögen ihm bitte bei der weiteren Therapie der Tumorerkrankung Vertrauen entgegenbringen. Wir seien auf einem sehr guten Wege und wir würden in ein paar Wochen sehen, dass wir auf dem richtigen Wege seien  Die Antwort auf die Frage, wohin der Weg bei Eintritt der Hormonresistenz führe, welches der Gesamtplan sei, blieb er schuldig.

Im Basiswissen findet sich zum Hintergrund gewisser Ignoranz des AP-Wertes die folgende Erklärung:
  Die Messung der Ostase ist eine auch von den gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen zu übernehmende Leistung und kann vom Urologen (wenn er ohnehin für die PSA-Bestimmung Blut abnimmt) oder vom Hausarzt veranlasst werden. Merkwürdigerweise greifen aber nur wenige Urologen von sich aus auf diesen einfachen Test zurück. Ein Grund mag sein, dass die Leitlinie diese Messung nicht ausdrücklich empfiehlt oder gar als Alternative zur Skelettszintigraphie nennt. Es heißt an einer Stelle lediglich:

 Das Staging sollte risikoadaptiert durchgeführt werden. Hierzu zählen demzufolge weiterhin:
 ...
 ...
 Knochenschmerzen oder ein unklarer Anstieg bzw. eine Erhöhung der alkalischen Phosphatase . 
Nur wurde hier auch zu den Laborwerten des Urologen ausdrücklich auch der AP-Wert ermittelt. Wozu dies geschieht, frage ich mich, wenn dieser spezifische Wert dann doch nicht beachtet wird, obwohl er schon früh
 -ähnlich dem PSA- exponentiell anstieg, dann aber nun unter der Hormontherapie nicht wieder abfällt, sondern immer weiter steigt.

Angst und Bange wird mir, wenn ich dann an anderer Stelle des Basiswissens zur Kenntnis nehme:

  Die Forscher stellten fest, dass ein rasches klinisches und radiologisches Fortschreiten der Erkrankung, eine untypische Metastasierung sowie ein scharfer Anstieg der Blutwerte LDH, CRP (Creaktives Protein, ein Entzündungsmarker), *AP (Alkalische Phosphatase)* und NSE bei gleichzeitig niedrigem PSA-Wert Hinweise auf eine neuroendokrine Entartung sind.
*Es ist zu befürchten, dass diese Alarmsignale längst nicht allen Urologen bewusst sind* (Hervorhebungen von mir)*.
*
Den weiterführenden Link im Basiswissen, Seite 196, FN 205, schaue ich mir nun noch an.

----------


## daniela3

Guten morgen Silvia,

sehr einfach kannst du hiermit Bilder einstellen, das nutze ich immer für Foren:

https://picr.de/

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Silvia,

 Mir kam die Idee, dass es sinnvoll sein könnte, den Vitamin D Spiegel im Blut zu messen.

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass der Anstieg des AP Wertes direkt damit zu tun hat, aber es wird die Gabe von Vitamin D bei zu niedrigem Spiegel im Blut empfohlen.  Im Basiswissen steht bei Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln etwas dazu, und ich habe mich selber mal mit Vitamin D Gabe beschäftigt. Es scheint nicht ein Hype zu sein, sondern relativ gut untersucht. , ich erinnere mich jetzt nicht genau ob es der Zusammenhang war mit Knochenstoffwechsel und/ oder Immunsystem. 

(Es wäre halt nur ein Mini-baustein an Therapie, ob ein Vitamin D Mangel so einen Anstieg des AP Wertes verursacht, glaube ich eher nicht). Bei google scholar  kam bei dem Stichwort "vitamin d prostate cancer" und anschliessend nach Jahr sortiert eine Studie 2022, wonach Vitamin D auch bei Herzerkrankung eine flexiblere Muskelbeweglichkeit bewirkt. Es war mir jetzt wichtig, das zu schreiben, weil es auch beim dkfz erwähnt wird, dass vitamin D eine Rolle spielt bei Krebs und ich bei google scholar den Eindruck hatte, dass es nicht nur ein Hype ist.

LG
Barlaus

----------


## barlaus37

> Hallo Silvia,
> 
>  Mir kam die Idee, dass es sinnvoll sein könnte, den Vitamin D Spiegel im Blut zu messen.
> 
> Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass der Anstieg des AP Wertes direkt damit zu tun hat, aber es wird die Gabe von Vitamin D bei zu niedrigem Spiegel im Blut empfohlen.  Im Basiswissen steht bei Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln etwas dazu, und ich habe mich selber mal mit Vitamin D Gabe beschäftigt. Es scheint nicht ein Hype zu sein, sondern relativ gut untersucht. , ich erinnere mich jetzt nicht genau ob es der Zusammenhang war mit Knochenstoffwechsel und/ oder Immunsystem. 
> 
> (Es wäre halt nur ein Mini-baustein an Therapie, ob ein Vitamin D Mangel so einen Anstieg des AP Wertes verursacht, glaube ich eher nicht). Bei google scholar  kam bei dem Stichwort "vitamin d prostate cancer" und anschliessend nach Jahr sortiert eine Studie 2022, wonach Vitamin D auch bei Herzerkrankung eine flexiblere Muskelbeweglichkeit bewirkt. Es war mir jetzt wichtig, das zu schreiben, weil es auch beim dkfz erwähnt wird, dass vitamin D eine Rolle spielt bei Krebs und ich bei google scholar den Eindruck hatte, dass es nicht nur ein Hype ist.
> 
> LG
> Barlaus



In der Langfassung der deutschen Leitlinie wird Vitamin D ebenfalls erwähnt, S. 233 im pdf -file, Bezüglich hormontherapie und Knochenmetastasen.

Zuviel Vitamin D als Überdosierung über Nahrungsmittelergänzung schädigt bei Gesunden die Niere, -- ist die Nierenverarbeitung aber bereits eingeschränkt, könnte auch Vitamin D zu niedrig vorhanden sein. Deswegen mein Anliegen mit der Messung.

. Gruss Barlaus

----------


## daniela3

Mit dem Vitamin D stimmts. Das wurde ua im Entlassungsgericht von meinem Mann damals auch explizit erwähnt. Hier ein kurzer Auszug:

Bitte beachten Sie die weiteren Hinweise im beigefügten Merkblatt.
In mehreren Studien gibt es Hinweise, dass erniedrigte VitaminD3-Spiegel einen negativen Einfluss auf den Verlauf einer Prostatakarzinom-Erkrankung haben können. 

Der 25 (OH)-Vitamin-Spiegel lag bei o.g. Patienten bei 16,86 ug/l. und ist somit erniedrigt. Da über eine normale Ernährung und wegen der ungenügenden Sonneneinstrahlung in unseren Breiten kein ausreichender Blutspiegel erreicht werden kann, empfehlen wir die Einnahme von Vitamin D in Form von Tabletten (z.b. Vigantoletten® oder Dechristol®)

----------


## lutzi007

Vitamin D : Deshalb lasse ich seit letztem Jahr diesen Blutwert mit erfassen. Zur Zeit nehme ich 40000 i.E., damit ich überhaupt noch im unteren Referenzbereich bleibe, obwohl ich mich sehr oft draußen, besonders bei Sonnenschein, aufhalte.
Meine Knochendichte war nach ADT nicht mehr gut.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Silvia,

vielen Dank für den Link zu dropbox mit relevanten Laborwerten.

Die Textergänzungen am Rande sind hilfreich. Einige Bemerkungen zu den wichtigsten - im Rahmen der zu betrachtenden Grundkrankheit  pathologischen Werten.

Wichtig ist aus internistischer Sicht der Wert für die Beurteilung einer Herzinsuffizienz: ProBNP https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_natriuretic_Peptide in pg/mL.
Er ist ein Hinweis für den Kräftezustand der Herzmuskulatur. Im Oktober 2018 bei der Herzmuskelentzündung signifikant hoch, aktuell rückläufig - noch nicht im Normbereich*.

·        Hämoglobin g/dL 12.6   Anämie, bedingt Kraftlosigkeit
·        erhöht sind die Leukozyten und die BSG  - während andere Entzündungswerte (CRP,LDH) normal sind
·        D-Dimer, Troponin, BNP* akut nicht relevant
·        Kalium wird sich erholen nach Absetzen von Spironolacton
·        Kreatinin  hat sich innerhalb der Berichtszeit schon erholt
·        Leberwerte** und Blutfette normal
·        CK unbedeutend erhöht

Somit bleibt in der kritischen Betrachtung die alkalische Phosphatase**. Der Zusammenhang mit Knochenmetastasen wurde ja bereits besprochen. Die bildgebenden Verfahren sind entsprechend geplant.

Die Indikation für den Säureblocker bleibt unklar.

Die Bedeutung von Nahrungsergänzungsmittel - hier Vit D - ist unbestritten, kann aber eine "Heilung" nicht vollbringen.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela, lieber Barlaus, lieber Lutz, lieber Winfried,
liebe Mitbetroffene,

gerne probiere ich hinsichtlich meiner technischen Schwierigkeiten auch deinen Tipp, Daniela, aus. Das Problem ist, dass wir bislang nur ein grotenschlechtes Fax haben und dessen Umwandlung in eine Bilddatei nichts mehr erkennen ließ. Unsere Tochter hat mir dann mit dem Link über die dropbox weitergeholfen. So wird die schlechte Lesbarkeit nicht noch weiter beeinträchtigt. Aber es ist nicht lustig, bei meinen nächtlichen Aktionen auch unser Kind zu behelligen. Daher ist es gut, wenn ich mir nun für den Regelfall der Normalqualität mit deinem Link auch gut selber helfen kann.

Ich danke euch auch für die nahezu gleichlautende Erinnerung an Vitamin D. Derzeit ist mir alles lieber, als hinsichtlich der Knochenmetastasen nun auch noch an eine neuroendokrine Form zu denken. Leider ändert aber mein Wunsch nichts an etwaigen Fakten. Allerdings befinden wir uns (noch) nicht im kastrationsresistenten Stadium, so dass viel anderes als Vitamin D und Calicium wohl ohnehin (noch) nicht in Frage kommt. Dazu werden wir entsprechend euren Anregungen in der kommenden Woche nun unseren Hausarzt bitten, den Vitamin D-Spiegel (-wie auch den Wert der neuronenspezifischen Enolase (NSE)-) bestimmen zu lassen. Dann wissen wir schon mehr.

Und ja, Winfried, so ganz im Normbereich findet sich der Kräftezustand der Herzmuskulatur noch nicht, auch wenn mein Mann gerade so agiert und seine Fahrradtouren wieder ausweitet. Zumindest hat er schnell bemerkt, dass Steigungen noch nicht gut von ihm bewältigt werden können, und wählt Wege ohne stark belastende Anstiege aus, was bei uns am Niederrhein problemlos machbar ist.

Der fallende Hämoglobinwert soll aus Sicht des Urologen erst bei einem Wert ab 10 medikamentös aufgefangen werden. Meine Idee, schon vorher prophylaktisch -etwa mit EPO o.ä.- einzugreifen, kam beim Urologen nicht gut an und verursachte dessen Nachfrage, ob ich meinen Mann unbedingt schnell beerdigen lassen wolle. Tatsächlich hätte dann aber dessen Alternativvorschlag zum Einsatz eines Anti-Depressiva-Medikamentes zur Steigerung der Leistungsfähigkeit genau dahin führen können. Unser aufmerksamer Apotheker wie auch der Kardiologe haben dringend davon abgeraten und konnten nicht nachvollziehen, meinem Mann in dessen Situation Venlafaxin zu verordnen. Das nimmt mein Mann nun ebenso wenig wie den Säureblocker, dessen Sinnhaftigkeit nicht erhellt ist. An der Medikation hat sich nichts geändert. Es wurde das Spironolacton abgesetzt. Beschwerden mit Sodbrennen o.ä. gibt es nicht.

Zum AP-Wert frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt wahrscheinlich ist, dass aus einem nicht neuroendokrinen Primärtumor (keine neuroendokrinen Differenzierungskomponenten laut Ergänzungsbericht des Pathologen zumindest hinsichtlich der genommenen Stanzen) mit einem Mal Metastasen mit neuroendokrinen Anteilen in den Knochen erwachsen. Sicher gibt es auch dazu jede Menge Hinweise. Vielleicht ist auch das Aufeinandertreffen von Tumoren mit und ohne neuroendokrine Anteile nebeneinander nicht so selten, wenn man den etwaigen Einfluss der Hormontherapie auf die Metastasen und etwaige eingetretene Mutationen berücksichtigt.

Aber derzeit bin ich doch etwas überfordert, weil ich in erster Linie versuche, möglichen anderen (harmloseren) Bedeutungen des hohen AP-Wertes auf die Spur zu kommen. Vielleicht kann mir an dieser Stelle bitte ein Forumsteilnehmer mit direkten Informationen (Links) zum AP und dessen Bedeutung -außerhalb der bei meinem Mann guten Leberwerte- weiterhelfen? Es scheint, die mir bislang zugänglichen Informationen bleiben unter Berücksichtigung der guten Leberwerte allesamt kryptisch im Bereich der Spekulationen.

Dann müssen wir uns gegebenenfalls weiter gedulden und das Ergebnis des PSMA-PET-CTs abwarten.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Silvia,



> Dazu werden wir entsprechend euren Anregungen in der kommenden Woche nun unseren Hausarzt bitten, den Vitamin D-Spiegel (-wie auch den Wert der neuronenspezifischen Enolase (NSE)-) bestimmen zu lassen.


das Bestimmen des Vitamin-D-Spiegels darf gerne der Hausarzt in Auftrag geben, aber bezüglich der NSE rate ich *ganz dringend* dazu, dass Dein Mann sich selbst zu einem medizinischen Labor begibt  und das sollte in Düsseldorf nicht schwierig sein , sich dort Blut abnehmen und dies gleich untersuchen lässt. Lies bitte dazu *diesen Beitrag* von vor einiger Zeit.

Zur alkalischen Phosphatase und zur knochenspezifischen alkalischen Phosphatase habe ich im "Ersten Rat" einiges zusammengetragen (Abschnitt 6.15.3 auf Seite 54, linke Spalte ab "Es gibt noch eine weitere  preiswertere  Möglichkeit..."), beachte auch die Fußnote 57 dazu. 

Zu Blutwerten allgemein, insbesondere aber unter Chemotherapie, kannst Du vielleicht diesem Text einiges Nützliche entnehmen:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nter%20ChT.pdf

Ralf

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Silvia,
 bei Knochenmetastasen berichten mehrere retrospektive Studien über einen  alkaline phosphatase flare  zu Beginn einer ADT.  Diskutiert wird dabei mitunter, ob aus dem vorübergehenden Anstieg der AP eine Prognose für den weiteren Verlauf der Erkrankung gewonnen werden kann.
  Eine Schwäche dieser Studien sind u. a. die kleinen Patientenzahlen.  Prospektive Studien zum AP-Flare zu ADT-Beginn sind mir nicht bekannt.

  Franz

----------


## daniela3

Genauso macht mein Mann es bereits seit 7 Jahren. Anstatt über den HA oder Urologen, wo das Blut durch die Gegend ins Labor kutschiert wird (oft steht es lange in den Praxen bis es abgeholt wird) geht mein Mann in ein Labor um die Ecke wo das Blut abgenommen und auch dort untersucht wird. Ergebnisse kommen am gleichen Tag per eMail mitgeteilt. Es ist auch besser wenn das Blut im gleichen Labor und unter gleichen Bedingungen abgenommen wird (12 Std.nicht essen und am besten gleich morgens abnehmen lassen).

----------


## Trekker

> geht mein Mann in ein Labor um die Ecke wo das Blut abgenommen und auch dort untersucht wird. Ergebnisse kommen am gleichen Tag per eMail mitgeteilt. Es ist auch besser wenn das Blut im gleichen Labor und unter gleichen Bedingungen abgenommen wird (12 Std.nicht essen und am besten gleich morgens abnehmen lassen).


So mache ich das auch seit einigen Jahren. Allerdings darf das Ergebnis aus Datenschutzgründen nicht per E-Mail versandt werden.

@Silvia: Danke für Dein einfühlsames Verständnis bezügl. meinem letzten Beitrag in Deinem Thread.

----------


## daniela3

> So mache ich das auch seit einigen Jahren. Allerdings darf das Ergebnis aus Datenschutzgründen nicht per E-Mail versandt werden.
> 
> @Silvia: Danke für Dein einfühlsames Verständnis bezügl. meinem letzten Beitrag in Deinem Thread.


Unser Labor schickt die Ergebnisse passwortgeschützt.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Ralf, Franz,
liebe Daniela und lieber Henry,

Ralf, hab herzlichen Dank für den weiteren Link, dem ich sehr viel Wissenswertes zur Veränderung verschiedenster Werte entnehmen konnte. Hinsichtlich der AP wird darauf hingewiesen, dass erst eine Veränderung um
 ca. 20 % eine Bedeutung habe. Doch was ist, wenn der Wert von anfangs -schon ohne ADT- am 8.3. von deutlich erhöhten 221, über 238 am 14.3, über 319 am 24.3., ständig steigt, was dann unter einsetzender ADT weiter gesteigert wird, von 619 am 8.4. auf nun 2.603 am 26.4.? Ist ein Ende des Höhenflugs in Sicht?

Dein besonderer Hinweis für die wesentlichen Umstände zur Bestimmung der NSE, bewahren uns nun mit dem Aufsuchen eines Direktlabors vor grundlosem Schrecken.

Dazu auch vielen Dank, euch Daniela und Henry, für euere Erfahrungsberichte mit den Direktlaboren. Bislang haben wir noch ein wildes Durcheinander mit den Werten verschiedenster Labore je nach Fachärzten, die sich daher kaum für einen Vergleich eignen. Mit einem bleibenden Labor unabhängig von den jeweiligen Ärzten zu sein, erscheint uns lohnend auch für eine hoffentlich noch lange Reihe an Werten insbesondere den dann hoffentlich bald im Wesentlichen nur noch interessierenden PSA- und Testosteron- Werten.

Ähnlichen unnötigen Schrecken wie zur NSE möchten wir auch nicht den Studien mit nur wenigen Teilnehmern zur AP entnehmen. Und ja, auch bei dem Hinweis im weiterführenden Link im Basiswissen, Seite 196 waren nur 8 Patienten teilnehmend. Der Aussagewert lässt sich damit nicht verallgemeinern. Für eine erhöhte ärztliche Aufmerksamkeit sollte es aber reichen und nicht wortlos darüber hinweggegangen werden, wenn solche hohen AP-Werte auftreten.

Franz, sollte es sich um einen nur vorübergehenden Anstieg der AP zu Beginn der ADT handeln, wären wir ja beruhigt. Allerdings lagen die Werte schon ohne ADT weit über dem oberen Referenzwert von 130 (s.o.).

Gerne hätte ich dazu von den Erfahrungen anderer gehört, die ebenfalls auffällig hohe Werte der AP bestaunten, die dann aber irgendwann auch wieder abfielen. Im Gegensatz zum fallenden PSA (halbiert von etwa 800 auf derzeit etwa 400) scheint bei meinem Mann die Richtung der AP aber nur grenzenlos nach oben zu weisen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Silvia,

ich möchte folgendes vermuten: Während das Herunterfahren der Androgenproduktion sich schnell im sinkenden PSA-Wert niederschlägt, braucht es länger, bis er sich in einer Umkehr des Knochenabbaus und damit im Serumspiegel der AP niederschlägt. Wie gesagt, es ist eine Vermutung, sicher bin ich nicht, aber ich würde Euch wünschen, dass es sich so verhält.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Silvia,
wie Du schon richtig vermutet hast, ist die Alkalische Phosphatase, in Deutschland mit AP, international mit ALP abgekürzt ein Sammelwert aus verschiedenen Ursprüngen. Ich bevorzuge immer den knochenspezifischen Anteil, in Deutschland auch Ostase, international bALP genannt. Hier könntest Du recht genau den Knochenaufbau beurteilen. Da Prostatakrebs, im Gegensatz bspw. zu Brustkrebs, meist osteoblastische, knochenaufbauende Metatsasen verursacht, ist die bALP ein guter Wert das Geschehen zu bewerten.

In fortgeschrittenen- und bei aggressiven Stadien bilden sich auch gerne lytische Knochenmetastasen, d.h. der Knochen wird schnell abgebaut, es entstehen 'Löcher' im Knochen, die natürlich mit hoher Bruchgefahr einhergehen. Schmerzen verursachen beide Arten von Knochenmetastasen, die osteoblastischen aber meist etwas mehr und intensivere. Der Knochenabbau lässt sich mit speziellen Markern überprüfen, ich lasse dazu regelmäßig das βCTX bestimmen. Wenn es erhöht ist, lohnen auch die Marker der neuroendokrinen Entartung wie NSE, CGA und CEA.

Das nur mal so kurz und knapp, obwohl man dazu natürlich tagelang referieren könnte. Und ja, ich fahre auch regelmäßig direkt ins Labor nach Wiesbaden, die die Blutentnahme durchführen und die gewünschten Werte bestimmen. Hat sich bewährt.

_Only the brave can walk alone_

----------


## MartinWK

Silvia, vermutlich wird die Strahlenärztin wissen, dass das PSMA PET/CT den Bestrahlungsplan beeinflussen kann. Ich hatte dazu hier geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...101#post122101

----------


## Barnold

Möglicherweise hilft auch eine Bestimmung der AP-Isoenzyme weiter. Siehe hier: https://www.mlhb.de/fileadmin/user_u...me__060619.pdf
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

die schönsten Pläne wollen nicht immer umgesetzt werden. Derzeit ist es mir bei keinem der Direktlabore im Umkreis von 50 Kilometern gelungen, auch nur einen Termin zur Blutabnahme zu vereinbaren. Immer waren es die gleichen Gründe für eine Absage: Corona selber wie auch die damit einhergehenden Überlastungen mit Testungen.

Nun gut, also wieder einen Plan B. Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Urologen sind wir, derzeit noch überzeugt von der Kompetenz zumindest der dort tätigen Strahlenärztin, bei dem naheliegenden PCa-zertifizierten Krankenhaus mit zusätzlicher darüberstehender onkologischer Zertifizierung hängen geblieben. Wir wollen nun versuchen, beim leitenden Onkologen einen Beratungstermin zu erhalten und über diesen an die begehrten Laborleistungen (einschließlich problematischer NSE- Bestimmung und den Markern zur Knochenbildung und Knochenresortion) zu gelangen.

Auf diesem Weg könnte dann vielleicht auch die noch ausstehende genetische Abklärung veranlasst werden. Schließlich soll sich der dortige Prof. insbesondere auch mit dem Thema der Immuntherapien beschäftigen.
 Wir werden sehen, ob und wie weit wir dort kommen, entmutigen lassen wollen wir uns nicht. Notfalls bleibt unser Hausarzt, den wir, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, nicht zu sehr (etwa mit den speziellen Anforderungen zur NSE-Bestimmung) in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Wer weiß, für welche Notfälle wir ihn künftig noch alles brauchen werden.

Es ist manches Mal frustrierend, welcher Mühen es bedarf, an eine ausreichende Diagnostik und gute Ärzte zu gelangen, die nicht schon einseitig von den jeweiligen Interessen ihr gefärbtes Konzept unterbreiten.
 Und mit dem zuletzt bei uns eingeforderten Glauben an den richtigen Weg ist es bei uns -ohne Angabe von sachlichem Hintergrund und Aufzeigen des Gesamtweges- nicht zum Besten bestellt, zumal ich mit heute erst eingegangenen Laborwerten feststellen musste, dass sich der AP-Wert bereits am 22.4.2022 völlig unbeachtet auf 2.082 befunden hat, bevor er nun am 26.4. auf 2.603 explodiert schien.

Bin ich die Einzige, die sich vielleicht unbegründet Sorgen macht und mehr zur Ursache und den Hintergrund wissen möchte?

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Und mit dem zuletzt bei uns eingeforderten Glauben an den richtigen Weg ist es bei uns -ohne Angabe von sachlichem Hintergrund und Aufzeigen des Gesamtweges- nicht zum Besten bestellt, zumal ich mit heute erst eingegangenen Laborwerten feststellen musste, dass sich der AP-Wert bereits am 22.4.2022 völlig unbeachtet auf 2.082 befunden hat, bevor er nun am 26.4. auf 2.603 explodiert schien.
> 
> Bin ich die Einzige, die sich vielleicht unbegründet Sorgen macht und mehr zur Ursache und den Hintergrund wissen möchte?


- nein, bist du nicht
- in #223 hast du zur möglichen Auskunft über die Ursache geschrieben




> Dann müssen wir uns gegebenenfalls weiter gedulden und das Ergebnis des PSMA-PET-CTs abwarten.


Winfried

----------


## MartinWK

> Es ist manches Mal frustrierend, welcher Mühen es bedarf, an eine ausreichende Diagnostik und gute Ärzte zu gelangen, die nicht schon einseitig von den jeweiligen Interessen ihr gefärbtes Konzept unterbreiten.


Jeder findet das gut, was er besonders gut kann oder was ihm eine Autorität glaubhaft empfohlen hat (z.B. Hochschullehrer, Leitlinien, Lehrbücher, GBA, aufwendige Studien...). Ersteres sieht man schnell und kann es hinterfragen (z.B. durch Zweitmeinung). Die zweite Gruppe wird teilweise stark von sachfremden Interessen bestimmt (Interessen, die nicht das Patientenwohl oder den Fortschritt im Auge haben): das ist viel schwerer zu durchschauen. Meiner Meinung nach noch bedeutender ist das, was dem Patienten _nicht_ angeboten wird: alle die Medikamente und Therapien, die es geben könnte, wenn nicht die sachfremden Interessen die Forschung in andere Richtungen lenken würden. Der Großteil der Forschung wird von Pharmafirmen (viele kleinere "Startups" darunter) betrieben und ist rein profitorientiert. Ein weiterer großer Teil liegt bei Instituten und Universitäten und dort bestimmen Professoren, was geforscht wird; Zuschüsse, Karrieren und Macht spielen eine Rolle.

Silvia, "frustriert" darfst du nicht sein. Wer von den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln (materiell und intellektuell) in der Lage ist, seine Behandlung zu optimieren (so wie ihr), wird davon profitieren. Auch ein schönes Haus oder einen guten Gebrauchtwagen bekommt man eher, wenn man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt statt das Erstbeste zu kaufen.

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Mitbetroffene,
lieber Winfried,

du hattest mit deiner Prognose recht. Bereits in kurzer Zeit nach dem Absetzen des Spironolacton haben sich die Nierenwerte nun schon deutlich erholt. Der GFR (Gesamtfunktion) liegt schon wieder bei 56! 
Einige Einzelwerte liegen noch leicht über den oberen Referenzwerten, aber alle befinden sich im Sinkflug, so dass eine weitere Verbesserung der Nierenfunktion zu erwarten ist. Damit einhergehend scheinen nun auch potenziell nierengefährdende PCa-Therapien wieder greifbar zu werden, ohne befürchten zu müssen, alsbald in der Dialyse zu landen. Winfried, ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wohin die Entwicklung ohne deine steten Hinweise geführt hätte. Daher nochmals unser besonderer Dank an dich.

Die Verbesserungen der Laborwerte gehen leider (noch) nicht mit einer entsprechend spürbaren Verbesserung des Befindens meines Mannes einher. Vermutlich wird dies durch andere Entwicklungen behindert.

Auf der Suche nach der Ursache des weiter explodierenden AP-Wertes (neuer Höchststand am 5.5. nun bei 3.525 ohne Ende in Sicht) brachte die Untersuchung zur Knochendichte im Bereich des 1.,2. und 3. LWK auf Nachfrage leider keine Aufklärung. Die Knochendichte-Werte lagen alle im grünen Bereich, wobei ausdrücklich darauf geachtet wurde, die Knochen und nicht die Metastasen zu bewerten. Der tumorbedingte Knochenumbau erfolge in Richtung einer Osteoblastenaktivität, wobei sich keine pathologische Minderung des Kalksalzgehaltes zeige, so dass aktuell keine Frakturgefährdung bestehe. Die Metastasen seien zunehmend sklerosiert.

Kann dieser fortlaufende Prozess nicht doch die Ursache für den extremen AP-Wert sein?

Gemäß euren Hinweisen bin ich auch einem etwaigen Mangel an Vitamin D nachgegangen und habe insoweit mit einem aktuellen Wert von nur noch 8,9 ng/ml Informationen über eine deutliche Unterversorgung erhalten.
 Es liest sich in der Literatur als ein schwerer Mangelzustand, trotz ausreichendenden Aufenthalten im Freien. Der Radiologe meinte nur, dieser könne gerne ausgeglichen werden, gab dem aber trotz vorliegender Studien keine besondere Bedeutung. Nun denn, der Mangel wird jetzt in Eigenregie erst einmal mit D3/K2-Tabletten substituiert. Ob sich damit gegebenenfalls auch der explodierende AP-Wert stoppen lässt, bleibt abzuwarten. 
Es scheint mir jedenfalls besser, als Kiefernekrosen durch den vom Urologen in Betracht gezogenen späteren Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten in Kauf zu nehmen, zumal ich dazu -mit weiteren Nachweisen- den Hinweis fand:
  Wenn eine Therapie mit Bisphosphonaten durchgeführt werden soll, ist in jedem Fall vorher der Vitamin-D-Status zu prüfen, denn bei einem Vitamin-D-Mangel ist die Therapie kontraindiziert [33]. Auch das Risiko für Kiefernekrosen steigt bei einem Vitamin-D-Mangel deutlich [24, 34] . 
Das Abfallen des Hämoglobins, welches das Befinden meines Mannes wegen der fehlenden Sauerstoffversorgung im Blut trotz normgerechten Eisen-, Kalium- und Kalziumwerten weiter beeinträchtigen könnte, bleibt hingegen unaufgeklärt und unbehandelt. Der Urologe will bekanntlich erst ab einem Abfallen auf 10 g/dl dann mit Bluttransfusionen gegensteuern. Davon sind wir mit nun 12 g/dl noch etwas entfernt und finden die angekündigte Aussicht auch nicht besonders verlockend, zumal keine Abklärung zu den Ursachen erfolgt, obwohl:
  Auch die Verdrängung der Blutbildung durch im Knochenmark wachsende Tumore oder bei Leukämien oder Lymphomen ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Anämieursachen selten, zeigt aber, dass wie bedeutsam es ist, die Ursache einer Blutarmut herauszufinden : 
Mit dem fallenden Hämoglobin gehen bei meinem Mann einher fallende Erythrozyten wie Hämokrit-Wert bei normgerechtem MCV (Mittleres Erythrozytenvolumen) und normgerechtem MCH (Mittleres Erythrozytenhämoglobin), so dass -selbstverständlich vorbehaltlich einer ärztlichen Diagnose- ausgegangen werden könnte von einer normochromen, normozytären Anämie, welche gemäß der gleichzeitigen Erhöhung der Leukozyten ebenfalls auf eine Erkrankung des Knochenmarkes hindeuten kann. Nehmen wir nun noch die seit längerem beklagten Symptome der Müdigkeit, Bauchschmerzen und (Gelb- Rot- Braun-) Färbung der Haut wie den zuletzt niedrig bleibenden Blutdruck hinzu, liegt der Schluss einer hämolytischen Anämie, letztlich einer sogenannten Tumoranämie nahe.

Bei solchen Laborbefunden könnte eine Knochenmarkpunktion durch einen Hämatologen durchgeführt werden. Nur, was ist dann die Folge? Es soll dann zunächst die Grunderkrankung (PCa) behandelt werden, womit wir uns im Kreis drehen und wieder bei den vom Urologen angekündigten Bluttransfusionen landen würden. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere -als das schon als zu gefährlich abgelehnte EPO- Möglichkeiten, vor der Gabe von Bluttransfusionen bereits etwas gegen das weitere Absinken des -nicht mangelbedingten- Hämoglobins (verursacht durch den Zerfall beziehungsweise den verfrühten Abbau roter Blutkörperchen) zu unternehmen?

Indessen kann ich dem derzeit fallenden Hämoglobinwert gemäß folgendem Artikel sogar (noch) ein positives Zeichen mit Blick auf die Prognose von Prostatakrebs-Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen während der Hormonbehandlung abgewinnen:
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsportal.de/2022/03/29/prognose-von-prostatakrebs-patienten-mit-knochenmetastasen-die-veraenderung-des-haemoglobin-wertes-waehrend-einer-hormontherapie-kann-bei-der-einschaetzung-helfen/

Sank der Hämoglobin-Wert in den ersten 3 Monaten nach Therapiebeginn der ADT, hatten die Patienten in Bezug auf die Lebenserwartung eine bessere Prognose als die Patienten, bei denen der der Hämoglobin-Wert in den ersten 3 Monaten anstieg. Anders sah es in dem Zeitraum vom 6. bis 12. Monat der Hormontherapie aus. Hier spielte die Änderung des Hämoglobin-Wertes wieder eine Rolle in Bezug auf die 10-Jahres-Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit der Patienten. Dabei war es jedoch genau entgegengesetzt zu den ersten drei Monaten. In diesem Zeitraum (zwischen dem 6. und 12. Monat der Hormontherapie) war es nämlich für die Prognose der Patienten günstiger, wenn der Hämoglobin-Wert anstieg, statt zu sinken. 
Mein Mann findet diese Informationen indessen nicht so aufbauend wie ich. Zu Recht meint er, das eine seien die Studien und Theorien, das andere sei das von ihm derzeit weiter als krank, andauernd erschöpft empfundene Befinden, welches ihn umso mehr belaste, als er mit den angekündigten Bluttransfusionen keine Aussicht auf eine anhaltende Verbesserung erhalte.

Mit unserem Urologen kommen wir nicht weiter.
 Er bleibt dabei, dass ihn derzeit neben im Haus gefertigtem mpMRT und CT eine weitere Bildgebung (weder Skelettszintigramm, schon gar nicht das nun anstehende PSMA-PET-CT) ebenso wenig wie auch eine frühe genetische Abklärung interessiere. All diese Diagnostik habe schließlich keinen Einfluss auf die eingeleitete Therapie und könne gegebenenfalls später veranlasst werden. Er habe schließlich bei einem PSA-Wert von 800 auch keine Fusions-Biopsie benötigt, um bildlich gesprochen mit einem Ball die gegenüberliegende Wand zu treffen. Gleiches gelte nun hier. Der richtige Weg stehe unabhängig von jeglicher Diagnostik bereits fest. Mein Mann brauche jetzt auch nicht unnötig mit Strahlen belastet zu werden. Der Hinweis aus dem Tumorboard auf die Möglichkeit einer Bestrahlung stamme nicht von ihm und wäre nicht erfolgt, hätte er, statt im OP zu stehen, an der Konferenz teilgenommen. Und natürlich hätte für meinen Mann auch mit schlechten Nierenwerten die Alternative von Abirateron mit einer Chemo bestanden. Diese führe er trotz am Boden liegender Nierenwerte selbst bei einem GFR von nur noch 2 (am Dialysegerät oder nach Nierentransplantation???) durch. Die anschließende Diskussion brachte in der Sache sein leichtes Entgegenkommen insoweit, als im Sommer die Zeit gekommen sei, weitergehende Schritte zu erörtern, dann auch über eine etwaige Reduzierung der Tumorlast durch OP und/oder Bestrahlung nachgedacht werden könne. Warum bis dahin dann nicht wenigstens die unveränderlichen Auskünfte zum erblich feststehenden genetischen Status eingeholt würde, blieb unbeantwortet.

Auch mag man sich fragen, wofür überhaupt noch das (im Haus befindliche) wenig aussagekräftige CT mit dessen im Ergebnis ausdrücklich betonten Unklarheiten zur Frage der genauen Metastasierung gleich an zwei Stellen (Bereiche in Lunge und Wirbelsäule könnten neben den wenigen dort klar ausgemachten Bereichen weiter befallen sein oder auch nicht, weil auch Anzeichen für Entzündungsgeschehen beziehungsweise andere Ursachen vorlägen) gefertigt wurde. Auch blieb zunächst weiter offen, ob und gegebenenfalls welche Art der Bestrahlung (von außen oder innen) ohne jegliche weiteren Informationen denn in Betracht gezogen werden könnten. 
Die Antwort lautete dann schlicht: überhaupt keine, weder von außen noch von innen auch nicht nur adjuvant. Der Hinweis aus dem Tumorboard sei ohne sein Wissen erfolgt, bei Anwesenheit hätte er dies zu verhindern gewusst und es sei ihm später bei seiner Unterschrift dieser unsinnige Vorschlag entgangen.
 (Problematisch bleibt jedenfalls, dass wir in dem an uns gegangenen Bericht eine Empfehlung des Boards überhaupt nicht zur Kenntnis erhielten, diese unter gleichem Datum nur an den Hausarzt ging und wir nur durch puren Zufall vor einigen Tagen davon überhaupt erfuhren). Insbesondere auch die Radioligandentherapie (Lu177 u.a.) bliebe -leitliniengerecht- gegebenenfalls späteren Zeitpunkten vorbehalten.

Nach allem konnte uns der Urologe nicht davon abbringen, den für nächste Woche anstehenden Termin zum PSMA-PET-(CT) auch durchzuführen. Schließlich möchten wir doch genauere Informationen zum Status quo erhalten und es nicht bei Spekulationen über den Grad der Metastasierung verbleiben lassen.
 Allerdings soll dabei nun nach der Vorbesprechung mit dem durchführenden Arzt des PSMA-PET-(CT) auf den CT-Teil verzichtet werden, da dieser ja bereits vorliege, so dass auch eine neue Belastung der Nieren mit Kontrastmitteln vermieden werden könne. Nach Vorliegen der Ergebnisse und nun eingetretener Verbesserung der Nierenfunktion werden wir uns planmäßig dann -ohne Unterstützung des Urologen- zu den Bestrahlungsmöglichkeiten sowohl von außen wie von innen beraten lassen und insgesamt eine Zweitmeinung bei Prof. Heidenreich aus der Uni Köln einholen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Silvia,

zum Vitamin D möchte ich beitragen, dass eine Substitution bei einem erheblichen Mangel durch die üblichen (frei erhältlichen) 1.000 ie der Vigantoletten nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führt, da die Konzentration einfach zu niedrig sei. Von ihr hatte ich die verschreibungspflichtigen 20.000er bekommen, die dann auch recht schnell zum gewünschten Erfolg führten. Nun nehme ich die 1.000 ie nur noch zum Erhalt.

Viele Grüße

Achim

----------


## daniela3

Guten morgen Silvia,

ich sehe dass du kaum zum schlafen kommst….

Habt ihr nicht überlegt den Urologen zu wechseln?

----------


## barlaus37

> Guten morgen Silvia,
> 
> ich sehe dass du kaum zum schlafen kommst.
> 
> Habt ihr nicht überlegt den Urologen zu wechseln?


Guten Morgen Silvia,

Ich  bin  derselben  Meinung  wie  Daniela3,  dass  evtl. 
 Urologenwechsel  sinnvoll  sein  könnte....

Vielleicht  können  Betroffene  der  regionalen  Selbsthilfegruppe  erzählen,  bei  welchen  Ärzten  sie  sich  gut aufgehoben fühlen.

Ich wünsche  Dir  Kraft, und finde  gut,  dass  Daniela  das  mit  dem  Schlafen  thematisiert  hat....

LG Barlaus

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Silvia, 
wie so oft, gibt es auch beim Thema Hb/ADT Studien die zu anderen Ergebnissen führen.  Dazu dieser Kommentar zu den Ergebnissen von  _"Ebbinge et al.",_  die im link zum _Deutschen Gesundheitsporta_l  in #  237 vorgestellt werden.

_Prognostic factors during androgen deprivation therapy in patients with hormone naive metastatic prostate cancer: is changes in hemoglobin level significant_?
https://amj.amegroups.com/article/view/4637/5377#B9

_Although their study confirmed the impact of changes in hemoglobin levels on the prognosis of advanced prostate cancer patients receiving ADT, the outcomes in changes of hemoglobin levels between baseline and 3 months were opposite to those of the SWOG 8894 study_


  Franz

----------


## daniela3

> Guten Morgen Silvia,
> 
> Ich  bin  derselben  Meinung  wie  Daniela3,  dass  evtl. 
>  Urologenwechsel  sinnvoll  sein  könnte....
> 
> Vielleicht  können  Betroffene  der  regionalen  Selbsthilfegruppe  erzählen,  bei  welchen  Ärzten  sie  sich  gut aufgehoben fühlen.
> 
> Ich wünsche  Dir  Kraft, und finde  gut,  dass  Daniela  das  mit  dem  Schlafen  thematisiert  hat....
> 
> LG Barlaus


hallo Barlaus,

ich weiss genau wie es ihr geht und kann mich an meine schlaflosen Nächte damals vor 7 Jahren, als mein Mann um sein Leben gekämpft hatte (infizierte Lymfozele, Sepsis und multiresistenter Keim) und ich zuhause nur nächtelang gelesen habe. 10 Kilo hab ich damals abgenommen, täglich 100 Km in die Klinik gefahren und gehofft dass er es packt. Vancomycin rettete ihn dann. 

Aber Silvia muss stark bleiben, ihr Mann wird sie brauchen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Silvia ,

das Vitamin D Problem hatte ich auch, mit normaler Dosierung kommt man hier leider nicht weiter . Auch bin ich sicher, das allein der Aufenthalt im freien für Krebspatienten nicht ausreicht.  Ich hatte dies in 

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1050&page=report 

vermerkt.

Damit mein Post hier kleiner bleibt, bei Interesse, sieh Dir bitte den Eintrag über Vitamin D vom 04.02.2020 und den Eintrag vom 26.11.2020 an.

Welchen Vitamin Rechner ich benutzt habe, weis ich leider nicht mehr, aber es gibt im Netz einige.

Zum Hämoglobin, ich liege zur Zeit auch bei ca. 12. Laut Auskunft meiner Ärzte befindet sich der Wert immer noch im grünen Bereich. 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## MartinWK

> Allerdings soll dabei nun nach der Vorbesprechung mit dem durchführenden Arzt des PSMA-PET-(CT) auf den CT-Teil verzichtet werden, da dieser ja bereits vorliege, so dass auch eine neue Belastung der Nieren mit Kontrastmitteln vermieden werden könne.


Der Computer macht dabei eine retrospektive Fusion: die neuen PET-Daten werden mit den alten CT-Daten fusioniert. Vermutlich ist die Genauigkeit der Zuordnung geringer (alleine schon durch körperliche Veränderungen und die Lagerung wird der beste Algorithmus das nie mit der gleichen Präzision zuordnen können).  Ich kenne dazu nur diese Studie: https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/abs/10.1148/radiol.13121838
 Ausführlich zu den diversen Varianten des PET/CT: https://www.nuklearmedizin.de/leistu...t.php?navId=53

Silvia, bei deinem Mann spielt die Präzision erstmal keine Rolle. Sollte irgendeine lokale Therapie außerhalb der Prostata geplant werden sieht das anders aus. Für Lu-177 reicht die restospektive Fusion.

----------


## Georg_

> Bereits in kurzer Zeit nach dem Absetzen des Spironolacton haben sich die Nierenwerte nun schon deutlich erholt


Wenn sich die Nierenwerte wieder erholt haben, würde ich doch ein Kontrastmittel einsetzen. Ich habe mal ein PET/CT ohne Kontrastmittel bekommen, das war für die Katz. Ich würde immer versuchen das beste, bildgebende Ergebnis zu erreichen und nicht für das viele Geld nur eine retrospekive Fusion machen lassen. Es geht ja gerade darum, besonders kleine Tumorherde zu erkennen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

Baustelle Vit D
#238 Achim 



> zum Vitamin D möchte ich beitragen, dass eine Substitution bei einem erheblichen Mangel durch die üblichen (frei erhältlichen) 1.000 ie der Vigantoletten nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führt, da die Konzentration einfach zu niedrig sei. Von ihr hatte ich die verschreibungspflichtigen 20.000er bekommen, die dann auch recht schnell zum gewünschten Erfolg führten. Nun nehme ich die 1.000 ie nur noch zum Erhalt.


#243 Reiner mit E 



> Gleichzeitig ließ ich meinen Vitamin D Wert messen, da ich überzeugt bin, dass dieser für die Knochen und das Immunsystem eine große Rolle spielt. Wow, der Wert liegt gerade mal bei ca. 16 ng/ml. Als Krebspatient hätte ich gerne zwischen 80 ng/ml und 100 ng/ml
> 
> Ich habe es dann geschafft, den Wert innerhalb einigen Monaten auf c. 45 zu erhöhen.
> 
> Vitamin D und K 2 zugeführt ( die ersten 30 Tage 20000 E, dann täglich
> ca. 7 000 - 10000 - werde versuchen diesen Wert noch
> weiter zu steigern


Verfügbar sind *Dekristol® 20 000 I.E. Weichkapseln*

Baustelle Anämie
du schreibst in #237




> liegt der Schluss einer hämolytischen Anämie, letztlich einer sogenannten Tumoranämie nahe.


Die kausale Behandlung muss angestrebt werden.

Baustelle Diagnostik
Georg schreibt in #245



> Wenn sich die Nierenwerte wieder erholt haben, würde ich doch ein Kontrastmittel einsetzen. Ich habe mal ein PET/CT ohne Kontrastmittel bekommen, das war für die Katz. Ich würde immer versuchen das beste, bildgebende Ergebnis zu erreichen und nicht für das viele Geld nur eine retrospekive Fusion machen lassen. Es geht ja gerade darum, besonders kleine Tumorherde zu erkennen.


Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Achim und lieber Reiner, habt Dank für euere persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Vitamin D3 Substitution. Damit fühlen wir uns auch mit unserem Vorgehen bestätigt. Wegen der erheblichen Unterversorgung habe ich meinem Mann bereits ein hochdosiertes Vitamin D Präparat mit 5.000 I.E. (125µg) Vitamin D3 und 100µg Vitamin K2 MK-7 (K2VITAL mit mindestens 99,7% All-Trans Gehalt) pro 5-Tagesdosis (vorgesehen ist vom Hersteller jeden 5. Tag eine Tablette) herausgesucht, welches von uns in der Anfangsphase mit täglich 2 Tabletten (10.000 I.E) zum Einsatz kommt. Ausgehend von eueren Mengenangaben ließe sich diese Dosierung nun problemlos noch deutlich heraufsetzen. Allerdings wollen wir ohne ärztliche Begleitung etwas mehr Vorsicht walten lassen. In der Anfangstherapie ist es das Ziel, den Vitamin-D-Spiegel relativ rasch wieder anzuheben, den Mangel in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu beheben und zusätzlich den Körperspeicher aufzubauen. Während dieser Zeit ist es unumstritten sinnvoll, Vitamin D hochdosiert einzusetzen. Uneinigkeit herrscht lediglich bezüglich der genauen Dosierungsempfehlung. Begleitet von weiteren Laboruntersuchungen unter Kontrolle auch des Magnesium- und Kalziumspiegels sollte meines Erachtens mit einer Tagesdosis von nur 10.000 I.E. für etwa 8 Wochen ein Erfolg mit dann folgender üblicher täglicher Erhaltungsdosierung möglich sein. Sollte sich der Blutspiegel nicht wie erwartet erholen, kann die Dosis immer noch schrittweise erhöht werden, bis sich die Werte normalisiert haben. Das derzeit verwendete Präparat scheint mit von Hause aus vorgesehener wöchentlicher Dosierung im Anschluss weniger gut geeignet. Zu den Gründen und Einzelheiten wie als Orientierung mag allen Interessierten auch die ausführliche Aufarbeitung zu den Vor- und Nachteilen verschiedener Dosierungen gemäß folgendem Link helfen:
https://www.vitamind.net/hochdosiert/

Liebe Daniela, ja der erneute Wechsel des Urologen ist schon seit einiger Zeit Thema und wird immer dringender. Derzeit stellt sich uns bereits die Frage, ob wir ohne Urologen nicht besser dran sein würden als mit einem, der uns mit seinen Bewertungen und Berichten auch noch Steine in den Weg legt. Und ja, sowohl mein Schlafmangel wie Gewichtsverlust zehren, wie auch du es erlebt hast. Du kannst damit aufgrund deiner Erfahrungen besser als andere verstehen, dass ich selbst mit gutem Willen daran erst dann ernsthaft etwas ändern kann, wenn Gründe für eine gewisse Entwarnung sichtbar werden, zumindest die unmittelbare Bedrohung nicht mehr so übermächtig erscheint. Dazu könnte sicher auch ein guter Urologe beitragen, der uns nicht auf den Weg des Glaubens an ihn und seine Therapie verweist, sondern einen Gesamtweg aufzeigt und bei auftretenden Hindernissen wie Anämie, Nierenproblemen, explodierendem AP, Herzproblemen, diversen Mangelzuständen und außergewöhnlichen Laborwerten zumindest aufmerksam bleibt, besser noch, uns wissend unterstützt oder zumindest doch Kollegen zu Rate zieht.


Lieber Barlaus, wie vorstehend weiß ich deine Fürsorge sowohl zum Urologenwechsel wie auch zum Schlafmangel wertzuschätzen. Und ja, wir hadern derzeit bei der Auswahl eines neuen betreuenden Urologen, der bestenfalls im Umkreis von 25 Kilometern ortsnah erreichbar sein sollte. Im Einzelfall sind wir für Expertenratschläge und/oder Behandlungen auch bereit, quer durch die Republik oder darüber hinaus zu reisen. Nur sollte bestenfalls auch vor Ort z.B. für die Verabreichung der Spritze ein Ansprechpartner vorhanden sein. Dafür ist dein Tipp zur Nachfrage bei den regionalen Selbsthilfegruppen wertvoll.


Lieber Franz, vielen Dank für deinen Link. Ja, mit der Erhebung von Daten und deren Auswertung und Bewertung ist es so eine Sache, die häufig nicht erst bei den daran anknüpfenden Prognosen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten berechtigten Anlass zu Zweifeln geben können. Böse formuliert: Wenn ich mir im Nachhinein aus einer Studie die blonden Männer mit blauen Augen und deren Gesamtüberleben heraussuche, werde ich sicher auch einen
 -wie auch immer gearteten Unterschied- zu denen mit braunen Haaren und braunen Augen feststellen können. Nehme ich dann nur genetische Grundkenntnisse, werde ich mit der Dominanz der vererbten Merkmale sicher auch eine vermeintlich begründete Beziehung zum Gesamtüberleben der einen oder anderen Gruppe aufzeigen und eine Prognose begründen können. Nur, wie aussagekräftig sind solche Feststellungen? Ähnliches möchte hier mit Blick auf die vermeintliche Beziehung von ADT (zumal bei Einsatz unterschiedlicher Medikamente) und Veränderungen des Hämoglobins (bei Außerachtlassen auch von Behandlungen zur Abwendung der Anämie) vermuten, die sich dann in die eine wie andere Richtung deuten lassen. Aber manchmal passt einem gleichwohl eine bestimmte Deutung auch nur deshalb besonders gut, um nicht angesichts der objektiv vorliegenden Fakten, die Zuversicht zu verlieren. Echter Anlass zur Freude wird damit nicht vermittelt. Zudem wird das Problem der bestehenden Anämie damit ohnehin nicht gelöst.

Starke Indikatoren bleiben damit derzeit der PSA- wie Testosteron-Verlauf einhergehend mit bildgebenden Kontrollen. Dafür werden wir nun noch einige Monate Geduld bis zum Erreichen des Nadirs aufbringen müssen.
 Noch geht es weiter nach unten.


Lieber Martin, mit deinen Hintergrundinformationen hast du meine -noch nicht geäußerte- Sorge vor unzureichenden Ergebnissen nun schon im Vorfeld beseitigt. Besser konnte ich nicht vor meiner Skepsis und weitergehenden Recherchen geschützt werden. Hab Dank dafür.


Lieber Georg, da hat sich ein kleines Missverständnis eingeschlichen. Die bereits vorliegende CT wurde mit Kontrastmittel gefertigt. Nun hat mich aufgrund deiner Bedenken aber meine eigene Skepsis wieder eingeholt und ich habe doch noch weiter recherchiert.

Mir scheint, sowohl die CT wie auch die weiteren Bilder vom mpMRT könnten im Ergebnis mit den neuen PET Daten fusioniert werden, um das diagnostische Potential der Kombination von allen drei Untersuchungsmethoden zu vereinen. Für eine präzise räumliche Zuordnung der Befunde von CT, MRT und PET scheint es dazu im Wesentlichen auf die zum Einsatz kommende Software zur Bildverarbeitung anzukommen. Auch muss wohl unterschieden werden hinsichtlich der Situation eines PET/CT und der eines PET/MRT:
  Wenn MRT und PET an verschiedenen Untersuchungstagen an verschiedenen Geräten durchgeführt werden, kann die erforderliche Genauigkeit auch durch nachträgliche Zusammenführung von MRT- und PET-Bildern mit spezieller Software nicht immer zuverlässig erreicht werden. Durch die Kombination von MRT und PET in einem PET/MRT Hybridsystem ist die erforderliche Genauigkeit quasi automatisch sichergestellt, da MRT- und PET-Bilder gleichzeitig aufgenommen werden (simultane Akquisitionstechnik).In diesem Punkt unterscheidet sich die PET/MRT von der PET/CT. Während die PET/CT praktisch aus zwei getrennten Geräten besteht, einem PET und einem CT, die in einem großen gemeinsamen Gehäuse untergebracht sind, ist beim PET/MRT das PET-Gerät in das MRT-Gerät integriert, sodass PET- und MRT-Bilder tatsächlich gleichzeitig aufgenommen werden können. Bei der PET/CT müssen PET- und CT-Bilder nacheinander aufgenommen werden (sequentielle Akquisitionstechnik), auch wenn nur wenige Sekunden zwischen beiden Aufnahmen liegen und der Patient dazwischen nicht aufstehen muss .https://radiologie.charite.de/filead...Furth_0517.pdf
Nun gut, ein PET/MRT ist nicht im Angebot. Die PET und CT Daten sind ohnehin zu fusionieren, wobei die Bilder der CT mit ihren kontrastreichen Darstellungen der Körperstrukturen den Hintergrund bilden für die darüber gelegten PET-Bilder. Und ja, die Aufnahmen des CTs vom 24.3. wie die des MRTs vom 23.3. bringen zwangsläufig differente Aufnahmesituationen mit sich, die bei der Datenfusion gewisse Ungenauigkeiten birgen, die aber gemäß den Links von Martin nicht wesentlich ins Gewicht fallen dürften. Dem nun tätigen Prof. kam es in der Vorbesprechung im Wesentlichen darauf an, dass die Aufnahmen für ihn nur aktuell genug sein müssten, um den geeigneten Hintergrund für seine neuen Daten abzugeben. Zudem werde ohnehin noch ein low dose CT gefertigt, welches für die notwendige Orientierung sorge.

Wenn nun aber eine Gesamtfusion aller Daten erfolgen könnte, dürften etwaige Ungenauigkeiten durch die verschiedenen Zeitpunkte von CT und PET meines Erachtens durch die weiteren Daten des MRT wieder wett gemacht werden können.


Lieber Winfried,

ich danke dir für deine neuerlichen Hinweise, stehe aber wohl auf dem Schlauch. Was meinst du mit der anzustrebenden kausalen Behandlung der Anämie? Causa für die Anämie dürfte die Tumorerkrankung wie deren laufende Behandlung sein. Gerne würde ich die Behandlung behandeln, indem wir diese beispielsweise auf weitere Standbeine bringen und dabei -wie auch immer- eine weiteres Abfallen der betroffenen Blutwerte künftig vermieden wird. Nur wie?


Und last but not least,
Lieber Hartmut, du Liebster aller .

der du nun Ostern mit mir spielst und deinen Beitrag bei Achim21 versteckt hast, musst dir für deine Zeit ohne Zettel am großen Zeh eine Revanche mit einem Zitat aus Konstantin Weckers
 STATISTISCH ERWIESEN gefallen lassen:
  Und dann werden sie dir an den großen Zeh
das größere "Pech gehabt" kleben ...".
Der dazu passende Auftritt Weckers ist schon einige Jahre alt, kann deinem Humor aber Paroli bieten, wenn du dir 9 Minuten deiner Zeit stehlen lassen magst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC68KJLLkrk

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

LowRoad hat im Grunde die Causa benannt




> In fortgeschrittenen- und bei aggressiven Stadien bilden sich auch gerne lytische Knochenmetastasen, d.h. der Knochen wird schnell abgebaut, es entstehen 'Löcher' im Knochen, die natürlich mit hoher Bruchgefahr einhergehen.


Daraus resultiert u.a. die Tumoranämie. Und damit ergibt sich die Behandlung. Den Tumor möglichst zurückdrängen.

Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

In der Tat, liebe Silvia, bin ich gestern mit meinem Postig verrutscht. Ich hatte dort vorher gelesen.
Achim wird es mir verzeihen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

Man kann oft beobachten, dass Prostatakrebspatienten mit vorwiegend ossärer Metastasierung einen kontinuierlichen Abfall des Hb-Wertes über den Verlauf ihrer Krankheit aufweisen, der irgendwann dann auch eine Intervention, meist durch Bluttransfusion, erforderlich macht. Als Richtwert gilt dabei ein Hb-Wert von <9g/dl. Individuell kann es aber auch schon früher zu starken Einschränkungen der Lebensqualität kommen. Verursacht wird der Abfall des Hb-Wertes durch die Kompromittierung des blutbildenden Knochenmarks durch die Progression der Metastasen, weshalb natürlich die Therapie dahingehend gerichtet werden muss, diese Progression einzuhegen. Die ADT ist und bleibt weiterhin die Therapie der Wahl, welche aber blöderweise auch wieder mit Nebenwirkungen im Blutbild verbunden ist.

Die Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT) wird mit einer Fülle von Nebenwirkungen in Verbindung gebracht, die mit der Androgenabhängigkeit mehrerer reproduktiver und somatischer Gewebe in Verbindung stehen. Ein solches Gewebe ist das blutbildende System, und eine der vorhersehbarsten Folgen von ADT ist die Entwicklung einer Anämie. Obwohl die durch ADT verursachte Anämie selten schwerwiegend ist, wird eine ADT häufig gebrechlichen, älteren Männern mit erhöhter Anfälligkeit für Anämie aufgrund mehrerer anderer Ursachen verabreicht. ADT-assoziierte Anämie kann bei solchen Männern zu Müdigkeit und verminderter Lebensqualität (QoL) beitragen.

Unabhängig von der oben beschriebenen Kompromittierung des Knochenmarks, kann man damit rechnen, dass der Hb-Wert nach dem Einleiten der ADT um etwa 1  2g/dl abfällt, auch abhängig von der Stärke der ADT. Der Wert erholt sich dann wieder etwas im Lauf der Zeit, aber erreicht seinen Ausgangswert, wie vor der ADT, nicht mehr. Chemo- und/oder Radioligandentherapien blockieren ebenfalls die Blutbildung. Wer damit leben kann, sollte das tun. Wer aber merkt, dass die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit die Lebensqualität, bzw. in Bezug auf Sport, zu stark beeinflusst, der sollte versuchen zu intervenieren.

Aus eigenen Erfahrung, und ohne damit ein allgemeingültiges Therapekonzept definieren zu wollen, kann ich sagen, dass ich, als mein HB-Wert so langsam auf 11g/dl absackte, mit EPO-Spritzen dem wieder auf die Beine geholfen habe. Das hat schon viel Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit, wird aber von den Docs äußerst ungern gesehen, und ist ziemlich kostspielig. EPO (Erythropoetin) ist nun auch kein ungefährliches Zeugs, was als Lutschbonbons unters Volk gestreut werden sollte, aber wir schwerbetroffenen, palliativ versorgten Patienten sind auch keine Kindergartenkinder, denen man natürlich kein Oxycodon gibt, nur weil sie sich auf dem Spielplatz ihr Bein angeschlagen haben.

Mittlerweile komme ich dank Estradiol+Dexamethason auch ohne EPO klar, und mein Hb-Wert bewegt sich an der unteren Normgrenze.

----------


## LowRoad

> Nun gut, ein PET/MRT ist nicht im Angebot...


Warum das? Ich habe das mehrfach durchführen lassen. Angerufen, Termin gemacht, Überweisung organisiert, 90 Minuten still in der lauten Röhre gelegen, 1h gewartet, kurze Befundbesprechung, fertig.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried, Hartmut, Andi und alle auch im Hintergrund helfenden Mitbetroffenen,

vielen Dank, ihr habt uns sehr weitergeholfen.


An alle Interessierten,

die die Anämie begründenden Werte verschlechtern sich in kurzer Zeit immer weiter:
    Hämoglobin       10.7 g/dl (vor der Hormontherapie 15) 
    Erythrozyten       3.50      (vor der Hormontherapie 4,7)  
    Hämokrit          32.7 %    (vor der Hormontherapie 43)
    Thrombozyten    137          (vor der Hormontherapie 163)
    Bewertung:    stark hämolytisch
1.    EPO (Erythropoetin) wurde vom Urologen mit Hinweis aufs Grab abgelehnt (Reaktion entspricht Rote-Hand-Brief).
2.    Folsäure (mit B12) zur Unterstützung der Produktion roter Blutkörperchen wird nun erhöht zugeführt.
3.    Bluttransfusionen könnten bald folgen.
4.    Zuvor fachärztliche Beratung (onkologischer Hämatologe?) notwendig.

AP-Explosion korreliert mit dem angeforderten Ostase-Wert und bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass der Anstieg knochenbedingt sei.
    AP    3.525 U/l    (oberer Referenzwert 129)
    Ostase    >1.200.0    (oberer Referenzwert 30; vorliegender Wert außerhalb     des Messbereichs) 
Da auch ein manifester Vitamin-D-Mangel die AP und      Ostase-Werte steigen lassen kann, mag durch die       hochdosierte Substitution eine Verbesserung bewirkt      werden können.

Weiter besorgniserregender Wert, den ich mir erbeten hatte:
    CGA     318.0    (oberer Referenzwert 102; u.a. ein Tumormarker für neuroendokrine Tumore)
Auch zum neuroendokrinen (NE) PCa hat der -leider nicht mehr tätige- Prostatapathologe Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff eine Reihe interessanter Bilder mit Informationen bereitgestellt, die wenig erfreulich scheinen. 
So weiß er in der ladbaren PDF zum NE-PCa zu berichten:
  Die NE Tumorzellen des PCa gehen selbst unter Androgenentzug nicht in die Apoptose und sind somit potentiell unsterblich. 
Der programmierte Zelltod findet im PCa nur in den nicht NE differenzierten Tumorzellen statt .

https://prostapath.de/Prostatapathol...6477?id=336212

FRAGEN:
Kann das heutige PSMA-PET-CT dazu Aufklärung geben?
    Kann mit dem PET-CT lokalisiert werden, wo sich welche Art von Tumore  finden?
    Ist mit dem PET-CT eine Angabe über die genaue Art der Tumorzellen  möglich?
    Müsste dazu jeder einzelne verdächtige Tumor biopsiert werden?
Welcher Facharzt beschäftigt sich mit speziellen Formen von PCa-Tumoren und deren Behandlung?
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




>  Hämoglobin 10.7 g/dl (vor der Hormontherapie 15)  Erythrozyten 3.50 (vor der Hormontherapie 4,7)  
>  Hämokrit 32.7 % (vor der Hormontherapie 43)
>  Thrombozyten 137 (vor der Hormontherapie 163)
>  Bewertung: stark hämolytisch
> 
> 1. EPO (Erythropoetin) wurde vom Urologen mit Hinweis aufs Grab abgelehnt (Reaktion entspricht Rote-Hand-Brief).
> 2. Folsäure (mit B12) zur Unterstützung der Produktion roter Blutkörperchen wird nun erhöht zugeführt.
> 3. Bluttransfusionen könnten bald folgen.
> 
> ...


- bei dem Hämatologen handelt es sich in der Regel um einen Internisten mit der Spezialisierung im Teilgebiet Haemato-Onkologie.

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

Silvia,
ein teilweise recht extremer Anstieg der alkalischen Phosphatase (ALP) kann auch eine systemische Knochenheilungsreaktion widerspiegeln:


Wenn der Wert im Verlauf hoch bleibt, dann ist natürlich Gefahr in Verzug.
Allerdings repräsentiert ein starker ALP-Flare auch eine hohe ossäre Metastasenlast, was auch doof ist[2].

Die Reaktion Eures Arztes EPO betreffend war mir klar, weshalb ich das auch nur noch selten zum Thema mache. Weiterhin bin ich allerdings, nach gründlicher Durchsicht der Faktenlage, davon überzeugt, dass die Risiken von EPO bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs akzeptabel sind, und im Vergleich zur auch nicht ungefährlichen Bluttransfusion manchmal durchaus die bessere Lösung darstellen. Nunja, muss jeder selber entscheiden.

BTW: mitten in der Nacht, so um 3.00 bis 4:00 sollte sich der gesundheitsbewusste Mensch im Tiefschlaf befinden, und nicht unbedingt Forumsbeiträge verfassen  auch wenn zumindest ich sie durchaus als Highlight hier im Forum empfinde!

_For my dreams I hold my life
For wishes I behold my night
The truth at the end of time
Losing faith makes a crime_

[Nightwish  Sleeping Sun]

-------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Rochlitz, Osthoff - The Alkaline Phosphatase Flare Phenomenon: A Transient Substantial Increase in Alkaline Phosphatase Concentration in a Prostate Cancer Patient after Starting GnRH Agonist Treatment
*[2]:* Kojima  - High Serum Alkaline Phosphatase Flare after First-Line Androgen Deprivation Therapy Predicts Poor Prognosis in Metastatic Prostate Cancer Patients Treated with Second-Generation Androgen Receptor Targeted Therapy

----------


## Hans-J.

*1. Womit kann man denn eine beginnende Tumoranämie unter ADT entgegenwirken?

2. Welche Wahl hat man?

3. Handelt es sich um eine rückführbare, neuroendokrine Differenzierung oder eine latente?

Zu 1
Es lohnt sicher immer, bei einer Knochenmarkinvolvierung dem roten Blutbild Beachtung zu schenken.
https://www.teleclinic.com/laborwert/retikulozyten/#h-wie-werden-die-retikulozyten-von-reifen-roten-blutkorperchen-unterschieden

Zur Ausreifung ist die Schilddrüse sehr wichtig - hier die Unterfunktion - ( TSH, fT3,fT4 ) Bestimmung
 B12 und Folsäure kann die unreifen triggern.

Da  unter einem HB Wert von 8 Blut transfundiert werden kann, würde ich  jedoch zuerst alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen um zuerst einmal meinen  Körper in der Eigenherstellung meines Blutes optimal einzustellen.

Zu 2. und 3.
Läßt  man sich auf die palliative ADT ein, wäre es nach meinem derzeitigen  Erkenntnisstand ein Muß im höher entdifferenzierten, entarteten  Tumorgeschehen, den Chromogranin A Wert bestimmen zu lassen. Z. B. CGA  leicht positiv, oder ++ oder +++. Dann weiß man im Vorfeld, ob sich die  neuroendokrine Differenzierung = kein Androgenrezeptor zurückführen läßt  während eine IADT oder entartet bleibt.
( Siehe meine Grafik in myprostate.eu CGA )

https://prostapath.de/Prostatapathologie/Neuroendokrine-Differenzierung;focus=CMTOI_de_dtag_hosting_hpcrea  tor_widget_Download_19266477&path=download.action&frame=CMTOI_de_dtag_hosting_hpcreator_widget_Downl  oad_19266477?id=336212

*


> *Kann das heutige PSMA-PET-CT dazu Aufklärung geben?
>     Kann mit dem PET-CT lokalisiert werden, wo sich welche Art von Tumore  finden?
>     Ist mit dem PET-CT eine Angabe über die genaue Art der Tumorzellen  möglich?
>     Müsste dazu jeder einzelne verdächtige Tumor biopsiert werden?
> Welcher Facharzt beschäftigt sich mit speziellen Formen von PCa-Tumoren und deren Behandlung?*


*

@Silvia

In  einer Zeit wo die Wissenschaft die Fusion von unterschiedlichen Tumoren  feststellt, durch Sequenzierung die Entartungen um über diese eine wirksame Therapie herzuleiten, können die derzeitigen  teilbruchstückhaften, diagnostischen Maßnahmen nur als Hilfsmittel  verstanden wissen. 
Noch schwieriger wird es eine Therapie zu finden,  die sowohl der Entartung im Chromosomenchaos gerecht wird, was der  Tumor von Hause mitbringt, als auch noch die Entartung an den  Tumorzellen, die durch die derzeitigen Therapieformen angerichtet wird.

Wir  stehen am Anfang, vielleicht wäre die Wissenschaft weiter, wenn wir den  Ansatz der DNA Zytometrie weiterentwickelt und auf Basis der mRNA  weiterentwickelt hätten.

Aber nun sei es drum, für die meisten  der Leichtbetroffenen reicht die palliative, unspezifische Tumortherapie  und die schwerer Betroffenen befinden sich im Abwägungsprozeß von  Therapienebenwirkungen und Lebensqualität.

So entscheidet das  jeder für sich selber, jedoch der Wissensinput bei den Betroffenen die  als Entdifferenziert anzusehen sind und den Leichtbetroffenen trennt  Welten.

Hans-J.

*

----------


## Georg_

Silvia,

im Ersten Rat steht zu neuroendokrinem Tumor: "In Deutschland sind bei einer Inzidenz von 1 % jährlich etwa 650 Männer davon betroffen". Ich würde diese Variante daher nicht in Betracht ziehen.




> Kann das heutige PSMA-PET-CT dazu Aufklärung geben?
>     Kann mit dem PET-CT lokalisiert werden, wo sich welche Art von Tumore  finden?
>     Ist mit dem PET-CT eine Angabe über die genaue Art der Tumorzellen  möglich?
>     Müsste dazu jeder einzelne verdächtige Tumor biopsiert werden?
> Welcher Facharzt beschäftigt sich mit speziellen Formen von PCa-Tumoren und deren Behandlung?


Das PSMA PET/CT gibt Aufschluss über PSMA positiven Tumor. Es gibt auch, seltener, PSMA negativen Tumor, der ist mit dem PSMA PET/CT nicht sichtbar. In Australien macht man daher zusätzlich ein FDG PET/CT und fusioniert das mit dem PSMA PET/CT. Wenn es mehr Tumor gibt, der nicht PSMA positiv ist, so empfiehlt man dem Patienten keine Lu177 Therapie. Man kann mit dem PSMA PET/CT jedoch nicht feststellen, ob der Tumor neuroendokrin ist.
Wahrscheinlich wird das PSMA PET/CT so viele Metastasen zeigen, dass an eine Biopsie jeder einzelnen Metastase nicht zu denken ist. Das ist teilweise schmerzhaft und führt manchmal auf Grund der kleinen Größe der Metastasen zu keinem Erfolg.
Über die Therapie von neuroendokrinen Tumoren gibt es ein Kapitel im Ersten Rat.

Nochmal der Hinweis: die Trenantone Spritze muss im Fall deines Mannes mit Apalutamid oder Enzalutamid ergänzt werden!

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

@Georg,

neuroendokrine Entartungen beim PCa sind wesentlich häufiger wie dargestellt.
https://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapathologie/Neuroendokrine-Differenzierung

Wir müssen auch die unbequemen Fakten akzeptieren:

Hämatologie und OnkologieUrologieProstatakarzinom
05.10.2021

*Linienplastizität beim Prostatakarzinom: Ursachen und vielversprechendes Gegenmittel*


_In  Reaktion auf antiandrogene Therapien gehen einige Prostatatumoren von  einer drüsen- in eine schlecht behandelbare, nervenartige Form über.  BET-Inhibitoren zeigen sich als vielversprechend bei der Überwindung  dieses erst unlängst identifizierten Resistenzmechanismus._
  Androgen-Deprivationstherapien (ADT) können anfangs wirksam sein,  aber ein Großteil der Tumoren rezidiviert mit kastrationsresistentem  Prostatakrebs (CRPC), der mit einer schlechten Prognose einhergeht.
Das ist der Zeitpunkt, an dem sich in den Malignomzellen ein fataler  Gestaltwandel vollziehen kann: aus drüsenähnlichen werden neuroendokrine  Zellen, die sich eher wie kleinzellige Lungenkarzinome verhalten. Dies  wird als Linienplastizität bezeichnet. Forscher des Rogel Cancer Center  an der Universität Michigan deckten kürzlich Näheres über die  zugrundeliegenden Mechanismen dieser noch nicht allzu lange bekannten  Form der Therapieresistenz auf.1,2
*Androgenmangel fördert die neuroendokrine Differenzierung und Angiogenese bei Prostatakrebs*

  Die Inzidenz von aggressiven neuroendokrinen Prostatakarzinomen  (NEPC) ist im Zusammenhang mit der Einführung neuerer und potenterer  AR-Pathway-Inhibitoren wie Abirateron und Enzalutamid gestiegen.
Vorarbeiten der amerikanischen Wissenschaftler hatten ergeben, dass bei  17% der Patienten nach Behandlung mit diesen neueren  Androgenrezeptor-Hemmern neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs gefunden wurde  (versus weniger als 1% der Patienten, die keine Form der  Androgenrezeptor-Hemmung erhalten hatten).3
"Dies deutet stark darauf hin, dass die Beeinflussung der  Androgenrezeptorfunktion zu der erhöhten Zahl der therapieinduzierten  neuroendokrinen Prostatakarzinome (t-NEPC) beiträgt, die wir heute  klinisch sehen", sagt Dr. Joshi Alumkal, Leiter der Abteilung für  medizinische Onkologie der Prostata und des Urogenitalsystems an der  Universität Michigan.2
  Das Wissen über die NEPC-Biologie und die Behandlungsoptionen ist bislang sehr begrenzt.
Unter Verwendung von Zellmodellen von Mensch und Maus und Gewebebiopsien  von Patienten konnte Alumkals Team aufzeigen, dass die neuen und  effektiveren Androgenrezeptor-Inhibitoren den Androgenrezeptor in  einigen Tumoren so wirksam ausschalten, dass sie die Linienplastizität  verstärken können.
Auch verschiedene neuere Studien anderer Forschungsgruppen haben  beschrieben, dass eine ADT zur Aktivierung eines Signalweges (CREB)  führt, der die neuroendokrine Differenzierung von Prostatakrebszellen  fördert.4

*Möglichkeiten, den Übergang zu neuroendokrinem Prostatakrebs zu blockieren: BET-Bromodomain-Inhibitoren*

  Die Wissenschaftler um Alumkal entdeckten, dass das  Linienplastizitätsprogramm abhängig ist von einem Signalweg, der eine  Rolle dabei spielt, wie die DNA gepackt ist und gelesen wird. In den  therapieresistenten Zellen konnten sie hohe Konzentrationen des  Transkriptionsfaktors E2F1 nachweisen, welcher für  Stammzelleigenschaften und Zelldifferenzierung wichtig ist und damit für  die Fähigkeit der Krebszellen, ihr "Programm" zu wechseln. 
  E2F1 ist einem Targeting für einen Wirkstoff derzeit nicht direkt  zugänglich. Doch die Forscher fanden einen Weg, dessen Aktivierung  dennoch zu verhindern. Um das Linienplastizitätsprogramm einzuschalten,  interagiert E2F1 mit dem BET-Bromodomain-Chromatin-Reader BRD4, der an  der Regulierung der Genaktivierung beteiligt ist. Verbindungen, die  gegen Bromodomain- und extra-terminale (BET) Proteine gerichtet sind,  befinden sich bereits in der Entwicklung: BET-Hemmer.

*Erste klinische Studien*

  Hier konnten die Forscher auf eine im Vorjahr von ihnen publizierte  klinische Studie zurückgreifen, in der besonders aggressive,  kastrationsresistente Tumoren sensibel auf eine BET-Bromodomain-Hemmung  reagiert hatten.5
"Wir schauten uns diese Arbeit noch einmal an und stellten fest, dass  etliche Patienten aus dieser klinischen Studie therapieinduzierten  neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs hatten. Wir untersuchten dann die  Subgruppe von Patienten, die am besten abgeschnitten hatten und sie  wiesen die höchste Expression von E2F1 und BET-Bromodomain-Protein BRD4  und die niedrigste Expression von Androgenrezeptoren auf", so Alumkal. 
  In ihren aktuellen Versuchsanordnungen ließ sich mit dem gleichen  Wirkstoff das E2F1/BRD4-regulierte Programm unterbinden. Als sie eine  Reihe von therapieinduzierten neuroendokrinen Prostatatumoren mit  BET-Inhibitoren behandelten, wurden Lebensfähigkeit und Wachstum der  Zellen deutlich reduziert, sowohl in t-NEPC-Tumormodellen als auch in  von Patienten stammenden Tumorzellen mit einer hohen Aktivität dieses  Programms.
  Die aktuellen Ergebnisse haben nun Anlass zur Planung einer größeren,  internationalen, randomisierten Studie gegeben, die die Wirksamkeit  eines von Zenith Epigenetics entwickelten BET-Hemmers insbesondere bei  Männern evaluieren soll, deren Tumoren auf ADTs schlecht ansprechen und  scheinbar unabhängig vom Androgenrezeptor geworden sind.2
*Referenzen:* 
1. Kim, D.-H. et al. BET Bromodomain Inhibition Blocks an AR-Repressed,  E2F1-Activated Treatment-Emergent Neuroendocrine Prostate Cancer Lineage  Plasticity Program. Clin Cancer Res 27, 49234936 (2021).
2. BET inhibitors show promise in overcoming lineage plasticity, a newly  recognized form of resistance to prostate cancer drugs. University of  Michigan  https://labblog.uofmhealth.org/lab-r...gnized-form-of.
3. Aggarwal, R. et al. Clinical and Genomic Characterization of  Treatment-Emergent Small-Cell Neuroendocrine Prostate Cancer: A  Multi-institutional Prospective Study. J Clin Oncol 36, 24922503  (2018).
4. Androgenmangel fördert die neuroendokrine Differenzierung und  Angiogenese durch den creb-ezh2-tsp1-Signalweg bei Prostatakrebs  Naturkommunikation - Kommunikation 2021. Acoustic bio tech  https://ger.acousticbiotech.com/andr...tiation-565917.
5. Aggarwal, R. R. et al. A Phase Ib/IIa Study of the Pan-BET Inhibitor  ZEN-3694 in Combination with Enzalutamide in Patients with Metastatic  Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer. Clin Cancer Res 26, 53385347  (2020).

Hier der Link komplett:
https://www.esanum.de/blogs/onkologi...es-gegenmittel


Hans-J

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J.

bei neu diagnostiziertem PCa ist die Inzidenz 1%. Das schreibst du ja auch: "versus weniger als 1% der Patienten, die keine Form der  Androgenrezeptor-Hemmung erhalten hatten." Es richtig, dass die Inzidenz nach Abirateron und Enzalutamid steigt. Aber Silvia's Mann ist neu diagnostiziert und hat erst eine Hormontherapiespritze erhalten.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Und Victor bekommt jetzt eine Therapie, die, wenn ich die zitierten Artikel der Forschergruppe um Alumkal richtig verstehe, u.U. eine NE-Entdifferenzierung fördert. Also nicht nur kastrationsresistente Zellen schont, bis diese im Tumor überwiegen, sondern die Bildung von androgenrezeptorfreien Krebszellen auslöst.

Wirklich ein sehr interessanter Artikel!

Braucht's jetzt also auch noch BET-Bromodomain-Hemmer und eine wesentlich bessere Diagnostik.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/zenit...121500368.html

Vielleicht auch ein Aktientipp in diesen Zeiten.

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Mitbetroffene,
lieber Winfried, Andi, Hans-J., Georg und Karl,

Georg, vielen Dank für deine aufmerksamen Hinweise. Ja, natürlich hast du Recht mit deinem wichtigen Hinweis auf die Ergänzung einer ADT. So haben wir uns für Apalutamid entschieden, welches mein Mann seit dem 22. April 2022 auch regelmäßig in voller Dosierung nimmt. Dringend muss ich dazu das Profil fortschreiben, was ich zur Vermeidung weiterer Irritationen hoffentlich bald erledigen werde. Es geht nicht an, dass erst der Thread dazu gelesen werden müsste.

Hans-J., wir danken dir für die erhellenden Hintergrundinformationen. Die Schilddrüsenwerte (TSH, fT3 und fT4) befinden sich sämtlich im grünen Bereich. Mein Mann ist Vegetarier. Die Grundversorgung mit Folsäure und B12 ist für ihn nur schwer zu decken. Leider können wir deine PDF zu den neoendokrinen Differenzierungen mit dem Link
https://prostapath.de/Prostatapathol...6477?id=336212
nicht herunterladen. Stets enden unsere Versuche mit Netzwerkfehlern. Schade, aber nachfolgend hast du uns ja weitere Hinweise gegeben, mit denen auch wir uns auch schon beschäftigt haben und im Folgenden noch Stellung nehmen. Wir teilen die Sorge insbesondere mit Blick auf den bei meinem Mann bereits erheblich (318) gestiegenen CGA-Wert und sehen eine Lösung noch nicht in Sicht. Unsere Ärzte scheinen nicht einmal sensibilisiert für die Problematik.

Karl, deinen Aktientipp würden wir teilen. Für etwaige Gewinne wird es aber voraussichtlich noch Zeit und Geduld bedürfen. Doch erstaunte uns bereits die Wirksamkeit auch der PARPis ohne nachgewiesene Mutation.

Andi hab herzlichen Dank für die weiterführenden Hinweise, über die ich nicht hinwegschlafen konnte. Schön wäre es, bei der AP-Explosion nur positiv von einem Therapieansprechen mit Knochenheilungsreaktion als tumorspezifische Immunantwort sprechen zu können. Indessen fehlen uns dazu die Fakten. Aber gemäß der Grafik und Literatur könnte bei weiterem steilem Abfall des PSA in einen Tiefbereich zumindest die begründete Hoffnung verbleiben, dass nun absehbar ein Ende des AP-Anstiegs in Sicht kommt. Darüber, welche Prognosen sich dann in der Nachschau an das hohe Aufflammen der alkalischen Phosphatase knüpfen ließen, möchte ich nicht weiter spekulieren. Der Wert retrospektiver Auswertungen auf der Grundlage vermeintlicher statistischer Zusammenhänge weckt je nach gewähltem Parameter Hoffnungen oder Ängste, die dem Einzelfall nur selten gerecht werden können. Da teile ich lieber deine Beurteilung, dass es schlicht doof sei, dass ein starker AP-Flare auch eine hohe ossäre Metastasenlast repräsentiere. Dazu werden wir schauen, ob und gegebenenfalls, wie sich diese Last noch mindern lässt und dabei zwischen etwaigen neu auftretenden Flare-Phänomen unter eingeleiteten Therapien, die als Krankheitsprogression fehlinterpretiert werden könnten und dem etwaigen Fortschreiten von Knochenmetastasen unterscheiden.

Andi, ich danke dir auch für deine lieben Grüße in die Nacht. Und ja, mein Zeitmanagement bedarf der Optimierung zugunsten von Tagesaktivitäten, sobald die beruflichen Erfordernisse -wie heute- ausreichend Lücken dafür belassen. Daran arbeite ich. Derweil möchte ich mich nicht auf unsere Ärzte und deren Hoffnungen und Glauben verlassen. Was wir von deren Bewertungen -nicht nur die vergleichslose Reaktion EPO betreffend- zu halten haben, hat sich leider umfangreich in kurzer Zeit gezeigt.

Schön wäre es schon gewesen, auch nur einer der beteiligten Ärzte hätte meine Bitte um Beachtung, Auswertung und weitere Veranlassungen zu den Blutwerten ernst genommen. Dann wären eigene Recherchen nicht unumgänglich gewesen. Ohne euere Hinweise wäre ich nicht so penetrant geblieben. Letztlich habe ich unserem Hausarzt einen Zettel gegeben, mit den Werten, die er -mit Ausnahme des schwierig zu handhabendenden NSE- bitte über ein großes Blutbild hinausgehend einholen möge. Seine Reaktion, wonach er zum Beispiel von CGA und Ostase noch nie etwas gehört habe, aber es wunschgemäß veranlassen werde, war mehr wert als die zeitraubenden unergiebigen Diskussionen mit dem Urologen, der letztlich alle explodierenden Werte und Mangelzustände als hinzunehmende Begleiterscheinung der Erkrankung und Therapie ignorierte.

Gefährlich wurde es dann, als der Urologe meinem Mann, neben dem kardiologisch kontraindizierten Antidepressiva-Medikament zur Verbesserung der Fatigue auch ohne Einholung zum Vitamin D Status allein mit einem OK der Zahnärztin Bisphosphonate zur Knochenstärkung verordnen wollte. Ob nun die in Eigenregie herausgesuchten vorherigen Substitutionen von Vitamin D, Folsäure, und B12 Wirkung zeigen werden, bleibt abzuwarten, dürfte aber die absehbar erhöhten Gefahren von Kiefernekrosen zunächst einmal abgewendet haben.

Die durch Winfried immer wieder zutreffend in Frage gestellten Herzmedikamente, die schließlich genau aus diesem Grund reduziert werden konnten und nachfolgend die Nierenfunktion nahezu wieder verdoppelte, zeigt ebenfalls eine gewisse Ignoranz gegenüber zwar eingeholten, aber unbeachtet bleibenden Laborwerten und deren Ursachen wie Beseitigungen, wenn sich der Betroffene (mit Unterstützung von Forenmitgliedern) nicht selbst kümmert. Mir schiene in allen Fällen zumindest eine kurze Nachfrage etwa zur bestehenden Medikation, Ernährung oder auch nur der Hinweis, ein Facharzt möge wegen auffälliger Werte xyz aufgesucht werden, nicht zu viel erwartet. So blieb es an uns, zunächst in Besitz der Laborwerte, die gerne ungesehen in den ärztlichen Akten entschwinden, zu kommen (wir mussten in allen Fällen immer wieder nachfragen und an die Übermittlung der Laborwerte erinnern) und dann jeweils zu jedem auffälligen Wert dessen Bedeutung recherchieren.

Nicht besser lief es gestern bei dem Gesprächsversuch meines Mannes mit dem Nuklearmediziner zum PSMA-PET-CT. Nein, CGA interessiere den Herrn Professor nicht, von neuroendokrinen Tumorzellen habe er zwar schon gehört, aber das sei nicht sein Tätigkeitsbereich. Er erfasse nur die Zellen, die über eine ausreichende Ausprägung des PSMA auf der Zelloberfläche verfügen würden. Dazu fertige er die Aufnahmen, über deren Ergebnis wir dann unterrichtet würden  Ob und welche vorhandenen Aufnahmen er dazu fusionieren könne, werde er sich ansehen, eine hinreichende Qualität der Aufnahmen bedürfe es nicht (???)  Meinem Mann war es dann nicht möglich, dem Prof. auch nur eine weitere Frage zu stellen, bevor dieser eilig den Raum verließ  Zum Schluss erhielt mein Mann von einer freundlichen Mitarbeiterin nach 4 Stunden des Aufenthaltes auf Nachfrage dann zumindest vorab noch eine CD mit den Untersuchungsdaten überreicht.

Nun glaube ich nach diversen Berichten anderer Forenmitglieder nicht, dass unsere Erfahrungen Einzelfälle blieben. Richtiger dürfte die Einschätzung Dr. Kwons sein, wonach sich niemand ausreichend kümmere, wenn es der Betroffene nicht selbst tue. Das einzig tröstlich dürfte sein, dass die Nichtkümmerer dann auch niemals erfahren werden, wieviel potenzielle Lebenszeit ihnen genommen wurde.

Planmäßig wird es nun also allerhöchste Zeit, mit den hoffentlich bald eingehenden Berichten zum PSMA-Pet-CT zur Veranlassung auch weitergehender Diagnosen die Hilfe kompetenter Fachärzte einzuholen. Dies wird jedenfalls auch umfassen die Beratung zur weiteren Behandlung -nun auch wegen möglicher neuroendokriner Zellen-. Denn dazu wird man -jedenfalls nicht so ohne weiteres- nur die klassischen Behandlungsoptionen in Betracht ziehen können. Schon die Einleitung der Hormontherapie scheint insoweit gar Auslöser gewesen sein zu können.

https://www.esanum.de/blogs/onkologi...es-gegenmittelhttps://www.urologen-infoportal.de/n...et5_aug_17.php
 Zumindest ein Anteil der Adenocarcinome der Prostata scheint ausweislich des CGA bei meinem Mann neuroendokrine Tumorzellen enthalten zu können. Ist deren Anteil gering, behandelt man wohl wie bei Prostatakrebs üblich. Ist der Anteil aber hoch, ist zu differenzieren, schon weil eine frühe Resistenz mit fehlendem Ansprechen auf den Entzug der männlichen Hormone zu befürchten ist. Dies ist unabhängig von der umstrittenen Frage, woher die neuroendokrinen Tumorzellen stammen, ob sie Folge der Behandlung sind oder schon früh während der Entwicklung des PCa entstehen. Gemäß erstgenannter Auffassung kann bei Behandlung eines Prostatakrebses mit Hormonblockade, ein kastrationsresistentes, neuroendokrines Karzinom nach kurzer Zeit entstehen (irgendwo habe ich etwas von 1 Monat gelesen). Ist dies der Fall, wird es als therapieinduzierter behandlungsresistenter neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs" oder t-NEPC" bezeichnet. Zu den Hintergründen der Entwicklung beziehungsweise Therapieflucht von Zellen bei der Androgenrezeptor-Inhibition und das Auftreten eines Phänotyps des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms (CRPC) fand ich die von Grund auf erklärenden Darlegungen zu den ablaufenden Prozessen:
https://link.springer.com/content/pd...21-00142-w.pdf

Wir möchten nun nicht schwarzsehen, aber mit leichtem Versatz von nur zwei Tagen wurde mit Probe vom 4.5. -wegen der auch anderen Werte- beim HA ermittelt ein PSA-Wert von 149 und mit nachfolgender Probe vom 6.5. beim Urologen bei dessen planmäßiger Überprüfung der Wert von 159.20 (innerhalb von 2 Tagen über 9% Anstieg?). Bevor wir nun -möglicherweise unnötig- Alarm schlagen, hat mein Mann heute morgen erst einmal eine weitere Überprüfung beim gleichen Labor des Hausarztes veranlasst. Für einen aus der Reihe fallenden Einzelwert gibt es unter den hier gegeben Umständen schließlich jede Menge auch harmloser Erklärungen. Keine Option scheint es mir allerdings, wie gefordert entspannt die Augen zu schließen und glaubend den Vorhersagen eines Arztes zum richtigen Weg zu folgen. 
Oft weisen neuroendokrine Tumore und deren Metastasen eine erhöhte Anzahl von Somatostatinrezeptoren auf der Zelloberfläche auf. Diese Eigenschaft kann mit einem speziellen PET-CT genutzt werden, um zweifelsfrei festzustellen, ob es sich um einen neuroendokrinen Tumor handelt. Die Nuklearmedizin der Uniklinik Köln bietet als hochempfindliches Verfahren für die Diagnostik neuroendokriner Tumore an die Somatostatin-Rezeptor PET-CT

https://nuklearmedizin.uk-koeln.de//erkrankungen-therapien/pet-ct/

Die verwendete Spürsubstanz (Tracer), das [68Ga] DotaTATE, dockt an den Somatostatinrezeptor an und erlaubt den Nachweis auch von kleinen Metastasen. Oft können dadurch weitere therapeutische Schritte gebahnt werden.

In manchen Fällen lassen sich neuroendokrine Tumore auf genetische Veränderungen zurückführen (MEN1 und MEN2). Es handelt sich um klassische autosomal-dominante familiäre Tumorerkrankungen, die durch Keimbahnmutationen des MEN1-Tumorsuppressor-Gens beziehungsweise des RET-Protoonkogens ausgelöst werden. Auch die seit langem erbetenen genetischen Untersuchungen (erblich wie somatisch) sollten daher nun endlich erfolgen, selbst wenn die MEN1 und MEN2-Mutationen selten sind.

Zur Behandlung stehen dann neben OP und Bestrahlung gegebenenfalls auch PARPis und die Peptid-Rezeptor vermittelte Radionuklid-Therapie (PRRT), insbesondere auch zur Behandlung etwaiger NEN der Lunge (die wir aufgrund der suspekten, bislang unaufgeklärten Auffälligkeiten schon nach der CT im März nicht ausschließen möchten) in Rede, womit sich der Kreis auch zur Beratung möglicher Radionuklid-Therapien schließen dürfte.

Erst seit gestern wird nun auch mein Mann von unangenehmen Hitzewallungen heimgesucht, die dafür aber gleich auch von Hodenschmerzen begleitet werden. Für mich bleibt dies im Zusammenhang mit der Hormontherapie zunächst bedauerlich, aber erwartet. Nachempfinden, was Hodenschmerzen bedeuten, kann ich nicht, nur vermuten, dass dies leidvoll sein dürfte, weil mir mein Mann mit Erinnerungen an einen vereiterten Weisheitszahn mit vergleichbarem Schmerzlevel von 7 einen Eindruck vermittelte. Vielleicht kann mir aber ein Leidensgenosse zu den diesbezüglichen Schmerzen noch etwas darüber berichten, was vielleicht lindernd wirken könnte.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Silvia,

eine Erhöhung des CgA-Wertes kann auf verschiedenen Ursachen beruhen. 
  Eine mögliche Ursache: in #209 erwähnst Du Pantoprazol, einen Protonenpumpenhemmer.

https://www.infomed.ch/bdn.php?bdnid=997
  _Chromogranin A ist ein Tumormarker, der bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren und beim Phäochromozytom vermehrt gebildet wird. Unter einer Behandlung mit Protonenpumpenhemmern kann sich wegen der verminderten Magensäureproduktion ein Chromgranin-A-Wert ergeben, der fälschlicherweise erhöht ist. Deshalb sollte eine Behandlung mit Protonenpumpenhemmern zwei Wochen vor einer geplanten Chromogranin-A-Messung pausiert werden_.

------------------------
Auch Stress oder  Nierenschwäche können den CgA-Wert erhöhen.

  Franz

----------


## Barnold

Silvia,



> Nicht besser lief es gestern bei dem Gesprächsversuch meines Mannes mit dem Nuklearmediziner zum PSMA-PET-CT.


Diesbezüglich hatte ich mit Prof. Ezziddin in Homburg/Saar ein ziemlich ausführliches Gespräch, obwohl bei mir noch keinerlei Anzeichen einer neuroendokrinen Entartung vorlagen (lediglich ganz zu Anfang ein kleiner Lungenrundherd, der bis jetzt aber nicht wieder aufgetaucht ist.) Möglicherweise ist er auch für Euch der bessere Ansprechpartner bzgl. PRLT-Therapien. Ich persönlich gehe jedenfalls ganz bestimmt diesbezüglich immer nach Homburg/Saar.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Georg_

> Nicht besser lief es gestern bei dem Gesprächsversuch meines Mannes mit dem Nuklearmediziner zum PSMA-PET-CT.


Wenn ich ein PSMA PET machen lasse, sehe ich normalerweise den Arzt überhaupt nicht. Das wird von der eingespielten Mannschaft gemacht. Und die CD ist für den Patienten praktisch wertlos. Man muss ein ausgebildeter Radiologe sein, um die Befunde beurteilen zu können.
Inzwischen frage ich allerdings, ob ich den Arzt nach dem PSMA PET sprechen kann. Dann bekommt man sofort den Befund erläutert.

Übrigens, neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs kann man nicht mit Lu-DOTATATE behandeln. Das geht nur bei anderen Tumorarten.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Franz,

gut, dass du auch auf die anderen möglichen Ursachen zur Erhöhung des CGA-Wertes hinweist, damit sich hier niemand unnötig Sorgen macht.

Bei meinem Mann haben sich die Nierenwerte allerdings nahezu um 100% verbessert und liegen nun im unteren Bereich einer nur noch leichten Beeinträchtigung. Das Pantoprazol, ein Protonenpumpenhemmer,
 dessen Grund zur Einnahme sich uns nicht erschloss, wurde auch nicht eingenommen. Ja, und Stress, der die bescheidene Situation mit sich bringt, ist sicher vorhanden. Allerdings verfügt mein Mann über eine Stressresilienz, um die ich ihn regelmäßig beneide.


Lieber Arnold,

wir hegen aufgrund mehrerer ungeklärter Lungenrundherde wie der Erhöhung des CGA-Wertes bislang nur ungute Vermutungen.
Deine Bewertung zur Kompetenz von Prof. Dr. Ezziddin teilen wir uneingeschränkt, nachdem wir aus Sorge vor einem weiteren Fehlgriff bereits für eine grundlegende Lu177 Behandlung so ziemlich alles zu den in Frage kommenden Behandlungszentren der Nuklearmedizin gelesen haben. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, dass im näheren Radius sowohl von der Uni Duisburg/Essen wie Köln und Bonn ähnliche Angebote gemacht werden.
Mit dir glauben wir, dass ein Beratungsgespräch mit Prof. Dr. Ezziddin die Bewertung der Situation erhellen wird und je nach Befund ein Angebot unterbreitet werden kann, zumal in Homburg auch eine spezielle Peptidrezeptor-vermittelte Radionuklidtherapie (PRRT) bei Vorliegen von NET-Zellen angeboten wird.
Hoffentlich werden wir nicht allzu lange auf einen Termin warten müssen. Die anfängliche Skepsis gegenüber den Therapien der Nuklearmedizin scheint einem Ansturm zu weichen. Sobald uns der Bericht zur Untersuchung von gestern vorliegt, werden wir die Unterlagen mit der Bitte um einen Beratungstermin übermitteln.


Lieber Georg,

richtig dürfte sein, dass das Wissen über die NEPC-Biologie und die Behandlungsoptionen -wie schon gestern von Hans-J. bedauert- noch sehr begrenzt ist. Verschiedene neuere Studien haben zu den Hintergründen beschrieben, dass eine ADT zur Aktivierung eines Signalweges (CREB) führen kann, welcher die neuroendokrine Differenzierung von Prostatakrebszellen fördert

https://ger.acousticbiotech.com/andr...tiation-565917
Derzeit ist eine wirksame Behandlung nicht verfügbar. Behandelt wird im Rahmen individueller Heilversuche. Schon im Dezember 2019 gab es die Behandlung von neuroendokrinem Prostatakrebs auch mit Lu-DOTATATE.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31689280/
 So auch Jahre später

https://ascopubs-org.translate.goog/...e&_x_tr_pto=schttps://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...ith_an.32.aspx
 Dies wundert nicht. Liegt es doch nahe, die Lu-Dotatate Therapie, welche ein althergebrachtes Therapieverfahren, für Patienten mit metastasierten neuroendokrinen Tumoren der Lunge, der Bauchspeicheldrüse und dem Magen-Darm-Trakt darstellt, auch für betroffene PCa-Patienten einzusetzen. Denn beim PCa kann sich ein fataler Gestaltwandel vollziehen. Aus drüsenähnlichen werden neuroendokrine Zellen, die sich eher wie kleinzellige Lungenkarzinome verhalten (Linienplastizität). Voraussetzung für die Lu-Dotatate Therapie ist dann allein, dass die entsprechenden Somatostatin-Rezeptoren exprimieren, denn ein exklusives Merkmal dieser Tumoren ist nicht deren primäre Lokalisation, sondern die Überexpression von SStR, die als NET-Marker fungieren und die Hauptziele von Radionuklid-markierten Somatostatin-Peptid-Analoga für die Therapie sind.
 Ob dies der Fall ist, wird durch die Bildgebung mittels PET mit 68Ga-DOTATOC oder 68Ga-DOTATATE festgestellt. DOTATOC beziehungsweise DOTATATE binden an den Somatostatinrezeptoren. Im Rahmen der Radiopeptidtherapie werden diese Substanzen z.B. mit Lutetium-177 (177Lu) markiert. Die radioaktiv markierten Somatostatinanaloga (177Lu-DOTATOC oder 177Lu-DOTATATE) werden dann intravenös verabreicht und erreichen die Rezeptoren an den NET-Zellen, und bestrahlen die NET-Herde lokal.

Dementsprechend werden bei den Behandlungsangeboten regelmäßig auch keine Einschränkungen zum Primärtumor gemacht und selbst in den seltenen Fällen, in denen NETs einen unbekannten primären Ursprung haben, zur Anwendung gebracht.

https://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/...therapie_prrt/https://www.nuklearmedizin-ukbonn.de...er-tumore-net/https://nuklearmedizin.uk-koeln.de/e...therapie-prrt/https://nuklearmedizin.uk-essen.de/index.php?id=2232https://nuklearmedizin.mri.tum.de/de...atate-therapiehttps://www.uk-augsburg.de/einrichtu...n-tumoren-prrt

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia, guten Morgen,

ich möchte dir heute ein - zugegebenermaßen - plumpes Kompliment machen. Ich zitiere aus Wikipedia:




> *Intelligenz* (von lateinisch _intellegere_ erkennen, einsehen; verstehen; wörtlich wählen zwischen  von lateinisch _inter_ zwischen und _legere_ lesen, wählen) ist in der Psychologie ein Sammelbegriff für die kognitive bzw. geistige Leistungsfähigkeit. Der Begriff bezeichnet vor allem die Fähigkeit, die Gesamtheit unterschiedlich ausgeprägter kognitiver Fähigkeiten zur Lösung eines logischen, sprachlichen, mathematischen oder sinnorientierten Problems einzusetzen


Ich bewundere deine Fähigkeit, diesem Zitat vollumfänglich zu entsprechen.

Winfried

----------


## dieter286

> Ich bewundere deine Fähigkeit, diesem Zitat vollumfänglich zu entsprechen.
> 
> Winfried


Das kann ich 1:1 unterschreiben - finde die Beiträge sehr kompetent!

mfg

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Der Wert retrospektiver Auswertungen auf der Grundlage vermeintlicher statistischer Zusammenhänge weckt je nach gewähltem Parameter Hoffnungen oder Ängste, die dem Einzelfall nur selten gerecht werden können. Da teile ich lieber deine Beurteilung, dass es schlicht doof sei, dass ein starker AP-Flare auch eine hohe ossäre Metastasenlast repräsentiere.


Die meisten unserer Schlüsse und Beurteilungen basieren auf Statistiken, die im Einzelfall daneben liegen können, aber im Durchschnitt für höhere Zahlen von Patienten zutreffend sind. Wie die Aussage, dass man mit Prostatakrebs im Regelfall früher stirbt.

Über die Gesamtgruppe der Prostatakrebspatienten sind diejenigen mit vielen Knochenmetastasen schlechter dran. Wenn du dann eine Größe wie den AP-Flare nimmst, die mit Knochenmetastasen korreliert, wird natürlich auch diese zum negativen Indikator. Oder wenn man schon um die Knochenmetastasen wusste, ist ein AP-Flare kein zusätzliches negatives Merkmal mehr.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6989419/

Im verlinkten Artikel ist zunächst einmal merkwürdig, dass die CSS unabhängig von ALP war, während für OS ein HR 1,72; 95% CI 1,37 − 2,14; z = 4,76 ermittelt wurde. Entweder war die Datenqualität begrenzt oder der hohe ALP ist ein Merkmal für Komorbiditäten. Wer als PC-Patient noch einen Leberschaden hat, stirbt natürlich auch früher.

Aber die Aussage, dass Patienten mit hohem ALP eine um einen Faktor 1,72 kürzere Überlebenszeit haben, wird aus den Daten klar. Das jedenfalls sagt der hohe Z Score von 4,76. Wenn die zugrunde liegenden Daten korrekt sind, ist der Zusammenhang gesichert. 

Um wieviel genau das Gesamtüberleben schlechter ist, kann hingegen nur geschätzt werden. Bei 95% der Fälle lag der Unterschied zwischen einem Faktor 1,37 und 2,14.

Es wird zwar im Artikel nicht erwähnt, aber ich vermute, für die Statistik ist eher der Normalwert (die Baseline) der ALP wichtig, als Spitzen zu Beginn einer HT.

Silvia, manchmal lesen sich deine Beiträge, die ich, wie die meisten anderen auch sehr bewundere und aus denen ich noch manches lernen kann, wie juristische Gutachten. Hier ist es sicherlich angezeigt, alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten einzubeziehen. 

Habt ihr übrigens bei der beginndenden Anemie an Eisenmangel gedacht? 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

ich habe Prof. Baum gefragt, ob man 177LU-DOTATATE zur Behandlung von neuroendokrinem Prostatakrebs einsetzen kann und er sagte, man hätte damit keinen Erfolg gehabt. Er behandelt auch viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass er als Autor in dieser Studie auftaucht, die von einem erfolgreichen Einsatz von 177LU-DOTATATE bei einem Prostatakrebspatienten mit neuroendokrinem Tumor berichtet.https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31584494/

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

zunächst einmal Entwarnung:
Der erhebliche Ausreißer bei der PSA-Messung war tatsächlich laborbedingt. Die Überprüfung durch das Labor beim Hausarzt hat gestern das weitere Fallen des PSA-Wertes -nun auf 77,10- ergeben. Diese Erfahrung mag auch anderen Betroffenen helfen, gegebenenfalls zunächst einmal Ruhe zu bewahren, wenn es zu einem einzelnen ungewöhnlichen Anstieg des PSA kommen sollte.



> Karl ... Wenn die zugrunde liegenden Daten korrekt sind, ist der Zusammenhang gesichert ....


Danke Karl, dass du dir noch die Arbeit mit der möglichen Bedeutung des AP-Wertes aufgrund statistischer Auswertungen gemacht hast. Dem liegen Daten beginnend aus dem Rekrutierungszeitraum im Jahr 1971 bis 2018 zugrunde. Nun möchte ich doch hoffen, dass sich die Entwicklung nicht im reinen Abwarten des Zeitablaufs erschöpft hat. Auch möchte ich glauben, dass es im Laufe der Zeit zu immer mehr Eingriffen in den
 natürlichen Verlauf der PCa-Erkrankung kam und den Patienten mit hohem AP nicht nur vergleichend zugesehen wurde. Eine Benennung und Differenzierung dieser unbekannten Umstände bei der Bewertung des AP in Bezug auf den PCa konnte ich indessen nicht ausmachen. Dafür heißt es, dass ein Berichtsbias (Verzerrung) bestehe, da einige Studien mit negativen Ergebnissen möglicherweise nicht veröffentlicht wurden.
 Darüber hinaus liege eine Verzerrung bei der Patientenauswahl vor. Zudem könnten unbekannte Vorbehandlungsbedingungen (körperliche Bedingungen, Komorbiditäten, Verschlussikterus, Knochenerkrankungen, Hyperthyreose und Hepatitis, Medikamente und Lebensgewohnheiten) die AP-Werte verändert haben, was zu einer systematischen Verzerrung geführt habe usw. . 
Insgesamt scheinen zahlreiche verzerrende Umstände vorzuliegen, die eine konkrete Aussage zur Bedeutung eines ansteigenden AP mit einer Prognose für den weiteren Verlauf der Erkrankung meines Erachtens zumindest weiterhin kryptisch erscheinen lassen. Solange es keine tragfähigen prospektiven Studien zum AP-Flare gibt, mag es daher bei Andis und auch deinen allgemeinen Bewertungen verbleiben, die wir uneingeschränkt teilen.

Ja Karl, der Eisenwert bei Victor liegt mit 97 gut im Referenzbereich (59  158), so dass wir auch darüber keinen Einfluss auf die Anämie nehmen können. Ein Mangel der zu beheben gewesen wäre (Sideropenie) lag
 und liegt auch aktuell (leider) nicht vor.

Und ja, Georg, beides stimmt ja zumindest insoweit teilweise, als es keine anerkannte, leitliniengerechte Behandlungsmöglichkeit für eine Vielzahl betroffener Patienten gibt. Das hindert gleichwohl den Einsatz verschiedenster Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten nicht. Selbst zum PSMA-PET-CT war von Victor noch am Mittwoch zu unterschreiben, dass es sich um ein noch nicht zugelassenes Verfahren handele, 
welches im Rahmen eines individuellen Versuchs zum Einsatz komme.
 Nicht anders sieht es zu den meisten Therapiemöglichkeiten der Nuklearmedizin aus.
 Das sollte jedem klar sein, der sich für eine solche Behandlung entscheidet.

Zu Herrn Prof. Dr. Baum fehlen mir noch wesentliche Hintergrundinformationen. Aktuell fürs Erste aber dies:

https://www.helios-gesundheit.de/kli...helios-klinik/


Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Doch was ist, wenn der Wert von anfangs -schon ohne ADT- am 8.3. von  deutlich erhöhten 221, über 238 am 14.3, über 319 am 24.3., ständig  steigt, was dann unter einsetzender ADT weiter gesteigert wird, von 619  am 8.4. auf nun 2.603 am 26.4.? Ist ein Ende des Höhenflugs in Sicht?


Silvia, sorry wenn ich jetzt etwas auf Statistiken reite. In der Veröffentlichung wird es nicht erwähnt, aber ich denke es geht dort nicht so sehr um den AP-Flare, der bei Victor wirklich astronomisch ist, sondern eine generelle Überhöhung, wie die 221 vor der ADT. Die Wissenschaftler wollten zeigen, dass der ALP ein wichtiges Prognosekriterium ist. Vermutlich soll nun geforscht werden, was sich für die Patientengruppe mit erhöhtem ALP, zu der Victor zu gehören scheint, optimieren ließe.




> Dafür heißt es, dass ein Berichtsbias (Verzerrung) bestehe, da einige  Studien mit negativen Ergebnissen möglicherweise nicht veröffentlicht  wurden.


Von einem Bias spricht man, wenn eine Statistik nicht den tatsächlichen Wert misst, sondern einen verfälschten. In der Medizin lässt sich das fast nicht vermeiden, weil Patienten grundsätzlich nach irgendwelchen Kriterien vorselektiert werden.

Schulbeispiel eines Selection Bias wäre eine Untersuchung zum Gesundheitseffekt von Krankenhausbehandlungen. Vergleicht man die durchschnittliche Gesundheit von Behandelten und Unbehandelten, sind die Behandelten vermutlich schlechter dran. Es wäre aber falsch, daraus einen negativen Effekt von Krankenhausbehandlungen abzuleiten, weil Patienten zur Behandlung ausgewählt wurden. Und (so hoffe ich doch) schon vor dem Krankenhaus krank waren. Also leidet ein Vergleich von Behandelten und Unbehandelten an einem Selection Bias. Nur kann man auch nicht nach Zufallsprinzip Kranke wie Gesunde ins Krankenhaus schicken und dann untersuchen, ob sie hinterher gesünder sind als der Rest der Bevölkerung. Für die Statistik wäre aber genau das richtig.

Also kurzum, nur weil die Untersuchung zum ALP möglicherweise mit einem Bias behaftet ist, kann man das Ergebnis nicht einfach verwerfen. Zumal sich die Autoren des Problems bewusst waren und versucht haben, die Kohorten zu stratifizieren.

Die gute Frage wäre nun, ob sich für Victor eine bessere Behandlung finden lässt. Vielleicht gibt es ja in Deutschland einen Onkologen, der in diese Richtung forscht und händeringend nach Prostatakrebs-Privatpatienten mit erhöhtem ALP sucht.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Karl,

ich danke dir für deine große Geduld, mir grundlegende Betrachtungen statistischer Werte und Bewertungen nahezubringen. Solche lassen sich mit logischen Überlegungen wohl nicht so einfach fassen.

Der letzte AP-Wert von Victor steigerte sich am 5.5. noch auf 3525.

Gemäß der von Andi unter #254 übermittelten Grafik handelt es sich dabei um einen durchaus üblichen Spitzenwert bei einem AP-Flare, der nicht außergewöhnlich erscheint. Wichtiger, als das weitere
 Ansteigen nun angstvoll zu beobachten, dürfte es sein, die Entwicklung des AP nach Abfall des PSA in den Normalbereich -noch vor Erreichen des Nadirs- zu verfolgen. Mit dem aktuellem PSA von 77,10 
gelangen wir -unter Berücksichtigung des bisherigen steilen Abfalls- mit dem Einsetzen des Abflachens der Kurve so langsam in den interessierenden Bereich.

Fällt dann -erwartungsgemäß- der AP-Wert wieder, bleibt ein Flare mit statistischer Bedeutung, derzeit ohne daraus abzuleitender Handlungsoption. Die Beantwortung der naheliegenden Frage einer
 optimierten Behandlung bleibt abzuwarten.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

*Silvia,*
neuroendokrine Entartung, das ist so ein Schlagwort, an dem einige PCA-Aktivisten gerne kleben  um mal eine zeitgenössische Analogie zu bemühen. Natürlich kann das eine Gefahr sein, aber oftmals wird es erheblich überschätzt. Metastasierter Prostatakrebs ist eine Erkrankung die regelmäßig zum Tode führt, soweit klar. Ebenso klar ist, dass die ADT in all ihren Spielarten und Sequenzen ein fester Bestandteil der Therapie dieser Patienten gehört. Das diese Patienten dann alle an oder mit an neuroendokrin-entarteten Tumoren sterben ist definitiv falsch.

Neuroendokrine Zellen sind ein normaler Bestandteil der post-pubertären Prostata. Sie scheinen für die Funktion erforderlich zu sein, und deren Zahl wird auf ein relativ stabiles Niveau reguliert, auch wenn man nicht so ganz genau weiß, wie die Regelung funktioniert. Das also in der Pathologie eines PCA Tumor neuroendokrine Zellen gefunden werden, die normalerweise CGA positiv sind, ist völlig normal!

Ich selbst bin über die Zeit etwas von der Beobachtung der Serumwerte CGA, NSE und CEA abgerückt, und betreibe lieber bildgebende Progressionsmonitoring, sei es durch PET, aber auch gerne mit dem klassischen Ganzkörper-MRT. Im Verlauf ist das sehr sensitiv!

Ich hatte 2011 dazu mal einen kleinen Text als Übersetzung von Myers ins Forum gebracht, der *Eingang in KISP Texte* gefunden hat, vielleicht zur Auffrischung der Erkenntnisse immer noch lesenswert? (Und ja, ich weiß, ich bin hier schon viel zu lange unterwegs)

Ich selbst bin über die Zeit etwas von der Beobachtung der Serumwerte CGA, NSE und CEA abgerückt, und betreibe lieber bildgebende Progressionsmonitoring, sei es durch PET, aber auch gerne mit dem klassischen Ganzkörper-MRT. Im Verlauf ist das sehr sensitiv!

----------------------------------
[1]: Abrahamsson; Neuroendocrine cells in tumour growth of the prostate
[2]: Singh; Prostatic Small Cell Carcinoma: Diagnosis and Management

----------


## lutzi007

Vor dreieinhalb Jahren hatte mich mein damaliger Urologe wegen schlechter CGA und NSE Werte zu einem Onkologen überwiesen. Der machte mir dann ordentlich Angst wegen neuroendokrinem Tumor und ließ u.a. mein Prostatapräparat nachträglich auf neuroendokrine Tumore untersuchen. Es konnten zu seinem "größtem Bedauern" aber keine gefunden werden, woraufhin er keinen Grund mehr hatte mich weiter zu behandeln. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Andi und Lutz,

gerne nehme ich eure Ausführungen zum Anlass neuerlicher Reflexion. Wie ausgeführt hegen wir bislang nur ungute Vermutungen. Dazu ist uns bewusst, dass neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose nur sehr selten vorhanden ist (weshalb das Vorgehen deines Arztes -Lutz- sehr vorsorglich war), aber als ein zunehmendes Phänomen unter intensiver Androgen-Hemmungsunterdrückung vermehrt auftreten kann
 (was dann mit aktuellen Gewebeproben zu überprüfen wäre). Und ja, auch wir glauben nicht, dass unter ADT nun alle Patienten an oder mit neuroendokrin-entarteten Tumoren sterben werden.

Es wurde daher von uns auch nicht etwa in Betracht gezogen, die bisherige Hormontherapie abzubrechen, lediglich aufmerksam zu bleiben und möglichst breite Informationen zu den Vor- und Nachteilen eines weiteren möglichen Vorgehens mit dem Ziel der Verlängerung der qualifizierten Lebenszeit einzuholen. Jegliche Art von blindem Aktionismus liegt uns fern. Ein informiertes Problembewusstsein nach allen Richtungen dürfte
 allerdings insbesondere mit Blick auf die nur mangelhafte Aufklärung durch die bisher behandelnden Ärzte angezeigt sein, um nicht in einer Behandlung zu landen, die letztlich mehr schadet als nutzt.

Zur Auswahl stehen könnte:

eine OP mit dem Ziel der Verringerung der Tumorlasteine äußere (z.B. True-Beam) oder innere Bestrahlung (z. B. Lu177) zur Verringerung der Tumorlasteine Chemo nur bei Überwindung bestehender Bedenkender Einsatz von PARPis und/oder spezieller Inhibitoren bei Vorliegen genetischer Mutationen, die dazu Anlass gebengegebenenfalls die Hinzunahme von Somatostatin-Analoga bei Vorliegen einer Vielzahl neuroendokriner Zellen.
 Bei der Auswahl sehen wir Anlass, wegen der bisherigen unklaren Befunde beim CT auch mit auffälligen Gebilden in Form von Rundherden in der Lunge -die nun hoffentlich bald durch den Bericht zum PSMA-PET-CT erhellt werden- wie auch des hohen CgA-Wertes mehr Klarheit zu gewinnen.

Schön wäre es gewesen, hätte der Arzt vor Beginn der Hormonbehandlung den CgA Wert bestimmen lassen, um eine etwaige Entwicklung beurteilen zu können. Da auch wir indessen erst später durch Hinweise von dir, Andi, und dem Basiswissen zur Einholung weiterer Werte aufmerksam wurden, ist dies versäumt worden. Nun bleibt uns fürs erste auf einen Abfall auch des CgA Wertes zu hoffen, ansonsten vielleicht weitere Diagnosemöglichkeiten -gegebenenfalls mittels Biopsie auffälliger Tumore- zu nutzen.

Denn würde nun etwa blind mit herkömmlichen Verfahren von außen bestrahlt, könnten unbekannte NET´s den Erfolg einer solchen Therapie verhindern, weil diese nur schlecht auf eine Bestrahlung ansprechen. 
Auch zur etwaigen Chemo gäbe es u.U. Probleme. Gut differenzierte neuroendokrine Tumore (G1 und G2) sprechen mit Ausnahme von Tumoren der Pankreas auf eine Chemotherapie ungenügend an. 
G3-Tumore/neuroendokrine Karzinome sprechen dagegen auf Somatostatin-Analoga schlecht, auf eine Chemotherapie aber gut an. Eine der Ursachen für das schlechte Ansprechen von G1- und G2-Tumoren extrapankreatischer NET auf eine Chemotherapie könnte in der geringen Zellteilungsrate der Tumore liegen.

Andi, sicher hast du gute Gründe, über die Zeit etwas von der Beobachtung der Serumwerte CGA, NSE und CEA abgerückt zu sein. Das anhaltende Abfallen der Werte in den Normalbereich mag diese Entscheidung tragen. Einen Vergleich der diagnostischen Wertigkeit von CgA, NSE und CEA zeigen diverse Studien. Untersucht wurde u.a. auch der diagnostische Wert mit Blick auf lokoregionale und metastasierte Erkrankungen (Tab. 4). Im Ergebnis lässt sich festhalten, dass bei Metastasen in der Lunge oder Leber der diagnostische Wert von CgA mit rund 80 % den Wert anderer Marker übertraf. Hinsichtlich der uns weiter noch interessierenden Sensitivität betreffend die Knochen immerhin noch 67%, so dass uns derzeit die Einholung weiterer CgA-Werte noch sinnvoll erscheint.

*Tabelle* *4:* Sensitivität von CGA, NSE, HIAA und CEA bei NET bei lokoregionalen Erkrankungen und Metastasen. Aus [16].

*Sensitivität*
*CGA (%)*
*NSE (%)*
*HIAA (%)*
*CEA* *(%)*

Lokoregional

38
23
38
10

Metastasen
Leber
*78*
37
42
18


Lunge
*80*
20
0
0


Skelett
*67*
29
*67*
0


Multipel
*65*
44
0
29

Fett: diagnostische Sensitivität ³ 50 %
HIAA: 5-Hydroxyindolessigsäure; CEA: Karzinomembryonales Antigen



Neuroendokrine Zellen können zur Produktion verschiedener Hormone in verschiedenen Organen in hinzunehmender Anzahl ohne pathologische Hinweise vorhanden sein. Das im Normbereich zu erwartende Aufkommen endokriner Zellen mit deren Hormonabgaben dürfte bei den Referenzwerten zur CgA (14-102) Berücksichtigung finden. Da bei geringer Tumormasse die CGA-Konzentration im Serum nicht oder nur gering erhöht wird, ist die Sensitivität der Bestimmung insoweit gering. Bei einem fortgeschrittenen Tumorstadium und als Therapiekontrolle kann CGA jedoch gut als Tumormarker verwendet werden, da die Tumormasse gut mit der CGA-Konzentration im Serum korreliert. 

Andi, wir freuen uns über deine Beiträge, und sind froh, dass du im Forum schon lange unterwegs bist. Mit den von dir zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen auch zum ALP-Flare können wir nun in Ruhe abwarten, 
was in den nächsten Wochen insoweit geschehen wird. Auch deine sehr ausführlichen Informationen in den KISP Texten zu den NETs waren für uns nicht nur lesenswert, sondern helfen uns bei der Einordnung sehr weiter.
 So auch dein Hinweis auf das Paper von Dr. Myers, in dem es heißt:
  Außerdem konnte gezeigt werden, dass einmal mit hormoneller Therapie begonnen, der Chromogranin-A-Pegel zunächst anstieg, bei vielen Patienten aber später wieder zurück in den normalen Bereich ging. Wenn der Chromogranin-A-Spiegel erhöht blieb, oder wenn er erst in späten Stadien der Hormontherapie anstieg, würde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Kastrationsresistenz folgen. Diese Beobachtung wurden wiederholt bestätigt . 
Demnach könnte es sich -wie beim ALP erhofft- um eine weitere kurze Flare-Reaktion handeln, welche allein von statistischem Interesse bleibt, aber keine individuelle Bedeutung mit Blick auf die weitere Behandlung erlangt.

Andi, du hast bereits Erfahrung mit diversen CgA-Werten zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten gesammelt. Wie beurteilst du -nach Ausschluss anderer Ursachen- den CgA-Wert von 318 zwei Monate nach begonnener ADT (bei Vorhandensein von ungeklärten Rundherden in der Lunge, Metastasen in der Harnblase und osteoplastischen Knochenmetastasen)? Sollten wir diesen Wert aus deiner Sicht gelassen ignorieren oder nicht doch
 zumindest kontrollieren, ob der Wert auch wieder in den Referenzbereich abfällt?

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

*Silvia,*
ich würde den CGA Wert von 318ng/ml nach Beginn der primären ADT nicht unbedingt als besorgniserregend einstufen. Leider hat Dein Mann eine relativ hohe Metastasenlast, was nach Einsatz der ADT zu allerlei Abheilungseffekten führen wird. Das sollte beobachtet werden, sonst erstmal nichts weiter. Ein eher konstant hoher CGA-Wert kann auch auf irgendwelche gastrointestinalen Probleme hindeuten!

Männer mit eher neuroendokrinen PCA Tumoren haben regelmäßig sehr hohe CGA Wert im 4-stelligen Bereich, verbunden mit einstelligen PSA-Werten. Das trifft auf Deinen Mann nicht zu. Ein  korrelierend zur Metastasenlast hoher PSA-Wert ist dann definitiv besser, als ein eigentlich zu niedriger Wert.

Ganz grundsätzlich sollte jedem metastasierten PCA Patienten klar werden, dass sein Verlauf zwar beeinflussbar ist, aber man es nicht erzwingen kann zu den Unexpected Long-Term Survival Pts zu gehören. Glück oder Schicksal gehört auch dazu, das musste *ich* nur zu oft im Kreis der Betroffenen leidvoll erfahren.

_There's nothing new beneath the sun
We watched it rise
In morning skies of fire and wine
The boats that carried us
Young golden lives
Leaving on a rising tide
_
[RUNRIG - Scandinavia]

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,
lieber Andi,

Glück und/oder Schicksal lassen sich tatsächlich nicht beeinflussen, wenngleich mancher Arzt -wie im Folgenden aufgezeigt- den Eindruck erwecken wollen mag.

Unabhängig davon sollten wir versuchen, die Fakten, die ein möglichst klares Bild zur Erkrankung vermitteln, mit belastbaren Angaben festzustellen und diejenigen Umstände, welche sich beeinflussen lassen
 -wie etwa die notwendige Versorgung mit Vitamin D-, möglichst günstig gestalten.

Zu den bildgestützten Fakten gehören die Mitteilungen des Radiologen2, die uns aufgrund des PSMA-PET-CT nun erreichten:

Zunächst die positiven, glücklichen Nachrichten aufgrund dessen, was -entgegen den bisherigen Angaben und Andeutungen des Radiologen1 aufgrund von MRT wie CT- nun im Bericht zum PSMA-PET-CT alles nicht zu lesen ist:

keine Angaben zu Metastasen in der Leber (hatte auch Radiologe1 auf mehrfache konkrete Nachfragen schon nach MRT definitiv ausgeschlossen);keine Angaben zu Metastasen im Darm beziehungsweise dessen umgebendes Gewebe (Radiologe1 zuvor: Infiltration  nach dorsal in das Mesorektum);keine Angaben zu Metastasen in die Harnblase (Radiologe1 zuvor: Das Prostatakarzinom infiltriert die dorsobasale Harnblasenwand und zeigt links lateral ein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum mit                                                                                              Infiltration des neurovaskulären Bündels  linksseitig wird der Harnblasenboden infiltriert);keine Angaben zu Metastasen in den Nieren (Radiologe1 zuvor: Maximal 23 x 33 mm messendes Nebennierenadenom links. Mehrere blande Nierenzysten rechts, einzelne kleinste Nierenzysten auch                                                                                                                               links. Fragliches Lipom anteilig erfasst links gluteal);keine Angaben zu Metastasen in der Lunge (Radiologe1 zuvor: Neben mehreren pleuraständigen Rundherden zeigen sich multiple kleinste Rundherde, die teils wie bronchiolitische Läsionen                                                                                                                                             imponieren. Letztlich können hier beginnende Metastasen nicht von (post-)entzündlichen Läsionen bei Emphysem                                                                                                                             differenziert werden. Viele kleine postentzündliche Veränderungen bds. DD sind kleine Metastasen nicht                                                                                                                                           auszuschließen. Die Rundherde sollten in 6 Monaten (warum erst dann???; Frage von mir) kontrolliert werden).

(An dieser Stelle ein kurzer Einschub für Freunde von Verschwörungstheorien und/oder schlicht Unglaublichem:

Gläubige hätten nach den beängstigenden Angaben und uneindeutigen Deutungsversuchen von Radiologe1, die einen versehentlichen Patientenvertausch gemäß den unmittelbaren gleichlautenden Gesprächen am Gerät ausschließen, Monate später den rechten Weg einer überragenden ärztlichen Kunst der Befreiung von (vorgeblichen) Metastasen oder gar eine Spontanheilung mit Urologe1 der involvierten Klinik feiern können. Nach den Ergebnissen eines PSMA-PET/CT bestand die Gefahr, dass sich die Sache vorzeitig mittels nicht Vorhandenem entzaubern könnte. Wollte man Böses vermuten, könnte die Aufklärungsgefahr als Grund dafür angesehen werden, weshalb vehement und mit aller Macht ein zweites Mal versucht wurde, uns von der Einholung eines kontrollierenden PSMA‐PET/CT abzuhalten.

Gemäß zahlreichen Studien führte die Durchführung eines PSMA‐PET/CT nach MRT und CT regelmäßig zu einem Upstaging. Insgesamt wurden mittels PET signifikant mehr Läsionen entdeckt und auch das mediane Tumorvolumen war signifikant größer als im MRT. Manchmal kam es auch nur zu einer leicht gehobenen Bestätigung der Vorergebnisse. Von einem Downstaging im oben beschriebenen Umfang konnte ich noch nirgends etwas lesen.

Die Studien zeigten zudem weiter, dass das PSMA‐PET/CT für die allermeisten Ärzte einen hohen Einfluss auf deren Therapieentscheidung hat, welche der Uro1 ausdrücklich nicht hat haben wollen und statt dessen den alternativlosen Glauben an ihn und seine Therapie von uns einforderte, obwohl das PSMA-PET-CT eine 22 % höhere Genauigkeit bei Fernmetastasen im Vergleich zur konventionellen Bildgebung hat und durch die konventionelle Bildgebung auch mehr uneindeutige Befunde -wie bei uns- generiert werden. Dies war in der Kontrollgruppe bei 23 % und in der PSMA-PET-CT-Gruppe nur bei 7 % der Fall.

Das seltsame Verhalten von Uro1 zur Verhinderung auch der Empfehlung des Tumorboards mit der Bekanntgabe von Chancen einer Therapie der Bestrahlung bleibt zumindest nicht Vertrauen fördernd, zumal wir nur zufällig davon Kenntnis erlangten.

Egal aber, was man von all dem halten möchte, wären wir nicht ohnehin schon zuvor zu einem Wechsel entschlossen gewesen, wäre dies -wohl auch für einen blind vertrauenden Anhänger von
 Uro1 und Radiologen1- nun der Zeitpunkt, zumindest eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen). 
Nun die nicht so glücklichen Angaben der verbleibenden Feststellungen im Bericht zum PSMA‐PET/CT:


Prostata:
  zeigt sich fast vollständig PSMA-mehrexprimierend durchsetzt, hier findet sich aber eine etwas linksseitige Betonung . 

Lymphknoten:
  Darüber hinaus multiple PSMA-positive Lymphknoten, die ich kursorisch aufzähle .Es folgt die Aufzählung mit Angaben auch zum jeweiligen SUV (physiologische Quantifizierung der Radioaktivitätskonzentrationen) zu 11 betroffenen Lymphknoten insbesondere im Becken- und Lendenbereich.
 Möchte man es positiv bewerten, so ist die Mehrzahl der übrigen Lymphknoten im Körper (etwa 500-600) hiernach nicht betroffen. 

Skelett:
  Darüber hinaus vollständige PSMA-Mehrexpression der gesamten Wirbelsäule, der Rippen, der proximalen (körpernahen; Anm. von mir) oberen und unteren Extremitäten, hier gebe ich nur exemplarische SUV-Werte an: .
Es folgt die nur beispielhafte Aufzählung mit Angaben auch zum jeweiligen SUV zu 4 betroffenen Skelettbereichen (u.a. der Brustwirbelsäule-C5-, im Lendenwirbelbereich -L1 und L3 und dem Kreuzbein -Os sacrum-).

Dazu ist uns klar, dass auch angesichts der hohen Anzahl der vorhandenen Skelettmetastasen die Prognose statistisch verschlechtert bleibt, bei weitem aber nicht so sehr wie bei den zahlreichen nicht nachgewiesenen Organmetastasen, die in Rede standen. Zudem hat bei den Skelettmetastasen der positive Gesichtspunkt der osteoplastischen Form mit derzeit fehlender Bruchgefahr -nebst Freigabe von Fahrradtouren schon durch den Radiologen1 nach der Knochendichtemessung- für Erleichterung gesorgt. Für die Zukunft bleibt insoweit eine erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit für Veränderungen angesagt, da die Osteoplastenstimmulierung im Verlauf abnehmen und es dann zu Nerkrosen und Osteolyse kommen kann. 

Schlussbeurteilung Radiologe2:
  Das Befundmuster passt gut zu einem polytop ossär und lymphogen metastasierten ausgedehnten Prostatakarzinom . 
Ja Andi, bei dieser weiten Ausdehnung, die sich allein im ossären und lymphogenen Bereich befindet, wundern die verschiedenen Flares kaum mehr und könnten in der Tat auch positiv, als Heilungsgeschehen der Knochen unter der ADT bewertet werden. Warten wir nun in Ruhe die weitere Entwicklung zur AP und CgA ab. Nun fügt sich alles in ein Bild. Ohne Metastasen in Blase, Leber, Nieren, Darm und Lunge gibt es weit weniger Grund zur Sorge. War das die Art Glück oder Schicksal an das du erfahrungsgetragen dachtest? Den chthonischen Mächten scheinen wir jedenfalls entkommen zu sein und haben fürs Erste Termine beim zertifizierten Zentrum mit onkologisch-hämatologischen und pneumologischen Zentrum mit Blick auf eine Beratung wegen der zunehmenden Anämie und des vom Radiologen1 festgestellten Lungenemphysems mit beginnender Fibrose vereinbart. Zudem werden wir Prof. Dr. Ezziddin wegen der geplanten Lu177 Behandlung und Prof. Dr. Heidenreich als Uro-Onkologen um deren Beratung bitten.

Eine mit der hohen ossären Metastasenbelastung einhergehende Problematik könnte den Hintergrund der zunehmenden Anämie erhellen, wenn die Metastasen das Knochenmark infiltrieren (Knochenmarkkarzinose),
 was zur Beeinträchtigung der normalen Blutbildung führt (Myelosuppression). Dazu bin ich im Basiswissen leider nicht fündig geworden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Blind -ohne eure Hinweise- telefoniert haben wir heute Nachmittag mit dem onkologischen Hämatologen (Leiter des gesamten onkologischen Zentrums mit den Fachzentren der Hämatologie, Urologie, Radiologie usw.), dem wir die Laborwerte mit Blick auf die Anämie zukommen ließen. Der Prof. möchte zur Abklärung der fortschreitenden Anämie angesichts der Metastasen-Situation im Skelett mittels Knochenmarkbiopsie mit einer Stanze ein Knochenmarkstück entnehmen, um es anschließend in einem Labor in Freiburg zur Beurteilung der Blutbildung untersuchen zu lassen. So soll diagnostiziert werden, ob eine Knochenmarkkarzinose vorliege. Termin dafür wurde für nächsten Mittwoch angesetzt, wobei dann etwa 7 Tage bis zum Eingang der Untersuchungsergebnisse benötigt würden. Was haltet ihr von dem geplanten Vorgehen?

Mangels eines neuen Urologen schlug der Prof. vor, seinen Kollegen aus dem dortigen urologischen Zentrum einzubeziehen, würde aber auch mit jedem anderen Urologen, insbesondere mit Prof. Heidenreich, den er sehr schätze, zusammenarbeiten. Es solle nur bald auch aus urologischer Sicht entschieden werden, wie es weitergehe. Gegebenenfalls müsse der Therapieplan umgestellt und den künftigen Befunden angepasst werden.

Was aber kann die therapeutische Konsequenz aus urologischer Sicht bei Vorliegen einer Knochenmarkkarzinose sein? Der von uns beabsichtigten LU177 stehe er relativ aufgeschlossen gegenüber, gab aber zu bedenken, zunächst das Ergebnis der Knochenmarkuntersuchung abzuwarten. Danach könne sich eine Erschwernis, wenn nicht gar der Ausschluss der LU177 ergeben, wenn das Knochenmark infiltriert sei. Zumindest bedürfe es dann allerlei Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zur Stabilisierung der Blutwerte. Stimmt das so oder haben wir es missverstanden, was wir nicht ausschließen wollen? Kann sich dies auf alle Radio-Liganden-Therapien bezogen haben?

Auf die Schnelle gefunden habe ich den Hinweis:
  Eine Steigerung des Hämoglobinwerts ist dabei entweder durch eine Transfusion ein paar Tage vor der Therapie oder nach der Therapie möglich.
 Eine Gabe von Thrombozyten kann jederzeit auch vor der PSMA-Therapie erfolgen, da diese sehr strahlenresistent sind.
 Somit sind nach eigener Erfahrung auch Patienten mit initialen Hämoglobinwerten um 6 g/l oder mit Thrombozytenwerten von weniger als 50.000 G/l therapierbar. 
Auch *Patienten mit einer Knochenmarkkarzinose*, die per se eine schlechte Prognose darstellt,
 können so *unter regelmäßigen Blutbildkontrollen und gegebenenfalls unter Transfusionen* therapiert werden .

https://link.springer.com/article/10...72-021-00134-w 
Eine Reduktion der Tumormasse durch OPs rechtfertige aus seiner derzeitigen Sicht nicht die Nebenwirkungen zum fraglichen abzuwägenden Erfolg eines lokalen Vorgehens.
 Wegen der erheblichen Metastasen-Last im Skelett müsse weiterhin eine systemische Therapie im Mittelpunkt stehen. 
Anders sei die Situation gegebenenfalls im Fall einer noch nicht erforderlichen Schmerzlinderung zu betrachten.

Bliebe hiernach nur eine äußere Bestrahlung (sowie die abgelehnte Chemo, mit noch weitreichenderen Nebenwirkungen als die LU177)? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Radio-Liganden-Therapie bei bestehender Knochenmarkkarzinose?

Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

> Zudem werden wir Prof. Dr. Ezziddin wegen der geplanten Lu177 Behandlung und Prof. Dr. Heidenreich als Uro-Onkologen um deren Beratung bitten.


Dann plant das nicht immer sondern führt es kurzfristig durch. Die Knochenmarksuntersuchung würde ich erst machen lassen, wenn ich darüber mit diesen beiden Herren gesprochen habe. Prof. Heidenreich ist Urologe und nicht Uro-Onkologe. Bei dem Wissen von Prof. Heidenreich braucht man aber nicht zusätzlich einen Uro-Onkologen.




> Was aber kann die therapeutische Konsequenz aus urologischer Sicht bei Vorliegen einer Knochenmarkkarzinose sein?


Das frage ich mich auch. So weit ich sagen kann, befällt der Prostatakrebs den Knochen, aber nicht das Knochenmark. In weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium drückt er die Wirbel auseinander und das führt zu Lähmungen und u.U. zum Tod. Aber von einer Knochenmarksinfiltration habe ich noch nicht gelesen.

Die Knochenmarksuntersuchung würde ich zurückstellen. Die Anämie wird wohl eine Nebenwirkung der Hormontherapie, vor allem von Apalutamid, sein. Das tritt häufig auf und daher wird es sicherlich keine Knochenmarksinfiltration sein.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia, lieber Victor,

ich bin froh über das vorliegende Ergebnis. Es erklärt mir als beobachtender Internist  - ohne euer tiefes und fundiertes Spezialwissen - die Leitbefunde der Grundkrankheit

- Abnahme der Leistungsfähigkeit 
- Abnahme der Sauerstoffsättigung (Hb-Abfall)
- Zunahme der Knochendestruktion (AP-Zunahme)

Deshalb Zustimmung zu Georg - auf Andis Kommentar bin ich gespannt.




> Dann plant das nicht immer sondern führt es kurzfristig durch. Die Knochenmarksuntersuchung würde ich erst machen lassen, wenn ich darüber mit diesen beiden Herren gesprochen habe. Prof. Heidenreich ist Urologe und nicht Uro-Onkologe. Bei dem Wissen von Prof. Heidenreich braucht man aber nicht zusätzlich einen Uro-Onkologen.
> 
> Das frage ich mich auch. So weit ich sagen kann, befällt der Prostatakrebs den Knochen, aber nicht das Knochenmark. In weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium drückt er die Wirbel auseinander und das führt zu Lähmungen und u.U. zum Tod. Aber von einer Knochenmarksinfiltration habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
> 
> Die Knochenmarksuntersuchung würde ich zurückstellen. Die Anämie wird wohl eine Nebenwirkung der Hormontherapie, vor allem von Apalutamid, sein. Das tritt häufig auf und daher wird es sicherlich keine Knochenmarksinfiltration sein.


Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

> ... auf Andis Kommentar bin ich gespannt.


*Silvia,*
_'Prof. Heidenreich ist Urologe'_, wie Georg richtigerweise geschrieben hat, und ich meine bei ihm keine besondere Neigung erkennen zu können, über den Leitlinien-Tellerrand blicken zu wollen - es sei denn, es gibt was zu schnippeln. Das ist natürlich nur ein persönlicher Eindruck, der aber eigentlich typisch ist für einen Urologen. Warum soll man sich mit einem Patienten auf einen anstrengenden Forschungspfad begeben, mit viel Arbeit, viele Diskussionen, viel Verantwortung aber ohne großen Ruhm? Auch wird er den Patienten, der mit einem neu diagnostizierten metastasiertem Prostatakrebs vor ihm sitzt schwer einschätzen können. Ist der nur im _Hyperaktiv-Angst-Modus_, was oft den Blick auf die Realitäten verstellt, will er nur ein _'alternatives Kochrezept'_ oder ist er wirklich bereit den langen und beschwerlichen Weg durch die Evidenz der Wissenschaft zu gehen und selbst Verantwortung zu übernehmen? Das setzt Vertrauen voraus, was Zeit braucht, viel Zeit, die der Patient oft nicht hat. Und diesen unbekannten perfekten Arzt, den kann ich auch nicht ersetzen, auch wenn Winfried vielleicht ein stückweit diese Erwartung hat 😊  

Ich will mich aber damit nicht vom Acker schleichen, sondern Dir/Euch meine Meinung zu Eurem Fall schildern. Dabei bin ich etwas hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits ist das Ergebnis soweit gut, dass man aktuell nicht von Organmetastasen spricht. Allerdings ist eine Primärdiagnose mit bone marrow involvement selten und nicht unbedingt mit erfreulichen Verläufen assoziiert. Die historische Vorgehensweise dabei wäre eher so ein 'all-in'-Ansatz, auch mit Chemo. Dieses habt Ihr abgelehnt, und tendiert zu einer PSMA-Radioligandentherapie. Ob das gleichwertig oder der Chemo sogar überlegen ist, das ist mir nicht bekannt. Für eine konsolidierende Bestrahlung des Primärtumors ist es noch zu früh, das sehe ich auch so.

Bisher gibt es bei Euch keinen auch nur mittelfristigen Verlauf, an dem man irgendwelche Tendenzen erkennen könnte, man spekuliert also ins Blaue. Immerhin habt Ihr die Diagnostik tüchtig vorangetrieben, was sehr zu begrüßen ist! Vielleicht noch LDH ins Blut-Panel aufnehmen.

*Was wäre also therapeutisch eher Mainstream?*
Die ADT in Kombination mit einem Zweitlinienmedikament (Abiraterone, Enzalutamide, Apalutamide oder Darolutamide. Zusätzliche 6-Zyklen Docetaxel-Chemo. Bildgebung mit SBRT bruchgefährdeter- oder schmerzender Knochenläsionen.

*Was gäbe es noch experimentell, aber mit gewisser Evidenz?*
Zoledronsäure+Celecoxib, Cabazitaxel+Carboplatin Chemo, Hochdosis Östrogen, Low-Dose Dexamethasone, Radioligandentherapie mit Alpharadin oder PSMA-Lu177, PARP-Inhibitors + Abi/Pred

*Und rein experimentell?*
Cabozantinib, ADT+Dasatinib, sofortige SBRT des Primärtumors und/oder einzelner resistenter/progressiver Metastasen

*Ergänzend?*
Vitamin-D3 ist schon mal wichtig [25(OH)D]. 30-50ng/ml wären anzustreben. 10.000IE erhöhen den Wert etwa um 10ng/ml. Etwas (gereinigtes) Fischöl mit hohem EPA/DHA Gehalt könnte helfen.
Bewegung, BMI, Cholesterin, usw.

Alternativ habe ich weggelassen, ist nicht mein Fachgebiet.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Gläubige hätten nach den beängstigenden Angaben und uneindeutigen Deutungsversuchen von Radiologe1, die einen versehentlichen Patientenvertausch gemäß den unmittelbaren gleichlautenden Gesprächen am Gerät ausschließen, Monate später den rechten Weg einer überragenden ärztlichen Kunst der Befreiung von (vorgeblichen) Metastasen oder gar eine Spontanheilung mit Urologe1 der involvierten Klinik feiern können.


Silvia, in der Zwischenzeit ist der PSA um einen Faktor 10 gesunkenen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es einen linearen Zusammenhang zum Tumorvolumen gibt, würde aber so nicht ausschließen wollen, dass beide Radiologen die vorliegende Bildgebung korrekt ausgewertet haben.

Grundsätzlich ist doch bei Euch die Entwicklung erfreulich. Die Metastasen sprechen auf die Therapie an.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Gemäß zahlreichen Studien führte die Durchführung eines PSMA‐PET/CT nach MRT und CT regelmäßig zu einem Upstaging. Insgesamt wurden mittels PET signifikant mehr Läsionen entdeckt und auch das mediane Tumorvolumen war signifikant größer als im MRT. Manchmal kam es auch nur zu einer leicht gehobenen Bestätigung der Vorergebnisse. Von einem Downstaging im oben beschriebenen Umfang konnte ich noch nirgends etwas lesen. ....


Hallo Silvia,
ein PSMA-PET-CT kann Up- aber auch Downstaging nach konventioneller Bildgebung zeigen.
  Mit den Ergebnissen konventioneller Bildgebung nach Vergleich mit  PSMA-PET/CT beschäftigt sich diese retrospektive Studie.

_Clinical impact of PSMA PET/CT in primary prostate cancer compared to conventional nodal and distant staging: a retrospective single center study_
https://bmccancer.biomedcentral.com/...0-07192-7#Tab5
_
Results_
_Sixty-four men with intermediate and high-risk PCa were evaluated. With additional information of PET/CT, N status was upstaged in 23%, and downstaged in 9%. M status was upstaged in 13%, and downstaged in 23%....._

s.a. Tab. 4:
https://bmccancer.biomedcentral.com/...192-7/tables/4

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

dieses Upgrading ist etwas umstritten. Die Tumorsituation ist ja die gleiche, nur untersucht man sie genauer mit einem PSMA PET/CT als mit CT/Knochenszintigramm. Alle vorliegenden Studien haben CT/Knochenszinitgramm eingesetzt und auf diesen Studien basieren die Therapieempfehlungen für die Ärzte. Es daher nicht ganz richtig, einen auf der Basis von CT/Knochenszinitramm nicht metastasierten Patienten nach einem PSMA PET/CT als metastasiert zu behandeln. Zum Beispiel stellte die STAMPEDE Studie fest, dass bei bis zu drei Knochenmetastasen, ermittelt mit einem Knochenszintigramm, eine Bestrahlung der Prostata das Gesamtüberleben verlängert. Wenn man diese Patienten mit einem PSMA PET/CT untersucht, so haben sie viel mehr Knochenmetastasen und noch einige Lymphknotenmetastasen. Es sind aber die gleichen Patienten, die einen Vorteil für eine Bestrahlung der Prostata gezeigt haben. https://www.esmo.org/newsroom/press-...therapy-parker

Die meisten Ärzte machen da aber leider keinen Unterschied. Wenn man mit einem PSMA PET/CT mit sechs Knochenmetastasen und zahlreichen Lymphknotenmetastasen zum Strahlentherapeuten geht, um seine Prostata bestrahlen zu lassen, so wird man in aller Regel abgelehnt. Da hilft auch nicht der Hinweis, im Knochenszintigramm seien nur drei Knochenmetastasen zu sehen gewesen. 

Nachdem ich das nun dargestellt habe, hier ein Nomogramm für die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Tumor durch ein PSMA PET/CT ein "Upstaging" erfährt. https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...002/pros.24358

Georg

Hier eine Folie von Briganti auf der APCCC2022. Bei 98% der Patienten, die mit CT/Knochenszintigramm als nicht-metastasiert beurteilt wurden, stellte man mit einem PSMA PET/CT Metastasen fest. Er meint, man solle sie unverändert wie bisher behandeln.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Georg, Winfried, Andi, Karl und Franz,

habt herzlichen Dank für euere Hilfen, die ihr immer wieder erarbeitet und auch rechts und links von der Problematik betrachtet. Da kommt sehr viel an Wissen und Erkenntnissen zusammen, welches uns und anderen weiterhilft. So auch zum Up- und Downstaging nach konventioneller Bildgebung.

Die von Georg in diesem Zusammenhang angesprochene Problematik verschiedener Behandlungsoptionen bei Sichtbarwerden einer bestimmten Anzahl von Metastasen ist grundlegender Art und auch von uns in Frage gestellt, zumal die beste Bildgebung nie ausschließen kann, dass bei den zur Behandlung eingeschlossenen oligometastasierten Patienten nicht auch schon die Metastasen Nummern 6 oder 7 heranwachsen, die bei anderen Patienten längst zum Stempel polymetastasiert und Ausschluss der Behandlung führen. Eine willkürliche und unbefriedigende Situation, die nicht beschränkt ist auf ein Upstaging nach PSMA/PET-CT und letztlich von der Entscheidung des angefragten Arztes und dessen Behandlungsbereitschaft abhängen wird. Heute glauben wir, je jünger der Arzt, je mehr er im Aufstieg noch zu verlieren glaubt zu haben, je unsicherer seine Position ist,
 je mehr er Angst vor einer juristischen Inanspruchnahme hat, desto geringer die Chancen auf einen Arzt zu treffen, der sich zum Abweichen von den Leitlinien mit personalisierten Heilversuchen abseits der Wege eines Zählens bis 5 Metastasen bereitfindet.

Und ja, Georg, einfacher wäre es, mit Augen zu und durch sich schon jetzt in die Hände eines kompetenten Behandlers zu begeben, dort die Verantwortung abzugeben und zu schauen, was geschieht. Dann könnten wir retrospektiv beurteilen, ob dies richtig oder falsch gewesen sei. Nur, allzu viele Fehlversuche solcher Art gibt es für Victor nicht. Wir sind nicht in der komfortablen Lage eines harmlosen Haustierkrebses (sofern es einen solchen auf lange Sicht überhaupt geben sollte).

Georg, gerne habe ich mich daher an deinen frühen Rat erinnert, dass wir nach Einleitung der Hormontherapie bei fallendem PSA Zeit haben und nichts übereilt entscheiden, sondern zunächst hinreichend die Diagnosemöglichkeiten nutzen sollten, um möglichst viele Informationen von den jeweiligen Experten zu erhalten. Bei den zahlreichen Problemen meines Mannes keine leichte Aufgabe.

Nach Beseitigung der Herz-/Nierenproblematik bleibt neben den genetischen Untersuchungen und Klärung der Lungensituation bislang offen auch die Abklärung der Ursachen der Anämie, einem internistischen Problem,
 zu dessen Lösung Winfried einen Haemato-Onkologen geeignet sieht. Eben ein solcher onkologische Hämatologe ist nun als Facharzt tätig und empfiehlt nach Einsicht in die Laborbefunde wie Sichtung des PSMA/Pet-CTs
 die Knochenmarkbiopsie, um zu klären, ob die Grundlagen der Produktion der Blutkörperchen noch funktioniert oder etwa aufgrund des Einwachsens der Knochentastasen gestört ist. Damit könnte das derzeit größte Problem meines Mannes -seine bleierne Müdigkeit, Atembeschwerden und Leistungseinbußen- vielleicht noch parallel beziehungsweise spezifisch zu einer primären PCa-Therapie angegangen werden. Die wichtigste Selbsthilfemaßnahme besteht meines Erachtens derzeit darin, auch Informationen über die in Rede stehende Knochenmarkkarzinose und ihren Verlauf einzuholen.

Gerne würden wir an deine Vermutung zur medikamentösen Ursache der Anämie glauben, lieber Georg. Ausschließen lässt sich diese sicher nicht. Indessen konnte ich bei den zahlreichen Nebenwirkungen zu Apalutamid
 die Blutwerte betreffend lediglich finden, hier nicht problematischen Dinge wie:
           Cholesterin-Überschuss im Blut
           Überschuss an Triglyceriden im Blut.
Als Ursache für die zunehmende Anämie steht Apalutamid nicht in Verdacht. Wäre dies gleichwohl der Fall, würde das Problem damit auch nicht beseitigt.

Und ja, Herr Prof. Dr. med. Dr. h.c. Axel Heidenreich ist von Hause aus Urologe und tätig als leitender Klinikdirektor des Uro-Onkologischen Zentrums der Universität zu Köln. Seine überragende Fachkompetenz steht wie diejenige von Prof. Dr. Ezziddin zur PRLT außer Frage, wird aber doch nicht geschmälert, wenn ein größeres Detail-Problem der inneren Medizin zusätzlich auch aus dieser Fachsicht beleuchtet wird, damit bei einer Beratung mit den dann vorliegenden Ergebnissen gar weitere Möglichkeiten in den Blick genommen und besprochen werden können.

Ich musste lernen, dass im Zuge der weitgehenden Spezialisierungen ein Arzt mit hinreichendem Wissen aus mehreren unterschiedlichen Fachbereichen oder auch nur der Bereitschaft, sich damit zu beschäftigen, wie dies z.B. Andi für uns vorbildhaft macht, Teil meiner Wunschvorstellungen bleiben wird. Richtig dürfte die Einschätzung Andis sein, wonach beispielweise auch ein überragender Urologe wie Prof. Dr. Heidenreich vorrangig seine chirurgische Technik zur Anwendung bringen möchte. Die Gelegenheit, uns gegebenenfalls für andere Ansätze bei ihm oder einem anderen Urologen zu qualifizieren, scheint ehr begrenzt, wenn wir nur hypothetische, studiengestützte Überlegungen ohne konkrete Diagnoseergebnisse vorweisen können. Die stundenlangen Diskussionen mit Uro1 gemessen an dem geringen Erfolg vorwiegend von Versprechen in die Zukunft war ernüchternd. Stattdessen lagen hiernach auch nur zur leitliniengerechten Diagnostik mehr Steine als Lösungen im Weg.

 Umso wichtiger scheint mir insbesondere bei den Knochenmetastasen nun zumindest eine interdisziplinäre Zusammenarbeit, um ein der Gesamtprognose angepasstes, individuelles Therapiekonzept zu erstellen, wie dies schon seit langem von Fachleuten auch bei der Behandlung von Wirbelsäulenmetastasen gefordert wird.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/80...ulenmetastasenhttps://www.sarcoma.surgery/pdf/smf-01562.pdf

  Es gibt nur wenige Therapieansätze, die bei einem leichten Befall des Knochenmarks zu einer Linderung der Beschwerden führen.
 Werden diese schnellstmöglich eingesetzt und zeigen Sie innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit eine entsprechende Wirkung, besteht eine Aussicht auf eine spätere Heilung .

https://medlexi.de/Knochenmarkkarzinose 
In der Sache dürften die Ergebnisse der Knochenmarkbiopsie also zum einen vielleicht zusätzliche neue Behandlungsansätze bieten, zum anderen die Voraussetzungen zu einer Radioligandentherapie und/oder Chemo erst eröffnen. Nahezu alle Anbieter der Radioligandentherapie weisen darauf hin, dass es Fälle der Kontraindikation bei schlechtem Blutbild des Patienten gibt, die gegebenenfalls zuvor zu beseitigen seien, was nicht minder für eine Chemo gelten dürfte. Als Ausschlusskriterium schon für die normale Lu177 wird ausdrücklich auch die Anämie je nach Ausmaß benannt.

Anders als von dir, Georg, vermutet ist die Knochenmarksinfiltration bei den Knochenmetastasen auch leider keine Seltenheit, zumal bei einer weitgehenden Ausbreitung der Metastasen ins Skelett. Sie zeigen sich immerhin schon bei bis zu zehn Prozent aller Patienten, die unter Knochenmetastasen (auch einzelnen) leiden. Störungen im Knochenmark (Knochenmarkkarzinose) entstehen, wenn Krebszellen das Knochenmark befallen haben und infolgedessen die Blutbildung im Knochenmark gestört ist. Dies geschieht, weil die Tumorzellen imstande sind, die Substantia spongiosa (Schwammknochen oder Bälkchenknochen) des Knochens zu durchdringen.
 Das Eindringen der Krebszellen führt dazu, dass sich die Anzahl der blutbildenden Zellen vermindert oder sie sogar überhaupt nicht mehr gebildet werden. Dann fehlen die roten Blutkörperchen (Erythrozyten) im Blut und es entwickelt sich eine Blutarmut (Anämie). Der Organismus wird zunehmend schlechter mit Sauerstoff versorgt und Betroffene erleben Müdigkeit, Schwindel und Atemnot. Seltener mangelt es dann zudem noch
 -wie bei Victor derzeit- an den Blutplättchen (Thrombozyten), was zusätzlich zu einer verminderten Blutgerinnung führen kann.

Zumindest erforderlich scheint es, dass auch von den Fachärzten die Entwicklung der Blutwerte in den Blick genommen wird. Leider ist dies bislang ein frommer Wunsch geblieben und mit dem Hinweis auf eine
 -jedenfalls dem Einzelfall nicht gerecht werdende- Normalität bei PCa und dessen Behandlung abgetan worden. Selbst zur allgemein wichtigen Feststellung der Vitamin D-Versorgung insbesondere bei Knochenmetastasen scheint bei einigen Urologen und Radiologen noch kein ausreichendes Problembewusstsein vorhanden.

In diesem Zusammenhang lieber Winfried die Frage an dich: Neben den Erythrozyten sind die Thrombozyten nun auf 137 abgefallen (unterer Referenzwert ist 166 10^3/µL). Als leichtes Mittel der Blutverdünnung ist bei Victor das tägliche ASS seit Jahren im Einsatz. Dies hielt der Prof. zur Knochenmarkbiopsie nicht für absetzungsbedürftig, was ich mit keine erhöhte Blutungsgefahr durch das ASS bei der Knochenmarksbiopsie übersetzen möchte. Ich frage mich indessen, ob das ASS nun nicht mit Blick auf die auch fallenden Thrombozyten abgesetzt werden sollte. Als der Kardiologe die Medikamente überprüfte und das ASS beließ, lagen die Thrombozyten noch wunderbar im Referenzbereich. Und nein, keine Sorge Winfried, ohne kardiologisches OK werden wir das ASS nicht auf eigene Faust absetzen. Die nachfolgende Warnung wegen eines möglichen drastischen Anstiegs des Herzinfarkt-Risikos infolge eines prothrombotischen Rebounds bei Absetzen des ASS haben wir verinnerlicht.

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....fach-absetzen/

Nur brauchen wir nicht beim Kardiologen nachfragen, wenn du (noch) keine Bedenken wegen einer verminderten Blutgerinnung siehst. Sichtbare Symptome wie Nasen- und/oder Zahnfleischbluten liegen jedenfalls keine vor. Allerdings verwendet Victor seit einem Monat ein Ginseng/Ginko Präparat, welches vielleicht die Blutgerinnung zusätzlich herabsetzen könnte.

Das dürfte indessen das vergleichsweise (noch) geringste Problem sein, wenn wir auch nur in die Nähe von Hartmuts munterer Prophezeiung von noch mindestens 10 Jahren Lebenszeit auch nach den Ergebnissen des PSMA-/Pet-CTs gelangen wollen.

Andi, ganz besonderen Dank für alle deine weiteren Vorschläge. Ein guter Hinweis hinsichtlich der Laborwerte scheint mir, künftig auch das LDH mit in die regelmäßig zu kontrollierenden Werte aufzunehmen, um einen Hinweis auf geschädigte Zellen zu erhalten. Damit haben wir dann einen weiteren Indikator mit Blick auf die Anämie (sofern Erythrozyten überhaupt noch ausreichend heranreifen), Vitaminmangel (gegebenenfalls B12
 und Folsäure) wie PCa. Zum LDH liegen uns bislang einige Einzelwerte verschiedener Labore vor, die zumindest eine nicht unerwartete Tendenz als mäßig erhöht erkennen lassen.

LDH (<225)     am 14.3.          208am 24.3.          306am 26.4.          251am    6.5.          251 
Neben dem hochdosierten Vitamin D/K2 haben wir auch schon Präparate wie Omega3 (Fischöl), Folsäure und Vitamin 12 bereitliegen, die allerdings zur Vermeidung von Wert-Verfälschungen erst nach Abschluss der anlaufenden Untersuchungen der Anämie-Ursachen zur Einnahme gelangen sollen.

In eine Tabelle gebracht stehen zur systemischen Behandlung zur Auswahl:

*Therapieansatz*
*Substanzen*
*Biomarker*
*getroffene*
*Auswahl*






Androgendeprivation
LH-RH-Analoga

Trenantone

Hemmung der Testosteronproduktion
Abirateron



Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten (der 2. Generation)
Apalutamid, Enzalutamid, Darolutamid

Apalutamid in voller Dosierung

Chemotherapie
Docetaxel,
Cabazitaxel,
Carboplatin



PARP-Inhibition
Olaparib, Rucaparib,
Talazoparib, Niraparib
BRCA1/BRAC2-
Mutationen
(somatisch oder Keimbahn)
Gentest steht aus

Immuncheckpoint-Inhibition
Pembrolizumab,
Ipilimumab,
Nivolumab
defiziente DNA-Mismatch-Reparatur (dMMR)
Mikrosatelitten-instabilität (MSI)
Gentest steht aus

Peptid-Radio-Liganden-Therapie (PRLT)
Lutetium-177,
Actinium-225

anvisiert




Gemäß den zusätzlichen Komplikationen/Besonderheiten sind zur Vorbereitung/Parallelbehandlung erforderlich

Vorsorge
Herzerkrankungen
Medikamente zur Behebung der Herzinsuffizienz

Abklärung ist erfolgt mit verbleibender reduzierter Medikation

Vorsorge
Nierenwerte
Vermeiden von weiteren Belastungen, Giftstoffen
gegebenenfalls Dialyse
Laborwerte Nieren
Herz-Medikamenten-Reduktion mit Erfolg der verbesserten Nierenwerte

Vorsorge
Brustwachstum
unter ADT
3-4 Bestrahlungen
oder Tamoxifen oder
Toremifen
(Polen und Finnland)

4 Bestrahlungen sind
durchgeführt

Vorsorge
Knochendichtemessung
CT Osteodensitometrie
Ausgangswerte zum Vergleich unter ADT und/oder bei
Knochenmetastasen
durchgeführt,
ohne negative Befunde

Behandlung
Knochenmarkkarzinose
Denosumab
Bisphosphonate
z.B. Zoledronsäure iVm
Celecoxib
Anämie
Blutbildung gestört
Laborwerte
Diagnose:
Knochenmarkbiopsie
steht an

Behandlung von NETs
z.B. mit
Somatostatin-Analoga
Hinweise auf Vielzahl neuroendokriner Zellen
z.B. Erhöhung des
Chromogranin-A-Wertes insbesondere bei niedrigem PSA
Beobachten des
 CgA-Wertes

Lungenfibrose
Kortikosteroide, Immunsuppressiva, Nintedanib oder Pirfenidon
Atemnot, Reizhusten
Auffälligkeiten in der Bildgebung (CT)
Termin beim Pneumologen steht an

Lungenemphysem
wie bei Asthma und COPD


Alpha-1-Antitrypsin
Atemnot, Reizhusten
Auffälligkeiten in der Bildgebung (CT)
und 
Alpha-1-Protease-Inhibitor-Mangel
Termin beim Pneumologen steht an


DNA-Untersuchung




Außerhalb der systemischen Behandlung stellt sich die Frage einer lokalen Behandlung des Primärtumors sowie der Knochen- und Lymphknotenmetastasen

Operationen
radikale Prostatektomie,
Entfernung von Metastasen

Beratung geplant


radikale oder subkapsuläre Orchiektomie
als Alternative zur chemischen Kastration


Bestrahlungen
innere z.B. Brachy oder 

äußere z.B. mittels
intensitätsmodulierter Strahlentherapie (IMRT),
volumetrischer Bogenbestrahlung (RapidArc) oder
stereotaktischer Strahlentherapie (SBRT)

gegebenenfalls mit einem
TrueBeam Bestrahlungsgerät

Stellungnahme der Strahlenärztin zum Ergebnis des PSMA/PET-CT steht an

andere Therapien
z.B. HIFU-Therapie






Nun gilt es, all diese Möglichkeiten zur individuellen Behandlung in eine möglichst effektive Reihenfolge zu bringen, bestenfalls dann, wenn alle notwendigen Informationen vorliegen. Denn es besteht nicht nur die Regel
 OP vor Bestrahlung. Von Fachmedizinern wird etwa auch eine Immuncheckpoint-Inhibition schon vor einer Chemotherapie eingesetzt. Derzeit knüpft die Immuncheckpoint-Inhibition allerdings (noch) an den Zeitpunkt der bereits eingetretenen Hormonresistenz. So weit sind wir im Fall meines Mannes noch nicht. Es verbleibt für uns damit gegebenenfalls diese Option, wenn es unter Einsatz der ADT zur Hormonresistenz kommen sollte.
 Bis dahin sollte das Ergebnis notwendiger genetischer Untersuchungen vorliegen.

Sehen wir von den nicht in Zusammenhang mit der Therapie gesehenen Anämie-Beschwerden ab, wird die leitliniengerechte 1. Mainstreambehandlung mit Trenantone und Apalutamid einschließlich so ziemlich aller aufgetretenen üblichen Nebenwirkungen komplikationslos ertragen. Für einige NW haben wir Linderungen gefunden. Eine Ausnahme sind die gelegentlichen heftigen Hodenschmerzen, von denen hier im Forum bislang niemand berichtete und wir auch keine Linderungsmöglichkeiten fanden.

Ja, Karl, das Anschlagen der Hormontherapie ist bis hierhin erfreulich. Wie lange die Sensitivität anhält, weiß niemand. Die hohe Motivation und Bereitschaft Victors, schon jetzt mehr zu ertragen, als später kaum noch von dann eingeleiteten Behandlungen zu profitieren, ist groß. Davon ausgehend stellt sich die Frage der Reihenfolge und die nach möglichen Kombinationen der weiteren Therapieansätze einschließlich der späteren Frage von OPs und/oder Bestrahlungen.

Leitliniengemäß besteht schon jetzt die Kombi ADT + Abi (mit Prednisone) + Chemo. Derzeit von uns geplant (vor dem Ergebnis der Knochenmarkbiopsie) ist dazu die Abwandlung:

ADT + Apa (statt Abi) und + PRLT (statt Docetaxel-Chemo), also:

ADT + Apa als Grundversorgung bis zur Resistenz beihalten + PRLT, wenn die Blutwerte es zulassen und das Ergebnis der Knochenmarkuntersuchung nicht anderes nahelegt.

Wie und wann, in welcher Reihenfolge dann noch andere Bausteine zu integrieren sein könnten, ist weiter fraglich.

Anhören wollen wir uns am Montag die Stellungnahme der Strahlenärztin zum Ergebnis des PSMA-PET-CT. Erwartungsgemäß wird sie entsprechend der Leitlinien nur Angebote zur Behandlung einzelner Tumore des Skeletts im Rahmen einer Schmerzbehandlung beziehungsweise zur Abwendung von Brüchen unterbreiten.

Gegebenenfalls wird der Pneumologe die genetische Untersuchung wegen eines Alpha-1-Protease-Inhibitor-Mangels veranlassen. Auch der onkologische Hämatologe könnte sich zur Einholung der genetischen Informationen bereitfinden. Erfordern die Ergebnisse dann keine weiteren fachärztlichen Beurteilungen, ist mit Vorliegen der Gesamtdiagnosen unseres Erachtens der richtige Zeitpunkt, die schon vorbereiteten Anfragen an die Profs.
 Dr. Heidenreich und Dr. Ezziddin herauszuschicken. Dies dürfte bei Betroffenen ohne diverse zusätzliche Komplikationen und Besonderheiten -auch hinsichtlich der ärztlichen Beratung und fehlenden Mitwirkungsbereitschaft- regelmäßig schneller gehen. Wäre es nach den Empfehlungen von Uro 1 gegangen, würden wir frühestens im Sommer mit den ersten Untersuchungen beginnen und hätten auch erst dann ein PSMA/PET-CT gemacht.
 Nun sind wir -derzeit ohne behandelnden Urologen- immerhin schon um Einiges weitergekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> .....Gerne würden wir an deine Vermutung zur medikamentösen Ursache der Anämie glauben, lieber Georg. Ausschließen lässt sich diese sicher nicht. Indessen konnte ich bei den zahlreichen Nebenwirkungen zu Apalutamid
>  die Blutwerte betreffend lediglich finden, hier nicht problematischen Dinge wie:
>            Cholesterin-Überschuss im Blut
>            Überschuss an Triglyceriden im Blut.
> Als Ursache für die zunehmende Anämie steht Apalutamid nicht in Verdacht. Wäre dies gleichwohl der Fall, würde das Problem damit auch nicht beseitigt...


Hallo Silvia,
es ist wichtig zu versuchen die Ursache derAnämie abzuklären, Apalutamid sollte dabei aber nicht ausgeklammert werden.

Ergänzend eine Anmerkung zu Apalutamid/Anämie:
Anämie als unerwünschtes Ereignis wird in der Nutzungsbewertung  zu Apalutamid von 2020 erwähnt.
 In der Tab. 23 häufige unerwünschte Ereignisse wird Anämie wird  bei 9,8 % der Patienten mit Apalutamid/ADT  vs 4,3 %  bei der Placebogruppe aufgelistet.

https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/92-975...amid_D-538.pdf
  ----------------------------------------

Anämie wird leider auch bei einigen anderen systemischen Behandlungen als unerwünschtes Ereignis aufgelistet. 
Anämie als Folge einer systemischen Behandlung trifft nicht jeden, aber sie kann auftreten. Wenn der Hb-Wert bei einem fitten Patienten während der Behandlung absinkt sollte das, wenn die Behandlung nicht zu lange dauert kein großes Problem sein.  

z. B. Chemo
Mein Hb-Wert vor Docetaxel lag bei über 15 g/dl und sank im Laufe der Chemo auf 12 g/dl ab. Laut Arzt unbedenklich, aber wenn ein Patient mit niedrigem Hb-wert startet ....

Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Silvia, Ich lese da "Lungenemphysem" und "-fibrose". Hat dein Mann viele Jahre geraucht?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

letztlich bleibt der Patient für seine Behandlung verantwortlich. Obwohl weitaus die meisten Patienten das tun was der Arzt sagt und damit die Verantwortung beim Arzt in ihrer Nähe abgeben.

In der Rubrik Information für Ärzte https://www.drugs.com/sfx/apalutamide-side-effects.html wird Anemia als sehr häufige Nebenwirkung erwähnt. Very common (10% or more): Anemia (70%),

Auch die ADT mit LH-RH-Analoga kann eine milde Anämie verursachen. In dieser Studie wird das bei 13% der Patienten erwähnt. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1477613/ Weiter wird ausgeführt, der Prozentsatz würde steigen, wenn weitere Medikamente gleichzeitig eingesetzt würden. Auch in dieser Studie wird das beschrieben: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3735076/

Die Anwendung der Leitlinien ist in der Regel eine gute Therapie. Ich selbst suche mir das raus, was mir passt, es werden ja viele Alternativen dargestellt. Manchmal mache ich auf Grund von neueren Studien eine Therapie, die es eben noch nicht in die Leitlinie geschafft hat. Natürlich vermeidet der Arzt Haftungsprobleme, wenn er leitliniengerecht behandelt. Aber Prof. Heidenreich empfiehlt auch neuere Therapien und bietet dem Patienten an, an diesen Studien teilzunehmen.

Eine Bestrahlung der Brust hilft, ist aber keine sichere Vermeidung von Brustwachstum. Siehe dazu den Ersten Rat.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> In diesem Zusammenhang lieber Winfried die Frage an dich: Neben den Erythrozyten sind die Thrombozyten nun auf 137 abgefallen (unterer Referenzwert ist 166 10^3/µL). Als leichtes Mittel der Blutverdünnung ist bei Victor das tägliche ASS seit Jahren im Einsatz. Dies hielt der Prof. zur Knochenmarkbiopsie nicht für absetzungsbedürftig, was ich mit keine erhöhte Blutungsgefahr durch das ASS bei der Knochenmarksbiopsie übersetzen möchte. Ich frage mich indessen, ob das ASS nun nicht mit Blick auf die auch fallenden Thrombozyten abgesetzt werden sollte. Als der Kardiologe die Medikamente überprüfte und das ASS beließ, lagen die Thrombozyten noch wunderbar im Referenzbereich. Und nein, keine Sorge Winfried, ohne kardiologisches OK werden wir das ASS nicht auf eigene Faust absetzen. Die nachfolgende Warnung wegen eines möglichen drastischen Anstiegs des Herzinfarkt-Risikos infolge eines prothrombotischen Rebounds bei Absetzen des ASS haben wir verinnerlicht.


- zur Frage der Anämie unter Acetylsalicylsäure

hier




> *Fazit: Eine große bevölkerungsbasierte Kohortenstudie zeigt, dass unter Dauereinnahme niedrig dosierter ASS ein wesentlich höheres gastrointestinales und intrakranielles Blutungsrisiko bestehen dürfte, als Daten aus randomisierten Studien ergeben haben. Damit wird die derzeitige Einschätzung der Europäischen Gesellschaft für Kardiologie gestützt, dass das Risiko-Nutzen-Verhältnis gegen ASS in der Primärprävention kardiovaskulärer Ereignisse spricht. Ob Subgruppen ein günstigeres Nutzen-Risiko-Verhältnis haben, ist nicht klar. So hatten Diabetiker in dieser Studie per se ein erhöhtes Blutungsrisiko, das unter niedrig dosierter ASS nur sehr geringfügig weiter anstieg. Dagegen ist niedrig dosierte ASS ein Grundpfeiler der sekundären Prävention**.*


hier




> Nicht wenige Patienten, die nach einem Schlaganfall oder Herzinfarkt auf eine Dauermedikation mit 100 mg Acetylsalicylsäure (ASS) eingestellt werden, entwickeln eine akute gastrointestinale Blutung, die zur Absetzung von ASS führt. Dies ist nicht ungefährlich, wie chinesische Autoren auf der Digestive Disease Week 2006 in Los Angeles berichteten.


Zur Klärung ist sicherlich eine endoskopische Untersuchung - Gastroskopie/Koloskopie - zu überlegen.


Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Interessierte und Helfer,

vielen Dank Franz für den Link zu den umfassenden Nebenwirkungen von Apalutamid. Dieser gibt uns über die Beobachtung des Auftretens der allgemeinen Anämie hinaus weitergehende Hinweise insbesondere mit Blick auf die bei Victor reduzierten Erythrozyten und Thrombozyten.

Hiernach scheint die Ursache des Apalutamids für die Anämie nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen, aber nochmals wesentlich geringer als schon für die allgemein beobachteten anämischen Befunde, die z.B. auch die Fälle der häufiger durch Eisenmangel verursachten Anämie beinhalten, welches bei Victor ausweislich der guten Eisenwerte keine Rolle spielt.

Nach Angaben von Uro 1 steht Victor kurz vor dem Einsatz von Bluttransfusionen, welche aber nur die Symptome abmildern können und nicht unproblematisch erscheinen. Da sollte nun besser der Hintergrund der Anämie erhellt und möglichst auch zielgerichtet behandelt werden, ansonsten werden wir nicht nur absehbare Probleme mit einer etwaigen Chemo, sondern auch der bevorzugten Radioligandentherapie haben. Wie du andeutest, Franz, wird eine blutwertbelastende Therapie vermutlich kaum mit einem Hb-Wert von 10 gestartet werden.

Und ja, Martin die Lungenprobleme sind mit dem Rauchen über Jahre vermutlich (auch) hausgemacht.

Georg vielen Dank auch dir für die weiterführenden Links. Danach bleibt eine Addition der geringen Gefahren durch Trenantone in Verbindung mit Apalutamid. Hiernach werden wir den onkologischen Hämatologen fragen, sofern er andere Ursachen nicht positiv feststellen kann. Vielleicht bringt dann ein Wechsel von Apalutamid auf Darolutamid, sobald dessen Zulassung erwartungsgemäß alsbald auf Metastasierte erweitert wurde, 
eine Verbesserung.

Danke auch dir Winfried für deine im Ergebnis nicht so erfreuliche Aufklärung. Aber wir wollen natürlich nicht den Boten köpfen. Mit der Einbeziehung eines Gastroenterologen nähme der Ärztemarathon eine weitere Runde, die dann erforderlich wird, wenn neben den Erythrozyten auch die Thrombozyten noch weiter absinken. Ohne Einbeziehung des Kardiologen werden wir jedenfalls keine abändernde Entscheidung zum ASS treffen.
 Ein weiterer Termin zunächst mit dem Kardiologen wurde bereits vereinbart.

Nun kommen wir von der Strahlenärztin zurück, welche der Gefahr einer geköpften Botin schon näherkam, als sie uns den Kurzbericht zum PSMA/PET-CT anhand der Bilder -entgegen des vermeintlich guten PSA-Verlaufes, der sie angesichts der Bildgebung überhaupt nicht interessierte- wie folgt erläuterte:
Es brauche über eine lokale Behandlung des Primärtumors nicht nachgedacht werden, weil eine weit fortgeschrittene Metastasierung ins Skelett vorliege. Im Thorax könne sie keinen Knochen benennen, der nicht bereits von osteoplastischen Metastasen befallen sei. In der Regel lasse die Bildgebung einzelne sichtbare Metastasen erkennen. Hier sei es umgekehrt. Einfacher sei es, nach Bereichen zu suchen, die nicht von Metastasen infiltriert seien. Es würde sie bei diesem Befund sehr wundern, wenn eine Infiltration der Tumore ins Knochenmark nicht stattgefunden habe. Das Abfallen der Blutwerte entspreche dem Fortschreiten, welches die Bildgebung offenbare. Zudem seien Metastasen auch schon im Schulterbereich wie den Oberschenkelknochen zu erkennen.
 Den betroffenen Gesichtsausdruck Victors quittierte sie im Gesprächsverlauf -ohne entsprechende Frage- mit der wenig emphatischen Bemerkung: Übermorgen werden Sie noch nicht sterben. Sie könne und wolle aber schmerzlindernd tätig werden und dazu derzeit in kleinen Bereichen, die sie im Lenden-Beckenbereich verortet, welche sie für die in den letzten 3 Tagen beim Gehen und Stehen zugenommenen Schmerzen Victors in der Leiste verantwortlich hält, mit einer Bestrahlung angehen, um für baldige Linderung zu sorgen. Dazu müssten vorbereitend MRTs des Beckenbereichs wie der Wirbelsäule gefertigt werden.
 Gebraucht werde nun allerdings schon zur nächsten Tumorboard-Besprechung neben dem Uro-Onkologen (zur Anämie-Problematik) und ihre Sicht als Strahlenärztin ein mitwirkender Urologe, der nach unserem Verlassen-Sein einstweilen aus dem Haus stammen möge und mit dem für morgen ein erster Besprechungstermin vereinbart wurde. Wesentlich sei jetzt, in den Grenzen der schlechten Blutwerte, neben ihrer Schmerzbehandlung alsbald auch das weitere systemische Vorgehen festzulegen und zu entscheiden, ob und welche systemischen Therapien und welche einzelnen Produkte dazu effektiv einzusetzen seien. Knochentumore und ihre onkologischen Behandlungen könnten tiefgreifende Auswirkungen auf die Knochengesundheit haben. Alle Ärzte im Team, müssten sich sowohl der interdisziplinären Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zur Verringerung der Skelettmorbidität als auch der Strategien bewusst sein, die erforderlich seien, um die durch die Krebsbehandlung verursachte Schädigung des normalen Skeletts zu minimieren.
 Das Ziel der Behandlung sei es, das Fortschreiten der (ossären) Zerstörung zu verhindern und eine Verbesserung der klinischen Symptome zu erreichen. Die Behandlung von Knochenmetastasen setzte ein Zusammenspiel verschiedener Disziplinen voraus, um alle vorhandenen Therapieoptionen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einsetzen zu können. Der überragenden Kompetenz eines chirurgisch tätigen Urologen bedürfe es derzeit nicht. Sie vermute -vorbehaltlich der (onko-)urologischen Sicht- zudem vorab, dass mit den derzeitigen Blutwerten eine Chemo wie auch eine Radioligandentherapie (noch) ausscheide. 
Demzufolge habe ich nun die Anfrage zur Beratung wegen einer Radioligandentherapie an Prof. Dr. Ezzedin unter Beifügung der Laborwerte, Berichte und Medikamentenlisten mit der Möglichkeit zur Übermittlung auch der bisherigen Bildgebungs-CDs ohne Hervorhebung bestehender Probleme herausgeschickt. Mir scheint, es ist klüger, zumindest die Chance auf ein persönliches Gespräch zu bekommen. Vielleicht haben wir bis dahin auch eine Möglichkeit zur Verbesserung der Blutwerte erhalten.

Sobald uns dann -nach den Ergebnissen der Knochenbiopsie und möglichen Lösungsansätzen unter Einschluss der gesamten Anämieproblematik- die Empfehlung des neuen Tumorboards vorliegt, werden wir
 Prof. Dr. Heidenreich um dessen fachärztliche Stellungnahme bitten, selbst wenn es derzeit nichts zu Schibbeln gibt.

Heute haben wir schon festgestellt, dass uns das -nun zertifizierte- Zentrum mit keinen Entscheidungen überrascht, die außerhalb der Leitlinien und der im Zentrum vorhandenen Möglichkeiten liegen.
 So wurde heute selbst von der Strahlenärztin vor Empfehlung zur Radioligandentherapie der Versuch einer Chemo für erforderlich gehalten und die genetischen Feststellungen für aus ihrer Sicht
 nicht im Vordergrund stehend bewertet. Sollte zu Letzterem auch von den anderen beteiligten Ärzten keine zeitnahe Diagnose betrieben werden, wollen wir uns in Eigenregie noch um eine genetische
 Beratung in Münster bemühen.
 Die Aussichten scheinen entsprechend der Bildgebung düsterer als ohnehin befürchtet.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia,

das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an. Ich habe aber Zweifel, ob eine Lu177 Therapie wegen der Blutwerte ausscheidet. Man macht ja sehr oft eine Lu177 Therapie nachdem der Patient etliche Chemos hinter sich hat und dadurch die Blutwerte bereits im Keller sind. Ihr könnt die Lu177 Therapie auch bei Prof. Essler in Bonn bekommen, dort war Prof. Ezziddin vorher, oder bei Prof. Hermann in Essen.

Um ein bischen Hoffnung zu machen hier ein Bild, wie gut eine Lu177/Ac225 Therapie wirken KANN. Arnold hat diese Therapie bei Prof. Ezziddin bekommen.

Georg



P.S. hier noch zwei Links zu Gentechnischen Labors in Münster:
https://web.ukm.de/index.php?id=huma...k_molgen-lab01
https://www.arrows-biomedical.com/fachlabor
Ich glaube die Beauftragung muss über einen Arzt laufen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Nun kommen wir von der Strahlenärztin zurück, welche der Gefahr einer geköpften Botin schon näherkam, als sie uns den Kurzbericht zum PSMA/PET-CT anhand der Bilder -entgegen des vermeintlich guten PSA-Verlaufes, der sie angesichts der Bildgebung überhaupt nicht interessierte- wie folgt erläuterte:


- doch, der PSA-Verlauf interessiert sie schon
- aber die Strahlenärztin kappt den Gedanken, der sich in eurem Gesicht abbildet
- sie bietet ihre spezifische Hilfe an
- was würde ich dafür geben, dass gute Fachleute auch immer gute Psychologen seien

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Georg, Winfried
und privat Schreibende,

habt lieben Dank für den Versuch der tröstenden Worte.

Aber nein, übermorgen wird Victor noch nicht sterben und egal wieviel Zeit nun bleibt, wir wollen diese mit echten Chancen und möglichst schmerzfrei nutzen.

Victor hat heute alle Fremdmandate zu den sogenannten Terminsvertretungen für Kollegen aus ganz Deutschland in den hiesigen Gerichtsbezirken, die ihm wegen der Verschiedenheit der jeweils anfallenden Rechtsprobleme (Dieselskandal, Banken, Handelssachen, Führerscheindelikte usw.) eine besondere Herausforderung und Freude bereiteten, abgesagt. Für ihn war das ehr der endgültige Abschied vom (bisherigen) Leben
 als die Chance des arbeitsreduzierten Neubeginns, der ihm derzeit wenig sichtbar scheint. Was bleibt, sind indessen noch zahlreiche eigene Mandate, deren Wahrnehmung zu anstehenden Terminen bereits Befremden mit Blick auf die neu zu vereinbarenden Arztterminen auslöste. Victor wurde angeschaut wie ein behandlungsbedürftiger Alien, als er unter Hinweis auf seine noch verbleibende Berufstätigkeit und bestehenden Verpflichtungen nicht jedem ärztlichen Terminsvorschlag zustimmte.

Heute mag ich nicht Mals richtig darüber nachdenken, wie das katastrophale Ergebnis der Bildgebung (schwarz wohin wir auch schauten, mit Ausnahme der Prostata, die sich demgegenüber geradezu winzig in ihre ursprüngliche Form zurückgezogen zu haben scheint) in Übereinstimmung mit einem PSA von zuletzt (am 13. Mai) nur noch 77,10 -bei weiterem Absinken nun wohl um die 50- und den nicht (mehr) vorhandenen Metastasen in den Organen in Übereinstimmung zu bringen ist.

Georg, bevor wir deine Hoffnung gebenden Bilder zur Lu177 erhielten, hatte ich den gleichen Gedanken, um Victor mit Vergleichsbildern wieder ein wenig Zuversicht zu vermitteln. Was mir dabei bei allen mit PSA-Werten versehenen Bildern auffiel, war, dass selbst Bilder mit Werten über 100 nicht so schwarz waren wie die von Victor mit darunter liegendem PSA.

Die Hormontherapie scheint auf der einen Seiten in kürzester Zeit unerwartet erfolgreich (Verkleinerung des Primärtumors, Rückbildung von Organtumoren), auf der anderen Seite verbleibt ein schwarzer Thorax.
 Eine erste rein logische Erklärung wäre: Vorher, mit einem PSA von 800, war noch der ganze Körper rabenschwarz, nun sind es eben nur noch die Knochen im Thorax. Für diese Deutung fehlt es neben der Ernsthaftigkeit
 an einem Vergleichsbild vor der Hormonbehandlung.

Bleibt mir nur ein kurzes Brainstorming :

Alle sichtbaren schwarzen Bereiche werden entsprechend des zum Einsatz gebrachten PET-CTs von PSMA-exprimierenden (Tumor-) Zellen dargestellt. Im Vergleich zum nur noch verbleibenden abgesunkenen PSA-Wert scheinen diese Bereiche außergewöhnlich umfangreich. Das gegenteilige Problem zu den versteckten Tumoren wird sichtbar.

Erklärungsversuche:

Wie so oft: Der fallende PSA-Wert spiegelt nur nicht (mehr?) das Geschehen wider. Das PSA bleibt nun schlicht hinter dem PET-Befund zurück, was ich seltsam fände, da vor Beginn der Hormontherapie noch ein passend hoher Wert von 800 vorlag.Von Radiologe1 wissen wir, dass es sich um zunehmend sklerosierte Tumore handelt. Geben solche vielleicht mit der Zeit weniger PSA ab? Erkalten sie? Werden sie inaktiv?Neben den Knochenmetastasen lagen noch weit mehr Tumore, als vermutet in den Organen vor, die sich alle wieder blitzartig zurückgebildet haben.Es handelt sich nicht um Metastasen eines primären PCa, sondern um echte (primäre) Knochentumore.
Welche therapeutischen Konsequenzen sollten bei welcher Hypothese gezogen werden?

Mir scheint, für heute bin ich nicht mehr in der Lage, tragfähige Erklärungsansätze zu finden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mit der notwendigen Distanz für ein wenig Ordnung in meine wirbelnden Gedanken sorgen?
Ich versuche es nun mit einigen Stunden Schlaf.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

*Silvia,*
ich würde die Bedeutung des PSMA-PETs nicht unbedingt nur als Referenzkriterium zur Beurteilung von Knochenmetastasen sehen. Die PSMA Expression der einzelnen Läsionen wird als SUV-Wert ausgewiesen, ist aber nicht nur von der Größe der Metastasen abhängig, sondern auch von deren Aggressivität und, und das ist hier wichtig, ob zuvor eine ADT begonnen wurde  insbesondere eine Antiandrogentherapie! Dies kann die PSMA Expression, und damit verbunden die SUV-Werte, vorübergehend stark erhöhen. Ich habe diesen Effekt schon genutzt, um die Sensitivität des PSMA-PET-Scans zu erhöhen, wobei es nicht um die Größe der Metastasen ging, sondern nur um das WO und die Anzahl.

Das Referenzkriterium zur Beurteilung von Metastasen stellt die *RECIST* Definition dar! Hier wird ausschließlich die Größe bewertet, denn das ist das, was zählt. PSA und PSMA sind nur surrogate Parameter, die irgendwie mit der Größe verbunden, sind, aber nicht nur.

Was bleibt Euch jetzt nach diesem PET Ergebnis anderes übrig, als mehr oder weniger unterstützend abzuwarten wie die Therapien ansprechen. Leider ist so ein 'Superscan'  alles andere als ein beruhigendes Ergebnis, genauso wie der Knochenmarkbefall. Alles großer Mist, und es fällt wohl allen involvierten schwer hier überzeugende Therapiehoffnungen anzubieten. Ich kann das leider auch nicht.

Und zum Thema Facharzt und Empathie, das sind Handwerker! Mir wäre wichtiger, dass sie ihren Job professionell und sachlich ausführen, als dass sie irgendwie rumschwurbeln. Dafür gibt es auch Fachärzte, wenn man sowas braucht.

----------


## lutzi007

> *...*
> Und zum Thema Facharzt und Empathie, das sind Handwerker! Mir wäre wichtiger, dass sie ihren Job professionell und sachlich ausführen, als dass sie irgendwie rumschwurbeln. Dafür gibt es auch Fachärzte, wenn man sowas braucht.


So sehe ich das auch.
Es ist für einen persönlich besser, erst gar keine Empathie zu erwarten. Ich empfinde eine aufgesetzte Empathie noch schlimmer als gar keine. Dann lieber professionell und sachlich.
Sollte da doch echte Empathie zu spüren sein, kann man dankbar sein und sich freuen und genießen. Denn das tut wirklich gut.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

> Vorher, mit einem PSA von 800, war noch der ganze Körper rabenschwarz, nun sind es eben nur noch die Knochen im Thorax.


 Nein, die Hormontherapie stoppt das weitere Tumorwachstum und damit den PSA Wert. Sie führt auch zum Schrumpfen von einigen Metastasen, einige Zellen werden auch abgetötet. Auf dem PSMA PET/CT sieht man aber nicht das PSA des Tumors sondern das PSMA. Dies wird, wie LowRoad schrieb, durch eine ADT mit Apalutamid wahrscheinlich eher erhöht als reduziert. Darum sind viele Metastasen noch gut zu sehen.

Zum Thema Empathie: im Deutschlandfunk war heute morgen eine Sendung "Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis - Das Überbringen schwieriger Nachrichten" Darin wurde diskutiert wie Ärzte lernen können, eine Tumordiagnose dem Patienten zu überbringen.
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/arzt-...535d9-100.html

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

wie magst du dich fühlen, wenn du neben deinem starken Mann einem dieser Ärzte gegenüber sitzt, die offenbar Mangel an Empathie zeigen. 

Danke Georg, für deinen Link zur Sendung im DLF.




> Zum Thema Empathie: im Deutschlandfunk war heute morgen eine Sendung "Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis - Das Überbringen schwieriger Nachrichten" Darin wurde diskutiert wie Ärzte lernen können, eine Tumordiagnose dem Patienten zu überbringen.
> https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/arzt-...535d9-100.html
> 
> Georg


Vielleicht sitzt du, Silvia heute Nacht - so gegen 3:00 Uhr - wieder am Computer und reagierst



Zuwendung für den Patienten kann man nicht studieren, auch nicht lehren. Mein Vater, Jahrgang 1908, wollte als Abiturient Förster werden. Als er Zeuge eines Suizids wurde, hat er sich für Medizin entschieden. Und er wurde ein guter, ein sehr guter Arzt (übrigens jahrelang als Chirurg damals in Charkow).

Als ich soweit war, hat mich der Numerus clausus zunächst ausgesperrt. Meine impertinente Art im Vorzimmer des Herrn Dekan der  medizinischen Fakultät einer nordwürttembergischen Fakultät hat mir dann doch die Immatrikulation ermöglicht.

Was ich sagen will: der MC mit 1.0 oder besser macht nicht unbedingt einen guten Arzt. Und heute zählt offenbar diese Art der Selektion zu stark. 

Silvia, Viktor, dies waren meine Überlegungen zum Begriff des Lotsen.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Andi, Lutz, Georg und Winfried,

habt Dank für euere weiteren Rückmeldungen. Mit einigen Stunden Schlaf und den durch euch angeregten besseren Überlegungen waren wir den ganzen Tag mit langen Wartezeiten unterwegs im Krankenhaus zur Biopsie-Aufklärung wie Besprechung mit dem dortigen Urologen, der sich seinerseits dann auch ausreichend Zeit zur Erörterung nahm.

Im Ergebnis hatten wir vorüberlegt, differenzieren zu wollen zwischen der Situation, welche die Entwicklung des Primärtumors unter laufender ADT und derjenigen, welche die Metastasen betrifft und diesbezüglich nochmals unterscheiden sollten, was mit den Metastasen der Organe und was mit denen der Knochen geschehen sei. Denn unter Berücksichtigung der zunehmenden Verschlechterung des Zustandes im Skelett passt zwar die aktuelle Bildgebung nicht aber eine durch den PSA-Verlauf ausgewiesene Verbesserung ins Bild. Bei dem PSA von eingangs 800 ging es Victor noch um ein Vielfaches besser als heute mit um die 70.

Dieser Ansatz wurde vom neuen Urologen getragen. Die offensichtliche Diskrepanz bedürfe der Aufklärung. Er versuchte sodann, die vorhandene Bildgebung dementsprechend zu sichten und jeweils in eine Linie zu bringen. An dieser Stelle rächte sich dann das Fehlen eines PSMA/PET-CT oder zumindest eines Szintigramms aus der Zeit vor Beginn der Hormonbehandlung. Der besonderes interessierende Bereich von Lenden und Becken blieb nur wenig nachvollziehbar.

Anhand der vorliegenden Bildgebung kam der nun tätige Urologe zu der Bewertung, dass unter Berücksichtigung auch der deutlichen Verschlechterung der Möglichkeiten Victors allein in den letzten Tagen, zu stehen und zu gehen -mit Stabilitätsausfällen (das rechte Bein knickt immer wieder unkontrolliert weg)- von einem teilweisen Therapieversagen auszugehen sei, selbst wenn sich dieses (noch) nicht im PSA-Verlauf zeige. Die Tumorzellen verhielten sich -entsprechend unserer Vermutung möglichweise infolge unterschiedlicher Mutationen und Fortentwicklungen- nicht in allen betroffenen Bereichen gleich. Auf der einen Seite gäbe es eine Reduzierung der Tumorlast, auf der anderen nähme diese in den Knochen weiter zu. Hinsichtlich Prostata wie Organen könne daher von einem Erfolg ausgegangen werden, ganz anders hinsichtlich der Knochenmetastasen, die sich unter der Hormontherapie wohl immer aggressiver fortentwickeln.

Als Vertreter eines zertifizierten Prostatazentrums in städtischer Hand sei er in seinen Handlungsempfehlungen nun beschränkt. Leitliniengerecht müsse seine Empfehlung (noch) auf Abirateron mit einer Chemo lauten. Selbst die von uns betonten schlechten Blutwerte würden hieran nichts ändern. Folge sei vielmehr dann die Begleitung der Chemo von mehrfachen Bluttransfusionen. Erst nach einem erfolglosen Chemo-Versuch bekämen die dann deutlich geschwächten Patienten schließlich eine Radioligandentherapie erboten. So weit sei es angesichts des vorherigen Sterbens der Betroffen zuletzt vor etwa 1 ½ Jahren einmal gekommen. Kein Betroffener habe zu seiner Kenntnis bislang auch nur in Betracht gezogen, von den Empfehlungen des Zentrums abzuweichen und alternativ eine vorgezogene Radioligandentherapie erwogen.

Unseren Wunsch, stattdessen gleich eine Radioligandentherapie in noch besserem Zustand zu starten, hielt er angesichts aller dazu referierten Studienergebnisse wie dem im Umbruch befindlichen Denken nach dem letzten großen ASCO-GU Kongress für nachvollziehbar und gerechtfertigt. Ihn bräuchten wir nicht zu überzeugen. Im Haus bestehe indessen keine allgemeine Bereitschaft, vor den wohl alsbald bevorstehenden Änderungen der Leitlinien von diesen abzuweichen (was uns auch gewundert hätte, gehört doch das Einhalten der Leitlinien zum Merkmal eines zertifizierten Zentrums). Allein das Eruieren von laufenden Studien wie eine etwaige Anmeldung zur Teilnahme hieran sei der offiziell gangbare Weg. Unseren Wunsch könne er gegebenenfalls noch mit einem vielleicht notwendig werdenden Dreizeiler an eine zur Behandlung bereite Klinik unterstützen. Auch würde er gegebenenfalls bei einer Kontaktvermittlung helfen, sollten wir auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen und nicht wissen, an wen wir uns wenden können.

Einstweilen solle als Grundtherapie Trenantone/Apalutamid fortlaufen, um keinen Rückfall hinsichtlich Prostata und den übrigen Organen zu riskieren. Denn ein Austausch von Apalutamid auf das möglicherweise besser geeignete Darolutamid könne derzeit aus mehreren Gründen nicht bewerkstelligt werden. Zum einen müsse zunächst die Anwendung jeglicher *Lutamide zur Vermeidung einer Kreuzreaktion mit einem wesensfremden Wirkstoff wie Abirateron oder -bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen- von Olaparib unterbrochen werden, bevor mit Aussicht auf ein anderes *Lutamid gewechselt und mit diesem neu gestartet werden könne. Da indessen das mit Blick auf die Anämieproblematik vielleicht besser geeignete Darolutamid noch keine Zulassung für Metastasierte habe, könne er dieses auch noch nicht einsetzen.

Hinsichtlich der Schmerzproblematik empfehle er einen kurzen Krankenhausaufenthalt von 2 Tagen, um im dann schnelleren internen Krankenhausablauf -ohne die kennengelernten Wartezeiten- mit verschiedenen Untersuchungen abzuklären, wo die Ursachen liegen. Es sei sowohl möglich, dass durch die Fortentwicklung der Knochenmetastasen ein Bruch verursacht wurde, wie auch Nerven eingeklemmt würden. Beides bedürfe gegebenenfalls der zeitnahen Behandlung. Sollten sich die Symptome verschlechtern, insbesondere auch im liegenden Ruhezustand auftreten, möge Victor das Krankenhaus aufsuchen.

Schließlich bestünden die geschilderten Einschränkungen der Klinik auch hinsichtlich des genetischen Angebotes. Von dort würden nur anlassbezogen beschränkt auf die BRAK1/2-Mutationen Untersuchungen angeboten.

Wolle ein Betroffener sich optimal versorgen lassen, müsse sich dieser tatsächlich selbst an die jeweiligen spezialisierten Unikliniken wenden und beispielsweise die genetische Beratung in Münster, die Radioligandentherapie in Homburg und besondere chirurgische Kompetenz in Köln etc. einholen. Das standardisierte Gesundheitssystem sehe selbst an den größeren Prostatazentren nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Leistungen zur Grund-Versorgung vor.

Winfried hab Dank für die Mitteilung deiner persönlichen Hintergründe, die den Glauben an wenige, ganz wenige Ärzte wiederherstellen kann. Ich finde schon die Art deiner Qualifikation zur Einschreibung ausgesprochen sympathisch. Die demgegenüber regelmäßig bestehende Art der Selektion führt leider in vielen Berufen zu einer Vielzahl ungeeigneter Menschen insbesondere in entscheidungserheblichen Positionen. Dies betrifft leider nicht nur die Mediziner, in deren Hände wir uns gleichwohl heute zur Durchführung der Knochenbiopsie wieder begeben werden. Nur eben nicht (mehr) vertrauensvoll, sondern distanziert abwartend, was geschehen mag.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## MartinWK

> Als Vertreter eines zertifizierten Prostatazentrums in städtischer Hand sei er in seinen Handlungsempfehlungen nun beschränkt. Leitliniengerecht müsse seine Empfehlung (noch) auf Abirateron mit einer Chemo lauten. Selbst die von uns betonten schlechten Blutwerte würden hieran nichts ändern. Folge sei vielmehr dann die Begleitung der Chemo von mehrfachen Bluttransfusionen. Erst nach einem erfolglosen Chemo-Versuch bekämen die dann deutlich geschwächten Patienten schließlich eine Radioligandentherapie erboten. So weit sei es angesichts des vorherigen Sterbens der Betroffen zuletzt vor etwa 1 ½ Jahren einmal gekommen. Kein Betroffener habe zu seiner Kenntnis bislang auch nur in Betracht gezogen, von den Empfehlungen des Zentrums abzuweichen und alternativ eine vorgezogene Radioligandentherapie erwogen.


Zunächst: Zertifizierung sagt nichts direkt über den onkologischen Erfolg der angebotenen Therapien aus. Ein Blick in die Zertifizierungsanforderungen zeigt, dass das Einhalten von Standards und Mindestanzahlen von durchgeführten Therapien pro Jahr sowie Maximalwerte für Komplikationen (im schlimmsten Fall Todesfälle) das Wichtigste sind. Die Standards selbst und ihr onkologischer Erfolg, geschweige denn die Nebenwirkungen werden nicht bewertet. Der Patientenwille ist insoweit berücksichtigt, dass die Zusammenarbeit mit Selbsthilfeorganisationen verlangt und eine Anlaufstelle für Patienten angeboten wird.
Ein solches zertifierte Zentrum hilft bei der Auswahl alternativer Behandlungspfade im Rahmen der Standards mittels auf großer Erfahrung beruhender Beurteilung der jeweiligen Diagnose - wobei die eigene Erfahrung sich auf Verläufe der Standardtherapien bezieht. Andere Therapien kennt man dort so wie "jedermann" aus Studien und von Kongressen, oder vom Hörensagen.
Silvia, bezüglich der Therapiewahl würde ich (vor allem bei bestehender Komorbidität) zunächst eine spezifische Therapie wählen, die das bekämpft, was man weiß/sieht. PCa hat anders als andere Karzinome einen sehr guten Marker; ihn nicht jetzt zu nutzen sondern stattdessen erst eine unspezifische Chemo zu machen (die bei PCa auch weniger gut wirkt als bei anderen Krebsarten) kann nur durch das Festhalten an althergebrachten Standards begründet werden, die gemacht wurden, weil es diese Methode noch nicht gab. Von den anderen Vorteilen (absehbare Nebenwirkungen und Wiederholbarkeit) ganz zu schweigen.
Die Prostata sollte nur extra behandelt werden, wenn ein Harnverschluß stattfindet oder Schmerzen auftreten. Dafür stehen Verfahren wie RFA, HiFU oder Kryo in eurem Fall zur Verfügung. Eine RPE wäre sehr belastend und die Inkontinenz danach auch.
Da die Aussicht auf "Heilung" extrem gering ist (es hat ja schon Komplettremissionen bei LU-177 gegeben) ist die Abwägung zwischen Lebensqualität und Lebenszeit ausschlaggebend.

----------


## Georg_

> Ihn bräuchten wir nicht zu überzeugen.


 Deutlicher kann er nicht empfehlen, sich um eine Lu177 Therapie zu kümmern.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Übermorgen werden Sie noch nicht sterben


Was soll man als Arzt in der Situation auch sagen? Die Diagnose bleibt, egal wie man sie verpackt.

Sind es Schmerzen, die Victor einknicken lassen? Oder ist es eher die psychische Belastung, die ihm zusetzt? Jedenfalls reichen seine Probleme für eine Krankschreibung, mit der er als Angestellter vermutlich nicht mehr ins Büro dürfte. In Kanada war es mir aufgrund von Haftungsrisiken des Arbeitgebers sogar strikt verboten, mich unter solchen Umständen auch nur von zu Hause aus einzuloggen.

Silvia, du schreibst von Fremdmandaten und Terminsvertretungen, die Victor sonst wahrnahm. Gäbe es da keine Kollegen, die jetzt seine Fälle übernehmen könnten? Ich kann dazu aus eigener Erfahrung beisteuern, dass ich mich mal gegen ärztlichen Rat krank zur Arbeit geschleppt habe und mein Zustand über vier Monate stagnierte, bis ich im Chaos eines Berliner Start-Ups der 90er aus einer Laune des Professors endlich gekündigt wurde und mich dann nicht gleich wieder einstellen lassen wollte. Anschließend besserte sich der Befund schlagartig und die Ärztin nannte mich einen Spätzünder.

Gruss Karl

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Was soll man als Arzt in der Situation auch sagen? Die Diagnose bleibt, egal wie man sie verpackt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Karl


Jedenfalls kein so ein  Dummgeschwätz  welches nichts aussagt , sondern nur verunsichert.
Vor allem nur aufgrund eines Gesichtsausdrucks !

Das man als Betroffener bei solchen Diagnosen nicht lächelt und in die Hände klatscht ist doch klar , oder ? Was denken sich solche Ärzte dabei ? 

Bei mir hieß es 2019 - dieses Jahr sterben sie noch nicht und nächstes Jahr nicht gleich !

Hallo , was soll  ein Betroffener mit dieser Aussage anfangen - hilft kein bißchen.

Du bist ja ein Mensch klarer Worte Karl, aber vergleich mal Deinen Krebs nicht mit dem vorliegenden, erst dann kannst und solltest Du vielleicht  mitreden. Außerdem solltest Du mal daran denken, das bei dem Gespräch nicht nur der Betroffene dabei war , sondern auch seine Frau. Frauen stecken nicht immer so leicht weg. Solche Worte bleiben haften !

Lieber mehr Rücksicht und mehr ganzheitliche fachliche Beratung, die hilft in solchen Situationen mehr. Aber diese Ärzte sind rar.

*@ Silvia*

Wie das Georg und andere schon angedeutet haben, würde ich jetzt versuchen schnellstmöglich eine Lutetium 177 Behandlung zu bekommen.

Zu der Bildgebung:

Andi hat das ja schon erklärt, auch wenn die vielen schwarzen Stellen auf den Bildern schlimm aussehen, sagt das nicht unbedingt über die Größe der Metastasen aus. Es hängt nur mit der entsprechenden Anreicherung zusammen.
Das wurde mir leider auch erst letztes Jahr vor meinem ersten Lutetium Zyklus gesagt.

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall, das Dein Mann , sofern ihr diese Therapie angeht, darauf sehr gut anspricht, dann können die schwarzen Stellen ganz schnell weniger werden .
Siehe auch Georgs eingestellte Bilder. Ganz so muß es nicht sein , aber es ist eine Chance, wie ich selbst erlebt habe.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## KarlEmagne

Reiner,

ich hatte als junger Erwachsener mehrere lebensgefährliche Erkrankungen. "Da könnten Sie sich die Radieschen von unten anschauen" war einer der Ärztesprüche, der mir in Erinnerung ist. Sicherlich nicht, was ich damals hören wollte, auch nicht besonders empathisch, fasste aber dennoch treffend zusammen, dass ich mit einem ernsthaften Befund zu tun hatte und möglicherweise über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht unter normalen Umständen würde leben können. Vielmehr musste ich auf die Ärzte hören und die Behandlung durchstehen, so unangenehm sie war. An eine Teilnahme am Studienbetrieb war nicht zu denken, ich verlor ein Semester.

Ärzte sind gestresste Handwerker und mir wäre in der gleichen Situation vielleicht auch nichts Besseres eingefallen. Irgendwer muss den Boten spielen und es riskieren, geköpft zu werden, wie Silvia es so schön formuliert hat. 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

wir danken euch für euere Bewertungen, die uns bestärken. 

Martin, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass die Ärzte besonders glücklich angesichts der faktischen Bedeutung der Leitlinien schienen. Vielleicht sollte von ihnen daher das gefordert werden, was die Rechtsprechung auch den Anwälten aufbürdet:
 Nicht nur die umfassende Berücksichtigung des Bestehenden, sondern bereits das Vorhersehen und Handeln gemäß der nicht minder weitreichenden künftigen Entwicklung.

Die Ereignisse im Verlauf des gestrigen und heutigen Tages haben sich überschlagen.
 Am gestrigen Morgen konnte Victor keinen einzigen Schritt mehr machen und auch nicht mehr ohne Hilfe stehen. Als wir es mit der Unterstützung unserer Tochter und einem rollbaren Patientenstuhl gleichwohl bis zur Anmeldung zur Biopsie geschafft hatten, wurde diese nach Sichtung Victors Zustand abgelehnt. Im Chefzimmer hatten sich dann eine Handvoll Ärzte versammelt. Diese kamen überein, es handele sich nun um einen Notfall mit der Erforderlichkeit zur sofortigen stationären Aufnahme. Angesichts der schnellen Progression in nur zwei Tagen könnten nun (Atem-) Lähmungen drohen. Das für nächsten Monat angesetzte MRT von Wirbelsäule, Becken und Lenden müsse nun schnellstmöglich vorgezogen werden. Bis zum frühen Abend dauerte es, als die erste Gelegenheit zum Zwischen-Einschub ergriffen wurde, allerdings gemäß Dringlichkeitsliste nur betreffend die Wirbelsäule. Hätte sich hiernach ein Handlungserfordernis ergeben, wären wir vom Stationsarzt informiert worden. Dies geschah nicht. Ebenso wenig wurde noch das Becken- und Lenden-MRT gefertigt. Ob dies heute geschehe, wusste niemand zu sagen. Zu groß sei der abzuarbeitende Rückstand.

Mir scheint, die erste Gefahr ist gebannt. Ob und wie es heute weitergeht, bleibt abzuwarten, insbesondere welche Lösungen kurz- und langfristig erboten werden. Im Hintergrund beraten nun ein orthopädischer Unfallchirurg, ein Neurologe, die Strahlenärztin, der uro-onkologische Hämatologe und der Urologe. Gegebenenfalls werde Victor kurzfristig zu einem neurochirurgischen Eingriff in eine der umliegenden Unikliniken nach Essen, Düsseldorf oder Aachen verlegt.

Ohne Zeitangabe findet heute Vormittag irgendwann die große Chefarztvisite statt. Dazu vertraue ich darauf, dass Victor sich hinsichtlich der langfristigen Therapie nicht in eine Gefahr durch Zustimmung zu einer veralteten Therapie bringen lässt. Wie mir scheint, hat der erste Schrecken mit inneren Lähmungen im Lauf des gestrigen Tages wieder nachgelassen. Zum Abschied erbat Victor eine Kurznotiz zum Namen der etwaigen Erweiterung bei der LU177: Actinium-225.

Ja, Reiner die Hoffnung auf die Lu177 in Verbindung mit Ac225 ist recht hoch, und du weist meines Erachtens zu Recht darauf hin, dass die Schwärze erst einmal nur die hohe Anreicherung spiegele. Gerade die Einnahme von *Lutamiden scheint zu einer besonders hohen PSMA-Anreicherung zu führen und es anschließend in der Bildgebung nicht nur besonders schwarz aussehen lassen. Dieser Effekt werde vielmehr auch bei der Behandlung gezielt genutzt.

https://idw-online.de/de/news729512

Hiernach scheint es richtig, die bisherige Hormontherapie auch mit Blick auf die anvisierte Radioligandentherapie fortzuführen.

An dieser Stelle noch schnell die Entwarnung, die Victor mir gerade durchgab:

 Die Ärztegruppe sei zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, dass die Bildgebung der Wirbelsäule für einen vom PCa-Geschehen unabhängigen Bandscheibenvorfall spreche. Nicht eine Metastase, sondern Fasern der Bandscheibe scheinen in den Wirbelkanal getreten zu sein. Dort drücke es auf einen Rückenmarksnerven, wodurch die Lähmungserscheinungen mit starken Schmerzen ausgelöst würden. Was dies nun konkret mit Blick auf eine Therapie zur Wiedererlangung der Gehfähigkeit bedeute, werde ihm später mitgeteilt.

Und ja Karl, nun werden wir zwangsweise auch die Vertretungen durch andere Kollegen in Anspruch nehmen müssen, da auch meine verbleibenden Kapazitäten bestehende Terminskollisionen nicht beseitigen können und ich noch ausreichend Zeit für Victor haben möchte. Zu den unmittelbar anstehenden Terminen mit verbleibenden Kollisionen werde ich nun erst mal Aufhebungen und Umterminierungen beantragen.


Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Nicht nur die umfassende Berücksichtigung des Bestehenden, sondern bereits das Vorhersehen und Handeln gemäß der nicht minder weitreichenden künftigen Entwicklung.
> 
> Die Ereignisse im Verlauf des gestrigen und heutigen Tages haben sich überschlagen.
> 
> Am gestrigen Morgen konnte Victor keinen einzigen Schritt mehr machen und auch nicht mehr ohne Hilfe stehen
> 
> Im Chefzimmer hatten sich dann eine Handvoll Ärzte versammelt. Diese kamen überein, es handele sich nun um einen Notfall
> 
> Mir scheint, die erste Gefahr ist gebannt. Ob und wie es heute weitergeht, bleibt abzuwarten, insbesondere welche Lösungen kurz- und langfristig erboten werden
> ...


Der typische Notfall. Alle Entwicklungen greifen ineinander. Mögliche Entscheidungen für abweichende Prozesse können nicht diskutiert werden. Der Notfall diktiert

- ist der Patientenwille schriftlich niedergelegt ?

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried,

das Diktat der Notfallsituation, für die wir mit allerlei Blankovollmachten, die im Ernstfall der dann gerade aktuellen Rechtsprechung auch zur Beachtlichkeit von Patientenverfügungen anzupassen sind, Sorge getragen haben, scheint einstweilen beendet.

Man sei in der Gruppe aller beteiligten Ärzte übereingekommen, dass nicht eine Metastase, sondern Fasern aus der Bandscheibe ursächlich für die Lähmungserscheinungen seien. Victor bleibt skeptisch, weil er weder zuvor noch aktuell echte Rückschmerzen verspürt, sondern immer nur die Schmerzen im Leistenbereich, die bei Bewegungsversuchen, nicht aber im Ruhezustand auftreten. Diese Schmerzen werden von den Ärzten nun als Ausstrahlungswahrnehmung eingeordnet, ohne dass Victor einen entsprechenden Primärschmerz im Rücken bestätigt.

Vorbehaltlich der zur abschließenden Bewertung immer noch ausstehenden MRT-Aufnahmen aus Lenden- und Beckenbereich bedeute die derzeitige Einschätzung dann voraussichtlich einen routinemäßigen operativen Eingriff mit wenigen Risiken, der alsbald vorgenommen werde, um anschließend die Gehfähigkeit mit konservativen Methoden durch Physiotherapie wiederherzustellen.

Unsere bisherige PCa-Überlegungen und Therapie-Anfragen werden also erwartungsgemäß nur kurz unterbrochen, sind aber nicht obsolet geworden.
 Im Gegenteil zeigt uns dieser Zwischenfall deutlich, dass das Problem der Knochenmetastasen alsbald angegangen werden muss, bevor diese Metastasen die Ursache für Komplikationen werden.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Das Übereinkommen der Ärzte zur Verursachung durch die Bandscheibe besteht nicht einstimmig. Der chirurgische Orthopäde widerspricht. Ohne Primärschmerzen im Rücken gehe er nicht davon aus,
 dass ein Geschehen von der Bandscheibe, welches auf den Bildern der Wirbelsäule sichtbar sei, ursächlich für die Lähmung sei, und werde dies auch nicht notfallmäßig operieren.

Zwischenzeitlich hat Victor seit der Nacht auch Schmerzen im Ruhezustand. Er weigert sich, Schmerzmittel zu nehmen und will weiter angeben können, wo welche Schmerzen bestehen, die sich derzeit auf Stufe 9 befänden. Die Suche geht weiter. Die Bilder vom Becken- Lendenbereich sollen Auskunft geben. Erst wenn diese (endlich) vorlägen und eindeutige Befunde zuließen, werde heute noch notfallmäßig operiert.

Wir hoffen das Beste.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Das Übereinkommen der Ärzte zur Verursachung durch die Bandscheibe besteht nicht einstimmig. Der chirurgische Orthopäde widerspricht. Ohne Primärschmerzen im Rücken gehe er nicht davon aus,
>  dass ein Geschehen von der Bandscheibe, welches auf den Bildern der Wirbelsäule sichtbar sei, ursächlich für die Lähmung sei, und werde dies auch nicht notfallmäßig operieren.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich hat Victor seit der Nacht auch Schmerzen im Ruhezustand. Er weigert sich, Schmerzmittel zu nehmen und will weiter angeben können, wo welche Schmerzen bestehen, die sich derzeit auf Stufe 9 befänden. Die Suche geht weiter. Die Bilder vom Becken- Lendenbereich sollen Auskunft geben. Erst wenn diese (endlich) vorlägen und eindeutige Befunde zuließen, werde heute noch notfallmäßig operiert.
> 
> Wir hoffen das Beste.


Es ist schon verrückt, was bei deinem Mann so alles passiert. Von der Ferne betrachtet, würde ich dem Orthopäden zustimmen. Hat er deinen Mann klinisch untersucht? Was berichtet dein Mann über den ganz einfachen Untersuchungsschritt, den man positiven Lasegue bezeichnet




> *1 Definition*
> 
> Das *Lasègue-Zeichen* ist ein klinisches Zeichen, das im Rahmen einer neurologischen Untersuchung überprüft wird. Es basiert auf der Auslösung eines Dehnungsschmerzes im Bereich der Spinalnervenwurzeln der Rückenmarkssegmente L4-S2 und des Nervus ischiadicus.
> *2 Prüfung*
> 
> Der Patient wird aufgefordert, sich flach auf den Rücken zu legen. Das gestreckte Bein wird im Hüftgelenk langsam passiv um 90° gebeugt.
> Das Lasègue-Zeichen ist positiv, wenn eine Beugung um etwa 70-80° aufgrund von vorher eintretenden Schmerzen in Bein, Gesäß oder Rücken nicht durchführbar ist. Von manchen Autoren wird das Lasègue-Zeichen nur dann als positiv bewertet, wenn ein Beugeschmerz bereits bei 45° auftritt, da beispielsweise auch Verspannungszustände im Bereich der Rückenmuskulatur zu Beugeschmerzen führen können (so genannter "Pseudo-Lasègue").


Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried,

ich danke dir für deine Nachfragen.

Bei den ersten solcher mannigfaltigen Überprüfungen war ich dabei. Begonnen wurde mit Empfindsamkeitstestungen durch Streichbewegungen. Im betroffenen rechten Bein ist diese innenseitig gemindert.
 Bei der Bitte, die Beine jeweils mit aufgelegter Hand zu heben, funktionierte dies nur beim nichtbetroffenen linken Bein. Rechts gar nicht.

Der heute Morgen vom Orthopäden durchgeführte Lasègue-Test sei erst bei etwa 70% schmerzbedingt gestoppt worden.
 Vor dem MRT sei dann anschließend vor einigen Stunden noch wegen eines Bruchverdachtes geröntgt worden.
 Dazu kam bislang keine Rückmeldung.

Die Tugend, die ich im Gegensatz zu Victor weniger gut beherrsche, ist nun gefragt: Geduld.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,
Zur Behandlung der Schmerzen:




> Zwischenzeitlich hat Victor seit der Nacht auch Schmerzen im Ruhezustand. Er weigert sich, Schmerzmittel zu nehmen und will weiter angeben können, wo welche Schmerzen bestehen, die sich derzeit auf Stufe 9 befänden.


Hintergrund: alles, was im Körper Schmerzen verursacht mündet biologisch gesehen in eine Form der Entzündung. Wenn ich meinen Ellbogen auf eine harte Kante schlage, entsteht eine Entzündung, es bildet sich eine Schwellung, d.i. Ödem. Der Organismus will quasi mit einem künstlich erzeugten Schutzmantel das geschädigte Organ schützen. Das Organ hat jedoch nicht den Platz dafür vorgesehen, also entsteht ein Druck, d.i. Schmerz.

Wenn ich in diesem Zustand ein geeignetes Schmerzmittel anwende, nehme ich Einfluss auf die Entzündung, die Schwellung geht zurück. Der Schmerz lässt nach,  verschwindet aber nicht im Sinne Victors richtiger Überlegung.

Ich würde Ibuprofen nehmen.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Winfried,

der Ruheschmerz scheint reizindiziert. Nachdem Victor bewusst keine Bewegung unternimmt und still verharrt, ist wieder Schmerzfreiheit eingetreten. Ich habe ihm deine Informationen zukommen lassen, auf die er dann, wenn es nicht besser gehe, gerne zurückgreifen möchte.

Gerade habe ich die Ergebnisse der letzten Blutuntersuchung vom Hausarzt erhalten.

Das aus meiner Sicht Wesentliche daraus:


Testosteron stagniert:                                    umgerechnet     0,23 ng/mlPSA weiterer Abfall; (nun erwartungsgemäß abgeflacht):   42,40 ng/mlA(L)P Höhenflug hoffnungsgemäß bei abflachender PSA-Kurve beendet
mit nun dem Anstieg entsprechendem ebenso steilen Abfall                          1948 U/l
Vitamin D3 Anstieg                               24,0 ng/ml
 Dieser positiven Entwicklung kommt hoffentlich bald wieder eine beachtliche Rolle zu.

Die Röntgenaufnahmen lassen kein Bruchgeschehen erkennen.
Nun solle ein CT folgen. Ob und wann dieses gegenüber der ausstehenden MRT aussagekräftig sein wird, bleibt abzuwarten.

Ich fahre nun ins Krankenhaus und hoffe dort auf positive Nachrichten.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Nachdem heute die erste Trenantone-Spritze gesetzt wurde (völlig problemlos); soll bis zum nächsten Termin, der später bei der Sekretärin wegen der Osterfeiertage statt der geplanten 14 Tage erst zum 22.4. vereinbart werden konnte, der Trenantone-Wirkstoff weiter mit Bicalutamid unterstützt bleiben (Ich glaube nicht, dass das Verschieben um eine gute Woche von Bedeutung ist. Sollte dies indessen wegen der dann verlängerten Einnahme des Bicalutamid ein Risiko darstellen, erbitte ich euere etwaige Warnung. Dann werde ich telefonisch nachfragen, was wir damit machen sollen).


Silvia,

die Lähmungen können durch Verschleiß oder einen Bandscheibenvorfall ausgelöst worden sein, aber vom zeitlichen Ablauf drängt sich ein Zusammenhang mit dem Prostatakrebs oder der vor rund 8 Wochen begonnenen Hormontherapie auf. Ihr kamt doch eigentlich ins Krankenhaus, um Metastasen biopsieren lassen? Soll das jetzt noch geschehen?

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Karl,

die Ärztin zur Biopsie des Beckenkammes will diese erst vornehmen, wenn die Hintergründe der Lähmung geklärt sind. Sie war sehr freundlich und sicherte uns mit lachendem Ausdruck zu, nun täglich auf Victor zu warten. In der Sache könne die Biopsie noch zurückgestellt werden. Diese diene nur der näheren Bestimmung des Ausmaßes zum Befall des Knochenmarks, um dann die Anämie zielgenauer behandeln zu können. 
Die baldige Beseitigung der Lähmung gehe dem vor.

Die mögliche Ursache des Bandscheibengeschehens scheint nun ebenso wie ein Bruchgeschehen hinfällig. Die weitere Bildgebung zum Lenden-Leisten-Bereich erfolgt heute Vormittag.
 Derzeit stehe nur fest, dass dort Etwas auf einen Nerv drücke und diesen blockiere beziehungsweise quetsche. Dies könne eine Metastase sein. 
Ob und wer dann gegebenenfalls operiere, hänge weiterhin vom ausstehenden Ergebnis ab.
 Das Sarkomzentrum (muskuloskelettales Tumorzentrum), eine spezielle Klinik für Tumororthopädie der Uniklinik Essen steht derzeit in Rede.

Je länger die Lähmung unbehandelt bestehen und der Nerv eingeklemmt bleibt, umso größer scheint mir die Gefahr der Irreversibilität. Irgendwo habe ich etwas von 72 Stunden gelesen.
 Das wäre gestern gewesen. Aber vielleicht hat unsere Tochter recht, wenn sie vermutet, dass sich dies auf einen vollständigen Einschluss beziehe. 
Victor kann aber mit Schmerzen noch kurz stehen und den Schritt bis ins angrenzende Bad abgestützt gehen, um die Toilette zu benutzen.
 Das ist ihm die Inkaufnahme der Schmerzen angesichts der Alternativen wert.

Anschließend dauert es dann eine Weile, bis die Schmerzen im Ruhezustand wieder nachlassen. Das bereitgestellte Novalgin verweigert Victor (noch), kennt aber Winfrieds Meinung dazu.
 Bereitwillig nimmt er hingegen die täglichen Thrombose-Spritzen zur Vermeidung von Blutgerinnseln hin.

Mit dem Rollsitz ermöglichen wir uns derzeit Freiräume vom Bett wie den Besuch der Cafeteria und Ausflüge auf die Terrassen des Krankenhauses. Bis gestern konnten wir so noch einige Sonnenstunden genießen.
 Heute hat uns der Regen einen Strich durch die Planung gemacht. Dafür wird die Besucherregelung auf der Station nicht sehr eng gesehen, so dass auch unsere Tochter einige Zeit der Abwechselung verschafft.
 Ab morgen Abend beginnt im Flügel der Pneumologie ein Antiraucher-Programm.
 Nun hat Victor seit fast einer Woche nicht mehr geraucht und möchte die gewonnene Abstinenz gerne festigen durch seine Teilnahme, sollte er nicht in die Uniklinik verlegt werden.
 Das wäre dann der positive Aspekt an der derzeit bescheidenen Situation, den ich gerne mit dem Rollstuhl dort hin anschiebe.
Ein "echter" Rollstuhl steht nicht zur Verfügung und wird künftig hoffentlich auch nicht benötigt.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Ein "echter" Rollstuhl steht nicht zur Verfügung und wird künftig hoffentlich auch nicht benötigt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Silvia


In anderen Bereichen fehlen Helme

Ja, liebe Silvia, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du dieses Erlebnis an der Basis in einem Zweizeiler dem Herrn/Frau Direktor/Direktorin des Krankenhauses (männlich oder weiblich?) präsentieren wirst.

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

> Und zum Thema Facharzt und Empathie, das sind Handwerker! Mir wäre wichtiger, dass sie ihren Job professionell und sachlich ausführen, als dass sie irgendwie rumschwurbeln. Dafür gibt es auch Fachärzte, wenn man sowas braucht.


Das war wohl etwas rustikal formuliert wie ich an den Reaktionen gemerkt hatte, was ich jedoch im Kern nach wie vor für richtig halte.
Heute einen für mich interessanten Artikel zum Thema *Empathieerschöpfung* gelesen. Vielleicht auch ein Grund für eine vom Patienten als harsche Reaktion empfundene Kommunikation. Leider ein W+ Artikel, I know.




> Fatalerweise führt großes Empathievermögen Menschen zunächst in  psychosoziale und heilende Berufe  und wird dann für sie zum Problem...

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Victor kann aber mit Schmerzen noch kurz stehen und den Schritt bis ins angrenzende Bad abgestützt gehen, um die Toilette zu benutzen.


Wenn sich die Ursache beseitigen lässt, wird es hoffentlich reversibel sein. Also viel Glück damit!

----------


## MartinWK

> Das war wohl etwas rustikal formuliert wie ich an den Reaktionen gemerkt hatte, was ich jedoch im Kern nach wie vor für richtig halte.


Ich auch. Wikipedia: "_Empathie bezeichnet die Fähigkeit und Bereitschaft, Empfindungen, Emotionen, Gedanken, Motive und Persönlichkeitsmerkmale einer anderen Person zu erkennen, zu verstehen und nachzuempfinden._" Auf deutsch: "Einfühlungsvermögen". Manche Laien können das sehr gut, allerdings geht das häufig nach hinten los. Wenn etwas nicht gesagt oder getan wird weil man (durchaus zu Recht) glaubt, der Andere leide darunter, kann das zu viel größeren Problemen führen, im Alltag wie in Beziehungen. Der vernünftige Einsatz von viel Empathie sollte daher im klinischen Umfeld dem Fachmann/frau überlassen werden. Dass ein hochspezialisierter Facharzt auch noch Psychiater oder Seelsorger sein soll ist ein zu hoher Anspruch. Und bereits Empathie über die üblichen Arztsprüche hinaus kann dem Arzt den Blick auf das Notwendige verstellen.


Eine ganz andere Sache ist es, als Arzt die Krankheit "zu seiner eigenen zu machen" und dementsprechend intensiv nach Lösungen zu suchen. Das ist "Kundenorientierung" und professionell. Wenn dann noch der Entscheidungsdialog mit dem Patienten dazukommt, bei dem der Arzt die Motive des Patienten hinterfragt, aber auch akzeptiert, reicht mir das. Die meisten Ärzte habe ich so erlebt.

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Andi,




> Das war wohl etwas rustikal formuliert wie ich an den Reaktionen gemerkt hatte, was ich jedoch im Kern nach wie vor für richtig halte.
> Heute einen für mich interessanten Artikel zum Thema *Empathieerschöpfung* gelesen. Vielleicht auch ein Grund für eine vom Patienten als harsche Reaktion empfundene Kommunikation. Leider ein W+ Artikel, I know.


Ich kenne dich zu gut - verzeih mir die Anmaßung - aber mir geht es bei dem Umgang mit dem Patienten um das Moment des Leidens. Vielleicht sehe ich das aus meiner Herkunft und Erfahrung zu wenig _sachlich_. Ich stelle mir vor, da kommt ein aufgeklärter, mündiger Patient, vollgestopft mit den neuesten Informationen über biogenetische Entwicklungen usw. in ein modernes Krankenhaus mit Internetportal und allem PiPaPo und kann ohne Hilfe nicht mehr gehen. Auf der ganzen Station gibt es keine  Rollstuhl. Auch in dem hintersten Kammerl nichts dergleichen. So muss ihn halt seine Frau mit einem Rollsitz rumzerren. 

Dazu braucht es nicht viel Empathie, um die Sauerei zu erkennen. Meine alten Chefs haben auf diese Kleinigkeiten geachtet. 

Meine Freunde aus der Medizin beklagen, dass zum großen Teil der Numerus clausus die Einser-Abiturienten selektiert. 

Ich hoffe, dass Victor bald von seinem Schmerz erlöst wird.

Winfried

----------


## Michi1

Krankenhaus ohne Rollstuhl?  Wie sollen die Pfleger Patienten, die nicht fähig sind zu gehen zum Röntgen oder zum CT bringen? Im Bett? Ich kenne das so die Rollstühle bei uns in allen KH schon bei der Anmeldung stehen. Auf für Besucher zum ausleihen.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Andi, anhaltend verübeln wollen wir fehlende Empathie bei der Verkündung schlechter Nachrichten nicht, schon weil wir nicht ausschließen können, auch die Hilfe der radiologischen Botin künftig noch zu brauchen. 
Es führt allerdings dazu, überhaupt nichts mehr zu erwarten und den Ärzten abwartend mit Distanz zu begegnen.

Deine überwiegend positiven Erfahrungen, lieber Martin, duften wir bislang mit wenigen Ausnahmen so noch nicht machen. Auf einen emphatischen Arzt wie Winfried, der bereit ist, in den Dialog mit den Patienten zu treten und sich dann auch zu den Behandlungsoptionen austauscht, hoffen wir derzeit nicht mehr. Das kann wohl auch eher ein niedergelassener Arzt in eigener Verantwortung leisten. Integriert in ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen Krankenhaus wird es für den einzelnen Arzt immer schwieriger. Die angekündigte niederschwellige Unterstützung des Urologen zu einer Radioligandentherapie außerhalb der Leitlinien mit einem Dreizeiler dürfte hier bei allem gezeigten Verständnis und regen Austausch das Maximum des Erreichbaren darstellen.

Aber wir wollen die hiesige Ärzteschaft schließlich auch nicht bekehren. Missionierungsgedanken zur Überprüfung der Sinnhaftigkeit des Festhaltens an bestehende Leitlinien, die sich erkennbar schon im Umbruch befinden, liegen uns fern, zumal die Gruppe der unterschiedlichen Fachmediziner nun erst einmal ohne unsere Beteiligung neu darüber beschließt, was nun die Ursache der Lähmung sei und wir dankbar sein werden, wenn nun ein einstimmiger abschließender Beschluss gefasst wird. Dieser war für im Laufe des Tages angekündigt, blieb aber aus. Bislang hielten wir es für eine Spezialität der Rechtswissenschaften, bei Anwesenheit von drei Juristen sprichwörtlich 5 Meinungen zu erhalten. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht überraschen uns die nächsten Ärzte sowohl inhaltlich wie formal. Es sind dazu ausreichend viele Ärzte aus jedem Fachbereich tätig, so dass mit gleichem Arbeitsauftrag neurologischer Zusatzuntersuchungen gleich 2 verschiedene Ärzte erschienen sind. Aber lieber doppelt abgesichert als das Verbleiben weitere Unsicherheit.

Ja, Michi, die von hinten schiebbaren Stühle stehen ausreichend fast an jeder Ecke zur Verfügung. Nicht einmal des Einwurfes eines vorgesehenen Euro bedarf es zu deren Nutzung. Es ging uns allerdings um die echten Rollstühle, mit denen der Patient sich selbst bewegen kann und nicht mehr auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen bleibt.

Und ja, lieber Winfried, wenn ich mir Zeit für etwaige Beschwerden nehmen sollte, geht es wieder bergauf. Ich vermute allerdings, dass es Sachgründe geben wird, den Patienten keinen echten Rollstuhl anzubieten. Vielleicht wären danach die Patienten entschwunden, das Krankenhaus leer oder alle lägen auf der Notfallstation, weil sie den selbst gewählten Parkour über das Treppenhaus nicht meistern konnten oder schlicht in den verbliebenen Übergängen hängen blieben und mit dem Gefährt verunglückten. Die Angst vor Haftungsfolgen lässt wohl kaum noch Freiräume. Da zerre ich wohl besser an dem Schiebestuhl rum und weiß nach mehreren Runden des Schiebens von A nach B (hier bis W) im weitläufigen Haus sicher, welche Fähigkeiten mir ohne Training meiner Muskulatur deutlich fehlen. Aber diese Beschwerlichkeiten bleiben angesichts der echten Probleme kleine Steine auf dem Weg zurück in die Nähe unseres bisherigen Lebens mit beiden Beinen auf der Erde.

Lieber Karl, erste gute Anzeichen gab es. Zunächst wurden nicht nur die Bilder mittels CT, sondern gleich auch der MRT gefertigt. Es ging also mit doppeltem Geräteeinsatz weiter. Dabei konnte sich Victor schon besser drehend bewegen. Als dann vor Auswertung der neuen Bilder die erste Neurologin sich ein persönliches Bild von Victor verschaffen wollte, konnte er drei Schritte unter Schmerzen, aber ohne Abstützen und Einknicken gehen. Dies blieb zwar nicht bis zum Abend möglich, aber immerhin schon mehr als in den letzten Tagen.

Später sollte ankündigungsgemäß dann noch ein Bote aus der Ärztegruppe kommen, um uns das abschließende Ergebnis der Ursachenforschung auf Grundlage der neuen Bilder zu verkünden. Dieser blieb leider aus. Es wäre schon beruhigend, zu wissen, in welche Richtung es in der nahen Zukunft gehen wird. In Gedanken habe ich bereits Um- und Einbauten im Haus und vor allem dem treppenbasierten Eingangsbereich zur Überwindung der Hindernisse vorgenommen. Nun werden wir besser mit echter Geduld abwarten, auf das, was kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia


P.S.:

Statt des gestrigen Boten waren heute Morgen schon um 7.00 Uhr 9 Ärzte zur Visite, die als Ursache der Lähmung eine eingewachsene Metastase ausgemacht haben, die mittels Bestrahlungen angegangen werden soll.
 Ich möchte dazu vorher eine Zweitmeinung der Tumororthopädie von der Uniklinik Essen, ob auch eine Operation in Betracht kommt. Es hat sich indessen gleich schon die Strahlenärztin angekündigt. Da werde ich wegen zweier Gerichtstermine noch unterwegs sein. Doof.

----------


## Michi1

Ganz normale Rollstühle sind das bei uns. Sogar einer mit Überbreite. Den hab ich immer bei meinem Schwager gebraucht. Hatte nie Probleme. Auch konnte er sich damit selbst bewegen. Ohne Gebühren.

----------


## Georg_

Silvia,

man kann das operieren, das machen aber nur wenige Chirurgen.

Georg

----------


## Advo024

Georg,
weisst du, wer namentlich in Betracht kommt?
Silvia

----------


## MartinWK

Silvia, ich gebe zu, dass ich Krankenhäuser möglichst meide ("Einrichtungen zur Verbreitung von Keimen" hießen sie laut einem Schulfreund früher im Medizinstudium). Die Ärzte und Pfleger dort unterliegen vielen Zwängen, nicht zuletzt Zeitmangel. Generell gilt 3 Ärzte 5 Meinungen, hat mir sogar ein Professor der Orthopädie bei einem Beratungsgespräch wegen einer Sportverletzung gesagt, für die es gute Evidenz für mehrere verschiedene Therapien gibt und eine Leitlinie dazu. Bei high risk PCa sind es dann wohl 9 Ärzte und 15 Meinungen.

Die Hormontherapie schlägt an, etwa beim Nadir (PSA und/oder sichtbare Remission der Metas) sollten Metastasen mit belastenden klinischen Symptomen behandelt werden. Für eine solche Op am Rücken würde ich nicht die nächstbeste Klinik nehmen. Es gibt vermutlich mehrere Verfahren, das zu operieren. Die Komorbidität ist auch zu bedenken. Und wer möchte unnötig lange in einer Klinik liegen (siehe oben)? Bestrahlung ist da eher unkompliziert.

----------


## Georg_

Silvia,

dazu hatte ich letztes Jahr gepostet:

Auf der deutschen Krebskonferenz 2018 wurden auch Vorträge zu Wirbelsäulenmetastasen gehalten. Der Vortrag von Frau Dr. Semrau "Optimales Handling der spinalen Kompression" bietet einen Überblick. https://dkk.conference2web.com/#!contentsessions/28621
Man muss sich registrieren, das ist kostenlos.

Frau Dr. Semrau arbeitet in Erlangen. Ich denke in Essen ist auch ein Chirurg, der das durchführt.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Aber wie ist es zu erklären, dass eine Metastase, die nach etwa 8 Wochen Hormontherapie eigentlich angefangen haben müsste zu schrumpfen, den Druck aufs Rückenmark langsam erhöht?

Statt aus einer Konferenz von 9 Ärzten eine Sammeldiagnose zu erhalten, finde ich es als Patient hilfreicher, Wahrscheinlichkeiten der in Frage kommenden Ursachen mit jeweiligen Prognosen und Therapieoptionen genannt zu bekommen. Wenn ich als Laie wild drauflos spekuliere, könnten Stenose, Bandscheibenvorfall, Druckstellen aufgrund schrumpfender, aber nicht als Bruch erkennbarer Rückenwirbel oder Metastasen im Spinalkanal verantwortlich sein. Wäre es in der Tat eine Metastase, ginge das Raten um Art der Tumorzellen weiter und ob sie eventuell durch die Hormontherapie angeregt wurden. Für mich wäre es auch OK, Wahrscheinlichkeiten im Bereich einiger Promille zu bekommen. Wenigstens hätte man dann ein Aussage, die der tatsächlichen Unschlüssigkeit der Ärztekonferenz näher käme.

Überwiegt bei einem Befund die Ungewissheit, kann es am besten sein, abzuwarten. So ging es mir einmal als junger Erwachsener mit einer Verletzung, für welche in der Literatur mit Mortalitätsraten von rund 30% vermerkt sind. Ich wurde notfallmäßig operiert und dann hielt es in der ersten Woche niemand für nötig, mich über das mittelmäßige Ergebnis aufzuklären. Es folgten Wochen miserabler Diagnosen und wenn ich Ärzte nach Aussichten befragte, kriegte ich dumme Antworten der Art: "Wenn es bei Ihnen schief geht, sind es für Sie immer 100%." Schlussendlich hatte ich riesen Glück, als es sich von allein behob. Nur 17 Jahre später gelang es einem Mediziner, die zugrundeliegende Krankheit zu benennen. Und das auch nur, weil ich mich mit anhaltender Symptomatik nicht von niedergelassenen Ärzten vertrösten lies, sondern in einer Uniklinik untersucht wurde.

Wenn sich die Lähmungen derzeit nicht verschlimmern, finde ich Martins Vorschlag gut, bis zum PSA-Nadir zu warten und dann an den richtigen Stellen Metastasen zu bestrahlen.

Rollstühle mit großen, vom Patienten bedienbaren Rädern gab es selbst in Quebec. Mit alltagstauglichen Rollis kann man glaube ich schneller nach hinten umkippen, weil die großen Räder näher am Schwerpunkt liegen. Haftungsgründe könnten also das beschränkte Inventar in Victors Klinik erklären.

Gruß Karl

----------


## MartinWK

Karl, eine unsichere Diagnose bezüglich der Metastase wäre ein Argument für die OP, danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

abwarten ist leider keine Option. Wenn die Metastase wächst, was sie spätestens bei Eintritt der Resistenz gegen ADT machen wird, so wird die Situation lebensbedrohlich.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Georg, Martin,

wartet man nicht andererseits manchmal auch, bis Metastasen sich nach einigen Monaten Hormontherapie verkleinern, weil sie dann leichter abzutöten sind?

Eine Operation würde eine Biopsie ermöglichen, was für mich auch ein Argument für diese Variante wäre.

Karl

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, PSA-Nadir abwarten ohne Bildgebung als Verlaufskontrolle wäre fahrlässig. Ein Schrumpfen der störenden Metastase würde ich schon abwarten. Natürlich muss eingegriffen werden, wenn Lebensgefahr besteht. Bei einem ansonsten Gesunden wird man gleich therapieren - hier kann eine solche Empfehlung aus der fachärztlichen Sicht des Orthopäden (Leitlinie...) durch den urologisch-onkologischen Hintergrund relativiert werden.

----------


## Advo024

Zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank für eure helfenden Gedanken, Hinweise und Links.

Aus meiner Sicht bleibt die Diskrepanz zwischen rückläufigem PSA bei Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich und dem Verschwinden der Organmetastasen, also dem Erfolg der Hormontherapie in diesen Teilen im Gegensatz zum Progressionsgeschehen hinsichtlich der Knochenmetastasen. Da besteht doch vor der nun empfohlenen Bestrahlung Aufklärungsbedarf. Zumindest mit einer Biopsie sollte meines Erachtens geklärt werden, ob und gegebenenfalls in welche Richtung gegebenenfalls Zellveränderungen bei den Knochenmetastasen stattgefunden haben. Sollte eine OP möglich sein, könnten auch so die fehlenden Informationen eingeholt werden. Dazu hat Victor den Kontakt zur Uni Essen aufgenommen, die vorab den CT- und MRT-Bericht haben möchten. Der soll Victor gleich ausgehändigt werden. Wir werden sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Ich bin zunächst erleichtert und angenehm überrascht vom Strahlenarzt, der sich gegen die Mehrheitsmeinung seiner Kollegen wendet:

Der Strahlenarzt, weigert sich nach nochmaliger Sichtung der letzten Bilder von gestern entsprechend der Empfehlung von heute Morgen strahlend zu behandeln. Er nahm sich Zeit für ein Gespräch mit Victor,
 teilte dabei unsere Auffassung und besah sich die Gehversuche Victors.
 Auch er erkenne den Zusammenhang des PCa mit dem aktuellen Geschehen nicht. Aus seiner Sicht schlage die Hormontherapie jedenfalls noch an. Ein echtes Progressionsgeschehen der Knochenmetastasen
 sei bildgebend nicht festzustellen. Dazu fehlten frühere Vergleichsbilder. Ursächlich für die Lähmungserscheinungen sehe er entsprechend einem Hinweis im Bericht zum MRT eine Muskelveränderung
 aufgrund eines Ödems, welches sich gebildet habe. Seine Feststellungen werde er weitergeben und die Rückgabe seines Behandlungsauftrages an den Orthopäden veranlassen.

Nun haben wir die zweite Einzel-Ablehnung zum bisherigen professoral vorgeschlagenen Vorgehen:

der chirurgische Orthopäde operiert das Geschehen um die Bandscheibe nicht;der Strahlenarzt bestrahlt die Knochenmetastasen nicht.
 Bleibt zu hoffen, dass ein zeitnahes Handeln nicht erforderlich ist. Eine Woche ist schon ohne tragenden Befund vergangen.
 Beruhigend ist für uns, dass der jeweilige Vorschlag der Professorenrunde nicht ohne weitere Überprüfung eines bislang unbeteiligten Facharztes umgesetzt worden ist.
 Beunruhigend bleibt, was wohl der nächste Befund und die nächste Empfehlung bringen werden. 
Wie viele Ärzte werden sich künftig erforderlichenfalls noch gegen die Empfehlungen der großen Expertenrunde wenden?
 Was können wir noch von dem, was kommt, glauben, wenn es nur wenigstens ins bisherige Bild passt?

Derzeit danke ich den mutigen Fachärzten und bleibe skeptisch gegenüber weiteren Empfehlungen.


In den aktuellen Berichten zum Becken-Lendenbereich heißt es:

Ärztlicher Befundbericht:

*MRT Becken nativ vom 30.05.2022*

Klinische Angaben:
erbitte MRT-BWS/LWS und Becken nach RS mit Dr Katoh bei ossär metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom. PSMA-PET CT vom 11.5 mit ausgeprägter ossärer Met. der WS und Stammskelett. Aktuell seit 3 Tagen rasch progrediente Beinheberschwäche rechts und Parästhesie Oberschenkelinnenseite rechts. Dringliche Bildgebung mit Frage nach akuter Spinalkanaleinengung/Nervenwurzelkompression DD Fraktur bei ev. geplanter operativer Versorgung erbeten.

Befund:
Röntgenaufnahmen des Beckens vom 27.05.2022 sowie PSMA-PET-CT vom 11.05.2022 zur Korrelation.
Fleckig inhomogenes Knochenmarksignal in den T2- und T1- gewichteten Sequenzen, bei bekannter PSMA-PET-positiver disseminierter osteoblastischer Metastasierung im Bereich des gesamten Beckenskeletts sowie der proximalen Oberschenkel. Geringe T2-hyperintense Signalgebung im Weichgewebe ventral des Iliosakralgelenkes links, die dortigen Gefäßnervenbündel (A. und V. iliacae; Plexus sacralis) umgebend ohne eindeutiges anatomisches Korrelat in den T1-gewichteten Sequenzen. Inhomogene Signalgebung der Prostata bei bekanntem Karzinom.
Analog hierzu auch T2-hyperintense Signalgebung Im Bereich der Hüfte rechts, dabei im Bereich der Gefäßnervenbündel intermuskulär sowie auch im Musculus obturatorius externus sowie Musculus pectineus wie bei diffusem Muskelödem - Klinik?

Beurteilung:
Bekannt disseminiert osteoblastisch metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom.
T2-hyperintense Signalgebung im Bereich der Weichteile der Hüfte rechts, dabei im Bereich der Gefäßnervenbündel intermuskulär sowie insbesondere auch im Musculus obturatorius externus sowie Musculus pectineus wie bei diffusem Muskelödem - Klinik?


*CT Becken und Oberschenkel nativ vom 30.05.2022*

Klinische Angaben:
Patient mit bekanntem, ossär mestastasierten Prostatakarzinom. Aktuell Schmerzexazerbation mit Schmerzen des rechten Hüftgelenkes (Rotationsschmerz- und Leistenschmerz). Unfallchirurgische Mitbeurteilung erfolgt sowie Röntgen. Laut Unfallchirurgen ergänzend noch CT Becken sowie der Oberschenkel inklusive beider Knie mit Frage nach Osteolysen / Fissuren. Erbitte um entsprechende Durchführung.

Befund:
Mehrere Voraufnahmen vorliegend, zuletzt relevant ein MRT Becken vom 30.05.2022 sowie ein PSMA-PET-CT CT vom 11.05.2022.
Analog zum PSMA-PET-CT Nachweis einer diffusen osteoblastischen Metastasierung im Beckenskelett sowie insbesondere im Bereich der proximalen Oberschenkel (Femurkopf und -Hals), jeweils bilateral. Dabei insbesondere aufgelockerte Knochenstruktur im ISG-nahen Os ilium beidseits . Pathologische Frakturen können dabei nicht abgegrenzt werden. Geringe Fettgewebestrübung das Gefäßnervenbündel ventral des Os iliums links umgebend - unspezifisch. Facettengelenksarthrose lumbosakral.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Silvia,

bei Nervenwurzelkompression sollte nicht zu lange gewartet werden wegen irreparabler Nervenschäden.

Hatte nämlich vor ca. 9 Jahren bei Bandscheibenvorfall in der Lendenwirbelsäule diese Kompression mit extremen Schmerzen. Damals wurde die dadurch verursachte Lähmung im Fuß (konnte den Fuß nicht mehr abrollen) zu spät erkannt, weil ich kaum gehen konnte, und da war das Zeitfenster für einen chirurgischen Eingriff schon geschlossen. Dadurch ist eine Teillähmung des Fußes bei mir zurückgeblieben. Immerhin konnte ich nach einem Jahr wieder einigermaßen, etwas unrund natürlich,  gehen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

komplizierte Anamnese. 

Ich verweise auf meine Notiz #308, dort hatte ich die Möglichkeit eines Ödems erwähnt.

Geeignete Therapie zur Linderung gibt es.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Lutz, gerne würden wir die Dinge beschleunigen. Ich hege nach wie vor die Befürchtung, dass die Zeitfenster für verschiedene spezielle Vorgehen bereits geschlossen sein könnten.
 Auch deine Erfahrungen belegen dies. Dabei kommt es meines Erachtens für die Folgen nicht auf die Ursache der Nervenkompression an, dauert diese nur lange genug an.
 Aber damit drehen wir uns im Kreis. Ohne tragfähige Abklärung der Ursache z.B. keine OP ins Blaue vom Orthopäden, Neurochirurgen oder Tumororthopäden. 
Wo sollte dann auch von welchem Arzt welches Geschehen beseitigt werden? Trial and error kommt hier nicht in Betracht. Ohne OP aber bleibt der Nerv möglicher Weise viel zu lange komprimiert. 
Und nun? Wie lässt sich eine treffende Diagnose bei 9 diagnostizierenden Ärzten und dann noch nachfolgenden Oberärzten zur Umsetzung beschleunigt erlangen?

Irgendwie scheint immer der Wurm drin. 
Der erste Urologe beschäftigte sich vornehmlich mit Anti-Aging und präventivem Lifestyle älterer Herren.
 Der zweite war sich selbst genug.
 Der dritte dirigiert nun seine Kollegen, ohne zu einer tragfähigen Entscheidung zu gelangen, wobei in der jetztigen Lähmungssituation die Option eines erneuten Wechsels nur schwer umzusetzen wäre
 und fraglich bliebe, wer überhaupt besser sehen und helfen könnte. Ein Spezialist für was auch immer ist es frühestens, wenn wir wissen, woran wir sind.

Lieber Winfried, ja, wie so oft warst du schon früh auf der richtigen Spur und hast im Hinweis # 308 sogar das treffende Beispiel eines Ödems gewählt.
 Deine Patienten dürften dich schmerzlich vermissen. Hoffentlich bringt dein Nachfolger mehr als den NC, Studium, ärztliche Approbation sowie abgeschlossene Facharztausbildung auf dem Papier mit.
 Ich habe Victor nochmals auf die Zusammenhänge der Schmerzentstehung und Behandlung hingewiesen. 
Kann es sein, dass die 11 metastasierten Lymphknoten im Lendenbereich für dort auftretende Ödeme verantwortlich sind? 
Mir war in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass Victor im Laufe des Tages -früher nicht bekannte- Wassereinlagerungen in den Beinen (Knöcheln) hatte, die nun bei hochgelagerten Beinen im Bett wieder verschwunden sind.
 Aber vielleicht bilden sich Ödeme ja auch an anderen Stellen, wenn es zu Störungen des Lymphabflusses durch die Metastasen kommt?
 Wie könnte man dann vorgehen, um möglichst schnell den Druck auf den Nerv zu beseitigen?

Ach ja, der Anti-Raucher-Kurs sollte wegen zu geringer Anmeldungen ins Wasser fallen. 
Nachdem Victor freundlich-hartnäckig mehrfach nachfragte und bis zur Referentin gelangte, soll der Kurs nun in Abstimmung mit den Möglichkeiten Victors
 und meinen Schiebediensten ab nächster Woche doch noch mit den wenigen Verbliebenen starten.
 Abwarten, ob es dabei bleibt. Termine sind jedenfalls schon abgesprochen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Lieber Winfried, ... hast im Hinweis # 308 sogar das treffende Beispiel eines Ödems gewählt.
> 
>  Ich habe Victor nochmals auf die Zusammenhänge der Schmerzentstehung und Behandlung hingewiesen. 
> Kann es sein, dass die 11 metastasierten Lymphknoten im Lendenbereich für dort auftretende Ödeme verantwortlich sind?
> 
> Mir war in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass Victor im Laufe des Tages -früher nicht bekannte- Wassereinlagerungen in den Beinen (Knöcheln) hatte, die nun bei hochgelagerten Beinen im Bett wieder verschwunden sind.
>  Aber vielleicht bilden sich Ödeme ja auch an anderen Stellen, wenn es zu Störungen des Lymphabflusses durch die Metastasen kommt?
> 
> 
> ...


- Ödeme haben verschiedene Ursachen
- du beschreibst typische Zeichen der Herzinsuffizienz:

   Beinödeme beidseitig 
   abendliche Ödeme 
   im Liegen reversibel

- bei Victor wurde das Diureticum Spironolacton abgesetzt
- ersatzlos ?

Dringend Hausarzt bzw. Internisten alarmieren!

An eine mechanische (Lymphbahn) Ursache denke ich hier (Beinödeme) zunächst nicht.

Winfried

----------


## MartinWK

"Aber vielleicht bilden sich Ödeme ja auch an anderen Stellen, wenn es zu Störungen des Lymphabflusses durch die Metastasen kommt?
Wie könnte man dann vorgehen, um möglichst schnell den Druck auf den Nerv zu beseitigen?"
Silvia, die Ursache der Nervenkompression ist ziemlich sicher eine Metastase, und das Ödem vermutlich sekundär entstanden  - was du hier ja auch vermutest. Daher sind zwei Therapiepfade parallel indiziert:
 (a) Zur Linderung ist die erste Maßnahme Kortison in hoher Dosis. Zusätzlich kann lokal entlastet werden durch konservative Behandlung. Dann wäre eine Operation angebracht, die die Kompression aktuell beseitigt (ob Tumor entfernt wird, ist eigentlich egal, da keine radikale Beseitigung möglich sein wird).
(b) allgemeiner Angriff auf den Tumor; ADT erfolgt schon. Ein multimodaler (aber experimenteller) Ansatz wäre jetzt gleichzeitig eine Ligandentherapie zu machen (nicht erst bei Versagen der ADT). Eine lokale Bestrahlung sollte mit zeitlichem Abstand zur Rücken-Op erfolgen (wenn überhaupt, siehe Rat einiger Ärzte).
Soweit das Schema. Ob das operierbar ist und welche Risiken bestehen ist Sache eines Spezialisten für Wirbelsäulen-Op. Da lohnt es sich, Umschau zu halten - die größten Kliniken sind nicht immer die besten und flexibelsten. Wenn das absolut nicht geht: ein Argument mehr für den multimodalen Ansatz.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Martin,




> "Aber vielleicht bilden sich Ödeme ja auch an anderen Stellen, wenn es zu Störungen des Lymphabflusses durch die Metastasen kommt?
> Wie könnte man dann vorgehen, um möglichst schnell den Druck auf den Nerv zu beseitigen?"
> Silvia, die Ursache der Nervenkompression ist ziemlich sicher eine Metastase, und das Ödem vermutlich sekundär entstanden  - was du hier ja auch vermutest. Daher sind zwei Therapiepfade parallel indiziert:
>  (a) Zur Linderung ist die erste Maßnahme Kortison in hoher Dosis. Zusätzlich kann lokal entlastet werden durch konservative Behandlung. Dann wäre eine Operation angebracht, die die Kompression aktuell beseitigt (ob Tumor entfernt wird, ist eigentlich egal, da keine radikale Beseitigung möglich sein wird).
> (b) allgemeiner Angriff auf den Tumor; ADT erfolgt schon. Ein multimodaler (aber experimenteller) Ansatz wäre jetzt gleichzeitig eine Ligandentherapie zu machen (nicht erst bei Versagen der ADT). Eine lokale Bestrahlung sollte mit zeitlichem Abstand zur Rücken-Op erfolgen (wenn überhaupt, siehe Rat einiger Ärzte).
> Soweit das Schema. Ob das operierbar ist und welche Risiken bestehen ist Sache eines Spezialisten für Wirbelsäulen-Op. Da lohnt es sich, Umschau zu halten - die größten Kliniken sind nicht immer die besten und flexibelsten. Wenn das absolut nicht geht: ein Argument mehr für den multimodalen Ansatz.


Zustimmung!

Jedoch bleibt die Therapie der Herzinsuffizienz offenbar insuffizient.

Winfried

----------


## MartinWK

"_Jedoch bleibt die Therapie der Herzinsuffizienz offenbar insuffizient._"
Schöne Formulierung!

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Aber vielleicht bilden sich Ödeme ja auch an anderen Stellen, wenn es zu  Störungen des Lymphabflusses durch die Metastasen kommt?
>  Wie könnte man dann vorgehen, um möglichst schnell den Druck auf den Nerv zu beseitigen?


Bewegungsmangel ist sicher auch ein Faktor. Kann Victor eventuell am Rollator kürzere Strecken laufen?

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

neue Erkenntnis der Ärztegruppe sei, man schließe sich dem Strahlenarzt an und gehe von der Wirksamkeit der Hormontherapie insgesamt aus, wodurch es auch zu einer Rückbildung der Knochenmetastasen kommen sollte. Bis dahin solle noch versucht werden, konservativ mit Physiotherapie die Gehfähigkeit wiederherzustellen. Nur, wenn dies erfolglos bleibe, stehe eine OP an.
 Dazu erklärte sich Victor nun auch mit der Einnahme von entzündungshemmenden Schmerzmitteln bereit, damit das konservative Herangehen bald Erfolg haben kann. Die Physio solle möglichst heute bereits beginnen. Victor übt bereits, einige Schritte bis zum Fenster frei zu gehen.

Und ja Martin, selbst der stabsleitende Prof. befürwortete bei seiner frühmorgendlichen Visite das zeitnahe systemische Herangehen mittels Radioligandentherapie. Das bekämen wir von ihm aber nicht schriftlich.
 Dies wäre für uns ohnehin nur bei Streit mit der Krankenkasse von Interesse. Sämtliche Unterlagen nebst Bildgebungen, Laborwerten und Berichten würden zusammengetragen, damit wir diese bald zur Verfügung haben, um dann gezielt einen Cocktail der Liganden zusammenstellen lassen zu können. Die Kontaktmöglichkeiten zur Uni Bonn werde er unseren Unterlagen auf einem separaten Zettel beifügen lassen.
 Notfalls müsse zum Auffangen der Blutwerte noch eine Bluttransfusion erfolgen. Das würden wir aber zuvor mit dem Hämatologen im Anschluss an dessen Biopsie-Ergebnisse besprechen müssen.
 Dies würde erfahrungsgemäß noch etwa eine Woche dauern.

Zuvor soll daher nun schnellstmöglich auch die ausgefallene Biopsie des Beckenkammes gemacht werden. Auch dies könne vielleicht heute noch funktionieren. Also bekommt Victor bislang weder Frühstück noch Mittagessen. Wasserdiät ist angesagt. Dafür denke man aber auch über seine baldige Entlassung nach.

Winfried, deine Hinweise haben wir sehr ernst genommen. Victor hat heute Vormittag dazu nach Erhalt noch den Stationsarzt informiert. Nun wird auch ein kardiologischer Internist hinzugezogen.
 Zudem steht nächste Woche der vereinbarte Termin zur Nachbesprechung beim behandelnden Kardiologen an.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

ein Stein ist uns vom Herzen gefallen.
Ich habe Victor heute aus dem Krankenhaus abholen dürfen.

Alles hat planmäßig funktioniert. Die Biopsie wurde gestern gemacht. Nachblutungen sind nicht aufgetreten. 
Die Physio beginnt. Victor darf aber auch die ersten Gehversuche alleine unternehmen. 
Und ja, Karl, Victor hat seit gestern mit dem vielseitig einsetzbaren Schiebestuhl geübt, weiter als bis zum Fenster zu gelangen. 
Mit den Schmerzmitteln ist das auf dem Flur schon gut gelungen. Zum Marathon werde ich Victor aber vorerst nicht anmelden.
 Dafür haben wir -zuhause angekommen- auf seinen Wunsch zur Probe bereits eine kleine Runde mit dem Fahrrad gedreht.
 Das gelingt viel besser als das Gehen und ist nahezu schmerzfrei möglich.

Winfried, deine Hinweise wurden schon gestern sehr ernst genommen und umgehend abgeklärt. Der Internist des Krankenhauses hat sich dazu alle Unterlagen nebst Medikamentenliste und kardiologischem Bericht, den wir zu den Akten gereicht hatten, einschließlich aktueller Bildgebung genau angesehen. Im Ergebnis gab er Entwarnung. Aus seiner Sicht bedürfe es derzeit keines Eingreifens. Soweit Victor dies verstanden hat, wurde es begründet mit den nur punktuell aufgetretenen Ödemen, die sich auf wenige Regionen im Körper beschränken würden. Zum allgemeinen Anzeichen der abendlichen Wasseransammlungen in den Beinen vermutet er, dass Victor schon über längere Zeit Schonhaltungen eingenommen habe, die dies befördert hätten. Mit zunehmender angeleiteter richtigen Bewegung sollten die Probleme wieder reduziert werden. Allerdings möge der behandelnde Kardiologe nochmals genau hinschauen, ob es mit der verbliebenen Medikation tatsächlich sein Bewenden haben könne. Aus seiner Sicht habe dies bis zum Termin in der nächsten Woche Zeit. Das verbliebene Torasemid reiche aktuell zur Entwässerung aus. Es gäbe keine Anzeichen von Wasser in Lunge oder Herz, wonach ein Ersatz für das entfallene Spironolacton verabreicht werden müsse. Die Gefahr sei allerdings aufgrund der verbliebenen Insuffizienz naheliegend und müsse künftig in regelmäßigen Abständen unter Kontrolle bleiben, wenngleich die bisherige Verbesserung der Herzleistung erstaunlich und erfreulich sei.

Nun warten wir bis Ende der nächsten Woche noch geduldig auf die Ergebnisse der Biopsie und hoffen auf eine Möglichkeit zur Verbesserung der Blutwerte, damit wir dann endlich die Radioligandentherapie umsetzen können. Notfalls bleiben noch die Bluttransfusionen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

eine erfreuliche Entwicklung. Bewegung (Radfahren) ein Teil der Therapie!




> Das verbliebene Torasemid reiche aktuell zur Entwässerung aus. Es gäbe keine Anzeichen von Wasser in Lunge oder Herz, wonach ein Ersatz für das entfallene Spironolacton verabreicht werden müsse


Gut so.

Lobenswert deine Beobachtung hinsichtlich der Ödeme!

Winfried

----------


## daniela3

Hallo liebe Silvia,

du schreibst: 

Nun warten wir bis Ende der nächsten Woche noch geduldig auf die Ergebnisse der Biopsie und hoffen auf eine Möglichkeit zur Verbesserung der Blutwerte, damit wir dann endlich die Radioligandentherapie umsetzen können.

Warum dauert es bis Ende der nächsten Woche?

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela,

die Probe geht an ein Speziallabor nach Freiburg, welches -wie sollte es anders sein- überlastet ist. Hinzu kämen die Pfingstfeiertage, so dass wir nicht früher mit einem Ergebnis rechnen mögen.
 Der Hämatologe melde sich, sobald er etwas wisse. Zu dessen Sekretärin haben wir ein gutes Verhältnis aufgebaut. Auch sie sicherte uns eine sofortige Kontaktaufnahme zu.

Wenn ein Wunschkonzert ansteht, wünschen wir uns, dass Georg und nicht die Radiologin mit deren Erwartung richtig liegt. Aber, egal was sich nun zeigt, werden wir die Blutwerte noch pushen müssen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

- wie weit ist Victors Mobilität ?
- sind die Beinödeme reversibel?
- kann Victor flach liegen oder braucht er Kissen zum Schlafen (Orthopnoe)?

Ich wünsche euch - deiner Familie - und allen Mitlesern frohe Pfingsten!


Winfried

----------


## daniela3

auch dir frohe Pfingsten, lieber Winfried! Wir sind inzwischen in Spanien angekommen, geniessen die Entspannung hier und versuchen erstmal an den PCA nicht zu denken. PSA wird zuerst im Juli gemessen kurz bevor wir wieder heimfahren.

Silvia und Victor halten wir die Daumen dass die (hoffentlich bald) angefangene Therapie anschlägt und sie aus diesem Wahnsinn langsam rauskommen…

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela, lieber Winfried und alle Interessierten,

vielen Dank sowohl für deine fürsorgliche Nachfragen wie die Pfingstgrüße, die wir gerne erwidern.

Die Mobilität Victors auf der Skala von nahezu uneingeschränkt gut (10) bis sehr schlecht (0) ergibt sich aus den verschiedenen Bewegungsarten, die wir täglich mehrfach üben, absteigend:

Fahrrad fahren (nur Auf- und Abstieg sind -wegen Querstange- problematisch) (9)
Gehen (nach einigen Sekunden Startzeit) für bis zu 20 Schritte freies Gehen (7)
Treppen steigen mit Festhalten und Abstützen (3)
Stehen mehr als 2 Minuten (3)
normales freies Gehen mehr als 20 Schritte (2)
Aufstehen und Losgehen (2)

Letzteres führt nun häufiger dazu, dass Victor länger dort verweilt, wo er gerade sitzt, nur weil er das Aufstehen und die ersten Schritte scheut. Da wird der Physiotherapeut nach Pfingsten hoffentlich noch deutliche Verbesserungen herbeiführen können.

Und ja, die Ödeme sind morgens wieder verschwunden und nun nur noch auf der betroffenen rechten Seite abends ausgeprägt, obwohl Victor beide Beine tagsüber zwischendurch immer wieder einmal hochlagert.
 Zum Schlafen hat sich an Victors seit jeher bestehender Angewohnheit eines unter den Kopf geknuddelten Kissens, welches bis zum Morgen zumeist abhandenkommt, nichts verändert.
 Zu Atemnot kommt es dabei nicht.

Zufällig ist mir gestern mein Mutterpass in die Hände geraten. Dem konnte ich entnehmen, dass mein HB-Wert nach der Geburt auch bei nur noch 10 lag, sich allerdings auch bald wieder ohne ärztliche Hilfe erholte. Dementsprechend wird es wohl auf die Ursache des Absinkens beziehungsweise der Erhöhung aller maßgebenden Blutwerte bei Victor ankommen. Sollte gemäß der Erwartung der Radiologin tatsächlich das Knochenmark durch die Metastasen des PCa infiltriert sein, weiß ich nicht, wie noch vor Durchführung der Radioligandentherapie eine Verbesserung herbeigeführt werden könnte.

 Hast du oder ein anderer dazu eine Idee, die nicht in regelmäßige Bluttransfusionen mündet? Was haltet ihr von den Ersatzmaßnahmen, die dazu den Zeugen Jehovas wegen deren Problemen mit Bluttransfusionen angeboten werden? Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, trotz normgerechter Eisenwerte, für kurze Zeit (!) zusätzlich Eisen zum Ankurbeln der Blutproduktion einzusetzen?

https://www.tellmed.ch/tellmed/Press...Sicherheit.php
https://www.jw.org/de/bibliothek/bue...r-Transfusion/

Andererseits wird in einer solch bescheidenen Situation leitliniengemäß eine im Vergleich zur Radioligandentherapie doch viel belastendere Chemo (mit Bluttransfusionen) angeboten. Auch hat sich der stabsleitende Chef nicht darauf beschränkt, uns den angekündigten Zusatzzettel zur Lu177 bei der Entlassung zukommen zu lassen, sondern Victor in seinem Vorhaben unterstützt mit dem Bemerken, er würde nicht anders handeln und hat auch in den Abschlussbericht zum weiteren Prozedere aufgenommen:
  Falls eine Radioligandentherapie im Verlauf gewünscht ist, kann die Kontaktaufnahme zum Beispiel zu Prof.  (mit Namen und Rufnummer) erfolgen . 
Hinter der Hand bedauerte er im Abschlussgespräch mit Victor, dass im eigenen Haus (noch) kein Angebot einer Radioligandentherapie zur Verfügung stehe. Wir seien damit auf dem richtigen Weg, wenn Victors Blutwerte dies gestatten und während der Therapie keine besonderen Unverträglichkeiten aufträten. Diese recht eindeutig empfehlende Unterstützung haben wir von ihm nicht erwartet.

Zudem kann erwartungsgemäß durch eine Radioligandentherapie die Situation auch betreffend der zahlreichen stark PSMA absondernden Knochenmetastasen verbessert werden, so dass sich die Blutbildung anschließend wieder verbessern könnte. Wir möchten daher unsere Chancen ungerne mit einem langen rumdoktern an den Blutwerten vergeuden.

Irgendwie brauchen wir jetzt also eine Art Wundermittel, welches die Handlungsfähigkeit (Blutbildung im Knochenmark) schnell wiederherstellt. Je nach konkreter Diagnose des Hämatologen, der wir nun nicht vorgreifen wollen, scheint indessen vielfach einzige kurative Behandlungsform eine Blutstammzell- oder Knochenmarktransplantation zu sein, wenn nicht das Grundübel zu beseitigen ist. 
Um gegen das Grundübel anzugehen, benötigen wir eine Maßnahme, welche bitte verbessern sollte:


HB-Wert nun weiter abgesunken auf 10.5 g/dl (-)Erythrozyten auf 3.34 10˄6/µL (-)Hämatokrit auf 31.3 % (-)RDW (=EVB) auf 15.4 % (+), Erys, die -trotz normgerechter Eisenwerte- nicht normal ausgebildet sind

Demgegenüber ist das Hochschießen der A(L)P hoffnungsgemäß weiter rückläufig und könnte entsprechend den Hinweisen von Andi (#254) auf ein Heilungsgeschehen in den Knochen hindeuten,
 welches nur leider nicht gleichermaßen die Blutbildung erfasst hat.


A(L)P runter auf 1879 (Spitzenwert ist nun schon nahezu halbiert, aber gegenüber dem oberen Referenzwert von 130 immer noch erheblich zu hoch).

Mit dir, liebe Daniela, hoffen wir weiter, dass wir aus diesem Wahnsinn langsam rauskommen und danken für deine gehaltenen Daumen.
Und Daniela, euch wünschen wir, dass nichts euere Entspannung trübt.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,
in eurem Profil steht eine niedrige GFR. Niereninsuffizienz festgestellt. Da würde ich den Hämatologen mal nach EPO fragen. Siehe hier: https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....r-bei-anaemie/
Gruß Arnold

----------


## KarlEmagne

Die Eisentabletten gibt es in verschiedenen Konzentrationen. Ich habe in Ecuador und Bolivien welche vorm Höhenbergsteigen geschluckt, ohne vorher meine Eisenwerte zu prüfen und habe nichts Nachteiliges bemerkt. Ich denke, niedrig dosiert könnten sie Victors HB vielleicht doch heben. Die hochwertigeren Präparate sind mit Vitaminen versehen und ich fand sie leicht verträglich.

Oder vielleicht extra Blattspinat?  Der ist auch sonst sehr gesund!

Sofern eine Radioligandentherapie mit Bluttransfusionen möglich wäre, würde ich das bevorzugen. Natürlich riskiert man grundsätzlich Infektionen, aber in Deutschland werden Blutkonserven doch eigentlich gut geprüft?

Gruß Karl

----------


## LowRoad

> Irgendwie brauchen wir jetzt also eine Art Wundermittel...


Silvia,
Wundermittel könnte wohl jeder gebrauchen, ich suche da auch schon sehr lange erfolglos danach. Gegen Anämie helfen halt nur nachhaltig Therapien, die eben auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Das Problem ist, dass die Docs nur die Bluttransfusion auf dem Schirm haben. Klar könnte EPO, aber auch Östrogen und Dexamethason schon viel bewirken, aber das durchzusetzen  schwierig, wie Ihr selbst erfahren habt.

Vor Eisen Ergänzung muss ich aber dringend warnen. Das ist so ein Reflex bei den Patienten, wenn das HB zu tief ist, zu Eisenpräparaten zu greifen. Falsch und gefährlich!

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> Silvia,
> Wundermittel könnte wohl jeder gebrauchen, ich suche da auch schon sehr lange erfolglos danach. Gegen Anämie helfen halt nur nachhaltig Therapien, die eben auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Das Problem ist, dass die Docs nur die Bluttransfusion auf dem Schirm haben. Klar könnte EPO, aber auch Östrogen und Dexamethason schon viel bewirken, aber das durchzusetzen  schwierig, wie Ihr selbst erfahren habt.
> 
> Vor Eisen Ergänzung muss ich aber *dringend warnen*. Das ist so ein Reflex bei den Patienten, wenn das HB zu tief ist, zu Eisenpräparaten zu greifen. Falsch und gefährlich!


Andys kompetente Stellungnahme kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Du schreibst zu den Ödemen



> Und ja, die Ödeme sind morgens wieder verschwunden und nun nur noch auf der *betroffenen rechten* Seite abends ausgeprägt, obwohl Victor beide Beine tagsüber zwischendurch immer wieder einmal hochlagert.


- ein thrombotisches Geschehen muss hier ausgeschlossen werden mit Duplexsonographie.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Ich danke dir lieber Arnold, denn das war auch Andis und unsere Idee, die der vorherige Urologe mit der bösen Frage quittierte, ob ich meinen Mann gleich nächsten Tages unter die Erde bringen wolle.

Als ich dann recherchierte, war mir zwar klar, dass sich EPO zwischenzeitlich auf der roten Liste befindet, doch geht es uns ja nur um eine kurzzeitige Überbrückung und kein Dauerdoping
 über einen unteren tolerablen Hämoglobinwert von 12-13 hinaus.

Auch halten wir EPO im Vergleich mit den tumorbezogenen Risiken von Bluttransfusionen
https://pubs.asahq.org/anesthesiology/article/109/6/989/10501/Blood-Transfusion-Promotes-Cancer-Progression-A 
für durchaus tragbar.

Hinzu kommt, dass es uns mit Winfrieds Hilfe durch Reduzierung der Herzmedikamente gelungen ist, die miesen Nierenwerte erheblich zu bessern. 
Dazu habe ich nun Victors Profil hier aktualisiert und bei myprostate.eu eine weitere Grafik angelegt, die ausweist, dass die Nierenwerte sich nahezu um 100% verbessert haben
 und nun bei über 60% (nur noch leicht vermindert) liegen.

Gegebenenfalls werden wir also eine neuerliche Diskussion dann mit dem Hämatologen führen, wenn dessen Ergebnisse der Biopsie vorliegen. 
Vielleicht werden wir ihn vom kurzzeitigen Einsatz des EPO überzeugen können.


Lieber Karl, deine persönlichen Erfahrungen belegen die Idee mit einem etwaigen Nutzen der Zusatzportion Eisen.
 Und ja, auch Blattspinat ist gesund und steht wie anderes Gemüse und Obst ohnehin auf dem vegetarischen Essensplan Victors.
 In diesen ernährungsbedingten Formen werden wir sicher auch weiterhin Eisen zuführen.

Unsere Bedenken wegen der Bluttransfusionen ergeben sich nicht aus einer allgemeinen Sorge mangelnder Kontrolle, sondern den negativen Folgen von Bluttransfusionen, 
die mangels Alternativen kaum thematisiert werden.

In ihrer Aufarbeitung vom 28. April 2022 weist Carina Rehberg auf diese Nebenwirkungen von Bluttransfusionen hin:
https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/bibliothek/medikamente/nebenwirkungen-medikamente/bluttransfusionen-nebenwirkungen 
Dort heißt es auszugsweise:
 Die Statistik über Herzoperationen des Bristol Heart Institute belegt, dass sich das Risiko für Komplikationen bis hin zum Tod mit jedem Beutel Fremdblut um das Sechsfache erhöht.
 Weiter zeigt eine Zusammenfassung aus Philadelphia:Von insgesamt 45 Studien überwiegen in 42 Studien die Nachteile der Fremdblutgabe (mHa Paul Marik, Efficacy of red blood cell transfusion in the critically ill: a systematic review of the literature, Division of Pulmonary and Critical Care Medicine, Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, PA, USA, September 2008 Wirksamkeit von Bluttransfusionen bei kritisch kranken Patienten: Eine systematische Überprüfung der Literatur) .

 Im Jahr 2011 wurden in New York die Verläufe bis 30 Tage nach einer Operation bei 10.100 Patienten verglichen mit erschreckenden Ergebnissen:

Nach chirurgischen Eingriffen und einer Fremdblutgabe von nur ein bis zwei Beuteln gab es 76 Prozent mehr Lungenkomplikationen, 77 Prozent mehr Thrombosen sowie 87 Prozent mehr Wundentzündungen. Die Todesrate erhöhte sich bei den Patienten, die eine Bluttransfusion erhalten hatten, sogar um 29 Prozent (mHa Glance LG, Dick AW, Mukamel DB, Osler TM., "Association between trauma quality indicators and outcomes for injured patients", 1Department of Anesthesiology, University of Rochester School of Medicine, Rochester, New York, USA, Dezember 2011 Zusammenhänge zwischen Bluttransfusionen und Patienten mit Herzoperationen) .

 Eine weitere Studie belegt, dass *Bluttransfusionen das Risiko für Lymphdrüsenkrebserkrankungen erhöhen* kann.Viele Krebskranke werden überdies im Rahmen der Chemotherapie mit Bluttransfusionen therapiert, natürlich besonders dann, wenn die Chemotherapie zu einem Blutmangel führt, was häufig der Fall ist. Fatal, denn laut den Studienergebnissen können *Bluttransfusionen das Tumorwachstum beschleunigen* (mHa Atzil S1, Arad M, Glasner A., Abiri N, Avraham R, Greenfeld K, Rosenne E, Beilin B, Ben-Eliyahu S, Blood transfusion promotes cancer progression: a critical role for aged erythrocytes, 1Neuroimmunology Research Unit, Department of Psychology, Tel Aviv University, Israel, 2009 Bluttransfusionen fördern Krebsprogression) . 
Insbesondere das Risiko des beschleunigten Tumorwachstums, der Förderung neuer Metastasen und möglicher Entzündungsreaktionen wie auch von negativen Immunreaktionen 
schon nach der Verabreichung nur einer Bluttransfusion möchten wir gerne meiden.

Die Dokumentation "Böses Blut" - Transfusionsrisiken, Kehrtwende in der Intensivmedizin ARD schon vom 24.11.2014 zeigt einige der gefahrenträchtigen Probleme der bisherigen Praxis auf:
https://youtu.be/fShOJGW4oXI

Dort wird auch die Idee der zusätzlichen Eisengabe allerdings mit der weiteren (unbegründeten) Ablehnung von EPO in der Uni Münster kurz in einem Satz erwähnt.
Zudem soll die Kontrolle des Kalziumwertes wie das Geizen mit immer neuen Blutproben zu einer Wertbestimmung wichtig sein.

Zumindest an der Charité scheint nun seit Ende 2020 ein Umdenken einzusetzen:
https://www.tumor-online.de/fileadmin/user_upload/microsites/m_cc14/tumor-online/Dokumente1/Dokumente/Bluttransfusion.pdf 
Dort konnte ich die Behandlung mit Erythropoetin (EPO) -trotz Platzierung auf die rote Liste- als (bessere?) Alternative wiederfinden.
 Dies könnte das Risiko einer Bluttransfusion für höher befinden lassen als das eines Einsatzes von EPO.
 Dies deckt sich mit der Bewertung von Andi schon unter #254, dem ich an dieser Stelle nochmals ausdrücklich danken möchte.

Bleibt die Frage, ob EPO auch dann helfen kann, wenn sich die in Rede stehende Ursache in der reduzierten und fehlerhaften Produktion von Erythrozyten 
infolge eines Einwachsens der Metastasen ins Knochenmark bestätigen sollte.

Auch für deine neuerlichen Hinweise, Andi, ganz herzlichen Dank. 
Gerne nehme ich deine Anregung auf und recherchiere noch zu der Gabe von Östrogen und Dexamethason, von denen wir die Ärzte dann vielleicht eher überzeugen können.
 Deine Warnung vor der Zusatzgabe von Eisen nehmen wir sehr ernst, zumal ich mich schon über die Folgen von zu hohen Eisenwerten informiert habe 
und wir nicht die Pest gegen Cholera eintauschen wollen.

Und auch dir Winfried ein großer Dank. Bislang hat dein Spürsinn stets in die richtige Richtung geführt.
 Auch deinem Hinweis zur Abklärung eines etwaigen thrombotischen Geschehens werden wir daher nachgehen.
 Allerdings sind seit gestern Abend auch die Auffälligkeiten des rechten Beins entschwunden. 
Vielleicht nur durch die wieder mögliche vermehrte Bewegung oder besser noch durch eine Rückbildung eines blockierenden Ödems,
 bestenfalls einer Rückbildung der Knochenmetastasen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Und ja, auch Blattspinat ist gesund und steht wie anderes Gemüse und Obst ohnehin auf dem vegetarischen Essensplan Victors....


 Hallo Silvia,
ein erhöhter RDW-Wert kann u. a. auch auf einen Mangel auf  Vitamin B12 hinweisen.  Bei der vegetarischen Ernährung  ist oft die Vitamin B12- Aufnahme zu gering, langfristig wird der B12-Speicher geleert und es kann zu einer Anämie kommen. 
Weitere Ursache eines B12-Mangels wäre z. B. eine gestörte B12-Aufnahme, unabhängig von der Ernährungsform.

  Falls keine neueren Daten zum B12-Status vorliegen, dann bitte Gesamt-B12 und v.a. Holotranscobalamin, die aktive Form des B12 messen lassen (Hausarzt), um eine möglicherweise durch  B12-Mangel verursachte Anämie ausschließen zu können.

Franz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also ist Eisen für so gut wie alle Organe schlecht und kann gerade auch durch Bluttransfusionen im Überschuss in den Körper gelangen. Mir ist es aber tatsächlich verschrieben worden, als mein HB etwa 4 Monate nach der RP am unteren Normalwert lag. Weil die Kapseln Verstopfung auslösten, nahm ich dann nur wenige. 

Gering genug dosiert sind fast alle Giftstoffe unbedenklich... habe ich wohl nochmal Glück gehabt. Ein sehr lehrreicher Thread insgesamt. 

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir dann allerdings, dass EPO nicht ungefährlicher als einfache Eisenpräparate sein kann. 

Die Vorbehalte gegen Bluttransfusionen kann ich jetzt verstehen. Bei mir war es nach der RP wohl knapp davor, sie kamen am ersten Tag jede Stunde messen. 

Kann es nicht übrigens auch infolge der ADT noch eine Besserung des Blutbilds eintreten, wenn wir vermuten, dass der HB aufgrund zahlreicher ins Knochenmark eingedrungener Metastasen gesenkt ist?

----------


## LowRoad

Silvia,
es scheint mir an der Zeit, das Thema EPO wieder etwas einfangen zu müssen

Bluttransfusionen sind in akuten Situationen oft eine alternativlose Option! Dabei geht es dann um Leben und Tod. Anders verhält es sich beispielsweise bei eher chronischen oder therapieassoziierten Anämien. Hier wäre EPO, meiner Meinung nach, die oft bessere Alternative, die allerdings etwa 14 Tage bis zur vollen Entfaltung ihrer Wirkung benötigt. Je nach Dosierung dieser Wachstumsfaktoren kann eine Eisenergänzung erforderlich sein  aber nur dann!

Es ist halt alles komplizierter Kram, der immer irgendwie Abhängigkeiten offenbart, und bedauerlicherweise Wunder vermissen lässt. Besser man stellt sich dieser Realität.

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

lieber Franz, sicher hast du Recht, trotz aller düsteren Zeichen nicht das Denken an leicht zu beseitigende Ursachen zu vergessen. Ich habe daher auf unseren Zettel der nächsten Blutwertbestimmung auch den Status zum Gesamt-B12 und Holotranscobalamin aufgenommen. Wahrscheinlich wird unser HA reagieren wie so häufig: Ich habe zwar keine Vorstellung, wozu das alles gut sein soll, aber lassen Sie mir den Zettel hier, es wird so gemacht, wie Sie es möchten.

Und ja, lieber Karl, auf eine Verbesserung auch der Knochenmetastasen im Verlauf der Hormontherapie haben wir ja gehofft, nachdem PSA, Testosteron und nach dem Flare nun auch die A(L)P wie auch Organmetastasen rückläufig sind. Dagegen sprechen die Bewertungen der Radiologin zum PSMA/PET-CT und deren Prognosen zum Ergebnis der ausstehenden Biopsie. Sie geht wohl ehr von einem teilweisen Therapieversagen insoweit aus. Aber sicher ist das noch nicht.

Lieber Andi, kompliziert trifft die Sache recht gut. Immer wieder entstehen Situationen, in denen Etwas gleichermaßen gut mit Blick auf die eine Sache und schlecht mit Blick auf die andere Sache ist, in denen dann eine genaue Betrachtung mit fachübergreifenden Abwägungen gefragt sind. Der Glaube, ein behandelnder Facharzt könne dies mit seinen medizinischen Grundkenntnissen leisten, ist uns schnell abhandengekommen.
 Die Kenntnisse der verschiedenen Fachärzte lassen den Blick über den Tellerrand vermissen. Nicht einmal die von ihnen selbst eingeholten umfassenden Laborwerte erhalten ihre Beachtung, selbst wenn diese mit drei Kreuzen und/oder Ausrufezeichen beziehungsweise besonderen Anmerkungen versehen sind.

Unsere eigenen Fähigkeiten mit nur punktuellen Kenntnissen sind nicht ausreichend, das Gesamtgeschehen medizinisch zu erfassen und zu beurteilen. Es bleiben Lücken, die wir mit eurer Hilfe bislang auf ein Minimum reduzieren konnten. Soweit unser Dilemma nur die Ernährung betraf, konnten wir das noch ignorieren und nicht bei jedem Bissen zuvor darüber nachdenken, was dieser möglicher Weise positiv und/oder negativ im Körper bewirkt. Anders nun hinsichtlich der möglichen Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten und Ergänzungsmittel mit Blick auf den PCa, dessen Folgen und diverser Komorbiditäten.

Das Hoffen auf Wunder ist da mehr ein realistischer Wunsch, als das Verleugnen der Realität. Denn: Wer nicht an Wunder glaubt, ist kein Realist (David Ben-Gurion),
 zumal die Definition von Wahnsinn ist, immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten (Albert Einstein).
 Im Ergebnis denke ich, dass das, was wir heute für feststehende Fakten und Realität halten, nicht die ganze Wirklichkeit erfassen kann, sondern allenfalls den derzeitigen Wissensstand widerspiegelt
 und damit Raum für einen positiven Gemütszustand der Hoffnung auf neue Lösungsansätze belässt und so auch Wunder im Sinne von bislang Unerklärbarem als Mangel an Wissen geschehen lassen kann.

Dazu noch ein kleiner Einschub an den besonderen Foristen Reinhold2, der solche Dinge gerne hämisch verhöhnt und sich bereits ausdrücklich mehr von mir dazu wünschte:
Passt es, in belastenden und scheinbar aussichtslosen Situationen im Leben, wenn alles auf dem Spiel steht und es um die pure Existenz geht, an Wunder zu glauben?
 Ja, seien wir realistisch und glauben an Wunder im zuvor aufgezeigten Sinn.
 Nicht, um harte Fakten und schwierige Dinge auszuradieren oder zu übertünchen, auch nicht, um sich nun in eine gottesfürchtige Religion oder gar Sekte zu flüchten,
 jedoch um eine Richtung zu haben, die stärkt und die Hoffnung auf einem schweren Weg aufrechterhält sowie den Blick auf neue Ansätze zur Problemlösung öffnet. 
Hoffnung kann daher heilen helfen, die Gesundheit fördern, Leid mindern, aus der Verzweiflung helfen und motivieren.
 Solange die Hoffnung nicht erlischt, bleibt sie eine der besten und Kraft spendenden Lebenshilfen. 
Die Untersuchungen und Ergebnisse des Kardiologen gestern waren ausgesprochen erfreulich und lassen Raum für Hoffnung. Kein Wasser in Herz und Lunge. Keine Anzeichen für Thrombosen.
 Keine Anzeichen für herzbedingte Ödeme. Gleichgebliebene Besserung der Herzfunktion und Leistungsfähigkeit gegenüber der Untersuchung im Vormonat, die den Kardiologen immer noch erstaunen. 
Gerne könnten wir aus seiner Sicht nun in Eigenregie auch das verbliebene Entwässerungsmittel Torasemid probehalber absetzen, um zu schauen, was geschieht. Blieben künftig unter Bewegung weitere Wassereinlagerungen aus, könnten durch das Entfallen dieses weiteren Medikamentes die Nierenwerte nochmals verbessert werden. Ansonsten eben wieder einnehmen. 
Dabei mögen wir aber bitte nicht glauben, dass damit Lymphödeme ausgeschwemmt werden könnten. Dazu bedürfe es einer gezielten Behandlung.
 So locker geht das wohl nur mit dem derzeit wieder ausreichend funktionierenden Herzen.
 Im Übrigen zeigten sich im Hals leichte Plaques, die indessen keinen Anlass zur Sorge böten, aber zur Vermeidung einer Arteriosklerose die Empfehlung zur Aufgabe des Rauchens nahelegten.

Die Aufgabe des Rauchens hält Victor nun seit 2 Wochen -auch nach seiner Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus- durch. Der Anti-Raucher-Kurs im Krankenhaus findet aufgrund seiner Intervention nun nach 1 ½ Jahren der Coronasperre erstmals wieder statt und unterstützt seinen Willen zur Enthaltsamkeit.

Auch der Physiotherapeut gibt heute Grund zur Hoffnung. Der Umfang des rechten Beines betrage noch etwa 2 cm mehr gegenüber dem linken Bein. Es habe sich im Bein Lymphflüssigkeit gestaut. Ziel sei nun die Ödem-Reduktion und Entstauung. Durch die manuelle Lymphdrainage glaubt der Therapeut für eine Entstauung des Gewebes und die Beschleunigung des Lymphflusses sorgen und anschließend durch Bewegungsübungen die Gehfähigkeit gänzlich wiederherstellen zu können. Bis dahin gelte: Bewegung, Bewegung, Bewegung, egal, welcher Art. Gerne vermehrt die Dinge, wie Fahrrad fahren, die Victor keine Schmerzen bereiten.

Heute Nachmittag rief der Hämatologe an und wir besprachen die zuvor von ihm in Freiburg mündlich abgefragten Ergebnisse, wonach die Radiologin richtig läge. Hauptsächlich werde die Blutbildung durch den PCa in den Knochen beeinträchtigt. Zudem habe sich eine weitere Ursache der Blutbildungsstörung offenbart, die allerdings zweitrangig sei und keine entscheidende Rolle spiele. Nun ärgere ich mich trotzdem, nicht weiter nachgefragt zu haben. Aber gut, stattdessen haben wir besprochen das weitere Vorgehen. Im Vordergrund stehe nun eine über die Hormontherapie hinausgehende Behandlung des PCa. Eisen solle nur dann zugeführt werden, wenn sich im Verlauf ein Defizit zeige. Einem Einsatz von EPO stand der Hämatologe nicht grundsätzlich ablehnend gegenüber, empfahl aber, dies erst nach einer Radioligandentherapie in Betracht zu ziehen. Er befürchte ansonsten eine Veränderung, die den Erfolg einer Radioligandentherapie negativ beeinflussen könnte.

Aus unserer Sicht steht nach allem der Durchführung der Radioligandentherapie nichts mehr im Wege. Die bisher wiedererlangte Gehfähigkeit Victors dürfte für einen Aufenthalt im Zimmer einer nuklearen Klinik ausreichen, zumal Victor auch schon wieder Termine bei Gericht wahrnimmt. Sollten wir mangels eindeutiger Empfehlung des Tumorboards eine negative Rückmeldung aus Homburg erhalten, werden wir uns wie empfohlen an die Uniklinik Bonn und andere wenden.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Reinhold2

> Dazu noch ein kleiner Einschub an den besonderen Foristen Reinhold2, der solche Dinge gerne hämisch verhöhnt und sich bereits ausdrücklich mehr von mir dazu wünschte:


Uff, ich krieg Kopfweh! *traurig* ich bekomme nicht mal den Adelstitel "Lieber Reinhold2" sondern muss mich mit dem Titel "Forist Reinhold2" zufriedengeben! Alle anderen tragen mit Stolz den Orden "Lieber".
Schönen Gruß von Reinhold dem "Pöbler". Ääää, ginge nicht wenigstens "Lieber Pöbler"? :-))))))))

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ääää, ginge nicht wenigstens "Lieber Pöbler"? :-))))))))


Mit hämisch verhöhnen bekamst du es immerhin doppelt gemoppelt, was dich, nachdem es dir hauptsächlich ums Stänkern zu gehen scheint, eigentlich zufriedenstellen müsste. 

Silvia, schön zu hören, dass Victor sich erstmal gut berappelt hat. Genießt den Sommer und bis zum Herbst bessern sich die Blutwerte hoffentlich soweit, dass die Radioligandentherapie ohne Transfusionen und EPO gelingt. Wachstum ist bei Krebs etwa so gut, wie als Anwalt nicht klagen zu können. In sofern kann ich die Vorbehalte einer Kombination einer Radiotherapie mit Wachstumshormonen gut nachvollziehen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## daniela3

> Uff, ich krieg Kopfweh! *traurig* ich bekomme nicht mal den Adelstitel "Lieber Reinhold2" sondern muss mich mit dem Titel "Forist Reinhold2" zufriedengeben! Alle anderen tragen mit Stolz den Orden "Lieber".
> Schönen Gruß von Reinhold dem "Pöbler". Ääää, ginge nicht wenigstens "Lieber Pöbler"? :-))))))))


Ich weiss es wirklich nicht obs angebracht ist die Silvia, die momentan wirklich andere Sorgen hat, mit derartigen Kommentaren zu belästigen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

ich bring deine Spur wieder aufs Gleis




> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...9d628f2a6defcb


Ist zwar für Victor nicht direkt zutreffend - für dich, die du eigentlich den Dr.h.c. verdientest,  ein Mosaiksteinchen.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Interessierte und sonstige Mitleser,
liebe Daniela,
lieber Winfried,
lieber Karl,

das ständige Auf und Ab scheint kein Ende zu nehmen. Nur gut, dass wir keine Erwartungen bestimmter Art mehr hegen, sondern die Dinge so nehmen, wie sie sind und dann versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen. Allerdings wird uns erst so nach und nach klar, mit welch komplexem Geschehen wir es zu tun haben. Es geht hier neben allen zu erwartenden Alterserscheinungen nicht nur um einen Tumor mit einer unbestimmten Zahl an Metastasen, sondern immer weiteren Verdachtsfällen und Zwischenfällen, welche ähnlich den letzten Lähmungserscheinungen ein baldiges Handeln hin zur LU177 vorerst blockieren beziehungsweise erschweren.

Gestern hatten wir im Krankenhaus die Untersuchung und Besprechung mit dem Pneumologen wegen der Nebenbefunde zum zentrilobulärem Lungenemphysem, der beginnenden Fibrose wie diverser Rundherde in der Lunge, die der vorherige Radiologe noch sah. Der Pneumologe stellte nach diversen Untersuchungen den wenig vorkommenden Befund, wonach quasi ein COPD ohne O vorläge, will heißen, ein Emphysem mit einer Reduzierung der Lungenleistung auf 40% einhergehend mit einer nahezu ungetrübten Bronchienfunktion. Die Bronchien seien entgegen den regelmäßig anzutreffenden Befunden nicht enggestellt und voll leistungsfähig,
 so dass die verminderte Lungenleistung in der Ruhe bis 91% kompensiert werde. Auch er empfahl zur Verhinderung eines Fortschreitens des nicht mehr reversiblen Verlustes der Lungenbläschen -neben der notwendig fortwährenden Rauchabstinenz- Bewegung, gerne bis zur Leistungsgrenze sowie ein Medikament zur Inhalation, welches früher nur zur Bronchienweitstellung verwendet worden sei. Gemäß aktuellen Studien wisse man heute, dass dieses auch die Lungenleistung unterstützen könne. Bildgebend könne entsprechend den Angaben des vorherigen Radiologen bei einer krankhaft veränderten Lunge tatsächlich nicht differenziert werden,
 ob es sich bei den dunklen Punkten auf den ersten CT-Aufnahmen um beginnende Metastasen oder postentzündliche Läsionen infolge des Emphysems gehandelt habe. Derzeit spiele dies aus pneumologischer Sicht gemäß der aktuellen PSMA/PET-CT ohne diesbezügliche Auffälligkeiten keine Rolle. Die grundlegende Behandlung des PCa werde jedenfalls nicht beeinflusst und solle gemäß den Empfehlungen des Urologen fortgesetzt werden.

Organisch bis zu diesem Punkt also so weit so gut:


Herzfunktion:              erheblich verbessertNierenfunktion            erheblich verbessert (Kreatininwert bleibt geringfügig erhöht)Leberfunktion             uneingeschränktLungenfunktion           mit Einschränkungen, die in Ruhe kompensiert werdenBlutdruck                    im Normalbereich (120-135 mmHg zu 80-95 mmHg)

Der Laborwert zum PSA (34,78 ng/ml) wie der zur A(L)P (1035 U/L) sind weiter rückläufig.
 Auch bestehen keine Defizite bei B12 und der Folsäure. Danach war ist richtig, die geplante Substitution noch nicht umgesetzt zu haben.

Problematisch scheint mir allerdings die aktuelle erhebliche BNP (ProBNP) Erhöhung zu sein (am 7.6.2022 auf 1847 pg/ml gestiegen gegenüber 1114 im April 2022; Normalbereich: < 125 pg/ml).

Dieser Wert wurde nun wiederholt vom Kardiologen ohne Erklärung eingeholt. Nach meiner Recherche soll der Wert ein erhöhtes Sterberisiko anzeigen, auch dann, wenn keine Herzinsuffizienz besteht.
 In einer multivariaten Analyse hat sich der BNP-Wert und das Alter als stärkste Prädiktoren der Mortalität erwiesen  und zwar sowohl bei Patienten mit als auch ohne Herzinsuffizienz.
 Bei Patienten ohne Herzinsuffizienz rangiere BNP als stärkster Prädiktor zur Mortalität sogar noch vor dem Alter.
https://www.kardiologie.org/diagnostik-in-der-kardiologie/bnp-erhoehung-zeigt-erhoehtes-sterberisiko-an---auch-dann--wenn-/15744854 
Das hat mich dann insoweit verblüfft, als sich dieser Wert erwartungsgemäß auch bei den Laborwerten des Hausarztes und denen der anderen Ärzte finden lassen müsste, was nicht der Fall ist. 
Außerhalb der kardiologischen Bedeutung habe ich gefunden, dass etwa bei COVID-19 Patienten deren NT-proBNP-Spiegel im Laufe des Krankenhausaufenthaltes bei den verstorbenen Personen signifikant angestiegen seien. Bei den Überlebenden seien keine derartigen dynamischen Veränderungen der NT-proBNPSpiegel zu beobachten gewesen.
https://www.laborberlin.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/200428_Hinweise-zur-Interpretation-von-klinischen-chemischen-h%C3%A4matologischen-und-h%C3%A4mostaseologischen-Laborwerten-bei-Patienten-mit-COVID-19.pdfmHa Guo T, Fan Y, Chen M, Wu X, Zhang L, He T, Wang H, Wan J, Wang X, Lu Z. Cardiovascular Implications of Fatal Outcomes of Patients With Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19). JAMA Cardiol. 2020 Mar 27. doi: 10.1001/jamacardio.2020.1017 [Epub ahead of print]. 
So interessant diese Umstände theoretisch auch scheinen, wer kann mir bitte zum Aussagewert des BNP (ProBNP) etwas genaueres als die typischen Probleme statistischer Bewertungen sagen?
 Gibt es auch da ein Flare-Geschehen, welches schnell wieder absinken kann? 
Wer von euch verfolgt diesen Wert und kann mit eigenen Erfahrungen beitragen?

Was bleibt ist neben dem normalen PCa-Geschehen die fortgeschrittene Knochenmetastasierung, die Anämie und dazu nun noch weitere Verdachtsmomente.

Am Donnerstag haben wir beim Abschlussgespräch mit der Strahlenärztin auf unsere Bitte den schon im System befindlichen pathologischen Bericht des Universitätsklinikums Freiburg an den Hämatolgen ohne beschönigende Worte von ihr ausgehändigt erhalten. Der Bericht falle nicht anders aus als sie es erwartet habe und bestätige nicht nur das, was sie schon hinsichtlich der Infiltration des Knochenmarks durch die Metastasen prophezeit habe. Der Hintergrund für die sich weiter negativ entwickelnde Anämie sei damit klar.

Im Trepanat (dem entnommenem Biopsiematerial) würden sich abschnittsweise vermehrte Knochenumbauzonen und ein stark gequetschtes kollagenes/argyrophiles Gitterfasernetz zeigen. Es bestätige sich die vermutete Knochenmarkkarzinose. Ferner würden sich zusätzliche Veränderungen innerhalb der Markräume zeigen, die auf eine myeloproliferative Neoplasie deuten. Zudem liege der Stammzellengehalt (Blasten) nur noch knapp unter dem cut-off Grenzwert von 5 %.

Unter dem Begriff myeloproliferative Neoplasien (MPN) wird eine Gruppe seltener, bösartiger Erkrankungen des Knochenmarks zusammengefasst. Die Ursache der MPN sind Veränderungen im Erbgut (Mutationen) der blutbildenden Zellen im Knochenmark, bei denen vorliegend zu viele Thrombozyten (Blutplättchen) und Leukozyten (weiße Blutkörperchen) gebildet würden, während im peripheren Blut sich die Erythrozyten anisozytisch (größenverändert) und poikilozytisch (formverändert) zeigten. Ob es sich bei dem weiteren Befund um ein reaktives Phänomen der Knochenmarkskarzinose gegebenenfalls mit Mutationen der Metastasenzellen oder eine separate in der Entwicklung befindliche hämatologische Neoplasie handele, müsse gegebenenfalls mittels weiterführender molekularpathologischer/zytogenetischer Analyse MPN assoziierter Gene beurteilt werden.
https://www.onkopedia.com/de/onkopedia/guidelines/myeloische-neoplasien-mit-eosinophilie-frueher-eosinophilie-assoziierte-myeloproliferative-erkrankungen-mpn-eo/@@guideline/html/index.html 
Dies hielt die Strahlenärztin nicht für erforderlich. Auf unsere Bitte einer Begründung gab sie an, die systemische Behandlung des Tumorgeschehens stehe so oder so im Vordergrund. Dazu könne sie uns derzeit weiterhin kein Angebot einer Bestrahlung machen. Einzig dann, wenn -wie zu erwarten- erneut partielle Beeinträchtigungen auftauchen würden, die unmittelbar Metastasen bedingt seien, wolle sie gerne über Bestrahlungen einzelner Bereiche nachdenken. Ansonsten bliebe nun zunächst die weitere Entwicklung unter der Hormontherapie abzuwarten. Der PSA-Wert gehe doch schließlich erfreulich zurück.

Auf unseren Einwand, dass dies nun leider nicht mit dem Verlauf der Knochenmetastasen korreliere, verwies sie uns an den Urologen, der das systemische Vorgehen zu beurteilen habe. Schließlich fand sie sich allerdings bereit, -wie ihr Kollege aus der Urologie- die Durchführung einer zusätzlichen Radioligandentherapie (für die Krankenkasse) unterstützend zu erwähnen, was aber ausdrücklich nicht der Entscheidung eines Tumorboards gleichkomme. Einer solchen offiziellen Entscheidung stünden die Leitlinien mit einem vorherigen Versuch der Chemo im Wege, selbst wenn -beziehungsweise gerade dann-, wenn ein Fall des teilweisen Versagens der Hormontherapie hinsichtlich der Knochenmetastasen mit Blick auf die vorliegende Infiltration des Knochenmarks vorläge. Von einer weiteren Diskussion zu den Vorteilen der Radioligandentherapie gegenüber einer Chemo insbesondere hinsichtlich der Knochenmetastasen und der sich abzeichnenden Entwicklung der Leitlinien hin zur Radioligandentherapie als neue wirksame Therapieklasse haben wir abgesehen, als sie sich auf die Schutzfunktion der Leitlinien zurückzog. Wie wir vom Urologen wissen, kam nach dessen Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren einzig ein Patient des Krankenhauses lebend aus der Chemo und dann offiziell in den Genuss der Radioligandentherapie. Da darf man annehmen, dass der Schutz der Ärzte vor Regressen gemeint gewesen sein könnte.

Nun gut, derzeit steht nicht die Kostenübernahme im Vordergrund. Irgendwie werden wir die finanzielle Frage beantworten, wenn denn das Angebot einer frühen Behandlung besteht. Dazu hoffen wir auf Ideen der Behandler aus den Kliniken der Radioligandentherapien unter Einbeziehung der misslichen Knochenmarks- und Blutsituation, würden aber wohl auch das Risiko eines weiteren Absinkens der Blutwerte ohne deren vorherige Verbesserung eingehen.

Nach einer ersten Recherche teilen wir die Auffassung der Strahlenärztin, die uns in deren distanzierte Art erfahrungsgetragen sagte, eine weitere aufklärende Diagnose stehe angesichts der schon bestehenden PCa-Probleme in den Knochen derzeit nicht im Vordergrund. Sie habe darüber nachgedacht, ob und für wann sie uns noch einen Folgetermin anbieten wolle. Wir sind schließlich so verblieben, dass wir uns bei Bedarf bei ihr melden,
 worauf sie nur meinte: Gut, also bis bald.

Für das Abschlussgespräch beziehungsweise den Bericht des Hämatologen erwarten wir nun keine Abweichung, wenngleich gemäß unserer Vorstellung zumindest nach einer ersten Radioligandenbehandlung auch eine genetische (Gesamt-) Abklärung erfolgen sollte. Besonders wichtig scheint die molekulargenetische Mutationsanalyse nun hinsichtlich des konkreten Verdachts auf MPN, denn bestimmte Veränderungen im Erbgut (Mutationen) sind für das Vorliegen spezieller MPN charakteristisch (z.B. das Philadelphia-Syndrom oder die JAK2 Mutation). Je nach Ergebnis stehen dann unterschiedliche Therapien zur Verfügung. Außerdem werden auch viele MPN-Patienten im Rahmen von Studien behandelt. Durch Studienteilnahme hätten wir den Vorteil, gemäß den neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen doch noch die Blutwerte verbessern zu können.

Der Ärztemarathon scheint jedenfalls kein Ende nehmen zu wollen. Nächste Woche geht es wieder ins Krankenhaus zum Urologen.
 Ich fühle mich im Moment wie Don Quijote mit seinen lächerlichen Auflehnungsversuchen.

Vielleicht hast du, lieber Karl, Recht und es ist Zeit, den Sommer zu genießen in der Hoffnung, dass sich die Blutwerte auch wieder bessern. Wenn Victor nicht mehr regelmäßig 3-6 Ampullen Blut wöchentlich abgeben müsste, hätte dies vielleicht schon einen positiven Effekt. Dies ist eine verlockende Vorstellung, doch wenn die Entwicklung wie bislang in die umgekehrte Richtung weist, ist es dann vielleicht endgültig zu spät,
 zumindest einen ersten Durchlauf mit einer Radioligandentherapie zu riskieren.

Was haltet ihr von der bestehenden Situation? Würdet ihr den Sommer genießen und die weitere Entwicklung abwarten oder zunächst die durch die Knochenmetastasen im Knochenmark verursachte Anämie auch mit Genanalysen angehen oder zunächst einen frühen ersten Durchgang mit der Lu177 zur Beseitigung des Grundübels wagen, sofern denn ein Anbieter der Radioligandentherapie bereit ist, das Risiko des weiteren Absinkens der Blutwerte vor allem wegen der nur noch eingeschränkten Knochenmarksfunktion mit uns zu tragen?

Das kann schwer werden, wird doch beispielsweise von der Uni München darauf hingewiesen, dass der Patient neben einer gut funktionierende Nierenfunktion vor allem eine gut funktionierende Knochenmarksfunktion (Nachweis mittels Differentialblutbild) haben müsse und es bei den speziellen Nebenwirkungen und Komplikationen heißt:
 Die Zahl der roten Blutkörperchen (Erythrozyten), der Blutplättchen (Thrombozyten) und der weißen Blutkörperchen (Leukozyten) kann nach der Therapie abnehmen. Deshalb muss das Blutbild nach der Therapie kontrolliert werden. In Einzelfällen kann es zu einer langfristigen, in seltenen Fällen auch lebensbedrohlichen Einschränkung der Knochenmarksfunktion mit Notwendigkeit einer Bluttransfusion kommen 

 In seltenen Fällen kann es (trotz Cortison-Therapie) in den ersten 72 h nach der Therapie durch das vorrübergehende Anschwellen großer, ausgedehnter Metastasen im Rückenmarksbereich zu Einklemmungserscheinungen kommen  
welche die Uni Aachen ergänzt:
 Langzeitwirkungen oder schädliche Langzeiteffekte wie Blutkrebs oder Zerstörung des blutbildenden Knochenmarks (myelodysplastisches Syndrom), -welches nun ohnehin in Rede steht- sind theoretisch möglich  
und die Uni Bonn reduziert auf:
 Eine relevante Blutbildveränderung tritt nach mehreren Zyklen der 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie bei bis zu 10 % der Patienten auf  
In Österreich wird berichtet:
 Bei bereits vorgeschädigtem Knochenmark und vermehrt Metastasen im Knochen konnte auch eine meist vorübergehende Veränderung des Blutbilds beobachtet werden. Eine Minderheit der 
Patienten berichteten Müdigkeit und Übelkeit. Die Ergebnisse der im März 2021 vorgestellten VISION-Studie zeigten, dass die 177Lu-PSMA-617-Therapie insgesamt gut verträglich ist  
Gemäß den Erkenntnissen aus der Vision-Studie traten höhergradige Toxizitäten ≥Grad 3 bei 53% aller Patienten auf im Vergleich zu 38% im Kontrollarm. Am häufigsten waren dies eine Hämatotoxizität (Anämie 13%, Thrombozytämie 8%, Lymphopenie 8%, Leukopenie 2,5%).

Michael Grunert, Nina Eberhardt, Vikas Prasad & Ambros J. Beer heben schließlich hervor:
Eigentlich bestehen Kontraindikationen beim Patienten für eine PSMA-RLT 
Einige Patienten mit mCRPC, die nach ausgeschöpften leitliniengerechten Therapien vom Tumorboard eine Empfehlung zur 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie bekommen, erfüllen teils die genannten Indikationen nach bereits mehrfachen Vortherapien nicht bzw. weisen Kontraindikationen auf. Würden die Patienten nach einer individuellen Nutzen-Risiko-Abschätzung jedoch trotzdem von einer PSMA-Therapie profitieren, gibt es die Möglichkeit, diese unter speziellen Bedingungen sowie im Konsens durch Tumorboardbeschluss dennoch durchzuführen. Sollte bspw. durch die myelosuppressiven Vortherapien eine relevante Anämie oder Thrombopenie vorliegen, kann durch Transfusionen ein Zustand erreicht werden, in welchem eine PSMA-Therapie durchgeführt werden kann. Eine Steigerung des Hämoglobinwerts ist dabei entweder durch eine Transfusion ein paar Tage vor der Therapie oder nach der Therapie möglich. Eine Gabe von Thrombozyten kann jederzeit auch vor der PSMA-Therapie erfolgen, da diese sehr strahlenresistent sind. Somit sind nach eigener Erfahrung auch Patienten mit initialen Hämoglobinwerten um 6 g/l oder mit Thrombozytenwerten von weniger als 50.000 G/l therapierbar. *Auch Patienten mit einer Knochenmarkkarzinose, die per se eine schlechte Prognose darstellt, können so unter regelmäßigen Blutbildkontrollen und ggf. unter Transfusionen therapiert werden.* 
Und lieber Winfried, vielen Dank für deine freundliche Unterstützung zum Wiederherstellen unserer Ordnung, denn trotz allem halten wir entsprechend deinem Link die Radioligandentherapie für Victor jedenfalls vorteilhafter als eine Chemotherapie.


Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde in Bonn bei Prof. Essler einen Beratungstermin machen. Da könnt ihr die Fragen alle ansprechen. https://www.nuklearmedizin-ukbonn.de...ellen-uns-vor/ Die Anforderung einer Chemo wird meist fallengelassen, wenn Victor erklärt, er wäre nicht zu einer Chemo bereit.

Übrigens schwächt eine Chemo die blutbildenden Zellen des Knochenmarks und kann zu Anämie führen.

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Übrigens schwächt eine Chemo die blutbildenden Zellen des Knochenmarks und kann zu Anämie führen.


 Nicht nur bei Chemotherapie kann eine Anämie als Nebenwirkung auftreten.
 Anämie wird auch bei der Lutetium-Therapie als Nebenwirkung verzeichnet. Zahlen aus der VISION-Studie: 

https://www.universimed.com/at/artic...ann-wie-144020
_
Höhergradige Toxizitäten ≥Grad 3 traten bei 53% aller Patienten auf im Vergleich zu 38% im Kontrollarm. Am häufigsten waren dies eine Hämatotoxizität (Anämie 13%, Thrombozytämie 8%, Lymphopenie 8%, Leukopenie 2,5%) und Fatigue (6%)._


  Franz

----------


## ursus47

Gibts das auch als Taschenbuch

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

was COPD betrifft, so kann ich euch *etwas* beruhigen.
Brigitte, meine Frau hat diese Diagnose (mit O) bereits 12 Jahre, und ihr geht es gut.
Sie verwendet 2 Sprays nach Bedarf. Eines enthält Cortison, zur Erweiterung der Lunge.
Foster und Speriva.
Zusätzlich hatte sie einmal für 3 Monate ein Gerät, mit dem sie schlafen musste.

Liebe Silvia, vielleicht entspannt es dich etwas.
Du musst am Ball bleiben, kannst aber dennoch den Sommer teilweise genießen.

Gruss
hartmut

Anmerkung:
Die Firma forderte nach der Rückgabe von uns Schadenersatz, weil im Gerät Nicotin Spuren vorhanden waren.
Leider hatte Brigitte noch eine ganze Zeit in Maßen weiter geraucht.
Ich hatte die Verteidigung übernommen, und es abschmettern können.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Lungenklinik wusste, dass Brigitte raucht. Hat das Gerät trotzdem verordnet.

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

Silivia schilderte ihre Besorgnis hinsichtlich der Blutwerte bei einer Lu177 Therapie: "... das Risiko des weiteren Absinkens der Blutwerte vor allem wegen der nur noch eingeschränkten Knochenmarksfunktion" Daher wollte ich darauf hinweisen, dass unter Chemo die Blutwerte auch absinken können.

Offenbar ist das bei Lu177 nicht so stark wie bei einer Chemo. Prof. Hofmann schreibt im Abstract #5000 auf der ASCO 2022: "LuPSMA is a suitable option for men with mCRPC progressing after  docetaxel, with lower adverse events, higher response rates, improved  patient-reported outcomes, and similar OS compared with cabazitaxel."

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Vielleicht hast du, lieber Karl, Recht und es ist Zeit, den Sommer zu genießen in der Hoffnung, dass sich die Blutwerte auch wieder bessern. Wenn Victor nicht mehr regelmäßig 3-6 Ampullen Blut wöchentlich abgeben müsste, hätte dies vielleicht schon einen positiven Effekt. Dies ist eine verlockende Vorstellung, doch wenn die Entwicklung wie bislang in die umgekehrte Richtung weist, ist es dann vielleicht endgültig zu spät,
> zumindest einen ersten Durchlauf mit einer Radioligandentherapie zu riskieren.


Andererseits macht es die Ligandentherapie erheblich riskanter, wenn sich die Blutwerte bis zum Herbst auch ohne verschlechtern.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Silvia,

ich erlaube mir auch noch ein paar Anmerkungen, Anregungen , vielleicht Denkanstöße.

Da bis jetzt keiner zu dem  Wert BNP etwas geschrieben hat, auch ich habe noch nie etwas von dem Wert gehört.

Aber nach 3 Jahren Krebskampf bin ich bei bestimmten Aussagen, Statistiken und Studien sehr vorsichtig geworden . Man muß nicht alles glauben, denn ich meine, jeder ist ein 
Einzelfall und nichts trifft auf jeden Patienten gleich zu. 

Georg hatte mal eine Studie über Chemotherapie angeführt, Ergebnis 3-4 Monate Lebenszeitverlängerung ??  Aber doch nicht bei jedem - Papier ist eben geduldig. 

Wenn ich mir die Daten/Werte von Victor so ansehe, meine ich , es sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus für eine Lutetium Therapie. Die Werte sind zum Teil besser als meine bei meinem letzten 6. Zyklus der Lutetium-Therapie. Eine Durchführung war laut meinen Ärzten
kein Problem. 

Inwieweit die Erkrankung des Knochenmarks eine Rolle spielt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Bei mir ging man auch schon mal davon aus, das mein Knochenmark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, aber ich habe keine Kontrolle machen lassen. Alles muß ich nicht wissen.

Das die Strahlenärztin keinen Bedarf sieht, ist nicht neu, typische Aussage die ich anfangs hörte, keine Schmerzen, keine Bestrahlung.

Ich denke, das wäre auch nicht nötig, wenn ihr sowieso eine Lu Therapie in Angriff nehmen möchtet. Habt Ihr denn bereits eine Rückmeldung der Kliniken ?

Nach der ersten Liganden-Therapie eine Mutationsanalyse ? Meine Erfahrungen zeigen, das im Regelfall 2 Zyklen der Lutetium-Therapie gemacht werden, um dann erste Ergebnisse eines PSMA Pet CT s sichern zu können.

Dein Wissen ist mittlerweile so groß, was wirklich sehr beeindruckend ist in der kurzen Zeit, dass ich manchmal den Eindruck habe , durch die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten die Du gefunden hast, kann man sich vielleicht auch  verzetteln   und kommt nicht vom Fleck.

Ich würde sagen, den Sommer könnt Ihr  bestimmt einigermaßen genießen,  wenn der Kopf mitspielt und immer vorausgesetzt, dass möglichst wenig Schmerzen im Spiel sind, wenn Victor mit einer Lutetium Therapie beginnen sollte.

Wünsche Euch alles Gute

Gruß Reiner

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Reiner,

zur Herzinsuffizienz und der Bewertung des BNP-Test aus https://academic.oup.com/eurheartj/a...179?login=true




> Fazit
> 
>  Auf der Grundlage der aktuellen Erkenntnisse ist der Plasma-BNP-Test im diagnostischen Bereich von größtem Wert, wo er wahrscheinlich die Leistung von nicht spezialisierten Ärzten bei der Diagnose von Herzinsuffizienz verbessern wird.
> 
> 
>  In der klinischen Praxis wird der BNP-Test am besten als Ausschluss-Test für Verdachtsfälle einer neuen Herzinsuffizienz bei atemlosen Patienten verwendet, die sich entweder ambulant oder in der Notfallversorgung vorstellen;  Es ist kein Ersatz für eine Echokardiographie und eine vollständige kardiologische Untersuchung, die bei Patienten mit einer erhöhten BNP-Konzentration erforderlich sein wird.  Obwohl weitere Arbeiten zur Bestimmung der normalen Werte von BNP im Gange sind, scheint eine Herzinsuffizienz unterhalb einer Plasmakonzentration von 100 pg/ml höchst unwahrscheinlich zu sein.
> 
> 
>  Es sollte jedoch beachtet werden, dass die BNP-Spiegel mit dem Alter ansteigen und durch Geschlecht, Komorbidität und medikamentöse Therapie beeinflusst werden.  Daher sollte die Plasma-BNP-Messung nicht isoliert vom klinischen Kontext verwendet werden.
> ...


Soweit ich jedoch Silvia verstanden hatte, hat sie abgezielt auf prognostische Aussagen über die Herzinsuffizenz hinaus. Dazu habe ich keine Kenntnis.

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen, die uns stärken.

@Georg, Franz und Karl,

Ja, wir haben uns gestern Abend mit Anschreiben und Unterlagen direkt an Prof. Essler gewandt, zumal uns im Abschlussbericht die Kontaktaufnahme zu Prof. Essler namentlich an die Hand gegeben wurde. 
Da würde es vermutlich nicht förderlich sein, ihn zu übergehen.
 Beim gestrigen urologischen Abschlussgespräch im hiesigen Zentrum wurde uns die weitere Behandlung in Bonn dann auch nochmals ausdrücklich empfohlen.

Sollte Prof. Essler ablehnen, bleiben dann immer noch die anderen Anbieter, die auch eine etwaige Kombination der Lutetium 177 Therapie mit Actinium 225 anbieten.
 Dies scheint in Bonn nicht der Fall, derzeit für einen ersten und zweiten Zyklus wohl auch (noch) nicht notwendig.

Und ja, die weitergehenden Probleme bei einer Chemo ist Victor (noch) nicht bereit zu tragen, zumal eine solche von keinem der aktuell behandelnden Ärzte empfohlen wurde
 und die Ergebnisse der Vision- und TheraP-Studien keinen Vorteil einer Chemo gegenüber einer Radioligandentherapie erkennen lassen.

Die bestehenden Probleme der Knochenmarkkarzinose mit deren Auswirkungen und dem Verdacht auf MPN werden wir hinsichtlich der Lutetium177-Therapie mit Prof. Essler besprechen,
 glauben aber, dass Victor nun gerade noch tragbare Blutwerte und eine ausreichende Gehfähigkeit und Schmerzfreiheit wiedererlangt hat, die jedenfalls erste Zyklen erlauben. 
Wer weiß, wie sich beides fortentwickeln wird. Das bis bald der Strahlenärztin hallt uns noch nach.
 Da hilft die Hoffnung, mittels der Lu177-Gaben auch die schon eingetretene Knochenmarkschädigung verbessern zu können.
 Frau Professor muss schließlich nicht immer Recht behalten. So schnell haben wir jedenfalls kein Bedürfnis auf ein Wiedersehen mit ihr.

Nach den ersten Lutetium177-Zyklen könnte dann gegebenenfalls auch die weitere Abklärung zu den genetischen Hintergründen in Bonn erfolgen. 
So soll jedenfalls nach den ärztlichen Vorstellungen im gestrigen Abschlussgespräch die Verantwortung für die weiteren Schritte nun umfassend an Prof. Essler weitergereicht werden.


@Urs

Ein lieber Gruß insbesondere auch von Victor.


@Hartmut

Danke für deinen Zuspruch und den aufgezeigten Mittelweg zur teilweisen Entspannung. Das schien uns nach dem Ärztemarathon der letzten Wochen kaum in Sicht, könnte aber künftig tatsächlich gelingen. 
Ohne unser Mitwirken finden schließlich -zumindest ohne weitere Zwischenfälle- keine Termine statt und der übliche Zwischenraum zwischen den Lu177-Zyklen ließe nun Zeit für Erholung. 
Dazu zählen gemäß der wohltuenden Wirkung für Victor auch schon die Termine zur Physio mit der Aussicht auf eine vollständige Wiederherstellung seiner Gehfähigkeit.
 Allein die Zugangsvoraussetzungen mit tagesaktuellem (nicht 24 Stunden) Corona-Test sind schwierig, wenn die Termine um 8.00 Uhr beginnen. Dann muss Victor um 6.00 Uhr aufstehen, um rechtzeitig mit Test dort zu sein. Aber das entspricht der Weckzeit im Krankenhaus, die weit unangenehmer war.

Wir können uns vorstellen, dass du ein engagierter und erfolgreicher Verteidiger der Interessen auch von Brigitte bist.
 Da sollte sich jeder gut überlegen, ob er unberechtigte Forderungen stellt.


@Reiner

Vielen Dank für deine aufmunternden Worte zur Machbarkeit der LU177-Therapie auch mit eingeschränkten Blutwerten, die sich aus deiner Erfahrung ergeben. Das gibt uns Zuversicht.

Als die Anfrage wegen der LU-Behandlung in Homburg schon eingeleitet war, kam bei uns die Notfalleinweisung Victors mit unabsehbarer Dauer des Krankenhausaufenthaltes wegen der Lähmungserscheinungen dazwischen, so dass ich Victor in Homburg als derzeit nicht abkömmlich entschuldigte und die von dort angeforderten Unterlagen zur Bildgebung absprachegemäß vorerst nicht mehr übermittelte. Bei weiterem Bedarf können wir uns zur Eingangsbeurteilung auch dort wieder melden.

Mit deiner längeren Erfahrung in einer ähnlich bescheidenen Situation musstest auch du schon so einiges erleben, was wir uns anfangs nicht vorstellen konnten und wollten. Die berechtigte Ärzteschelte erspare ich uns an dieser Stelle. Um so wichtiger scheint mir, einen der ersten Ratschläge hier im Forum umzusetzen und zu versuchen, jeweils mit den insoweit besten der erreichbaren Ärzte zusammenzuarbeiten, die schließlich dabei helfen, den eigenen Plan umzusetzen. Ansonsten bleibt man beschränkt auf die Behandlungsangebote und Vorstellungen der leitliniengerecht behandelnden Ärzte, die ohne weitere Ambitionen mit einer reinen Palliativmedizin,
 im Blick allein die Schmerzlinderung, maximal das Aufhalten einer Progression handeln, und letztlich immer froh zu sein scheinen, die Verantwortung an den Nächsten abgeben zu können. Im Fall der Lähmungserscheinungen kam uns dies gerade recht, denn wer weiß, was sonst mit Aktionismus veranstaltet worden wäre. Davor haben uns die mutigen Oberärzte bewahrt, die sich den vorschnellen Entscheidungen ihrer Chefärzte in den Weg stellten und damit ohne OP und Bestrahlung die Gehfähigkeit Victors wieder auf einen guten Weg brachten.

Anders als du möchten wir möglichst viel wissen. Uns machen nicht die Informationen, sondern das Fehlen derselben, unsere Unwissenheit Angst. Aber ja, Reiner du hast insoweit recht, dass wir uns bei der Flut an Geschehnissen und Informationen nicht verzetteln dürfen und bei allen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, die sich immer wieder eröffnen, unser vorrangiges Ziel einer möglichst weitgehenden Reduzierung der Tumorlast nicht aus dem Blick verlieren sollten. Die Gefahr ist groß, einerseits auf Abwege zu geraten und andererseits grundlegende diagnostische Feststellungen zu versäumen.

Letzteres ist uns schon hinsichtlich der nun nicht mehr möglichen Vergleiche zum Knochengeschehen vor Aufnahme der Hormontherapie passiert, obwohl Georg uns früh auf die Bedeutung einer PSMA/PET-CT hinwies.
 Dumm wäre es, diesen Fehler zu wiederholen und wegen der mangelnden Möglichkeiten der bislang behandelnden Ärzte auf die genetischen Informationen ganz zu verzichten. Diese wollen wir bei nächster Gelegenheit in der Uni Bonn nachholen lassen. Danach mag sich dann herausstellen, dass -wie bei Hans-J.- schon die Entscheidung zu einer Hormontherapie die falsche gewesen sein könnte. Die Notwendigkeit zur Durchführung der Hormontherapie haben wir damals mangels Wissens nicht in Zweifel gezogen. Heute nehmen wir sie im Wissen um die Risiken einer etwaigen entgegenstehenden Mutation -ebenso wie bei einer Lu177 Behandlung- aufgrund einer abwägenden Entscheidung in Kauf. Das hilft uns, das Gefühl des Kontrollverlustes einzudämmen.


@Winfried

Ja, lieber Winfried, du hast mich richtig verstanden. Nachdem der Kardiologe gemäß dessen eingehenden Untersuchungen erneut sehr zufrieden war, kann der erhöhte BNP-Wert kaum eine direkt nachvollziehbare kardiologische Ursache haben. Das gleiche gilt hinsichtlich des wieder deutlich erhöhten Troponin T-Wertes. Der Kardiologe blieb ratlos, woher die schon im Vormonat deutlich erhöhten beiden Werte entgegen seinen unmittelbaren Feststellungen kamen, bat uns nun allerdings um die Befunde aus dem Krankenhaus, ohne dass wir hiernach eine Erklärung von ihm erhielten.

Daher habe ich mich auf die Suche begeben. Denn wenn der BNP-Wert tatsächlich noch aussagekräftiger als das Alter sein sollte, läge der Schluss nahe, dass Victor derzeit das Mortalitätsrisiko eines weit über 100jährigen trüge und damit die Todesgefahr täglich greifbar nah läge. Da wäre es schon gut, etwas genaueres zu wissen. Ansonsten verbliebe es -wie so oft- bei der schlichten Feststellung, dass auch dies die Folge der Grunderkrankung sei, was sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, aber die gesteigerte Gefahr eines jederzeitigen plötzlichen Todes doch noch einmal sehr deutlich vor Augen führt und dabei diffuse Ängste ohne greifbare Handlungsoptionen hervorruft. Daher wäre es beruhigend gewesen, wenn eine Vielzahl anderer PCa-Betroffener -gerne mit geringem GL ohne Metastasen- seit vielen Jahren mit ähnlichen Werten leben.

Hinsichtlich der Verbindung von erhöhten NT-proBNP und Troponin T Werten und Krebserkrankungen für Interessierte noch der nachfolgende Link mit einer rudimentären Erklärung, wonach alle onkologischen Erkrankungen wegen der Produktion entzündungsfördernder Zytokine ein Potenzial haben, die Werte ansteigen zu lassen.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32683872/

Als möglicher künftiger Marker für eine Prognose wollen wir nun abwarten, ob sich nach einer Radioligandentherapie nicht nur in der Bildgebung, sondern auch bei diesen beiden Werten eine Veränderung zeigt.
 Zwei aktuelle Vergleichsmessung vor weiteren Therapien haben wir jetzt neben den noch höheren Werten aus dem Jahr 2018 bei den damals vorhandenen Wasseransammlungen in Herz und Lunge in kritischer Situation.
Mir scheint, damit könnten personalisierte Werte vorhanden sein, die neben den Ergebnissen regelmäßiger Bildgebungen ebenfalls Hinweise auf Veränderungen des PCa-Geschehens geben können.

Dafür sprechen beispielsweise Forschungsergebnisse zur signifikanten Abnahme von BNP beziehungsweise NT-proBNP Werten nach der Entfernung von Nierentumore.

https://openheart.bmj.com/content/5/1/e000666

Und natürlich lieber Winfried, auch wenn ich dir sehr viel zutraue und du uns schon bedeutend weitergeholfen hast, so kannst auch du nicht Antworten auf alle meine zahlreichen Fragen bereithalten.
 Das würde mir Angst machen.


Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Reiner mit E

> @Reiner
> 
> 
> Anders als du möchten wir möglichst viel wissen. 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Silvia


Da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt Silvia. Ich möchte schon auch möglichst alles wissen, was für meine Krankheit jetzt oder in Zukunft wichtig sein könnte.

Ich bezog das " alles muß ich nicht wissen " auf Studienergebnisse, in welchen es zum Beispiel heißt " nach 5 Jahren leben noch 30 % " oder eben wenn es heißt " nach 3 Jahren beträgt bei erhöhtem BNP Spiegel die Mortalität 21 bzw. 19 % ".
In der Regel denke ich positiv ( manchmal gibt aber auch schlechte Tage, wo dies schwierig ist ) und sage mir , ich gehöre sowieso zu den 70 % oder eben zu den 79 % bzw. 81 % .

Ich habe mir auch Deine Links gleich mal durchgelesen. Irgendwann hast Du geschrieben, Dein Mann hatte Nierenprobleme, auch mit der Lunge Probleme ( Rundherde ? ). Nieren , Lungen oder Lebererkrankungen können ebenfalls zu einem erhöhten BNP Spiegel führen habe ich gesehen.
Vielleicht ist hier noch ein Ansatz zu finden ?

Noch eine kleine Info zur LU Therapie, da Dein Mann ja auch schon zahlreiche Metastasen hat. Mein Arzt sagte mir , das bei vielen Metastasen  sich Schmerzen massiv verstärken können , da die Krebszellen durch die RLT anschwellen können. Cortison verhindert dies recht wirkungsvoll. 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gute Ärzte

Gruß Reiner

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hatte Victor nicht eine Mediastinitis? Dann wären erhöhte Troponin-Werte vielleicht normal. Gibt es alte Referenzwerte?

Auch eine Myokarditis käme in Frage, was in letzter Zeit nach "umstrittenen" Ansichten bei Jüngeren gehäuft auftrat. 

Silvia, geht es dir um mögliche Kontraindikationen einer Radioligandentherapie? Bei vielen anderen Patienten in reduziertem Gesamtzustand wird es ebenfalls Blutwerte, von denen ich noch nie gehört habe, außerhalb des Referenzbereiches geben. Nachdem nur wenige Gesunde eine Radioligandentherapie bekommen, liegt Victor möglicherweise gut im Durchschnitt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

uns ist es gelungen, für gestern einen zeitnahen Beratungstermin mit Prof. Essler in der Uniklinik in Bonn zu vereinbaren und konnten die offenen Fragen klären. Das Ergebnis ist sehr erfreulich. Victor beginnt planmäßig am 13. Juli 2022 vor Erreichen des Nadirs, ohne Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz und ohne vorherige Chemo den ersten Lutetium 177 Zyklus. Je nach Ergebnis sind zunächst weitere 3 Zyklen eingeplant.

Prof. Essler hat sich zugänglich für Argumente einer frühen Radioligandentherapie gezeigt. Wer -wie Victor- eine Chemo ablehnt, sollte dies knapp begründen können. Wichtiger ist es dann, wenn bei noch bestehender Hormonsensivität der weitere Abfall des PSA durch eine laufende Hormonbehandlung nicht abgewartet werden soll, auch dazu Gründe anführen zu können. In unserem Fall hat Prof. Essler das Geschehen um die mögliche Progression der Knochenmetastasen mit deren Auswirkungen auf das Gehvermögen überzeugt. Ansonsten wäre wohl zunächst ein weiteres Absinken des PSA-Wertes und/oder der Eintritt der Hormonresistenz abzuwarten gewesen. Das scheint ein etwaiger Nachteil für alle zu sein, die sich zunächst auf eine Hormontherapie einlassen, statt die Lu-Behandlung als Erstlinientherapie bereits am Anfang des Geschehens anzustreben. 
Ob sich -wie bei Barnold im Jahr 2018- heute dazu noch ein Behandler finden lässt, müsste im Einzelfall erfragt werden.

Prof. Essler scheint dem derzeitigen Hype um eine Actinium-Beimischung bei der LU-Therapie wegen der erheblich stärkeren Nebenwirkungen und möglichen Beeinträchtigungen der Lebensqualität eher skeptisch gegenüberzustehen, wenngleich er seine Kollegen, die dies machen, respektvoll als innovativ beschreibt. Da wir ohnehin zunächst die Ergebnisse der reinen Lu-Zyklen abwarten wollen, bedurfte es dazu aktuell noch
 keiner Vertiefung.

Anders als die Ärzte im örtlichen Prostatazentrum möchte Prof. Essler gegebenenfalls auch noch Bestrahlungen einzelner Metastasen vornehmen und zumindest die üblichen Genmutationen abklären. Dazu hält er bei Vorliegen von BRCA 1/2 Mutationen sehr viel vom Einsatz des Olaparib, was bekanntermaßen unseren Vorstellungen entspricht.

Die hämatologischen Probleme seien bei den ausgedehnten Knochenmetastasen nahezu üblich, jedenfalls aus seiner Sicht nicht anders zu erwarten. Das Eindringen der Metastasen auch ins Mark erfolge regelhaft in der Entwicklung ebenso wie die im Biopsie-Bericht zum Beckenkamm Trepanat festgestellten Neoplasien in den Markräumen. Insoweit bestehe die berechtigte Hoffnung, dass mit der Lu-Behandlung durch die Rückbildung der Metastasen eine Verbesserung auch der Blutwerte einhergehe, zumal die sehr hohen SUV-Werte der Metastasen vorliegend eine gute Prognose erlaubten. Die bescheidenen Blutwerte seien daher kein Hindernis.

Dagegen hätten die anfangs stark geminderten Nierenwerte allenfalls eine eingeschränkte Behandlung mit der Hälfte der Normaldosis erlaubt. Bei der aktuell erreichten Verbesserung mit einem GFR von über 60 bestünden hingegen keine Einschränkungen. Winfried sei an dieser Stelle nochmals herzlich gedankt. Auch nach Absetzen des 2. Diuretikums sind bislang Wassereinlagerungen weitgehend ausgeblieben beziehungsweise auf besondere Situationen -wie die stundenlangen Autofahrten bei Hitze- beschränkt. Der GFR-Wert dürfte sich nun vermutlich vollständig im Normalbereich befinden. Da Victor zur Vermeidung einer weiteren Verschlechterung des Hb-Wertes mit seinem Blut geizt, werden die nun notwendigen Untersuchungen eine genaue Auskunft geben. Dazu findet vor dem ersten Lu-Zyklus nächste Woche als erstes eine Nierenszintigrafie in der Uniklinik statt.

Zur weiteren Prognoseabschätzung und Verlaufskontrolle der Lu-Behandlung soll nächste Woche zudem noch eine Fluorodeoxyglukose-Positronenemissionstomografie (FDG-PET/CT) gemacht werden. Dies scheint mir entsprechend den Mitteilungen auf verschiedenen Uni-Seiten Standard vor einer Lu-Behandlung zu sein. Durch die FDG-PET/CT wird anders als bei der PSMA-PET-CT auch das metabolische Tumorvolumen (MTV) gemessen. Die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Vorgehens wird aktuell durch die Ergebnisse der TheraP-Studie belegt.

https://www.medmedia.at/congress-x-p...-und-prognose/

Der erste Schritt auf dem von uns geplanten, (noch) nicht leitliniengerechten Weg mit einem weiteren Standbein schon während der Hormontherapie (ADT+Apa+Lu177) bei fortbestehender Hormonsensitivität ist nun gemacht. Wir hoffen, dass uns ausreichend Zeit verbleibt, damit künftig die weiteren Schritte bei verbleibender Hormonsensitivität gelingen werden. Als nächstes möchten wir mit Zulassung des Darolutamids auch für Metastasierte (Antragsverfahren zur Zulassungserweiterung läuft seit März 2022) darauf wechseln.

Vom Tod Hans-J.s haben wir heute erfahren. Wir werden ihn mit seinen kritischen Beiträgen, die er uns vor wenigen Wochen noch zukommen ließ, sehr vermissen und bleiben dankbar für seine Betrachtungen und Anregungen. Dabei werden wir neben einer hinreichenden Information und Versuchen der Verlängerung der Lebenszeit auch im Blick halten, dass Behandlungsnebenwirkungen und Lebensqualität bei allen unseren
 Plänen jeweils mit abzuwägen sein werden.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

Silvia, dann viel Erfolg mit der LU-Therapie! Du hast die Alternativen ja wirklich vorbildlich abgewogen.

Ich habe gerade über die PET/CT nachgelesen. Positronen stoßen auf Elektronen. Antimaterie und Materie verpuffen zu einer Energie von 511keV. Bei Farbfernsehern wurden die Elektronen des Kathodenstrahlers mit 27kV beschleunigt, hatten also beim Aufschlagen auf die Anode Energien von je 27keV. Das reichte für ein Fernsehbild. Beim PET wäre es eine Beschleunigungsspannung von 511kV. Ist ordentlich Kabumm dahinter, aber viel hilft bekanntlich viel.

Alles Gute,
Karl

----------


## Georg_

Das FDG-PET/CT ist nicht Standard, wird aber vor allem von Prof. Hofman in Melbourne empfohlen. Ich halte es vor allem bei Patienten für sinnvoll, die langsam alle verfügbaren Medikamente hinter sich gebracht haben. Aber es schadet ja nicht. Ich glaube Prof. Herrmann in Essen hält es nicht für sinnvoll. Er sagte, die Lu177 Therapie würde gemäß der VISION Studie bei allen Patienten wirken. Danach wäre ein Ausschluss von Patienten auf der Basis eines FDG-PET/CTs nicht sinnvoll.

Ich glaube Darolutamid wird bei mHSPC nach einer Chemo zugelassen.

----------


## MartinWK

Das FDG-PET schadet unter Umständen dann, wenn Ärzte aufgrund zusätzlich entdeckter nicht PSMA exprimierender Metastasen die Behandlung verweigern. Andererseits kann ich mir Fälle vorstellen, bei denen PSMA-negative Metastasen in bestimmten Organen die Lebenserwartung stark verkürzen, egal, was gegen die PSMA-positiven Metas gemacht wird. Und wenn dann noch Komorbidität vorliegt ist es vielleicht besser, die verbleibende Zeit ohne Klinikaufenthalt, Transfusionen usw. zu verbringen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich halte es aber nicht für sinnvoll, dass Silvia's Mann auf Grund solcher Bedenken die FDG PET/CT Untersuchung ablehnt.

----------


## LowRoad

Für einen proaktiven selbstbestimmten Patienten kann eine umfangreiche Diagnose NIE von Nachteil sein, IMHO!

----------


## MartinWK

Stimme völlig überein. Da habt ihr mich mißverstanden.
Die Entscheidung, auf bestimmte Therapien zu verzichten, sollte der selbstbestimmte Patient natürlich erst *nach* einem FDG-PET treffen (oder anderer umfangreicher Diagnostik).

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Karl, Georg, Martin und Andi,
liebe Mitbetroffene,

vielen Dank für euere wertvollen Hinweise.

Bislang hatten wir fehlende beziehungsweise zu späte Diagnostik beklagt. Dementsprechend sind wir froh, nun mehr Informationen erhalten zu können. Auch diejenigen einer FDG-PET-CT scheinen sinnvoll, selbst wenn es hiernach zu einem Ausschluss von der herkömmlichen Lu-Therapie mit notwendigen Änderungen hin zur Behandlung etwaiger NET-Zellen mittels Lu-DOTATATE kommen sollte. In diesem Fall müssten wir ohnehin andere Überlegungen zur Sinnhaftigkeit unserer bisherigen Planung anstellen.

Mit den Erfahrungen von Arnold fragen wir uns derzeit, ob und wann der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, auch die Beseitigung des Primärtumors anzugehen.

Würden wir einzig auf eine OP setzen, wäre erst im Anschluss an die Lu-Behandlungen mit den dann erwarteten Tiefwerten Prof. Heidenreich zu befragen. Da es uns indessen lediglich um die Reduktion der Tumorlast und Beseitigung des ursprünglichen Tumors geht, wäre eine vollständige Ektomie der Prostata bei Abwägung der Folgen und Nutzen für Victor möglicherweise eine Übertherapie, zumal eine kurative Behandlung ohnehin nicht in Rede steht und das Risiko einer Behandlung insbesondere mit Blick auf die verbleibende Lebensqualität möglichst klein gehalten werden soll.

Alternativen zur Ektomie im Sinne einer fokalen Therapie werden von uns daher in Betracht gezogen.

Ich meine mich dazu erinnern zu können, dass Arnold aus heutiger Sicht schon nach dem ersten Lu-Zyklus die von ihm gewählte IRECT durchführen würde. Dann wäre es höchste Zeit, nun auch den Kontakt zu Prof. Stehling aufzunehmen. Allerdings haben wir keine aktuellen Informationen zu einer IRE(CT) mehr finden können. Diese scheinen nach 2020 insgesamt zu versanden. Auf der Website des Vitus-Centers in Offenbach enden die News bereits im Jahr 2019. Auch gibt es nahezu keine aktuellen Rezensionen zur IRE in Offenbach. Weiß jemand mehr zur aktuellen Entwicklung? Wird nur die Website in Offenbach nicht mehr gepflegt? Vielleicht kann auch jemand etwas dazu beitragen, weshalb bereits nach dem ersten Lu-Zyklus eine IRE(CT) einen Mehrgewinn bringen könnte?

Auch Prof. Schlomm an der Charité schweigt aktuell zur IRE. Dies wundert vielleicht nicht, weil dort bereits 2015 eine überaus kritische Position bezogen wurde (Niemand kann daher zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt irgendeine Aussage dazu machen, ob diese Methode überhaupt in der Lage ist, einen Prostatakrebs therapeutisch zu beeinflussen, noch viel weniger ist klar, ob sie anderen Behandlungsmethoden überlegen ist. Lediglich die denkbare, aber unbewiesene Vorstellung, dass diese alternative Therapie Prostatakrebszellen zerstören könne, darf keinesfalls Grundlage dafür sein, Patienten Hoffnungen zu machen, ergänzt Prof. Dr. med. Kurt Miller, 1. DGU-Vize-Präsident und Direktor der Urologischen Klinik der Charité, Berlin). Diese Position scheint wohl auch später -selbst nach guten retrospektiven Bewertungen aus dem Jahr 2019- nicht revidiert worden zu sein.

In Heidelberg gibt es noch aktuelle News auch mit einem kurzen Hinweis auf das IRE-Verfahren, aber ohne nähere Ausführungen zur IRE, schon gar nicht solche zur Behandlung von Metastasierten. Die finden sich dort dann allerdings zur HIFU.

Bliebe also noch die HIFU (mit oder ohne TUR-P oder Greenlightlaser-Behandlung), welche regelmäßig bei niedrig- oder mittleren-Risiko Prostatatumoren zur Anwendung gelangt. Doch scheint es auch Behandler zu geben, die bereit sind, nur zur größtmöglichen Beseitigung des Primärtumors in der metastasierten Situation mittels HIFU einzugreifen.

Das Klinikum Fürth führt -zumindest auf dem Papier- zu den möglichen Anwendungsbereichen der HIFU aus:

  Palliative Therapie

Die palliative Therapie ist die Behandlung eines fortgeschrittenen und systemischen Tumors, bei dem keine Heilung mehr möglich ist. Sie dient der Minderung des lokalen Tumorwachstums und dem Bremsen der fortschreitenden Metastasen-Aussaat aus dem Primärtumor . 
In Heidelberg gibt es dazu indessen auch eine eigene Seite mit Möglichkeiten für Metastasierte.
https://www.prostata-therapie.de/behandlungsspektrum/prostatakrebs/multimodale-ansaetze 
Dort heißt es u.a.:  So besteht auch bei nicht-heilbaren Stadien des Prostatakrebses die Möglichkeit, zunächst eine medikamentöse Verkleinerung des Tumors zu erreichen. Im weiteren Verlauf kann mit einer schonenden Greenlightlaser-Behandlung die Prostata so verkleinert werden, dass Probleme beim Wasserlassen gelindert oder komplett beseitigt werden.

Nach entsprechender Abheilung kann zusätzlich eine HIFU-Therapie der tumorösen Prostata-Anteile unter Schonung des Kontinenz-Schließmuskels und anderer umliegender Strukturen durchgeführt werden. Hierdurch wird zum einen die Tumorlast deutlich reduziert. Zum anderen werden hierdurch weitere Komplikationen wie das Einwachsen des Tumors in die Harnblase oder anderer benachbarter Strukturen aufgehalten.

Sollten bereits Knochenmetastasen bestehen, können in Zusammenarbeit mit spezialisierten Zentren gezielte Bestrahlungen der betroffenen Regionen erfolgen, um so die Symptome und Komplikationen wirksam zu bekämpfen.

Auch in schwierigen Situationen bestehen Möglichkeiten, den Patienten mit schonenden Methoden nebenwirkungsarm und effektiv zu helfen . 
Das klingt insgesamt vielversprechend in Richtung unserer Vorstellung und Planung. Insbesondere eine vorangehende Greenlightlaser-Behandlung, die in einem Video anschaulich beschrieben wird, scheint auch spätere Probleme mit der Harnröhre vermeiden zu helfen. Zudem hätten wir dann keine Eile und könnten zunächst noch die Tiefwerte nach der Lu-Therapie abwarten.

Was aber sind die Vor- beziehungsweise Nachteile gegenüber der IRE(CT)?

Zumindest scheinen auch die Krankenkassen gemäß den aktuellen Studienergebnissen grundsätzlich bereit, die Kosten einer HIFU zu tragen. Im Vergleich zu den Kosten einer Ektomie der Prostata dürften diese bei einer HIFU ohnehin niedriger liegen und damit bei guten onkologischen Ergebnissen Argumentationspotential gegenüber der KK bieten.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Silvia,

eine LU-DOTATATE Therapie wird bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren eingesetzt, aber sie funktioniert leider nicht bei neuroendokrinem Prostatakrebs. Eine "Reduktion der Tumorlast und Beseitigung des ursprünglichen Tumors" kann man mit einer OP machen. Wenn man dies bei einem Zentrum mit vielen OPs im Jahr macht, so ist die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen am geringsten. Ansonsten kann man die Prostata bestrahlen lassen. Ein fokale Therapie (IRE, HIFU) wird für Gleason 6 oder 7 Tumore empfohlen, die nur einen Teil der Prostata befallen haben. Ich würde mich zwischen OP und Bestrahlung entscheiden.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Silvia, Prof. Schlomm hat 2018 von der Martiniklinik an die Urologie Charité gewechselt. Die Martiniklinik beschäftigt sich fast ausschließlich mit der Optimierung der RPE - andere Therapien werden dort nicht angeboten, für RT wird man an das UKE verwiesen. Fie IRE ist in Berlin an der interventionellen Radiologie angesiedelt https://prostata-radiologie.charite...._therapie_ire/
und Prof. Hamm hat dazu Studien publiziert. Urologen werden zu dieser Behandlung nicht benötigt, allenfalls als "Dienstleister", um einen Katheter zu setzen oder den Restharn per US zu überprüfen. IRE benötigt 
Radiologen und Physiker (wobei die Grenze zwischen beiden verschwimmt). Die Urologen sitzen im gemachten Nest und fürchten um ihre (Op-) Pfründe, die interventionelle Radiologie sitzt bezüglich Prostata in der Nische.

Die Website von Stehling ist in den letzten 3 Jahren mehrfach aufgemotzt und erweitert worden (ich schaue da regelmäßig drauf). Der aktuelle Urologe (Dr. Heringer) hat mir unlängst zu meinem PSA-Wert gratuliert. Da 
ist glaube ich alles aktiv und aktuell.

Das Verfahren wird dort relativ teuer verkauft. Eine Op kostet den PKVler etwa gleichviel (Op inkl. Reha), vielleicht orientiert man sich daran. Einige PKV scheinen einen Teil der Kosten zu übernehmen. IRECT wird 
vermutlich teurer sein.

Da nichtthermisch ist der Schaden an der Harnröhre und am umliegenden Gewebe minimal bzw. Null (bei nicht vorher bestrahltem Gewebe), auch wenn diese im Behandlungsfeld eingeschlossen sind. Anders als bei RT ist 
der Wirkungsbereich scharf abgegrenzt (was mein Hausurologe nach 3 Jahren erstaunt im US sah - hätte er nicht gedacht). Ob eine Ausdehnung des Bereiches via IRECT Vorteile bringt, wenn das PCa nicht auf die 
Prostata beschränkt ist, weiß ich nicht. Du bist ja perfekt im Recherchieren, unter scholar.google.de und "prostate electrochemotherapy with bleomycin" (oder auch nur"electrochemotherapy with bleomycin") findest du 
genug "Stoff". Ein Abriß aus 2019 hier:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...48798318320213

IRE/IRECT kann mit verschiedenen Impulsformen und Strömen gemacht werden. "Etabliert" ist der 90µs Puls mit 3000V. Die Behandler legen daher Wert darauf, dass die Patienten keine größeren Herzprobleme haben (das mag auch damit zusammenhängen, dass man bei einem neuen Verfahren weniger Risiken eingehen will). Auch ist eine tiefe Narkose erforderlich, so dass manche Komorbiditäten ausgeschlossen sind. Andere Impulsformen werden seit einigen Jahren erprobt, die besser kompatibel sind und keine oder leichte Narkose erfordern. Am Weitesten damit sind die Volkschinesen, hier bekommt man das nicht. Es wäre also vorab durch Übermittlung der internistischen Befunde zu klären, ob eine IRE überhaupt möglich ist.

HiFU hat mehr Nebenwirkungen, kann nur mit ungenügendem Sicherheitsrand ausgeführt werden (weil sonst Blase, Darm, Harnröhre angegriffen werden, denn verkochte Strukturen erlauben keine Regeneration, anders bei IRE), und hat Schwierigkeiten, die erforderliche Temperatur gleichmäßig zu verteilen, sobald Blutgefäße im Behandlungsfeld liegen. Entsprechend sind die onkologischen Ergebnisse eher schlecht. Gemacht wird das nur, 
weil das HiFU-Verfahren in der Medizin lange bekannt ist, und koaguliert wurde schon vor hundert Jahren (" Was der Bauer nicht kennt...").

----------


## MartinWK

> Eine "Reduktion der Tumorlast und Beseitigung des ursprünglichen Tumors" kann man mit einer OP machen. Wenn man dies bei einem Zentrum mit vielen OPs im Jahr macht, so ist die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen am geringsten. Ansonsten kann man die Prostata bestrahlen lassen. Ein fokale Therapie (IRE, HIFU) wird für Gleason 6 oder 7 Tumore empfohlen, die nur einen Teil der Prostata befallen haben. Ich würde mich zwischen OP und Bestrahlung entscheiden.


IRE kann nicht nur fokal eingesetzt werden und ist daher nicht per se eine "fokale Therapie". Unabhängig davon zielen die diskutierten Einschränkungen auf Behandlungen mit kurativer Absicht. Tumormassenreduktion kann mit jedem Verfahren gemacht werden, welches im Zielgebiet die Zellen zerstört. Die Bestrahlung ist bei Hochrisiko eine schlechte Wahl, da sie nicht sofort (binnen 24h) sondern erst nach Wochen wirkt, und dann auch nicht-deterministisch (außer man würde eine letale Dosis einsetzen). Bei Hochrisiko und PSA 679 wird die Op mit R1 enden und daher "fokal" sein. Bei IRE oder IRECT bestünde zumindest die Hoffnung, dass lokal nichts zurückbleibt. Dann wäre da noch die häufige Inkontinenz nach Op.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Was wäre die Ratio für das Entfernen des Primarius? Dass dieser immer noch Stammzellen enthält, die sich nirgends sonst festgesetzt haben? Oder ganz allgemein die Reduktion der Tumorlast?

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

es gibt die STAMPEDE Studie, die festgestellt hat, dass bei wenigen Knochenmetastasen (festgestellt mit einem Knochenszintigramm!) die Bestrahlung der Prostata das Überleben verlängert. Nicht aber bei vielen Knochenmetastasen. Es gibt aber keine Studien zu einer Prostata-Bestrahlung nach einer Lu177 Therapie.

Ich würde es machen, da die Lu177 Therapie den Tumor in der Prostata nicht vollständig entfernen kann. Überlebt haben können kastrationsresistente Zellen oder Zellen, die noch zu Kastrationsresistenz mutieren können. Ich erwarte, dass die Hormontherapie länger wirkt, je weniger Tumorzellen damit bekämpft werden müssen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. STAMPEDE ist kein Argument für die Behandlung des Primarius ("Beseitigung" ist sowieso zweifelhaft). 
STAMPEDE war vor PSMA PET/CT. Die Anzahl der Knochenmetastasen ist ein sehr grober Marker für die Tumorlast. Man teilt die Teilnehmer der Studie in zwei Gruppen je nach Anzahl, und findet eine Teilung (<=4 gegen >4), bei der ein geringer Überlebensvorteil herausspringt. Der ist "signifikant", weil er eine willkürlich gesetzte Grenze für den "p-Wert" überschreitet. Das Wort "Irrtumswahrscheinlichkeit" haben die meisten Ärzte entweder nie gehört oder nie verstanden. Konkret bedeutet es hier, dass ein je nach Grenze größerer oder kleinerer Anteil der Patienten keinen Vorteil hat (und ein Teil davon einen Nachteil).
https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...2001-12739.pdf
STAMPEDE beschäftigt sich mit RT. Prof. Grafen und die Martiniklinik propagierten sie als Argument für mehr RPE bei Hochrisikopatienten. Dazu hatte ich auch hier geschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...874#post142874

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Helfer und Interessierte,

die Voruntersuchungen an der Uni Bonn wurden mit der FDG-PET-CT abgeschlossen. Nach telefonischer Vorabinformation von Prof. Essler steht der Durchführung der Lu 177-Behandlung trotz noch eingeschränkter Nierenfunktion nichts im Weg. Auch lägen nur wenige besonders aggressive, wirkstoffresistente -nicht PSMA exprimierende- Tumorzellen vor (welche sich in allen Krebstumoren zu einem bestimmten Anteil finden lassen).


@Georg und Karl

Danke für euere Hinweise, Sichtweisen und Nachfragen. Den Hintergrund für unsere weiteren Pläne hat Georg im Grundsatz schon bezeichnet, wobei wir die Differenzierung von mehr oder weniger Metastasen nicht vornehmen, diese grundsätzlich auch zur Eingruppierung in Oligometastasierte und Polymetastasierte angesichts des frühen Vorhandenseins von Mikrometastasen nur für eine Frage der Sichtbarkeit und Zeit halten und
 so nicht mittragen. Denn der Primärtumor beginnt nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen schon beizeiten damit, Metastasen in den Körper freizusetzen, die mit heutigen Möglichkeiten bildgebend nicht sofort sichtbar, aber gleichwohl bei einer Vielzahl Krebserkrankter längst vorhanden sind und sich gegebenenfalls fortentwickeln. Das Zählen nur bis 5 macht da unseres Erachtens keinen Sinn. Es erfasst nur einen Teil des Vorhandenen und verschließt die Augen vor der Gesamtsituation.

Wir halten daher auch bei mehr schon sichtbaren Metastasen die Reduktion der Tumorlast sowie die Unterbindung der Metastasen-Steuerung durch den Primärtumor wie dessen Eliminierung als ein Hort der Neubildung weiterer Metastasen von Vorteil, so dass wir neben den schon im Umlauf befindlichen Krebsstammzellen auch die im Primärtumor befindlichen Krebsstammzellen mit ihren Fähigkeiten zur Ausdifferenzierung, dem Entgehen von Therapien, sich lebenslang immer wieder selbst zu erneuern und zudem wieder Billionen von neuen Krebszellen wachsen zu lassen, bekämpfen möchten. Dazu ist uns bewusst, dass 90 Prozent der Krebstodesfälle nicht durch den Primärtumor, sondern durch Metastasen, die sich aus Zellen des Primärtumors an anderen Körperstellen bereits gebildet haben oder künftig noch bilden können, verursacht werden. Letztlich geht es uns auch darum, weitere Komplikationen wie das erneute Einwachsen des Primärtumors in die Harnblase oder anderer benachbarter Strukturen durch dessen Entfernung auf Dauer zu unterbinden.

Eine äußere Bestrahlung halten wir zur Erreichung des Ziels schon aus den naheliegenden Gründen der Gefährdung von Blase und Darm mit den notwenigen Sicherheitsabständen nicht für das zuvorderst geeignete Mittel. Zudem würde eine solche Bestrahlung nachfolgende Möglichkeiten unnötig beschränken beziehungsweise ausschließen. Angebote einer fokalen Behandlung mittels IRE, die keine verbrannte Erde (Zellen) hinterlässt, bestehen auch für Metastasierte mit höherem Gleason als 7 bis hin zur Totalablation, die den Primärtumor weitgehend entfernen mag, jedenfalls aber spätere Möglichkeiten bei etwaigen verbliebenen Restzellen offenhält. 
Das Ergebnis dürfte damit ähnlich einer Ektomie mit R1-Rand sein.

Ob die IRE im Vergleich zu einer OP empfohlen wird, bleibt eine Frage der Abwägung im Einzelfall und sollte nicht grundsätzlich für eine Fülle von Fällen leitliniengemäß beantwortet werden. Eine personalisierte Sicht der jeweiligen Behandler auch für weniger informierte Betroffene mittels einer auf den einzelnen Patienten zugeschnittenen Therapie, zumindest aber eine Offenheit für Diskussionen und die Eröffnung individueller Wege bei den Nachfragenden wäre an dieser Stelle wünschenswert, bevor es zu immer neuen Wechseln der Behandler kommen muss. Derzeit haben wir keinen Grund, uns zu beschweren. Prof. Essler zeigt sich offen und rege um einen Austausch bei der Lu-Behandlung bemüht. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie es sich bei der Suche nach einem Behandler mittels IRE gestalten wird, falls insoweit überhaupt Alternativen zu Prof. Stehling verbleiben.

Unabhängig davon stellt sich mir die Frage zu Georgs Mitteilung, wonach eine LU-DOTATATE Therapie zwar bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren eingesetzt werde, aber nicht bei neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebszellen funktioniere. Das leuchtet mir zumindest nicht unmittelbar ein. Vielleicht kann jemand bei meinem Verständnisproblem weiterhelfen:

Wenn während des Verlaufs -beispielsweise während der Hormonbehandlung- beim PCa die Tumorzellen immer mehr neuroendokrin differenzierte Formen ausbilden, so dass deren Quantität schließlich eine Einordnung als NET erlaubt, warum lassen sich diese dann nicht als solche beispielsweise mittels einer Lu-DOTATATE, Ga-68- DOTANOC/TOC oder Y-90-DOTATOC -Therapie behandeln? Das Vorgehen bei der PRRT mit Lu-177-DOTATATE und den anderen ist in weiten Teilen analog zu dem der RLT mit LU-177 oder Actinium 225. Die speziellen Wirkstoffe lagern sich nach einer Infusion selbständig an die Tumorzellen an, welche Somatostatinrezeptoren exprimieren. Ist es für diese Behandlung dann nicht gleichgültig, wo sich etwaige neuroendokrine Tumorzellen entwickelt haben und aktuell befinden? Worin besteht ein etwaiger Unterschied der ausdifferenzierten Prostatakrebszellen zu solchen Zellen, die sich etwa beim Darmkrebs zunehmend zu NETs differenzieren und einer Behandlung zugänglich sind?

Sollte die Bewertung Georgs zutreffen, würde auch dies allerdings den Hinweis Prof. Esslers auf Immunmodulationen und die etwaige frühe Kombination auch mit dem PARP-Inhibitor Olaparib erklären.

Gestützt auf die Phase-III-Studie ARASENS soll die Zulassungserweiterung von Darolutamid für eine zusätzliche Indikation bei Patienten mit metastasiertem hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs erfolgen.
 Dies könnte studiengemäß auf eine Kombination mit Docetaxel hindeuten. Wir hoffen auf keine solche Zulassungseinschränkung für Metastasierte, weil Darolutamid speziell indiziert ist für die Behandlung von Betroffenen, 
die ein hohes Risiko für die Entwicklung von Metastasen haben und weit weniger Nebenwirkungen (insbesondere mangels Überwindung der Hirnschranke wie auch der Verschlechterung der Blutwerte) hat und wir hoffen, dass Victor noch eine erhebliche Zeit von der Hormonbehandlung profitieren können wird.


@Martin

Danke für die Einordnung und Hintergründe speziell an der Charité und deine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der IRE in Offenbach. Letztere sind für uns von besonderem Wert. 
Leider enden aktuell die im Vitus-Zentrum auf der Website unter Media -NEWS- befindlichen Nachrichten am 25. September 2019 mit: VITUS präsentiert neueste Ergebnisse zu Prostatakrebsbehandlung mit IRE
Allerdings gibt es nun im Haupttext den Hinweis, wonach weitere Informationen in Kürze folgen sollen.

Deine Mitteilungen zu den Einzelheiten der Anwendung nebst Suchhinweisen sind sehr informativ und hilfreich. Ich habe reichlich zusätzliche Literatur gefunden.

Die besonderen Vorteile der IRE gegenüber einer Prostata-Ektomie liegen damit unseres Erachtens auf der Hand. Gerne hätten wir ein fokales Verfahren, welches ohne thermische Wirkungen auskommt,
 keine Entzündungen und Nekrosen auslöst und die Tumorzellen in die Apoptose schickt. In der Charité werden die Angebote der dortigen Radiologie für eine IRE begrenzt auf Patienten, deren Gleason-Score nicht größer
 als 3+4 ist. In Heidelberg findet die IRE zwar grundsätzliche Erwähnung, es scheint aber die HIFU eindeutig bevorzugt. Eine konkrete Nachfrage kann uns vielleicht die Gründe dafür erhellen.

Bleibt einstweilen Prof. Stehling mit seinen Angeboten auch für Metastasierte mit hohem Gleason-Score und einer etwaigen Totalablation. Insoweit stellt sich uns die Frage, ob zur Vermeidung beispielsweise der bei Andi aufgetretenen Probleme mit der Harnröhre gegebenenfalls vorab eine vorbereitende Weitung erfolgen sollte, zumal auch Arnold nach der IRE Probleme mit der Harnröhre hatte. Dazu war Georg der Meinung:
  Viele Patienten haben einen Harnverhalt nach Nanoknife bekommen, vor allem bei einer Totalablation. Ich vermute, das sind etwa 50%. Eine TURP ist dann leider kein Allheilmittel, da es wegen der relativ großen Schädigung durch die Nanoknife-Operation häufig zu einer erneuten Vernarbung kommt. Aber erstmal muss man eine TURP machen . 
Derzeit hat sich der PCa-Primärtumor bei Victor unter der Hormonbehandlung wieder in die Kapsel zurückgezogen. Das PSA dürfte entsprechend dem bisherigen Absinken nun im 20er Bereich liegen. Neue Werte folgen am 12. Juli 2022. Das Prostatavolumen hat sich innerhalb weniger Wochen von etwa 100 ml im März 2022 auf 35 ml Anfang Juni 2022 erheblich reduziert und wird nun vermutlich noch darunter liegen. Damit sollte sich in einigen Monaten eine gute Ausgangslage für die IRE bieten, die erwartungsgemäß unter der LU-Therapie und deren geplanten 4 Zyklen noch weiter verbessert werden wird.

Bleibt die Frage, ob und warum gegebenenfalls bereits nach dem ersten LU-Zyklus die IRE erfolgen sollte. Welcher Nachteil könnte entstehen, wenn Victor erst nach dem Abschluss der LU-Zyklen die IRE durchführen lässt?

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Unabhängig davon stellt sich mir die Frage zu Georgs Mitteilung, wonach eine LU-DOTATATE Therapie zwar bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren eingesetzt werde, aber nicht bei neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebszellen funktioniere. Das leuchtet mir zumindest nicht unmittelbar ein. Vielleicht kann jemand bei meinem Verständnisproblem weiterhelfen...


Hallo Silvia,
im Ersten Rat/Kapitel 6.14.3 _Neuroendokrine Prostatakarzinome (NEPC) und ihre Diagnostik_   findest Du Infos zu Deiner Frage (unterschiedliche Somatostatin-Rezeptor-Subtypen).

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

die Ergebnisse, auf die ich mich bezog, sind z.B. hier veröffentlicht: https://www.esmo.org/newsroom/press-...therapy-parker Du bist für mich der Erste, der diese Ergebnisse in Zweifel zieht. Ansonsten gelten die Ergebnisse von STAMPEDE als beste Evidenz. Prof. Graefen hatte auch keine Zweifel an diesen Ergebnissen. Er sagte, die von ihm initierte G-RAMPP Studie wäre abgebrochen worden, nachdem diese Ergebnisse veröffentlicht wurden. Es wäre ethisch nicht vertretbar gewesen, nach diesen Ergebnissen Patienten nicht zu bestrahlen/operieren und in die Kontrollgruppe zu randomisieren.

Hier Daten aus dem Münchner Krebsregister, die auch einen Vorteil für die Entfernung des Primarius bei Metastasen zeigen: https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...ancer-registry

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Silvia und Franz,

ich hatte mich immer gefragt, warum es keine Berichte über die Behandlung von neuroendokrinem PCa mit Lu-DOTATATE gibt. Ich fand nur eine einzige Fallstudie. Deshalb habe ich letztes Jahr Prof. Baum danach gefragt, der seit Jahren mit Lu-DOTATATE behandelt. Er sagte mir, bei Prostatakrebs würde diese Therapie leider nicht funktionieren. Warum, habe ich dann allerdings nicht gefragt, die Sache war damit für mich entschieden.

"... mittels IRE, die keine verbrannte Erde (Zellen) hinterlässt, ...." - doch, natürlich zerstört sie befallene und nicht befallene Zellen, deshalb wendet man sie ja an. Dazu gehört auch die Harnröhre bei einer Totalablation. Deren Zellen reagieren dann mit einer überschießenden Vernarbung und dies resultiert in Harnverhalt. Außer Martin fällt mir kein Patient ein, der keinen Harnverhalt bekam. Dies kann operativ vielfach nicht behoben werden.

Georg

----------


## Optimist1954

> ...Hier Daten aus dem Münchner Krebsregister, die auch einen Vorteil für die Entfernung des Primarius bei Metastasen zeigen....


 Georg,
zwei Anmerkungen zu Deinem Link mit den Münchner Daten.

- Die Autoren kommentieren die vorliegenden Ergebnisse aus den beiden im link angesprochenen Quellen (SEER- Datenbankauswertung USA und Auswertung Daten Münchner Krebsregister) kritisch: 
  _These data suggest a reproducible, significant survival benefit for patients undergoing RP in patients with newly diagnosed M+-PCa; however, several limitations need to be discussed. In both studies, no data were available on performance status, comorbidity, site-specific external-beam radiation therapy, and timing and dosage of chemotherapy and androgen deprivation therapy. In addition, no information regarding the extent of bone metastasis was provided, indicating that healthier patients with lower metastatic burden could have been selected and therefore could account for the observed survival benefit. The most important point, however, is that 35% have been compared with 95%, and 35% highly selected patients cannot justify the benefit of extraperitoneal RP in the metastatic situation_.

  - und bei sehr fortgeschritten Patienten, die sich einer RP unterzogen, wurde bei den SEER-Daten eine *erhöhte* Krebssterblichkeit (CSM) festgestellt:
_Factors associated with increased CSM in patients undergoing RP included T4 stage, high-grade disease, prostate-specific antigen ≥20 ng/ml, age ≥70 yr, and pelvic lymphadenopathy (p < 0.05)._


Franz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Franz,

dass die Autoren die präsentierten Studien kritisch beleuchten, gehört bei einem solchen Artikel dazu. Die Ergebnisse der Studien sind deshalb aber nicht falsch. Und zusammenfassend schreiben die Autoren: In summary, some cohort studies show a benefit of maximal cytoreductive treatment in patients with M+-PCa. Mehr wollte ich mit dem zitierten Artikel nicht sagen.

Zu der SEER-basierten Studie sagen die Autoren auch: RP resulted in decreased CSM independent of metastatic stage. Das ist ja eine eindeutige Aussage.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> Zu der SEER-basierten Studie sagen die Autoren auch: RP resulted in decreased CSM independent of metastatic stage. Das ist ja eine eindeutige Aussage.


Georg,
sicher ist das eindeutig, aber für was?
Du weißt wie ich, dass Datenbankanalysen einem riesigen Selection-Bias unterworfen sind, denn es werden beispielsweise nur die operiert, die das verkraften und man der Meinung ist, dann davon auch zu profitieren. Eine selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung sozusagen, bestätigt durch so eine publikationsaffine Nachwuchsriege von Ärzten. Ich würde da nicht zu viel drauf geben.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Überdies sind diejenigen, die an den Folgen der OP versterben, vermutlich keine Krebstoten.

Bei der Annahme, auch fortgeschritten Metastasierten böte die RP einen Überlebensvorteil, fehlt mir ein kausaler Zusammenhang. Selbst das Argument von Krebs-Stammzellen in der Prostata-Region überzeugt mich bei positiven Schnitträndern nicht.

----------


## MartinWK

> die Ergebnisse, auf die ich mich bezog, sind z.B. hier veröffentlicht: https://www.esmo.org/newsroom/press-...therapy-parker Du bist für mich der Erste, der diese Ergebnisse in Zweifel zieht. Ansonsten gelten die Ergebnisse von STAMPEDE als beste Evidenz. Prof. Graefen hatte auch keine Zweifel an diesen Ergebnissen. Er sagte, die von ihm initierte G-RAMPP Studie wäre abgebrochen worden, nachdem diese Ergebnisse veröffentlicht wurden. Es wäre ethisch nicht vertretbar gewesen, nach diesen Ergebnissen Patienten nicht zu bestrahlen/operieren und in die Kontrollgruppe zu randomisieren.
> Hier Daten aus dem Münchner Krebsregister, die auch einen Vorteil für die Entfernung des Primarius bei Metastasen zeigen: https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...ancer-registry


Ich denke auch, dass eine Behandlung des Primärtumors besser ist als keine. Als Patient möchte ich aber den möglichen Vorteil irgendwie abwägen gegen die gewünschte Lebensqualität. Und STAMPEDE gibt nicht genug Evidenz, um bei jedem Mann die EBRT zu rechtfertigen. Und über RPE sagt sie nichts aus. Das Münchner Register wiederum schon, allerdings mit starken "limitations" bezüglich Stratifizierung.

----------


## MartinWK

> "... mittels IRE, die keine verbrannte Erde (Zellen) hinterlässt, ...." - doch, natürlich zerstört sie befallene und nicht befallene Zellen, deshalb wendet man sie ja an. Dazu gehört auch die Harnröhre bei einer Totalablation. Deren Zellen reagieren dann mit einer überschießenden Vernarbung und dies resultiert in Harnverhalt. Außer Martin fällt mir kein Patient ein, der keinen Harnverhalt bekam. Dies kann operativ vielfach nicht behoben werden.


Ich hatte keine Totalablation, sondern erst eine sehr großzügige Verkleinerung (von 43ml auf höchstens 15ml) und dann eine Hemiablation. Eine Totalablation ist natürlich eine andere Nummer als eine fokale Behandlung (die Harnröhre hängt dann "frei" im sterbenden Gewebe), was durch eine längere Katheterisierung ausgeglichen werden muss (bis zu 28 Tagen, siehe oben). Vielleicht macht es auch Sinn, die Totalablation in zwei Schritten zu vollziehen. Dass ich nach Hemiablation nach 10 Tagen den Katheter ziehen durfte und überhaupt keine Probleme hatte mag die Ausnahme sein. 

Stehling hat viele Patienten mit hohem Grad und auch als Salvage behandelt - bei einer durch Strahlung oder Op vorgeschädigten Harnröhre ist die Heilung schwieriger, deshalb haben ja auch Salvage-RPEs nach RT schlechtere Ergebnisse. Er dürfte auch fast der Einzige sein, der einige Totalablationen gemacht hat. Die Resultate würde ich nicht verallgemeinern. Und was alles bei Silvias Mann behandelt werden muss ist noch unklar.

https://myprostate.eu/?req=nanoknife zeigt leider nur 9 Fälle an. Von denen hat einer eine schwere Komplikation gehabt aufgrund nachgewiesener vernarbter Harnröhre (Andi9 = LowRoad) - nach Gleason 4+5 und EBRT vorher. Alle anderen haben keine Probleme mit der Harnröhre. Studien zu den Nebenwirkungen der IRE zeigen in die selbe Richtung:
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31103721/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC9091832/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30986263/

Die gute Regeneration des Urothels nach IRE ist mehrfach belegt (und übrigens auch die Schonung von Blutgefäßen, was ihren Einsatz bei Pankreaskarzinomen so erfolgreich macht). Wendler, Schostak et al haben das vor Jahren bei der Behandlung der Niere festgestellt: Regeneration nach 28 Tagen.

Noch einige allgemeine Informationen: Einen Abriss bezüglich IRE (Stand 2019) gibt die Habilitationsschrift von Dr. Wendler: https://opendata.uni-halle.de/bitstr...ob_Wendler.pdf
Zur Apoptose: https://link.springer.com/article/10...39-020-02462-8
Ein noch weiterer Überblick diese Doktorarbeit: https://research.vu.nl/en/publicatio...ional-oncology

Silvia, speziell zur ECT hier aus 2020: https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/epdf/10.11...iol.2020192190
Und aus 2016: https://europepmc.org/article/PMC/5104781
Hier der case report von Stehling zur ECT (2017): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5715405/

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wenn während des Verlaufs -beispielsweise während der Hormonbehandlung- beim PCa die Tumorzellen immer mehr neuroendokrin differenzierte Formen ausbilden, so dass deren Quantität schließlich eine Einordnung als NET erlaubt, warum lassen sich diese dann nicht als solche beispielsweise mittels einer Lu-DOTATATE, Ga-68- DOTANOC/TOC oder Y-90-DOTATOC -Therapie behandeln? Das Vorgehen bei der PRRT mit Lu-177-DOTATATE und den anderen ist in weiten Teilen analog zu dem der RLT mit LU-177 oder Actinium 225. Die speziellen Wirkstoffe lagern sich nach einer Infusion selbständig an die Tumorzellen an, welche Somatostatinrezeptoren exprimieren. Ist es für diese Behandlung dann nicht gleichgültig, wo sich etwaige neuroendokrine Tumorzellen entwickelt haben und aktuell befinden? Worin besteht ein etwaiger Unterschied der ausdifferenzierten Prostatakrebszellen zu solchen Zellen, die sich etwa beim Darmkrebs zunehmend zu NETs differenzieren und einer Behandlung zugänglich sind?


Dazu ein Auszug aus einem Transscript vom ASCO-2022, welches Georg dankenwerterweise bereitgestellt hat:

DAVID VANDERWEELE: 
All right, a question And I'll modify it a little bit again. So we obviously know about therapy-emergent neuroendocrine prostate cancer, and we think that really hitting the androgen receptor hard can kind of drive tumors toward a dedifferentiated, to a more neuroendocrine phenotype. Do you see this transition with CAR-T therapy or innovative immune approaches-- do you have any sense if this rate is different with immunotherapy as opposed to AR-driven therapy or other more standard options that we have for patients? 

TANYA DORFF: 
Yeah, that's really interesting to think about. One could conceive that if there are already dual populations and then we go after the adeno or AR-driven target, like PSMA or PSCA, that we could see more neuroendocrine emerging. But I really do believe that it is pre-existent. And in fact, we had a patient where the unsteady biopsy unexpectedly showed some neuroendocrine differentiation, even though this patient had lymph node only disease. But there was also still a strong PSCA expression, so we went ahead and proceeded and treated him. And his PSA did decline, but then his lymph nodes grew. And the post-treatment biopsy indicated full neuroendocrine transformation. So had we not had the on-study biopsy, we might have thought that we drove it in that direction. But it was really pre-existing, and I think that's likely to be the case more so than that the treatment would drive it. 

MICHAEL SCHWEIZER: 
Yes, that's my gut too is that there's probably some underlying heterogeneity present, where you have these neuroendocrine populations at baseline. Of course, you don't really know that, because there haven't been large, randomized studies to really suss out if there's real differences in emergence of neuroendocrine disease with a patient getting CAR versus another prostate cancer drug. But it makes you think that maybe when these drugs are hopefully proven to be effective and become more standard, we start using them earlier and earlier on when patients have a more sort of homogeneous population of cells. We may actually start curing more patients, because it's much easier to target a disease where all the cancer cells express PSMA and there's none of these neuroendocrine cells that are interspersed between. But this is all hypothetical right now. We're still really early on in the developing these agents.

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben hier im Forum,
und die ihr uns auch im Hintergrund begleitet,

wir danken euch allen sehr für die umfangreichen und weiterführenden Informationen wie auch die guten Wünsche und möchten euch weiter teilhaben lassen an unseren Überlegungen.

Zur Senkung der vielfältigen Risiken sollten unseres Erachtens neben einer etwaigen ADT schon möglichst früh weitere Behandlungen -auch solche hinsichtlich des Primärtumors- einsetzen, welche mit unterschiedlichen Gefahren, Nebenwirkungen und Folgen einhergehen.

Aktuelle Angebote für eine IRE im Bereich eines Gleason 9 beschränken sich in Deutschland wohl auf Prof. Stehling, der sich durch sein Angebot auch an Metastasierte nahezu eine Alleinstellung mit entsprechender Erfahrung selbst bei Infiltration in die Blase erarbeitet hat. Das Risiko einer Schädigung der Harnröhre infolge einer IRE ohne Vorbelastungen durch Vernarbungen erscheint uns gemäß den Studien, auf die Martin dankenswerter Weise hingewiesen hat, vergleichsweise gering. Zudem gefällt uns die Überlegung Martins, die -im Umfang heute noch nicht bekannte- Ablation gegebenenfalls in zwei Schritten durchführen zu lassen, auch damit die Harnröhre nicht über längere Zeit völlig frei von umgebendem Gewebe verbleibt, sondern eine Stütze durch das nachfolgende gesunde beziehungsweise das zunächst verbleibende kranke Gewebe erfährt. Eine Notwendigkeit dazu könnte sich je nach Größe des Behandlungsgebiets ohnehin aus dem Verfahren selbst ergeben. Die Anzahl der im Behandlungsverfahren verwendeten Elektroden wird durch die Größe des Tumors bestimmt. Es können höchstens sechs Elektroden im Behandlungsprozess verwendet werden, da dies die maximale Anzahl von Elektroden ist, die der IRE-Generator zulässt.
 Martin noch ein besonderer Dank auch für die weiterführenden Links, die uns noch eine Weile beschäftigen werden.

Derzeit zeigen viele andere Fälle im Forum, dass OPs und diverse Bestrahlungen der Prostata nicht folgenlos auf die Harnröhre bleiben müssen. Die Probleme sind vielfältig und selten in kurzer Zeit behoben. Die Ergebnisse des nachfolgenden Abstracts fasst zusammen eine vergleichbare Wirksamkeit der IRE mit der standardmäßigen radikalen Prostatektomie in Bezug auf die 5-Jahres-Rezidivrate und einen besseren Erhalt der urogenitalen Funktion.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30986263/
 Abgesehen davon lohnt sich eine Diskussion über eine herkömmliche Bestrahlung für uns schon deshalb nicht, weil sich kein Behandler finden lässt, der in Victors Situation eine konventionelle Bestrahlung durchführt.
 Solche werden Victor bislang einzig zur äußeren Bestrahlung einzelner Knochenmetastasen mit Blick auf eine Schmerzlinderung, nicht aber zur Behandlung der Prostata angeboten. 
Auch unsere Nachfragen zu einer Brachy-Therapie wurden bereits negativ beschieden.

Als etwaiger Operateur der Prostata in der Situation Victors verbleibt bislang allein Prof. Heidenreich, der im Einzelfall eine solche auch für Metastasierte anbietet und durchführt. Das muss nicht erfolgreich sein, wie wir von Richard (por991 #338) hinsichtlich eines kapselüberschreitenden Lokal-Rezidivs mitgeteilt bekommen haben: Geöffnet, erschrocken und unverrichteter Dinge wieder geschlossen. Ob diese Belastung nicht durch eine Bildgebung hätte vermieden werden können, bleibt derzeit offen, hinterlässt bei uns aber ein ungutes Gefühl.

HIFU wird für Metastasierte in Heidelberg präferiert. Dabei handelt es sich um ein thermisch-ablatives Verfahren, welches wir möglichst vermeiden wollen. 
Falls jemand noch Alternativen mit dazu auch tatsächlich bereiten Behandlern für Metastasierte kennt, dann würden wir uns über eine Mitteilung freuen.

Gründe, nun nicht zunächst das Ergebnis der Lu 177-Zyklen unter Fortführung der ADT mit einem persönlichen Nadir Victors, als die beste bei ihm zu erreichende Ausgangssituation zur geplanten Behandlung des Primärtumors abzuwarten, vermögen wir nicht zu erkennen.

Was dann allerdings hinsichtlich etwa verbleibender resistenter neuroendokriner Populationen oder im DNA-Reparatur-Pathway veränderter Tumorzellen -von Prof. Essler als besonders aggressive Zellen bezeichnet-, geschehen sollte, ist noch unklar.

Auch der von Andi dazu übermittelte Gesprächsauszug aus einem Transscript vom ASCO-2022 -welcher dankenswerterweise von Georg bereitgestellt wurde-, beschreibt das vorhandene Problem, verbleibt aber bei mehr Vermutungen, als Antworten zu geben. Ob neuroendokrine Tumorzellen schon vor einer Behandlung vorhanden waren oder sich erst durch die ADT oder andere Therapien entwickelt haben, mag interessieren, wenn eine Schuldfrage/Verursachung des Behandlers zur Diskussion stünde. Unabhängig davon aber wollen wir diesen, nach Auskunft von Prof. Essler bereits wenig vorhandenen Zellen, nun nicht den Raum zur Ausbreitung überlassen. Dies erschiene mit Blick auf die absehbare Entwicklung höchst gefährlich. Im Beispiel des Auszuges sei durch eine Behandlung im Ergebnis zwar der PSA-Wert zurückgegangen, aber der Tumor gewachsen.
 Die Biopsie nach der Behandlung habe dann eine vollständige neuroendokrine Transformation ergeben.
 Ein solches Szenario sollte unter allen PSA-senkenden Therapien möglichst rechtzeitig verhindert werden, so dass wir uns auch insoweit dringend eine zeitnahe Behandlung wünschen.

Wie solche gefährlicheren Tumorzellen anzugehen sein könnten, bleibt derzeit noch offen, obwohl es als Folge von Hormon-, Chemo- und sonstigen Therapien und deren Resistenzen zu einem zunehmend anerkannten klinischen Problem geworden ist und auch hier im Forum -zuletzt bei Hans-J.- schon traurigen Raum ergriffen hat. Nach den derzeitigen Untersuchungsergebnissen spielt es bei Victor noch keine tragende Rolle, zumal sich im Verlauf der ADT noch keine damit regelmäßig einhergehenden Organmetastasen zeigen. Das Problem ist mit den wenigen vorhandenen Zellen aber nicht zu ignorieren. Es könnte zum ausgewachsenen Problem werden, wenn der Großteil der hormonabhängigen, weniger aggressiven Tumorzellen beseitigt sein wird. Eine Verlagerung in der Biologie des PCa hin zu einem aggressiveren Phänotyp ist aus unserer Sicht damit eine Frage der Zeit.

Tatenlos wollen wir das unbestimmte Ergebnis der ADT mit Blick auf mögliche Transdifferenzierungen neuroendokriner Zellen und/oder Veränderungen im DNA-Reparatur-Pathway nicht abwarten.

Wie ich nun zur Kenntnis genommen habe, bieten diverse PRRT-Verfahren dazu für den Prostatakrebs (noch) keinen erfolgsversprechenden Behandlungsansatz.
 Bliebe eine der ADT hinzuzufügende Therapie mit Radium-223-Dichlorid (Xofigo) auch ohne vorherige Chemotherapie

Zwischenauswertungen von REASSURE und III-Studie PEACE-3 sowie einer Studie von Kessel et al.
 Zudem soll einem Zwischenbericht der Phase III-Studie PEACE-1 zufolge ein Wirkstoff, der das Enzym Cytochrom P-450c17 hemmt, erfolgreich sein.

Das Ergebnis der von Prof. Essler befürworteten (teilweise) Genuntersuchung könnte bei Vorliegen einer BRAC 1/2-Mutation zudem eine zeitnahe zusätzliche Behandlung mit Olaparib sinnvoll erscheinen lassen.
 Auch bliebe der Weg über diverse Immuntherapien offen, die nun auch bei den regelmäßig kalten Tumoren des Prostatakrebs erste hoffnungsvolle Kombination aus Ipilimumab und Nivolumab in Aussicht stellen.

Nicht zuletzt sollen jüngste Studien gezeigt haben, dass auch die IRE eine hervorragende Wirkung auf die Aktivierung lokaler und systematischer Immunantworten hat

Ruarus AH, Vroomen LGPH, Geboers B, van Veldhuisen E, Puijk RS, Nieuwenhuizen S, et al. Percutaneous Irreversible Electroporation in Locally Advanced and Recurrent Pancreatic Cancer (PANFIRE-2): A Multicenter, Prospective, Single-Arm, Phase II Study. Radiology (2020) 294(1):21220. doi: 10.1148/radiol.2019191109)Geboers B, Timmer FEF, Ruarus AH, Pouw JEE, Schouten EAC, Bakker J, et al. Irreversible Electroporation and Nivolumab Combined With Intratumoral Administration of a Toll-Like Receptor Ligand, as a Means of In Vivo Vaccination for Metastatic Pancreatic Ductal Adenocarcinoma (PANFIRE-III). A Phase-I Study Protocol. Cancers (Basel) (2021) 13(15):3902. doi: 10.3390/cancers13153902,
 so dass die IRE als potenzielle immunmodulatorische Therapie angesehen werden könne. Mehrere klinische Studien sollen zudem bestätigt haben, dass die IRE eine signifikante Immunantwort hervorrufen und die Antitumorwirksamkeit signifikant verbessern könne

Alnaggar M, Lin M, Mesmar A, Liang S, Qaid A, Xu K, et al. Allogenic Natural Killer Cell Immunotherapy Combined With Irreversible Electroporation for Stage IV Hepatocellular Carcinoma: Survival Outcome. Cell Physiol Biochem (2018) 48(5):188293. doi: 10.1159/000492509Lin M, Liang S, Wang X, Liang Y, Zhang M, Chen J, et al. Short-Term Clinical Efficacy of Percutaneous Irreversible Electroporation Combined With Allogeneic Natural Killer Cell for Treating Metastatic Pancreatic Cancer. Immunol Lett (2017) 186:207. doi: 10.1016/j.imlet.2017.03.018Lin M, Zhang X, Liang S, Luo H, Alnaggar M, Liu A, et al. Irreversible Electroporation Plus Allogenic Vγ9vδ2 T Cells Enhances Antitumor Effect for Locally Advanced Pancreatic Cancer Patients. Signal Transduct Target Ther (2020) 5(1):215. doi: 10.1038/s41392-020-00260-1.
 Bemerkenswerterweise kann die aus der IRE resultierende Membranperforation die massive Freisetzung von intrazellulär verborgenen Tumorantigenen fördern, wodurch eine potenzielle Antitumor-Immunantwort induziert werde, um restliche Tumorzellen nach der Ablation abzutöten und das lokale Wiederauftreten von Tumoren zu hemmen

Geboers B, Ruarus AH, Nieuwenhuizen S, Puijk RS, Scheffer HJ, de Gruijl TD, et al. Needle-Guided Ablation of Locally Advanced Pancreatic Cancer: Cytoreduction or Immunomodulation by In Vivo Vaccination? Chin Clin Oncol (2019) 8(6):61. doi: 10.21037/cco.2019.10.05
 Daher könnte die IRE in Kombination mit einer Immuntherapie synergistische Wirkungen bei der Behandlung der besonders bösartigen Tumorzellen haben.

Sollten noch andere Optionen zur Begrenzung der naheliegenden Gefahren bestehen, die wir übersehen haben, freuen wir uns über weitergehende Hinweise.

So langsam scheinen sich unsere alten Fragen nach einer etwaigen Behandlungsreihenfolge beziehungsweise dem gleichzeitigen Einsatz verschiedener Therapien zu beantworten. 
Die Sicht des Belassens von Pfeilen im Köcher scheint uns zunehmend veraltet und sollte den neuen Erkenntnissen mit einem Paradigmenwechsel hin zu Mehrfachtherapien weichen.
 Wären wir dem Rat unseres ersten behandelnden Urologen gefolgt, gäbe es keine weitergehende Diagnostik, keine Lu177-Behandlung oder gar eine fokale Ablation des Primärtumors. 
Wir müssten mit seiner Seelenruhe die Entwicklung unter der ADT einschließlich der Fortentwicklung der Knochenmetastasen mit deren zunehmendem Einwachsen
 bis hin zu Lähmungserscheinungen und das stete Absinken der Blutwerte zumindest bis zum Eintritt der Hormonresistenz weiter untätig abwarten
 und könnten allenfalls die von uns abgelehnte Chemotherapie durchführen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

Silvia, wie entwickeln sich denn Victors Blutwerte? Oder messt ihr momentan nicht mehr so häufig?

Gruß Karl

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Mitbetroffene und Interessierte,

morgen beginnt Victor die Lu177-Therapie. Zur Verlaufskontrolle haben wir die aktuellen Referenzwerte eingeholt, von denen die ersten soeben eingetroffen sind. Entgegen dem bisherigen Verlauf sind sowohl PSA wie Testosteron gestiegen:

PSA von 34.78 am 7.6 auf    52.8     PSA-Verdopplungszeit 56 Tage (1,8 Monate)Testo von 0.23 ng/ml am 24.5. auf   0.26 ng/ml
 Der vollständige Verlauf der Werte ist eingetragen unter
https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1097

Nun haben wir keine Zeit, vor Beginn der Lu177-Therapie weitere Messungen, die jeweils mindestens eine Woche Abstand voneinander haben, zur Kontrolle durchzuführen. Auch wollen wir den Beginn der Lu nicht verschieben.

Was würdet ihr nun hinsichtlich der Hormontherapie veranlassen?

Meine Idee ist -schon wegen des nicht ausreichenden Abfalls des Testosterons unter 0.2 ng/ml- von Trenantone auf Pamorelin (Triptorelin) zu wechseln. Allerdings wurde erst am 1. Juli 2022 die zweite Trenantone-Spritze verabreicht. Wann sollte dann frühestens der Wechsel erfolgen? Kann Pamorelin (Triptorelin) zusätzlich zu Trenantone verabreicht werden oder gibt es eine Art der Überdosierung?

Schwieriger ist die Entscheidung, was nun mit Apalutamid geschehen soll. Wie können wir herausfinden, ob Apalutamid noch wirksam ist? Bei laufender Lu kann bei weiterer Einnahme nicht mehr unterschieden werden,
 ob etwaige Verbesserungen die Folge der Lu oder diejenige von doch noch wirksamem Apalutamid sind. Anderseits wird befürwortet, auch bei der Lu-Therapie die Einnahme eines der neuen Hormonpräparate der 
2. Generation zur Verstärkung der PSMA- Exprimierung fortzuführen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde die Hormontherapie erstmal unverändert fortsetzen. Testosteronwerte schwanken im Tagesablauf, daher sollte man immer zur gleichen Zeit das Blut abnehmen. Außerdem kann Apalutamid als Antiandrogen den Testosteronspiegel etwas erhöhen.

Die Lu177 Therapie sollte den PSA Wert um 30 oder 50 Prozent senken.

----------


## Optimist1954

Sylvia,
in einen Beitrag schreibst Du von 10000 I.E. Vit D/Tag.  Es gibt Hinweise, dass die Gabe von hoch dosierten Vitamin D Auswirkungen auf den Testosteronspiegel haben könnte.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...761#post132761

Der erste link (zum SWR) ist nicht mehr aufrufbar.

  Franz

----------


## Advo024

Vielen Dank lieber Franz für deinen aufklärenden Hinweis. Die Zusammenhänge zwischen Vitamin D und Testosteron waren uns nicht bekannt. In unserer Wahrnehmung haben sich bezüglich vieler Erkrankungen die Hinweise der positiven Wirkungen zur Vitamin D Substitution bei Mangelzuständen bis hin zur besonderen Bedeutung hinsichtlich der Krebserkrankungen, auch des PCa, aktuell gravierend gemehrt, ohne auf etwaige Gefahren hinzuweisen.

https://www.helmholtz.de/newsroom/ar...le-verhindern/https://deutsch.medscape.com/artikelansicht/4911318https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.d...-prostatakrebshttps://www.dgnp.de/mitgliedschaft/s...noms%20besteht.https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0322080155.htm
 Tatsächlich lag bei Victor mit 8.9 ng/ml ein erheblicher Vitamin D Mangel vor, den er bis vor kurzem bis auf einen Wert von gut 50 ng/ml hochdosiert substituiert hat und nun nur noch in geringer Erhaltungsmenge ersetzt. Wie nun sichtbar wird, bleibt kein Eingriff in die natürliche Vitamin- Steroid- und Hormonlage folgenlos.

Differenziert betrachtet als eine der wenigen die Gesellschaft für Biologische Krebsabwehr e.V. im folgenden Artikel die Situation zum Vitamin D mit Blick auf den fortgeschrittenen PCa.

https://www.biokrebs.de/patienten-fr...d-und-prostata
 Gemäß unserer Erfahrung dürfte zumindest bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs Vorsicht angebracht sein, welche dort so formuliert wird:
  Es erscheint also durchaus sinnvoll, seinen Vitamin-D-Spiegel über das Jahr hinweg zu beobachten. Wird ein Mangel festgestellt und schwanken die Werte stark, empfehlen wir, Vitamin D zu substituieren, bis ein Serumspiegel zwischen 75 nmol/l und maximal 150 nmol/l (Holick 2007) erreicht ist. Werte unter 19 nmol/l sollten auf jeden Fall vermieden werden.
*Trotz dieser Erklärungen ist bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs eine ungünstige Wirkung von Vitamin D vorstellbar, und zwar wenn ein mutierter Androgenrezeptor nicht nur Androgene, sondern auch andere Steroide wie Vitamin D verwerten kann. Falls der PSA-Wert in die Höhe schnellt, während man Vitamin D einnimmt und dadurch hohe Serumwerte erreicht, ist es besser, einen moderaten OH-25-Wert von 5080 nmol/l anzusteuern* (Hervorhebung durch die Verfasserin).
Beachten Sie bitte auch die Maßeinheiten. Wird in ng/ml gemessen, liegen die Normwerte deutlich niedriger : 
Ein Umrechner findet sich etwa hier

https://unitslab.com/de/node/84
*Vielleicht kann Ralf bitte einen entsprechenden Hinweis in die erste Hilfe aufnehmen und so anderen einen Schrecken ersparen.* 
Wir werden nun jedenfalls die Erhaltungsmenge des Vitamin D vorläufig aussetzen und anschließend versuchen, allein einen Wert zwischen 20 und 30 ng/ml zu erhalten.

Dementsprechend werden wir auch gerne und vorerst beruhigt dem Rat von Georg, für den wir uns ebenfalls bedanken, folgen und vorerst keine Änderungen zur Hormontherapie vornehmen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> ...Dementsprechend werden wir auch gerne und vorerst beruhigt dem Rat von Georg, für den wir uns ebenfalls bedanken, folgen und vorerst keine Änderungen zur Hormontherapie vornehmen.


Sylvia,
so würde ich das auch sehen. Bis zur nächsten Spritze sind aktuell über 2 Monate Zeit. Kurz vorher Testosteron messen lassen und dann, wenn immer noch über 0,2 ng/ml einen Wechsel zu Pamorelin überlegen.

Bei mir war die Situation eine andere, der Testosteronwert nach 3 Monaten Leuprorelin *viel* zu hoch. Habe es auch an der noch vorhandenen Potenz gemerkt dass mein Testosteron zu hoch sein muss. Der Urologe den ich darauf angesprochen habe, meinte nur "Leuprorelin wirkt immer" .
 Es gab eine längere Diskussion und wohl damit ich endlich Ruhe gebe hat er dann doch Blut abgezapft.
Einen Tag später ein aufgeregter Anruf vom Urologen mit dem Hinweis dass mein Testosteronspiegel bei 3,99 ng/ml liegt, viel zu hoch ist und er einen Wechsel zu Pamorelin vorschlägt. 

Seitdem kommen wir gut miteinander aus. 

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo, 

auch  von  mir  Danke  an  Franz   wegen   dem    Vitamin D  Hinweis,  und   auch   Danke,   Silvia   für deinen   Beitrag. 

Erst   vor  3   Wochen,   ist   dieser   Artikel   veröffentlicht   worden,   den   ich   nicht   kannte;

Does testosterone mediate the relationship between vitamin D and prostate cancer progression? A systematic review and meta-analysis | SpringerLink

Die  Diskussion  hier  im  Forum  hat  mich   dazu   veranlasst,   nochmal   nachzuschauen,   ich   war bis   dahin   von   Vitamin D  Ergänzung   eigentlich  überzeugt. 

  Ich   danke   wirklich   den    länger erkrankten   Foristen,   die   wegen   ihrer   langen    Krankheitsgeschichte   mehr   Hintergrundwissen haben.

Gruß   Barlaus


Falls sich der Link nicht öffnen läßt:
*HTML]* Does testosterone mediate the relationship between *vitamin D* and *prostate cancer* progression? A systematic review and meta-analysis
LA Robles, S Harrison, VY Tan, R Beynon - *Cancer* Causes & , 2022 - Springer
 ; studies by Huggins and colleagues [13, 14] found that testosterone administered after
surgical castration of men with *metastatic* *prostate* *cancer* resulted in increased rates of

----------


## MartinWK

Interessante Metaanalyse, vielen Dank. Jetzt muss man noch den Satz "_We did not find strong evidence of an association of testosterone concentrations on prostate cancer progression_" - "_Wir fanden keine eindeutigen Hinweise auf eine Assoziation von Testosteronkonzentrationen mit dem Fortschreiten von Prostatakrebs_" zusammenbringen mit dem unzweifelhaften Erfolg der Antiandrogene (z.B. bei Abiraterone LATITUDE https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...70204519300828). Demnach würde man zwar eine Waffe haben, aber nicht wissen, wie sie wirklich funktioniert. Die Metanaalyse stützt sich dabei im Wesentlichen auf eine andere: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...58767318300326 , die einen Hinweis liefert "_The relationship between circulating testosterone and PC prognosis varies in different clinical settings and according to ADT administration._" - "_Die Beziehung zwischen zirkulierendem Testosteron und der PC-Prognose variiert in verschiedenen klinischen Umgebungen und je nach ADT-Verabreichung._" So soll vor PCa-Diagnose oder bei Niedrigrisiko das Testosteron keine Rolle spielen (und demnach Vitamin-D ziemlich unwichtig sein),  nach Kastrationsresistenz eine eher gute Wirkung haben (kein Vitamin-D zuführen?), ansonsten eine schlechte, aber...

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Silvia,



> *Vielleicht kann Ralf bitte einen entsprechenden Hinweis in die erste Hilfe aufnehmen und so anderen einen Schrecken ersparen.*


Damit hast Du mich jetzt einige Stunden beschäftigt, weil ich bei der Gelegenheit den gesamten Abschnitt 26.1 zu den Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln umgekrempelt habe. Alles zu besichtigen ab dem 1.8. in der nächsten Ausgabe des Ersten Rats.

Ralf

----------


## W.Rellok

Danke Ralf!





> Hallo Silvia,
> Damit hast Du mich jetzt einige Stunden beschäftigt, weil ich bei der Gelegenheit den gesamten Abschnitt 26.1 zu den Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln umgekrempelt habe. Alles zu besichtigen ab dem 1.8. in der nächsten Ausgabe des Ersten Rats.
> Ralf


Danke auch deshalb, da es verständlich abgefaßt ist und jedermann sich einlesen kann.

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

Danke für die Blumen, Winfried!

Ralf

----------


## Advo024

@ Franz

Du hast uns mit deinem zutreffenden Hinweis sehr beruhigen können. Den Stein der Erleichterung konnte man bestimmt bis Bayern fallen hören. Auch von Victor, der die letzte Nacht noch von Sorgen geplagt blieb, nochmals ein großer Dank. Nun können wir bis kurz vor der nächsten Spritze abwarten und das Testosteron messen, um dann  je nach Ergebnis weiter zu entscheiden.

Ja, es bleibt wichtig, dass jeder Betroffene sich kümmert und notfalls auch gegen die Ignoranz mancher Ärzte beharrlich bleibt, um das Erforderliche zu veranlassen. Dazu gehört neben dem PSA auch die Kontrolle des Testosterons in regelmäßigen Abständen.

Auch nach Erreichen des Nadirs sollte unseres Erachtens zumindest 2x im Jahr gemessen werden, um Abweichungen möglichst bald aufzudecken und gegebenenfalls frühzeitig darauf zu reagieren. Unser Glück war, dass wir skeptisch waren, weil der Testosteron-Wert noch über 0,2 ng/ml lag und wir wissen wollten, ob er sich unter Beibehalten von Trenantone überhaupt weiter nach unten bewegt, obwohl die beiden letzten Werte zuletzt gleichbleibend stagnierten. Das PSA wurde vorzeitig genommen, um einen Ausgangswert für das spätere Ergebnis der Lu zu haben. Ansonsten wären PSA und Testosteron mit der Erhaltungsdosis des Vitamin D vermutlich noch weit höher gestiegen und wir hätten ohne vorherige Messungen später dann auch noch die hinreichende Wirksamkeit der Lu für Victor aus falschen Gründen bezweifelt.

Da wir die ewigen Diskussionen mit den Urologen leid sind, diese nur noch ziel- und zweckgerichtet führen, lassen wir unseren Hausarzt -stets zur selben Tageszeit, beim selben Labor- die gewünschten Werte einholen. Vom Hausarzt dürfen wir dann allerdings keine Reaktion erwarten, egal wie sehr die Werte auch abweichen mögen. Doch das ist bekanntlich auch bei den Fachärzten nicht anders, die sogar ihre eigenen Werte gerne kommentarlos übergehen, selbst wenn diese mit Alarmzeichen vom Labor kommen. So wundert es nicht, dass Victor heute bei der Aufnahme zur Lu zwar nach dem PSA gefragt wurde, aber niemand bemerkte, dass der Wert sich sprunghaft erhöht hat. Na ja, es handelt sich um den Fachbereich der Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie, welcher urologische Auffälligkeiten noch weniger zur Kenntnis nimmt als die Urologen dies tun. 
Das ist offensichtlich die Idee der Fachausbildung.

Umso beachtlicher, dass es dir gelungen ist, mit der Diskussion um die Ermittlung des Testosteronwertes eine tragende Basis mit deinem Urologen zu schaffen. Dabei schimpfe ich wieder, obwohl unsere scheinbar unerquicklichen Diskussionen mit der Strahlenärztin nun Früchte getragen haben. Wir haben heute von ihr im Nachhinein tatsächlich noch eine echte Empfehlung (!) zur Lu nebst eingehender (von uns vorgegebener) Begründung erhalten. Damit werden wir es bei etwaigen Kostenproblemen mit der Krankenkasse zumindest leichter haben.

@ Barlaus

Auch wir waren bis zu diesem Zwischenfall von der positiven Wirkung zur Substitution des Vitamin D uneingeschränkt überzeugt. Denn herausgestellt wird derzeit unisono der Vorteil eines möglichst hohen Vitamin D-Spiegels. Selbst das RKI empfiehlt seit Mitte Januar eine Vitamin-D-Behandlung für Covid-Patienten und eine Vorsorge für Risikogruppen. Oft wird das "Sonnenvitamin" D als die Lösung vielerlei Probleme erachtet.
 Angesichts weit höherer Dosen und anzustrebender Werte etwa bei einer Covid-19 Erkrankung glaubten wir uns sicher und dachten, mit einem mittleren Wert von 50 Gutes für die Gesundheit Victors zu tun.

Ob, wie, wann und in welchem Umfang die Tumorzellen ebenfalls reagieren, lässt sich nur schwer vorhersagen beziehungsweise selten so offensichtlich wie jetzt bei Victor nachvollziehen. Gespeichertes Vitamin D hat eine Halbwertszeit von zwei Wochen, so dass voraussichtlich in einem Monat der Spuk zunächst ein Ende haben dürfte. Dann werden wir den Vitamin D Spiegel neu testen und abwägen, bei welchem Wert die Gefahr gering und der Nutzen hoch liegt. Vielleicht hat schon jemand dazu eine Strategie oder Idee entwickelt, die weiterhilft?

Tatsächlich hat Victor den Anstieg des Vitamin D Spiegels erst ab etwa 40 ng/ml auch als spürbare Verbesserung seiner Leistungsfähigkeit deutlich wahrgenommen und freudig begrüßt. Nur scheinen eben auch seine Tumorzellen diese Vorliebe zu teilen und sich damit von übleren Strategien abhalten zu lassen. Auf konkrete Nachfrage Victors gab Prof. Essler heute ausweichend an, bislang hätten sich ausweislich der FDG-PET/CT keine Zellen gefunden, die er mit seinen Mitteln nicht erfolgversprechend behandeln könne. Bei der Schlussbesprechung werden wir dazu noch nachhaken.

Im Nachhinein erscheint die Folge der Vitamin D Zufuhr mit Erhöhung von PSA und Testosteron plausibel. Stefan Pilz, Professor an der Medizinischen Universität Graz und Experte auf dem Forschungsgebiet Vitamin D, 
erklärt dazu:  Vitamin D ist die Vorstufe eines Hormons, eines Steroidhormons. Wenn wir Vitamin D zuführen, wird es im Körper in ein Hormon umgewandelt und wirkt in unserem Körper wie ein Steroidhormon, vergleichbar mit Geschlechtshormonen. Das heißt, dass Vitamin D praktisch in allen Organen des Körpers Wirkstellen hat. Dadurch, dass die Rezeptoren in allen Organen (einschließlich der aufnahmebereiten Tumorzellen; Zusatz der Verfasserin) sind, erklärt sich die breite Wirkung von Vitamin D im Körper  . 
Dazu versucht die von dir verlinkte Analyse weitere Auskünfte zu geben. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, ein aktuelles Werk zur Verfügung zu stellen.

@ Martin

Gerne wollen wir uns mit den Gedanken der Analyse und deren Grundlagen gemeinsam im Kreis drehen. Vielleicht finden wir dabei noch mehr Hinweise auf den dort vermissten Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteronkonzentrationen unter ADT und dem Fortschreiten von Prostatakrebs.

@ Ralf

Herzlichen Dank für deine besondere Mühe. Auch finde ich es optimal, dass du über Neuerungen vorab informierst. Denn ansonsten bliebe deine Arbeit von vielen unbeachtet, weil kaum jemand die vorhergehenden Fassungen auf etwaige Änderungen abgleicht.

@ Winfried

Ja Winfried, bislang ist es Ralf wunderbar gelungen, seine Texte so verständlich abzufassen, dass nicht nur jedermann, sondern auch jede Frau sich einlesen kann. Sicher wird nach der angekündigten Überarbeitung auch keine Leserin mehr grundlos Ängste einer vermeintlich eingetretenen Katrationsresistenz ihres Angehörigen durchstehen müssen, sondern vorab einschätzen können, dass eine Substitution von Vitamin D Folgen auf die Erkrankung haben kann.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Silvia,



> weil kaum jemand die vorhergehenden Fassungen auf etwaige Änderungen abgleicht.


die in den jeweils letzten drei Monaten vorgenommenen Änderungen und Ergänzungen zum Ersten Rat lassen sich hier nachlesen:
http://prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/Aenderungen.pdf
 
Ralf

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> lassen wir unseren Hausarzt* -stets zur selben Tageszeit, beim selben Labor- die gewünschten Werte einholen. Vom Hausarzt dürfen wir dann allerdings keine Reaktion erwarten, egal wie sehr die Werte auch abweichen mögen.


_ *Lotse_

q.e.d. (in der Schule vor unendlichen Zeiten hatten wir damit den mathematischen Beweis abgeschlossen...)


Winfried

----------


## lutzi007

Ich finde es jetzt schwierig, abzuwägen, welchen D3-Wert ich jetzt anstreben sollte, weil bei mir ja schon Osteoporose vorliegt. Habe mich jetzt mit hoher Dosierung auf Empfehlung meines Orthopäden auf 40 ng/ml gebracht. Allerdings ist mein PSA auch ständig am steigen.
Ich werde das Thema mal bei meinem nächsten Termin in der Uroonkologie in der UKM ansprechen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Die Komplexität bei Vitamin D zeigen diese populären Texte:
https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/dia...d3-740709.html
https://www.netdoktor.de/medikamente/calcitriol
http://physiologie.cc/XI.3.htm
"Vitamin D" (und "Vitamin D3") werden auch synonym für Calcitriol verwendet, welches das wirksame Endprodukt in der Leber ist. Niere und Leber regulieren die Produktion aufgrund verschiedener Signale. Wenn zuwenig Ausgangsmaterial vorhanden ist (Vitamin D-Mangel") wird eventuell nicht genügend produziert. Andererseits wird eine zu große Tagesdosis eventuell nicht umgewandelt. Bei der Heilung von Knochenmetastasen wird vermutlich mehr Calcitriol produziert - Vitamin D zuführen macht Sinn. Andererseits gibt es auch Metastasen, die davon profitieren. Ja, man dreht sich im Kreis.

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

die Seite zu den aktuellen Änderungen ist sehr informativ. Vielen Dank lieber Ralf für deine vielfältigen Mühen. Für mich ist die Seite nur sehr versteckt, wobei ich immer wieder Schwierigkeiten habe, auf zusätzliche andere KISP-Texte, die es außerhalb des Inhaltsverzeichnisses noch gibt, zuzugreifen. Es erscheint häufiger:

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access this resource. 
Dies ist nun zwar nicht der Fall, aber vielleicht könnte die Änderungsliste -gegebenenfalls zusätzlich- an prominenterer Stelle mehr Interessierte auf die jeweiligen Neuerungen hinweisen?

In der Sache bleibt das Problem, ob und in welchem Maße Vitamin D für den Erhalt beziehungsweise zur Wiederherstellung der Knochengesundheit notwendig ist und in welchem Maße dann auch die Tumorzellen von der Vitamin D Substitution profitieren.

Sollte dazu differenziert werden zwischen dem Profit für frühe, nicht-aggressive und fortentwickelte, aggressive Tumorzellen?Gibt es hinsichtlich etwaiger Transdifferenzierungen hin zu neuroendokrinen Zellen oder etwaigen Mutationen Unterschiede in der stimulierenden Wirkung von Vitamin D auf das Tumorwachstum?Können die Tumorzellen mit einer kleineren Dosis von Vitamin D gefüttert und so daran gehindert werden, zu mutieren oder in die Eigenproduktion von Testosteron zu wechseln oder gar sich umzustellen auf eine Verwertung der Medikamentenwirkstoffe?Kann Vitamin D die Krebszellen zur (Re-) Differenzierung bringen?Worin besteht das funktionelle Zusammenspiel zwischen Vitamin D und Androgenrezeptoren?Kann Vitamin D auch an die Androgenrezeptoren andocken und so die Testosteronblockade mit steigenden Werten unterlaufen oder wird ein unmittelbares Wachstum der Tumorzellen mit sichtbaren Progressionen durch Vitamin D angeregt?
 Lieber Ralf, bekomme nun bitte keinen Schrecken. Niemand erwartet von dir eine Antwort zu allen Fragen, aber vielleicht können wir hier gemeinsam etwas zusammentragen. Neben Victor berichtet auch Lutz vom Ansteigen des PSA unter der Substitution von Vitamin D. Dies sind keine Einzelfälle. Es deckt sich mit den Feststellungen diverser Studien. So etwa:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4946966/https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21262387/
 Aber vielleicht können auch noch mehr Betroffene hier aus dem Forum von ihren Erfahrungen insbesondere zur Veränderung der PSA und Testosteronwerte berichten? 
Hat jemand zudem korrelierende bildgebende Feststellungen zu einer Progression unter Vitamin D Zufuhr?

Von einer Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft (DKG) wurde 2020 zur Wirkung von Vitamin D die nachfolgende zusammenfassende Analyse einiger der zahlreichen und sehr verschiedenen Studien verfasst, in der es speziell zum PCa heißt:
  Zwei Fallkontrollstudien zeigten eine Erhöhung des Risikos für ein Prostatakarzinom bei höheren Vitamin- D- Spiegeln (Albanes, 2011; Meyer, 2013).

In einer Fall- Kontroll- Studie (1760 gesunde Männer, 190 Männer mit PC) war ein erniedrigter 25 (OH)-D- Spiegel von < 30 ng/ ml mit einer höheren histologischen Aggressivität von Prostatakarzinomen verbunden (Nyame, 2016).

In einer zusammenfassenden Analyse individueller Patientendaten aus 19 prospektiven Studien mit 13.462 Männern mit Prostatakarzinom und 20.261 Kontrollen konnte gezeigt werden, dass die 25(OH)D Konzentration positiv mit dem Risiko für ein Prostatakarzinom assoziiert ist (OR höchstes vs. niedrigstes Fünftel der jeweiligen Studie 1,22; 95% CI 1,13-1,31; P Trend < 0,001). Dabei waren höhere Spiegel nur mit einem erhöhten Risiko für eine nicht-aggressive Erkrankung assoziiert (OR pro 80 Perzentile der Zunahme 1,24, 1,13-1,36), aber nicht mit einer aggressiven Erkrankung (definiert als Stadium IV, Metastasierung oder Tod durch Prostatakrebs (OR 0,95; 95% CI 0,78-1,15). Die Autoren verweisen auf den möglichen Detektions-Bias für nicht aggressive Karzinome (Travis, 2019) .

Link zum Herunterladen:
https://www.stiftung-perspektiven.de...aaa05920&cdp=a 
Was spricht neben den derzeit verbreitet hoch gehaltenen Effekten von protektiven Wirkungen von Vitamin D für eine Substitution beim PCa?

Obwohl die präventive Rolle von Vitamin D bei mehreren Krebsarten gefunden wurde, ist seine positive Wirkung bei der Entwicklung von hormonabhängigen Tumoren wie dem PCa noch wenig belegt. Die Ergebnisse der nachfolgenden Meta-Analyse aus dem Jahr 2018 deuten darauf hin, dass eine höhere Vitamin D Konzentration mit einem erhöhten Risiko für PCa korreliert und nur ein bescheidener positiver Wirkungs-Effekt besteht.

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/048...cc69971384.pdf
 Andererseits besteht insbesondere bei Vorliegen von Knochenmetastasen mit deren besonderen Risiken Handlungsdruck zur Unterstützung der Knochengesundheit nebst Osteoporoseprophylaxe. Vitamin-D-Mangel führt im Knochen zu einem Mineralisationsdefekt. Evident scheint dazu für die Knochen die Substitution von Vitamin D, um einen Mindestspiegel zur Absorption von Kalzium herzustellen. 
Ließe sich dies nicht auch auf anderem Weg erreichen?

Akualisierung:

Nun hat auch mich nach langer Zeit des Entgehens das Coronavirus mit einigen unangenehmen Symptomen erwischt. Ich möchte aber noch nachtragen, dass Victor den ersten LU177-Zyklus mit nur wenigen leichten Nebenwirkungen gut vertragen hat und Prof. Essler sehr zufrieden war mit der bildgebend kontrollierten Anreicherung.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Silvia,
die bei mir kürzlich erfolgte Bildgebung (CT mit KM Körperstamm/Abdomen und Skelettszintigrafie) hat jetzt bei mir erstmalig kleine Metastasen an Rippen, Brustbein, Wirbelkörpern und Beckenkamm gefunden. Damit bin ich kein nmCRPC-Kandidat mehr, sondern ein mCRPC, allerdings erfreulicherweise noch asymptomatisch.
Ob das evtl. mit meiner Vitamin D Substitution zusammenhängt, werde ich in ein paar Wochen bei meinem nächsten Termin in der Uroonkologie des UKM besprechen können. Wahrscheinlich ist auch wieder ein Therapiewechsel notwendig.
Wünsche Dir einen guten Verlauf Deiner Corona Infektion und dass Victor die Lu177 weiterhin gut verträgt.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Silvia,



> Für mich ist die Seite nur sehr versteckt, wobei ich immer wieder Schwierigkeiten habe, auf zusätzliche andere KISP-Texte, die es außerhalb des Inhaltsverzeichnisses noch gibt, zuzugreifen. Es erscheint häufiger:
> 
> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access this resource.



 zum ersten Punkt:

Den Link zu den Änderungen findest Du auch im "Ersten Rat" selbst, im Kapitel 1, Seite 8, linke Spalte, ganz unten.
Jeden Monat aktualisiere ich drei Dateien:


Den "Ersten Rat", auch "Basiswissen" genannt,die jeweil aktuellen Änderungen im "Ersten Rat",die "Prostatakrebs-bezogenen Abkürzungen und Fachausdrücke Deutsch und Englisch", auch da kommen immer wieder neue Begriffe hinzu.

Auf den Deckblättern aller drei Dateien finden sich der Link zu der aktuellen Fassung der jeweiligen Datei und für die Benutzer von Smartphones und Tablet-Computern der aus der Link-Adresse gebildete QR-Code. Wer sich also zumindest die drei Deckblätter ausgedruckt hat, kann mit dem Smartphone oder dem Tablet auch leicht die jeweilige Datei öffnen.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Dazu müsste ich wissen, bei welchen Texte, die Du herunterladen möchtest, diese Meldung kommt.

Ralf

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Ihr Lieben,
> 
> Aber vielleicht können auch noch mehr Betroffene hier aus dem Forum von ihren Erfahrungen insbesondere zur Veränderung der PSA und Testosteronwerte berichten? 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Silvia


Zu den Erfahrungen von Lutz. Dies dürfte schwer nachzuvollziehen sein, inwieweit sein PSA Anstieg mit Vit. D zu tun hat, da er ja soweit ich das sehe nur Apalutamid nimmt, keine 3 Monatsspritze zusätzlich.
Da ich seinen Weg auch immer wieder verfolge, war mir eigentlich klar, das  auf Dauer sein PSA nur in eine Richtung tendieren kann.

Eigene Erfahrung:

ab ca 8. 2019 Vit d eingenommen , täglich ca. 2000 Einheiten
Testo immer unter 0,2


4.2.20 Vit d  erstmalig gemessen - Wert 16ng/ml

Als Krebspatient hätte ich gerne zwischen 80 ng/ml und 100 ng/ml , laut meinen Nachforschungen

Ich habe es dann geschafft, den Wert innerhalb einigen Monaten auf c. 45 ng/ml zu erhöhen.

Vitamin D und K 2 zugeführt ( die ersten 30 Tage 20000 E, dann täglich
ca. 7 000 - 10000 - versucht diesen Wert noch
weiter zu steigern 


23.3 Psa gestiegen , Testo gering  gestiegen
glaube aber nicht durch Vit. d, sondern bei mir waren einfach schon soviele Metastasen vorhanden, nur hat dies die Ärzte nicht interessiert

 nach ca. 3 Mon Vit d ca. 60 ng/ml, dann trotz heißem Sommer wieder abgefallen

wieder erhöhte Dosis von Vit d , gesgteigert auf knapp 90 ng/ml, Testo seit ca. 7.2020 immer unter 0,1

seit ich Zytiga  nahm , war derTesto immer  kleiner 0,1, aber den psa wert interessiert das nicht , wächst halt immer wieder etwas bei mir 

Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der Einnahme von Vit. D und einem Anstieg von PSA oder Testosteron

Ich habe mich aufgrund meiner morschen Knochen und meiner vielen Metstasen dafür entschieden, Vit. D einhzunehmen , außerdem glaube ich , das es auch meinem Immunsystem gut tut.
Es gibt einfach zuwenige aussagefähgie Berichte darüber.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## KarlEmagne

Silvia, dann weiterhin alles Gute für Victor mit der Lu177 Therapie!

Und nun hat das Coronavirus auch noch diesen Thread infiziert!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Erinnerungen an die legendären Diskussionen des Vorjahres werden wach.

Gruß Karl

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,




> #414
> Nun hat auch mich nach langer Zeit des Entgehens das Coronavirus mit einigen unangenehmen Symptomen erwischt.


Wie geht es dir? Konnte Victor eine Infektion vermeiden?

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Ralf,

es betraf sehr alte KISP-Texte, die mit prostatakrebse u.ä. verknüpft waren und in der Google-Suche angezeigt wurden, die sich dann aber nicht öffnen ließen. Leider kann ich heute nicht mehr nachvollziehen, zu welchen Suchbegriffen dies geschah. Ein Beispiel aber:

https://prostatakrebs-bps.de/behandl...otherapie-sirt


Lieber Lutz,

wir danken dir für deine guten Wünsche und erhoffen mit dir bei deinem nächsten Termin in der Uroonkologie klärende Gespräche -vielleicht auch zur Vitamin D Bedeutung- mit guten Therapieentscheidungen.


Lieber Reiner,

bei uns war der Zusammenhang recht deutlich zu sehen, will man nicht glauben, dass bereits nach 3 Monaten bei Victor Katrationsresistenz eingetreten sei. Vor der Substitution von Vitamin D waren nach Beginn der Hormontherapie (Trenantone + Apalutamid) Ende März bis Juni sowohl Testosteron wie PSA konstant rückläufig. Mit Anstieg des Vitamin D Spiegels über 24 ng/ml auf 52.80 ng/ml im Juli änderte sich dies schlagartig.
 Dies ist auch nachvollziehbar anhand der Grafiken auf myProstate.

Und ja, die Studienlage hinsichtlich der Wirkung von höheren Vitamin D Spiegel auf den Prostatakrebs ist nicht eindeutig. Es sorgt uns allerdings, wenn damit ab einem höheren Level mehr Nachteile als Vorteile verbunden wären. Der rapide Anstieg des PSA verheißt so oder so nichts Gutes.

Nach Eintritt der erwarteten Lu-177 Wirkung werden wir allerdings nicht mehr differenzieren können zwischen einem PSA Abfall aufgrund des einstweiligen Stoppens der Vitamin D Zufuhr und derjenigen der LU.
 Die neuen Werte, die wegen des zu erwartenden PSA-Bounce nach der Lu-Gabe ohnehin noch nicht aussagekräftig sein werden, bekommen wir nächste Woche vom Hausarzt.


Lieber Karl,

ich plage ich mich mit Dingen herum, die in den ersten Tagen recht übel waren und auch noch den wenigen Schlaf raubten, aber hoffentlich bald schon wieder vergessenen sind. Zu einer deutlichen Besserung hat unser Kurzurlaub in Holland bereits beigetragen.


Lieber Winfried,

9 Tage war ich stets positiv. Immerzu erschien bei der täglichen Schnelltestung der positive Teststrich schneller als der Kontrollstrich. Heute hat dies endlich ein Ende gefunden und der Test blieb negativ.

Bis heute habe ich möglichst großen Abstand zu Victor gehalten. Unser Urlaub war so recht seltsam auf Distanz, aber immerhin konnten wir erfolgreich eine Ansteckung Victors verhindern.


Liebe Interessierte,

nunmehr liegt uns das schriftliche Ergebnis der zur Vorbereitung der LU 177 gefertigten FDG-PET-CT vor, deren mündliches Ergebnis auch auf konkrete Nachfragen zunächst ausweichend blieb.

Über die bekannten Befunde hinaus soll es eine unklare Raumforderung der linken Nebenniere Victors geben. Einerseits würde der CT-morphologisch anteilige Fettgehalt am ehesten einem Adenom entsprechen.
 Andererseits zeige sich ein mäßig vermehrter Glukosemetabolismus, was nicht ganz typisch für Adenome sei, ein maligner Prozess daher ebenfalls nicht sicher auszuschließen sei,
 so dass eine Verlaufskontrolle empfohlen werde.

Die Unsicherheit lastet für uns schwerer als ein klarer Befund und gibt Raum für allerlei ungute Spekulationen.
 Habt ihr eine Idee, in welcher Art die Verlaufskontrolle beziehungsweise Abklärung sinnvoll erfolgen sollte? 
Was haltet ihr davon, mittels Biopsie aus der Nebenniere Zellen zur Untersuchung entnehmen zu lassen?
 Oder reichen im ersten Schritt Urin- und Blutuntersuchungen, um zunächst feststellen zu lassen, ob es sich um einen hormonell (in-) aktiven Tumor handelt?
 Welche Hormone müssten dazu mindestens bestimmt werden?

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Über die bekannten Befunde hinaus soll es eine unklare Raumforderung der linken Nebenniere Victors geben. Einerseits würde der CT-morphologisch anteilige Fettgehalt am ehesten einem Adenom entsprechen. Andererseits zeige sich ein mäßig vermehrter Glukosemetabolismus, was nicht ganz typisch für Adenome sei, ein maligner Prozess daher ebenfalls nicht sicher auszuschließen sei,
>  so dass eine Verlaufskontrolle empfohlen werde...


  Hallo Silvia,
vor kurzem wurde bei meiner Freundin nach div. Untersuchungen u. a. eine Veränderung an einer Nebenniere entdeckt. Da sie sich gesundheitlich insgesamt in einem sehr schlechten Zustand befindet, soll auf ihren Wunsch vorerst lediglich das Größenwachstum der Raumforderung beobachtet werden. 
  Habe dazu etwas Literatur zusammengestellt, die für Euch und andere von diesem Zufallsbefund Betroffene interessant sein könnte. 

  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nebennieren-Inzidentalom
  Inzidentalom ist ein zufällig entdeckter Tumor der Nebenniere, der meist gutartig und harmlos ist und keinen Krankheitswert hat. In seltenen Fällen kann er bösartig sein. Inzidentalome sind in der Regel hormonell inaktiv, produzieren also keine Hormone.

_Steckt hinter dem Zufallsbefund an der Nebenniere ein Karzinom?_
https://link.springer.com/article/10...006-017-9553-1

  _Erste Europäische Leitlinie zum Nebennieren-Inzidentalom_
https://www.bayerisches-aerzteblatt....17_144_148.pdf

und

_Management of adrenal incidentalomas:  European Society of Endocrinology Clinical Practice Guideline in collaboration with  the European Network for the Study  of Adrenal Tumors_
https://eje.bioscientifica.com/view/...body=pdf-10417

  Franz

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia,

die Gewichtung des Nebennierenbefundes entspricht




> Nach Prof. Martin Fassnacht, Würzburg, handelt es sich in 80% der Fälle um ein benignes, hormoninaktives Geschehen, das man am besten in Ruhe lässt. Das Problem ist aber, dass man zunächst nicht wissen kann, ob nicht doch ein Karzinom dahintersteckt. Der Begriff Inzidentalom bedeutet nicht, dass der Tumor in jedem Fall benigne ist.


.

Danke Franz für deine Links.

Bündelt die gesamte Kraft gegen den Prostatatumor. 

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Silvia,

wie ich sehe, a) interessiert Ihr Euch für die Selektive Interne Radio-Therapie (SIRT) und b) wurde die verlinkte Seite mit der Nennung betreffender Kliniken im vergangenen Dezember abgeschaltet. Die Lage ist im Moment unübersichtlich.

Wenn Du aber in Deine Lieblings-Suchmaschine "Selektive Interne Radiotherapie" eingibst, werden Dir eine Reihe deutscher Kliniken angezeigt, die die Therapie anbieten, u. a. Mannheim, Dresden und München. Der Artikel zur SIRT im Ärzteblatt ist von 2008 und enthält zum Teil veraltete Information.

Vielleicht hilft Euch das etwas weiter.

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

Silvia, dann gratuliere ich zum ueberstandenen Covid. Auch im Bekanntenkreis haben es momentan einige und ich glaube, man bringt das besser im Sommer oder irgenwo in warmen Gefilden hinter sich.

Ich druecke euch die Daumen, dass Victors PSA unter der Lu177-Therapie bald deutlich sinkt und sich die Raumforderung an der Nebenniere als harmlos erweist!

Gruss Karl

----------


## Trekker

> Aber vielleicht können auch noch mehr Betroffene hier aus dem Forum von ihren Erfahrungen insbesondere zur Veränderung der PSA und Testosteronwerte berichten? 
> Hat jemand zudem korrelierende bildgebende Feststellungen zu einer Progression unter Vitamin D Zufuhr?


Meine Werte sind sicher nicht repräsentativ, weil ich Vitamin D (Dekristiol 20.000 i. E.) erst seit einem knappen Jahr einnehme (1 x Woche). Die Messungen erscheinen mir auch widersprüchlich, so wurden zufälligerweise innerhalb der selben Woche (17. u. 19.05.2021) eine Probe vom Hausarzt1 mit 42 ng/ml und vom Hausarzt2 (über ein Labor) mit 31 ng/ml festgestellt. Am 11.10.2021 habe ich im Labor meiner PSA-Messungen einen Vitamin-D-Wert von 33,7 ng/ml geliefert bekommen, dieser Wert hat sich - beim gleichen Labor gemessen - trotz Vitamin-D-Gabe bis zum 13.06.2022 nur auf 39,4 ng/ml erhöht. Der erstmals am 12.11.2021 festgestellte Testosteronwert lag bei 14,9 nmol/l und ist nach 2 Trenantonespritzen bis zum 13.06.2022 auf 0,24 nmol/l gefallen. Die PSA-Werte sind nach den Trenantonespritzen und zeitgleicher Bestrahlung natürlich stark abgefallen.

----------


## Optimist1954

Vitamin D  Messungen können unterschiedliche Werte liefern, da es keine Mess-Standards gibt.

https://www.rki.de/SharedDocs/FAQ/Vitamin_D/FAQ07.html
  _Es ist vielfach gezeigt worden, dass sowohl unterschiedliche als auch typgleiche Messmethoden zu unterschiedlichen Messergebnissen von 25(OH)D führen können. Um diese methodischen Probleme zu überwinden, sollten die Messmethoden standardisiert werden_

  Franz

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Franz,

wir danken dir für deine weiterführenden Links. Da ein Nebennieren-Inzidentalom wohl häufiger zufällig entdeckt wird, werden deine Links sicher auch für noch mehr Betroffene interessant sein.
 So ganz ignoriert werden sollte ein solcher Befund jedenfalls nicht. Fürs erste wollen wir daher eine weiterführende Diagnostik zur Einordnung etwaiger Gefahren in die Wege leiten.
 Dafür scheint es ortsnah an der Uniklinik in Düsseldorf ein kompetentes Zentrum zu geben.

https://www.uniklinik-duesseldorf.de...enrindentumore

Auch dein Hinweis auf die unterschiedlichen Messmethoden zum Vitamin D ist uns wichtig. Allerdings stammen Victors Werte vom gleichen Labor mit unveränderter Messmethode.
 Der schnelle Anstieg entsprach der für kurze Zeit hochdosierten Substitution. Mal schauen, wie es nun aktuell ausschaut. 
Durch den täglichen ausgiebigen Sonnenaufenthalt kann es nun wohl noch etwas dauern, bis der Wert wieder unter 30 ng/ml fällt.


Lieber Winfried,

ja, dein freundlicher Rat, die gesamte Kraft gegen den Prostatatumor zu bündeln, ist sicher richtig und wird auch mit dem nächsten Zyklus zur Lu 177 von Victor weiter umgesetzt. 
Dieser steht Ende dieses Monats bevor.

Derzeit hat sich Victor mit den diversen Nebenwirkungen der verschiedenen Therapien arrangiert, nimmt wieder Gerichtstermine wahr, fährt ausgiebig und regelmäßig mit dem Fahrrad und
 vermittelt den Eindruck eines gesunden und vitalen Mannes. Da fällt es besonders schwer, die Heimtücke schneller Verschlechterungen, wie wir sie schon erlebt haben, im Blick zu halten.

Umso bedeutender scheint uns das massive Vorgehen jetzt, da Victor bei guten Kräften ist. 
Sein Bettnachbar beim ersten LU-Zyklus hat die Behandlung leitliniengerecht erst im Anschluss an eine unergiebige Chemotherapie erhalten, die seinen Zustand über Monate verschlechterte, 
bevor sie abgebrochen wurde.
 Für ihn war es danach bedeutend schwerer, nun auch noch die Nebenwirkungen der LU zu verkraften. Er musste dann auch noch einen weiteren Tag zur Kontrolle in der Uniklinik bleiben.


Lieber Ralf,

hab vielen Dank für deine Hinweise, die uns weiterhalfen.
 Von Interesse war für uns, welche Therapien der inneren Bestrahlung neben denen mit Lutetium-​177-PSMA, Actinium 225 und Radium 223 aktuell zur Verfügung stehen. 
Offenbar beschränkt sich die Selektive Interne Radio-Therapie mit Yttrium-​90 auf die Anwendung bei Lebertumoren und wird als solche hoffentlich nicht von Victor benötigt.


Lieber Karl,

wir danken dir für deine guten Wünsche und wünschen auch dir und allen anderen nur das Beste.


Lieber Henry,

vielen Dank für die Mitteilung deiner Werte. Glücklicher Weise hast du keinen PSA und/oder Testosteron Anstieg während der Vitamin D Substitution beobachtet. 
Bei Victor war dies der Fall, als der Vitamin D Spiegel knapp über 50 ng/ml gestiegen war.


Nachtrag:

Die heute erhaltenen aktuellen Werte lassen uns wieder aufatmen:

Das PSA ist trotz/wegen der ersten Lu177 Behandlung ohne weitere Vitamin D Substitution wieder gefallen auf nun 33 ng/ml. 
Zu erwarten war infolge der LU177 Gabe zunächst ein kurzer PSA Anstieg, der aber möglicher Weise durch das Absetzen des Vitamin D kompensiert wurde.

Das Vitamin D liegt nun ohne weitere Substitution nur noch bei 41,2 ng/ml.

Auch das Testosteron ist wieder zurückgefallen auf 0,23 ng/ml.


Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,



> und wird auch mit dem nächsten Zyklus zur Lu 177 von Victor weiter umgesetzt. Dieser steht Ende dieses Monats bevor.


Wieso das? Es ist doch nicht sinnvoll einfach nur einen weiteren 177Lu-Zyklus anzuhängen ohne vorherige Überprüfung des Status. Die Frage ist doch, ob noch genügend PSMA da ist, auf das man "draufhauen kann", so zumindest hat es der Oberarzt in Homburg mir gegenüber formuliert. Der PSA-Wert ist von 679 ng/ml auf 33 ng/ml gefallen, wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen habe. Meiner Meinung nach kommt der vorgesehene zweite 177Lu-Zyklus jetzt zu früh bzw. sollte später ein Kombizyklus aus 177Lu + 225Ac werden. Und meiner Meinung nach spielt Vitamin D da überhaupt keine Rolle. Das habe ich 12/2018 zum ersten Mal bestimmen lassen mit 32,9 ng/ml. Dann habe ich damit begonnen täglich 1000 IE einzunehmen (Vigantol) Letzter Wert vom 23.09.2021 war 42,1 ng/ml. 
Mit den besten Wünschen.
Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Arnold,

hab vielen Dank für deine kritischen Nachfragen zum Vorgehen von Prof. Essler. 
Ich bin wahrlich die Letzte, die irgendeinen Arzt verteidigen möchte.
 Allerdings scheint mir hier (noch) kein Grund zur Klage.

Victor hat am 13. Juli 2022 während der laufenden ADT mit einem PSA-Wert von 54,50 zusätzlich den ersten Lu177-Zyklus
 auf Grundlage auch von PSMA-PET-CT, FDG-PET-CET und Nieren-Szintigraphie begonnen.

Unmittelbar zuvor, also unabhängig von der Lu 177, waren sowohl das PSA wie auch das Testosteron entgegen des vorherigen Verlaufs während der ADT
 über die 4 Monate seit Behandlungsbeginn zeitgleich mit dem Überschreiten des Vitamin D Spiegels über 50 ng/ml plötzlich wieder angestiegen.
 Dazu hatte ich schon Literatur angeführt, die ein solches Phänomen als Begleiterscheinung der Vitamin (richtiger Hormon) D Substitution
 auch bei anderen Betroffenen belegt.
 Insoweit hat Michi insoweit recht, als jeweils abzuwägen sein wird, ob und welche Vor- und Nachteile den Ausschlag geben.
Wir haben uns hiernach entschieden, die bisherige Substitution bei Werten zwischen 30 und 40 nicht weiter zu betreiben, 
zumal der Nutzen einer Substitution gemäß den aktuellen Bewertungen umstritten bleibt.

Über den etwaigen Einsatz von Actinium beziehungsweise dessen Kombination mit Lutetium haben wir vor Aufnahme der Behandlung mit Prof. Essler diskutiert. 
Anders als die Ärzte in Homburg nimmt Prof. Essler insbesondere bei bestehender Niereninsuffizienz dazu eine zurückhaltende Position ein.
 Er möchte es in diesen Fällen erst in Betracht ziehen, wenn die Patienten nach bereits erfolgter 177 Lutetium-PSMA-Therapie ein Fortschreiten der Tumorerkrankung
 aufweisen beziehungsweise dann, wenn deren Tumore nicht mehr auf eine Therapie allein mit Lutetium-177 ansprechen.

Diese Vorsicht konnten wir nachvollziehen, da die Nierentätigkeit Victors ausweislich der Szintigraphie auf 50% (um die 65% als ungenauer GFR-Wert im Blut) reduziert ist.
 Aus diesem Grund auch sollen nur mit jeweils angepasster Dosierung des Lutetiums auf die Hälfte zunächst 4 Zyklen -statt zweier Vollzyklen- durchgeführt werden.

Dazu waren wir froh, dass infolge der Hinweise Winfrieds die Nierenfunktion Victors wieder so weit gehoben werden konnte, 
dass eine innere Bestrahlung überhaupt in Betracht kommt. Mit einem Blutwert der GFR um die 30% (tatsächlich wohl noch darunter) war seine Nierenfunktion zuvor
 infolge jahrelang eingenommener Herzmedikamente, die in den letzten Monaten nach und nach abgesetzt wurden, massiv eingeschränkt.

Zwischen den Halb-Zyklen erhält Prof. Essler zur Kontrolle jeweils eine Liste umfangreicher Blutwerte auch mit GFR und PSA.
 Sollten diese nun keine Auffälligkeiten und/oder Wunder ausweisen, bleibt es bei der bisherigen Planung und erst am Ende 
wird ein erneutes PSMA-PET-CT zur Abschlussbeurteilung gefertigt.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,
nach allem, was ich bisher von Dir gelesen habe, hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, dass Ihr eine ausgetüftelte Strategie bezüglich Radioligandtherapie verfolgt. Nichts für ungut.
Viel Erfolg.
Arnold

----------


## KarlEmagne

Insoweit wird ein Anerkenntnisurteil zugunsten Victors angestrebt. Silvia, deine medizinischen Ausführungen in juristischer Präzision sind einmalig!

Gruß Karl

----------


## daniela3

> Insoweit wird ein Anerkenntnisurteil zugunsten Victors angestrebt. Silvia, deine medizinischen Ausführungen in juristischer Präzision sind einmalig!
> 
> Gruß Karl


so ist es!

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Arnold,

wir sind dir sehr dankbar für deine kritischen Rückfragen und freuen uns über jeden Hinweis, insbesondere von dir, da du uns mit deinen Erfahrungen schon voraus bist.


Liebe Daniela, lieber Karl,

danke für eueren Zuspruch.


Aktualisierung:

Gestern haben wir nach dem kurzen Flare (vermutlich durch Vitamin D) und mit Abstand zur ersten LU177-Gabe die erfreulichen neuen Blutwerte erhalten:
PSA vor erster (Halbdosis-) LU177:        54,50 ng/mlnun 20,10 ng/mlTestosteron:                                           0,23 ng/ml           nun  0,14 ng/ml 
Eines Wechsels des GnRH-Analogons (ADT-Spritze) bedarf es mithin nicht. Ende des Monats folgt plangemäß die zweite Halbdosis der LU177.


Liebe Grüße
Silvia und Victor

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

nachfolgende Aktualisierungen zur Behandlung Victors:

Die bisherigen Ergebnisse der von uns leitlinienunabhängig gewählten Kombinationstherapie von Trenantone, Apalutamid und früher Lutetium 177 Gabe -ohne vorherige Chemo- im noch hormonsensitiven Stadium bleiben überwiegend erfreulich:

Victor ist bis vor der 2. Lu- Gabe in der letzten Woche nahezu schmerzfrei geblieben, das PSA ist auf 14,2 ng/ml abgesunken.
Nach der 2. Lu- Gabe sind allerdings wieder Schmerzen im unteren Rücken aufgetreten, die seine Beweglichkeit insbesondere beim Aufstehen bis heute erheblich einschränken. Ist Victor erst einmal hochgekommen, bestehen keine anhaltenden Beeinträchtigungen. Sowohl Spaziergänge wie Fahrradfahren bleiben möglich.
Bestenfalls werden die derzeitigen Schmerzen durch den therapieausgelösten raschen Zerfall von zahlreichen Tumorzellen (Tumorlyse-Syndrom) verursacht. Insbesondere die ins Knochenmark eingewachsenen Knochenmetastasen von Lende und Becken können solche Symptome verursachen, ebenso die spinalen Metastasen, wenn sie Druck auf die Nervenwurzeln und das Myelon ausüben.
Vorsorglich nimmt Victor zur Prävention einer therapiebedingten Exazerbation durch ein Anschwellen der Metastasen das von der Uniklinik mitgegebene Kortison, welches möglicher Weise nicht ausreicht.
Der vormals bis 3525 U/l explodierte AP-Wert ist weiter rückläufig und hat sich nun auf 192 U/l reduziert.Die über eine SPECT (Einzelphotonen-Emissionscomputertomographie) auch bei diesem Zyklus nachverfolgte Verteilung der Lu177 Gabe ist gut geblieben. Es zeigten sich weiterhin die gewünschten Aktivitätsspeicherungen in den gemäß PSMA-PET-CT bekannten Metastasen.Die anhand der Blutwerte berechnete Nierenfunktion (GFR-CKD-EPI) lag vor dem 2. Zyklus mit 78,34 ml/min schon fast im Normalbereich, selbst wenn im Vergleich zu einer Nierenszintigrafie noch Abstriche von der Berechnung gemacht werden müssen und der 2. Zyklus nun kurzzeitig für eine Verschlechterung sorgen kann.


Das Hämoglobin bleibt mit 10,7 g/dl und der Hämatokritwert mit 33% leider noch im Tiefbereich. Dies korreliert bei Victor mit dem verminderten Erythrozyten Wert von 3,6 T/l. Die nach der Beckenkammbiopsie schon vor Aufnahme der Lu-Therapie bekannte Baustelle der Funktionseinschränkung des Knochenmarks durch das Einwachsen der Metastasen (Knochenmarkinsuffizienz) werden wir vermutlich noch separat hämatologisch angehen müssen, sollte sich bis zum Abschluss des vierten Lu-Zyklus dazu keine Besserung ergeben.
Denn in fortgeschrittenen Stadien würden ansonsten immer mehr unreife Blutzellen produziert und der Blutbildungsprozess nachhaltig gestört. Wie auch bei Jacekw kann dies bei manchen Betroffenen dann zu einer Leukämie (AML) führen. Zudem fördert der Sauerstoffmangel im Tumorgewebe auch ein aggressiveres Wachstum und kann das Ansprechen auf Therapien reduzieren. So wundert es nicht, dass besonders diejenigen Betroffenen von einer Erhöhung des HB-Wertes profitieren, die sich im fortgeschrittenen Stadium befinden, es aber ausgerechnet für diese -unsere- Gruppe besonders schwierig scheint, Hilfe zu erlangen.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...dung-St%F6rung 
Auf die nach Durchführung des 4. Zyklus voraussichtlich nach der Jahreswende erfolgende PSMA-PET-CT-Bildgebung sind wir gespannt und hoffen, dass sich die positiven Ergebnisse mit der weiteren Rückbildung des Primärtumors und einem Einhalt des Metastasen Wachstums bildgebend bestätigen werden.

Die verschiedenen Fragen nach unseren weiteren Behandlungsvorstellungen wollen wir an dieser Stelle für alle beantworten.

Sollte entgegen den verbesserten Blutwerten eine Progression der Metastasen sichtbar werden und eine BRCA 1 oder 2 Mutation vorliegen, möchten wir -nach Abwägung der Nebenwirkungen- die Lu-Therapie fortsetzen und diese weitergehend mit Olaparib kombinieren. Denn schon jetzt haben wir Sorge, ob auch ohne Olaparib der erstrebte Zelltod, die völlige Vernichtung der Tumorzellen, eintreten kann, wenn die mittels Lutetiums ausgesendete Betastrahlung das Erbgut der Tumorzellen nur mit Einzelstrangbrüchen trifft und dies in der Folge bei fehlerhaften Reparaturversuchen möglicher Weise zu mutiertem Tumorwachstum führt.

Voraussetzung zur Fortsetzung der Lu 177 auch mit weiteren Zyklen über die nun geplanten hinaus bleibt, dass hinreichend PSMA exprimiert wird und die Nebenwirkungen beziehungsweise Auswirkungen
 etwa auf die Blutbildung und Nierenfunktion keinen Stopp nahelegen:
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00259-022-05727-7 
Für die etwaige Fortsetzung der Lu-Zyklen im Fall eines Progresses spricht:
  Der Vergleich der Patienten, die nur einen oder zwei Zyklen Lu-177-PSMA-617-RLT erhielten, mit denen, die mehr als zwei Therapiezyklen erhielten, zeigte einen signifikanten Unterschied im Gesamtüberleben mit median 28,3 vs. 99,4 Wochen ( p  < 0,001*, siehe Zusätzliche Datei 5 : Abbildung S3) .

https://bmcurol.biomedcentral.com/ar...94-022-01050-3
  Die 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie wird in mehreren Zyklen durchgeführt. In der Regel werden zunächst 4-5 Zyklen geplant in Abhängigkeit von der Tumorlast sowie dem individuellen Ansprechen auf die ersten Zyklen. Die Therapiezyklen erfolgen alle 6  8 Wochen 

 Bei einem erneuten Progress der Erkrankung können weitere Zyklen des 177Lu-PSMA erfolgen .

https://www.nuklearmedizin-ukbonn.de...psma-therapie/ 
Dementsprechend wurde Victor in Bonn bestätigt, dass dort keine zahlenmäßige Limitierung zu weiteren Zyklen erfolge, sondern die individuellen Voraussetzungen ausschlaggebend seien.

Zum Hintergrund laufender Studien nebst biologischer Begründung für die kombinierte Anwendung von PARPis, ADT und strahlenbasierten Therapien (einschließlich Radioligandentherapien) finden sich gute Argumente:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8869833/ 
Zudem haben wir nun von der LuPARP Studie erfahren, die speziell die von uns ins Auge gefasste Kombination von Olaparib, ADT und Lu (erst im kastrationsresistenten Stadium) untersucht und nachweisen soll,
 dass PARP-Inhibitoren wirken, indem sie die durch Lu 177 verursachten Einzelstrangbrüche in Doppelstrangbrüche erhöhen, den Reparaturmechanismus beschädigter DNA verhindern und
 die Apoptose der Tumorzellen einleiten.
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03874884

https://www.urotoday.com/clinical-tr...te-cancer.html

https://isotopia-global.com/luparp/ 
Die weiter in Betracht kommende Kombination mit einer Immuntherapie möchten wir noch prüfen.

Derzeit läuft beispielsweise die Prince-Studie, welche die Anwendung von Lu 177 in Kombination mit einer Immuntherapie (hier Pembrolizumab) bei Betroffenen mit kastrationsresistentem metastasierendem Prostatakrebs, bei denen eine Krankheitsprogression unter vorheriger Behandlung mit Enzalutamid, Abirateron und/oder Apalutamid aufgetreten ist, untersucht. Falls geeignet, werden Männer in dieser Studie mit bis zu 6 Zyklen Lu-PSMA und Pembrolizumab für bis zu 35 Zyklen behandelt.
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03658447 
Die Evolution-Studie soll die Aktivität und Sicherheit von Lu 177 in Kombination mit Ipilimumab und Nivolumab untersuchen.
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT05150236 
Noch nicht klar ist uns insbesondere, welche Empfehlungen es für eine bestimmte Reihenfolge und etwaige synergistische Effekte der weiteren verschiedenen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten geben könnte.
 So sehr wir eine wohlüberlegte Kombination von Therapien für sinnvoll erachten, so wenig kann es nun das Ziel sein, möglichst viele unterschiedliche Therapien und Medikamente
 auf gut Glück in beliebiger Folge einzusetzen.

Vielleicht kann uns jemand erste Hinweise für eine sinnvolle Behandlungsreihenfolge geben.

Schließlich verbleibt bei Erreichen des Nadirs die Gesamtablation des Primärtumors, welche Victor bekanntlich mittels IRE bei Prof. Stehling, der als einer der wenigen Ärzte seine diesbezügliche Tätigkeit nicht auf
 Niedrig-Risiko-Patienten begrenzt, durchführen lassen möchte.

Dann wäre Victor trotz Gleason 9, einem Eingangs-PSA von nahezu 800, anfänglicher Kapselüberschreitung in die Blase, zahlreichen Knochen- sowie Lymphknotenmetastasen und Komorbiditäten in relativ kurzer Zeit
 an dem Punkt, an dem die meisten Betroffenen nach Entfernung der Prostata mit verbleibenden (Mikro-) Metastasen früher oder später stehen.
 Ziel wird es dann stets bleiben, die verbleibende beziehungsweise neu sichtbar werdende Tumorlast zu senken, 
sollte wider Erwarten nicht doch schon bald ein Verfahren zur umfassenden und endgültigen Heilung angeboten werden.

Und ja, da haben Reiner und andere unseres Erachtens recht:
 Um als fortgeschritten Metastasierter nicht durch die engen Standardvorgaben der Leitlinien begrenzt zu werden und Gefahr zu laufen, unterzugehen, müssen die Ärzte gesucht und gefunden werden,
 die bereit sind, die jeweiligen individuellen Ziele einer auch über den Wortlaut der Leitlinien hinaus gehenden Behandlung aktiv mitzuverfolgen.
 Entsprechend Reiners Erfahrungen lässt sich dies als Betroffener in mancher Situation mit passenden Argumenten fördern.
 Insbesondere Schmerzbeseitigungen und Abhilfe bei neurologischen Kompressionssyndromen etwa durch äußere Bestrahlungen gehören schon leitliniengemäß dazu, wenn man dies möchte und 
es nach der Lage der jeweiligen Tumoren möglich ist. Diese Bestrahlungen müssen sich dann nicht auf ein oder zwei unmittelbar betroffene Einzeltumoren beschränken. 
Auch der Zeitpunkt des Zählens von Metastasen ebenso wie das dazu gewählte Bildgebungsverfahren mit mehr oder weniger Sichtbarkeitserfolg können je nach gewünschtem Ergebnis 
argumentativ zum Erlangen von so nicht unmittelbar vorgesehenen Therapien weiterhelfen.
 Letztlich dürfte die Überzeugungskraft des erklärten Patientenwillens manche Hürde überwinden, wie verschiedene Berichte auf myProstate und hier im Forum erkennen lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Ihr beiden,

wenn es Euch recht ist, schreibe ich hier von Zeit zu Zeit ein bißchen mit, vielleicht helfen Euch ja manchmal meine Erfahrungen. 

Bei mir waren anfangs die Hauptschmerzen , also ausgehend von den Metastasen immer relativ schnell besser und sogar teilweise ganz weg. Da ich aber immer schon Rückenschmerzen hatte , traten diese  vorwiegend im unteren Rückenbereich auf , ischias artig, damit musste ich einfach leben oder durch Schmerzmittel versuchen eine Reduktion zu erreichen. Bei der letzten Sichtung meiner Bildgebungen stellte der Strahlentherapeut fest , das im Steiß eine Metastase versucht in den Spinalkanal zu wachsen. Dies muß beobachtet werden und wahrscheinlich auch wieder bestrahlt. 

Anfangs war auch im Gespräch, inwieweit mir Cortison helfen würde, ich habe es aber nie gebraucht.
Wieviel Cortison nimmt Victor denn ?

Die Werte jetzt finde ich sehr gut  . Habt Ihr, was den GFR Wert betrifft, besondere Maßnahmen unternommen, dass dieser wieder so schön gestiegen ist ?

Zu den Blutwerten : meine Ärzte bezeichnen alles beim Hämoglobin über 10 nicht als Tiefbereich , damit kann man gut arbeiten ! Bei mir ist der Wert der Leukozyten und vom Hämoglobin während der Therapie teils mal gefallen , sogar unter 10, teils dann wieder gestiegen über 11. Schwer zu sagen, was hier genau passiert. Da bei meinem 5. Zyklus das Hämoglobin massiv gefallen ist, ( von 12,1 auf 9, 5,  hatte ich mir  spezielle Säfte gekauft, kann aber natürlich nicht sagen, ob dies geholfen hat.
Fakt ist wohl, wenn sich der Hämoglobin-Wert zwischendurch wieder erholt, scheint eine Knochenmarkinsuffizienz nicht oder nur in geringem Maße vorzuliegen.

Ich wünsche Euch natürlich , das die völlige Vernichtung der Tumorzellen eintritt, auch wenn dies wohl wirklich nur Einzelfälle sind.

Habt Ihr Euch schon intensiver mit der Kombinationstherapie Lutetium 177 und Actinium 225 beschäftigt ?

Ich möchte gerne, aber die Frage die mich immer beschäftigt, wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt für die richtige Therapie ? Man versucht ja immer in unserer Lage nichts falsch zu machen, daher kann ich leider auch keinen Hinweis für eine Behandlungsreihenfolge geben. Bei den Immuntherapien bin ich  noch sehr vorsichtig, generell bei den Kombinationstherapien mit Medikamenten. Ich suche immer Wege, welche möglichst wenige Nebenwirkungen haben, um fit genug zu bleiben.  Schon etliche Male mußte ich in den letzten Jahren erleben, wie es ausgeht, wenn der Betroffene keine Kraft mehr hat.

“sollte wider Erwarten nicht doch schon bald ein Verfahren zur umfassenden und endgültigen Heilung angeboten werden''.

Das wünsche ich uns allen Silvia und Victor !

In diesem Sinne weitere Erfolgsmeldungen

lieber Gruß Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Um festzustellen ob eine BRCA 1 oder 2 Mutation vorliegt, könnt ihr oder euer Urologe den Pathologen bitten, die "alten" Biopsieproben (die dieser konservieren muss) an ein Genlabor zu senden. Das kennen die Pathologen von Brustkrebs, da wird dies häufig gemacht.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Reiner,

über deine Ergänzungen freuen wir uns.

Wenn bei dir ein Einwachsen von Metastasen ins Knochenmark oder den Spinalkanal droht und noch verhindert werden kann, würden wir dies so zeitnah wie möglich -auch mit zusätzlichen äußeren Bestrahlungen- versuchen.

Bei Victor war dies diagnosegemäß zu spät. Die Strahlenärztin sah aufgrund der Menge und des Ausmaßes der Knochenmetastasierung keine Möglichkeit. Das Einwachsen sei überwiegend bereits erfolgt und hat damals wohl auch die Schmerzen und Lähmungserscheinungen verursacht. Die angebotene Bestrahlung einer Einzelmetastase hat Victor damals nicht in Anspruch genommen, auch weil seine Gehfähigkeit und Schmerzfreiheit relativ zeitnah wiederhergestellt waren und planmäßig die Lu anstand, welche selbst von der Strahlenärztin vorrangig empfohlen wurde. Ob hiernach durch die ADT oder die begleitende Physiotherapie oder später den ersten Lu-Zyklus die Besserungen herbeigeführt und gehalten wurden, wissen wir nicht.
 Aber: Mit dem weiteren Rückgang des PSA gingen auch die Beschwerden und Schmerzen zurück. Demensprechend hoffen wir nun auf ein nur kurzzeitiges Schmerz-Intermezzo, welches bald wieder abflaut.

Zur Dosierung des Cortisons können wir derzeit nichts sagen, weil wir einige Tage in Holland zur Erholung verbringen und Victor die Tabletten in einen Spender passend verteilt und ohne Verpackung und Dosierungsanleitung mitgenommen hat. Auf die Daten vom Server haben wir hier gewollt keinen Zugriff.

Was den GFR Wert betrifft, hat Winfried uns sehr geholfen. Nachdem er uns deutliche Hinweise auf die eingenommenen Herzmedikamente, insbesondere die doppelten entwässernden Tabletten gegeben hatte, haben wir die Diuretika in Absprache mit dem Kardiologen nach und nach insgesamt abgesetzt und die Nierenwerte besserten sich in kurzer Zeit. Glücklicherweise kam es hiernach bislang auch nicht mehr zu Wasseransammlungen.
 Bei Bedarf werden wir gut abwägen müssen, ob und welche Diuretika gegebenenfalls eingesetzt werden können, um mit den Nierenwerten nicht nochmals im Keller zu landen.

Die uns mit Blick in die Zukunft sorgende ausreichende Versorgung des Blutes mit Sauerstoff kann gegebenenfalls durch eisenhaltige Säfte gebessert werden, wenn ein Eisenmangel vorliegt. Das ist bei Victor nicht der Fall. Auch die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen wie Folsäure und diverse B-Vitamine befinden sich bei ihm im guten Referenzbereich.

In Anlehnung an das Höhentrainingslager von Sportlern kam mir gestern allerdings die Idee, statt unserer bevorzugten Aufenthalte in den Niederungen des Meeres künftig frei nach Thomas Mann mit Victor einen Zauberberg in Gletscherhöhe aufzusuchen. Zum Hintergrund:
  In der Höhe sinkt der Luftdruck und damit auch der Anteil an Sauerstoff, der über die Atmung aufgenommen werden kann. Dies führt zu einer geringeren Sauerstoffsättigung im Blut. Die geringere Sauerstoffsättigung zwingt den Körper zu reagieren. Es kommt zu einer Art Sauerstoffmangel (Hypoxie). Die ersten Anzeichen sind eine Steigerung der Atemfrequenz sowie eine erhöhte Herzfrequenz.
 Nach einem Anpassungsprozess erhöht sich die Anzahl der roten Blutkörperchen, welche für den Sauerstoffaustausch im menschlichen Gewebe zuständig sind. Diese Anreicherung an roten Blutzellen wird durch das vermehrt gebildete körpereigene Hormon Erythropoetin (EPO) ausgelöst, welches dazu dient, den Organismus mit ausreichend Sauerstoff zu versorgen 

 Der eigentliche Hauptgrund für Ausdauerathleten, Höhentrainingslager aufzusuchen, ist medizinisch gesehen die Stimulation der Bildung von roten Blutkörperchen. Bereits von der ersten Stunde des Höhenaufenthaltes an wird von den Nieren ein Hormon abgegeben, welches die Blutbildung anregt: Erythropoetin. Der Reiz des Hormons sorgt dafür, dass sich die sauerstofftragenden roten Blutkörperchen vermehren. Weiterhin gibt es Hinweise darauf, dass Plasmavolumen und Pufferkapazität nach Rückkehr aus der Höhe für eine gewisse Zeit erhöht sind. : 
Etwas skurril scheinen mir die Möglichkeiten, ähnliche Effekte durch spezielle Masken, die an Höhenluftgeneratoren angeschlossen werden oder spezielle Zelte, welche sauerstoffarme Luft liefern sollen, zu erzielen. Abgesehen von den sehr hohen Preisen frage ich mich, ob es nicht ausreicht, statt normal zu atmen, gelegentlich die Luft anzuhalten oder -wie bei der Hyperventilation- in eine Tüte zu atmen, um eine Sauerstoffunterversorgung herbeizuführen.

Nein, im Ernst, zu diesem Thema werde ich wohl noch etwas recherchieren. Das gleiche gilt zur etwaigen Beigabe von Actinium 225, die Prof. Essler jedenfalls für Victor (noch) skeptisch betrachtet. Nebenwirkungsfrei werden die wenigsten Therapien bleiben. Wichtig erscheint daher auch uns, nicht leichtfertig die vorhandenen Kraftreserven aufs Spiel zu setzen. Da bedarf es zumindest der eigenen Überzeugung vom Überwiegen des Nutzens jeglicher Behandlungsversuche.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Georg,

ja, die alten Biopsie-Proben können so regelmäßig problemlos untersucht werden. Nur würden damit etwaige aktuelle Mutationen der Tumorzellen nicht erfasst.
 Unseres Erachtens sollte daher nach Möglichkeit zumindest eine weitere Zellprobe aus einer der aktuellen Metastasen ebenfalls zur Untersuchung genommen werden.
 Im Vergleich ließe sich dann gegebenenfalls auch eine etwaige Entwicklung feststellen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Georg_

Liebe Silvia,

die Biopsie ist ja erst ein paar Monate her. Das ist etwas anderes, als wenn die Biopsie sieben Jahre zurückliegt. Außerdem mutieren die Metastasen unterschiedlich, von einer kann man nicht sicher darauf schließen, dass die anderen die gleiche Mutation haben. Irgendwo habe ich ein Bild gesehen, dass eine Genuntersuchung auch jahrealter Biopsieproben in etwa 70% der Fälle mit einer Genuntersuchung eine Metastase übereinstimmt. Knochenmetastasen zu biopsieren ist schwierig und schmerzhaft. Oft wird dabei auch zuwenig Tumorgewebe für eine Genuntersuchung gewonnen.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Silvia, lieber Victor,




> In Anlehnung an das Höhentrainingslager von Sportlern kam mir gestern allerdings die Idee, statt unserer bevorzugten Aufenthalte in den Niederungen des Meeres künftig frei nach Thomas Mann mit Victor einen Zauberberg in Gletscherhöhe aufzusuchen.


Hm, Gletscher gibts bald keine mehr in unserer Umgebung. Und ob die Höhe - Victor ist zur Zeit nicht auf dem Niveau eines Leistungssportlers - wirklich gut tut, wer weiß.
Und dann zu wissen, wo die Pantoffeln stehen. Da Lob ich mir euer vertrautes Domizil.

Auf alle Fälle, gute Erholung - sicher die Meinung vieler dankbarer Leser!

Winfried

----------


## MartinWK

Sauerstoffmangel ist bei Strahlentherapie eher kontraindiziert. Im Gegenteil soll die Überversorgung eine Bestrahlung unterstützen (mehr freie Radikale führen zu mehr Doppelstrangbrüchen). Das wurde z. B. 1996 im Ärzteblatt diskutiert: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...rahlentherapie
Bis heute gibt es kaum Studien dazu, und entsprechend ist die Anwendung selten. "_Selbst wenn nur ausgesuchte Tumorentitäten für eine derartige Behandlung in Frage kämen, so würden die Rüstzeiten die Kapazität der vorhandenen Strahlenkliniken überfordern. Unverändert bestehen über die letzten 40 Jahre technische Probleme, eine derartige simultane Therapie durchzuführen._" schreibt das Ärzteblatt. Und Geld verdienen läßt sich mit den teuren Strahlenmaschinen, der supportive Sauerstoff ist wenig ertragreich.
Interessant ist auch der Abschnitt "Nuklearmedizinische Tumorbehandlung und HBO": "_Entsprechende klinische Studien, bei denen ein Kontrollarm ohne HBO angesetzt wird, sind daher ethisch kaum noch zu vertreten (B. Kipp, A. v. d. Kley, Niederlande)._" Das war 1996. HBO wäre heute gut auszuführen bei der üblicherweise stationär und in Isolation stattfindenden Ligandentherapie.

Ab und an taucht die HBO auf, hier zur "Strahlensensibilisierung" von Tumoren: https://www.uniklinik-duesseldorf.de...fftherapie-hbo
Als Vorsorge für Strahlenspätschäden wird sie häufiger propagiert.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also das mit dem Höhentrainingslager gegen Anämie halte ich für eine Schnapsidee. Wie manch Höhenbergsteiger bestätigen wird, gleicht das Wohlbefinden eines erhöhten Hämoglobinspiegels auf Meeresniveau nicht die Entbehrungen in Höhenluft aus.

Aber ihr könntet das in Bolivien ausprobieren. La Paz liegt auf 3600-4000 m, das wäre immerhin eine Großstadt und kein Trainingslager.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Reiner mit E

Als Schnapsidee würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, das ist mir zu flappsig, Karl. Silvia sucht einfach Behandlungswege, wie wir Fortgeschrittenen alle  und die Idee mit der Höhenluft klingt im ersten Moment auch ganz vernünftig. HIer ein Versuch  sogar in den bolivianischen Anden.

https://www.spektrum.de/news/schon-b...s-blut/1426533

Das Problem , welches ich feststelle ist natürlich, wie hier beschrieben, unter " wie lange hält der Effekt an "

https://de.beatyesterday.org/active/...-duenner-luft/ 

das sich die roten Blutkörperchen nicht halten werden, geht man wieder in die tieferen Regionen zurück. Außerdem glaube ich zum Beispiel, ich wäre gar nicht fähig, krankheitsbedingt in solch höhere Regionen zu kommen. Dann stellt sich noch die Frage , muß man sich nicht nur akklimatisieren sondern sportlich auch noch betätigen , um die roten Blutkörperchen zu erhöhen ? Von welcher Erhöhung sprechen wir ? Vielleicht jemand , der wirklich noch richtig fit ist und bisher immer sportlich unterwegs war , könnte diesen Versuch starten.

lieber Gruß Reiner

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

habt herzlichen Dank für euere Meinungen, Hinweise, guten Wünsche und Reisevorschläge.

Georg, sicher hast du grundsätzlich recht. Nur ist für uns die aktuelle Situation der eingewachsenen Knochenmetastasen von besonderem Interesse. Wenn wir genauere Anhaltspunkte dafür haben,
 ob diese noch im Zustand der ursprünglichen Prostatakrebs-Zellen verblieben sind oder sich schon fortentwickelt haben, ließe sich vielleicht zielgerichteter vorgehen und auch besser entscheiden, 
welche der zahlreichen weiterreichenden Therapien -auch mit Blick auf die in Rede stehende myeloproliferative Neoplasie (MPN)- Sinn machen oder auch nicht. 
Die Biopsie könnte helfen, eine passende Behandlung auszuwählen, denn auch die jeweiligen genetischen Eigenschaften der Tumorzellen spielen bekanntlich eine bestimmende Rolle hinsichtlich 
des Ansprechens auf die verschiedenen Therapieansätze. Mit einer Probe aus zumindest einer der aktuellen Knochenmetastasen könnten dann im Vergleich weiterreichende Ergebnisse folgen, 
als nur diejenigen anhand der Stanzproben des Primärtumors.
 So könnten auch unsere bestehenden Sorgen von Auswirkungen der ADT auf die Fortentwicklung der Metastasen insbesondere hinsichtlich resistenter neuroendokriner Populationen,
 stammzellenartigen Veränderungen oder im DNA-Reparatur-Pathway veränderter Tumorzellen (#397) gegebenenfalls frühzeitig abgeklärt werden, bevor möglicher Weise der Großteil der 
hormonabhängigen, weniger aggressiven Tumorzellen beseitigt sein wird und eine Verlagerung in der Biologie des PCa hin zu einem aggressiveren Phänotyp erfolgt. 
Frühes Vergleichsmaterial mag zudem auch bei späteren Befunden noch dienlich sein. Das haben wir hinsichtlich des Fehlens von ausreichenden Vergleichsbildern bereits erlebt.

Die mögliche Aufklärung soll aber nicht um jeden Preis erfolgen. Der etwaige Nutzen muss im tragbaren Verhältnis zu den etwaigen Schmerzen und möglichen Folgen bleiben. 
Die Stanzbiopsie der Prostata wie auch die Beckenkammbiopsie waren für Victor -jeweils mit einer leichten Kurznarkose- nicht nur schmerz- und problemfrei, vielmehr ging es ihm
 in beiden Fällen anschließend seltsamer Weise auch besser als zuvor. 
Die gezielte Biopsie einer Knochenmetastase mit der Entnahme ausreichenden Tumorgewebes mag demgegenüber schwieriger sein, was also hinsichtlich der Machbarkeit noch zu klären sein wird.

Bereits die ungezielte Beckenkammbiopsie hatte die Infiltration des Knochenmarks mit Metastasen bestätigt und zusätzliche Veränderungen innerhalb der Markräume gezeigt, 
die berichtsgemäß auf eine myeloproliferative Neoplasie (MPN) deuten, was nach der Erfahrung von Prof. Essler leider keine Ausnahme ist.
 Zu den häufigsten MPN zählt die myeloische Leukämie, welche in eine akute Leukämie (Blastenkrise) übergehen kann, was schon seit einiger Zeit unsere besondere Aufmerksamkeit 
zur möglichen Entwicklung auch bei Jack lenkt. 
Bei Victor liegt der Stammzellengehalt (Blasten) derzeit nur noch knapp unter dem cut-off Grenzwert von 5 %. 
Kommt es zur Blastenkrise, dann vermehren sich die Blastenzellen unkontrolliert und treten in hoher Konzentration im Knochenmark und im Blut auf. 
Die Funktionsfähigkeit der gesunden Blutzellen wird immer weiter eingeschränkt, die Blutarmut, Infektionen und Blutungen nehmen zu. 
Ob es sich bei dem Befund Victors um ein reaktives Phänomen der Knochenmarkskarzinose gegebenenfalls mit Mutationen der Metastasenzellen oder 
eine separate in der Entwicklung befindliche hämatologische Neoplasie handele, müsse entsprechend den Angaben im Bericht gegebenenfalls noch mittels weiterführender 
molekularpathologischer/zytogenetischer Analyse MPN assoziierter Gene beurteilt werden. 
Unabhängig von dem einen oder anderen Hintergrundbefund sollte uns meines Erachtens entgegen der langmütigen Haltung der Strahlenärztin indessen schon jetzt rechtzeitig mehr einfallen,
 als auf eine Verbesserung durch die bisherigen Therapieversuche zu hoffen, zumal die Lu -jedenfalls potenziell- die Gefahr einer weiteren Zerstörung des blutbildenden Knochenmarks birgt
 (#360 mwN).

Ich habe tatsächlich manches Mal seltsame Ideen. Aber Victor in einem Höhenlager -was auch immer- sportlich trainieren zu lassen, gehört nicht dazu. 
Ich freue mich vielmehr darüber, wenn er am Niederrhein noch möglichst lange Fahrrad fahren kann. Gedacht habe ich daher an einen entspannten Aufenthalt
 in einem Gipfelhotel mit nur leichter Bewegung. Dies sollte gegebenenfalls ausreichen. Der etwaige Effekt der Erhöhung der Anzahl der roten Blutkörperchen
 mittels Bildung des körpereigenen Hormons Erythropoetin (EPO) scheint bereits an den Höhenaufenthalt gekoppelt zu sein.



Dazu entspricht es unseren derzeitigen Zielen,


die Blutbildung im Knochenmark wieder zu verbessern,die Anzahl der normal ausgebildeten Erythrozyten zu erhöhen,

damit in der Folge dann die Sauerstoffversorgung (Hb-Wert) langfristig verbessert wird.

Ob und wie dies möglichst anhaltend vielleicht auch ohne zusätzliche Medikamente geschehen kann, bleibt die Frage:
 Sauerstoffentzug, Sauerstoffzuführung oder nichts von beidem?

Martin, deine Hinweise zur Kontraindikation der Sauerstoffreduktion bei Strahlentherapie nehmen wir ernst. 
Die Möglichkeiten einer Sauerstofftherapie deuten in die genau gegenteilige Richtung, allerdings wohl ohne unmittelbare Auswirkung auf die Blutbildung.

Wie ich zwischenzeitlich recherchiert habe, korreliert der geringe Sauerstoffgehalt im Blut nicht unbedingt auch mit geringen Erythropoetin-Werten. 
Damit entbehren meine Überlegungen gegebenenfalls der Grundlage, wenn das Tumorgeschehen zu einer Erythropoetinerhöhung geführt haben sollte. 
Beides scheint nämlich möglich: Im Verhältnis zum Hämatokrit kann der EPO-Spiegel infolge von Tumoren sowohl vermindert wie erhöht sein.
https://www.med4you.at/laborbefunde/lbef3/lbef_erythropoetin_erythropoietin_blut_serum.htm 
Sinn machen weitergehende Überlegungen damit erst dann, wenn wir zumindest den Erythropoetin-Wert kennen, was wir über unseren Hausarzt in Auftrag geben wollen.
 Denn zur Abklärung der Anämie wie auch der in Rede stehenden myeloproliferativen Neoplasie kann die Kenntnis der Höhe des Erythropoetinspiegels helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Silvia und Victor,
  ein interessanter link zum Thema  Erythropoetin - Hypoxie - CRPC .

  _Upregulation of erythropoietin and erythropoietin receptor in castration-resistant progression of prostate cancer_
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7406089/
_
Concurrent upregulation of EPO and EPOR in CRPC and androgen-independent LNCaP cells suggests that the EPO-EPOR autocrine loop plays an important role in the tumor development and the progression to castration resistance. Hypoxia-induced EPO-EPOR signaling is also responsible for the neuroendocrine phenotype transformation, which can further demonstrate the role of hypoxia in the progression of CRPC._

  Die gleichzeitige Hochregulierung von EPO und EPOR in CRPC und androgenunabhängigen LNCaP-Zellen deutet darauf hin, dass die autokrine EPO-EPOR-Schleife eine wichtige Rolle bei der Tumorentwicklung und dem Fortschreiten der Kastrationsresistenz spielt. Die Hypoxie-induzierte EPO-EPOR-Signalübertragung ist auch für die Umwandlung des neuroendokrinen Phänotyps verantwortlich, was die Rolle der Hypoxie bei der Progression des CRPC weiter verdeutlichen kann


  Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

ich wollte mich hier bei euch mal wieder melden.

Leider bin ich noch nicht soweit, dass ich hier etwas Konstruktives beitragen kann.
Ich finde eure Beiträge aber sehr informativ.
Ich werde euer Wissen bestimmt später noch benötigen.

Vielen Dank für deine unzähligen Nächte, die du für Euch, und für uns geopfert hast!
Ein kleine smiley muss nun sein.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## dieter286

> Vielen Dank für deine unzähligen Nächte, die du für Euch, und für uns geopfert hast!
> Ein kleine smiley muss nun sein. 
> 
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Das muss man wirklich ganz dick unterstreichen - DANKE für die Beiträge.

----------


## barlaus37

> Das muss man wirklich ganz dick unterstreichen - DANKE für die Beiträge.


Danke auch  von  mir  !!!!

----------


## Advo024

Ihr Lieben,

bei so viel Lob werde ich ganz verlegen, bedanke mich und mache gerne in der Sache weiter.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Franz,

vielen herzlichen Dank für den hilfreichen, uns weiterführenden Link. 
Wir sind froh, dass du in den unterschiedlichsten Situationen immer wieder passende Literatur und zielführende Hinweise zur Verfügung stellst.

Die Ergebnisse des verlinkten Beitrags legen etwas vereinfacht unseres Erachtens nahe, dass


ein Sauerstoffmangel mit Blick auf Tumorwachstum, Tumorinvasion und die Selektion eines Phänotyps aggressiver Tumorzellen *nicht durch eine Erhöhung von EPO* beseitigt werden sollte, denn dies versuchen neben den Nieren zumeist bereits die Tumorzellen, um sich ein förderlicheres Umfeld zu schaffen, weshalb auch eine unmittelbare Sauerstoffzufuhr überwiegend die Tumorzellen erfreuen dürfte, jedenfalls eine Behandlung mit dem Ziel der Erhöhung des EPO das Wachstum von Tumorzellen fördern und zu einem Fortschreiten des Prostatakrebs führen kann.

Im Einzelnen soll sich gezeigt haben, dass


die Hochregulierung von EPO und EPO-Rezeptoren zur Progression der Kastrationsresistenz in LNCaP-Zellen (Androgen sensitive Prostata-Adenokarzinomzellen) führt;

kastrationsresistente Prostatakrebszellen mehr Erythropoietin und Erythropoietin-Rezeptoren ausbilden als Androgen sensitive Prostatakrebszellen, die dies auch unternehmen;

während der kastrationsresistenten neuroendokrinen Differenzierung von LNCaP-Zellen verstärkt Sauerstoffmangel (Hypoxie) auftritt;

bei Hypoxie die Entwicklung hin zu neuroendokriner Entwicklung schon nach 14 Tagen in der Zellkultur zu beobachten ist und auch durch einen Anstieg des neuroendokrinen Phänotypmarkers Neuron-spezifische Enolase (NSE) sichtbar wird;

nach einer längeren Zeit des Sauerstoffmangels auch Androgen sensitive Tumorzellen in einer Umgebung mit Androgenentzug überleben können und eine erhöhte Expression von EPO und EPOR aufweisen.

Eine mögliche Lösung der Probleme, welche wir uns noch genauer anschauen wollen, könnte bewirkt werden durch


die Ausschaltung von EPO-Rezeptoren.

Eine Blockade der EPO-Rezeptoren kann erfolgen durch


HIF1α-Inhibitoren (Hemmstoffe bezüglich Hypoxie-induzierbarer Faktor 1, welcher ein Schlüsselfaktor ist, der die Zellanpassung an Hypoxie reguliert), denn die Tumorzellen reagieren auf den Sauerstoffmangel, indem sie den Hypoxie induzierten Transkriptionsfaktor-1α (HIF-1α) hochregulieren.

Als HIF1α-Inhibitoren kommen in Betracht:


Digoxin, Metformin und Angiotensin-2-Rezeptorblocker (Sartane).

Dies alles bestätigt die Annahme, dass das Tumorgeschehen hin zu einer kastrationsresistenten neuroendokrinen Differenzierung jedenfalls beim PCa regelmäßig zu erhöhten EPO-Werten führen kann,
 so dass eine weitere Hochregulierung von EPO zur vermeintlich positiven Einflussnahme auf die Sauerstoffunterversorgung im Blut entsprechend auch des Hinweises von Martin kontrainduziert erscheint. 
Dazu passt der Hinweis von Helmut (corobbio), wonach Prof. Ezzeddin vor einer EPO-Gabe warnte 
und die Erfahrung Jacks, mit den im Eigenexperiment verabreichten EPO-Gaben, die zu keinen Verbesserungen der Hb-Werte führten.

Eine Blockade der EPO-Rezeptoren, speziell während der Zeit des Sauerstoffmangels kann vielleicht helfen, eine Vielzahl möglicher unerwünschter Entwicklungen der Tumorzellen zu vermeiden.
 Auch werden wir nun mit gutem Gefühl weiterhin in Meeresnähe unsere Auszeiten verleben. 
Nur fehlt uns noch der Brückenschlag hin zu der erstrebten Normalisierung der Blutbildung mit einer Verbesserung der Sauerstoffversorgung über den derzeitigen Hb-Wert von 10,7 g/dl und 
Erythrozyten-Wert von 3,6 T/l, will man sich nicht auf die allgemeinen potenziellen Verbesserungen durch die laufenden Therapien 
und deren durch Metformin erhofften Verstärkung der anti-Tumor-Wirkung verlassen.

Die Grundproblematik wird sein, dass aufgrund der Knochenmarkkarzinose und hierdurch bereits geschädigter Stammzellen trotz ausreichend aktivierter Expression des blutbildenden Hormones Erythropoietin (EPO) nicht (mehr) ausreichend reife und funktionsuntüchtige Erythrozyten gebildet werden könnten, selbst wenn sich die Metastasen auf dem Rückzug befinden.
 Dies bliebe dann kein PCa-therapieabhängiges, möglicher Weise vorübergehendes Symptom. Letztlich könnte aufgrund hämatologischer Probleme ein vollständiger Stopp der Bildung von blutbildenden Zellen eintreten. 
Der Erythrozyten-Wert ist von anfangs noch im unteren 4er Bereich derzeit auf 3,5 T/l abgesunken. Auf die neuen Werte sind wir gespannt.

Die Ergebnisse der Blutuntersuchung zu den EPO-Werten werden zeigen, ob sich die theoretischen Ansätze zum Sauerstoffmangel und Reaktion der PCa-Tumorzellen bei Victor bestätigen.
 Aktuelle NSE-Werte haben wir wegen der labortechnischen Aufbereitungsproblematik bislang noch nicht beauftragt. Ein dazu bereites Direktlabor fand sich bislang nicht. Nun wollen wir dies bei der nächsten Messung beim Hausarzt, die in 14 Tagen zur Übermittlung an die Uni Bonn wegen der Lu-Kontrolle wieder ansteht, nachholen lassen, sofern unser Hausarzt dazu eine Möglichkeit sieht.

Zu Metformin gibt es ja schon zahlreiche Beiträge im Forum. Diskutiert wird die Verwendung von Metformin seit langem hinsichtlich der Reduktion des Tumorwachstums und Förderung der Tumorzellen-Apoptose sowohl bei Diabetikern wie Nichtdiabetikern. 
Diese Beiträge könnten nun im uns interessierenden Kontext einer Blockade der EPO-Rezeptoren Ergänzung finden.
 Dosis-Wirkungs-Experimente sollen gezeigt haben, dass Metformin die durch Hypoxie induzierte HIF-1α- auf dosisabhängige Weise bereits zwischen 1 und 10 mmol/L (180 mg/dl) positiv beeinflusst.
 Damit sollte für unsere Zwecke eine low-level-Dosierung von Metformin mit täglich 500 mg ausreichen, um gegebenenfalls auch sonstige günstige anti-Tumor-Effekte zu bewirken,
 zumal Victor aus kardiologischen Gründen u.a. auch Atorvastatin (ein Statin) nimmt.

Nachdem wir nun auf anderem Weg zu Metformin gelangt sind, wollen wir uns gerne auch näher mit Metabloc beschäftigen. 
Dazu ist RolandHO aufgrund nachverfolgter eigener Blutwerte überzeugt von der 3er Kombination Metabloc, Metformin und Atorvastatin. 
Gespannt sind auch wir auf das Ergebnis der nun anstehenden Bildgebung und wünschen dazu nur das Beste.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

hier ein kleiner Teil der vorab erhaltenen Blutwerte der Probe vom 16.9.2022:


das PSA ist auf unglaublich niedrige 6,61 ng/ml abgesunkenTestosteron wieder auf 0,26 ng/ml gestiegen (Wechsel auf Triptorolin/Pamorelin erfolgt nun zur angestrebten stabilen Reduktion des Testosterons <0,2 ng/ml)auch der AP-Wert bleibt weiter rückläufig und hat sich auf 151 U/l reduziertdie erheblich verbesserte Nierenfunktion (GFR-CKD-EPI) hat durch den 2. Lu-Zyklus nur leichte Einbußen erfahren und liegt bei 74,6 ml/minVitamin D bleibt auch ohne weitere Substitution mit 33,6 ng/ml im ausreichend guten Bereich

und das Allerbeste:


Das Hämoglobin ist auf 12,2 g/dl und der Hämatokritwert auf 38% gestiegen. Dies korreliert bei Victor mit dem ebenfalls hochgesprungenen Erythrozyten Wert von 4,2 T/l.

Angesichts dieser Blutwerte nimmt Victor das noch abgeschwächt verbliebene Schmerz-Intermezzo in Kauf, welches sich nun auf das linke Bein verlagert hat, ohne zu Wassereinlagerungen zu führen.

Sollten sich damit unsere Sorgen wegen der Blutbildung aufgelöst haben? Dies lässt sich aufgrund eines einmaligen Messergebnisses wohl kaum annehmen, aber der Handlungsdruck ist entfallen. 
Offenbar sind die Stammzellen entgegen unseren Befürchtungen grundsätzlich noch in der Lage, mehr reife und funktionsuntüchtige Erythrozyten zu bilden.
 Dazu wollen wir weiter überlegen, ob und wie sich die Bedingungen dazu verbessern lassen. 
Selbst vermeintliche Schnapsideen können dabei -wie geschehen- erheblich zu Lösungsansätzen beitragen und das notwendige Hintergrundwissen erweitern.

Besonders erfreulich ist, dass es unter dem 2. Zyklus der Lu, welcher mit einer Dosiserhöhung durchgeführt wurde, zu keiner weiteren Verschlechterung der Blutbildung und Sauerstoffversorgung im Blut gekommen ist. 
Eine solche zählt zu den regelmäßig erwarteten Nebenwirkungen und müsste bei einem starken Hb-Abfall entgegen unseren Überzeugungen notfalls mit Bluttransfusionen aufgefangen werden.


Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

> An alle Interessierten,
> 
> hier ein kleiner Teil der vorab erhaltenen Blutwerte der Probe vom 16.9.2022:
> 
> 
> das PSA ist auf unglaublich niedrige 6,61 ng/ml abgesunkenTestosteron wieder auf 0,26 ng/ml gestiegen (Wechsel auf Triptorolin/Pamorelin erfolgt nun zur angestrebten stabilen Reduktion des Testosterons <0,2 ng/ml)auch der AP-Wert bleibt weiter rückläufig und hat sich auf 151 U/l reduziertdie erheblich verbesserte Nierenfunktion (GFR-CKD-EPI) hat durch den 2. Lu-Zyklus nur leichte Einbußen erfahren und liegt bei 74,6 ml/min
> 
> 
> und das Allerbeste:
> ...


- Hämoglobin bedeutet mehr Lebenskraft.
- Schnapsideen habt ihr beide keine.

Alles Gute weiterhin.

Winfried

----------


## Trekker

Lieber Viktor, 
liebe Silvia,

meinen Glückwunsch zu dieser bemerkenswerten Verbesserung in einer scheinbar aussichtslosen Situation. Scheinbar, weil offensichtlich Menschen wie ich nur ein begrenztes Verständnis von den Möglichkeiten haben. Aus meiner Sicht erscheint es aussichtslos, ihr hingegen beweist, das es nicht unbedingt so ist. Dies sicher hauptsächlich, weil der Feind mit euch einen ebenbürdigen Gegner gefunden hat. Ich lese - obwohl ich nicht alles nachvollziehen kann - sehr gerne eure Beiträge. Aus ihnen kann ich zumindest erkennen, dass man nicht zu schnell aufgeben darf und sich immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten auftun.

Weiterhin viel Kraft und Glück in eurem hoffentlich erfolgreichen Kampf gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind.
Gruß von Henry

----------


## Reiner mit E

Liebe Silvia und Victor,

Gratulation zu diesen, wie ich meine fantastischen Werten. Euer Anliegen mit einer Lutetium Therapie zu beginnen und Euer Weg dorthin hat sich gelohnt. Hoffentlich lesen viele Eure Beiträge, wenn Sie selbst betroffen sind, entscheiden zu müssen, mit welcher Therapie sie beginnen. Ich konnte leider nicht direkt am Anfang beginnen, da mir damals die Ärzte noch Steine in den Weg legten und ich dies zuließ. Ich bin aber schon lange der Meinung, desto früher eine Lu Therapie, desto besser.

Darf ich jetzt noch fragen, habt Ihr irgendetwas zusätzlich gemacht, um bestimmte Werte in die richtige Richtung zu bringen. Besonders schön finde ich , das Hämoglobin und Erythrozyten sich so gut erholt haben. Diese Werte werden immer eine große Rolle spielen und ich denke, das eventuell eine Knochenmarkbteiligung wie von Eurer Strahlenärztin genannt, nur in geringer Form vorliegt.

Weiterhin jedenfalls solch gute Werte wünsche ich Euch !

lieber Gruß Reiner

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Mitlesenden,
lieber Winfried, Henry und Reiner,

vielen Dank für eueren Zuspruch und die guten Wünsche. Henry, manche Zusammenhänge bleiben auch für uns nur schwer nachvollziehbar. Auch wir müssen manche Studienergebnisse häufiger lesen, bevor wir glauben, den wesentlichen Inhalt erfasst zu haben. Und ja, es lohnt sich, nicht vorzeitig aufzugeben und mit dem notwendigen Hintergrundwissen zu versuchen, die jeweilige Situation künftig möglichst günstig zu gestalten.

Reiner, die entgegen den Leitlinien gewählte Reihenfolge, genauer das frühe Aufstocken auf eine so nicht vorgesehene 3er Kombination (ADT/APA/LU), wurde erst durch die grundlegenden Hinweise von Winfried auf die problematische Herzmedikation möglich. Erst die nach deren Beseitigung deutlich verbesserten Nierenwerte haben uns den notwendigen Handlungsspielraum dazu verschafft. Ohne diese Verbesserung hätte kaum ein Nuklearmediziner mit den vorangegangenen stark eingeschränkten Nierenwerten eine Lu-Behandlung begonnen, geschweige denn entgegen den Leitlinien vorgezogen. Selbst die wesentlich verbesserten Nierenwerte haben erst nach deren anhaltenden Stabilisierung und weiterer Verbesserung eine Steigerung der Lu-Dosis erlaubt. 
Wesentlich zur ärztlichen Befürwortung des Vorziehens der Lu-Therapie war zudem die Progression unter laufender Hormonbehandlung hin zur bildgebend wie auch mit der anschließenden Beckenkammbiopsie festgestellten Knochenmarkkarzinose, die so gesehen, sowohl Fluch wie Segen für Victor ist.

Der Bericht zur Beckenkammbiopsie lässt keinen Zweifel an einer erheblichen Betroffenheit des Knochenmarks. Nach dem 2. Lu-Zyklus scheinen auch die dorthin eingewachsenen Metastasen reduziert und die verbliebenen gesunden Stammzellen noch ausreichend leistungsfähig.
 Allerdings wollen wir den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben und warten hinsichtlich der Sauerstoffversorgung im Blut die nächsten Messwerte und hinsichtlich der Gesamtergebnisse der Lu-Zyklen die Bildgebung im neuen Jahr wie die weitere Entwicklung ab. Wir wissen, dass erste Ergebnisse nicht von Dauer sein müssen. Das hindert uns nicht, uns über die bisherigen Erfolge ausgiebig zu freuen.

Mindestens so wichtig wie ein aktives Tun scheint uns mit dem Erkennen von Zusammenhängen das Unterlassen. Für Victor bedeutet dies nach den neuen Detailkenntnissen zur Sauerstoffregulation durch die Tumorzellen zum einen, keine gesteigerte Vitamin D Substitution (allenfalls das Aufhalten einer akuten Mangelsituation bei Tiefstwerten) zu betreiben und zum anderen, keine EPO erhöhenden Maßnahmen durchzuführen. 
Auf dem Weg dahin konnte uns Franz nicht nur mit dem aktuellen Link zum Thema  Erythropoetin - Hypoxie - CRPC, sondern bereits bei dem plötzlichen Anstieg von PSA und Testosteron mit seinem Hinweis auf den möglichen Zusammenhang mit Vitamin D entscheidend weiterhelfen.

Nach dem Absetzen von Vitamin (Hormon) D haben wir bei aller gebotenen Vorsicht vor etwa sechs Wochen für Victor als Vegetarier, der keinerlei Fischprodukte zu sich nimmt nach ausgiebiger Recherche zu den etwaigen Folgen unter Abwägung der unterschiedlichen Studienergebnisse ein Omega 3 Produkt als anti-entzündliche Quelle und Stärkung der Immunabwehr zur Nahrungsergänzung aufgenommen. 
Omega-3-Fettsäuren sollen studiengemäß zudem aber auch die Versorgung mit Sauerstoff verbessern helfen, das Wachstum von Tumorzellen stoppen und insbesondere die Apoptose und/oder Ferroptose der Tumorzellen befördern können. Im Ergebnis können sich Tumoren damit innerhalb weniger Tage auflösen, indem sie sich selbst vergiften. 
Dazu der Bildnachweis mit Kurzvideo der Universität Louvain:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_Li3Q1ZNo

Die leicht verständliche Aufarbeitung zum Hintergrund:

https://scitechdaily.com/an-omega-3-...cancer-tumors/

sowie die Langfassung der zugrundeliegenden Studie:

https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...50413121002333

Obwohl wir wegen der unterschiedlichen aktuellen Einflüsse in unserer Bewertung noch zurückhalten bleiben und kein neues Wundermittel propagieren wollen, mag Omega 3 bei Victor zumindest das Ergebnis der laufenden Therapie positiv verstärkt haben, was auch die nun erstmals verbesserten Ergebnisse zu den Hb- und Erythrozyten Werten nahelegen könnten. Negative Auswirkungen konnten wir jedenfalls bislang keine feststellen.

Ein latent bestehendes Problem für Betroffene, die ebenfalls auch mit einer Hormontherapie und/oder einer Chemotherapie behandelt wurden und werden, bleibt das einer Entwicklung der verbleibenden Tumorzellen hin zu einem behandlungsbedingten neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs (t-NEPC). Diese Problematik wird zunehmend zur Kenntnis genommen und auch von uns immer wieder in Augenschein genommen. 
Dies nicht, um künstlich und grundlos Angst zu verbreiten, sondern Zusammenhänge offenzulegen, die eine Therapiewahl mit sich bringen können und von den wenigsten Ärzten auch nur erwähnt werden, obwohl t-NEPC zu einem zunehmend anerkannten klinischen Problem geworden ist. 
Grundlegende Erkenntnisse deuteten schon vor Jahren darauf hin, dass bereits damals zumindest einer von sechs Patienten mit progressivem PCa an therapiebedingtem NEPC litt.

https://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/1.../ije-2019-0008

Dies dürfte heute weitaus mehr Patienten betreffen.

Hans-J. blieb mit seinen frühen Hinweisen und Warnungen zu den etwaigen problematischen Fortentwicklungen der Androgen sensitiven Prostata-Adenokarzinomzellen unter verschiedenen Therapien leider allzu oft ungehört. Manche fatale Entwicklung ließe sich indessen vielleicht verhindern oder zumindest in ihren Auswirkungen begrenzen. Wir versuchen daher, sowohl labortechnisch wie bildgebend und künftig auch genetisch, vorhandene Warnzeichen aufzudecken, um am Ende nicht die Beseitigung der harmlosen Prostata-Adenokarzinomzellen gegen den Verbleib von aggressiveren Varianten verschiedenster Art einzutauschen.

Die über das große Blutbild hinausgehenden Einzelwerte zur Blutuntersuchung trudeln bei unserem Hausarzt erst nach und nach ein. So liegen nun vor:

EPO (Erythropoetin) 13,5 mU/ml
Der EPO-Wert befindet sich damit im mittleren Bereich. Einen Vergleichswert aus der Vergangenheit haben wir leider nicht. Mit Blick auf ein fehlendes gesteigertes Hochregulieren von EPO liegen Anhaltspunkte für eine zunehmend neuroendokrine Entwicklung der während der Therapien verbliebenen Tumorzellen aus diesem Gesichtspunkt nicht vor.

CGA (Chromogranin A) 169,9 µg/L
 Der CGA (Chromogranin A) Wert im Blut ist bei der Probe vom 16. September 2022 über den oberen Referenzwert von 102 µg/L merklich erhöht, was auf eine Entwicklung hin zu neuroendokrinen Tumorzellen hinweisen könnte. Harmlose Ursachen haben wir weitgehend ausgeschlossen. Insbesondere auf die Einnahme von Protonenpumpeninhibitoren (Magensäureblocker) hat Victor seit mehr als einem Jahr stets verzichtet. 
Der Kontrollwert des Kreatinins wie auch der Blutdruck liegen im Normbereich.

Allerdings haben wir zwei Vergleichswerte zum CGA aus Mai 2022. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lagen die Werte mit 318,0 µg/L und 282,9 µg/L noch weit höher. 
Die Tendenz unter den laufenden Therapien ist also zumindest rückläufig.

Was zur Erklärung des erhöhten Wertes außerhalb der Vermutung einer neuroendokrinen Entwicklung bleibt, ist der im FDG-PET-CT diagnostizierte Nebennierentumor, zu dessen etwaige Relevanz auch auf Chromogranin A die detaillierte Beurteilung von Prof. Essler aussteht. Dies betrifft auch die Einzelheiten der Erkenntnisse aus der FDG-PET-CT, deren Besprechung mit Abschluss der ersten Zyklen im neuen Jahr ansteht. 
Bislang kennen wir die persönliche Einschätzung im Telefonat zur Entwarnung, wonach der Anteil aggressiverer Zellen bei Victor nicht höher liege, als üblicherweise zu erwarten sei.

Mit dem CGA-Wert scheinen wir für unsere Zwecke bei Verdacht auf neuroendokrine Zellen den besten labordiagnostischen Marker zur Hand zu haben. Ein Mehrgewinn der Erkenntnisse über den Marker der neuronenspezifischen Enolase (NSE) scheint insbesondere bei Knochenmetastasen nicht zu erzielen sein.

https://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/9425.pdf

Wir wollen daher einstweilen darauf verzichten, unseren bereitwilligen Hausarzt mehr als notwendig durch spezielle Anforderungen an das Labor in Anspruch zu nehmen. 
Gestern hat er problemlos auch ohne urologische Bestätigung den von uns gewünschten Wechsel des GnRH-Agonisten (3 Monatsspritze) von Leuprorelin auf Triptorelin rezeptiert, 
um die Spritze dann nächste Woche zu verabreichen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

> Ein latent bestehendes Problem für Betroffene, die ebenfalls auch mit einer Hormontherapie und/oder einer Chemotherapie behandelt wurden und werden, bleibt das einer Entwicklung der verbleibenden Tumorzellen hin zu einem behandlungsbedingten neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs (t-NEPC). Diese Problematik wird zunehmend zur Kenntnis genommen und auch von uns immer wieder in Augenschein genommen. 
> 
> Dies nicht, um künstlich und grundlos Angst zu verbreiten, sondern Zusammenhänge offenzulegen, die eine Therapiewahl mit sich bringen können und von den wenigsten Ärzten auch nur erwähnt werden, obwohl t-NEPC zu einem zunehmend anerkannten klinischen Problem geworden ist...


Kleinzellige neuroendokrine Entartung bei PCA ist ein Prozess im Krankheitsverlauf, der nach vielen Jahren palliativer Therapie auftreten kann, nicht muss. Wenn PCA Patienten sterben, dann sehe ich diese Entwicklung relativ selten  meist ist doch ein PSA Wert im 4-stelligen Bereich erkennbar, der eigentlich nicht mit einer NE-Entartung assoziiert ist.

Hans-Jürgen hat die Gefahr der NE-Entwicklung zu seinem Schwerpunkt gemacht, und ziemlich wirres Zeug dazu zusammengeschrieben. Was er davon selbst praktiziert hat, weiß ich nicht. Großen Nutzen konnte ich aber auch nicht erkennen.

Er war auch ein Verfechter eines sehr zurückhaltenden Gebrauchs der systemischen ADT, was bei den Betroffenen natürlich auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen ist. Es lassen sich auch mannigfaltige logisch und plausibel klingende Argumente gegen die zumindest frühe und intensivierte ADT zusammenkonstruieren. Die aktuelle Studienlage zeigt aber das Gegenteil.

Zu den Therapieoptionen aus meiner Sicht, hatte ich vor Jahren einmal geschrieben:

Was gibt es nun für Therapien bei NE Entartung. Die Euch vorgeschlagene Chemo mit Platin und/oder Etoposid ist Standard, und eigentlich recht wirksam. Kombiniert mit Taxotere ist das aber auch ziemlich toxisch, weshalb man in gutem Gesundheitszustand sein sollte. Das ist wohl das Problem. Alternativ wäre ein Versuch mit Somatolin möglich, leider Off-Label! Für ganz mutige Patienten könnte man auch eine TRT (Testosteron Ersatz Therapie) andenken. Auch Off-Label und risky! Möglicherweise gibt es noch mehr.
Ich habe von einem netten Forumskollegen Dr. Elmar Heinrich, Oberarzt an der Urologischen Klinik Universitätsklinikum Mannheim als absoluten Spezialist genannt bekommen. Er hat angeblich über NE-PCA promoviert. Vielleicht auch ein Versuch wert?

----------


## daniela3

liebe Silvia und lieber Victor, 

auch wir reihen uns an und freuen uns sehr über die erfreulichen Ergebnisse und wünschen euch, dass sich alles weiterhin in ertragbare Weiterbehandlung entwickelt!

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Hans-Jürgen hat die Gefahr der NE-Entwicklung zu seinem Schwerpunkt gemacht, und ziemlich wirres Zeug dazu zusammengeschrieben. Was er davon selbst praktiziert hat, weiß ich nicht. Großen Nutzen konnte ich aber auch nicht erkennen...


 Andi, 
Hans-J. kann sich zu Deinen Worten leider nicht mehr äußern.
Auch ich war mit Hans-J. nicht immer einer Meinung, manche seiner Beiträge schienen mir vor Jahren auch zu kompliziert. Habe ihn öfter kritisiert und Hans-J. hat versucht seinen Standpunkt geduldig zu erläutern.  Dadurch konnte ich ihn besser verstehen und gelegentlich auch in Sachen PK dazulernen. Schlechte Tage hat jeder mal, nicht jeder Beitrag ist gelungen, das kommt  beim mir und auch bei den anderen Foristen vor.  Unterschiedliche Sichtweisen, Kritik und gedanklicher Austausch, das gehört zu einem Forum.

  Verschiedene Meinungen mit o. ohne Annäherungen zu diversen Themen hatten Hans-J. und ich bis zuletzt. 
Als _wirr_ habe ich die Beiträge von Hans-J. nie betrachtet. 

  Franz

----------


## lutzi007

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Franz. 
Betroffene samt Angehörige sind großen Belastungen durch Nebenwirkungen von Therapien, Ängsten u.ä. ausgesetzt. Da ist es nicht immer möglich, cool und sachlich zu bleiben und einwandfrei wissenschaftlich zu argumentieren.
Lasst uns einfach ein ehrendes Andenken an Hans-J. bewahren.

@Silvia:
Ich hatte kürzlich meinen behandelnden Prof. der Uroonkologie Münster auf die vermeintliche Problematik zu Vitamin D bei PCa angesprochen. Er sieht das als unproblematisch an und hält das mehr für wissenschaftliche Gerüchte. Ja, die Wissenschaft nicht immer gleichen Meinung. Aber im Wissenschaftsbetrieb ist das eben normal, was die Sache für Betroffene aber auch nicht einfacher macht.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Ich sehe es auch ähnlich wie Franz, und habe ebenfalls in manchen Fällen länger gebraucht, um mich durch zu arbeiten. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung "De mortuis nihil nisi bene"
Arnold

----------


## Advo024

An alle Mitlesenden und Mitwirkenden,

@Andi

hab vielen Dank für die Mitteilung deiner grundlegenden Sicht, die über lange Zeit konstant geblieben und uns neben der anderer Foristen sehr wichtig und bedeutsam ist.

Schon vor nahezu 12 Jahren wusstest du:
  Kleinzellige neuroendokrine Entartung bei PCA ist ein Prozess im Krankheitsverlauf, der nach vielen Jahren palliativer Therapie auftreten kann, nicht muss. Ein hoher Ausgangsgleason beschleunigt das sicher. Man hätte die Entwicklung durch die sogenannten Bonkhoff-Marker und entspr. Serum Marker wie CGA, NSE und CEA versuchen sollen frühzeitig zu erkennen. Nutzt jetzt aber nichts mehr, ist zu spät. Trotzdem sollte CGA und NSE als Base-Line zur Verlaufskotrolle bestimmt werden!

Was gibt es nun für Therapien bei NE Entartung .

(https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...rich#post53313) 
Im Ergebnis stimmen wir dir insoweit zu, dass -unabhängig vom Zeitpunkt des Einsetzens der Entwicklung- jedenfalls frühzeitig versucht werden sollte,
 die Entwicklung durch die sogenannten Bonkhoff-Marker und entspr. Serum Marker wie CGA, NSE und CEA zu erkennen.
 Hans-J. hat unseres Erachtens ebenfalls auch für einen diesbezüglichen Erkenntnisgewinn geworben und versucht, Zusammenhänge wie mögliche Lösungsansätze aufzuzeigen.

Anerkannte klare Ursachenzusammenhänge und Behandlungsmöglichkeiten liegen bis heute kaum vor. Da wundert es nicht, dass unterschiedliche Wege nach Rom führen könnten  oder auch nicht. 
Noch im November 2020 lässt die Universität Bern mitteilen:
  Im Fall von Prostatakrebs entwickeln etwa zehn bis 15 Prozent der mit Hormontherapie behandelten Männer eine durch «lineage plasticity» ausgelöste hochaggressive Prostatakrebs-Variante, für die bis heute keine anerkannte Therapieform existiert . 
Dies deckt sich mit dem aktuellen Befund etwa von Prof. Dr. Sven Perner, der in der gestrigen Publikation in der online Ausgabe der Zeitschrift UroForum erklärt:
  Aggressive Varianten des Prostatakrebses mit einer neuroendokrinen Differenzierung treten in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger auf  Neuartige Therapien, die auf die Androgenrezeptor-Achse abzielen, werden u. a. als Ursache dafür angesehen  Beim kastrationresistenten Prostatakarzinom kommt die Progression zum neuroendokrinen Stadium bei 1017 % der Patienten unter Einfluss antiandrogener Therapie vor (t-NEPC)  Es wird vermutet, dass der Entstehungsmechanismus eher epigenetischer Natur ist . 
In Übereinstimmung mit dieser Evidenz haben Autopsiestudien schon bis ins Jahr 2019 gezeigt, dass neuroendokrine Herde bei etwa 1020 % der CRPC-Patienten vorhanden sein können. 
Angesichts der umfassenden Ausrichtung auf den AR-Signalweg und den Testosteronstoffwechsel durch die kürzlich entwickelten Medikamente (NHAs) wird erwartet,
 dass die Inzidenz von t-NEPC in naher Zukunft deutlich zunehmen wird (https://labblog.uofmhealth.org/lab-r...gnized-form-of), 
auch weil Androgenmangel die neuroendokrine Differenzierung und Angiogenese durch den creb-ezh2-tsp1-Signalweg bei Prostatakrebs zu fördern scheint
 (https://ger.acousticbiotech.com/andr...tiation-565917).

Leider ist t-NEPC derzeit schwierig zu diagnostizieren und zahlenmäßig zu erfassen, auch weil es häufig bei Patienten mit multiplen Metastasen auftritt,
 eine Erkrankung, die Kliniker vielfach davon abhält, Biopsien aktueller Metastasen durchzuführen, obwohl diese eine unheilvolle Entwicklung beizeiten aufdecken könnten. 
Spätestens das Auftreten von Metastasen auch in viszeralen Organen ohne proportionalen Anstieg der PSA-Werte könnte Anlass für eine Biopsie geben
 (https://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/1.../ije-2019-0008 mwN).

Wie auch neuere Studien -zuletzt die von Franz zur Verfügung gestellte- belegen, lässt sich das PCA bei seiner etwaigen Fortentwicklung leider nicht immer die wünschenswerte Zeit von
 vielen Jahren unter palliativer Therapie. Je nach äußeren Bedingungen und etwaigen genetischen Dispositionen kann diese Entwicklung schon in relativ kurzer Zeit einsetzen. 
Kastrationsresistenz kann bereits nach wenigen Monaten unter der Behandlung mit NHA eintreten. Und nicht nur hormonelle und chemotherapeutische Einflüsse,
 vielmehr auch die grundlegende (Unter-) Versorgung der Tumorzellen etwa mit Sauerstoff, speziellen Proteinen und sonstigen Nährstoffen scheinen ebenso wie die pH-Umgebung der Tumorzellen,
 Wachstumsfaktoren und Entzündungsherde eine Rolle bei der Progression hin zu einer überhand gewinnenden neuroendokrinen Entwicklung zu spielen.


Abbildung 1 aus: https://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/1.../ije-2019-0008
Review aus 2019
Molekulare Mechanismen, die an der Pathogenese des neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebses beteiligt sind.
ADT: Androgendeprivationstherapie; AR: Androgenrezeptor; ncRNA: nichtkodierende RNA; NEPC: Neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs; PCa: Prostatakrebs. 
Versuche, auf solche Faktoren auch mit unterschiedlichen NEM und sonstigen Umstellungen der bisherigen Lebensführung zu reagieren, mögen zunächst naiv anmuten und daher nicht gerne kommuniziert werden, 
doch würden wir uns wünschen, wenn diese häufiger aktualisiert würden und -wie derzeit dankenswerter Weise z.B. noch von Roland- hier im Forum vorgestellt werden, damit wir alle uns ein Bild machen,
 gegebenenfalls recherchieren und auch von der Erfahrung aus erster Hand profitieren können.
 Viele wertvolle persönliche Erfahrungen bleiben ansonsten in nur kurzen Stichworten auf myProstate versteckt oder müssen in alten Forenbeiträgen gesucht werden, ohne dann zu wissen,
 welche aktuellen Konsequenzen der Betroffene gezogen haben mag.

Das Aufzeigen eigener Ansätze Betroffener kann umso wertvoller sein, als die Möglichkeiten klinischer Behandlungen bescheiden bleiben, 
weil Therapien, die den Primärtumor noch wirksam bekämpfen, bei Metastasen und erst recht bei neuroendokrinen Veränderungen zumeist wirkungslos bleiben.


Abbildung 2 -wie vor-
Klinischer Verlauf und vorgeschlagener Behandlungsalgorithmus für neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs.
ADT: Androgendeprivationstherapie; CTC: zirkulierende Tumorzelle; NEPC: Neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs. 
Doch scheinen nach den frühen Hinweisen auf Sandostatin
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/html/nets.html 
weitere Lichtblicke in Sicht.

Eine Richtung der aktuellen Forschung hegt die Erwartung, dass BET-Bromodomänen-Inhibitoren
https://labblog.uofmhealth.org/lab-report/bet-inhibitors-show-promise-overcoming-lineage-plasticity-a-newly-recognized-form-of mwN 
oder EZH2-Inhibitoren
https://ger.acousticbiotech.com/androgen-deprivation-promotes-neuroendocrine-differentiation-565917 mwN 
eine gewisse Wirksamkeit bei der Behandlung von NEPC aufweisen und künftig hilfreich werden könnten.

Auch könnte eine PARP und CDK4/6-Inhibitor-Kombinationstherapie
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34158347/ mwN 
Apoptose induzieren und die neuroendokrine Differenzierung bei Prostatakrebs unterdrücken.


@Daniela

lieben Dank für eure herzlichen Wünsche, die wir gerne an euch zurückgeben.


@Franz, Lutz und Arnold

auch wir bleiben von dem Engagement und der Geduld, mit denen Hans-J. versucht hat, seine Sicht der Dinge zu erläutern, beeindruckt.
 Manche Zusammenhänge sind kompliziert und können selbst von versierten Fachleuten nicht immer verständlich dargelegt werden.


@Lutz

da wir versuchen, Veränderungen nicht gleichzeitig vorzunehmen, wurde *bei uns* ein Zusammenhang zwischen dem Überschreiten
 eines *hohen* Vitamin D Pegels und dem plötzlichen, erheblichen Anstieg von Testosteron und PSA sichtbar. 
Das kann keine Allgemeingültigkeit haben und sollte bei der Feststellung von ähnlichen Effekten bestenfalls zu Aufmerksamkeit und Ursachensuche führen,
 wie dies nun auch im Basiswissen angeregt wird. Die Wissenschaft mag künftig einen Konsens finden oder weiter für differente Aufklärung sorgen, 
der sich jeder Betroffene entsprechend den eigenen Erfahrungen und Erkenntnissen anschließen kann.
 Gute und nachvollziehbare Argumente gibt es derzeit auf beiden Seiten. 
Bei der Abwägung dürfte auch die Prophylaxe hinsichtlich der Knochengesundheit und das allgemeine Wohlbefinden eine große Rolle spielen. 
Letztlich können wir dir daher nur zustimmen, dass es die Sache für Betroffene nicht einfacher macht.


Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Silvia,

Danke für Deinen sehr informativen Beitrag. Dadurch ist mir aufgefallen, dass CGA und NSE bei mir schon seit mehr als zwei Jahren gar nicht mehr untersucht worden ist.
Im ersten Jahr nach meiner OP waren diese Werte bestimmt worden, um die Entwicklung zum neuroendokrinen Tumor evtl. erkennen zu können. Auch war das OP-Präparat, nachdem mal diese Werte ungünstig lagen, daraufhin nachträglich pathologisch untersucht worden. Es war aber kein Hinweis auf neuroendokrinen Tumor gefunden worden.
Ich werde dennoch bei meinem nächsten UKM-Besuch den Prof. daraufhin etwas befragen. Auch den Blutwert D3 muss ich bei der Blutabnahme jedes Mal explizit anfordern, sonst würde es nicht gemacht. Der Wert dümpelt bei mir ja trotz 50000 i.E. Substitution pro Woche nur immer im unteren Referenzbereich bei ca. 35 ng/ml herum.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Lutz,



> Der Wert dümpelt bei mir ja trotz 50000 i.E. Substitution pro Woche nur immer im unteren Referenzbereich bei ca. 35 ng/ml herum.


In diesem Zusammenhang hat mir die Orthopädin anlässlich der Knochendichtemessung gesagt mein Wert sei mit 42 ng/ml zu niedrig, obwohl meine Knochendichte o.k. ist. Erstrebenswert sei für einen von PCa Betroffenen ein Wert von > 50 ng/ml. Habe jetzt die Dosis, die ich wegen des Sommers auf 500 I.E. täglich halbiert hatte, wieder auf 1000 I.E. täglich hochgesetzt. Mich wundert es schon, dass Du mit der rund 7-fachen Dosis nicht höhere Werte erzielst. Nächste Blutentnahme ist  am Mi. den 28.09. 2022. Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Silvia,
vielen Dank für die informativen Links und Grafiken.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Barnold,
ja, wundert mich auch, dass ich so viel nehmen muss, damit sich überhaupt was tut.
Im nächsten Monat habe ich auch noch einen Orthopädentermin. Mal sehen, was der so dazu sagt.
@Silvia, auch von mir vielen Dank für Deine informativen Recherchen. Ich fühle mich immer etwas beschämt, dass ich so was nicht auf die Reihe bekomme.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## W.Rellok

> @Silvia, auch von mir vielen Dank für Deine informativen Recherchen. Ich fühle mich immer etwas beschämt, dass ich so was nicht auf die Reihe bekomme.
> Gruß
> Lutz


Beschämt? Nein, aber bewundernd

Winfried

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

da wir daran glauben, dass es für Victor Sinn macht, die Tumorlast zu senken,
 statt den Tumoren bei deren metastatischer Ausbreitung mit dem weiteren Eindringen
 insbesondere auch ins Knochenmark tatenlos zuzuschauen, 
hat Victor mit dem 3. Zyklus die Lutetium-Therapie planmäßig fortgesetzt. 
Auch in der Uniklinik Bonn bedurfte es vor seiner stationären Aufnahme weiterhin eines negativen PCR-Tests.

Der PSA-Wert hat sich mit Beginn der Lutetium-Therapie im Juli dieses Jahres nach dem 2. Zyklus 
bereits um mehr als 90 % verringert und liegt nun bei 5,12 ng/ml. 
Einhergehend damit ist auch der AP-Wert von seinen Höhenflügen aus den Tausendern
 auf einen Normalwert von nun 105 U/l gesunken.
Die Bewegungseinschränkungen und Metastasen Schmerzen insbesondere in Wirbelsäule und Becken sind 
bereits deutlich gelindert.

Kommend von einem PSA-Wert nahe 800 ng/ml und unzähligen Metastasen noch im März dieses Jahres
 könnte damit ein Erfolg zur Erlangung längerer qualifizierter Zeit des Überlebens einhergehen.
 Was ohne jegliche Behandlung geschehen wäre, wissen wir freilich nicht.
Die Lähmungserscheinungen mögen einen unheilvollen Ausblick gegeben haben.
 Die alleinige Hormontherapie ließ in der Bildgebung trotz des weiteren Ansprechens mit sinkenden
 PSA-Werten und erheblicher Verkleinerung des Primärtumors das Fortschreiten der Knochenmetastasen erkennen.
Wir werden sehen, inwieweit die erfreuliche Reduktion des PSA-Wertes unter Hinzunahme der Lutetium-Therapie
 nun Auswirkungen auf den Krankheitsverlauf, insbesondere die Entwicklung der auch die Blutbildung
 beeinträchtigenden Knochenmetastasen haben wird.

Die aktuellen Blutwerte aus der Uniklinik scheinen insoweit nicht alle aussagekräftig, 
da es (wie stets) Probleme bei der Blutentnahme gab,
 zudem nach dortiger Erkenntnis eine falsche Kanüle verwendet wurde und die Probe hämolytisch getrübt war. 
Ob dies entnahmebedingt oder durch die bekannte tumorbedingte Anämie verursacht wurde, bleibt abzuwarten.
 Dem einzelnen allzu sehr nach oben aus der Reihe tanzenden aktuellen LDH-Wert messen wir erst einmal 
keine große Bedeutung bei. 
Auch zur Weiterleitung an die Uniklinik werden wir in 2 Wochen neue Werte über unseren Hausarzt einholen lassen.

Der vorerst letzte 4. Lutetium-Zyklus wird planmäßig noch unmittelbar vor Weihnachten stattfinden.
 Die bildgebende Kontrolle soll sodann im Februar/März 2023 einen abschließenden Befund erlauben 
und mit einer Empfehlung des universitären Tumorboards sowie einer Abschlussbesprechung mit Prof. Essler enden.

Wir bleiben optimistisch, mit der persönlichen Tripel-Therapie (ADT, NHA und Lutetium) unter Berücksichtigung der
 vorhandenen Einschränkungen die bestmögliche Entscheidung zur frühen Intensivierung der Behandlung  getroffen
 zu haben.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## daniela3

liebe Silvia,

wir wünschen euch sehr, dass die Behandlung möglichst nebenwirkungsfrei abläuft, gut anschlägt und ihr dieses verrückte Jahr endlich hinter euch lassen könnt. März 23 wird es dann quasi genau ein Jahr seit der Wahnsinn anfingdu hast enorm viel dazugelernt (Hut ab!) und hilfst sicherlich mit deinem Wissen auch vielen anderen die hier mitlesen. Nicht jeder hat die Fähigkeit sich so extrem schnell Sachen anzueignen, dafür bewundere ich dich. Victor kann sich glücklich schätzen eine so fantastische und engagierte Partnerin an seiner Seite zu haben!

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Auch in der Uniklinik Bonn bedurfte es vor seiner stationären Aufnahme weiterhin eines negativen PCR-Tests.


Lauterbach hat gerade zugegeben, dass es nie einen vernünftigen Grund zur Schließung von Kitas gab. Die Auswirkungen dieser Maßnahme waren also insgesamt desaströs, ohne dass dies die Protagonisten zu einer Entschuldigung bewegen könnte. Bin gespannt, wie lange das Gesundheitssystem angesichts einer sich anbahnenden allgemeinen Notlage noch Ressourcen auf Covid fokussiert, selbst wenn der Gesundheitsminister etwas eindimensional ausgerichtet zu sein scheint.




> Der PSA-Wert hat sich mit Beginn der Lutetium-Therapie im Juli dieses Jahres nach dem 2. Zyklus 
> bereits um mehr als 90 % verringert und liegt nun bei 5,12 ng/ml. 
> Einhergehend damit ist auch der AP-Wert von seinen Höhenflügen aus den Tausendern
>  auf einen Normalwert von nun 105 U/l gesunken.


Super! Gratuliere!




> Die aktuellen Blutwerte aus der Uniklinik scheinen insoweit nicht alle aussagekräftig, 
> da es (wie stets) Probleme bei der Blutentnahme gab,
>  zudem nach dortiger Erkenntnis eine falsche Kanüle verwendet wurde und die Probe hämolytisch getrübt war. 
> Ob dies entnahmebedingt oder durch die bekannte tumorbedingte Anämie verursacht wurde, bleibt abzuwarten.


Die haben schlecht gestochen. Wenn sowas passiert, lieber gleich meckern und auf eine Wiederholung drängen.

Herzliche Grüße,
Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Silvia,

ich wünsche euch weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Liebe Silvia, lieber Viktor, auch von mir weiterhin alles Gute und viel Kraft auf Eurem Weg. 
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Trekker

Erfreulich und erstaunlich sind die Fortschritte die ihr, ausgehend von so einer miesen Ausgangsbasis, gemacht habt. Die Gründe hat Daniela gut in die Tasten geklopft. Ich kann nnd will mich nur noch den guten Wünschen meiner Vorredner anschließen.

Weiterhin alles Gute
wünscht Henry

----------


## Georg_

Das ist eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung! Ich denke in 2023 kann man mit ADT + NHA fortsetzen, was nach der Tumorreduzierung länger wirken sollte. Ihr könnt Prof. Essler fragen, was er von einer Xofigo/Ra223 Therapie im weiteren Verlauf der Erkrankung hält.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Silvia,
eine erfreulich Entwicklung,
da kann man mal gratulieren.
Bewundernswert wie Du dich in die Thematik PCA eingearbeitet hast.
das können nur wenige
lg
Adam

----------


## Advo024

Vielen lieben Dank für die guten Wünsche und Anregungen.
Ohne Euch wären wir nicht so weit gekommen.
Die Gemeinschaft hier hilft nicht nur, den eigenen Weg zu finden.
Sie stärkt, diesen Weg dann auch zu gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,



> und die Probe hämolytisch getrübt war.....Dem einzelnen allzu sehr nach oben aus der Reihe tanzenden aktuellen LDH-Wert messen wir erst einmal keine große Bedeutung bei.


Ganz richtig. Hämolyse ist ein geradzu klassischer Verursacher erhöhter LDH-Werte. Wir haben im Fall von Hämolyse im Labor nichts gemessen, sondern eine neue Probe angefordert. Klar, ist im Krankenhaus einfacher, als in einer Praxis. Trotzdem. Auf *ungenügendes* Probenmaterial kannst du im Labor die bestmöglichen Analysenprozesse anwenden, heraus kommen immer *ungenügende* Ergebnisse. Oder drastisch formuliert: "Eingangsmaterial Mist -> Ergebnis Mist.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

An alle interessierten Leser,

aktuell liegt der PSA-Wert Victors bei ungefähr 3,52 ng/ml und das Testosteron bei 0,26 ng/ml.

Seit Aufnahme der Therapien befinden sich die PSA-Werte
 -mit Ausnahme eines kurzen, aber sehr deutlichen Flares während des Überschreitens der Vitamin D Sublimierung über 50 ng/ml- 
bei fehlender Abhängigkeit vom jeweiligen Testosteronwert im nahezu steten Fall nach unten.

Hingegen konnte beim Testosteron trotz gleichbleibender Messzeitpunkte am frühen Morgen und beibehaltener Umstände 
kein stabiler Wert < 0,2 ng/ml erzielt werden. Die von uns engmaschig kontrollierten Werte tanzen 
-nach guter Absenkung bereits im 2. Monat- im Bereich zwischen 0,26 ng/ml und 0,03 ng/ml munter umher 
(im Einzelnen bei mypostrate eingetragen). 
Sie konnten bislang auch durch einen Wechsel von Trenantone auf Pamerolin nicht dauerhaft niedrig stabilisiert werden.

Dies deckt sich mit den Beobachtungen hinsichtlich anderer Betroffener:
  Bei einem Viertel der medizinisch kastrierten Patienten lassen sich individuelle Schwankungen des 
Serumtestosteronspiegels nicht durch den Variationskoeffizienten des Assays erklären .

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19007366/

  bis zu 37,5 % keine Werte von < 0,7 nmol/l (20 ng/dl = 0,2 ng/ml) erreichen  

 6 Monate nach Beginn der LHRH-Analoga hatten 39,7 % keinen Serum-Testosteronwert < 0,7 nmol/l (= 0,2 ng/ml).

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4372851/ 
Leider ist nicht garantiert, dass die Testosteronsuppression zu allen Zeitpunkten aufrechterhalten bleibt. 
Eine regelmäßige Kontrolle empfiehlt sich daher. 
Spätestens im Falle eines PSA-Anstiegs sollte unseres Erachtens auch der Testosteronwert bestimmt werden.

Im aktuell von Victor erreichten Niedrig-Bereich werden nun neben den Testosteronschwankungen und dessen Anstiege
 gleichzeitige auch kleinere PSA-Anstiege sichtbar. So konnten wir zuletzt bei einem Testosteronanstieg von 0,14 ng/ml 
auf 0,26 ng/ml den gleichzeitigen Anstieg des PSA von 3,46 ng/ml auf 4,02 ng/ml beobachten.

Nach unserer Einschätzung bedeutet dies nichts Dramatisches (zumal auch schon wieder rückläufig), 
wir haben uns indessen gefragt, womit diese Anstiege zusammenhängen können und vermuten stark,
 dass diese Schwankungen -neben Messungenauigkeiten- mit der zeitweisen Einnahme und dem Ausschleichen 
bestimmter Medikamente zusammenhängen. Nach jedem Lutetium-Zyklus werden Victor kurzzeitig für 14 Tage
 Glukokortikoid-Präparate, u.a. Dexamethason verabreicht. 
Zudem nahm Victor zeitweilig darüber hinaus das schmerz- und entzündungshemmende Celebrex.

Es bleibt daher zu entscheiden, ob verbessert niedrige Testosteronwerte solch positiven Einfluss auf das PCa-Geschehen haben, 
dass dies die dauerhafte Hinzunahme von Dexamethason und/oder Celebrex oder anderer Maßnahmen zur stabilisierenden Absenkung 
des Testosterons rechtfertigen könnten. Das würde unseres Erachtens Sinn machen, wenn anhaltende Testosteron-Werte
 unter 0,2 ng/ml tatsächlich die ihnen mitunter zugeschriebene positive Bedeutung haben. Dazu haben wir recherchiert und waren erstaunt.

Historisch wurde ein Serum-Testosteron unter 0,5 ng/ml zunächst mehr oder weniger willkürlich als erstrebenswerter Kastrationsspiegel festgelegt.
 Nachfolgend wurde kommuniziert, dass das neue Ziel für die chemische Kastration, ebenso wie für die chirurgischen Kastration angenommen, 
ein Serum-Testosteronspiegel von weniger als 0,2 ng/ml sei, um die therapeutischen Ergebnisse studiengemäß zu maximieren.

Dies verwundert schon hinsichtlich der in Bezug genommenen bilateralen Orchiektomie, bei der nämlich bis zu 25 % der Betroffenen 
keinen Testosteronspiegel <0,2 ng/ml erreichen. Zum anderen wird bei den -leider nur selten- stattfindenden Kontrollen beobachtet, 
dass viele Männer mit der chemischen Androgenablation den gewünschten Testosteronspiegel ebenfalls erst gar nicht erreichen 
beziehungsweise stabil behalten (s.o.).

Hiernach scheint in weiten Teilen der Literatur bezogen auf den tatsächlich erreichten Testosteronabfall allein ein zumeist erreichter 
Wert um 0,3 ng/ml für ausreichend erachtet. Erhöhungen erst über diesen Schwellenwert sollen ein geringeres Überleben prognostizierten.

Die grundsätzliche Frage, welche Bedeutung der jeweilige Testosteronspiegel hat, wird von Schulmann

https://www.eu-openscience.europeanu...151-6/fulltext

schon früh auf den Punkt hinterfragt:

Weniger ist mehr?
 Oder anders formuliert:

Wie niedrig muss der Testosteronspiegel sein, um bestmögliche Überlebensraten zu erzielen und wie hoch darf er sein, um Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren?
 Eine eindeutige Antwort scheint bis heute nicht gefunden. Da wundert es nicht, dass auch in der aktuellen Literatur
 und den unterschiedlichen internationalen Richtlinien verschiedene wünschenswerte Niedrigspiegel zwischen 
0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml angegeben werden. 
Gemäß den deutschen S3-Leitlinien ist ohne weitere Differenzierung und Festlegung auf einen bestimmten Grenzwert 
nebulös ein Serumtestosteronspiegel unter (nicht: zwischen) 0,2-0,5 ng/ml anzustreben.

Bestätigt wurde bislang, dass es in Abhängigkeit von anhaltend niedrigen Testosteronwerten neben den bekannten
 Beeinträchtigungen im Laufe der Zeit vermehrt zu einer Blutarmmut mit sinkenden Hämoglobinwerten, nachlassende
 Herz- und Muskelkraft, Diabetes sowie Osteoporose u.a. kommen kann. 
Einige Studien sehen die ADT auch im Zusammenhang mit Depressionen, kognitivem Verfall und Demenz.

Unbestätigt blieb, dass ein PCa schon anfänglich vom Testosteron ausgelöst werden könne. 
Nach den neueren Studienergebnissen zur Behandlung bei Hypogonadismus mittels Testosterontherapie selbst bei 
zuvor PCa erkrankten Männern dürfte diese Spekulation aufgegeben werden.

Es bleibt die erkannte Wachstumsabhängigkeit des PCa auch vom Testosteronspiegel.
 Da allerdings ein Überlebensvorteil mit niedrigeren Schwellenwerten nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte,
 ist -trotz Einzelnachweisen für die vorteilhafte Wirkung eines niedrigen Testosteronspiegels < 0,2 ng/ml hinsichtlich 
der Dauer der ADT und des Hinauszögerns von Progressionen-
 sein Zusammenhang mit dem Überleben seit langem umstritten.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23531429/

Insbesondere die Befürworter der intermittierenden ADT, der personalisierten Anpassungsdosierungen und der
 in Amerika vielfach begrüßten BAT (Bipolare androgene Testosteron Schock Therapie) legen mit guten Gründen dar, 
dass niedrige Testosteronspiegel während der ADT allenfalls in der Induktionsphase wichtig seien, aber es nicht notwendig sei, 
niedrige Spiegel während des gesamten Behandlungsverlaufs kontinuierlich aufrechtzuerhalten.
 Es bedürfe -anders als bei den PSA-Werten- keines stabilen Niedrigspiegels. 
So bestehe kein signifikanter statistischer Unterschied in der Gesamtmortalität und der krebsspezifischen Mortalität zwischen
 unterbrochener ADT mit großen Testosteron Schwankungen und durchgehender ADT mit Werten im Tiefbereich. 
Vielmehr sei eine weit bessere Lebensqualität bei unterbrochener ADT festzustellen.

Gemäß dieser Diskrepanz bleibt die Frage:

Mit welchen Folgen sollte der Testosteronwert in welchem Maß für welchen Zeitraum in welchem Stadium reduziert werden beziehungsweise reduziert bleiben?
 Über die Mitteilung eurer Meinungen und Erfahrungen freuen wir uns.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## LowRoad

> Nach unserer Einschätzung bedeutet dies nichts Dramatisches...


*Sivia & Victor,*
muss nichts bedeuten, kann aber. Das wurde schon vor 20 Jahren bspw. durch Morote et al beschrieben. Ich hatte *mich früher* redlich bemüht entsprechende Sensibilität bei den Betroffenen zu generieren. Naja...

BTW.  ein besseres Jahr 2023 wünsche ich Euch. Ihr hättet es verdient!


*[1]:* KLOTZ; Nadir Testosterone Within First Year of Androgen-Deprivation Therapy (ADT) Predicts for Time to Castration-Resistant Progression: A Secondary Analysis of the PR-7 Trial of Intermittent Versus Continuous ADT; JCO-2015

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Silvia und Victor,

ein Testosteronspiegel von 0,5 ng/ml verursacht meiner Meinung nach praktisch die gleichen Nebenwirkungen wie ein Testosteronspiegel von 0,1 ng/ml. Der Wert von 0,5 ng/ml reicht, um die bekannten Nebenwirkungen zu erzeugen. Ich habe jetzt keine Studien zur Hand, aber es ist wichtig unter 0,2 ng/ml zu erreichen, besser noch tiefer. Die 0,5 ng/ml sind veraltet, früher waren die Testverfahren nicht so gut, dass man darunter genaue Werte feststellen konnte.

LowRoad hat seinen Beitrag kurz gehalten. Er nimmt auch Dexamethason, um den Testosteronwert zu senken. Dies blockiert die Testosteronproduktion der Nebennierenrinde und senkt damit den Testosteronwert noch weiter ab. Ähnlich, nur noch wirksamer, ist Abirateron, mit dem man einen Testosteronwert von 0,03 ng/ml erreichen kann. Die anderen vergleichbaren Mittel, Xtandi & Co. senken nicht noch zusätzlich das Testosteron sondern blockieren die Androgenrezeptoren. Dies ist in Kombination vergleichbar wirksam. Und Viktor sollte ja nicht nur Pamerolin nehmen, sondern ein weiteres, neues Medikament ergänzen. Ich hatte ja schon das Video von Prof. Heidenreich dazu angegeben. Das ist nicht nur seine Meinung, sondern wird jetzt auch in der Leitlinie empfohlen.

Was LowRoad auch nicht erwähnt hat ist, dass man mit Östrogenpflastern die Nebenwirkungen besser bekämpft als mit einem Testosteronspiegel über 0,5 ng/ml. Wenn du also diese Pflaster noch aus den Wechseljahren liegen hast, kann sie Victor versuchen. Der Urologe verschreibt die nicht.

Hier ein Text von mir zu den Nebenwirkungen der ADT: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nwirkungen.pdf

Gruß

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Steht Östrogen nicht mitunter auch im Verdacht, das Wachstum von PCa-Zellen zu fördern?

----------


## Georg_

Früher hat man Östrogen-Tabletten gegen Prostatakrebs eingesetzt. Hat gut funktioniert, allerdings zeigten sich kardiovasculäre Risiken. Daher jetzt als Pflaster. Dieses Jahr werden die Ergebnisse des Patch Arms der STAMPEDE Studie veröffentlicht. Es wird wohl positiv sein, nachdem was bisher bekannt wurde. In geringerer Dosierung normalisiert man den Östrogen-Spiegel während der ADT und vermeidet damit viele Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ja, das habe ich wiederholt gelesen, wie durch Östrogen-Pflaster auch bei sehr alten geschwächten Patienten eine Besserung eintritt. Allerdings soll Östrogen auch zur Neubildung beitragen.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/14755680/

"It is now known that estrogens alone, or in synergism with an androgen,  are potent inducers of aberrant growth and neoplastic transformation in  the prostate. The mechanisms of estrogen carcinogenicity could be  mediated via induction of unscheduled cell proliferation or through  metabolic activation of estrogens to genotoxic metabolites."

Ich habe schon früher über diese Aussage gerätselt. Einerseits soll es PCa fördern, dann aber u.U. auch wieder bekämpfen. Die Studie zwar alt, aber neuer als Versuche mit Östrogen gegen PCa.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

der Autor schreibt in seiner "Conclusion": "The central role of estrogens in PCa development has been well supported by epidemiological findings and experimental animal data." Bevölkerungsbasierte Studien und Mausexperimente sind die schwächste Evidenz. Die Überlegungen des Autors sollten an Menschen näher untersucht werden.

Es ist aber so, dass im Rahmen der Resistenzbildung die Androgenrezeptoren mutieren und dann auch andere Liganden statt Testosteron verwenden können. Hier in der Abbildung sind mögliche Alternativen für mutierte Androgenrezeptoren dargestellt, darunter auch Estradiol bzw. Östrogen.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Georg,

bezüglich der "Corticosteroids" ist auch dieser Artikel interessant:

https://www.i-med.ac.at/mypoint/news/715132.html

Bis jetzt gibt es wohl noch kein Medikament, welches diesen Signalweg wirksam blockieren kann.
Dummerweise muss bei Abirateron dem Körper ja ein Corticosteroid zugeführt werden. 
Bei mir wird jetzt versucht, durch Verwendung von Dexamethason anstelle von Prednison eine PSA--Senkung zu erreichen. 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Lutz,

es gibt noch andere Wege, wie die Tumorzellen Resistenz bilden können, teilweise brauchen sie gar keine Liganden mehr. Die Corticosteroids sind wohl nur eine Komponente. Ein Medikament, das dann noch wirken soll ist ODM-208. Dies wird in ersten Studien erprobt, leider laufen die nicht in Deutschland. https://ch.marketscreener.com/kurs/a...CO-G-39521376/

Georg

Hier ist die Folie zu ODM-208, aus der ich das obige Bild habe:



Das stammt wohl aus diesem Bericht: https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...-patients.html

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Georg,
das ist ja hochinteressant!
ODM-208, das brauche ich wohl. Bis es das bei uns gibt, muss ich wohl noch durchhalten  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich werde vielleicht auch mal meinen Onkoprof. fragen, ob er mir das besorgen kann  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hemmung aller Steroidhormone und Vorstufen? Da will ich nicht wissen, was wohl die Nebenwirkungen sind.

Hormone werden zur Differenzierung von Zellen in der Entwicklung komplexer Organismen aus Stammzellen benötigt. Bei Amphibien und Würmern können Zellen sich auch dedifferenzieren, um sich anschließend zu Reparaturzwecken zu redifferenzieren. Wie das funktioniert, muss wohl noch erforscht werden.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_differentiation

----------


## Georg_

Das Medikament wird mit Dexamethason und Fludrocortison kombiniert um Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren. Aber ein Medikament, das noch wirkt wenn alles andere nicht mehr wirkt, kommt nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

wünschenswert sind sowohl niedrige PSA- wie auch Testosteronwerte, beide gerne dauerhaft nahe Null. 
Indessen fehlt bei den Testosteronwerten zumeist eine Kontrolle hinsichtlich der Stabilität einer zunächst erreichten Absenkung.

*Was aber geschieht unter laufender ADT (+) im sensitiven Stadium bei tanzenden Testosteronwerten?*

Dazu konnten wir bislang keine konkreten Antworten finden.

Eine persönliche Meinung von Klotz dazu lautet:
 Ich denke, dass ein einmaliger Testosteronanstieg über 20 ng/dL kein Grund zur Sorge ist,
 aber wenn der Testosteronspiegel *dauerhaft* über diesem Wert liegt, sollte die Hormontherapie umgestellt werden .

https://connection.asco.org/magazine...g-men-prostate 
Von dauerhaften Testosteronwerten kann bei Victor so oder so zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Rede sein. 
Mal befinden sich diese mit 0,03 deutlich unter, mal mit 0,26 ng/ml gering über dem Zielwert.

Mögen solche steten Veränderungen -allesamt unterhalb der als kritisch angesehenen Grenze von 0,32 ng/ml- vielleicht sogar von Vorteil sein,
 wenn sich die TZ dann nicht gegenregulierend auf gleichbleibend niedrige Testosteronverhältnisse einrichten können?


Lieber Andi,

auch deine langjährigen engagierten Bemühungen zur ADT, die wir aus unerklärlichen Gründen leider in keiner Textsammlung finden konnten,
 sind für uns in hohem Maße von Interesse. Gerne nehmen wir sie -wie dort von dir erbeten- als Anregung zum Nachdenken. 
Wir danken dir für die aufschlussreiche Verlinkung, der wir mit großem Respekt über viele Stunden gefolgt sind.

Zur Beantwortung unserer Ungewissheit mögen deine dortigen klaren Zieleinschätzungen Anhaltspunkte geben:
 Beruhigend dann auch die Erkenntnis, dass, wer ein PSA-NADIR von zumindest 0,3ng/ml erreicht, 
nach 5 Jahren noch zu 100% auf die ADT ansprechen wird! 

 Neben dem PSA-NADIR kommt immer mehr der während der ADT erreichte Testosteronwert in den Fokus der Behandlung.
 Morote konnte in seiner wichtigen Studie zeigen, dass ein Testosteronwert von kleiner 0,32ng/ml erhebliche Auswirkungen 
auf das krankheitsspezifische Überleben (DFS) hat.

Aktuelle Studien lassen vermuten, dass Testosteronwerte von etwa 0.1ng/ml während der ADT als biologischer Endpunkt, 
gleiche Bedeutung wie der PSA NADIR von 0,05ng/ml besitzt! . 
Um solche Werte mit noch vorhandener Prostata und zahlreichen Metastasen allein durch die ADT (+, bei Victor Apatulamid) in Kombination
 mit der Lutetium-Therapie zu erreichen, können wir deine guten Wünsche sehr brauchen, möchten uns auf deren Erfüllung aber nicht verlassen
 und werden nach Möglichkeit unsere weitere Planung zur Abladierung des Primärtumors einhergehend mit einer Aktivierung der Immunzellen 
(IRE oder IRECT) und etwaiger Behandlung einzelner sichtbarer Metastasen umsetzen, sofern die Bildgebung im Februar dem nicht entgegensteht.

Hinsichtlich der Testosteronwerte wollen wir falls notwendig erneut einen Wechsel des GnRH-Agonisten vornehmen, bevor wir gegebenenfalls
 weiterer Wirkstoffe, die potenziell auch das Tumorwachstum und die Entwicklung aggressiverer Tumorzellen fördern können, hinzunehmen.

Unsere Wachsamkeit bei der Vitamin D Kontrolle hat bestätigt, dass sich gerade in der fortgeschritten metastasierten Situation unter der ADT (+) 
die Tumorbiologie schnell verändern kann und auch normalerweise gesunde oder förderliche Stoffe, wie z. B. Vitamin D(Ahn et al., https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3703748/),Isoflavone oder Soja(Kurahashi et al., https://aacrjournals.org/cebp/articl...on-in-Relation),
unter Umständen eine paradox erscheinende Wirkung haben können, indem sie das Tumorwachstum fördern.
 Daher wollen wir allgemein gefeierte Erfolge aller Beigaben Stück für Stück an der engmaschig kontrollierten persönlichen PSA-Dynamik messen.

Die nächsten Laborwerte werden uns -wieder beeinflusst von der noch laufenden Cortison Gabe- vermutlich weiterhin keine eindeutigen Hinweise geben.

Die PSA-Werte mögen tendenziell im langsamen Fall bleiben.

Das Risiko der Ausbildung der Kastrationsresistenz vor Erreichen wünschenswerter Nadirwerte bleibt.
 Wir werden sehen, ob uns die früh kombinierte Lutetium-Therapie insoweit den erhofften längeren Spielraum verschafft.


Lieber Georg,

deine Texte begleiten uns dank exponierter Auffinde-Möglichkeit schon recht lange und konnten uns bereits zu Anfang grundlegende Informationen vermitteln.
 Auch dir an dieser Stelle für deine steten Mühen nochmals ein großer Dank.

Angesichts der immer noch bestehenden Rückstände zur Umsetzung der in die Leitlinien gelangten Empfehlungen zur ADT (+) unterstützen auch wir gerne 
deine nochmalige Erinnerung betreffend die Hinzunahme eines New Hormonal Agent (NHA) zur ADT.

Und ja, es erstaunt immer wieder, wie anpassungsfähig sich die Tumorzellen zeigen.
 Während wir noch glauben, ihnen mit der Hormonentzugstherapie das Testosteron als Existenzgrundlage entzogen zu haben, 
haben die Tumorzellen ihren Stoffwechsel häufig bereits umgestellt und nutzen die Androgen Rezeptoren für alternative Liganden, auch solche, 
die sie eigentlich bekämpfen sollten. 
Zudem hat sich gezeigt, dass metastasierte Prostatazellen verstärkt Enzyme exprimieren, die für die Synthese von Testosteron aus Cholesterin nötig sind. 
So können sie ihr Überleben mit einer eigenen Testosteron Produktion sichern. 
Ein anderer Weg, die androgenunterdrückende Therapie zu umgehen, besteht darin, Zellen dazu zu bringen, nur einen Teil des Proteins, 
an das das jeweilige Medikament bindet,  -sogenannte Spleißvarianten- herzustellen,
Noch weitergehend reichen schließlich die unter der ADT (+) zunehmenden Entwicklungen hin zu Zelltypen, die nur noch schwer auf jegliche Therapien
 ansprechen (stammzellenartige und neuroendokrine TZ).

Dies zeigt einerseits, dass auch scheinbar hormonunabhängige Tumorzellen nicht wirklich unabhängig werden, 
sondern sich nur von der fehlenden externen Testosteronzufuhr unabhängig gemacht haben, 
bevor es schließlich zu einer völligen Neugestaltung und Umprogrammierung etwa zum NEPC kommen mag. 
Andererseits wird deutlich, wie jeder Eingriff in das Geschehen zu einer Gegenregulation führt. 
Mit der Zeit steigt regelmäßig die Gefahr der Entwicklung hin zu den scheinbar hormonunabhängigen und auch den aggressiveren Tumorzellen, 
die jeweils nicht mehr auf die ADT (+) ansprechen.
 Nachfolgende neue Wirkstoffe wie ODM-208 und andere mögen sodann den Wettlauf für eine weitere Zeit aufrechterhalten.

Zumindest im Stadium der Kastrationsresistenz, in dem Niedrigspiegel des Testosterons schlicht nicht mehr weiterhelfen, 
aber eine Weiterentwicklung hin zum NEPC noch nicht eingetreten sein mag, scheint uns auch die Argumentation für den Nutzen 
wechselnder Testosteronspiegel -wie bei der BAT- berechtigt. 

Ob die gefürchteten Entwicklungen bei einer Erstlinientherapie für Schwerbetroffene durch vorherige Unterbrechungen der ADT (+) verhindert 
oder zumindest herausgeschoben werden können (iADT), bleibt für uns zweifelhaft. Ausweislich diverser Berichte auf myprostate und hier
 im Forum sind solche Versuche im metastasierten Hochrisikobereich jedenfalls dann zumeist schiefgelaufen, wenn zuvor kein stabiler Nadirwert
 unter der Nachweisgrenze von < 0,04 ng/ml erreicht war.


Lieber Karl,

die widersprüchlichen Angaben zur Verwendung von Estradiol-Pflastern und deren Nebenwirkungen lassen uns vorsichtig bleiben.
 Da ich keine solcher Pflaster genommen habe, es damit an herumliegenden Exemplaren mangelt und Victor über keine
 wesentlichen Hitzewallungen infolge der ADT (+) klagt, bestand bislang auch kein erhöhtes Verführungspotential.

Wir behalten Estradiol-Pflaster allerdings -wie auch Dexamethason und Celebrex- zur etwaigen kontrollierten Absenkung
 des Testosterons im Blick und haben uns dazu auch die folgenden Grundinformationen zur PATCH Studie abgespeichert
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33581820/ 
Der Hersteller offenbart weitergehende Studiendetails und möchte seinerseits bislang nur eine eingeschränkte Empfehlung
 seiner Hormonpflaster zur kurzzeitigen Verwendung von maximal 6 Monaten geben:
  Laut Studienautoren reichen die vorliegenden Daten zur Kastrationsrate, vor allem in Hinblick darauf, 
dass die Kastration mit tE2 schneller erfolgt als mit LHRHa und die umfassenden Daten zur Toxizität aus, 
um den Einsatz von tE2 für eine kurzfristige Anwendung (< 6 Monate) zu unterstützen. Beispielsweise 
als parallele Therapie zur Strahlentherapie beim lokalisiertem PCa mit mittlerem Risiko. Auch für Patienten,
 die stark von unerwünschten Ereignissen der LHRHa betroffen sind, bieten die vorliegenden Daten eine
 Basis für eine ausführlichere und individuellere Diskussion über die verschiedenen Ansätze zur ADT .

https://onkologie.bayer.de/news/urot...ostatakarzinom 
Lieber Lutz,

der von dir verlinkte Bericht deckt sich mit der allgemeinen Vorsicht, zu der Victor bei der nur kurzfristigen Verwendung
 der Glukokortikoide im Anschluss an die Lutetium-Zyklen pauschal gemahnt wurde. Eine ausgedehnte Verwendung des 
zur längeren Einnahme erbetenen Dexamethason sei auf Dauer wenig hilfreich. Victor wurde sodann hausärztlich darin
 unterstützt, im Anschluss an das Dexamethason für eine kurze Zeit das entzündungshemmende Celebrex zu verwenden.

Nun können wir bestehende Sachgründe für die Vorsicht im Umgang mit Glukokortikoiden besser nachvollziehen. Danke!

Das hilft dir bei der regelmäßigen Verwendung eines Glukokortikoides im Zusammenhang mit Abirateron leider nicht weiter, 
es sei denn, ein Wechsel käme für dich in Betracht.

Für die von Georg vorgestellte Inhibition mit ODM-208 mögen wir dir weder die Nebenwirkungen noch die dazu 
notwendigen Anwendungsvoraussetzungen wünschen. Die Patienten hatten nahezu alle zuvor zumindest eine
 Chemotherapie absolviert und die eingetretenen Mutationen ihrer Androgenrezeptoren bestätigt erhalten.


Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## KarlEmagne

> *[1]:* KLOTZ; Nadir Testosterone Within First Year of Androgen-Deprivation Therapy (ADT) Predicts for Time to Castration-Resistant Progression: A Secondary Analysis of the PR-7 Trial of Intermittent Versus Continuous ADT; JCO-2015


Ein Zusammenhang zwischen anfänglichem Ansprechen auf die ADT und deren Wirkungsdauer kann nicht wirklich überraschen.

"Patients with first-year nadir testosterone consistently > 0.7 nmol/L  had significantly higher risks of dying as a result of disease (0.7 to  1.7 nmol/L: hazard ratio [HR], 2.08; 95% CI, 1.28 to 3.38; > 1.7  nmol/L: HR, 2.93; 95% CI, *0.70* to 12.30)"

Bemerkenswert allerdings die Angaben zum Konfidenzintervall bei höheren Nadiren, von mir fettgedruckt hervorgehoben. Hier muss es Fälle geben, in denen Patienten deutlich höheren PSA-Werten _besser_ abschneiden. Auch das finde ich nicht verwunderlich, ist doch ein niedriger PSA mitunter ein Kriterium für weitere Dedifferenzierung der Zellen.

Aso, und für Victor dürften die Ergebnisse nicht gelten, weil die Partizipanten der Studie nicht parallel mit Lu177 behandelt wurden.

----------


## Benton

Leider ist die Rolle des Testosterons bei einer  Prostatakrebserkrankung nicht im gewünschten Umfang geklärt. Sicher ist  nur, dass ein sehr niedriger Testosteronpegel das Wachstum der  Krebszellen "einfriert" -  dies allerdings nur für einen begrenzten  Zeitraum.

 Die Studien mit der BAT-Therapie zeigen umgekehrt, dass auch  zeitweilig hohe Testosteronwerte das Wachstum der Krebszellen behindern.  Dr. Leibowitz hat schon vor 20 Jahren eine größere Anzahl an Patienten  mit erhöhten Testosteronspiegeln behandelt und dabei erstaunliche  Erfolge erzielt. Der schnelle Anstieg des PSA-Wertes konnte gebrochen  werden, teilweise wurde der PSA-Wert für mehrere Jahre auf einem  niedrigen Niveau gehalten.


 Besonders intensiv mit dem Einfluß von Testosteron und Estrogenen auf  die Prostatakrebs- und Brustkrebs hat sich Edward Friedman  auseinandergesetzt. 
In einer Vielzahl von Publikationen hat er seine Vorstellungen  dargelegt, z.B.  Edward Friedman, Theoretical Biology and Medical  Modelling 2005, 2:10: The Estradiol-Dihydrotestosterone model of  prostate cancer. Bemerkenswert ist, dass Friedman früh daraufhin  gewiesen hat, dass hohe Estradiol-Werte wohl wie eine ADT wirken,  insgesamt aber einen schlechten Einfluß auf den Krankheitsverlauf haben.
Populär wurde Friedman - zumindest in den USA - als er im Jahre 2013  seine Erkenntnisse schließlich in Form eines populärwissenschaftlichen  Buches publizierte mit provozierendem Titel:
Edward Friedman
"The New Testosterone Treatment - How You and Your Doctor can fight Breast Cancer, Prostate Cancer and Alzheimer's"
Vieles in diesem Buch mag richtig sein, anderes ist heute überholt und das Buch ist vergessen.


 Nicht wenige unserer Mitpatienten führen eine Monotherapie mit  Bicalutamid, heute besser mit Enzalutamid, Apalutamid oder Darolutamid  durch, behalten dadurch bzw. erhöhen in der Regel den Testosteronwert  und blockieren "nur" den Androgenrezeptor. Leider gibt es noch keine  wirklich belastbaren Daten, die für die neueren Antiandrogene belegen,  dass die heute empfohlene ADT + Antiandrogen-Therapie ein deutlich  besseres Gesamtüberleben als eine vergleichsweise besser verträgliche  Monotherapie mit Antiandrogenen bietet.


 Ich hatte schon sehr frühzeitig in meiner Krankheitsgeschichte mit  zyklisch angewandten hohen Testosteronwerten meine  PSA-Verdopplungszeiten von ca. 3 Monaten auf ein mehrfaches erhöht und  konnte damit den Beginn einer Hormontherapie um 5 Jahre hinausziehen.  Heute komme ich mit einer Monotherapie mit Apalutamid und einer  Reduzierung des Estradiolniveaus gut zurecht. Eine kurze, einmalige,  dreimonatige ADT hatte ich dagegen schlecht vertragen. Natürlich bin ich  nur ein Einzelfall ohne jegliche Relevanz, zeige aber damit einmal  mehr, dass jede Prostatakrebserkrankung eine eigene Dynamik besitzen kann.


 Benton

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Karl,

danke für deine unter Einbeziehung auch der Lutetium-Therapie ermunternde positive Sicht, die nicht nur durch weiter fallende PSA-Werte,
 die Erlangung der Schmerzfreiheit im Skelett, gesteigerte Beweglichkeit mit Raum für sportliche Aktivitäten, sondern auch durch die stabile
 Normalisierung der anfänglich außer Rand und Band befindlichen AP-Werte bestätigt sein mag. 

Wir werden die Entwicklung weiter aufmerksam verfolgen und hoffentlich eine weitere Bestätigung in der ausstehenden Bildgebung erfahren,
 die nicht durch Entwicklungen hin zu neuroendokrinen oder stammzellenartigen TZ beeinträchtigt sein mag.
 Die weiterhin erhöhten CGA-Werte könnten Raum für Zweifel lassen. Wir werden aufmerksam weitersehen.

Zur Beantwortung unserer Frage der während des Testosteronentzuges im Niedrigbereich tanzenden Werte haben wir
 -mit Blick auf die gebildeten Durchschnittswerte- noch den folgenden (übersetzen) Hinweis von Klotz gefunden:
  Das *mittlere* Serumtestosteron korrelierte auch mit der Zeit bis zum CRPC, aber es gab
*keine signifikante Korrelation zwischen dem minimalen oder maximalen Testosteronspiegel* 
und der Zeit bis zum CRPC, noch gab es eine Korrelation mit CSS. 
Die Analyse des Zusammenhangs zwischen Testosteronspiegel während der Behandlung und 
Krankheitsprogression in der IAD-Kohorte wird Gegenstand eines Folgeberichts sein .

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4372851/ 

Lieber Benton,

hab vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag, der uns Anlass gegeben hat, nochmals in die Vergangenheit zu blicken und frühe 
Behandlungsansätze anzuschauen. Interessant war für uns festzustellen, wie lange bereits wissenschaftlich mit unterschiedlichen 
Testosteronspiegeln auf verschiedenste Art und Weise experimentiert wird. Scheinbar gegensätzliche Ansätze wollen zum einen
 mit Minimal-, zum anderen mit Maximal-Werten zum gleichen Ergebnis führen. Dabei könnte die länger anhaltende Lösung
 entsprechend deiner Erfahrung in einem Wechsel beider Extreme liegen.

Mindestens so interessant ist für uns daher dein persönlicher Bericht, ausschnittsweise in deinem Beitrag, ausführlicher dann
 auf myprostate. Dass du bei deiner BAT den Zuspruch eines deutschen Urologen erhalten hast, ist sicher außergewöhnlich,
 obwohl deine Ergebnisse mit anhaltenden Verbesserungen auch der Verdopplungszeiten für sich sprechen.

Nachvollziehen können wir nun die insbesondere in Amerika wieder neu aufgekommenen Hoffnungen auf eine Behandlung mit
 hochdosiertem Testosteron.
 Ein kalter Wechsel zwischen Minimum und Maximum dürfte für alle Lebensformen, die sich -wie die TZ- auf gleichbleibende
 Verhältnisse einzurichten suchen, zumindest in hohem Maße störend sein.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Text war falsch eingestellt und wird verschoben

----------


## Advo024

An alle Interessierten,

der weiter fallende PSA-Wert nun auf 2,65 ng/ml lässt uns -vorbehaltlich der Ergebnisse der im Februar folgenden Bildgebung und
Gedanken an mögliche ungute Entwicklungen hin zu neuroendokrinen und stammzellenähnlichen TZ- zunächst einmal optimistisch bleiben.

Mit einem so tiefen Fall des PSA-Wertes hätten wir in der high risk/volume metastasierten Ausgangssituation Victors
bei noch verbliebener Prostata und sich ungut fortentwickelnden zahlreichen Metastasen mit deren teilweisem Eindringen ins Knochenmark
nicht gerechnet.

Ziel für uns war im ersten Schritt die schmerzfreie Beweglichkeit Victors wiederherzustellen, die extreme Tumorlast zu senken und den
wegen Kapselüberschreitung initial nicht-ablativen Primärtumor in einen respektablen Tumor umzuwandeln (ADT + NHA + Lutetium 177).
Entsprechend des hiernach außerordentlich guten Befindens Victors möchten wir nun eine mögliche weitere Behandlung des Primärtumors
mittels IRE beziehungsweise IRECT vorbereiten, denn die ideale Strategie sollte unseres Erachtens sowohl die systemische Behandlung
als auch die lokale Kontrolle beinhalten (multimodaler Ansatz).

Geht es nun nach Abschluss der Lutetium-Therapie mit dem PSA-Rückgang weiter, kann unseres Erachtens noch eine kurze Zeit abgewartet
und verfolgt werden, wie sich die Entwicklung unter Beibehaltung allein der Hormonentzugstherapie (derzeit Pamorelin und Apalutamid) zeigt.
Dabei sollte allerdings der Zeitpunkt des vermuteten PSA-Nadirs nicht verpasst werden. Bei Werten unter 1,0 ng/ml möchten wir daher gerne
den nächsten Teil unseres multimodalen Konzepts angehen, bevor die Situation möglicherweise kippt.

Spätestens, wenn entweder steigende PSA-Werte auf den Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz hindeuteten und/oder die Bildgebung eine
Progression ausweist, möchten wir die nächsten Schritte unternehmen und versuchen,

den Primärtumor wie geplant möglichst mittels IRE/IRECT (Nanoknife) gesamt abladieren zu lassen (zytoreduktive Totalablation) undauch einzelne (etwa verbliebene beziehungsweise neue) Metastasen nach Möglichkeit zunächst gezielt lokal behandeln lassen.
Denn entsprechend der überwiegenden Auffassung können weder Hormontherapie noch radionuklide Therapien allein die Tumoraktivitäten
endgültig stoppen. Es verbleiben Tumorzellen, die sich weiter ausbreiten und nachfolgend zu signifikanten Problemen wie Harnverhalte,
Makrohämaturien, Beckenbodeninfiltrationen, rektale Obstruktionen, Lähmungserscheinungen und Bruchgeschehen führen können.
Diese Gefahr sollte unseres Erachtens zeitnah minimiert werden. Die nach der Diagnose unter schon laufender Hormontherapie bei Victor
eingetretenen Lähmungserscheinungen infolge des Einwachsens der Knochentumore haben wir noch präsent.

Schon im Jahr 2014 soll Heidenreich (ohne Bewertung des Einflusses der damals gerade erst aufkommenden Lutetium-Therapie) nach den
Untersuchungen der im Rahmen von Operationen entnommenen Prostata-Gewebe festgestellt haben:
 Unsere Ergebnisse zeigten, dass bei allen RPE Patienten vitale und metastasierungsfähige Tumorzellklone
intraprostatisch (= innerhalb der Prostata) vorhanden waren und die alleinige ADT(= Hormontherapie) trotz sehr gutem
biochemischem Ansprechen (= Rückgang des PSA-Wertes) nicht zu einer Elimination der biologisch aktiven Tumorzellklone
geführt hat 

(Zitiert nach Georg im KISP-Text Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs, wobei der Link 34 leider nur auf
eine Zusammenfassung ohne das betreffende Zitat Heidenreichs verweist).
Hiernach stellt sich die Frage, ob nach der bisherigen therapiebedingten Rückbildung des Primärtumors gegebenenfalls in der Blase und/oder
dem Rectum Tumorgewebe verblieben ist, welches ebenfalls möglichst umfangreich zytoreduktiv zu beseitigen ist und dazu entsprechend
unserer Vorstellung auch mit der IRE durch deren anfeuernde Wirkung auf das Immunsystem vorgegangen werden kann, zumindest aber
mittels einer IRE mit Elektro-Chemotherapie (IRECT) eine ausreichende Wirkung auch über die aktuelle Randzone des Tumors hinaus erzielt
werden kann.

Mit der klassischen IRE werden mittels Starkstroms -nicht-thermisch- irreversibel zielgenau winzige Poren in die Zellhüllen (Membranen) der
Krebszellen des Tumors gerissen. Diese öffnen sich und werden durchlässig, was schließlich die Zellen absterben lässt. Der Körper
transportiert die toten Zellen ab und entsorgt sie, wobei auch das Immunsystem aktiviert wird, um gegen weitere Tumorzellen vorzugehen.

Wenn sich der Tumor auflöst und das Zytoplasma der Krebszellen in den Körper fließt, soll es, an den Lymphknoten angekommen, eine massive
Immunantwort auslösen, mittels der weitere Metastasen -einschließlich Mikrometastasen- im Körper bekämpft werden könnten.
Diese immunmodulatorische Wirkung ist unseres Erachtens ein großer Vorteil der IRE gegenüber anderen Ablationsverfahren.
Ein ähnlicher Effekt soll beispielsweise nach Kryoablation nicht beobachtet worden sein.

Die abgestorbenen Krebszellen werden im Rahmen des natürlichen Wachstums bestenfalls narbenlos durch gesunde Zellen ersetzt, was bei
Rezidivbehandlungen nicht immer der Fall ist und ähnlich wie auch bei Operationen oder Bestrahlungen zu Problemen führen kann.
Die klassische IRE erfordert keine Anwendung von Chemotherapeutika.

Aufgrund der fehlenden unmittelbaren Wirkung der IRE über den behandelten, scharf begrenzten Bereich hinaus wird einerseits das gesunde
Gewebe maximal geschont, anderseits könnten etwaige kleinere Ansammlungen des Tumors im umliegenden Gewebe verbleiben und zu einem
höheren Risiko für Metastasen führen.

Bei der IRECT wird daher zudem die einmalige geringe Dosis eines Chemotherapeutikums (Bleomycin) gegeben, welches örtlich erweiternd auch
auf das umliegende Gewebe wirken soll.


Abbildung Vitus-Klinik:
Der IRECT-Behandlungsbereich, unterteilt nach IRE (rot) und RE (gelb).

https://vitusprivatklinik.com/leistu...herapie-irect/
Der gelbe Bereich stellt die reversible Elektroporation (RE) dar, mittels der zur Vorbereitung der Chemo-Gabe nur vorübergehend Poren
in Zellmembranen erzeugt werden, ohne die dortigen Zellen abzutöten. Die Poren sollen genutzt werden, um das allein auf die Tumorzellen
wirkende Medikament in die geöffneten Zellen einzuschleusen, was die Grundlage der Elektrochemotherapie (ECT) ist.
Sie soll dementsprechend noch selektiver und relativ schonender als die IRE sein.

Bei der lokalen einmaligen Anwendung der Elektrochemotherapie wird ein Bruchteil der sonst üblichen Menge eines Chemotherapeutikums
benötigt. Da das verwendete Bleomycin sehr lipophil ist, soll es sich im Tumor in einer hohen Konzentration anreichern und nur dort
zytotoxisch wirken. In der Folge sollen die Tumorzellen absterben und ebenfalls Zellen des Immunsystems aktivieren. Insofern sei die
Wahrscheinlichkeit von Nebenwirkungen gegenüber einer klassischen Chemo-Therapie um ein Vielfaches geringer, obwohl die örtliche
Wirkung erheblich höher sein soll.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7465806/

https://vitusprivatklinik.com/leistu...ahlentherapie/

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ccr3.1270

https://www.igeamedical.com/de/elekt...tientenbereich
Doch angesichts des höheren Toxizitätsrisikos einer IRE mit Chemo-Beigabe (IRECT beziehungsweise IRE mit Elektrochemotherapie)
sollte diese im Verlauf bereits verschiedener, den Körper belastender Therapien unseres Erachtens möglichst restriktiv angewendet
werden. Neben den üblichen schädigenden Nebenwirkungen auf Nieren und Knochenmark (Blutbildung) ist insbesondere auch eine
erhöhte Lungentoxizität und die diesbezügliche Vorbelastung Victors durch Lungenemphysem und Lungenfibrose im Auge zu behalten.
Seine seit Monaten bestehende Abstinenz vom Rauchen kann daran leider nichts mehr ändern und nur allgemein förderlich für seine
Gesundheit sein. Wir möchten daher die bestehende Insuffizienz gut gegen den erstrebten Nutzen abwägen.

Erübrigen könnte sich eine solche Chemo-Beigabe, wenn schon mit der IRE allein der gesamte risikobehaftete Bereich hinreichend
beseitigt werden kann. Dazu wird die Einschätzung des Urologen Schiefelbein von der Prostata-Hilfe Deutschland wie folgt mitgeteilt:
 Häufig haben Männer mehrere Krebsherde, und zwar gleich auf beiden Lappen der Prostata, erklärt
Dr. Frank Schiefelbein, Urologe an der Würzburger Missioklinik. Dazu komme, dass diese Tumoren oft auch noch
unterschiedlich aggressiv seien. So erschien es wenig sinnvoll, einen einzelnen Herd mit Kälte, Wärme oder Strom
zu traktieren, während die anderen weiterwachsen.

Heute gehen Ärzte jedoch überwiegend von einer anderen Hypothese aus:
Nur ein einziger Tumorherd hat das Potenzial, Metastasen zu bilden  nämlich der größte und aggressivste
mit dem höchsten Gleason-Score. Und genau diesen behandeln Ärzte gezielt. Die aggressiven Herde bestimmen
die Zukunft des Patienten, betont Schiefelbein. Alle kleineren Herde mit geringerem Gleason-Score würden
dagegen den Krankheitsverlauf nicht beeinflussen".

https://www.prostata-hilfe-deutschla...lektroporation
Wir fragen uns hiernach, ob es Untersuchungen gibt, wonach es auch im zeitlich später entwickelten Randbereich des ursprünglichen Tumors
kleinere Herde mit höherem Gleason-Score oder bereits aggressiv veränderter TZ gibt, was aus unserer Sicht durchaus schon infolge etwaiger
Mutationen der Fall sein könnte. Darauf zu vertrauen, allein größere Herde seien potenziell gefährlich, erscheint zu kurz gegriffen.
Auch scheint uns die Hypothese zur Metastasenbildung zumindest sehr optimistisch.
Eine etwaige Biopsie im problematischen angrenzenden Blasen- und Rectum Bereich dürfte mit einem Stochern im Nebel eine wenig
tragfähige aktuelle Aufklärung geben.

Tendenziell glauben wir daher, dass ein erweiterter Sicherheitssaum mit einem Chemotherapeutikum weitergehende Risiken mit
hinnehmbarem Risiko beseitigen mag.

Noch weitergehend soll die IRE von Prof. Stehling allerdings auch schon personalisiert kombiniert werden mit speziellen Immuntherapeutika,
da es den TZ vielfach gelänge, die durch die Therapie erwartete Immunantwort zu verhindern:
  Eine zukunftsweisende Weiterentwicklung der Krebstherapie ist die Kombination von Elektroporationsverfahren mit
Immuntherapien. IRE- und ECT-Behandlungen setzen massenhaft Tumorantigene frei. Dendritische Zellen (DCs)
erkennen diese Tumorantigene und aktivieren TKillerzellen, die die Tumorzellen angreifen und zerstören. Im Labor aus
dem Blut von Patienten hergestellte DCs können diesen Effekt unterstützen, der durch andere Immuntherapeutika, zum
Beispiel PD1-Inhibitoren, noch weiter potenziert werden kann. Im VITUS Prostata Center nutzen wir diese neuartigen
immunonkologischen Therapien, um die Immunabwehr gegen Krebszellen im ganzen Körper zu verstärken ....

https://mydigimag.rrd.com/publicatio...articleBrowser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJOqSH3lEZ0
Im Ergebnis soll unser Ansatz indessen nicht zu einer beliebigen, möglichst großen Anzahl an denkbaren Behandlungs-Kombinationen führen,
sondern effektiv und verhältnismäßig bleiben:
So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich, um Beeinträchtigungen der Lebensqualität gering zu halten und vielleicht auch einen Überlebensvorteil
zu schaffen.
Einige Todesfälle auch hier im Forum haben unseres Erachtens gezeigt, dass ein hoher Therapieeinsatz nicht immer auch die erhofften
Besserungen bringen muss und bestehende Risiken bei aller Bereitschaft, mehr als ein Bonbon zu lutschen, nicht zu unterschätzen sind.

Vor einer etwaigen Besprechung mit Prof. Stehling würden wir uns sehr über eure Meinungen freuen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## buschreiter

Ich finde die Idee der IRECT hochinteressant. Was mir in dem Zusammenhang einfällt, wäre eine möglichst frühe Einbindung der KV, sprich, möglichst früh einen Kostenvoranschlag einholen und der KV vorlegen. Dann kann man frühzeitig anfangen, sich mit der KV iS Kostenübernahme zu streiten. Der Plan, eine IRECT durchzuführen erscheint mir ja gefestigt.

VG

Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Victor und Silvia, vielen Dank für die beiden Links IGEA und "Electroporation-Based Treatments in Urology". Ich wußte nicht, dass ECT inzwischen soweit ist - die Entwicklung geht schnell voran, auch wenn sie in Leitlinien noch lange nicht ankommen wird. Und der zweite Link gibt einen sehr guten Überblick über den Stand bei IRE; in 2020, auch da ging es inzwischen weiter, H-FIRE wird wohl die Methode der Zukunft sein (die Chinesen sind da bisher führend). Nicht erwähnt werden die spektakulären Lebenszeitgewinne bei einigen Varianten von Pankreaskarzinom: dort kann IRE bei inoperablen Tumoren (die einen großen Teil ausmachen) eingesetzt werden, allerdings mit gefährlicheren Komplikationen als bei Prostata; und als Ergänzung zur Op, um R1 bzw. Krebsgewebe an der Aorta und anderen sensiblen Stellen zu vernichten, was ansonsten zu extrem komplizierten "Neuverdrahtungen" von Adern und anderen Gefäßen zwingen würde, mit schwersten Folgen für die Lebensqualität.

Zwei Anmerkungen noch:
1. Die Hypothese der "Indexläsion" (oder auch Läsionen) ist meiner Ansicht nach anwendbar auf Niedrig- und Intermediaterisiko, wenn eine erweiterte Biopsie (12x systematisch und nach mpMRT ausreichend zielgerichtet), die genaue Angaben zur Lage und Position der Stanzen sowie der Krebsstellen enthält, ziemlich deutlich einen (oder maximal zwei) Gleason 4-Anteil(e) abgegrenzt ergibt. Diese Zuordnung in drei Dimensionen ist nicht exakt definierbar, daher die vage Formulierung. Bei Hochrisiko würde ich nicht nur die Indexläsion behandeln wollen. Die VZ ist sehr kurz, und ein übersehener Zellblock kann sehr schnell wieder wachsen und auch streuen. Eine weitere Therapie des Lokalrezidivs würde der eigenen Logik nach bald folgen. Die ist zwar grundsätzlich unproblematisch, aber die LQ leidet.
2. Ein ausreichender Sicherheitsrand ist wünschenswert und im periprostatischen Fettgewebe (in dem das Nervengeflecht eingelagert ist und das unscharf zur Prostata ist) auch unschädlich - wenn die Potenz keine besondere Rolle spielt. Insoweit ist mir nicht klar, ob ECT dort weniger oder gleich schädlich ist und ob sie überhaupt den gleichen Erfolg hat (kann z.B. Chemoresistenz entstehen - werden polyploide Riesenzellen erreicht). Studien dazu dürfte es kaum geben. Hier kann nur der Behandler Auskunft geben aus seinen Erfahrungen.

----------


## Georg_

Silvia,

dass die IRE das Immunsystem aktiviert ist bisher in keiner Studie nachgewiesen worden. Ebenso nicht, welchen Vorteil die IRECT hat. Das liest sich sicher interessant, aber es beruht nur auf logischen Überlegungen der behandelnden Ärzte. Bei Bestrahlungen vermutet man auch immunmodulatorische Wirkungen und daher kombiniert man in Studien Bestrahlung und Pembrolizumab. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob sich das Chemotherapeutikum nicht in alle Richtungen verteilt und nicht weniger als geplant in die Tumorzellen eindringt. Früher hat man bei einer TURP Kortison gespritzt um die Vernarbung der Harnröhre zu reduzieren, das hat aber keinen Effekt gehabt. Eben weil es sich einfach überall hin verteilt hat und nicht bei der Harnröhre geblieben ist. Ich selbst habe Kortison Tabletten genommen und glaube, dass dies geholfen hat.

Die Auffassung von Dr. Schiefelbein teile ich nicht. In der Studie von Haffner https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3809798/ wurde festgestellt, dass die tödlichen Metastasen von einem kleinen Gleason 6 Tumorherd in der Prostata ausgegangen waren. Also nicht der größte und aggressivste mit dem höchsten Gleason-Score. In der Studie heißt es: ... suggest that the lethal metastatic clone arose from P1 (a small, well-differentiated Gleason pattern 3 primary lesion), not from the prevalent Gleason pattern 4 cancer. Es gibt also auch ein Gegenbeispiel.

Wie Prof. Stehling in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel schreibt, findet bei einer Kombination der IRE mit einer Immuntherapie diese in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Kooperationspartnern statt (Anmerkung 2). Man sollte sich, vor allem auch bei einer geplanten Kombination mit einer Immuntherapie, vorher über die Kosten der Behandlung informieren. Meist werden diese von der Krankenkasse nicht übernommen.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,



> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob sich das Chemotherapeutikum nicht in alle Richtungen verteilt und nicht weniger als geplant in die Tumorzellen eindringt.


Da hast Du selbstverständlich recht. Die Verteilung erfolgt mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig im Körper über die Blutbahn. Durch die IRE sind aber die Tumorzellmembranen löchrig und damit hat das Bleomycin überhaupt erst eine Chance einzudringen, unabhängig von der lokalen Konzentration. An die immunmodulatorische Wirkung glaube ich allerdings auch nicht. Sonst hätte ich vermutlich nicht schon 8 Monate nach der IRECT ein Rezidiv der Metastase im BWK12 gehabt.
Gruß 
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Immunreaktion aufgrund einer lokal erfolgten Therapie in vivo nachzuweisen ist schwierig. Die Fachleute streiten sich  z. B. nach vielen Jahren immer noch um den abskopalen Effekt bei RT. Ich kann mir auch keine Studie bei PCa vorstellen, die für das Gesamtüberleben einen solchen immunologischen Vorteil für irgendeine Therapie beweisen wird (es ist ja schon sehr schwer, die Wirksamkeit einer Therapie nachzuweisen). Immerhin ist bei IRE bekannt, dass in vitro und bei Mäusen und Ratten eine deutliche Wirkung zu beobachten war. Ich habe nur diese älteren Studien dazu katalogisiert:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5108677/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3490901/
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...deficient_Mice
Für die Op gibt es keine vergleichbaren Beobachtungen.
Kurativ ist der Effekt sicher nicht, und daher ist es freigestellt, daran zu "glauben". Als kleine Beigabe habe ich ihn gerne mitgenommen.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, die Fallstudie von Haffner beweist nur, dass es einen Fall gegeben hat, bei dem Gleason 3+3 eine ungünstige Mutation aufwies. Das ist doch kein Argument gegen die Indexläsion-Hypothese. Du stellst damit nur das Gleasongrading in Frage. Und da stimme ich voll zu: das ist ein makroskopisches Kriterium, welches irgendwie mit der DNA zusammenhängt. In den meisten Fällen passt es halt, daher neigen etliche zur Ansicht, Gleason 3 sei häufig kein Krebs, und die zukünftige europäische Leitlinie will ihn nur noch mit AS "behandeln" (meiner Ansicht nach nicht ungefährlich für einige Männer, aber vielen mehr soll damit Übertherapie erspart werden).

Im Übrigen würde ich bei dem geschilderten Patienten niemals ein fokales Vorgehen befürworten (und sicher auch kein Arzt), ebenso, wie ich bei Victor ablehne: "_Here we resent the clinical history of a man who was diagnosed with prostate cancer at age 47years after presenting with a serum prostate-specific antigen (PSA) value >40 ng/mL (FigureS1) and no evidence for distant metastases. A radical retropubic prostatectomy revealed aGleason 4 + 4 = 8 prostate adenocarcinoma with capsular penetration, with one of seventeensampled pelvic lymph nodes harboring a microscopic metastatic deposit_"
Ein 47-Jähriger mit PCa und PSA>40 ? Upgrade von 3+3 auf 4+4 ? Heute würde spätestens das mpMRT das vorher signalisieren.

----------

